# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] ملامح الهوية..حاصل على فضية حورس 2011

## اليمامة

*مصر..





































مصر..
الوطن..الأرض..التاريخ..الحضارة..والشعب..
مصر..
الهوية.. الملامح المحفورة التى لا يمحيها الزمن..
مهما تغيرت الأحداث..ودارت بنا الدوائر..ومهما ساورتنا المخاوف تظل ملامح مصر حاضرة..وثابتة..ومزروعة فينا وفى الأرض..

فهناك على ما يبدو هوية جينية تولد مع الطفل المصرى ليكبر ويصبح الإنسان المصرى عاشقا لتراب هذا الوطن يحمل ملامح هوية عبقرية منقوشة وغائرة فى أرواحنا وشخوصنا..مهما طال الزمن وتعددت مجرياته وأحواله لا تتغير تلك الملامح المرسومة فى بصماتنا الوراثية وان بدا لنا العكس..

كنت أرغب أن أشبه الهوية هذه بالأهرامات..بحتشبسوت..بكوبرى قصر النيل..بالفلاح المصرى..بالعامل البسيط..بالبائع المتجول..بشراب العرقسوس..بربة المنزل التى تتسوق من السوق الشعبى..بالملابس على المنشر فى الحى الفقير..بشراع مركب صيد أبيض سارح فى النيل مكتوب عليه " ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد "..بباب زويلة..بشارع المعز..ببائع البطاطا.. لمحمود سعيد وصلاح طاهر وسيف وأدهم وانلى وحامد ندا وراغب عياد ..وحتى" معلم " الطورشى..الطورشجى..فى القاهرة القديمة..

كنت يا مصر أريد أن أشبهك بأبى الهول الراسخ..بالمعابد الخالدة..والتماثيل السامقة..بروعة الحضارة فى كل العصور..وهيبة الفن الذى جذب ريشة العديد من الرسامين الذين نقلوا تجلياتك بالسحر والشموخ..

كنت أريد أ أشبهك بكل تلك الأشياء ولكنها لا تكفى..فأنت يا مصر أعلى وأعلى..حضارتك ممتدة والطريق إلى وصفك طويل طويل لا ينتهى ولا نكتفى منه أبدا..وكل التشبيهات التى تلقى الضوء على ملامحك لن تصفك تماما أيها الوطن المكرم..فأنت لا تشبه إلا أنت..إلا ذاتك..إلا إسمك يا مصر..




احترت فى هويتك يا بلادى بين اليوم والأمس..بين جيل التضحيات وجيل البطولات وجيل من يحاول ويعمل..بين رواد الإنسانية العظماء وروعة الإنسان البسيط العادى ..احترت فى محاولة جمع ملامح هويتك..فبرغم أن ملامح هويتك لا تخفى على أحد إلا أنه من الصعوبة بمكان حصرها وهى القديمة المتجددة ..الراسخة الباقية الدائمة المستمرة الحية..لذا فضلت أن نحاول هاهنا أن نلمس ملامح هويتك فينا..داخلنا وحولنا..فى كل اللقطات البسيطة ..فى مشاهد عالم الأمس واليوم..فينا نحن الناس المصريون البسطاء والنشطاء..والأثرياء..بلقطاتنا التى تحمل البسم والحزن ..الخوف والقوة..التضحية والشهامة..لعلنا نقدر يا بلادى..

أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام..
فى هذا الموضوع الذى اخترت له بعناية  اسم " ملامح الهوية " قررت أن نرسم معا فيه ملامح هويتنا..أو بالأحرى نعيد فوق النقش الغائر لها..ونبرز التقاسيم أكثر فأكثر..نستجمع الألوان من جديد ونعيد لها الرونق والبريق..
وملامح هويتنا المصرية غائرة غائرة ..عميقة للغاية حتى لتصل لقلوبنا ونياطها..وأرواحنا وتشعباتها..ملامح مزروعة فينا ..تجرى فى دمائنا مجرى الدم والحياة..وكثيرة هى ..ملامح على مر العصور..من أول الحجر والشجر والخطى..لقلوب وانجازات البشر..

هنا سوف أتحدث عن الفنانيين المصريين..التشكيليين والمصورين..الرساميين والمهندسين والمعماريين...الأطباء والأساتذة والشعراء..الملحنيين والعلماء..الفلاحين ..الأمهات والآباء..أليسوا كل هؤلاء من ملامح هويتنا ..فى لون العين..شكل البسمة..لحظة اللقطة المصرية..على القهوة..وفى الشارع..فى المعمل..وفى الفصل..وأمام اللوحة..وفى الخارج..

سوف ألتقط مشاهد تجسد الهوية.. من أثر..من طفل..من لعبة قديمة فى الشارع..من أكلة..من تقليد..من مغنى..من طين..وعروسة..ومنزل..وأريكة..ووردة..من نسمة هواء تداعب خصلة الشعر الأسود للفتاة القمحية ومن باب خشبى قديم مغلق على أكوام حنان فى القلوب..وطيبة فى الأنفس..
سأتحدث عن ملامح هويتنا..ويالها من ملامح فاتنة !!

وإننى أهيب بكم أن تشاركونى هذا الموضوع ولو بموقف أصيل قابلنا عن الشهامة المصرية..فهى من أكثر ملامح الهوية..عن خفة دم المصرى..عن طيبة قلبه..ووقوفه وقت الشدة..
بصورة..صورة التقطتها عيوننا وشعرنا كم هى مصرية..كم هى حنونة..
بكلمة..بغنوة..بدندنة..وعود..
بمعمار وفن..
بأثر..بشخصية قديمة..معاصرة..
بذكرى..وحدث..
ملامح هويتنا أعزائى خلابة..متعددة تعدد التنوع والثراء..رائعة بفنيتها العالية..ملامح من يراها لا ينساها وتظل تداعب خياله وباله ..

تعالوا نتحدث عن ملامح هويتنا..
المصرية..

شكراً لكم جميعاً
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_يااااااااااه يا ندى 
هتصدقيني لو قولتلك ان الفكرة دي كانت في دماغي بقالها فترة  
بجد انا مبسوطة اوي اوى دلوقتي 
واسمحيلي بقى اركن هنا شوية عشان عندي مخزون صور من شارعنا المصري اللي بعشقه عشق 
انا بحب الشارع المصري اوي يا ندى فوق ما انا نفسي اتخيل 
بمشي في الشارع ابص للناس المكشر و اللي بيضحك و اللي سرحان وممكن ابني قصة من وحي خيالي على كل شخص 
و ابتكر اسبا وهمية لسر تكشيرته او ضحكته او سبب سرحانه 
حتى الزباله تخيلي !! 
بقعد اقول زبالة الشارع المصري غير اي زبالة في الدنيا ..يكفي ان اللي راميها اهل بلدي 
انا رغيت كتير 
لحظة و راجعالك مع اول صورة من تصويري ومش عاوزة تريقة عشان انا هقول كلام غريب شوية 

_

----------


## اليمامة

*هابدأ معاكوا بمصور مصرى شهير..يعتبر من ملامح الهوية المصرية..ومن الرواد و المصورين الذين اثروا الوطن العربى بإبداعتهم و اسهاماتهم الفنية فى مجال التصوير الفوتوغرافى وهو العميد..



اللواء / عبد الفتاح رياض

سيرته الذاتيه سوف تتحدث عنه

الاسم / عبد الفتاح رياض
مواليد / 28-3-1923
محل الميلاد / القاهرة
تاريخ الوفاه / 30-6-2007

المراحل الدراسية

خريج كلية الشرطة يوليو 1944
دبلومة فى علوم الشرطة والبحث الجنائى بأمريكاعام 1954
دبلومه فى التصوير الضوئى العلمى والملون بألمانيا الغربية وأمريكا.
شهادة من المعهد القومى للبحوث الجنائية 1958
دبلومة فى أصول الإدارة العامة من معهد الإدارة تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة عام 1959
حصل على درجة الزمالة من الجمعية الملكية البريطانية للتصوير الفوتوغرافى (FRPS) لندن عام 1966.
شهادة درجة الانتساب لتطوير علوم تكنولوجيا السينما والتليفزيون والعلوم والفنون من الجمعية الأمريكية 1966

العضوية

زميل بالجمعية الملكية البريطانية للتصوير الفوتوغرافى (FRPS)

عضو عامل منتسب بجمعية مهندسى السينما والتليفزيون بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

الوظائف و المهن التى اضطلع بها الفنان

أستاذ مادة التصوير الضوئى بالمعهد العالى للسينما من عام 1958 إلى عام 1974
أستاذ التصوير الجنائى بكلية الشرطة 1960 .
أستاذ بكلية الأعلام جامعة القاهرة بكافة أقسامها منذ عام 1973 إلى عام 1977 .
أستاذ طلبة الدراسات العليا ماجستير مصرى إسلامى كلية الآثار جامعة القاهرة منذ عام 1974 إلى عام 1975 .
أستاذ التصوير الفوتوغرافى بكلية الاعلام بالجامعة الأمريكية 1973.
أستاذ التصوير للدراسات العليا ( دبلومة التحليل الكيميائى الشرعى ) بكلية الصيدلة جامعة القاهرة منذ عام 1972 إلى عام 1978 .
وكيل مصلحة تحقيق الأدلة الجنائية بوزارة الداخلية
أستاذ بمعهد تدريب ضباط الشرطة بالعباسية 1974 .
خبير استشارى أمام الهيئات القضائية فى أبحاث التزييف والتزوير والتصوير الضوئى والسينمائى وفحص الأدلة الجنائية المادية بالمستندات ومضاهاة الخطوط والتوقيعات.
لواء شرطة بالمعاش منذ 2/ 8/ 1974

المعارض الخاصة:

معرض الصالون بالجمعية الفرنسية للتصوير الفوتوغرافى - باريس فى الفترة من 24 سبتمبر حتى 31 أكتوبر 1973

المعارض الجماعية المحلية:

معرض الملصقات والصور السياحية مايو 1971، 1972، 1973، 1974
معرض جمعية صالون مصر الثانى للتصوير الضوئى 1989 .
المعرض السنوى الثانى لصالون مصر للتصوير الضوئى (ضيف شرف ) 1989 .
معرض النيل الثانى للتصوير الضوئى ( ضيف شرف ) 1995 .
معرض فوتو إيجيبت الدولى لمعدات التصوير ، مسابقة مقامة على هامش المعرض بقاعة المؤتمرات - القاهرة 2001 .
معرض الجمعية المصرية للتصوير الفوتوغرافى 2002 .
صالون النيل السادس للتصوير الضوئى 2007 (ضيف شرف) .

المعارض الجماعية الدولية:

معرض نيسان الأول للصور العربية أقيم فى بغداد بدولة العراق 1989

الزيارات الفنية:

دولة قطر ،
دولة الكويت .
زيارة معمل أجفا للتصوير الملون بمدينة ليفركورن بألمانيا الغربية.
زيارة لأحدى الشركات الممثلة لمصانع منتجات التصوير العالمية فى أمستردام – بهولندا

البعثات و المنح:

بعثة دراسية إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لدراسة علوم البحث الجنائى الحديث 1953
بعثة دراسية إلى ألمانيا الغربية بالمعامل الجنائية بإدارة الشرطة الفيدرالية لدراسة تطبيق استخدام التصوير الضوئى فى مجال البحث الجنائى 1954
منحة دراسية من معهد أجفا بمدينة ليفركوزن بألمانيا الغربية لدراسة فن التصوير الملون 1956
منحة دراسية لهيئة الأمم المتحدة لدراسة أصول الإدارة العامة

المهام الفنية التى كلف بها و الاسهامات العامة:

قام بإلقاء سلسلة محاضرات عن أسس التصوير الضوئى والسينمائى فى دورة تدريبية متخصصة لمدة شهر لمصورى دول الخليج نظمتها وزارة الأعلام بدولة قطر .
عضو لجنة السينما الفرعية المشكلة بالمجلس لترجمة المصطلحات السينمائية الاجنبية ( التصوير ) إلى اللغة العربية أكتوبر 1958 .
عضو اللجنة التى شكلت بالمجلس الاعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب لوضع المصطلحات العلمية والفنية للتصوير والسينما 1958 .
دعوة من إحدى الشركات بهولندا لإعداد دورة دراسية لتعليم المصورين فى غانا 1959 .
قام بإلقاء سلسلة محاضرات لطلبة قسم التصوير بكلية الفنون التطبيقية جامعة القاهرة عام 1960 .
عضو هيئة التدريس كلية الشرطة منذ عام 1954 إلى عام 1967 .
قيد بجدول الخبراء الخاص بقسم التصوير والتزييف 1971 .
المشاركة فى دورة تنمية القيادات العليا 1972 .
عضو فى لجنة التصوير لاختيار الفائزين فى مسابقة الجوائز السنوية فى السينما 1975 .
عضو فى اللجنة التخصصية لاختيار الفائزين بالجوائز التقديرية للإنتاج السينمائى والأعمال الفنية الروائية الطويلة 1975
عضو فى اللجنة التخصصية للجائزة التشجيعية للانتاج السينمائى والاعمال الفنية الروائية الطويلة 1976 .
رئيس لجنة فحص الأعمال الفنية لمسابقة الصاوى للأعمال الفنية .
عضو اللجنة الدائمة لتقييم الأعمال الفنية والرسائل العلمية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس المتقدمين لشغل وظائف الأستاذ أو الأستاذ المساعد بالمعهد العالى للسينما - أكاديمية الفنون بالقاهرة 1983 .
عضو اللجنة الدائمة للكفاءات العلمية لفنون السينما فبراير 1983 .
عضو اللجنة الدائمة لفحص الانتاج العلمى لفنون السينما مارس 1983

المؤلفات و الأنشطة الثقافية:

تأليف أول مراجع علمية وفنية فى التصوير الضوئى كتبت بالعربية فى العالم العربى:
1) أسس التصوير الضوئى 1958 .
2) آلة التصوير 1961 .
3) التحميض والطبع والتكبير 1962 .
4) الأضاءة والفيلم 1963 .
5) التصوير بالأشعة غير المنظورة 1964 .
6) التصوير الملون 1965 .
7) المرشد العملى للمصورين والسينمائين 1968 .
8) التكوين فى الفنون التشكيلية ( دراسة فى سيكولوجية الرؤيا ودورها فى إثارة الأحاسيس الجمالية ) 1990 .
9) كشف التزييف والتزوير 1993 .
10) الأفلام الحساسة 1996 .
11) أحكام القضاء حول التقارير الاستشارية 1996 .
12) تصوير ما لا تراه العين 1997 .
13) الأدلة الجنائية المادية 2000
14) الضوء والاضاءة فى التصوير الضوئى 2003 .
15) التصوير فى البحوث الجنائية ( حجية الصورة الفوتوغرافية كدليل مادى أمين ) 2004 .
مناقشة رسالات الدكتوراه والماجسيتر لطلبة كلية الفنون التطبيقية قسم تصوير .
مناقشة رسالات الدكتوراه والماجسيتر لطلبة المعهد العالى للسينما

الجوائز المحلية:

منح الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وسام الاستحقاق عن الخدمات الجليلة للأمن العام 1955 .
الجائزة الأولى وشهادة تقدير للمعرض الخامس 1971، السادس للملصقات والصور السياحية 1972 - التى نظمتها جمعية محبى الفنون الجميلة مع وزارة السياحة بالقاهرة .
الجائزة الثانية وشهادة تقدير للمعرض السابع للملصقات والصور السياحية 1973.
شهادة تقدير للمعرض الثامن للملصقات والصور السياحية 1974 .
قلادة الريادة تقديرا لدوره الرائد فى التصوير الفوتوغرافى من الجمعية المصرية للتصوير الفوتوغرافى .
جائزة الدولة التقديرية للعلوم والفنون من وزارة الداخلية 1985، 1990.
شهادة تكريم من قطاع الفنون التشكيلية 1995
شهادة تقدير عن المعرض الدولى لمعدات ومستلزمات التصوير ( فوتو إيجيبت ) الذى نظمته رابطة معامل الألوان 1999

الجوائز الدولية:

الجائزة الذهبية لمعرض نيسان الأول للصور العربية الذى أقيم فى بغداد - العراق من الجمعية العراقية للتصوير تقديرا لخدماته الجليلة لفن التصوير الفوتوغرافى من خلال مؤلفاته ومساهمته الجادة في إثراء لمكتبة العربية عام
1989.

الاعمال الفنية الهامة فى حياة الفنان:

له الفضل فى إنشاء معامل التصوير الجنائى والأقسام الفنية فى كلية الشرطة .
دعوة من مصانع أفلام (أورفو Orow ) بألمانيا الشرقية ليقوم بترجمة ومراجعة النشرات العلمية والفنية حول منتجاتهم إلى اللغة العربية ، وذلك لتعريف المصورين والفنيين العرب بالإعتبارات العلمية والفنية فى التصوير الضوئى 1964 .

المؤثرات التى انعكست على الفنان فكرياً و فنياً:

الحضارة الفرعونية - الفن الإسلامى - الفن القبطى - الفن المعاصر - وجه الشعب المصرى

وإليكم روائع الفنان عبد الفتاح رياض..أعمال تحمل ملامح هوية مخلصة..وعبقرية الإلتقاط هنا مذهلة حقاً..























مازلنا مع صور لملامح الهوية للفنان المصور اللواء عبد الفتاح رياض..





























*

----------


## اليمامة

> _يااااااااااه يا ندى 
> هتصدقيني لو قولتلك ان الفكرة دي كانت في دماغي بقالها فترة  
> بجد انا مبسوطة اوي اوى دلوقتي 
> واسمحيلي بقى اركن هنا شوية عشان عندي مخزون صور من شارعنا المصري اللي بعشقه عشق 
> انا بحب الشارع المصري اوي يا ندى فوق ما انا نفسي اتخيل 
> بمشي في الشارع ابص للناس المكشر و اللي بيضحك و اللي سرحان وممكن ابني قصة من وحي خيالي على كل شخص 
> و ابتكر اسبا وهمية لسر تكشيرته او ضحكته او سبب سرحانه 
> حتى الزباله تخيلي !! 
> بقعد اقول زبالة الشارع المصري غير اي زبالة في الدنيا ..يكفي ان اللي راميها اهل بلدي 
> ...


أهلا يا سارة.. :f: 
ازيك يا حبيبتى..
مبسوطة اوى بإحساسك الجميل ومبسوطة انك كنتى بتفكرى فى نفس الفكرة..
شىء هايل يا سارة اننا نحس بلدنا كدا ونتأمل ونتعمق فى ناسنا وأهلنا..أفراحهم وأحزانهم ومشاعرهم وملامحهم..هما فى كل الأحوال ناس طيبين أوى يا سارة ..
انتى فهمتى بجد قصدى من الموضوع أو بمعنى أصح حسيتيه وحسيتى أنا عايزة ايه فيه ومنه..
هونفس اللى انتى قولتيه..صور الملامح..صور الاماكن..صور التراب يا سارة..صورة ارابيسك..صورة مشربية..صورة مشبك غسيل..صورة باب صاج قديم..صورة عين بتضحك..او بتدمع..صورة ضحكة..
صور يا سارة مصرية..انسانية..بتحمل ملامح الهوية الأصيلة بكل بساطتها وتعقداتها..
صور..اشخاص..ذكرى..حكاية..تقليد..اى حاجة بنحسها فى مصريتنا وناسنا ووطنا..
أنا كمان يا سارة بحب الناس اوى اوى..بابصلهم كتير..بامشى فى الشارع بشوف الوشوش وباضحكلها وبحبها..
كل وش فيه حاجة تشدك..حاجة حنونة..حاجة مصرية..
أنا كمان بحب الزبالة المصرية...ههههههههه..بحب تراب الأرض..والشجر ..والورق..وآثار الخطى يا سارة..
بحب الانسان المصرى بكل ضعفه وقوته..وحتى ظلمه لو ظلم ..تصدقى..بمعنى انى مابقبلش حد غريب يهينه..او يقول عليه كلمه..حتى لو ظالم احنا بس اللى نقول واحنا اللى نتكلم..
أنا هستناكى يا سارة..وأنا عارفة انك هاتقدرى معايا ومعانا كلنا ان شاء الله نرسم ملامح هويتنا..
هاتقدرى بإحساسك العالى وحبك لبلدك..وانسانيتك..
لازم يا سارة..لازم..
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_في البداية عاوزة اقولك على سر ..
انا بنزل من بيتنا كل يوم تقريبا عشان اروح الكلية بنزل قبل اول محاضرة بساعتين و ممكن تلاتة رغم اني مش ساكنة بعيد اوي عن الكلية بس عشان سبب تاني ..
انا بركب ميكروباص واحد لحد الكلية و بقعد في مكان محدد مش بغيره المكان ده في الكرسي الأخير على الحرف جنب الباب من المكان ده بلاعب نسيم الصبح و بيلاعبني .. من المكان ده بعرف اشوف الناس كويس الناس اللي معايا في الميكروباص و الناس اللي في الشارع ..من المكان ده بحس اني جوة و برة في نفس اللحظة ..من المكان ده باخد اللقطات اللي بتستفز مخيلتي ..من المكان ده بعرف انزل بسرعة 
وعشان كده بفضل واقفة فترة طويييييلة او قصيرة لو الدنيا مش زحمة لحد ما الاقي ميكروباص مكاني فيه موجود ..عشان كده بنزل بدري اوي  ده وانا رايحة ..وانا راجعة بقى لو تعبانة بقعد في اي مكان مش مهم المهم اوصل لأني بكون فاصلة خااالص

_


> _
> فهناك على ما يبدو هوية جينية تولد مع الطفل المصرى ليكبر ويصبح الإنسان  المصرى عاشقا لتراب هذا الوطن يحمل ملامح هوية عبقرية منقوشة وغائرة فى  أرواحنا وشخوصنا..مهما طال الزمن وتعددت مجرياته وأحواله لا تتغير تلك  الملامح المرسومة فى بصماتنا الوراثية وان بدا لنا العكس..
> _


_





ده بقى زيزو ..
مامته وهيا بتطلعه الميكروباص قالتله اطلع يلا يا زيزو ..فعرفت ان اسمه زيزو 
ممكن يكون زياد ..عبد العزيز... مش مهم 
المهم انه واد رااااااااجل ..مصري شهم بجد 
عمري ما هنساه ولا هنسى الراجل المصري اللي نطق على لسان طفل لايتعدى الست سنوات !!
خلوني احكيلكم الراجل زيزو عمل إيه

وقفت الميكروباص ام لابسة عباءة سوداء و شايلة طفل صغير و معاها بنت عمرها حوالي 8 سنوات وولد اسمه "زيزو" طلعت الولد و بعدين طلعت هيا و بعدين بتمسك ايد البنوتة عشان تطلعها البنت مش عارفة تطلع 
فالسواق بيقولها : اطلعي يلا يا قمر 
و فجأة سمعت صوت حد بيزعق جاااااااامد لدرجة اني افتكرته راجل كبير اتاريه "زيزو" بيقول و بحمشنة شديدة و تكشيرة و نظرة عنيدة : انتاااااااااا ..متقولش على ماما قمرررررررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
طبعا كل اللي في العربية ضحكوا والسواق سكت واستغرب اوي لأنه طبعا كان قصده البنت الصغيرة مش الأم 
الأم كلمت الولد بالراحة و قالتله: لا يا حبيبي عمو كان قصده اختك مش انا 
فالولد أخد الأجرة من مامته و اداها للسواق وقاله : اسف يا عمو 
يمكن يكون موقف بسيط بس حسيت في الولد نخوة إبن البلد المصري الشهم الأصيل 
وحسيت اني في اللحظة دي نفسي احضنه بس خوفت بقى يكسفني 
واكتفيت اني صورته و هواو سرحان من غير ما ياخد باله ليفتكرني بصور مامت تبقى كارثة 

_

----------


## اليمامة

*بالإضافة إلى حيوية الصور الملتقطة بحس وعدسة الفنان عبد الفتاح رياض..نجد أن اللونيين الأسود والأبيض ودرجاتهما وبكل منمنات اللقطة قد أعطيا الصورة بعدا آخر يشعرك أكثر وأكثر بالأصالة..بالقدم الذى ينقل لك عمق وحنان ورسوخ..
الصور من الروعة لأن ترسم لنا بالفعل ملامح هوية تاريخية لا يمكن أبدا أن يسلاها القلب ولا تمر دون أن تخلب الألباب..لقطات دقيقة مقننة ومختارة بعناية فائقة لترسم لنا روعة العمارة الإسلامية..وروعة الموقف ..وروعة الملمح..وحتى الحركة..
عبق خاص جدا تنثر علينا أريجه تلك اللقطات المحترفة..
والحقيقة أننى أدعو هنا عباقرة الأماكن التاريخية القاهرية القديمة والحديثة..أدعو عشاق مصر وقاهرتها..أدعوهم لأن يعرفوننا بهذه الأماكن فى الصور أو حتى ببعضها لأننى فى نقلى لهذه الصورة لم أجد أى إشارة إلى أسماء تلك الأماكن وكنت أود بإلحاح لو أن أتعرف على الأماكن التى التقطت منها هذه اللقطات..وأعتقد أنه شىء مثرى جدا وهام أن نتعرف الأسماء والأماكن لإضافة بعد آخر ثقافى ومعرفى للموضوع..
فياليت نصول ونجول هنا فى ربوع مصر الحبيبة..
استكمل معكم بقية ابداعات المصور الفنان الموهوب والعبقرى ذو الحس الفريد عبد الفتاح ورياض ومجموعة أخرى من اللقطات المكثفة التى تحمل هذه المرة ملامح الهوية كما يجب أن تكون..لنعشقها..























شوفوا القمراية المصرية دى..شوفوا نظرة عينيها اللى بيطل منها الإحساس..برغم بياض وسواد الصورة إلا انها براقة ومبهجة..









ياترى أين هذا المكان ؟ وما اسمه ؟





أعرف هذا المكان..أعرفه بدون الإسم..لا أتذكره..سقط منى..من يعرف ؟



الله..
دائماً ما يخلب لبى هذا المنظر للمركب الشراعى القديم..



الله..الله..
وهذه الصورة الفاتنة تذكرنى بفيلم عمر الشريف ورشدى أباظة وهند رستم " صراع فى النيل " ومنظر " البلاص " الفلاحى الشهير..الذى كانوا يضعون فيه قديما السمن البلدى او العربى والعسل والجبن والمش..وهذا مما ينطبق على المثل القائل " كل اناء بما فيه ينضح " نسبة إلى " البلاص " الخزفى الذى ينضح بما يحتويه..قد ينضح ملحا..ومرارا..وقد ينضح عسلا ورائحة ذكية..



آه..مفتونة..
ليتنى شاهدت تلك المراكب رؤى العين..وعشت تلك الفترة الزمنية الرائعة..







هى نفسها الصورة التى أعرفها..ومشهد كلى أوسع...ولكننى مازلت لا أذكر الإسم..



لاشك أنكم عشتم مع هذا الفنان بعض ملامح الهوية العميقة..المصرية للنخاع..
كم كانت رائعة تلك اللقطات الحية فى بياضها وسوادها بحياة شخوصها وأماكنها وذكراها..
تحياتى
*

----------


## اليمامة

> _في البداية عاوزة اقولك على سر ..
> انا بنزل من بيتنا كل يوم تقريبا عشان اروح الكلية بنزل قبل اول محاضرة بساعتين و ممكن تلاتة رغم اني مش ساكنة بعيد اوي عن الكلية بس عشان سبب تاني ..
> انا بركب ميكروباص واحد لحد الكلية و بقعد في مكان محدد مش بغيره المكان ده في الكرسي الأخير على الحرف جنب الباب من المكان ده بلاعب نسيم الصبح و بيلاعبني .. من المكان ده بعرف اشوف الناس كويس الناس اللي معايا في الميكروباص و الناس اللي في الشارع ..من المكان ده بحس اني جوة و برة في نفس اللحظة ..من المكان ده باخد اللقطات اللي بتستفز مخيلتي ..من المكان ده بعرف انزل بسرعة 
> وعشان كده بفضل واقفة فترة طويييييلة او قصيرة لو الدنيا مش زحمة لحد ما الاقي ميكروباص مكاني فيه موجود ..عشان كده بنزل بدري اوي  ده وانا رايحة ..وانا راجعة بقى لو تعبانة بقعد في اي مكان مش مهم المهم اوصل لأني بكون فاصلة خااالص
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يااااااه يا سارة..
دا انتى هايلة اوى فى الاحساس باللقطة..
طيب بقولك ايه يا أمورتى يا حلوة..
ايه رأيك تبدأى تدرسى فن التصوير..
أنا بكلمك جد موش بهذر..علشان انتى عندك الحس باللقطة عالى جدا..
وحاولى تصقلى الاحساس دا والموهبة بالدراسة الجانبية..
حاولى..
خلينى بقى فى المشاركة الابداعية بتاعتك دى..
زيزو..
يااااااه
اد ايه برىء..ورقيق..ومصرى..وحساه من دمى..منى..
صورته مذهلة..انتى لقطيتها بعبقرية بجد..النظرة والايماءة..والشكل العام للوجه..
زيزو ملمح من ملامح الهوية فعلا يا سارة..شكلا ومضمونا..
سلوكا طفوليا رجوليا مبكرا ربما يثير البسمة ولكنه حقيقى..يكفى انه هو نفسه مؤمن به..يستشعره تمام..ساعتها كان هو تفكيره الصادق كله..وما أصدق الأطفال وأذكاهم فى هذه الفترة وخاصة الأطفال المصريين.. ..
تفتكرى يا سارة اى طفل فى العالم كان ممكن يعمل اللى زيزو عمله؟
ممكن يتكلم نفس الكلمة دى " انتاااااااااا ..متقولش على ماما قمرررررررررررررررررر"
ممكن يعملها تلقائى وطفولى كدا واللا ممكن حتى يخطر بباله؟
ممكن يعملها او مايعملهاش وغالبا موش هايعمل ..أما الطفل المصرى هو دا..
هو دا اللى قصدته بالضبط بملامح الهوية يا سارة..
لما ركبتى انتى المايكروباص..وطلعتى بدرى وحجزتى كرسيكى المعتاد..ولما طلعت السيدة المصرية أم عباءة سودة بأطفالها
وزيزو..وصورته وموقفه بالصوت والصورة
أد ايه عجبتنى اللقطة دى يا سارة..وأذهلتنى الصورة وأثرت فيا تماما لدرجة ان عيونى دمعت..لان الطفل برغم قوته فى الرد إلا انه يبدو برىء ..ربما بسيط..غلبان..ولكنه كان ذو احساس وكرامة وشهامة ..رجولة مبكرة..ومصرية..
شكرا ليكى اوى يا سارة..وأنا منتظراكى دايما عارفة ليه؟
علشان انتى نفسك من ملامح الهوية المصرية
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله عليكى يا ندى
تعرفي يا نادو أنا اول ما قريت الموضوع 
جه في بالى ملامح شخصيه من أعظم شخصيات في حياتى
ملامح بحسها مصريه أوى 
بنظرته ببسمته بتجاعيد وشه



جدى سعيد _ رحمه الله _

دى صوره ليه رسمها اخويا 
كان صياد وشاعر جميل كان مصري قلبه ابيض نقي اوى
كان أينما وجد وجدت الضحكه من القلب
كان دايما بيجمعنا حواليه ويسمعنا أزجاله البسيطه
معرفش ان كان كلامى مكانه الموضوع دا ولا إيه
بس معرفش بقا هى طلبت معايا 
وطلبت كمان اقولك زجلوله من حاجاته
بس على فكره دى حاجه خفيفه من ضمن اشعاره
بس هى دى اللى موجوده على جهازى دلوقتى
اسمعى يا ستى


انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى دأيمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

اتنين هوانم مع بعضيهم خفاف ظراف حاجة زى اللوز

بصيت لاقيت نفسى فى وسيطيهم ولسانى زى المترليوز

قالو ايه جابك هنا فى وسطينا اما انت بارد وبارد جداااا

اه يا دنيا غلبتينا  وادونى علقه فى غايه الملبن

انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

وفى مرة تانيه شوفت خناقه وضرب نازل زى حريقه

حشرت نفسى بكل جراءة وآكلت ضرب سنين فى دقيقه

وبدلتى جريت وسبيتى وفضلت لابس ربع قميص

عقلى الزنخ كان هيموتنى ليه بس رحت فطيس


انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

كان فى حفله و الكون متهنى والكل متهنى وفرحان

حكمت رأيى وقولت اغنى وعملت انى واد فنان

غنيت وقولت و باظت الحلفة اكمن صوتى وحش ومخيف

والناس تقول يا مغنى الغفله وعطونى ضرب بدل تسقيف

انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمان حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه



متهيألى اللى اتقال برضه من الملامح يا ندى  :: 

 :16 7 210:

----------


## طريق

بجد يا ندى تستحقين لقب "حارسة الكنوز"، والحراسة هنا لا تتضمن معنى المنع أو الحيازة بل تتضمن معنى المنح والإباحة، كما لا تتضمن الكنوز شكلها المادي الذي يبلى وتتفاوت قيمه ولكنها تتضمن الجوهر الباقي على وجه الزمن والمحتفظ بقيم لا ترقى إليها الأثمان المادية، لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على جعلك كنز الفنان "عبدالفتاح رياض" متاحا للرؤية والتطلع في هذا الموضوع. جزء لا يتجزأ من معنى الهوية هو شعور الذات بتميزها، باختلافها، بأصالتها، بوجود ملامح للمشترك والمختلف بينها وبين الهويات المختلفة، بدون هذا الوعي التاريخي يتميع مفهوم الهوية ويتحول إلى لغز يستعصي على المعاني والأفهام. تعرفين يا ندى أن مفهوم الهوية الثقافية أو الهوية الاجتماعية من المفاهيم العويصة والمعقدة والصعبة على التعريف والإحاطة، لأن في المفهوم نفسه جانبا كبيرا يعتمد على الذائقة والإحساس البشريين، مثل هذا الشعور الذي يعرفه من يتنلقون بين المدن المختلفة (حتى مدن القطر الواحد أحيانا) من اختلاف هواء كل مدينة عن غيرها رغم تشابه الكثير من السمات المادية بينها. الهوية أمر لايمكننا إدراكه بالتحليل وحده بل وبالتذوق الفني والاستشراف التاريخي. ولذلك يلعب الفن دورا مجيدا في التعريف والفهم والتذوق والحفظ لمعنى أو معانى الهوية .. ولو توقفنا مثلا أمام صورة الحسناء المصرية التي خصصتها مع صور قليلة بالتعليق عليها وتساءلنا عن الأسباب التي تجعلنا نرى في صورة كهذه ملمحا من ملامح الهوية المصرية؟ أو بمعنى آخر تساءلنا عما يمنع أن تكون المرأة في الصورة سورية أو عراقية أو مغربية مثلا؟ لوجدنا صعوبة بالغة في الإجابة، ولما زادت إجابتنا عن الصورة نفسها، عن الإحساس بالصورة وتذوقها وتشرب تفاصيلها بطرق واعية ولا واعية، هذه المعرفة الغامضة والتي تجعلنا نجزم بمصرية المرأة في الصورة هي هذا الجانب الغامض من سؤال الهوية والذي لا تسعفه الإجابات الاجتماعية أو البيولوجية. هذا الإحساس المتشبع بمكان مولدنا وإقامتنا، ومولد أجدادنا وإقامتهم..المتشبع حد تمييز كل ما يمت لهذا المكان بصلة تمييزا يكاد يكون لاواعيا، في هذا الإحساس تكمن القوة الحقيقية للهوية، الهوية الحية المعاشة الخالدة
لو كانت لدي البراعة التكنولوجية أو الصبر اللازم لوضعت هنا عدة صور ولوحات لنساء من المشرق والمغرب تبين الفروق فيما بينها فكرتي، لكني أخشى التعرض لهذه المسألة العسيرة وأتكل في كسلي البيّن هذا على حارسة كنوز نشطة ومحبة وبارعة مثلك، حيث لا يسعني كل الشكر يا ندى على ما بذلت من مجهود ضخم في إقامة معرض الهوية الأصيل هذا وفي التعريف بالفنان المرهف "عبدالفتاح رياض". كل تحية وتقدير

----------


## اليمامة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

الله عليكى يا ندى
تعرفي يا نادو أنا اول ما قريت الموضوع 
جه في بالى ملامح شخصيه من أعظم شخصيات في حياتى
ملامح بحسها مصريه أوى 
بنظرته ببسمته بتجاعيد وشه



جدى سعيد _ رحمه الله _

دى صوره ليه رسمها اخويا 
كان صياد وشاعر جميل كان مصري قلبه ابيض نقي اوى
كان أينما وجد وجدت الضحكه من القلب
كان دايما بيجمعنا حواليه ويسمعنا أزجاله البسيطه
معرفش ان كان كلامى مكانه الموضوع دا ولا إيه
بس معرفش بقا هى طلبت معايا 
وطلبت كمان اقولك زجلوله من حاجاته
بس على فكره دى حاجه خفيفه من ضمن اشعاره
بس هى دى اللى موجوده على جهازى دلوقتى
اسمعى يا ستى


انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى دأيمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

اتنين هوانم مع بعضيهم خفاف ظراف حاجة زى اللوز

بصيت لاقيت نفسى فى وسيطيهم ولسانى زى المترليوز

قالو ايه جابك هنا فى وسطينا اما انت بارد وبارد جداااا

اه يا دنيا غلبتينا  وادونى علقه فى غايه الملبن

انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

وفى مرة تانيه شوفت خناقه وضرب نازل زى حريقه

حشرت نفسى بكل جراءة وآكلت ضرب سنين فى دقيقه

وبدلتى جريت وسبيتى وفضلت لابس ربع قميص

عقلى الزنخ كان هيموتنى ليه بس رحت فطيس


انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمآ حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه

كان فى حفله و الكون متهنى والكل متهنى وفرحان

حكمت رأيى وقولت اغنى وعملت انى واد فنان

غنيت وقولت و باظت الحلفة اكمن صوتى وحش ومخيف

والناس تقول يا مغنى الغفله وعطونى ضرب بدل تسقيف

انا اللى كل دا جايبو لنفسى اكمنى ديمان حاشر نفسى

يا خواتى نفسى اريح نفسى ليه بتحشر فى اللى ماليش فيه



متهيألى اللى اتقال برضه من الملامح يا ندى 





 
الله..الله..الله
ايه الروعة دى يا إيمان..
برافو على إحساسك الجميل..
هى دى ملامح الهوية يا إيمان..هى دى الملامح المحسوسة الأصلية الغير مصطنعة..
ملامح الهوية فى أقرب نقاط الإلتقاط..والتداخل..والتماهى ..خارج الصورة يا إيمان..ملامح بتطل من خارج الصورة..برا الكادر..ملامح بتشوف وتبص علينا وتقول كتيييير عن الهوية والإنتماء..
فعلا يا إيمان..الهوية فينا..داخلنا..بتعيش وتكبر وتتأصل بإحساسنا الأصيل تجاه ما ننتمى له ويخصنا ويرسم معالمنا بحيث نرى أنفسنا وتقاسيمنا فيها كلها..
صورة جدى سعيد..جدك سعيد..جدنا سعيد..رائعة حقا..
وأحب أن أشيد باحساس أخيك فى تناول الصورة فنياً وخاصة إذا كان هاوى..لمساته عليها حلوة جدا..
والصورة فى حد ذاتها ناقلة للغاية..معبرة تماما عن الملامح المصرية القوية ..السمحة.. والتى تقول للزمن أنا لك..مهما كانت قوتك أيها الزمن..ومهما كان جبروتك..سأظل أقاوم وأعمل وأسير للأمام وأغنى..أغنى حبا وزجلا وصبرا ومناجاة..
 الزجل ..جميل..جميل..
على الفطرة تماما..وبتلقائية الإنسان الطيب..
نظرته يا إيمان فيها طيبة وحب وتحدى وفن..مزيج غريب أعزيه إلى طبيعة الإنسان المصرى نفسه..
هذا غير أن للصيادين طبيعة خاصة أراها مرهفة..فبرغم مشقة ركوب البحر والانتظار والصيد..إلا أن الصياد انسان تجرع من كأس الصبر الكثير والكثير..احتوى البحر فى داخله وانسكبت الزرقة فى شعوره وأغرقت جوانيته..فأصبحت تفيض من روحه وقلبه على ملامحه وعلينا..وتنقل الرضا فى أجلا صوره..وتنقل اليقين..والمصير..نظرته فيها استشراف سعيد للمستقبل واستشراق للحاضر الممتد من ماضى عبق..
الصياد فنان بالفطرة..وفى عمق احساسى تجدين أن الصياد دائما فى داخلى أسطورة..غلالة شديدة الخصوصية تحيط به لأنه غالبا يكون شاعر وفنان..انساااااااااااااان..
لو دققتى النظر فى وجوه الصيادين المصريين..ستجدين رابط مشترك بين تلك الوجوه..خيط من الإحساس الداخلى المتوحد..ملمح مشترك للهوية المصرية الأصيلة..
يااااه يا إيمان على روعة وجوه شيوخ الصيادين..ومدى ما تنقله لنا من مشاعر طيبة بالرضا بالمقسوم والصبر على بلاء الدنيا..أقول الصيادين المصريين على وجه الخصوص..

دى صورة من المتحف المصرى لمراكب الصيد الفرعونية..من الملامح الأولى للهوية..





وهنا أجدادنا قدماء المصرييين وهما بيمارسوا نشاط الصيد



ودى صورة معاصرة للصيد فى النيل..



شوفى يا إيمان وهما بينشروا الشبك..اد ايه صبورين وطيبين..وفى مركب صغير جدا..وبامكانات بسيطة ومحدودة..علشان يظفروا برزق البحر الوفير الذى قسمه الله لهم فى هذا اليوم..



المراكب الصغيرة المنتظرة رحلتها اليومية على الله..



شوفى جمالهم يا إيمان..وجمال اللقطة ..



روعة النيل الطيب الحنون..











وهنا منظر النيل من عند أوتيل الفور سيزون..



الباخرة الفرعونية..ووراها يظهر كوبرى قصر النيل..







..............

وأد ايه بنحبك يا بلادى..



بنحبك..

حقيقى يا إيمان مشاركتك معايا أثرت فيا أوى وخاصة انك أعطيتينا ملامح حقيقة للهوية هذه المرة..ملامح جدى سعيد رحمه الله..أنا سعيدة أوى بوجودك معايا وسعيدة أكتر بإحساسك..وهانتظرك دايما يا إيمان بأى ملامح حبيتيها..أى ملامح حسيتى فيها هويتك وانتماءك وحبك لمصر..أى ملامح مهما كانت بسيطة وعادية من وجهة نظرك..
خليكى معايا ياإيمان..ومعانا كلنا نرسم ملامح هويتنا ..المصرية الجميلة..
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يا ندى موضوع غاية فى الروعة
تسلم ايدك حقيقى عليه 
اكيد راجعة اكيييييييييد
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> بجد يا ندى تستحقين لقب "حارسة الكنوز"، والحراسة هنا لا تتضمن معنى المنع أو الحيازة بل تتضمن معنى المنح والإباحة، كما لا تتضمن الكنوز شكلها المادي الذي يبلى وتتفاوت قيمه ولكنها تتضمن الجوهر الباقي على وجه الزمن والمحتفظ بقيم لا ترقى إليها الأثمان المادية، لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على جعلك كنز الفنان "عبدالفتاح رياض" متاحا للرؤية والتطلع في هذا الموضوع. جزء لا يتجزأ من معنى الهوية هو شعور الذات بتميزها، باختلافها، بأصالتها، بوجود ملامح للمشترك والمختلف بينها وبين الهويات المختلفة، بدون هذا الوعي التاريخي يتميع مفهوم الهوية ويتحول إلى لغز يستعصي على المعاني والأفهام. تعرفين يا ندى أن مفهوم الهوية الثقافية أو الهوية الاجتماعية من المفاهيم العويصة والمعقدة والصعبة على التعريف والإحاطة، لأن في المفهوم نفسه جانبا كبيرا يعتمد على الذائقة والإحساس البشريين، مثل هذا الشعور الذي يعرفه من يتنلقون بين المدن المختلفة (حتى مدن القطر الواحد أحيانا) من اختلاف هواء كل مدينة عن غيرها رغم تشابه الكثير من السمات المادية بينها. الهوية أمر لايمكننا إدراكه بالتحليل وحده بل وبالتذوق الفني والاستشراف التاريخي. ولذلك يلعب الفن دورا مجيدا في التعريف والفهم والتذوق والحفظ لمعنى أو معانى الهوية .. ولو توقفنا مثلا أمام صورة الحسناء المصرية التي خصصتها مع صور قليلة بالتعليق عليها وتساءلنا عن الأسباب التي تجعلنا نرى في صورة كهذه ملمحا من ملامح الهوية المصرية؟ أو بمعنى آخر تساءلنا عما يمنع أن تكون المرأة في الصورة سورية أو عراقية أو مغربية مثلا؟ لوجدنا صعوبة بالغة في الإجابة، ولما زادت إجابتنا عن الصورة نفسها، عن الإحساس بالصورة وتذوقها وتشرب تفاصيلها بطرق واعية ولا واعية، هذه المعرفة الغامضة والتي تجعلنا نجزم بمصرية المرأة في الصورة هي هذا الجانب الغامض من سؤال الهوية والذي لا تسعفه الإجابات الاجتماعية أو البيولوجية. هذا الإحساس المتشبع بمكان مولدنا وإقامتنا، ومولد أجدادنا وإقامتهم..المتشبع حد تمييز كل ما يمت لهذا المكان بصلة تمييزا يكاد يكون لاواعيا، في هذا الإحساس تكمن القوة الحقيقية للهوية، الهوية الحية المعاشة الخالدة
> لو كانت لدي البراعة التكنولوجية أو الصبر اللازم لوضعت هنا عدة صور ولوحات لنساء من المشرق والمغرب تبين الفروق فيما بينها فكرتي، لكني أخشى التعرض لهذه المسألة العسيرة وأتكل في كسلي البيّن هذا على حارسة كنوز نشطة ومحبة وبارعة مثلك، حيث لا يسعني كل الشكر يا ندى على ما بذلت من مجهود ضخم في إقامة معرض الهوية الأصيل هذا وفي التعريف بالفنان المرهف "عبدالفتاح رياض". كل تحية وتقدير


*
طريق..
أسعدنى حضورك الذى أثرى الموضوع وأضاف من وعيك واحاطتك بالمعنى الحسى الخالص لمفهوم الهوية الكثير هنا والكثير..كما أشكرك على إطراءك وعلى لقب "حارسة الكنوز " وأتمنى لو أن أكون كما تظن ان شاء الله تعالى..

الحقيقة أنه كان يمكننى أن استهل مثل هذا الموضوع بتعريف الهوية كخطوة مبدئية إجرائية طبيعية..وجالت الفكرة بخاطرى بالفعل ..ولكننى توقفت حيث لم أجد أنا نفسى فى دواخلى أى معنى محدد لها..حاولت..ولم أستطع الإمساك بأى تعريف معرفى ..ثقافى..اجتماعى..دينى..لا لا..لم أعرف..

وكما أشرت فى معرض حديثك عن الهوية..من الصعوبة الشديدة أن نحيط بمعناها ولذلك وجدت أن الطريقة المثلى هى بالفعل محاولة إستشعار الهوية فينا..وحولنا..فهذا مجدى أكثر..وأعمق أثرا..ويدفع على حب هذا الوطن والإنتماء المتزايد له..وجاءتنى فكرة هذا الموضوع لكى نحاول سوياً أن نستشعر هويتنا ونتحسس ملامحها ..هذا الشعور الذى يتوقف بك تلقائيا أمام كل ماهو يخصك ويثير فيك معنى الإنتماء..شعور ينتابك وينبهك فى نفس الوقت إلى ملمح يخترق فيك وعيك ويعيش فى لا وعيك..شعور يقول بأنك تعرف هذا الوجه..هذا المكان ..هذا الهواء..هذا الحجر..برغم أنك ربما لم تعرفهم على الإطلاق من قبل..ولكنه هو ذات الشعور الذى يتعدى حدود المعرفة ليحلق فى تجليات الروح والقلب والوعى..ويشدك للجذور والأصل والمولد

لقد تفهمت تماما يا سيدى ما أردت قوله هنا وما أردت تناوله..وعضدت من احساسك بالمكتوب عندما تناولت صورة المرأة المصرية الحسناء..وإشاراتك إلى استشعار مصريتها من خلال احساس الهوية الممتزج فينا..وهذا بالفعل مما جعلنى أتناول صورتها بهذا التعليق الخفيف هذا لأننى شعرت أننى أعرفها وأن هذا الوجه ينتمى لى..شىء روحى يطل من عيونها ونظرتها وتفاصيلها يخصنى فى فطرتى وأصلى..

وأعدك أن أحاول أن أبرز خصوصية الهوية بشكل حسى من خلال عرض ما يستثير فينا تلك الخصوصية  وما يدعمها أكثر من خلال النقيض الذى يبرز الحس أكثر وأكثر..فهذه الطريقة تثبت بالفعل صدق الإحساس نحو القوة الحقيقية للهوية..

وعدنى يا ليت أن تساندنا فى أن نتحسس ملامح هويتنا..فلك من الإحساس بها يا سيدى ما يعمق من تلك الملامح ويزيدها بريقاً..وروح الفن التى أستشعرها فى كل مشاركاتك لاشك أنها المعين الأول نحو ملامح الهوية الأصيلة ..فالفن وحده..هذا السلوك الإجتماعى الحسى الخلاق هو ما يُجلى فينا تلك الملامح ويجعلنا نحيط بها..

وياليتنا جميعاً نتآزر فى الإحاطة بتلك الملامح التى لاشك مع اكتشافها داخلنا نجد لذة..ونجد كل المتعة فى هذا الشعور بالإنتماء والتآخى حيث نكون على قلب واحد..بروح واحدة ..روح تحاول أن تنهض وتتحرك بخطوات واعية وقوية نحو الأمام ..نحو التغيير المأمول بمحاذاة الأمل ان شاء الله..
تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين
*

----------


## اليمامة

> الله يا ندى موضوع غاية فى الروعة
> تسلم ايدك حقيقى عليه 
> اكيد راجعة اكيييييييييد
> تحياتى


 *
أهلا أهلا بالرائعة الغالية جيهان محمد على 
تعرفين كم يسعدنى وجودك ..فوجودك فى أى محفل يزيده بهاء وحضور..
أعرف أن لديك من الحس بالهوية وبالإنتماء ما يصقل هذا الموضوع ويثريه..أعرف أن لديك الكثير..
وأتمنى ألا تبخلى علينا من فيض تلمسك لملامح هويتك كما ترينها وتستشعريها يا عزيزتى..
وإننى أنتظرك منذ اللحظة...
واسمحى لى أن أقتبس من رائعتك " عماد الدين " ما أراه لائقا وهذا الطرح ومعضدا من هدفه..
فعماد الدين من المؤكد أنه ملمح خطير لملامح الهوية الوطنية..والإجتماعية والثقافية..
وأكثر من ذلك..الفنية..
مرجعية فنية خالدة هو هذا الشارع..والفن يكفى وحده جدا كإناء حاوى لحياتنا بكافة تصنيفاتها وسلوكياتنا المعاشة لأن يحمل ملامح الهوية الحقيقية..
عماد الدين..وزمن الفن المصرى الأصيل ذو القداسة والموهبة الأصيلة والعبقرية الإنسانية عندما يشتد إبداعها وتبهرنا..بقلم جيهان محمد على..
*


> ]
> 
> 
> من منا لم ينظر فى يوم من الأيام لتلك النقوش والزخارف والألوان التى تركها لنا أجدادناالمصريون القدماء ... من منا لم تستحوذ عليه كلية تلك التكوينات والأوضاع الجميلة... تلك الالوان الرائعة ذات الشخصية والخصوصية الفريدة ... تلك المعابدوالمسلات والتماثيل والمقابر ....... تلك الكلمات المنقوشة على جدران المعابد ذات الطابع الأدبى الرفيع حتى ولو قسناها بمقاييسنا الأدبية الحالية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لوتأملنا كل ذلك لأدركنا على الفور أن هذا الشعب عشق الجمال والفن ومنذ فجرتاريخه....
> ...

----------


## د. أمل

نـــــــدى حبيبتى

بجد موضوع جميل .. تسلم إيدك عليه

المكان اللى فى الصور اللى إنتِ ناسياه

ده يا حبيبتى لحديقة الأندلس  بأرض الجزيرة 

قريبة من دار الأوبرا الحالية

بس حبيت أفكرك

و راجعة لك تانى بإذن الله 


 :36 4 12:

----------


## اليمامة

*مازلت معكم أحبائى..أحاول أن أكتشف داخلى المعنى المعقد الفريد للهوية..وما يتعلق بها من مفاهيم وعلاقات متشابكة متعارضة متماهية فى جوانيتى..
مازلت أحاول معكم أن أفتح مساحة واسعة للتأمل الروحى فى محاولة للتقارب المكانى والزمنى ..بالتجوال مشيا على الأقدام فى دروب الهوية ..وإلتقاط كل ما يعاكس عيوننا من ملامح شغوفة نعشقها..وتشاكس قلوبنا بأحاسيس تنفرط من هذه الملامح..ملامح طيبة..حنونة..وأصيلة..
فى رحلتنا على الطريق..سنتتبع ربما آثار الخطى المجيدة الفائتة كى ترشدنا إلى البدايات الأولى ..آثار من سبقونا من الرواد والعظماء ممن بقيت خطاهم برغم الزمن ..لم تعبث بها مجريات الأحداث ولا غرور الذاكرة..فلا يزالوا قبالتنا يحتلون أماكنهم فوق مقاعد الذاكرة هذا لأنهم علمّوا فى أرواحنا وأثروا حياتنا بفن وسلوك أرشدنا وهدانا وأصبحنا ربما نفتقده اليوم..ولذا قد لزم تتبع هذى الخطى لتربية الإنتماء الذى أصبح 
غائبا أحينا ومرتبكا فى أوقات كثيرة..
والعظماء الذين أتحدث عنهم ليسوا وحدهم الفنانيين المشهورين ولا العلماء والأطباء..الفئات التى تقبع أعلى السلم الإجتماعى..وإنما عنيت كذلك وربما أولا..البسطاء..البسطاء من الشعب..من أهلنا وجيراننا وأصحابنا..بسطاء القلوب..فهؤلاء البسطاء هم ملح الأرض..هم من ألهموا الشعراء والفنانيين والعلماء وأعانوهم على الإبداع..هؤلاء البسطاء هم من أثروا حياتنا حقيقة وهم من أضافوا لها مذاق التعادل..مذاق الضبط النفسى والإجتماعى والفنى الإبداعى الخلاق..وفى عمق هويتنا يسكن مئات البسطاء ممن قدموا لوطننا وللإنسانية إبداعات لا تنسى وإنجازات قامت على كواهلهم..هؤلاء لابد وأن نحاول تحسس ملامحهم فى أعماقنا وأن نحاول أن نزيل آثار الغبار المتراكم عبر السنيين على وجوههم..نحاول هنا سويا أن نجعل من تلك الملامح أكثر وضاءة..ومن الألوان أكثر بريقا وتوهجا..فهذه هى ملامح هويتنا الأصلية..وهى البدايات الأولى التى عنيتها..

وبالإضافة للعنصر البشرى..هناك الأمكنة..وهناك الجمادات..
هذه الجمادات لها أغوار..أغوار حية يمكن سبرها..أغوار ليست كما تبدو متجمدة وصامتة..ربما كانت صامتة صمت الخشوع..صمت البقاء..صمت المقاومة..صمت تحدى الزمن بأصالتها ولكنها ليست هامدة ولا ساكنة سكون الموت..فهى تحمل حركة حسية مفتوحة لمن يجيد التأمل ويعرف استكشاف الأشياء روحيا.. .وهنا لابد وأن نقيم معها مساحة للحوار..مساحة للتقارب والتواد..فهى تنتمى لنا ونحن نخصها.. تسكن جوانب هويتنا..نراها فنقدر أن نرى ما يدور بداخلنا ونرى أنفسنا..وهذا هو جمال المشهد..هذا الجمال الذى يحدث من خلال إحداث التمازج بين الفطرة والذكاء والخبرة والحس المرهف المشبع بالولع به..بالمشهد..فنستطيع أن نرى..وكأننا نرى لأول مرة..ثم نحلل تحليل غير مبنى على آراء ولا خلفيات مسبقة ومن ثم نرى ونكتشف فينا الهوية..ونبدع..وهذا الإكتشاف فى حد ذاته جزء من الإبداع البشرى..

ومابين الوجوه البشرية والجمادات والأمكنة..يشتعل الإنتماء فى علاقات مترابطة حتمية بين هذه المصنفات جميعها ..فالمكان نتيجة حتمية للملامح والملامح موجودة فى تفاصيل المكان..فكل ما يبدو بعيدا فى المكان ولا تراه العين الشاردة..المتأملة ..الشغوفة.. هو ذاته المكان الذى يعيش فى كل وجه.. ذلك الوجه الذي نحت بكل دقة أركان ذلك المكان فى تقاسيمه.. في تناغم ألوانه وخصوصيتها الأكثر بهجة وانفراد.. 
والتجريد الظاهرى لما هو بداخل حقيقة اللقطة أو الصورة إنما هو فى الحقيقة تسجيل حيوى لبيئة هوية اللقطة..بعيدا عن المفاهيم السطحية المعاصرة..فالوجه هو الأكثر تعبيرا عن الثقافات فى العالم وهكذا لقطة الجماد المجردة التى أراها بعيونى وسيلة تواصل بينى وبين مفردات هويتى..

وهذا ما عنيته بالفعل عندما دعوتكم جميعكم لأن تسجلوا هنا كل ما ترونه بعيونكم فى عمق احساسكم بالهوية مهما بدا بسيطا أو شاردا..فما ترونه بعيونكم من خلال منظور خاص هو حقا المراد لكشف الهوية..من خلال موقف حسى ..هو التراكم الفعلى الروحى والمعرفى ..الثقافى والإجتماعى فى داخل كل منا..هو مجموعة العلاقات المعقدة والمتشابكة فينا عن هويتنا وكل ما يعززها من ذكريات وأحداث وحكايات وتواريخ وبشر وجمادات..

كل هذا يا أعزائى هو الهوية..فالهوية هو احساسكم الخاص..وثقافة وألوان وعبق وملامح خاصة منفردة لكل منا..وهأنذا أبدأ معكم كما أشعر بالهوية..



كما ترون..صورة..
مجرد صورة قد تصيبكم ببعض الرعب خاصة إذا رأيتموها فى الحقيقة بعد أن محا الزمن سواد عين هذا الشيخ وحفرت السنين آثارها عليه.. رأيت مثل هذه الصورة أو مثل هذا الوجه فى الحقيقة فى أماكن متفرقة فى مصر.ولم أشعر سوى بالتعاطف الشديد تجاه هذا الإنسان..ولابد أنكم فى النهاية ستشعرون مثلى بهذا التعاطف نحوه..وبرغم جبروت الزمن..إلا أنه يمكنك أن تشعر بهيبة الرجل التى تطل من تركيبة ملامحه..ويبدو كما لو كان قاض عرفى أو شيخ قبيلة..أو جد حكيم..



وجوه مصرية صميمة..والوجه المصرى بصفة عامة سواء كان بسيط..فقير ..أو تبدو عليه امارات الثراء والشبع وجه حلو..طيب..تقاسيمه جميلة تستهوى الفنانيين والرسامين والمصوريين..وعادة يبحثون لأعمالهم عن اللمحات الإنسانية..فينتقون الوجوه التى تنقل الملامح الإنسانية المعبرة ..
تلك الوجوه البسيطة اعتدنا على أن تكون فى خلفية المشهد ..مشهد الصورة..لا أن تكون البطلة..ونحن المتلقيين والمثقفين لابد وأن نعرف جيدا أن هذه الوجوه ببساطتها وفقرها هى الوجوه التى تحمل كل الصفاء الداخلى ..فكل الطاقة اللاهثة وراء البحث عن لقمة العيش فى يومهم العادى تطل من عيونهم محملة بالأمل والمثابرة والإصرار..نحن الذى يجب أن نوقن بذلك ونعرف أنهم هم ملامح الهوية الأولى..ونقيّم تجربتهم الإنسانية بشىء من العدل وخاصة أنهم لا يجدون الوقت لكى يبحثوا فى دواخلهم ويتطلعوا فى وجوههم..



برىء..طيب..بسيط..ولكنه يبدو ذكيا..
شغوف ومنتظر ومستشرف فى نظرته للقادم من بعيد..أهو المستقبل..!!..
ربما..
يذكرنى بزيزو يا سارة..



موسم الثوم على ما يبدو !!
شىء من الكساد ربما...يصاحبه صبر على العيش..سلوك حياتى لا يستطعيه غالبا سوى المصريين الذين يحملون الهوية الحقيقية والإيمان بالحياة فى أفراحها وأتراحها..فيقبعون فوق الأرض مزروعين..جالسين على التراب منتظرين فرج الله..وكلهم رضا ببضع الجنيهات التى سيعودون بهم آخر النهار إلى بيوتهم..
المنطقة تبدو أثرية كما أظن فالجدارن التى تظهر فى المشهد ليست عادية ولا معاصرة.. حجارتها ناطقة مألوفة وغير مألوفة..تداعب فىّ الشعور بهوية ممتدة من عصور قديمة عظيمة..وشكل الشبابيك المتميز ذو البناء المتفرد ..المفتوحة ليلا ونهارا تشى بالكثير..وتقول أن هنا كان بنائين على درجة مذهلة من هندسة المعمار الجمالية..
هنا توجد ملامح قوية لهوية مصرية..



قهوة الفيشاوى..آه..من لا يعرفها ويعرف سحر الجلوس عليها والتطلع إلى القاهرة القديمة ومنطقة الحسين وخان الخليلى من عندها..!!
رائعة جدا..بكل ديكوراتها المصرية الصميمة الفريدة والتى صممت بذكاء وعناية..فى رحاب سيدنا الحسين تجلس وراحة نفسية تعتريك بالإضافة إلى ادراكك الكامل لكلمة " عبق التاريخ " كما يجب أن تكون حسيا ومعرفيا وحقيقيا..تشعر وأنت تجلس عليها كأنك عدت بالزمن للوراء..تلمح كل من جلس بالمكان ولايزال طيفه موجودا..
لا أنسى المرات المتعددة التى جلست فيها أتطلع إلى المارة وإلى روادها ..رواد هذه القهوة العريقة..لم أنسى ليل القاهرة فى هذه المنطقة الساحرة من على قهوة الفيشاوى وكنت منبهرة أرتدى حلى وأردية ابتعتها من أسواق خان الخليلى..الناس والذكريات والرواد والتاريخ وحتى القهوجى والمشاريب والديكور ومعلقات الحوائط..تجلس بالداخل أو بالخارج تجد نفس السحر.. فالخارج في الحارة الضيقة والبيوت المتقاربة وعرض الشارع لا يزيد عن 6 أمتار وبالداخل حيث الأرابيسك والمرايات المزدانة بانفس الأرابيسك والصدف..

الحديث عن قهوة الفيشاوى ربما يستوعب منى حلقات خاصة ..معى ومعكم فى هذا الموضوع..فذكرياتى هنا حية فى أعماقى..كما أن تاريخ القهوة التى تعتبر أقدم مقاهى الشرق الأوسط بل والعالم كله..تاريخ مذهل وحافل..تاريخ بذاته..تاريخ للهوية وسحرها العبق..

أعزائى..لازالت ملامح الهوية فينا غائرة..حية..موجودة..
لازالت الهوية فينا نابضة تستمد قوتها ويقينها من كل الموجودات النبيلة من حولنا ومن كل الوجوه المصرية التى تداعبنا ونطالعها فى شغف..
لازال تاريخنا العتيق العريق شامخ كالصرح..هو المرجعية الحقيقة التى تنمى فينا شعورنا القوى بالهوية ويخالطها بكل ما يحيطنا من أحداث وأشياء ومشاعر..
أنتظركم هنا..وأتمنى من كل قلبى لو أن تحوز ملامح الهوية كما أشعرها على رضاكم وأن تتغلغل فى أعماقكم كما تفعل بى..
تحياتى
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
ندى 
ارق تحياتى لك داما 

موضوع مثير لكل الحواس 

جعلنى اسرح لتعريف محدد عن الهوية المصرية 

لم اجد اجابة 

او تحديدا لم استطع ان اجمع كل ما فى داخلى فى كلمات او معانى واصبها فى قوالب لفظية تعبر عن ما بداخلى 


لكن اسمحيلى ببعض التعريف عن الهوية الخاصة بى شخصيا 

هوية الاسكندرانى 

 

قد تظهر هذه الهوية فى التصرفات فى الكلمات فى ردود الافعال 

مش عارف احدد معلم واحد اقدر اتكلم عنه ويمنحنى مساحة  للكلام 

لكن ستبقى كل العوامل  تتجمع لتمنح السكندرى ملامح بسيطه عن هويته السكندرية 

مع بداية وفور نطق كلمة او بضع كلمات يسالك من امام  بسرعه انت اسكندرانى 


ونجد اشهر تلك الكلمات التى يمتاز بها الاسكندرانية 
 كلمة "أيوة" وهى تطلق عند الانبهار بشئ او نسيان امر ما وللتعجب والدهشة
 و"أحية" عند المفاجاه او الذهول 
  و"إنزاح" اى افسح لى المجال او اترك لى مكان
و(الشوار) وهو جهاز العروسة اى تجهيزات بيت الزوجية من اثاث واجهزة الى اخرة

وهناك مسميات سكندرية لبعض الاكلات والخضروات منها 
 (سدق) وهو المسمى السكندرى للسجق

(طماطم ) وهى الاوطة لدى القاهريين
 "فلافل" وهى الطعمية
 و"الجبنة التركى"وهى الجبنة الرومى
 كما تسمى ناصية الشارع ب(الإمة)
 والجنية (جنى) بالاضافة الى خمسة قروس "شلم" وهى احد العملات المعدنية الصغيرة 

فى حالة العناد مع شخص اخر او التشاجر اشرب من المالح

كما يعتمد الاسكندرانية على مشاركة حرف الواو فى كل كلامهم حنروحو حنيجو حناكلو حنشربو وهكذا وذلك للتفخيم

و  "كولة" ويقصد بها ياقة القميص

منفيستو" و يقصد بها الكتيبات الصغيرة جدا التي يستخدمها التلاميذ
 " جومة" والمقصود بها الاستيكة
"مستيكه" والمقصود بها اللبان أو العلك 
"كيس" والمقصود بها الشنطه التي تحمل بها الاطعمة أو المشتريات
 "أطاط" و هو النطق الأسكندرانى للسوالف
ولعل اشهرا على الاطلاق 
 "بنحبوه" بنحبه



 "نعملو" سنعمل"ناكلو" سنأكل"نشربو"سنشرب" حنروحو " سنذهب بالاضافة الى انتشار اسم "مشروع" وهونوع من أنواع وسائل المواصلات عبارة عن ميكروباص 14راكب"شط" شاطئ
" ع البحر"المقصود بها على الكورنيش

والضمير العائد على الفرد"أنا"يسمى"أنى"بفتح الالف وكسر الياء

ومن الجدير بالذكر ان غالبية الكلام يكون اول حرف به منصوب الفاتحة دائما مثل (انى جٍٍَِِِيت – مَشيت) وهكذا
وتسمية الاشياء كقطعة القماش تسمى "خرقة او خرئة"


كما يوجد مسميات دلع منها حمو اسم دلع يطلق على "احمد"

 ويطلق على الاسكندرانى ابو احمد  وعلى الاسكندرانية الكبار ابو احمدات 

وهو اسم ولقب  يعتبر من الالقاب المفخمه لكبار المقام من الرجال الجدعان ولاد البلد 

 وغيرها من الكلمات المندثرة والتى اختفت من المجتمع السكندرى نظرا لنذوح السكان من شتى انحاء الجمهورية سوا فلاحين او صعايده او حتى عرب مما اثر بالتبعية على بعض الكلمات اما بالتغيير او بالاندثار


والسؤال 

لماذا هذا التفرد فى الكلمات ولماذا اندثرت 

الاجابة 

ان السكندرى القديم كان يعيش فى الاسكندرية مع طبقات اجتماعية مختلفة وجاليات اجنبيه متعدد 

اليونانيه والايطاليه والمالطية والانجليزية والفرنسية واليهودية وغيرهم 

فكان على السكندرى ان يحافظ على ملامح شخصيته المصرية الاصيلة 

اضافة حرف الواو الجمع  للتفخيم والتعظيم فى مواجهة تسلط هذه الجاليات ومواجهة لنفوذها فى المجتمع 

اما حاليا 

اندثرت معظم هذه الكلمات وذابت الشخصية السكندرية فى بوتقة  المجتمع المصرى 
لاجلاء الجاليات الاجنبيه  ووجود طبقات اخرى من الفلاحين والصعايده والعرب  

هذا تحليل شخصى فقط وقد يكون عند علماء الاجتماع افضل من تحليلى 

وسوف اتابع معكم بعض الملامح الاكثر وضوحا لنستدل عن ذوبان هذه الشخصية السكندرية فى الهوية المصرية 

لكن خالص تقديرى وتحياتى 


*

----------


## اليمامة

> نـــــــدى حبيبتى
> 
> بجد موضوع جميل .. تسلم إيدك عليه
> 
> المكان اللى فى الصور اللى إنتِ ناسياه
> 
> ده يا حبيبتى لحديقة الأندلس  بأرض الجزيرة 
> 
> قريبة من دار الأوبرا الحالية
> ...


*
أهلا أهلا يا دكتورة داو..
سعيدة جدا بوجودك..وأن الموضوع قد حاز على إعجابك
وأنتظر عودتك بشغف لأرى وأشعر بملامح الهوية كما تشعرينها وترينها فى أعماقك يا سيدتى العزيزة..وأنا على يقين أنك ستدهشينا برؤيتك الخاصة..
وأشكرك جدا على تعريفنا بالمكان الذى كنت أشبه عليه ولا أتذكر اسمه 
بالفعل هى حديقة الأندلس ..هو نفسه التصميم للآن..قديما كانت أكثر جمالا بالطبع ولكنها مازلت محتفظة بنفس الشكل كما أعتقد..وبنفس التقسيم..وهذا من خلال الصور التى طالعتها عنها...
وأنا الحقيقة لم أزورها من قبل وان كنت أتمنى ذلك بالطبع فهى لاشك مصنفة من ضمن المعالم الأثرية التاريخية الإسلامية والقبطية..فالنقوش التى تحملها أركانها وتماثيلها تحمل بالفعل عبق التاريخ ..والهوية التاريخية كما رأيت من الصور..ويستهوينى عادة الموقع الخاص بالأثر..أحب دائماً أن أعرف مكانه بالتحديد وأى الأماكن أو المعالم تحيط به من جهاته الأربع..أحب أن أتخيل المكان والمنظر الكامل ..



أشعر أننى أشتم الرائحة وأرى الألوان وكأننى حية فى المكان..وحديقة الأندلس لها موقع مميز ..تطل علي النيل من جانبها الشرقي وتطل علي أول شارع الجزيرة في جانبها الغربي.. وتطل علي ميدان الأوبرا الجديدة وأول كوبري قصر النيل من جانبها الجنوبي وتطل علي أستوديو الجيب عبر شارع صغير يفصل بينهما من جانبها الشمالي.

أما عن تاريخ وهوية هذه الحديقة فقد قرأت أن محمد بك ذو الفقار هو الذى أنشأها عام  في أواخر حكم الملك فؤاد الأول ..أما عن تصميمها فهى مقامة علي فدانين وتتكون من جزئين.. الجزء الجنوبي يسمي حديقة الفردوس العربية وهي علي نمط الحدائق العربية الأندلسية الموجودة في جنوب اسبانيا وبها اشجار معمرة مثل شجرة «عدى» عمرها 70 عاما .. والجزء الشمالي يسمي الحديقة الفرعونية وتضم  مسطحاتها الخضراء مجموعة كبيرة من التماثيل الفرعونية..والجزء الاندلسي "المدرجات" فهو مزين بالفسيفساء القادمة من ايطاليا وتركيا.. ورغم ذلك فهى تحتفظ بهويتها العربية الاصيلة وتعد تحفة حقيقية تسر الناظرين.

وعن وصف الحديقة ..بجمالها وروعة تصميماتها ونقوشها..نجد أن أن الجزء الجنوبي يتميز بوجود جوسق ( مظلة مقامة علي أعمدة مزدوجة تحمل عقود أندلسية تحمل السقف).. وهو حافل بالزخارف الأندلسية العربية الهندسية والنباتية.. ويتوسط الجوسق تمثال لأحمد بك شوقي أمير الشعراء من نحت المثال محمود مختار..وهذا الجوسق (المظلة) يقع في الطرف الشمالي لهذه الحديقة ويواجه التمثال من امتداد الحديقة جنوبا.. ويلي التمثال مباشرة خمسة تماثيل علي شكل أسود ينبثق منها الماء الي بركة مستطيلة منخفضة تتوسط الحديقة تحوي نافورتين رخاماتين .. ويحيط بالبركة من كل جانب من الجوانب الأربعة ثمانية مدرجات متصاعدة مزروعة بالنجيل وفي الزوايا الأربعة ممرات متدرجة متصاعدة مبلطة بالرخام والفسيفساء تؤدي الي المستوي الأعلى للحديقة الذي يتكون من ممرين مبلطين بالرخام والقاشاني المتعدد الألوان ويحدد الممرين صفان من الأشجار وفي الجوانب الأربع دكك رخامية للجلوس ملاصقة لسور الحديقة الحديدي المقام فوق جلسات حجرية.. ويفصل بين الدكك قدور رخامية تحوي عبارة "لا غالب إلا الله" وهو شعار الأغالبة الذين حكموا المغرب والأندلس..ويلي ذلك جنوبا جزء من الحديقة يحتوي علي نافورة رخامية ثمانية الشكل يتوسطها عامود رخامي يحيط به ثمانية تماثيل أسود ينبثق منها الماء...ياللروعة..!!

ومن روعة التصميم والبناء كذلك أنه يحيط بزوايا المثمن الخارجي ثمانية أسود رخامية ينبثق منه الماء وعلي جانبي النافورة برجولتان خشبيتان ويلي النافورة نخيل ملوكي.. وممرات الحديقة مبلطة بالبلاطات القاشانية المتعددة الألوان..

والحديقة الفرعونية الأخرى ..غير هذه العربية " الفردوسية " تقع في الجزء الشمالي وفي جانبها الجنوبي بوابة فرعونية يتوسطها نموذج تمثال شيخ البلد مواجه للحديقة التي ينتشر بها النخيل الملوكي وغيرها من الأشجار وتنتشر في جوانب الحديقة الفرعونية نماذج لتماثيل فرعونية مختلفة الأشكال كما سبق وأشرنا..

هى من اجمل حدائق القاهرة بلاشك لأنها تطل من خلال مساحتها التى تتعدى الفدانيين على كوبري قصر النيل اقدم كوبري في مصر ليكونا معا بانوراما من الإبداع تزدهر نهارا وتنير بهاءها ليلا.. حيث يتعانق اللون الاخضر مع زرقة ماء النيل مع لآلىء الكوبري العتيق ولعل هذا السحر الخاص هو ما جذب نجوم الطرب في الستينات والسبعينات لاقامة حفلاتهم بها.. لتكون بحق "اضواء المدينة"..

وفي هذه الاجواء غرد عبد الحليم وفريد الاطرش ومحمد فوزي وكان آخر من غنى بها الفنانة الكبيرة "فيروز".. عام 1976 والذي غنت فيها غنوة "مصر عادت شمسك الذهب.."..

تعالوا نطالع الصور من داخل الحديقة وخارجها..صور الهوية الفنية المطبوعة فى أركان هذا الوطن وعلى قسمات وجوه شعبه الطيب العريق..







صور من زوايا مختلفة لحديقة الأندلس وبالتحديد حديقة الفردوس العربية..والحقيقة أننى أتعجب لأنه بالرغم من حداثة هندسة البناء والمعمار اليوم إلا أنها لم تنجب لنا حديقة فى روعة مثل هذه الحديقة العربية المدهشة..ولا بناء مثل الأبنية التاريخية العريقة التى نتنفس منها هويتنا الأصيلة عبر العصور المختلفة ..وآتساءل ..ما فائدة التكنولوجيا الحديثة إن لم تكن مدبدعة فيما تخلفه لنا..وهل تكفى التكنولوجيا وحدها بلا ذوق رفيع واحساس فنى انسانى بالعمل !!



أحمد شوقى...أحمد بك شوقى ..الشاعر العظيم..وتمثال من نحث المثال المبدع محمود مختار فى نفس الحديقة..حديقة الفردوس الأندلسية..



هذه هى الخمسة أسود التى سبق وتحدثنا عنها أعلاه..تنبثق منها المياة فى منظر لا يضاهى بالتأكيد..أتخيله..ولون الماء الشفاف ينعكس على ألوان القاشانى أسفله والذى رتب بعناية وذوق رفيع..



" لا غالب إلا الله"..
نعم لا غالب إلا الله..قمة الإيمان وروعة انتقاء المعانى التى تحمل كل شىء..البداية والمصير والنهاية..
هذه العبارة نقشت كذلك على أعمدة قصر الحمراء فى أسبانيا كما هى منقوشة على تك القدور فى حديقة الأندلس..ويبدو أن البنائين كانت لهم نفس البصمة ونفس الهوية الإسلامية العربية العتيقة سواء هنا فى القاهرة أو فى بلاد الأندلس العربية..
ولا غالب إلا الله..



لاغالب إلا الله..هو نفسه من جديد..شعار الأغالبة بحديقة الفردوس العربية ..





الله..
الله على روعة النافورة الثمانية الشكل..أى أفكار خلاقة كانت تلك !!!
وأى تقنيات ساعدتهم على هذا النحت البارع للتماثيل !!
وهذا العمود الرخامى ..التحفة الفنية الذى يتوسط الأسود..يا للروعة !





"حديقة الفردوس"..بالخط العربى ..أو بالرسم العربى المذهل..والنقوش الإسلامية الخلابة ..



وبرغم أن صور الفنان والمصور عبد الفتاح رياض كانت بالأبيض وبالأسود لنفس الحديقة يا دكتورة داو إلا أننى فى رأيى الشخصى أجدهما أجمل كثيراً من تلك الصور الملونة لنفس الحديقة..



ربما لأن اللونيين الأبيض والأسود بكل مساحة التناقض بينهما يفتحا علينا بعدا زمانيا أعمق فى اللقطة..بعدا تاريخيا للهوية أبقى ..وبعدا جماليا للمكان يتناغم مع احساسنا به..
الصور بالأبيض والأسود ..هى صور فنان التقط حس الصورة واستطاع أن يسجله فيها للأبد..استطاع أن يضع عبق التاريخ هاهنا بين جنبات اللقطة..وقلص المساحة بين تناقض اللونيين وأضحا أكثر حنواً وعشقاً وشغفاً..

.....

صديقتى الغالية الدكتورة داو..
زيارتك الخاطفة لى أسعدتنى وجلبت لى الخير ولنا جميعاً فى ثناياها..فكما ترين..فتحت لى آفاق أوسع للحكى وحملتنى على المزيد من التأمل إ جعلتنا نتفسح فى هذا المكان الذى يحمل عبق الهوية وملامحها..
أنتظرك من جديد ..

وقبل أن أنسى لدى سؤال هام..هام جدا بالنسبة لى كإنسان مولع بالمكان وشغوف بالزمن والهوية والتاريخ..
وهو ما الفرق بين حديقة الأورمان وحديقة الأزهر وحديقة الأندلس..من ناحية المكان ..أو يعنى التاريخ نفسه..أو الأصل ربما..لأننى وأثناء بحثى صادفتنى لقطات عدة كدت لا أستطيع التمييز بين الثلاثة فوددت أن أسأل لأعرف لأن المعرفة هنا حتمية..وروحية..هى تاريخ لابد وأن أدركه وأعيشه فى كل تفاصيله ومنمنماته..ونحن جميعاً لابد وأن نكون كذلك...
وباحبذا لو وجدت صور حية لكم فى حديقة الأندلس..حقاً سأسعد جداً..

وهاهى غنوة فيروز التى غنتها فى حديقة الأندلس فى حفلة أضواء المدينة .." مصر عادت شمسك الذهب "




ألقاكم على خير..

ندى
*

----------


## سوما

بجد من اجمل ما قرأت عن ملامح الهوية ..
انتى هايلة ورائعة يا ندى ,,, تسلمى بجد ... :36 4 12: ...
وان شاء الله أشارك قريب معاكم بس متابعاكم أكيد . :36 15 3: .
ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك من كل سؤء حبيبتى .. :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ندى مش عارفة اقولك انتي عملتي فيا ايه
طب كنتي استني شوية  :: 
أصلي غرقانة لشوشتي في حورس 
عارفة يا ندى طالع من موضوعك ريحة قلوب المصريين .....
أيوة القلوب ليها ريحة جميلة بتخلينا نقرب قوي من بعض
على فكرة انا عايزة أغوص في الحياة اللي فتحتيها قدامي وعايزة انبش في كل ركن وحرف فيها
بس استنيني لما حورس يخلص 
بس مش حينفع اعدي من هنا من غير ما اسيبلك ذكرى جميلة لحد ما ارجعلك قريب قوي
الصورة لخبازة مصرية فاتنة الجمال عشقت الروح المصرية الخارجة من قلبها
ومن ضحكتها 
وصورتها على طول وقولتلها على فكرة حنزل صورتك على النت
فضحكتلي ضحكة أجمل من الأولانية وبعيون بتلمع من الفرح
شوفت فيهم أجمل ملامح الهوية المصرية


راجعالك تاني يا ندى إن شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

عدت لكم من جديد..وملامح الهوية الجميلة الطيبة الحنونة..

والحقيقة أننى عدت بملمح للهوية معاصر..موجود..ومثال حى على روعة الإنسان المصرى عندما يظهر على حقيقته..وعندما يتمسك بطيبته وبخيرية الحياة فيه..

انظروا معى إلى صورة هذا الرجل ..



هذا فى المنتصف..الذى يرتدى التى شيرت الأسود..
هذا الرجل هو العميد مجدى المحمدى مدير مؤسسة عثمان الخيرية هنا ومستشار محافظ الإسماعيلية لتعليم الكبار ومحو الأمية..وهذا الرجل العبقرى جلب للمحافظة الجائزة الأولى من نوعها وعلى مستوى العالم..وهى جائزة منظّمة اليونسكو في مكافحة الأمية عن تجربة المحافَظة في تنفيذ برنامج "محو الأمية"..وتحقيقها معدلات قياسية عالمية تتعدّى الـ130%.
وهذه الجائزة لأول مرة تمنح لمصر من خلال محافظة الإسماعيلية الذى تسلمها فى باريس ..عن تجربة المحافظة في محو الأمية على يد هذا الرجل الرائع..البطل العميد مجدى المحمدى..
الحقيقة أننى التقيت به منذ حوالى يومين فى المؤسسة..كنت فى حاجة لأن أتفق معه بخصوص بعض الندوات الخاصة بتعليم الكبار ومحو الأمية ..فهو محاضر متخصص فى هذا المجال ..بعد خروجه من المنصب العسكرى وأذهلنى الرجل باستقباله الحافل وبابتسامته الودودة المرحبة وبحواره المفتوح الخارج من القلب..لدرجة أنه أحضر لى " عسلية " ..وهدية !!!
آه والله..
أدهشنى بفلسفته فى الحياة واتقانه لعمله وحبه للخير..رفض تماما أن يتقاضى أى مبلغ مالى ..وعدنى بأنه خلال ثلاثة أشهر سوف أكون قادرة على محو أمية الكبار ممن يعنونى ومن الطالبات الأميات والعاملات ومن الحى..
أخذ يشرح لى عن طريقته فى التدريس والعرض..وقال أنه ابتكر طريقة جديدة تماما غير الطرق المعروفة استطاع بها أن يمحو أمية الناس فى خلال ثلاثة أشهر فقط..وعن طريقها منحت مصر تلك الجائزة الرائدة فى هذا المجال..
عندما تنظر فى وجه هذا الرجل ببشرته القمحاوية..هذا اللون المصرى الأصيل..وتلمح ابتسامته وجديته..وطيبته تشعر تماما أنك تكاد تكشف الهوية الحقيقية بالفعل للإنسان المصرى..
ولذلك لم أكن لأدع الفرصة أن تمضى دون أن أحدثكم عنه..فهو نموذج لشرفاء مصر ومصلحيها..طاقة أمل للفقراء والمرضى هنا والباحثين عن العلم والمعرفة والتعلم..رجل يحمل ملامح الهوية المصرية من الطراز الأول..
العميد مجدى المحمدى..
حتى أننى وفى أثناء كلامى الذى تناول جوانب كثيرة رائعة معه لم أتردد لحظة وأنا أسأله " أتعجب يا فندم من أنك ربما كنت رجلاً عسكرياً..فهذه الطباع هى طباع فنان وإنسان اجتماعى بالدرجة الأولى !!!"
كان رده رائع جدا عندما أجاب بأنه فى أوقات العمل يتحول بالفعل لهذا الرجل العسكرى..مواعيد العمل ..الآداء..الإنضباط..الكفاءة وجودة العمل..أما بخلاف ذلك فهو إنسان طبيعى جدا..حتى هو نفسه قال أنه لا يوجد أجمل من كون الإنسان طبيعيا وقلبيا ..
وفى الواقع توقعت أننى سأجد بعض المعاناة حتى ألقاه وأدخل لمكتبه ولكننى فوجئت بساعى ..ألقيت عليه السلام فرد..سألته عن سيادة العميد..أشار لى بالدخول مباشرة..وأثناء جلوسى معه دخل إناس آخرون يحدثونه فى أسئلة عابرة دون تحرج ولا ضغوط ولا انتظار ولا عطلة ولا صنع فوارق اجتماعية طبقية روتينية سخيفة..
هذا الرجل العبقرى..المنتمى تماما لأهله وناسه..لا يعرف المستحيل ولا يشتكى من صعوبة الظروف..قال بالحرف " العمل..هو العمل..وأنا عاشق للعمل "..
هكذا رأيت فيه ملامح هوية..هوية استشعرتها بقلبى واحساسى..هوية انسان مصرى يحب بلده وأهله..ويعمل لأجلهم دون كلل ولا يأس..
ولن أنسى أن أخبركم لربما رغب أحدكم فى التقدم لأى نشاط فى مؤسسة عثمان الخيرية مع العميد مجدى المحمدى..عن الأنشطة المجانية والبرامج التى تقدمها مؤسسته لكل الجماهير ..مجانية تماما..
دورات للخياطة والتطريز والتفصيل..دورات الحاسب الآلى المختلفة وتتضمن الآى سى دى ال..دورات تنمية بشرية..المواد الدراسية المختلفة..رياضيات مثلا وعلوم وما إلى ذلك..لغات..صيانة..نجارة..حرف..
دورات مجانية وبمواعيد تلائم الجميع بحسب الفئات المتقدمة..

أعزائى.. :f: 

كان يوم سعيد جدا بالنسبة لى إن اطلعت على ملامح هوية مصرية حية تعيش بيننا..بكل هذه الإيجابية..وتحمل هذه الخيرية والأمل والتفاؤل..مثال وقدوة رائعيين حقا..وأمل دائم موجود طالما اهتدينا بالعمل وبالإخلاص فيه..
لم أنس أن أخبره .." أنت مثال فخر وشرف لمصر يا سيدى..وقدوة حقيقية نقتدى بها "..
ابتسم الرجل فى تواضع وشكرنى..وشكرته ولم أنساه كنموذج دفع فى الأمل والإيمان أكثر فأكثر ..و سعيدة ومحظوظة لأننى سألقاه مجددا  وسنجتمع  مع أنشطته أوقاتا طويلة....
ملامح لم أنساها..ملامح ليست من ماض لا يتكرر..ولكنها ملامح حاضرة تكررت..موجودة..تستمد من الطبع الأصيل من عمق مصر..والطبيعة المصرية الصميمة..
تحياتى لكم..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *اختى العزيزة 
> ندى 
> ارق تحياتى لك داما 
> 
> موضوع مثير لكل الحواس 
> 
> جعلنى اسرح لتعريف محدد عن الهوية المصرية 
> 
> لم اجد اجابة 
> ...






*
أهلاً بالأستاذ العزيز اسكندرانى 
الحقيقة سعيدة بوجودك جداً وبمداخلتك الرائعة السكندرية التى تفوح منها رائحة البحر الإسكندرانى..وخاصة أنك من ضمن قلائل هنا ممن يتناولوا التاريخ بطريقة حية ليست تأريخية بالمعنى المحفوظ..وإنما تتناوله حياتياً ..متصلاً..بسيطاً وشعورياً ولذلك فإننا نستمتع كثيراً بموضوعوتك ذات الصبغة الوطنية التى تحمل كل الهوية والإنتماء ..فشكراً لك من قلبى يا سيدى على وجودك الجميل هنا معنا..وأتمنى أن تظل ملامح الهوية ناطقة فى كل حواسنا وتظل على الدوام مثيرة لها..ويحفظها من هم فى إخلاصك ووطنيتك..

وأيووووه " بالسكندرى " على الثقافة السكندرية المميزة..أعجبتنى جداً المفردات التى عرفتها منك لأول مرة..أعجبتنى لتفردها...مثل كلمة " أطاط " و " مينفستو " ومينفيستو تعنى البيان بالإنجليزية أو الإيطالية وهو ما يتماشى مع محتوى كتيب صغير..يعنى لاحظت أن هناك خليط من معانى عربية مثل " مستكة " ومعانى أجنبية وهذا يُعزى بالفعل إلى تنوع الثقافات المختلفة التى شهدتها الأسكندرية على مر العصور.. 
و لطالما تساءلت عن مسألة هذه " الواو " فى الأفعال وفهمت الآن من كلامك أنها تساوى التسويف..أى " سوف "..كنت منذ صغرى أقف أمام اللهجة السكندرية لإيقاعها المميز المختلف الذى كان يوحى لى وقتها ومازال بالسرعة..المهارة..الجدعنة..الفهلوة والشطارة..الحماس..هكذا كانت تقع داخلى هذه " الواو " على وجه الخصوص..وكأنها تبعث نشاط مفاجىء فى الحدث..

أعتقد تماماً يا أستاذ نادر فيما قلت ..وخاصة عندما ذكرت تواتر الجنسيات والجاليات المختلفة على الأسكندرية الأمر الذى بلاشك قد ترك بعض الأثر الإجتماعى والثقافى والمعمارى فيها..شخصياً فى الأسكندرية أشعر أننى فى أجواء مختلفة تماماً عن أى أجواء أخرى فى مصر..فللأسكندرية طراز خاص بها يميزها جداً عن غيرها من البلدان..لست أدرى بالتحديد لماذا يتعمق فىّ الشعور بهذا الإختلاف بمجرد أن تطأ أقدامى أرض الأسكندرية وأشم هواءها..وكأننى انتقلت إلى اليونان مثلاً.. تركيا..قبرص..انتقلت إلى حقبة تاريخية بقدرة قادر لألمح آثار الزمن والشخوص حاضرة..آثار رومانية وأغريقية ومصرية قديمة وأخرى بمثابة الشواهد العظيمة على ما كان يعيش هنا من تاريخ...أجواء مثيرة..تثير السعادة الداخلية فىّ والتى تفتح عيني على آخرهما وأنا منبهرة بالمكان والرائحة والطرز المعمارية وحتى التاكسى الأصفر فى الأسود المميز فى الأسكندرية..



الحقيقة يا أستاذ نادر أن الأسكندرية تقريباً هى من أكثر محافظات مصر التى أعشقها من أول القرار..من أول الرحلة بالقطار من محطة مصر وعلى طول الطريق الزراعى الذى أعشقه ولا أمل أبدا من التنزه ببصرى بين مروجه وحقوله وأتنفس من الرائحة الرطبة للعشب والمزروعات وكذلك الرائحة السوداء للطين ..كل هذه المظاهر تصاحبنى فى أى رحلة لى للأسكندرية ولم أشأ ولا مرة أن أغير من هذه المظاهر ومن هذا الخط وأتخذ أى وسيلة مواصلات أخرى غير القطار إلى الأسكندرية..لطالما أحببت هذا الطريق..وخاصة أنه يمر على محافظات مصرية كثيرة أتمتع وأنا أطالع إعلاناتها ويفطاتها على طول الطريق الزراعى الممتد..حتى تبدو من بعيد بشائر الأسكندرية وأصل أخيراً بعد رحلة ممتعة ومشاهد هيأتنى تماماً لجو الأسكندرية الممتع ..أصل أخيراً إلى محطة الرمل وتطأ أقدامى هذا العالم الساحر الذى أفتح عيونى عليه فى كل مرة وكأننى أراه لأول مرة..منبهرة بالشكل البنائى الفريد الذى يجمع بين ذوق تراثى معاصر..ذوق أجنبى عربى..ذوق خاص جداً جداً..حتى بلاطات المحطة..ومبانيها وشكلها وسلالم النزول والصعود..سلالم الصعود التى تفتحك أمام الأسكندرية بكل روعتها وبكل ما تتخم به من آثار ومتاحف ومعالم رائعة مختلفة جداً..

المنشية..وتمثال الجندى البحرى المجهول.."عالبحر "..كما تقولون بالإسكندرانى..على الكورنيش كما نقول بالمنصراوى..وعلى البلاج كما يقولون هنا بلسان أهل القناة..بحر الأسكندرية وكورنيشه العتيق الذى كنت أعشقه جدا قبل أن يتطور..كنت أعشق شكل وبناء الكورنيش القديم للأسكندرية..تشعر أنه لا يفصلك عن البحر وكأنك مع البحر فى لقاء حميم يقرب فيما بينكما حجارة هذا السور القصير السميك الراسخ..وتمتد بى شوارع منطقة المنشية لأزقة داخلية ضيقة تهبط بك فى منحدر ناحية البحر..على طول الطريق تجد نفسك تسير وعيونك تلاقى البحر..وتلمح الترام..الذى أحببته..عشقى للقطار..والرصيف المبلط بطريقة مختلفة ومميزة جدا وشكل الأعمدة السوداء التى تبدو كالتحف واللمبات والمحال والأسماء الأجنبية التى تطالعك فى كل مكان والمقاهى المودرن..وأضواء..أضواء لا تتركك وكأنها ترشدك للبحر ..بحر الأسكندرية الثائر غالبا والذى تتلألأ فيه ليلاً مع هدير الموج وصوته فى السكون يدغدغ المشاعر..ويهدى الأعصاب..وحتى بلاعات الأسكندرية المتميزة..

قايتباى..تاريخ كامل لهوية..











قايتباى هذا الحصن المنيع الذى شهد مواقف ومعارك تاريخية لا تنسى.. ترمى عليك جدرانه ظلال الهيبة والقوة وأنت فى داخله..تهت داخل قايتباى بين الغرف والممرات ووجدت نفسى أخيراً أصل لنوافذ مفتوحة ضيقة إلى حد ما أنظر منها لأسفل فأرى البحر الثائر بأمواجه التى تكلل نهايتها ملامح بيضاء لزبد البحر وعبقه..زبد يصطدم بصخور كبيرة سوداء مربعة الشكل رميت فى عشوائية ..منظر كان رائعا حقاً..ولا أنسى الجدارية التى أعجبتنى جدا ..الماوزاييك الملون الجميل قبل قايتباى والذى أخذت عنده صور جميلة لازلت أنظر فيها وأسعد..

ومن قايتباى إلى ستانلى الرائع ومكتبة الأسكندرية والمعمورة والفريسكا والمرسى أبو العباس وأسواق اسكندرية وحتى جويا..ههههههههه..كم أنت محظوظ بسكندريتك واسكندريتك يا سيدى !!

تحدثت فى مداخلتك عن الهوية السكندرية التى تآكلت فى خضم معالم الثقافة العصرية الإستهلاكية الحالية..وإننى أوافقك على أن المعالم التى كانت تميز كل بلد فى مصر وتعطى لها مذاق خاص فريد أصبحت تقريبا فى خبر كان..فحتى الريف المصرى أوشك على الإنقراض بكل جمالياته القديمة..وهذا نتيجة حتمية للهجرات الداخلية الغير منظمة..أو حتى المنظمة..وسيادة مظاهر تكاد توحد كل معالم مصر..أضف إلى انتشار القيم والثقافات المستوردة القادمة إلينا من الخارج ملفوفة فى ورق السيلوفان..ومؤطرة بمصطلح يسمى  " العولمة "..ومع ذلك كنت آتساءل عما إذا كان من الأجدر أن نطلق على الملامح المميزة لأى محافظة فى مصر " هوية " !!..فهل تلك الملامح هويات يا سيدى منفصلة يجب أن نعزز من وجودها هكذا..أم أن  ملامح تلك البلدان من المفترض أن تصب فى هوية واحدة وهى الهوية المصرية..أو يجب أن تكون كذلك ؟

هل يجب على السكندرى أن يحتفظ بملامحه الإجتماعية والثقافية وهل يجب على السيناوى مثلاً أن يفعل كذلك والقاهرى..؟ ربما ساعد ذلك الإستمساك بتلك الملامح على ثبات الهوية ورسوخها أكثر وأكثر وربما مزق من منها..لست أدرى على وجه الدقة..ولكن فى كل الأحوال أعتقد أن كل هذه الهويات الفرعية يجب أن تصب فى مصب واحد لاغيره..وهى الهوية المصرية بيد أن الأمر أحيانا نبدو مفطورين عليه...فما دخل كل منا بهويته التى هى هوية بلده وقد ترعرع فيها..كيف يجب إذن أن نذوب كل هذه الهويات فى هوية واحدة..هو إختلاف العيش إذن..إختلاف التماسك والتنوع للثراء..لا إختلاف التمزيق والفصل..هو اختلاف التقاليد التى تدعم الهوية أعمق وترسخها..وهذا ما يجب أن ندركه تماماً وأن نقف فى مواجهة من يقول مثلا " نحن البدو ..وأنتم المصريين..نحن السكندريين وأنتم القاهريين.." أنا سمعت بأذنى مثل هذه العبارات التى كانت خارجة بعدوانية..وفى رأيى لا ضير فى ذلك ان كان كله متجه نحو الهوية الواحدة..إنما أحيانا الموضوع يتخذ صفة عدائية أو استعلائية..وكأننا دول أو جزر منفصلة داخل الدولة الواحدة..داخل الوطن الواحد..وكل جزيرة تحاول أن تعتلى الأخرى لا أن تتكامل معها وتتمازج مع الإحتفاظ بملامحها وتقاليدها..معادلة صعبة ربما ولكنها متحققة الحمد لله فى أغلب الشعب المصرى كما أعتقد تلقائياً إلا قلة..

وربما هذا التنوع وهذا الثراء هو ما يجعل من استكشاف الهوية ومحاولة إمساكها أمراً صعباً..أمراً لا تحده كلمات ولا ألفاظ ولا تفسيرات..فهى متمازجة..متعددة التعدد الإيجابى..ممتدة من عمق التاريخ البعيد ومتواصلة فينا جميعا..تعيش بكل ملامحها المختلفة والمعبرة عن اختلاف التنوع المطلوب والمحبب..

وقد يكون من الإيجابية أو المنطقية النظر للهوية إذا حاولنا كشفها ..أقول النظر لا من حيث البلدان نفسها كأرض وجغرافيا وسكان ونظام داخل الدولة الواحدة..ومن ثم جعل لكل بلد من هذه البلدان هوية منشقة سلبياً وإنما من خلال تصنيف الهوية نفسها ..ربما ساعدنا ذلك فى فهمها بشكل أوضح وأكثر تحققاً..بمعنى أن نقول مثلاً هويتنا الإجتماعية..هويتنا الدينية..هويتنا السياسية.. هويتنا الإنسانية ..فهذه  التصنيفات الأيديولوجية هنا فى الهوية تجعلها أكثر خصوصية وتفردا..

والواقع أن كل العالم تقريباً ونحن بالطبع نقع دائماً ضحية التركيز على الهوية السياسية والإقتصادية أو كما تريد السلطة والدولة..ففى حين أننى لا أنكر ذلك ولا أقلل من شأنهما أرى أن الأكثر أهمية هو الإهتمام والتركيز أكثر على الهوية الإجتماعية والتاريخية..فالهوية الإجتماعية على وجه الخصوص تحمل كل مفردات الإنسان المصرى..بكل ثقافته وكل قيمه وكل تراثه..ولذك فأنا أؤمن أن التغيير فى مصر لابد وأن يبدأ اجتماعيا وليس سياسيا فى المقام الأول..فالناس هم الأهم..الناس وتعليمهم وإصلاحهم..إصلاحهم من الداخل..من عمق ثقافتهم وقيمهم نفسها..

وإذا تباحثنا فى مسألة الهوية على هذه الشاكلة ربما وجدنا أنه من السهولة لأن نمسك بها..أى نستكشف الهوية الإجتماعية..الهوية التاريخية..الهوية الدينية..وهكذا ..قد نقدر فعلاً إذا ما قارنا ذلك بالتصنيف الآخر للهويات على أساس المحافظات داخل مصر..أعتقد أن التصنيف الأيدولوجى أكثر عمقاً وترابطاً وشمولاً..يعنى لا للهوية السكندرية..لا للهوية القاهرية..نعم لللهوية الإجتماعية ..للهوية الثقافية..وبهذا التصنيف الأخير أعتقد أننا لن نفصل بين القاهرة والأسكندرية وإنما سنجمعهما فى نقاط إلتقاط كثيرة ومترابطة برغم تباين ملامح الهوية الإجتماعية فيما بينهما..

وأعتقد أننا لا نرغب فى أن تذوب الهويات الأخرى لو صح التعبير فى هوية واحدة..فكما ذكرت التنوع هنا للثراء والرسوخ..متى تذوب الهوية وتندثر..أعتقد عندما تسود هوية إجتماعية أقوى وأكثر عدداً على هوية إجتماعية أضعف و أقل عدداً..هذا ما يجعل للهوية الأكبر قوتها القادرة على ذوبان الهويات الأخرى فيها..وهذا قد ما نعانى من خطورته المتزايدة بمرور الوقت عندما نتقبل الثقافات الغريبة وتنتشر فيما بيننا سريعً ويتقبلها الناس بالتقليد والمحاكاة وتكبر وتكبر ويصبح لها كيان و بذلك تذوب فى الهوية الأصلية ويتوارى الشعور بالإنتماء رويدا رويدا وهذا ما نعانى من بعض آثاره الحالية برغم يقينى فى قوة هوية الإنسان المصرى وانتماءه الكامل فوق كل تلك الحيل والشكليات التى لن تفلح ان شاء الله مهما تعاظم أثرها فى أن تمحى هويتنا الحقيقية..فهويتنا تسرى فى دمائنا..تولد فى الجينات..هويتنا قائمة على المواطنة والإنتماء منذ القدم..على أرض وطن راسخ منذ خلق الإنسان ..لا على تبعية مشروطة بقوانيين وقطعة أرض منهوبة..وعدد سكان ونظام..الهوية فينا أعمق ويجب أن نعمل كحوائط الصد ضد كل من يحاول طمسها ولو كانت حتى الدولة..فحتى الدولة السياسية أى بالمعنى السياسى لها يد كبرى فى هذا الأمر..وهذا ما نعرفه جميعا..
عندما تفصل الدولة بين الهويات المختلفة..بين الهوية السياسية مثلاً والإجتماعية..عندما تعمل على توسيع الإختلاف المقبول بين الهويات الإجتماعية المختلفة وتحيله لهويات لتناقض كبير وأزمة بدلا من الدمج والتماهى..هنا تصبح الهوية أزمة بالفعل..تصبح ملامحها فى حد ذاتها أزمة تضرب بجذورها الممتدة فى استقرار الوطن وناخرة فى عمق الجسد الإجتماعى برمته وولاء مواطنيه لبعضهم البعض..

والسؤال المهم..هل يتم هذا الفصل عن جهل أم تجاهل بالفعل ..عن عدم قصد أم بعمد ؟!!
هذا ما يجب أن ننتبه له جميعاً من حولنا..وأن نرى جيداً من يقوم بهذا الدور سواء من خارج الوطن أم من داخله.. بجهل أو تجاهل..بعمد أو بلا قصد !!!

وفى كل الأحوال أنا لا يساورنى القلق العظيم على الهوية المصرية..فهى ليست هوية مستحدثة عمرها ألف عام..أو أكثر أو أقل..بل إنها هوية عاشت عبر التراكمات التاريخية الممتدة منذ الأزل..والتى لا يمكن أن تنمحى أبداً من ذاكرة الكون وخارطة الأرض..وإلا فالعالم ينتهى ويأفل..التعلم من الماضى وأخذ الدروس والعبر أمر مطلوب ومهم..ويؤكد على أن الهوية متماهية فى نسيج المجتمع المصرى وستظل..فى كل إجتماعياته..فى كل طوائفه..للمثقفين والسياسين والإجتماعيين والفنانيين الذين يدركون قيمة هذا الوطن ويسعوا دائماً نحو رفعته ونحو تغييره للأفضل بالفعل لا بالقول..بعيداً عن اللهث وراء الشعارات الجوفاء و العبارات الرنانة و الخطب العصماء و الحماس الزائد و الغرور..

أستاذى العزيز الإسكندرانى الأصيل نادر..



أعرف أننى أطلت عليك كثيراً أيها السكندرى " الجدع "..ولكنها مداخلتك المختلفة التى أوحت لى بكل هذه الأفكار إذ أنك فتحت لى أفق آخر أحسبه من الأهمية لمباحثته ومناقشته فى معرض حديثنا عن الهوية..وهى الهويات المختلفة التى تزخر بها مصر..أو دعنى أقل الملامح المختلفة للهوية..ومدى قربها او بعدها من الهوية الأصلية أو علاقتها بها..

أتمنى ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك كما أن مداخلتك الجميلة هذه لا تكفينى ولن تكفى احتواء ملامح الهوية السكندرية الجميلة..ولذا سأنتظرك كثيراً هنا لترسم لنا ونلون معك ملامحك الخاصة عن هويتك المصرية السكندرية..مازال عندك مواقف مع شخصيات ووجوه سكندرية بسيطة أو ثرية..معالم وأماكن..وذكريات تنقل الموقف الإسكندرانى المصرى الشهم دائماً وأبداً إن شاء الله
..
سأنتظرك يا سيدى وأحب أن أخبرك أننى كنت أعشق مسلسل " زيزينا " حيث كان ينقلنى لأجواء الأسكندرية الجميلة..وددت لو أن أعرف عن هذا الإسم زيزينا ..وأى منطقة تلك فى الأسكندرية ولما هذا الإسم بالتحديد..ممكن !!

أشكرك يا أبو الأحمدات مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى  الدائمين

وهانفضلوا نحبوا الإسكندرانية الجدعان وسلام مربع لكل اسكندرية..

ندى




*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هنا وعند هذه المرأة نجد ملمحا من ملامح هويتنا المفقودة 
 هنا نجد الامل فى كل شئ ...حتى فى موت الضمائر وقهر الإنسان للإنسان
 فى مثل هذا النموذج المشرق ...

نجد مصر 
 




> قصة اغني سيدة في العالم قصة جميلة جدا لا تفوتكم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> قصة الحاجه كُرمه هذه القصة لقلبك
> اتصلت سيدة عجوز "ببنك الطعام "تطلب حضور مندوب لاستلام خمسة بطاطين
> تبرعا منها لصالح 
> ضحايا السيول وتركت عنوانها بالتفصيل 
> ميدان ثم شارع ثم حارة ثم حارة أخرى ثم دكان بقال ثم بيت!
> 
> وصل مندوب البنك بصعوبة بالغة إلى مكان إقامة السيدة العجوز، فوجدها عجوزا أكثر مما تصور،
> ...

----------


## طريق

الصافية ندى الياسمين 
لا حيلة إلا العودة إلى هذا الموضوع بدفء مشاركاته وأصالته الموضوعية وقدرته على الوصول إلى مناطق عميقة من نفوسنا وأفئدتنا وإثارته لأسئلة تتجذر في وجودنا وهويتنا وحياتنا..
كما قلت وأتفق معك تماما بأن التعريف الصحيح للهوية هو التنوع والاختلاف لا التجانس والمماثلة. التنوع والاختلاف هو أساس الهوية ومكمن قوتها كما تكمن قدرتها في أن تفرز حوارا وجدلا صحيحا ومقتدرا بين عناصر الاختلاف والتنوع بداخلها، وأن تفرز أيضا المؤسسات الاجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية القادرة على تجسيد هذا الحوار في أوج ازدهاره وقوته وحضاريته.
كانت الهوية المتنوعة هي سر ازدهار المدن اليونانية والامبراطورية الرومانية التي عاشت قرونا، وكانت الهوية المتنوعة هي سر ازدهار حضارة الهند والصين والإمبراطورية الإسلامية واستمرارها لقرون، والهوية المتنوعة هي سر التقدم الحضاري الحالي لأوربا وأمريكا وسبب وأيضا دافع السيادة السياسية والثقافية والاقتصادية للغرب على العالم.
بنظرة واحدة إلى الكيان الاجتماعي الأمريكي يمكننا أن نكتشف بسرعة هذا التنوع العرقي والثقافي والاجتماعي الخلاق الذي يمكن أن نسميه على الطريقة المصرية سبيكة الهوية الأمريكية متعددة الأصول. من هذه الناحية يشبه المجتمع المصري متعدد الأصول والأعراق والثقافات المجتمع الأمريكي إذا اضفنا إليه عنصري الأصالة والاستمرارية التاريخيين. فالمجتمع المصري من المجتمعات البشرية القليلة الزاخرة بمثل هذا التنوع البشري النادر، مجتمع يشبه البوتقة الصاهرة للأخلاط والعناصر البشرية المختلفة.
لكن متى يكون التنوع عنصرا للقوة في الهوية ومتى يكون عنصرا للضعف؟
في رأيي أن التنوع لو لم يجد له متنفسا اجتماعيا يمكنه من التعبير عن نفسه بصورة خلاقه، ولو لم يكن هذا التنوع حافزا على الحوار والجدل الحضاريين، ولو لم ينتج هذا الجدل والحوار مؤسساته الشعبية الديموقراطية، يصبح التنوع عبئا ومشكلة بدلا من أن يكون عنصر قوة وإبداع. ولنا مثال حي على إخفاق التنوع في أن يكون عنصرا للقوة في الأحداث الحالية في السودان الذي يوشك على الانقسام إلى دولتين بعد أن فشلت كل محاولات الحوار والتقارب بين شماله وجنوبه، وغالبا ما سيتكرر نفس السيناريو حسب تقدير بعض المراقبين بين شماله وشرقه.
لقد خلق الله البشر متنوعين، هذه هي الطبيعة البشرية الحقة التي تعزى إليها كل حيوية حضارية ونهضة قومية، والهوية الاجتماعية يجب أن تكون بدورها إنسانية الطابع حتى يكتب لها النمو والاستمرار. ويجب أن تكون - إضافة لذلك - هوية مرنة وذات قدرة استيعابية ملائمة، فالهوية ليست أمرا من الأمور الثابتة عبر التاريخ، والملمح الأساسي للهوية هو التطور أي أنها تمتلك خاصية التراكمية عبر التاريخ، والتراكم الكمي على مر الزمن يجب أن يفرز تغيرا كيفيا. من هنا أختلف مع من يتحدثون عن "تغريب الهوية المصرية"، لأنه حديث ينصرف بالأساس لأشكال وأنماط من الملبس والمأكل والمسكن أكثر مما ينصرف إلى الطابع الإنساني الجوهري للشخصية المصرية والذي أصبح مفتقدا هذه الأيام بالنسبة للكثيرين ليس لتغير في الملبس أو المأكل ولكن لتدهور وانحطاط قيمي هما - أي التدهور والانحطاط - صنيعة تدهور مؤسساتي في مستويات التعليم والثقافة والتربية والصحة والاقتصاد وسوق العمل..إلخ. تدهور قيمي وأخلاقي يتمثل فيما لم يعد من "العادات والتقاليد" مثل قيم الرضا والجود وشرف الكلمة ومحبة الحياة والقناعة والاتقان وتقدير المعرفة واحترام العلم والاتزان وكراهية التطرف ونشدان العدل واحترام حقوق الإنسان..إلي آخر هذه القيم التي تصنع الحياة.
"العادات والتقاليد" هاتان الكلمتان السحريتان اللتان تكتنزان الكثير من مفاهيم وملامح الهوية، هما تؤكدان بقوة وجوب أن تكون الهوية مرنة قابلة للتطور والتغير، فالمعروف أن هذه العادات والتقاليد احتوت عبر التاريخ المصري على الكثير مما ينبغي نقده أو تقويمه والتخلص منه، قيم وعادات وممارسات سيئة كالثأر والختان والذكورية الاجتماعية وعادات وطبائع الاستبداد والنظرة العصابية للشرف.
لست أهون من خطورة ضياع الهوية وأرجو ألا يتطرق ذلك لتفكيرك لكني أرفض أيضا أن نصل باسم الحفاظ على الهوية إلى الجمود ورفض كل تأثر ولو كان باتجاه الأفضل والأرقى، فالتاريخ يعطينا العبر والدروس في شأن الهوية عندما تصل إلى مراحل الجمود فتصبح جديرة بالمتاحف أكثر من جدارتها بالحياة
ولا أزال أظن يا ندى أنها لن تكون عودتي الأخيرة..
مودة وتقديرا

----------


## اليمامة

> بجد من اجمل ما قرأت عن ملامح الهوية ..
> انتى هايلة ورائعة يا ندى ,,, تسلمى بجد ......
> وان شاء الله أشارك قريب معاكم بس متابعاكم أكيد ..
> ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك من كل سؤء حبيبتى ..


أهلاً وسام.. :f: 
وكما تعرفين..أسعد بوجودك فى كل وقت وفى أى مكان..
الحمد لله لأن الموضوع أعجبك..ويارب يعجبك كلما تقدمنا فيه..وتشعرين معى بملامح الهوية..
سأنتظر وعدك بالعودة حيث أود لو أن أعرف ما بداخل وسام عن ملامح هويتها المصرية..وأتوقع أن تكون ملامح وديعة هادئة مثلك..وفى مثل طيبتك..
تقبلى تحياتى دائما يا وسام
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*كان يعاند الموت من أجل لقطة..لمحة يسجل بها التاريخ..وصورة تحفظ أصل الهوية فى لحظة زمنية..



هاهو معلقاً فى طائرة هليوكوبتر يواجه الموت والمأزق من أجل لقطة خاطفة ولكنها خالدة..هكذا أرادها..
نعم..هو الإنسان المتقد حركة ووعياً وبريقاً ذكياً يملأ حواسه وروحه..
سجل بعض ملامح الهوية وحفظها لنا..والحق يقال أنها من أهم ملامح الهوية وأعظمها ..لأنها خلدت فترة ذهبية شهدت ثراء..وبذخ فنى حقيقى على كل المستويات..بالإضافة إلى أن صوره تعيد لنا تفاصيل الهوية الخفية التى قد نعتقد أنها ماتت أو اندثرت أو أصابها البلى.. هو نفسه أعتبره ملمح مجيد من ملامح الهوية على الإطلاق..والرائع هنا أنه مصرى..مصرى من عند أطراف مصر..من عند حدودها الطيبة وأهلها الطيبين..مصرى يشدك إليه سمار بشرته اللامع وبريق عينيه الذى يشع ذكاء..وموهبة..والإبتسامة ..آه من تلك الإبتسامة مِلأ الوجه تلقى علينا واحدة أوسع وأوسع تكاد تبلعنا فى اتساعها الطيب..

هو أكد فى كل لقطة على أن النوبة جزء لم يتجزأ أبداً من أعماق مصر..فالنوبة وأهلها كانوا ولايزالون يستشعرون قلب مصر..كانوا ولا يزالون من أكثر المجتمعات إنتماء وطيبة وإخلاص..وتجلت المواقف عندما رفضوا تماماً الإنفصال عن وحدة مصر وأسكتوا كل الأصوات التى كانت تطالب بهذا الفصل وأكدوا على أنهم جزء عريق ذو ثقافة ماجدة ومميزة تمتزج بكل آثارها ونقوشها فى ملامح الهوية المصرية وروحها..

وصوره ..صور النوبى فتحى حسين هى خير دليل على مدى وفاء هذا الفنان لهويته وإخلاصه لهذا الشعور المندمج فى هوية مصر الكلية..صوره الرائعة الفريدة تقول الكثير وتعود بنا إلى ملامح هوية عشناها وأحببناها ونفتقدها..ليس افتقاد الجمود..أو التوقف..فعجلة الزمن الدوارة لن تقف أمام أى جمود أو ثبات ..وإنما هو روعة الزمن الجميل والحدث والصدق الذى كان يغلف الفن بعباقرته ومبدعينه وفنانيه..
صوره زمن ومكان متجذرة فى وعينا ومتماهية فى شعورنا الخاص..صوره أحلام تحققت..وذكريات تداعبنا عندما نريد أن نعود لبعض الحنو القديم ..هو الفنان المصور..

 فتحى حسين..

رائد مصرى صميم من نوع خاص..مصور الملوك والرؤساء والفنانين والمشاهير والعظماء..



ياااااااااااه..
ياااه على روعة الوجه ..وابتسامه تحتوى الدنيا كلها بين جنباتها..
ابتسامة تتعدى حدود النجوم..ابتسامة لا تحدها تخوم..أرى فى تلك الإبتسامة ..مصر..أرى فيها ضحكة مصر ..ضحكة مصر الفرحة..ضحكة مصر الحنونة..ضحكة مصر الصادقة والطيبة..
وجه ذو تقاسيم مبدعة..متفرد تماماً بسماره..وبتلك الأردية الشرقية..وهذا " الشال"  الذى يعمم  رأسه على الطريقة النوبية الصعيدية..حقاً..إن جنوب مصر عالم مستقل بذاته ..فهناك منبع حضارة أقيمت وعاشت وخلدت وبقيت لليوم منهل للعالم كله ..منهل للفن والروعة والتذكرة..

فتحى حسين..الأستاذ الفنان والمصور فتحى حسين ..من مواليد 1919 - قرية الامباركاب - النوبة وعمل بعدة أعمال بعيدة عن الصحافة منها التدريس ولكن عشقه للتصوير الفوتوغرافي هو ما دفع به الي طريق مهنة البحث عن المتاعب وعمل بعدة صحف محلية حتي كون أول وكالة مصورة بالقاهرة مع صديقه رشاد القوصي وراسل عدد من الصحف العربية والمصرية حتي عمل بالأهرام في اوائل الستينات واشتهر بحبه للموضوعات ذات الطبيعة الخطرة وكان أبرزها تسجيله لثورة اليمن حيث كان أول صحفي يدخل اليمن وكاد يفقد حياته ثمناً لحب المغامرة وكاد يدفعها مرة أخري حين كلف بتصوير خط بارليف كأول مصور صحفي يقوم بتصويره أثناء حرب الإستنزاف كما أن له عدداً كبيراً من "الخبطات " منها تسجيله لاغتيال وصفي التل - رئيس وزراء الأردن - علي يد عدد من الفلسطينيين بالقاهرة وكان من أبرز إنجازاته تسجيله لقري النوبة القديمة قبل بناء السد ورصده لتهجير أبناء النوبة وانتقل للعمل في الاسكندرية التي عشقها وأخرج لنا علي صفحات الأهرام كنوزها وأصبح رئيساً لإتحاد مصوري الصحف في افريقيا عام 1986 وانتخب عدة مرات كوكيل وسكرتير ومراقب لنقابة الصحفيين كما رأس تحرير مجلة الكاتب و ظل يعمل حتي قبل وفاته في يونيو 2000


هذا هو أقل ما قيل عن فتحى حسين..

تعالوا معى أعزائى نشاهد ملامح هوية جميلة كانت موجودة وعاشت فى هذا الرجل ولازلنا نستمد من حلاوتها ما يعيننا على الحاضر..



يااااه..أكاد أبكى..وتنتابنى قشعريرة باردة تهز روحى هزاً..برغم جمال الصور أحياناً إلا أنه من فرط جمالها تكاد تتحول إلى منتهى القسوة..نعم تقسو عندما تنقل لنا ذكرى تذبحنا..تطعننا..تحسرنا على من ضاع..وفنى ..على من ذهب ولكنه حاضر وموجود وباقى..على فن جميل..على إناس كانوا فى منتهى العبقرية الفنية..هل تعرفون من فى هذه الصورة !!!

إنه كاتبى المفضل فى فترة من أجمل فترات حياتى..من ملأنى شغفاً..وحررنى فكراً..وعلمنى من بديع أسلوبه ما أستعين به اليوم فى كتابتى لا إرادياً..من أطلقنى حساً..ونمى فى روحى الحس المرهف الناقل فى روحانيته لمنمنات الأسلوب الحية..تلك التى تعلمت منها سرد أدق التفصيلات التى فى صغرها نابضة..ولقطة نادرة للصحفي الراحل فتحي حسين جمعت بين احسان عبد القدوس والمخرج الكبير صلاح ابو سيف..احسان عبد القدوس وصلاح أبوسيف مرة واحدة !!!
عمالقة فى مجال الإبداع الفنى والجمالى كانوا..ومازلنا نكتوى باشتعال هذا الإبداع فينا لليوم..
وتعرفون بالتأكيد من هو صلاح أبو سيف وكيف كان حجم إبداعه السينمائى وحسه الإخراجى ..تذكروا معى واحدة واحدة..شباب امرأة..لا أنام...الطريق المسدود..الوسادة الخالية..الفتوة..أنا حرة..البداية والنهاية..لا تطفىء الشمس..القاهرة 30..وآه من رائعته الإخراجية رسالة من امرأة مجهولة..والأروع الزوجة الثانية..شىء من العذاب والمواطن مصرى..هذا هو بدون تعقيدات ولا تعقيبات مملة..صلاح أبوسيف.. ويتابعهم بشغف الطفل حينئذ..الصحفي اللامع فيما بعد ..محمد عبد القدوس والذي تبدو اهتماماته الصحافية منذ الصغر حيث ينصت لحديث الكبار باهتمام..



لقطة أخرى موجعة..
يوسف السباعى..العسكرى والمحاضر والأديب ووزير الثقافة الأسبق..الرجل المتعدد المناصب والجاه..الرجل الذى استحق ما كان فيه..رئيس مؤسسة الأهرام ونقييب الصحفيين الأسبق..الظاهرة الثقافية فى وقته..رجل من طراز خاص قلما يتكرر..عبقرياً محنكاً فذاً وماهراً..كتاباته ورواياته عشتها فى سطورها المشوق..ونهلت منها ما روى عطشى ونهمى للقراءة الممتعة وفاض..رائد الواقعية الرومانسية..والرمزية..الأديب الذى «لا يقبع في برج عاجي بل ينزل إلى السوق ويضرب في الأزقة والدروب»..هو صاحب الروائع..نائب عزرائيل..أم رتيبة..إنى راحلة..السقا مات..ورائعته التى قرأتها ولا عشر مرات ..بين أبو الريش وجنينة ناميش والتى حيث تصور هوية وحياة مصرية خالصة فى عمق القاهرة القديمة الشعبية..رد قلبى..جفت الدموع..العمر لحظة..نحن لا نزرع الشوك..ونادية..

هنا كان..يوسف السباعي وانيس منصور وموسي صبري وعلي حمدي الجمال وفتحي حسين في لقطة



اقرأوا معى هذا الخبر المؤثر عن حقيقة هذه الصورة..

النوبة في صور الفنان فتحي حسين تعرض بواشنطن
واشنطن (رويترز)
أقامت السفارة المصرية في العاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن يوم الجمعة (27 اكتوبر) معرضاً للصور الفوتوغرافية عن الحياة في النوبة في مسعى لإبراز الثقافة النوبية غير المعروفة نسبياً رغم أنها جزء من الثقافة المصرية..ويقدم المعرض أعمال المصور الصحفي حسين فتحي حسين رئيس قسم التصوير بجريدة الأهرام اليومية..وكثير من الصور المعروضة التقطها والد حسين المصور الصحفي الراحل فتحي حسين الذي كان يعتزم قبل رحيله تأليف كتاب عن تاريخ النوبة..

وقال حسين فتحي لرويترز إن المعرض نوع من أنواع الوفاء لوالده حيث كانت من أمنياته أن يخرج هذا المعرض خارج مصر..وذكر السفير المصري لدى واشنطن " نبيل فهمي " أن المعرض يهدف لإلقاء الضوء على وجه للثقافة المصرية لا يحظى بقدر كاف من الاهتمام.

وقال السفير "الحضارة المصرية حضارة منتشرة في العالم معروفة لدى الجميع.. وإنما التصور العام أنها حضارة فرعونية فقط وأخيراً الحضارة العربية وأحياناً الحضارة الاسلامية.. فالسفارة رأت إظهار مختلف جوانب الحضارة المصرية للمجتمع الامريكي.. هناك معارض مختلفة عملنا ورأينا أن الحضارة النوبية والعنصر النوبي في الشخصية المصرية عنصر لم يأخذ حظه ونصيبه في الشخصية الثقافية والعملية."

وكانت السعادة بادية على زوار المعرض الذين كان معظمهم أمريكيون من أصل نوبي..وقالت طالبة تدعى هبة (23 عاما) "لا تتاح لنا الفرصة لعرض ثقافتنا لذا أعتقد أنه بالقطع أمر يشعرنا بالفخر."وساعدت جمعيات نوبية في واشنطن السفارة المصرية في تنظيم المعرض.

وقال حسام أحمد رئيس الجمعية الخيرية النوبية في واشنطن "ما نحاول تحقيقه في الواقع هو مجرد نوع من الإعتراف ونوع من إعلام الجمهور هنا في أمريكا على الاقل بأن هناك ثقافات متعددة في مصر.. وفي مصر أيضا كذلك لأن تقديم الثقافة النوبية أمر حديث نسبيا. لذا فهذا هو الأمر الرئيسي.. مجرد تقديم والإعتراف بأن هناك مجموعات متنوعة للغاية من الناس داخل مصر تصنع هذا الكل الذي يمكن أن تسموه النسيج المصري اذا شئتم."

وعرفت منطقة النوبة التي تمتد من جنوب مصر اليوم الى مناطق شمال السودان واحدة من أقدم الحضارات في العالم..وكانت مملكة النوبة الإفريقية القديمة التي ترجع إلى ما قبل التاريخ تتحكم في طرق التجارة الرئيسية من وسط أفريقيا الى البحرين الاحمر والمتوسط
المصدر : رويتــرز
والصورة للراحل فتحى حسين الذي طالما اعتز بنوبيته وقد بدت في الزي التقليدي لأبناء النوبة الذي يرتديه في الصورة

شىء يثير كل الحواس لاشك..شىء مذهل هذا التأثير والإيحاء القوى للصورة..أعتقد أن الخبر يكفى ويفيض على ما أود قوله..




وهنا مع الفنان الجميل الراحل محرم فؤاد المولود فى حى بولاق فى القاهرة وغناويه الشهيرة التى لابد تتذكرونها..رمش عينه..الحلوة داير شباكها ..انت عنى بعيد..و رائعته يا واحشنى..وصداقة عمر فى هذه اللقطة مع فتحى حسين ..في زمن جميل..



لقطة للتاريخ..للتسجيل..والبقاء..
عبد الناصر ونوابه السادات وحسين الشافعي وصورة لفتحي حسين ..صورة ذات هوية تاريخية محضة..



المصورون الصحفيون بينهم " الاسمر" فتحي حسين ومصورو الشبكات الإعلامية في انتظار توقيع اتفاقية الجلاء عن مصر..ياااه..اتفاقية الجلاء..ذلك الحدث الفاصل الذى كان ماقبله تاريخ ومابعده تاريخ آخر..في 19 أكتوبر سنة 1954..سجلت اتفاقية الجلاء خروج قوات الاحتلال البريطاني من مصر بعد استعمار استمر 73 عاما وتسعة أشهر وسبعة أيام.. صورة تعيد إلى الذاكرة ملامح نضال الشعب المصري وتضحياته التي تعيش في وجداننا..اتفاقية الجلاء التى اقترنت باليوبيل الذهبي لإعلان مصر الملكية..جمهورية مصر العربية.. بعد إلغاء النظام الملكي الذي أسسه محمد علي.. منشئ مصر الحديثة.. والذي انطلق بها إلى عالم عصرى بعد أن اختاره شعبها بإرادته الحرة والياً عام 1805.. فنهض بها في مجالات الزراعة والصناعة والثقافة وبناء الجيش المصري..عند هذا الحدث التاريخى الهام كانت بداية المصريين لأن يحكموا أنفسهم بأنفسهم بعد جلاء الإنجايز عن البلاد.. وأن يتولى أمر البلاد ابن من أبناء مصر.. كما كان الحال في مصر القديمة.. وهو اللواء محمد نجيب أول رئيس لجمهورية مصر..
صورة للتاريح حقاً يا فتحى حسين..



وهنا..يشتد الوجع..
فريد..هذا المغنى الفريد فعلاً وإسماً..هذا الفريد فى الصوت والإحساس والنبرة والآهه..كم أحبه..
هنا يداعب بروحه المرحة التى كان معروفا بها مع المقربين منه ومن بينهم فتحى حسين وخفة ظله مع مصورنا الرائد أثناء عمله محرراً فنياً بأحد المجلات المتخصصة آنذاك..
رحمك الله يا فريد..يا مطرب الشجن..وملك العود بلا منازع..



عبد المطلب و عبد الغني السيد وسعد عبد الوهاب و عبد العزيز محمود وعبد الوهاب وشادية وزوزو ماضي في أحد أندر اللقطات التي تجمع عمالقة عالم الغناء آنذاك بعدسة فتحي حسين..من ينكر أن هؤلاء العمالقة..عمالقة زمن الفن الجميل كانوا ومازالوا من الملامح الخالدة للهوية الفنية المصرية الجميلة !!



تعتبر المحادثات التي جرت بين السادات وكيسنجر وزيارات هذا الأخير المكوكية بين العرب وإسرائيل والتي إنتهت باتفاقية كامب ديفيد عام 1978..والتي شهدها الرئيس مبارك بصفته نائب الرئيس آنذاك هي التي غيرت شكل خريطة الشرق الأوسط وخاصة بعد حرب اكتوبر 1973 ومبادرة السلام 1977 وسجل فتحي حسين بعدسته جوانب هامة منها في الاسكندرية..الصورة للتاريخ أيضاً..



الفنان السكندري سيف وانلي عاشق الثغر بعدسة فتحي حسين..وسيف وانلى..تاريخ بذاته..لا يمكن أن أختصره فى صورة..أود بشدة لو أن أعود لسيف وانلى مجدداً هو وأدهم وانلى شقيقه..أريد أن أحدثكم عنهما وأن أستعرض معكم ملامح الهوية عند هذين الفنانين ..الهوية المصرية السكندرية التى اختلطت بذكاء فى فنهما الجميل..ليعلمونا كيف يمكن للهويات المتعددة داخل الوطن الواحد أن تنصهر بفطرة فى بوتقة الحس المخلص للأرض وتاريخها..حيث يكون التنوع والإختلاف للثراء والثبات الإيجابى لا للفصل والمحو والتعدد السلبى..وهذه أعمال قليلة لسيف وانلى..أعمال تنضح من ريشتها وألوانها هوية عميقة..مصرية خالصة..واعذرونى..لم أستطع أن أكبح جماح نفسى دون أن أترك لكم بعض الأعمال التى لا تقدر بثمن ولا تصفها كلمات للعملاق الفنان التشكيلى سيف وانلى..



تبدو سكندرية..تبدو الملاءة واضحة..العلامة المميزة لبنات بحرى..والجمال السكندرى الجرىء يطل من الصورة..الصورة ناطقة..فالألوان حاذقة..وضربات الفرشاة الرقيقة رقة هذا الوجه تبهرنا..حنو نظرة العين تركت لنا المرأة تتنفس..وتتكلم..وتشى بالكثير من وراء الحدقات الناعسة..



منزل ريفى..تصوروا اللوحة كما تريدوا..فالرؤية هنا غير مشروطة بأى تقيدات ولا تبعيات..فهذه هى عبقرية الإحتمالات..وروعة الفن..وجمال اللقطة الأولى الحرة..



هههههههههههه..
كما ترون..الطربوش الأحمر المصرى الشهير..وهوية أخرى..هوية الطربوش بفرشاة سيف وانلى..ذكرونى.. لابد وأن عود للهوية الطربوشية الحمراء..

.......

لا..لااااااااا
أنا لن ينفعنى هذا العرض الخاطف لسيف وانلى..هذا لا يليق أبداً بالفنان..تكفى بضع اللوحات هذه..نعم سأكتفى..فلابد لى من عودة مخصوصة وقلبية وحسية وروحية للحديث عن الفنان المصرى السكندرى ذو الهوية الأصيلة المتجلية فى كل أعماله الجميلة ..سيف وانلى..

لم أنتهى بعد من الفنان المصور الرائع فتحى حسين..وهل سأنتهى!!!!
..كلا والله..أنا لن أنتهى أبداً ..نحن لن ننتهىإطلاقا..فهؤلاء العظماء لم ولن ينتهوا فى الحقيقة ولن ننتهى معهم..ولا تعنى نهايتهم الإجرايئة الجسدية أنهم قد فارقونا..لم يفارقونا..حقيقة لم يفارقونا..وهانحن نعيد مجدهم وننشر من عبق أحاسيسهم بالهوية ما يجعلنا نستمسك بهم ونعيش أجوائهم الوفيه التى تركوها لنا من خلفهم فواحة..

نحن لن ننتهى أبداً لأن مصر أكبر من أن نختصرها فى كلام وصور وحتى حكاوى..وإن كنا ولابد فاعلين كمحاولتنا هذه فلأننا متأكدون أن الكلام سوف يمتد بنا ..وتتعدد الصور وتأخذنا فى بانوراما تلف بنا مجرى الزمن لنطالع كل التاريخ ونعيش فيه الحاضر..حاضرنا..وليأخذنا تشويق الحكاية لعمق المحبة فيكى مصر..عمق محبتنا فى وطننا..

وتاريخ وهوية مصر الممتدة..الشارخة بقوتها فى خطواتنا وعملنا وتوجهاتنا..تلك التى لن نكتفى أبداً من استكشافها ..ولمسها حتى نتحول مسحورين..منبهرين..ومفتونيين بهذا البلد الآمن ان شاء الله فى كل الأحوال..وفى كل الظروف..أنت لنا يا مصر..ونحن أبداً لك ..ومعك سنحيا ..وبك سنكون..

*

هديتى لكم..ومحرم فؤاد وصوته الحنون المولود فى  باب اللوق..وكم لهذا المكان ذكريات عزيزة على قلبى..باب اللوق يا قلب مصر..
ويا ياكشااوية وعلى رأسكم الزعيمة مصراوية جداً...زعيمة الحركة الياكشاوية..
.. ::

----------


## د. أمل

آسفة يا نــدى لتأخرى بالرد

فى الخريطة بالأعلى ستجدين كوبرى الجامعة يقابله شارع نهضة مصر المؤدى إلى جامعة القاهرة
و هذا الشارع به تمثال نهضة مصر للفنان محمود مختار , و هذا الشارع يفصل بين مسطحين أخضرين
المسطح الأكبر و الذى فى الأسفل يمثل حديقة الحيوان , و المسطح الآخر و الذى يوجد بالأعلى يمثل حديقة الأورمان







هذه الخريطة تجمع الحدائق الثلاثة
حديقة الحيوان و حديقة الأورمان فى الجزء الأسفل كما فى الخريطة السابقة 
و حديقة الأندلس هى المسطح الأخضر خلف رسم الأسد فى أعلى الخريطة 
و دار الأوبرا المصرية بجوارها من الجهة الأخرى عند الرقم (21)
و للأسف يا نــدى ليس لدى صور لحديقة الأندلس 
رغم يعنى إنى ياما قعدت على الأسود اللى فى الصورة و كمان على حجر أحمد شوقى بك
و للعلم الصور للحديقة المدرجة ما هى إلا نصف الحديقة تقريبًا 
فهناك جزء آخر فى الجهة الأخرى لا يقل جمالًا عن هذا الجزء , لكن للأسف لم أجد له صورًا
 و بالطبع الصور الملونة من المفترض أن تكون أجمل من الأبيض و الأسود 
لكن الفارق هو المصور البارع و اختياره للزاوية الأنسب للتصوير 



  أما حديقة الأزهر فهى بعيدة عنهم فى طريق صلاح سالم  بالقرب من دار الإفتاء المصرية 





الحديقة على الهضبة و شارع صلاح سالم على يمين الصورة و امتداده للأعلى يؤدى إلى دار الإفتاء على نفس صف الحديقة



لى عودة بإذن الله تعالى ..


 :36 13 13:

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى مش عارفة اقولك انتي عملتي فيا ايه
> طب كنتي استني شوية 
> أصلي غرقانة لشوشتي في حورس 
> عارفة يا ندى طالع من موضوعك ريحة قلوب المصريين .....
> أيوة القلوب ليها ريحة جميلة بتخلينا نقرب قوي من بعض
> على فكرة انا عايزة أغوص في الحياة اللي فتحتيها قدامي وعايزة انبش في كل ركن وحرف فيها
> بس استنيني لما حورس يخلص 
> بس مش حينفع اعدي من هنا من غير ما اسيبلك ذكرى جميلة لحد ما ارجعلك قريب قوي
> الصورة لخبازة مصرية فاتنة الجمال عشقت الروح المصرية الخارجة من قلبها
> ...


*
الرائعة الغالية..قلب مصر..

تحياتى لك..
ويشرفنى حضورك دائماً كما تعرفين يا سيدتى..هذا الحضور الطاغى بروحك الوثابة نحو هوية مستديمة ...مشتعلة..هوية لا تؤثر فيها أى مظاهر لمستحدثات استهلاكية رخيصة..هوية تعرف جيداً صليل معدنها القوى..ولا تنصهر تحت وطأة كل ما برق وزيّف..

أسعدنى أن هذا الطرح قد أعجبك وأنا من ناحية أخرى كنت أمنى نفسى بهذا الإعجاب وأتمنى بعد أن عرفت أنك تشاركينى ذكاء هذه الرائحة التى تطفح من القلوب المصرية وتعبق من أجوائنا أن أحظى بمشاركتك القيمة الجميلة الفواحة التى تنقل فى إحساسها دفقات الإعزاز الشديد لهذا الوطن..وهاهو حورس أوشك أن يسدل الستار عما قليل..وسأنتظرك حتما كلما استطعتى ذلك..

بالطبع صورتك التى أهديتينى إياها كانت هدية غالية حقاً..صورة سامرتنى وأسعدتنى..فضحكتها النابعة من القلب مباشرة وارتسمت بأقصى معانى الفرح على تقاسيم الوجه..أقول أن تلك الضحكة..هى ضحكة مصر الحلوة..مصر الصافية والحقيقية..انتقلت عدواها إلىّ كلما نظرت فى هذا الوجه الجميل..قمر بالفعل يا أم يوسف وأنا إذ وصفتها بالقمر فأنا أصف أولاً القمر الداخلى الذى يشع من عيونها والذى لا تستقيم به الملامح الخارجية للشكل إن لم يكن بهذه الوضاءة الداخلية..قمر الهوية الجميلة..

جميلة جميلة..حقاً
هكذا أهمس لنفسى كلما نظرت فى وجهها ..جميلة ..جميلة..
وددت لو أن أنقل لك صوراً لبعض الوجوه المصرية التى تعضد من ملاحة هذا الوجه وآصالته..ولكننى لا أمتلك وجوهاً حية كهذه..
ولكن..
لأن الفن وعاء حافظ للهوية وناقل لها..ومظهراً عميقاً لبواطنها ومكامن الجمال والآصالة فيها اسمحى لى أن أعرض لك نماذج فنية مصورة ..يعنى بورترية أو بروفيل أو مشهد كامل لنساء مصريات مرسومات من لقطة حقيقية..لقطة حفظت الحركة فيها..حركة قد تكون مغلقة..ربما ولكنها تعمل عناصر التخييل..كما ابرزت الإحساس برغم الثبات..هى لقطات كانت حية وحقيقة ومازالت فى عيون من يعشق الهوية ويستشعرها بكل ملامحها ومفرداتها..لقطات لم تخترع..ولكنها بالفعل عاشت..









" فتاة الشرفة " لحسن سليمان..

...

هذه اللوحات هى للفنان " حسن سليمان "..لنساء القاهرة فى معرض كان تحت هذا الإسم..هذا الفنان الوديع الذى اشتهر بحركة الظلال والضوء فى المنظر التصويرى..نساءه ينقلن أثراً من روح مصرية عاشت برغم رقة الظلال..
لست بصدد الحديث عن رؤية الفنان " حسن سليمان " وتصاويره بقدر ما أنا شغوفة بنقل روح هويته التى كان يستشعرها فى صور النساء القاهريات الحية..بكل ملامح هويتها..بكل تفاصيل الجسد الشرقى..ونسب أجسادهن .بصرف النظر عن جمال أو إثارة الجسد..أو قدم اللقطة أو حداثتها..وإنما بالتدقيق على مفرداته التى تتضح فيها السمة المصرية الشرقية المميزة..فحتى الجسد..أظنه جسد متكامل مع نفسه..متناسق ومنسجم من كل الزوايا..حتى للجسد هوية با سيدتى..حتى لكل التفاصيل هوية خاصة..

هل يا ترى لو عرضت تلك اللوحات التى أعرضها لكم اليوم بهوية مجهولة ..أتساءل هل من الصعوبة أن تعرفوا أن هذه الأجساد والوجوه هى لنساء مصريات برغم رمادية اللوحة..!!

اننى أحاول أن أعقد نموذجاً للمقارنة..وحتى هذه الكلمة " المقارنة " لا أريد إستخدامها لأن أبرز بالتناقض ملامح الهوية بأى طرز أخرى..ولكننى هنا أريد القاء الضوء للتفرد وليس للتناظر ..ليس إلا..

طيب..تعالوا...

هذه اللوحة..هل تعرفونها..؟



نعم..بالتأكيد..
" سلفادور دالى " ولوحته الشهيرة .." فتاة النافذة "..
أرجو أن يكون الفارق واضحا ولو حتى من خلال اللون والخط والإيحاء والظل والضوء..الفارق بين نساء "حسن سليمان " "وسلفادور دالى"..فالفن هو العبقرية الخالدة الناقلة والباقية عن ملامح الحياة الخاصة للهوية فى أدق تفاصيلها وتراكيبها ولذا فأنا أبرهن به هنا عن بعض الملامح المسكونة  وأقرنه بالمصداقية المطلوبة..

فى هذه اللوحة.. لـ " دالى ".. شخصيا أشعر أن اللوحة غربية..والجو العام لها..هناك عبق ورائحة تخرج من اللوحة لا تنتمى للشرق..هكذا أشعر..حتى فى وقفة المرأة وأرديتها ونسب جسدها وطلتها..اهتم "دالى" هنا ربما باللون والبعد والمشهد..جميلة اللوحة لاشك فى ذلك..

ولكن لوحات نساء " حسن سليمان " برغم قتامتها..وبرغم عشقه للرمادى الذى يضرب فوقه ضربات بالأبيض ليعطينا منه أبعاد وظلال وأضواء..فيها عبق شرقى..فيها رائحة بخور عنبر على ما يبدو..اهتم هو أكثر بشكل الجسد لا بمرونته..اهتم بوقفة المرأة ايا كانت انحنائتها..فلا يهم تناسق الجسد تماما لأن الأهم هى وقفته الفطرية التلقائية..الوقفة التى كانت تجد عليها المرأة راحة لجسدها التى هى أدرى به من زواية وعين التقاط المصور لها وترتيبه لهذه الوقفة..

الفرق واضح جداً فنياً وحسياً بين فتاة الشرفة " لحسن سليمان "  وفتاة النافذة " لسلفادور دالى.."..

هنا حاولت أن أبرز مدى تفاوت الهوية الفنية..ومدى نقلها الحقيقى لملامح هوية..واحتوائها له..حاولت أن أبرز حتى تفاصيل الجسد ..بعض الشكليات ربما ولكنها تتكامل روحيا لتشكل هوية متفردة..حاولت أن أستبين بعض الوجوه ولو من خلال ضربات الفرشاة ..

"حسن سليمان" نفسه من ملامح الهوية..وبكل نساءه ورمادياته..

أختى الغالية أم يوسف..
الصور الحية أروع لاشك ولكن اعذرينى.. أستعيض بالفن عن افتقارى لها..ولكنى سأبحث وأحاول ..وأعرف أن لديك الكثير من الملامح التى لابد وأنك ستقدمينها لنا هنا بسعادة..ملامح حية قاهرية نابضة..
أشكر لك وجودك الجميل وأنا فى انتظارك منذ اللحظة..
ندى
*

----------


## اليمامة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جيهان محمد على
					

هنا وعند هذه المرأة نجد ملمحا من ملامح هويتنا المفقودة 
 هنا نجد الامل فى كل شئ ...حتى فى موت الضمائر وقهر الإنسان للإنسان
 فى مثل هذا النموذج المشرق ...

نجد مصر 



أهلاً أختى العزيزة جيهان..
أشكرك من كل قلبى على هذا النقل الرائع..أقصة خيالية تلك يا عزيزتى !!
لا تندهشى..سؤالى للتوكيد والتقرير وليس للإستفهام ..لا أحتاج لإجابة يا جيهان..سؤالى مجرد سؤال ..ولكنه موجوع حقيقة .. وجع اليقين فى هذا الشعب..

تأثرت حتى كاد قلبى أن ينفطر بكلام الحاجة " كرمة "..وحتى إسمها رائع..يحمل كل تباشير الأمل والكرم والإيمان..فى كلامها البسيط هوية جميلة تحمل البصمة المصرية العميقة..هكذا نحن فى أصلنا والله..طيبين..رحماء..جدعان..مضحيين..منتمين لبعضنا البعض..لا يزعزع إيمانى بمعدن وأصالة الإنسان المصرى أى شىء فى هذه الحياة..أى موقف..أى حادثة مهما كان دفعها..ومهما كان مردودها وخطورتها..فالأصل غالب..أصل ليس بمقدورنا أن نغيره ولا بمقدوره أن يتخلى عنا..لأنها هوية جينية وتاريخية فينا يا عزيزتى..

وكما أنك ترين أنه فى بسطاء القلوب نجد مصر الحقيقية..أنا الأخرى أوقن بذلك ومنذ زمن بعيد..وكما سبق وأشرت أن هؤلاء البسطاء هم من حملوا على عاتقهم مفردات الهوية الباقية..ومعنى كلمة وطن وأرض وعرض وتاريخ ..فالبسطاء لا يتخلون أبدا عن أحلامهم...ولا معتقداتهم..ولا ذكرياتهم ..ولا أصولهم..
البسطاء أصحاب قلوب ماسية تزكيها طول الوقت مشاعر الإخلاص والعرفان لما جبلوا عليه..البسطاء ملح الأرض..الملح الذى تفرزه الأرض باستمرار وتطفح به وكأنه من يعطيها مذاقها..البسطاء يا عزيزتى هم ملح الأرض الذى يضبط مذاق ديمومتها..

معى أنا الأخرى يا جيهان هويات بسيطة..فى شكلها بسيطة..فى هيئتها بسيطة..ولكنها تحمل فوق ابتسامتها المرتسمة على الوجه البسيط الطيب المجهد والراضى كل تفاصيل الملامح العابقة بعطر الهوية..حتى لو كان هذا العطر هو عرق الكد والجهد والعمل..حتى لو كان آثار التعب المحفورة على الجسد والملامح..ولكنه يكفى أو يكفينى أنا لأتعرف على مدى إخلاص هؤلاء البشر لهويتهم وهم يعملون فى الأرض ليلا نهاراً..بلا كلل..بلا ملل..بلا هجرة..حتى لو كان العمل تحت وطأة شظف العيش وعلى طريقة مجبر أخاك لا بطل ولكنهم بأقل القليل راضيين..وسعداء أكثر من أغنى الأغنياء..
تلك الهويات البسيطة..













كلما نظرت إلى تلك الوجوه..أشعر بالسعادة..أشعر أننى أعرفهم..أعرف هذه التفصيلات..وهذه التقاسيم ..هذه الأوضاع والحركات..يبدو طيبين جدا كما ترين يا  جيهان أو تستشعرين..لا يشغلهم أى شىء سوى تدبير معيشتهم..والحفاظ على أرضهم أو بيوتهم..وتربية أبنائهم وتوفير فرص التعليم والمعيشة المعقولة لهم..على ملامحهم إمارات الرضا بالمقسوم والسعادة به ومحاولة بث البركة فيه من خلال حمد الله وشكره على كل كبيرة وصغيرة..على كل بلاء وفرح..

هل تعتقدون فى هذه الوجوه العميقة البسيطة بالعنف والإجرام !!
هل تعتقدون فيهم بالإرهاب والدمار !!
هل تعتقدون أن هوية هذا الإنسان البسيط الذى على الله يوميا يستجديه كى يرزقه ويحفظ له أولاده أن يضعف وينصاع تحت إغراءات المادة أو المنصب أو وضعيات مادية عينية سخيفة زائلة !!
هل تعتقدون أن الخيانة تندرج تحت القاموس الجينى الحسى لهذا الإنسان !!!

التاريخ يشهد بأن هؤلاء البسطاء هم من وقفوا فى وجه الإعتداءات والإحتلالات كالمصدات..فاتحين صدورهم للرصاص والضرب فى المظاهرات وغيره..هم أوائل النافرين من ذكر كلمة خيانة أوعمالة أوجاسوسية..فهذا الشعب مفطور على الزود عن وطنه..هذا الشعب مخلص..ومهما كانت حاجتهم وحالتهم المتقشفة لا يرضخون لسطوة المادة التى تخفى من وراءها خنجر الخيانة المسموم ..

بالتأكيد أنا لا أتحدث عن وهم ولا أعتلى أى موجة..ولكننى مؤمنة بكل ما أقول ولن يزعزع إيمانى هذا ولا شىء مما يحدث من حولى ما حييت..وان كان هناك جزء من خطأ قد حدث فينا..فهو ليس خطأ هؤلاء البسطاء..ولكنه خطأ من سمح بسيادة القيم الثقافية الخارجية المتعولمة..المستهلكة والمستوردة التى تعمل على الإحلال طول الوقت واستبدال المفاهيم والهويات والأصول..

لا أنكر وجود خيانات وإغراءات واختراقات يلزمها فعل أظنه مؤسساتى ..تنظيمى..من خونة وعملاء أو من أجانب اشتروا الأنفس بأبخس الأثمان..ولكن..هذا المواطن البسيط ..الإنسان المصرى المكافح لا يستطيع ولا يمكنه ابدا إدارة خيانة ولا تنظيم عمالة ولا غسيل مخ..وحتى من ضعف فيهم أمام التهديدات والإغراءات لخلل فى قيمه ومبادئه وانتمائه وهويته أظنه لم يكن فى يوما من الأيام كذلك..أبدا..ولم يتمن أن يكون كذلك..وأن يوصم بوصمة العار..الخيانة..وإنما كان المخترقون وعملائهم الداخليين من الذكاء الكافى حتى الغباء الكافى لكى يجندوهم ويضربون على وتر ظروفهم النفسية والإقتصادية والصحية السيئة..
أرجوكم..تعالوا نرحم هذا الإنسان البسيط..ونمد يد العون إليه..ولا نجلده ونلقى عليه بكل أخطائنا..
أرجوكم أن نرحمه..







صوت بلادي

بلادي بلادي

بيدوي عبر الأجيال

صوت حضارة

من﻿ يومها جبارة

ياما صنعت ابطال ورجال

صوت شعب ماشي الاف السنين

كل﻿ خطوة منه كفاح ملايين

امجاده كتبها بحياته

مصر حياتها خطى المخلصيييييييييييين


*

----------


## اليمامة

> الصافية ندى الياسمين 
> لا حيلة إلا العودة إلى هذا الموضوع بدفء مشاركاته وأصالته الموضوعية وقدرته على الوصول إلى مناطق عميقة من نفوسنا وأفئدتنا وإثارته لأسئلة تتجذر في وجودنا وهويتنا وحياتنا..
> كما قلت وأتفق معك تماما بأن التعريف الصحيح للهوية هو التنوع والاختلاف لا التجانس والمماثلة. التنوع والاختلاف هو أساس الهوية ومكمن قوتها كما تكمن قدرتها في أن تفرز حوارا وجدلا صحيحا ومقتدرا بين عناصر الاختلاف والتنوع بداخلها، وأن تفرز أيضا المؤسسات الاجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية القادرة على تجسيد هذا الحوار في أوج ازدهاره وقوته وحضاريته.
> كانت الهوية المتنوعة هي سر ازدهار المدن اليونانية والامبراطورية الرومانية التي عاشت قرونا، وكانت الهوية المتنوعة هي سر ازدهار حضارة الهند والصين والإمبراطورية الإسلامية واستمرارها لقرون، والهوية المتنوعة هي سر التقدم الحضاري الحالي لأوربا وأمريكا وسبب وأيضا دافع السيادة السياسية والثقافية والاقتصادية للغرب على العالم.
> بنظرة واحدة إلى الكيان الاجتماعي الأمريكي يمكننا أن نكتشف بسرعة هذا التنوع العرقي والثقافي والاجتماعي الخلاق الذي يمكن أن نسميه على الطريقة المصرية سبيكة الهوية الأمريكية متعددة الأصول. من هذه الناحية يشبه المجتمع المصري متعدد الأصول والأعراق والثقافات المجتمع الأمريكي إذا اضفنا إليه عنصري الأصالة والاستمرارية التاريخيين. فالمجتمع المصري من المجتمعات البشرية القليلة الزاخرة بمثل هذا التنوع البشري النادر، مجتمع يشبه البوتقة الصاهرة للأخلاط والعناصر البشرية المختلفة.
> لكن متى يكون التنوع عنصرا للقوة في الهوية ومتى يكون عنصرا للضعف؟
> في رأيي أن التنوع لو لم يجد له متنفسا اجتماعيا يمكنه من التعبير عن نفسه بصورة خلاقه، ولو لم يكن هذا التنوع حافزا على الحوار والجدل الحضاريين، ولو لم ينتج هذا الجدل والحوار مؤسساته الشعبية الديموقراطية، يصبح التنوع عبئا ومشكلة بدلا من أن يكون عنصر قوة وإبداع. ولنا مثال حي على إخفاق التنوع في أن يكون عنصرا للقوة في الأحداث الحالية في السودان الذي يوشك على الانقسام إلى دولتين بعد أن فشلت كل محاولات الحوار والتقارب بين شماله وجنوبه، وغالبا ما سيتكرر نفس السيناريو حسب تقدير بعض المراقبين بين شماله وشرقه.
> لقد خلق الله البشر متنوعين، هذه هي الطبيعة البشرية الحقة التي تعزى إليها كل حيوية حضارية ونهضة قومية، والهوية الاجتماعية يجب أن تكون بدورها إنسانية الطابع حتى يكتب لها النمو والاستمرار. ويجب أن تكون - إضافة لذلك - هوية مرنة وذات قدرة استيعابية ملائمة، فالهوية ليست أمرا من الأمور الثابتة عبر التاريخ، والملمح الأساسي للهوية هو التطور أي أنها تمتلك خاصية التراكمية عبر التاريخ، والتراكم الكمي على مر الزمن يجب أن يفرز تغيرا كيفيا. من هنا أختلف مع من يتحدثون عن "تغريب الهوية المصرية"، لأنه حديث ينصرف بالأساس لأشكال وأنماط من الملبس والمأكل والمسكن أكثر مما ينصرف إلى الطابع الإنساني الجوهري للشخصية المصرية والذي أصبح مفتقدا هذه الأيام بالنسبة للكثيرين ليس لتغير في الملبس أو المأكل ولكن لتدهور وانحطاط قيمي هما - أي التدهور والانحطاط - صنيعة تدهور مؤسساتي في مستويات التعليم والثقافة والتربية والصحة والاقتصاد وسوق العمل..إلخ. تدهور قيمي وأخلاقي يتمثل فيما لم يعد من "العادات والتقاليد" مثل قيم الرضا والجود وشرف الكلمة ومحبة الحياة والقناعة والاتقان وتقدير المعرفة واحترام العلم والاتزان وكراهية التطرف ونشدان العدل واحترام حقوق الإنسان..إلي آخر هذه القيم التي تصنع الحياة.
> "العادات والتقاليد" هاتان الكلمتان السحريتان اللتان تكتنزان الكثير من مفاهيم وملامح الهوية، هما تؤكدان بقوة وجوب أن تكون الهوية مرنة قابلة للتطور والتغير، فالمعروف أن هذه العادات والتقاليد احتوت عبر التاريخ المصري على الكثير مما ينبغي نقده أو تقويمه والتخلص منه، قيم وعادات وممارسات سيئة كالثأر والختان والذكورية الاجتماعية وعادات وطبائع الاستبداد والنظرة العصابية للشرف.
> ...


*
مرحباً بك مجددا يا طريق
وتسعدنى دائما زياراتك التى تدخل علينا بها بيد ليست خالية الوفاض وإنما محملة بالخيرات والمسرات والهدايا ..بكل ما تغدق علينا به من متعة القراءة والإكتشاف والتعمق فى معالم الهوية وحنانها..لعلك تفعل إذن على الطريقة المصرية هههههههههه ..بما أننا نحكى عن ملامح الهوية هنا.." مايصحش ندخل على الناس وايدينا فاضية ..."

أشكرك جدا من كل قلبى على مداخلاتك الثرية التى تفتح لى أغوار أعمق فى هذا الموضوع الشيق حقيقة فى محاولة لسبرها ..كما أشكرك على إطرائك الأجمل وأتمنى لو أن يظل هذا الموضوع دافئا يمتعنا ويجمعنا ويكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا وبعد..

أؤيد ما طرحته هنا فى معرض الحديث عن الهوية وكيف أن فى تنوع وإختلاف عناصرها تكمن القوة القادرة على إثارة جدل وتفاوت محمود ومحبذ على الإيجاب حين يدعم هذا التنوع ركائز الهوية ويدفعها نحو تطوير نفسها مع الحفاظ على أصالتها الموضوعية ..تطوير لا على السلب بالثبات داخل برواز قديم لا يبالى بحركة الزمن ولا بعجلة الحياة الدوارة وبالتالى لا تتضح آصالتها التى لا يمكن أن تُستبين فعليا إلا من خلال هذا التباين وهذا التنوع عندما تترسخ ملامحها الروحية وتتعمق فى ظل وجود هذا الإختلاف وهذا الجدل..

كما وأتفق معك أن الهوية لا تنحصر فى مجرد أمور شكلية سلعية أو إستهلاكية من الطبيعى جدا أنها ستدور بالتزامن والتكيف مع تطور السلع والمنتجات والإقتصاديات العالمية وأن الهوية هى الهوية التى ترتكن إلى أبعاد روحية تتعلق بقيم الإنسان وثقافته وانتماءاته وعاداته وتقاليده..بيد أننى لا أنكر يا طريق أن المظاهر الشكلية هى نتاج متأخر أو لاحق لثقافة معينة وخاصة للهوية..ولست أعنى التنوع نفسه فى الملبس أو المأكل بقدر ما أعنى أن هناك خط ثابت حتى لهذا التنوع والإختلاف الشكلى المظهرى يحتويه ويميز كل هوية عن أخرى..ربما لأنه فى جانب من إحدى جوانب الهوية لن نستطيع أن نفصلها عن قيمنا الدينية أو الإجتماعية..ثمة علاقة كما أعتقد بين الهوية وبين الدين ..علاقة ..يعنى ..أجد صعوبة فى تصنيفها حاليا..وإنما فى ظنى أن هناك علاقة مؤكدة بين الهوية وبين العقيدة..هذه الأخيرة تدعم من الهوية كما أعتقد وتقويها وتعطى لها سمة أخلاقية أو قيمية..شىء من هذا القبيل لا أود أن أتوسع فى الإستفاضة عنه لأنه ربما يحتاج منا لمداخلة مستقلة..

وعودة إلى الهوية فى مفهومها الروحى والمظهرى..أقول أنه لا يمكننا انكار الدور الذى يلعبه الإقتصاد اليوم فى تحديد الأوضاع الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والمعيشية للناس ..انظر إلى اقتصاد العالم اليوم ..الأسواق المالية تقريبا أصبحت موحدة..التجارة الدولية تنمو بشكل أسرع كثيرا لا يقارن بالإنتاج..هى العولمة فى كل الإتجاهات والتى أصبحت تتحس طريقها بقوة من خلال هذه المظاهر الشكلية الإستهلالكية أولا والتى أصبحت تتداخل مع الناس من خلال تفاعلات متزامنة ومتبادلة التأثير ..يعمل على تعزيز وتفعيل هذه العلاقات  ثلاث محاور رئيسة كما أتصور تسهل من مهمة إقتلاع الهوية بدءا من المظاهر الشكلية التى تبدو ليست ذات قيمة ولكنها تحمل نقطة البداية وتحمل أهمية لاشك فى ذلك...فعندك مثلا ثورة المعلومات والإتصالات بكل ماتحمله من دعايا وإعلان وقيم  تنشرها وتروجها وهذى هى أولى المحاور..المحور الثانى هى الشركات الكبيرة التى تغزو البلدان بأنشطتها وفروعها ومناديبها فى كل مكان..وأخيرا البلاد التى تحاول الهيمنة على العالم لتكون القوى العظمى الوحيدة من خلال السيطرة على رأس المال العالمى والإقتصاديات والإتصالات والمعلومات وعلى رأسهم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية..وهذا المحور الأخير هو العقل المدبر للمحورين السابقين..وبالفعل تنجح بنسبة كبيرة الولايات المتحدة لأن تسيطر على العالم من خلال نشر ثقافاتها بكل الطرق المتاحة السابق ذكرها وعلى رأسها سياسة العولمة الواسعة الإنتشار بكل ما تحمله من مغريات ومنافع لتهيمن على مناطق صعبة لم يكن لها سابق التأثير عليها..وهكذا كان التحضر والتفكير والفعل وكل المناهج الإجرائية التى تتخذها الولايات المتحدة وغيرها لتدشين هيمنتها وسيطرتها على ثقافات العالم أجمع..أتمنى لو أننى استطعت إيصال ما أود قوله بخصوص الناحية الإقتصادية التى تتضمن شكليات ومظاهر التطور والتحضر ولكنها أبعد من أن تكون مجرد شكليات لأنها تحمل فى طياتها ثقافات قابلة بشكل حريرى أن تغير فينا ومن أسلوبنا ..أمر جد خطير يا طريق لا يمكن فصله ولا عزله عن روحية الهوية ..وإنما يجب أن يؤخذ بعناية وبحساسية فائقة تليق بخطورته..

نفس الطرق التى يروج العالم بها لإقتصادياته وتجارته ..هى نفسها الطرق التى يوحد بها ثقافة العالم أجمع ومحو هواياته..هى نفسها أنظمة المعلومات ووسائل الإعلام..هى نفسها السلع التى تسهم فى إحداث أنماط إستهلاكية فى جزء من الثقافة السائدة والمتجانسة للبلدان ذات الهويات الخاصة جدا..

هناك عملية توحيد  قسرية تتم ..قد تبدو فى بعض الأحيان مفروضة على الناس لأسباب كثيرة من ضمنها مثلا عدم توافر البديل ..أو لأن القيم الخارجية هذه تتلائم والأهداف والرغبات الجديدة التى صارت غالبة وتحتم ضرورة التنفيذ للرغبة فى التملك..للسيطرة..للثراء والطمع عند البعض داخل هذه المجتمعات التى يتم اختراق هويتها..وأحيانا يبدو التنميط عملية تتم بهدوء من دون أن يعى الناس أنهم صاروا متجانسين مع الثقافة الغريبة بعيدا عن ما ينتمون إليه فى الأصل..

لا تعتقد يا طريق أننى أرفض عملية التطور التى تفرز طبيعيا كلما عشنا وتقدمنا فى الحياة..ولكننى أفضل أن أقول التعلم وليس التطور..الإنسان يتعلم ويكتسب معارف ومهارات جديدة وأذواق جديدة تثرى من انسانيته وقدراته ..تطورها ربما ولكن فى السياق التاريخى..دعنى أرجح أن عملية التعلم تلك هى عملية تاريخية لا رجوع عنها..وأن المجتمعات المتقدمة تستعجل المجتمعات المتأخرة لكى تلاحقها فى تطورها ليس من خلال الفرض والضغط ونشر ثقافة موحدة إجبارية..وإنما تبدو العملية كما ذكرت تاريخية..تلقائية..وأن المسألة مسألة وقت ..مسألة التقدم والتأخر تلك هى مسألة وقت..وأنه لا مفر من أن تتعلم كل المجتمعات بفعل التحديث والتصنيع..الطبيعة نفسها يا سيدى تتجدد وتحدث من نفسها وتستمر بإرادتها المختبئة فيها..

لا بأس أبدا أن نحاول أن نفهم ما يحدث فى العالم المعاصر وأن نتدارس إلى أى حد يمكن أن نقبل بفروض العولمة أو نتراجع عنها حتى مستويات معينة تتعلق باثقافتنا القيمية..هذا يتطلب منا منهج تحليلى لابد من اتخاذه كمنهج لكى نفهم ونحكم ونأخذ ..وهكذا أرى يا طريق أن فى آلية القبول والرفض والإختيار بين قيمنا وقيم العوالم الأخرى جدل..هو الجدل المطلوب الذى نميز فيه بين الرجوع عن المشاع أوالإحتفاظ بخصوصية لا تسمح بالهيمنة وهى تستغل فقر الناس وجهلهم ببعض بواطن الأمور من خلال سياسة التمرير الحريرية التى تبدو شكلية ظاهرية..

فى حين أن هناك جانب إيجابى ويبدو فطريا فى بنى البشر ويدعو للإطمئنان بشكل عام..وهو الناس أنفسهم..الناس مفطورون على أن يكونوا متنوعين..مختلفين..وكلما ازداد ضغط التوحيد والتجانس والتنميط كلما قويت النزعة إلى التمايز بينهم..يظل الفرد منهم متمسكا بفروق صغيرة تميزه عن سواه..وهذه احدى مفارقات العولمة العجيبة والتى قد لا ينتبهون إليها هؤلاء المهيمنين الذين يريدون تنميط العالم قسريا وحريريا..أنهم لا يفهمون أنه كلما زادت ضغوطهم على الناس كلما نفر الناس منهم ومالوا إلى التنوع والإختلاف..وهذا يقينى فى الشعب المصرى الحامل لمفردات هوية راسخة فى أصالتها ..هوية لن تستطيعها أعتى المحكات ولا كل وسائل الإتصالات والتكنولوجيا والمعلومات والتجارة..ولا أى سطوة لرأس مال..البسطاء كما سبق وأشرت هم أول المتمسكين بهوياتهم وملامحهم..لا بيبعون أبدا ولا يتخلون..دائما ساعيين إلى التمايز والإختلاف تحت دعاوى إنسانية مثل الشرف والكرامة والعرض والأرض والدين والأخوة والروابط الإجتماعية القوية..

طريق..
أشكرك مرة أخرى إن جعلتنى فى كل مرة أدعم من إيمانى بمفردات تلك الهوية وأوقن بخيرية الناس وأصالتهم كما أراها وأستشعرها..
سأنتظرك حتما مرات ومرات..وأنت على الرحب والسعة دائما فلا تتردد فى زيارتنا حاملا لنا بين يديك كل ما لذ وطاب غذاء لأرواحنا وعقولنا وقلوبنا
تحياتى
ندى
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اصدق من اري فيه مصر

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

مش ممكن ماقاله هشام الجخ هنا 

بجد ابهرني

----------


## اليمامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخوانى الأعزاء..أبناء مصر الكرام..
لازلت أعتز جدا بهذا الموضوع الذى يحمل " عنوان ملامح الهوية "..وأعترف أننى كنت أعانى حزناً عميقاً حاولت أن أقف على مسبباته ومازلت أعانى ..فأجدنى أتوغل فى حالة قلق عنيفة على بلدى..وعلى أبنائى وأسرتى ..لا فارق عندى بينهم جميعا..فالوطن هو الحبيب هو الأبناء هو الأسرة..هو الهواء والماء...هو كل شىء من حولى.. وكل المشاعر الجميلة والذكريات ..هو يقين مسكون فى الروح يشدها للحياة والإعمار.يقين متماهي فى أمل أقوى تبثه طبيعة الأرض نفسها والعقيدة...وفريضة الإعمار..إنها التركيبة الفريدة للإنسان المصرى الذى لم أشكك فى معدنه لمجرد قلة قامت بأفعال دنيئة..قلة مدسوسة على أسوأ الإحتمالات..وخارجية غالباً..

أعترف كذلك بأن ملامح الهوية كما أحاول أن أرسمها لم ولن تنقل أبدا طبيعتها الروحية التى هى أعمق وأكبر من أى مفردات توصيفية..فكيف لى أن أجرجر هنا عصارة نادرة تراكمت عبر التاريخ الطويل رسمها هذا الشعب مع مفردات حضارته اجتهادا وكفاحا..علما وعملا..تضحية وعطاء وبذل !!

إنما أحاول قدر استطاعى أن أستعيد معكم مفردات لا أريد أن أقول عليها أنها سطحية إذا ما قارنتها بما يعتمل داخلى عن هويتى ..ولكننى كنت أعنى أنها مفردات من الصور والحكايا تحمل عبق الهوية وآصالتها..عبق أحاول أن أنثره بين حنايكم..لأننا ولكى نعود لنؤكد على هويتنا نحتاج لأن نرسم انتماءات أكثر قوة..فالإنتماء وحده هو المداد الحى والغذاء المتكفل بإحياء وتدعيم هوية موجودة تعيش وتتنفس..والتاريخ بكل ما يحفل به من شرف ومواقف متباينة أعتقد أنه معين قوى لإعادة التأكيد عليها..وليس التاريخ وحده ما أعنيه وما أهتم به فى هذا الموضوع..وإنما الحاضر كله كذلك..يهمنى الحاضر بكل ما فيه من إيجابيات وسلبيات يجب أن نتكىء عليها نحو التغيير والإصلاح..وكيف سنستعين على أنفسنا وسلبياتنا إذا لم نثمن حاضر يستمد مرجعيته من بعض تاريخ مجيد.. وهذا لأن الهوية حية.. كائن يتنفس و يحيا فى الزمن ويحيا الزمن فيه..كائن يخضع للحاضر ومستجداته ..والتاريخ وتطوراته ولا يمكن أن يحيا دون أن يتكيف معهما ويثبت أصالته فى سيرورة الحاضر ..

دارت العديد من المناقشات بينى وبين بعض الأعضاء هنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر حول الهوية وتاريخها وما يعنيه لنا التاريخ نفسه ومرجعيته..وما طرأ على الهوية ..كنا نتناقش فى محاولة لأن نتبينها ونستوضح ما طرأ عليها..ومع ذلك برأيى لم نصل لحلول قاطعة فى هذا الأمر ولكننى خرجت من جملة هذه الحوارات ببعض حزن أعانى منه فكريا وروحيا حاليا وخاصة فى الفترة الحاضرة التى يعانى فيها الوطن من وعكة مؤلمة ستزول ان شاء الله على خير..أتمنى هذا.. " شدة وتزول " كما نقول بلهجتنا العامية المصرية..بعض حزن نعم موجود ولكنه لم يثنينى عن معتقدى وإيمانى بطيبة الإنسان المصرى وبخيريته المفطور عليها و التى تتميز بالآصالة والشهامة والفداء.. إيمانى ببقاء هذا الوطن وتحديه لكل العقبات والنكبات وصلاحية شعبه للأبد ..ليس نوع من التوهم الأسطورى أو الميتافيزيقى..ليس نوعا من الإستمساك بحالة تجلب لى الطمأنينة...ولكن صدقونى أنا شخصيا لا أعرف سر قوة هذا الشعور داخلى..هذا الشعور اليقينى بقوتنا.. هل لأننى أشعر أن هذا البلد مر بمحنات قوية ..كانت أقوى مما نحن عليه اليوم  - برغم قسوة التحديات الحالية وصعوبتها - وخرج منها على خير....هل لأننى أرى يوميا صور المصريين البسطاء فى الشارع وهم ساعون لأرزاقهم ..طيبيون..مسالمون..لا يجيدون العداء ولا التدمير..هل لأننى على يقين كامل بأن الله يحمى مصر والمسلمين ولأن الشعب قادر على حماية وطنه إلى ما شاء الله وفى ذروة المحنات ولأن  مصر كذلك مازالت من أكثر البلاد الإسلامية تشبثاً بهويتها الدينية وأكثرهم قلقاً ودفاعاً عنها بالمقارنة بالبلدان الأخرى .. ولأن صمت الشعب حتى الآن عائد لأنه قادر على الإحتمال ومازال قادر ..وأنه فطر على إحترام سلطة الحاكم واحترام أى إنسان..أم لأن شعورى هذا بالقوة ربما يكون ناتج عن حالة خاصة عندى إذ أشعر دائما أن بإمكانى فعل الكثير وأننى أستطيع أن أقدم لهذا البلد الأكثر ..وهل من المعقول أننى وحدى هكذا أشعر أم أن هناك الآلاف غيرى على إستعداد لأن يفعلوا لأجل هذا الوطن الكثير والكثير ..توجد بالتأكيد سلبيات وسباتات عميقة..لن أنكرها ولكننى لن أتخذ منها مقياسا حيث لازلت أراها تفاوتات مقبولة فى نسيج الحياة نفسه ولأننى مازلت أرى المجتمع المصرى متماسك ودافىء برغم كل ما جرى وبرغم الهفوات الثقافية التى يقع فيها بعضنا ..إنما هو مجتمع  أقوى على التصدى والمحافظة على بنيته الإجتماعية..وأن القلة المنحرفة لا تمثل ظاهرة خطيرة ستفرق لكى تسد..لن يتم زعزعة السلام الإجتماعى فى هذا البلد إلا بقتلنا جميعا حتى لا يبق منا أحد..

بالتأكيد تابعتم ما حدث وما يحدث فيما يتعلق بحادثة الأسكندرية ..حدثت مظاهرات وحوادث وأمور وأقاويل كثيرة ومتعددة خرجت علينا ..طبيعى جدا..لا أهون من ذلك.. إلا أن المصريين لم يقعوا في الفخ وأظهروا للعالم أروع نماذج الأخوة الإنسانية والوحدة الوطنية .

صحيح أن هناك تصرفات وتصريحات غير مقبولة قام به قلة من الأشخاص وبدت وكأنها ابتزاز للحكومة المصرية في هذا التوقيت الحرج ..إلا أن هناك من سارع لإجهاضها عبر مواقف شجاعة أكدت أن الإرهاب لا دين له وأن تفجير كنيسة القديسين استهدف المصريين جميعا..وأنا فى تقديرى الشخصى أرى أن الحادثة تقريبا مرت بسلام ..ولكنها تركت بعض مخاوف وظلال قاتمة طبيعية قد تزول مع الزمن ..ولكنها مرت على أية حال..

ما يهمنى حقا هو النسيج الإجتماعى نفسه وليس الحكام أو السلطة..أتحدث هنا عن فئات الشعب وسلوكياته وردود أفعاله..ما يهمنى هو سمعان وشعبان العاديين البسطاء الذين مثلوا النسبة الأكبر من مجموع الشعب المصرى..كيفا تصرفا وماذا كان موقفهم..ما يهمنى هو سلوك الشارع المصرى وقت الأزمة.. أى أمة تمر بنواكب وباختبارات وبمحن ..طبيعى جدا فى سياق التاريخ وتقدم الإنسانية..ولكن المهم هو سلوكيات الشعب وقت الأزمة ومقدرتهم على التماسك والوقوف والرفض..

ثم أننى لا أؤمن أن الفتنة الطائفية قد يستشرى أمرها حتى تصبح غيلة علينا برغم خطورتها التى أدركها جيدا..لن نصل لهذه الدرجة..لدينا الوعى الجمعى الكافى..كذلك لن تكون الفتنة الطائفية هى السبب فى كل مشكلاتنا الحالية ..ان ما يجب أن يدركه القائمون على سلامة وأمن هذا البلد هو تبين هذا التحذير الواضح الذى نبأت به الأحداث والذى لا يجب أن يتجاهلوه تحت سياستهم القمعية..وإنما يجب أن نحتاط كنوع من التحسب وإيثار السلامة وخاصة أن هناك شواهد سياسية واقتصادية وإجتماعية مزعجة ترصد بعض الظواهر السلبية التى لن أحمل هذا الشعب المسكين جملة فسادها..شواهد لن أدعى معها أن كل شىء " تمام .." ..وإنما هناك بنية تحتية تحتاج لرعاية حقيقية قبل أن نتحدث عن البنية الفوقية..

 و أرى أن هناك دور كبير يقع على عاتق عقلاء هذا الشعب ودعاته ومفكريه ومثقفيه وإعلامييه للقيام بمسؤولياتهم فى محاصرة الفتنة والجهل والتعصب الأعمى والتصدى لنوازع طائفية مقيتة قد يستخدمها الموتورون لتهديد وحدة مجتمعنا وتماسك أبنائه والإساءة لصورة مصر.. مهد الحضارة والتسامح عبر التاريخ..ليس كنوع من الدعايا والتمثيليات والحزبية النخبوية وما غير ذلك..ولكننا فى حاجة إلى مثقفين حقيقين يقومون بأدوارهم الهامة جدا من خلال حملات إعلامية صادقة وراصدة للواقع الحقيقى وتضافر جهود عدة على كل المستويات وعلى محاور مختلفة..يلزمنا العمل مجتمعين لمخاطبة الوعى والعقول والقلوب..لمقاومة هذا التآكل المتعمد الذى يجرى في هويتنا..وأنا أعتقد أن الشعب بشكل عام أثبت فى هذه الأحداث الأخيرة كيف أنه لا يفرق بين أبناء الوطن الواحد بين مسلم وقبطى..وقف الشعب واقيمت الوقفات السلمية والتنديدات والوعود بأن دماء المسيحين لن تضيع هدر..ونحن فى حاجة للمزيد من التأكيد على تلك الممارسات الحية من بسطاء الشعب وأن نحتاط للمحاولات المخربة التى تستهدفنا..

استرعى انتباهى خبر قرأته مؤخراً وددت لو أن تقرأوه معى...



اعترافات يادلين والجاسوس طارق 

ولعل التصريحات التي أدلى بها اللواء عاموس يادلين الرئيس السابق للاستخبارات الحربية الإسرائيلية "أمان" في 3 نوفمبر ترجح صحة ما ذهب إليه بباوي وأسعد في هذا الصدد ، فخلال مراسم تسليم مهامه للجنرال أفيف كوخافى ، قال يادلين :" إن مصر هى الملعب الأكبر لنشاطات جهاز المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية وإن العمل في مصر تطور حسب الخطط المرسومة منذ عام 1979 ". 
ونقلت صحيفة "كل العرب" الإلكترونية التى يصدرها عرب 48 عن يادلين القول أيضا :" لقد أحدثنا الاختراقات السياسية والأمنية والاقتصادية والعسكرية في أكثر من موقع ونجحنا فى تصعيد التوتر والاحتقان الطائفى والاجتماعى لتوليد بيئة متصارعة متوترة دائماً ومنقسمة إلى أكثر من شطر في سبيل تعميق حالة الاهتراء داخل البنية والمجتمع والدولة المصرية لكى يعجز أى نظام يأتى بعد حسنى مبارك عن معالجة الانقسام والتخلف والوهن المتفشي في مصر".
وقدم يادلين الذي كان أحد المرشحين لرئاسة الموساد خلفاً للجنرال مائير داجان صورة تفصيلية لعمل الاستخبارات الحربية الإسرائيلية فى فترة رئاسته داخل أراضى عدد من الدول العربية مثل مصر والسودان وسوريا ولبنان.
واعترف في هذا الصدد بدور إسرائيلى واسع فى مساعدة الحركات الانفصالية بالجنوب السودانى ، قائلا :" لقد أنجزنا خلال السنوات الأربع والنصف الماضية كل المهام التى أوكلت إلينا واستكملنا العديد من التى بدأ بها الذين سبقونا ، أنجزنا عملاً عظيماً للغاية فى السودان، نظمنا خط إيصال السلاح للقوى الانفصالية فى جنوبه ودربنا العديد منها وقمنا أكثر من مرة بأعمال لوجيستية لمساعدتهم ونشرنا هناك فى الجنوب ودارفور شبكات رائعة وقادرة على الاستمرار بالعمل إلى ما لا نهاية ونشرف حالياً على تنظيم الحركة الشعبية هناك وشكلنا لها جهازاً أمنياً استخبارياً".
وعلى صعيد العمل الاستخبارى الإسرائيلى فى الأراضى اللبنانية ، قال يادلين: "لقد أعدنا صياغة عدد كبير من شبكات التجسس لصالحنا فى لبنان، وشكلنا العشرات مؤخراً وصرفنا من الخدمة العشرات أيضاً وكان الأهم هو بسط كامل سيطرتنا على قطاع الاتصالات فى هذا البلد ، المورد المعلوماتى الذى أفادنا إلى الحد الذى لم نكن نتوقعه، كما أعدنا تأهيل عناصر أمنية داخل لبنان من رجال ميليشيات كانت على علاقة مع دولتنا منذ السبعينيات إلى أن نجحت وبإدارتنا فى العديد من عمليات الاغتيال والتفجير ضد أعدائنا فى لبنان وأيضاً سجلت أعمالاً رائعة فى إبعاد الاستخبارات والجيش السورى عن لبنان وفى حصار حزب الله".
واعتبر يادلين أن اغتيال القائد العسكرى اللبنانى عماد مغنية واحدا من أخطر العمليات التى قامت بها إسرائيل فى السنوات الأخيرة وأشار إلى أن الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية كانت تطلق عليه الاسم الكودى "الساحر".
واستطرد "استطعنا الوصول إليه فى معقله الدافئ بدمشق والتى يصعب جداً العمل فيها، لكن نجاحنا فى ربط نشاط الشبكات العاملة فى لبنان والأراضي الفلسطينية وإيران والعراق والمغرب مكننا من إحكام الخناق حوله فى جحره الدمشقى وهذا يعتبر نصراً تاريخياً مميزاً لجهازنا على مدار السنين الطويلة".
وأشار يادلين أيضا إلى أن جهاز العمليات الإسرائيلى وصل إلى العمق الإيرانى ، وقال: "سجلنا فى إيران اختراقات عديدة وقمنا بأكثر من عملية اغتيال وتفجير لعلماء ذرة وقادة سياسيين وتمكنا من مراقبة البرنامج النووى الإيرانى الذى استطاع كل الغرب الاستفادة منه بالتأكيد ومن توقيف خطر التوجه النووى فى هذا البلد إلى المنطقة والعالم".
وفيما يتعلق بقطاع غزة، قال يادلين : "أما حركة حماس فإن الضربات يجب أن تتلاحق عليها فى الداخل والخارج، فحماس خطر شديد علينا ، لذلك من المفترض الانتهاء من إفشالها وتبديدها فى المدة المحددة بالبرنامج المقرر في عمل جهازنا بكل دقة".
ويبدو أن اعترافات المتهم الأول في قضية جواسيس الموساد في مصر طارق عبد الرازق حسين لم تذهب بعيدا عن تصريحات يادلين وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالكشف عن مخطط إثارة الخلافات بين القاهرة وأشقائها في سوريا ولبنان ودول حوض النيل بالإضافة إلى تأكيده أن "الموساد" وراء قطع كابلات الإنترنت الخاصة بمصر فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط على بعد كيلومترات من السواحل الإيطالية قبل عام ونصف العام وهو القطع الذى أثر سلباً على شبكة الإنترنت بمصر حيث تربط الكابلات مصر بشبكة الإنترنت العالمية مما تسبب فى خسائر اقتصادية فادحة لجميع الشركات الكبرى التى تنفذ معاملات مالية عبر الإنترنت.
وحسبما جاء فى اعترافات المتهم المصرى طارق عبد الرازق حسين عيسى بتحقيقات النيابة أيضا ، فإن الموساد الإسرائيلى سعى كذلك لضخ معلومات مغلوطة عن العقيدة الإسلامية على شبكة الإنترنت للعبث بعقول الشباب العربى ، قائلا :" قام الموساد بضخ كميات كبيرة من المعلومات المغلوطة عن طريق العبث بالتراث العقائدى والثقافى للعرب والمسلمين بالمغايرة للحقيقة من أجل تضليل الشباب العربى وتشكيكه فى هويته مع تغيير الوقائع التاريخية بما يصب فى مصلحة إسرائيل".


أعتقد أن الخبر ليس فى حاجة لتعليق..وأنا أصدقه وأؤمن به من حيث المبدأ والفكرة..والنية التاريخية المبيتة لنا من عند هؤلاء الأوغاد..ولذلك فأنا مازلت لا أستثنى أن يكون هؤلاء الحثالة هم مخططى الحادث ومرتكبيه ..

أعود لأقول أنه عندما تحدثت عن اشتراك الغرب فى مؤامرة على الشرق وكيف أنها لازلت قائمة ..تحيرت عندما فوجئت أنه ربما أكون أنا الواقعة ضحية تفكيرى التآمرى..والله لم أستبعد هذا الإحتمال بيد أننى فى لحظة واحدة رأيت أن الإستعمار الغربى لم يفعل بنا أى شىء سوى العنف والغزو..حول علاقته بنا إلى علاقة نهب للثروات ..تأسس على فكرة نهب المنطقة وإفراغها من ثرواتها دون أن يقدم لهذه الدول أو الشعوب أى منفعة..عند رحيله لم يترك سوى التخلف..ولم نجد أثرا لمناهج تعليم متطورة أو معاهد بحث علمى ولا لخطوط التصنيع الحديث أو شبكة متطورة للطرق أو غير ذلك من أسس النهضة الحديثة فى أى مجتمع من المجتمعات ..فهل من المفترض أن تتسم علاقتنا بهذا الغرب بحسن النية ونكران كل تشوهات التاريخ هذه بعد كل ما جرى!!!..من فعل فينا هذا وأخرنا عن الركب سواهم وعملائهم..وما يحدث ومستمر هو نتاج أفعالهم ومؤامرتهم العالمية التى لازلت مستمرة..العداء المتبادل والأحقاد والرغبات الإنتقامية هى ما تربط هذا الغرب بنا..ولكننا كحكومات صرنا على ما يبدو من أصحاب الدماء الباردة ..وتناسينا ما كان ورفعناهم فوق أكتافنا وشعوبنا من جديد كأنهم آلهة..ننظر لبلادهم بولع وشغف وكأننا أحط شعوب الأرض..هذ الغرب المسالم الجميل طيب حقا.. لا يفكر فينا بمثل تفكيرنا الإنتقامى ..هذا الغرب لم يعرفنا فى يوم من الأيام على حقيقتنا..وليس عنده أى استعداد لمعرفتنا المعرفة الحقة وحتى المنصفين منهم ممن حاولوا أن يوصلوا صورة معقولة وعادلة عن الشرق والدين الإسلامى لم يتركوا محاولاتهم لتكتمل وإنما أجهضوها...هذا الغرب ليس لديه سوى انطباعات سريعة كونها عنا من أيام حملاتهم الصليبية .. ومن مدعاة السخرية حقا أنهم هناك فى بلادهم يستخدمون مصطلح " حملة صليبية " كمثال براق يوحى بالشجاعة والتضحية بالنفس فى سبيل المثل الأعلى واستقر فى وجدان شعوبهم أن " الحملة الصليبية " لابد وأن تكون بالضرورة خيرة ونبيلة القصد والهدف ..منزهة عن الغرض مثل رعاية المنكوبين مثلا والمرضى وجمع التبرعات وهكذا أمثلة..أصبح المصطلح من الموروث الشعبى للشعوب الأوربية والأمريكية..تصوروا !!
من ينكر أن الروح الصليبية مازالت فاعلة فى الغرب الأوربى وامتداده الأمريكى ؟!

ويعزز الغرب حالياً تلك الروح بصور ينشرها على مرأى ومسمع من العالم بغرض أن يضرب هؤلاء الهمج الشرقيون..و يحقق من خلالها مصالحه..لست ضد التبادل الحضارى ولا الإستهلاكى مادام لم يؤثر على ثقافتنا الإجتماعية ولا هويتنا ولكننى ضد المحو والإلغاء والتنميط وعدم احترام الآخر تحت بند استضعافه والإستخفاف به ونبذه وتشويه صورته تحت بند السيطرة عليه..أضف لعدم احترام مقدساتنا وديننا ورسولنا وكلام الله عز وجل..
كان يمكن أن نبنى علاقات جيدة جدا معهم لولا سياستهم التعصبية ضدنا..

الآن سأستحضرمعكم اقتباسات من المناقشات التى دارت بينى وبين الأعضاء الكرام..حتى يتسنى لكم قراءتها والإطلاع عليها كتسجيل مهم لتلك المباحثات حول الهوية ولأننى بالفعل أرجو لهذا الموضوع أن يكون اناء حاويا لملامح الهوية ..ارجوه مرجعا أسجل فيه كل ما كتبناه حول هذا الموضوع لنقرأه دائما ويقرأه غيرنا ..وأرجو منكم أن تستكملوه بمشاركتكم معى فى كل الظروف والأحوال..

من المداخلات التى أعتز بها جدا..هذه المداخلات التى سأجلبها هنا لأننى أريدها أن تبقى وأن تخلد فى هذا الموضوع ..ولن أتحدث بشأنها كثيرا الآن ..فلقد قلت عنها ما يكفى ويفيض وأرجو أن تتطلعوا عليها وتقرأوها جيدا..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					



ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة

وبعيداً عن الرومانسيات دعونا نعرف من الساحر

السحرُ والأسطورة
------------

إن السحر - من وجهة نظري الخاصة - هو المشاكسة المباشرة 

للحواس وخداعها حد الوهم وأعلى تأثيراته تكون على السمع ثم 

البصر ويصعدُ هذا الوهم إلى العقل اذا استسلم لانعكاسات 

الحواس المسحورة

أما الأسطورة فهي المشاكسة المباشرة للعقل وهي تفتح أبواباً 

كثيرة من التفاعل فيما بينها وبينه ومساحاتِ من الحرية التفاعلية  

مفتوحةٍ وغير مغلقة مما يجعل زوايا التأثير والتأثر تتعدد وتنطلق 

بهما نحو آفاقٍ أرحب ..

الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ دولةٌ ساحرةٌ وليست أسطورية ..

كيف ؟

هي هذا الوعاء الجيني الكثيف في تاريخ البشرية والمنفصل عن 

الهوية إذ لا هوية له ولا انتماء ممتد .. التكوين في حد ذاته دربٌ 

من دروب السحر حد الإيهام - لاهوية ولا انتماء إلا لما هو آني 

وبتفكيرٍ براجماتي - لهذا فهو تكوين يضرب التاريخ ويضرب النظريةَ 

التطورية من خلال نظريته البنيويةِ الوظيفية التي لاترى غير الآن 

والآن فقط .. 
شركةٌ ضخمةٌ استطاعت أن تتكئ على كل المعارف البشرية 

وتقيم بناءًا مؤسساتياً قوياً متماسكاً لا شك وقد كان لها القدرة
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية على إعادة ورسم الوجه الشاب لرأس 

المال بعد أن كاد يكبر حد العجز وهو على أكتاف أوروبا منذ الثورة 

الصناعية ..
هذه الدولةُ الساحرةُ لا يحركها أحد ومن يظن أن الفأر إسرائيل 

يحركُها فهو واهم ولايبث هذه الفكرة لدى الشعوب وتحديدا هنا 

في المنطقة العربية سوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نفسها 

وذلك استغلالاً للإرث العدائي التاريخي بيننا وبين اليهود .. هكذا 

يستخدم الساحرُ الأوراق يحركها كما يشاء يخفى بعضها ويظهر 

الآخر واللعبة مستمرة والإيحاء وهماً قائمٌ ..

هل هناك فرقٌ فيما بين الغرب الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة في 

نظرة كلِّ منهما للمنطقة ؟

نعم يوجد وهو فرق في التكتيك والوسائل المستخدمة فقط ولكن 

لافرق في الغاية ويؤكد ذلك التاريخ الاستعمارى .. قديما تقاسمت 

انجلترا وفرنسا المنطقة وكل منهما فتحت منابر للشكوى والتظلم 

لمستعمري الدولة الأخرى بل وفي بعض الأوقات ساعدت 

إحداهما مستعمرى الدولة الأخرى على الثورة كما حدث في مصر 

إبان الحملة الفرنسية .. ولكن لأن الغايات واحدة ظل كلاهما واضعا 

قبضته على العالم تقسيما فيما بينهما
وحديثاً الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هذا الساحر الذي جاء يدعو 

للديموقراطية والليبرالية وهماً وكان أول الوهم هو لااااااااااااااا 

للإستعمار العسكري ولهذا ساعد هذا الساحر وفتح الأبواب أمام 

الثورات على انجلترا وفرنسا وإغلاق الشمس عليهما
لماذا ؟
ليس للون عيون المستعمرات أيا كان لونها ولكن ليفتح الأبواب 

أمام حركة رأس المال .. رأس المال الذي أصابه العجز ويحتاج 

لمنهجية مختلفة لإعادة شبابه وهكذا ظهر الساحر كنموذج وهمي 

للحرية أكد هذا الوهم حركة التاريخ فيما بعد وحتى الآن

ماذا فعل هذا الساحر بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ؟
هل ساعد الثورات ؟ 
نعم 
هل أشاع في المناطق التى حصلت على إستقلالها الحرية 
والديموقراطية ؟
لا 
كيف ؟
بالنظر إلى المنطقة العربية فقد سلمها الساحر تماماً للعسكر 

والملوك ومن لم يفهم ويستسلم للغاية من ذلك أباده الساحر كما 

حدث في مصر مع جمال عبد الناصر وكما حدث أخيراً في العراق
والعسكرية بطبيعتها تقوم على إصدار الأمر والإذعان له دون رفض 

او مناقشة فهي ديكتاتورية بطبعها ولكن ربما يصلح هذا في 

الحروب ولكنه لا يصلح كنظام يقيم دولة مؤسساتية قوية
وكذلك النظام السياسي الملكي الذي لايتواكب مع العصر ولا 

يفتح الآفاق نحو حراك إجتماعي يقوم على المؤسسات
ويعرف الساحر ذلك تماماً لذا ترك المنطقة على غيها ووهمها 

واستطاع أن يخترق ومن خلال القائمين على النظم السياسية 

العسكرية والملكية فى المنطقة إما بالعمالة وإما باستغلال 

خوفهم على ضياع ماحصلوا عليه وهم على كراسي السلطة
كما استطاع وحتى لفترة قليلة ماضية أن يعضد من قوة يده فى 

المنطقة - إسرائيل -
وهكذا راح الساحر فوق سطح الكرة الأرضية يمارس سحره بكل 

الأساليب حتى وصل إلى الذروة حديثاً ومن خلال ثورة إتصالاته 

الفذة استطاع أن يفيض بأوهامه السحرية على العالم سمعاً 

وبصراً لكنه لم يكن يعلم أن ثورته التي فجَّرها سوف تفتح التجريد 

على مصراعيه ويتحرك العقل المجرد الذي يستطيع أن يكشف 

الزيف والسحر وماوقعت فيه الحواس وهماً
وهنا
نعم وهنا أيقن الساحر أن لابد من تغيير مخططه فجاء بالعسكر 

وبنفسه ليعيد علينا ظاهرةَ الإستعمار العسكري من جديد وعلَّني 

أراها بداية السقوط لهذا الساحر
جاء بالعسكر لأنه أدرك أن إختفاء الحرية وانتشار الأوهام يعمل 

على ظهور الفكر الأصولي لا محالة وأن ليس أمام الهوية العربية 

غير الإتكاء على المعتقد وهو الأمر الأشد إزعاجاً للساحر .. لعلمه 

بقوة هذا المعتقد ورسوخه وعدم استسلامه للأفكار الغربية عبر 

التاريخ سواء المعتقد الإسلامي أو المسيحي .. وأرى أن الساحر 

حينما أعلن عن حرب صليبية على لسان بعض مريديه ظاهرياً لم 

يكن هذا هو المقصود بالتحديد ولكن هو في باطنه إعلان الحرب 

على ثقافة المنطقة التي يراها دجموية مُعطلة لحركة رأس المال 

في امتداده وأن أقوي ما في هذه الثقافة هو المعتقد ليس 

الإسلامي فقط بل والمعتقد المسيحي الشرقي المختلف تماما 

عن مسيحية الغرب وهو الإختلاف الذي بدا واضحا منذ عصر 

النهضة الأوروبية
وهكذا لايختلف الساحر في نظرته عن الغرب الأوروبي للمنطقة 

فالغايةُ واحدة لكليهما .. وإن اختلفت الوسائل

تحية تقدير واحترام لموقف الكنيسة المصرية الرافض للتدخل 

الغربي فيما يخص الأحوال الشخصية- الزواج والطلاق وغيره من 

الأمور الكثيرة الأخرى - تلك المعاملات الراسخة لدى مسيحيي 

الشرق - الكنيسة القبطية المصرية - من خلال 

قراءتهم للإنجيل وهي القراءة المغايرة تماماً لقراءة الغرب 

المسيحي

لي عودة  









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حكيم عيووون
					


 " المطرُ مستمرٌ فانزح ماشئتَ من الماء "

قد يظنُّ البعضُ أنَّني أبتعدُ عن الموضوع المطروح .. لكنني أحاولُ 

جاهداً الإقتراب من الأسبابِ الحقيقيةِ لما حدث ..


ماحدث يقول أنَّ هناك عملاء وأن يداً ما - داخليةٌ أو خارجيةٌ - مهَّدت 

ورسمت وخطَّطت للفعل .. ولكن النظر إلى هذه الجزيئات فقط 

يجعلنا لانرى غير التفصيلات الصغيرة والإصلاح هنا يظل تابعاً ويظلُّ 

ردَّ فعلٍ مستمرٍ لفعلٍ آخر

لماذا ؟ 

لأن النظرةَ التي تقتصرُ على التفصيلاتِ الصغيرةِ تجعلُنا لاتوقف 
فعل المنبع .. المطرُ مستمرٌ فانزح ماشئتَ من الماء 
لابد من معرفةِ مصدرِ المطرِ ومن ثَمَّ إيقافه .. أمرٌ صعبٌ للغايةِ لكنه 
الأجدى في فهم الأزمة وتصدى يمنعُ التكرار ويعملُ على إنتاج 
أفعالٍ جديدة لا ردود أفعال طيلة الوقت
إن إزالة النتائج لايمحي أسبابها وعناصر تفاعلها الحقيقية ومن ثم 
لايمنعُ تكرارها والبحثُ في الأسباب قد يستلزمُ الإحاطة وبشكلٍ 
تجميعي بكل المفردات مع الأخذ في الإعتبار تعدد الزوايا وتشابك 
الخطوط على جميع المستويات - الظاهر منها والباطن المُستلهَم -
لهذا أرى أنَّ مانحن فيه الآن قد يستلزم قراءةً جيدةً لتاريخِ مائتي 
عام مضت بمرجعيةٍ معرفيةٍ - على المستويين المحسوسِ والمعقول -  
تستطيعُ الإنتقاءَ ومن ثَمَّ القدرةَ على التحليل ومحاولةِ 
الوصولِ إلى نتائج تساعدُ على الوعي بالأزمةِ ومحاولةِ الإصلاح
ربما يجب علينا ألا تستسلمُ وسائلُ إعمالِ عقولنا لما يبثُّه الإعلامُ 
بكُلِّ وسائله وإنما فقط نستعينُ بالمقولاتِ الإعلاميةِ في 
استخدامِها كمفرداتٍ للمناورةِ التحليليةِ
مايعنينا هو التاريخُ في مساراتِه البعيدةِ والقريبةِ والتي تأكَّدت 
تحقيقاً وأصبحت يقيناً يمكن النظر إليه ومحاولةِ تحليلِه بناءًا وتفكيكاً


لماذا اللجوء اتكاءًا على استقراء التاريخ ؟

إنَّ المرجعيةَ التاريخيةَ - المحتوى المُدَوَّن والمسكوت عنه -
لا تساوي صفر
تماماً كالطبيعةِ - على المستوى العلمي -
المعنى صفر لايُقْبَل وليس له أي وجود حتى على المستوى الإجرائي
وأزمةُ التعاملِ مع التاريخ هي الفراغاتُ فيما بين المُدَوَّن والمسكوت عنه

" التاريخُ المُدَوَّنُ "

لا شك أنَّ هناك وقائع حدثت في التاريخ - القديم منه والحديث -
اتسمت بالحدةِ بمعنى أنَّها أقوى من أن يتم تدوينها بالتدخل في 
توصيفاتها وفقا للمنطق البراجماتي 
أو السكوت عنها .. كالحروبِ والثوراتِ والأديانِ العُظمى والإبداعاتِ 
المُخترقةِ المُغَيِّرةِ كالفنِّ والأدبِ والفلسفاتِ والعلوم ... الخ .

وعلى الجانبِ الآخر ثمة وقائع كثيرة فى المسار التاريخي تم التدخل فى توصيفاتها أثناء التدوين
- في لحظةِ الحَدَث أو بعدها - وفقاً للمنطقِ البراجماتي
الذي تتطلبهُ المصلحةُ العامةُ لمُفرداتِ مكانِ الحّدَث على المُستوى الداخلي والخارجي 
- الهويةُ السُلْطَويَّةُ أو الهويةُ بمعناها المُتْسِّع - ..

" التاريخُ المسكوتُ عنه "

التاريخُ من سماتِهِ أنَّهُ ينفجرُ بأحداثه عبر إمتدادِه
بمعنى .. أنَّ المسكوتَ عنه يلفظُهُ التاريخُ حتماً لنراه ونعرفه
وأرى أنَّ أزمةَ الفراغاتِ المعرفيةِ التاريخية فيما بين المُدَوَّن - حقيقةً ونحلاً - والمسكوتِ عنه
أعلى بكثير فيما يخص التاريخ القديم عنها في التاريخِ الحديث ..
ذلك أن التاريخَ القديمَ يستلزمُ جهداً أكثر مما يستلزمه التاريخُ الحديث
من حيث النظر والحصول على داتا وإقامة بُعْداً قياسياً على التوازي والتداخل
يساعدُ في التحليل والوصولِ إلى نتائج حقيقية - أقرب للحقيقة -..

أمَّا التاريخ الحديث فالمهمة أسهل لقرب المسافةِ فيما بين شرائح 
الأحداث ووقوعها بسهولةٍ في دائرةِ المحسوس والمعقول ومن ثم 
سهولة الإمساكِ بالمسكوتِ عنه والمُدَوَّنِ براجماتياً ..

لهذا يجب علينا على الأقل قراءةَ التاريخِ القريب


لماذا أشير بوسائل إعمال عقلي إلى الساحر تحديداً ؟

لأن السبعين عاماً الماضية تؤكد ومما لا يدعو للشك ومن خلالِ 
استقراءٍ واعٍ للأحداثِ أنَّ يدَ هذا الكيان الجيني اللامنتمي للفعلِ 
التاريخي الإنساني تمتدُ لتُحرِّكَ العالمَ إقتصادياً وسياسياً وأزمتُها 
متمثلةٌ في عدم قدرتها على التحريك الثقافي على الرغم مما 
أحدثته من ثوراتٍ مذهلةٍ فيما يخص البنيةِ الإقتصاديةِ ونظمِ البنيةِ السياسية .. 
ربما ظن الساحرُ في البدايةِ أنَّ التحريك الإقتصادي والسياسي كُلُّ يعمل وجوباً على مفرداتِ الثقافة لدي الشعوبِ 
ويغيرها .. ولكنه اكتشف مع الوقت أن لاشئ تغير سوى النمط السلوكي الذي هو ظاهريٌ بطبعِه والذي لايعني بالضرورة أن الثقافة تتغير خاصة وأن الأنماط السلوكيةَ التي نتحت من التغييرات الإقتصاديةِ والسياسية اتسمت بالسرعة تماشيا مع سرعة حركة كلِّ من البنيتين وخاصة الإقتصادية ومن ثَمَّ لم يبق أى نمط سلوكي ليصب في البنية الثقافيةِ التي تستلزم عُمقاً تراكمياً والذي أراه من أسباب فشلِ الساحر في تطبيق العولمة ..

وعليه فالساحر يمر بأزمةٍ وجوديةٍ مع الآخر طيلة الوقت ويدَّعى العكس ويدعو إلى الشفافية وهماً

لماذا الشرق الأوسط وتحديداً المنطقة العربية ؟

- الثقافةُ على الصفةِ والحال
- التضادُ التاريخي
- الأصول

لي عودة

بعد متابعة مايحدث الآن في الإسكندريةِ والقاهرةِ والجيزة




حكيم عيووون









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					


أستاذى العزيز..المبدع..حكيم عيووون 
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين لك يا سيدى..
 وبعد..
شغلنى كثيراً ما كتبته فى المقتبس أعلاه..وتأملته وتفكرت فيه طويلاً..أذهلنى هذا التحليل الإبداعى..والحقيقة أن إبداعه تجلى هنا فى عبقرية السبر نفسها ..وعمق الإستدلال والمناطقة التاريخية - المعاصرة..عبقرية الغوص فى عمق التاريخ والفهم الواعى لمفرداته..ثمة أفكار مشابهة - ليس بالضبط - كثيراً ما تروادنا ونود لو أن نعبر عنها ولكننا لا نصل أبداً ولا نفلح  لأن نفعلها بنفس هذه القدرة الفريدة التى اتضحت فى تحليلك يا سيدى..فشكراً لك من القلب فى البداية على ما أمتعتنا به..

ولم يكن بمقدرورى حقيقة  أن أمرر ما كتبته مرور الكرام لإدراكى لأهميته..وخاصة أنه راقنى كثيراً ليس من دافع الإعجاب وحده بما تبدع .. رغم أننى لا أنكر ذلك ولكن لشىء أعمق بالفعل من مجرد الإعجاب وهو إيمانى بحقيقة هذا التحليل وتصديقى له على وجه الخصوص..

ومن أول وهلة آمنت أن ما قرأته هو اكتشاف فكرى وكنت كلما تعمقت فيه وجدته واحداً من هذه المؤلفات التى تكمن أهميتها لا فيما كشفته لنا فقط بل فيما يمكن أن تفتحه من أبواب للتفكير والتقصى وما تزخر به من أضواء يمكن تسليطها على مناطق معتمة لاستكشاف غياهبها التى تخبىء أسباب التراجع والمرض..والحمد لله أن نظرتك تعدت المستوى الوطنى لتصبح نظرة عالمية ترصد التغيرات والأوضاع والتحريك ..تلك التى ينساق إليها العالم صاغرا ..كالطفل الغرير المطيع..

التاريخ..التاريخ يا سيدى..هو التاريخ..

ما هذا التاريخ الذى يؤرقنا ..ما هذا التاريخ الذى نتشدق به ونتناول سيرته وتوصيفاته فى كل مناسبة تتعلق بحال الوطن حتى بدا الأمر للبعض مثيرًا للملل وباعثاً على الجمود كما أعتقد وأرى..وربما تنامى داخلهم سؤال يكبر فيهم كالطفل المعوق بمرور الوقت " ما جدوى التاريخ هذا الذى يحكون عنه وما الإفادة التى ستعود علينا من الإستعانة بمرجعيته فى تناول قضايا وطنية آنية !!!!".." ما فائدة هذا التاريخ المزعوم إن لم نتعظ منه ونفعله ..؟!!! "
فليذهب التاريخ للجحيم إن لم نحوله لمنطق براجماتى بحت !!! تكتبون عن التاريخ حتى كدتم أن تزهقوا أرواحنا..ماذا فعل تاريخكم هذا..وماذا فعلتم به !!!

نعم يا سيدى..حقيقة توجد هذه الأسئلة وموغرة فى الصدور..وصامتة.. صمت الإرتباك..صمت الخوف..صمت الإذعان...صمت عدم الإقتناع ..حتى صمت خشية الإختلاف والمعارضة..وصولا لصمت إعتلاء الموجة..هى صامتة ربما لكل هذه الأسباب جميعها ولكنها موجودة...تطل من العيون برغم حياء الكشف..برغم خشية الإختلاف والتنكر للتاريخ ربما..ولكننى لا أرفع إحتمالية أن يكون بعض الصدق قد جانبهم فى هذا التصور..

وحتى لا نتصف بأننا نسير فى الركب أينما ذهب وأننا فى السرب نطير أينما غرد..أتمنى لو أن نستفيض ونكشف أصول تحليلك الفكرى النقدى هذا ..فما كتبته قد يبدو للبعض عادياً فى حين أننى أصنفه فى دائرة الفكر الذى يثمر ابداعاً قادر على أن يغير من شروط الحياة الإجتماعية والسياسية..بل حتى الإنسانية لمجتمعنا..ولكننا فى حاجة لأن نخترق هذا التحليل المكتوب أكثر وأكثر ونحوله لمنطق " معمول " إن صح التوصيف...نحاول لو أن نحلل ما كتبته بشكل عملى...بشكل يجيب على الأسئلة الكامنة الناعقة فى الدواخل..نريد أن نوجه المكتوب يا سيدى ناحية الفعل لكى لا يكون مجرد كلمات رومانسية أو حتى إبداعية من وجهة نظر البعض..

وهذا يتطلب منا أن نجيب على هذا السؤال..
كيف نوظف التاريخ ليساعدنا فى حصر وحل مشكلاتنا المعاصرة ؟ وما فائدة التاريخ هنا ؟
فى رأيى الشخصى يا سيدى أنه لكى نتخذ خطوات اجرائية صحيحة نحو فهم مأساة الواقع المصرى المعاصر والعربى بشكل عام لابد وأن نستخدم أدوات معرفية عديدة ..ما هى يا ترى هذه الأدوات المعرفية ؟ وما أهميتها ؟
الإجابة هى نفسها هذا السؤال المطروح... "كيف نوظف التاريخ ليساعدنا فى حصر وحل مشكلاتنا المعاصرة ؟ وما فائدة التاريخ هنا ؟"

فأنا أعتقد أن هذه الأدوات المعرفية هى مزيج من كل نواحى الحياة المعرفية المحيطة..من السياسة إلى التخييل إلى الفيسولوجيا بل حتى تمتد إلى  الفلسفة والعقيدة وعلم اللغة ..وعلى رأس كل هذا تتوج الآداة المعرفية الخطيرة والمضمونة وهى التاريخ ملكاً على عرشها جميعها..والسبب أنه لا يمكن إنقاذ المستقبل إلا إذا وظفنا التاريخ وجعلناه قاعدة مؤسسية لمعطيات ونتائج الحاضر وما سيترتب عليها..لا التاريخ وحده..وإنما كل مصادر المعرفة..ولكن التاريخ أهمها على الإطلاق وقد يتحصل على نسبة ال 70% من جملة القيمة المستحقة..

وما فائدة علم وظائف الأعضاء هنا وعنصر التخييل وهذه الأمور العجيبة..الحقيقة أننى أرى أن مشكلتنا الحالية هى الإنسان المصرى..هذا الذى يحتاج إلى سرعة انتشال من مستنقع اللا أمان واللا انتماء ..وسرعة إنقاذ من ضياع هويته وإيمانه وضرورة معالجة حالة اليأس والإحباط والخلل القيمى المستمر فى الحدوث بفعل الإختراق والفساد ..فنحن لا ننشد هنا سوى الإنسان يا سيدى..الإنسان المصرى ..هو وحده حل الأزمة والقضية التى نحن بصدد مباحثتها..هو وحده ما يهمنا وما يتوجب علينا معالجته ومحو الغشاوة عن عقله وروحه ووعيه..الإنسان الرخيص المعدم الذى تنكرت حكومته لإنسانيته ورفضت الإعتراف بقيمته وكيانه وحضارته وحقوقه وحصانته..هذا على المستوى السياسى والإجتماعى لفكر وفلسفة دولة بأكملها..انكار التراث الخاص والأبعاد الروحية لهذا الإنسان ومن ثم التعامل معه بجحود وافتراء وتدمير فى بنيته الإنسانية والنفسية والإجتماعية والسياسية والأخلاقية..هل هناك إنسانية إذن بلا تاريخ يا سيدى !! وهل هناك تاريخ بلا إنسانية !! كيف نريد إذن أن نتحضر وأن نصبح ديمقراطيين وأحرار وإنسانيين دون تاريخنا ..ونحن نتنكر له ولا نقيم له القدر اللائق !!!

كيف نريد أن نحتفظ بتاريخنا ونعيه ونستفيد من دروسه وعبره كخبرة أساسية ومرجعية ثابته قياسية دون أن نكون فى قرارة أنفسنا إنسان !!!
هل هناك فصل بين الإنسان وتاريخه..أو التاريخ وصاحبه !!!

لا فائدة فى رأيى فى أن نكون إنسان يمارس حقوقه باحترام وبحريه إذا لم نستعن بالتاريخ..الإنسان لا يمكن أن ينفصل عن تاريخه وأحداثه بحلوها ومرها وذكرياتها إذا أراد الإرتقاء بنفسه ..
نظرتى هذه لا تعنى إحلال الحلم والإنفعال محل التفكير المحفز على تحليل ونقد قضايا الواقع تغييراً ومعالجةً ..أقول هذا لأننى أخاف من ظن أننا نريد أن تطغى الوجدانيات وردود الأفعال ذات السمة الإنفعالية على مواقفنا..ويبقى دائماً أن أذكياء العاطفة هم أنفسهم أذكياء العقول وهى نفس نظرية الإنسان والتاريخ..هى نفسها عاطفة القلب وذكاء العقل عندما يتحدا بلا فصل..الإتحاد الذى لا يعنى تغييب أو تضليل بقدر ما يعنى تكامل وتعاضد وتوازن..

والحقيقة أننى أرى أن كل نقاش دار هنا فى هذا الموضوع كان محبذاً للتفكير المبادر التحريضى..وليس للتغريد مع السرب أينما طار..

من ناحية خرى لا أنكر أن المجتمعات الغربية ..تلك التى قدمتها لنا بإثارة يا سيدى تحت عوان "السحر والأسطورة "قامت على خاصيتين أساسيتين كما أعتقد وهو نفسه المبدأ البراجماتى..التفكير والفعل ..والإشتغال بكل المناهج الإجرائية والبراجماتية التى كانت من أهم الأسباب التى شكلت هيكل الثورة الصناعية ..واتباع تلك المناهج من ساعتها واستمراراً للآن هو ما هون طرق إدارة الغرب للواقع وقضاياه..أمر جيد لاشك..ولكن..ما المرجعية..كيف كانت مرجعيتهم فى ذلك ؟

بالنظر إلى الأمر من هذه الزاوية نجد أن الغرب ورث هاتين الخاصيتين وكأنهما ميراث شرعى للأسف من الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ..تخذوا خاصية التفكير عن ابن رشد..حتى أنهم انبهروا حتى الجنون بتفكير هذا العلامة الفيلسوف وأسسوا على علمه فلسفة عربية أوروبية مثلما قرأت عن ذلك فى إحدى المرات ..أما خاصية الفعل والتجريب فلقد كان مرشدهم فيها علماء مسلمين كثر كان على رأسهم ابن الهيثم رائد الفعل والتجريب فى البصريات وأعماله المهمة فى هذا الصدد..إذن تدور الدوائر وتعود إلينا يا سيدى دائماً وأبداً ويبقى فى النهاية القول الذى يحمل الكثير من الصحة..وكل الوجع..العبرة بالنهايات..فكيف هى نهايتهم اليوم وكيف هى نهايتنا !!!!

السؤال الحقيقى يا سيدى والذى أعتقد أنه يهمنا كلنا أن نعرف إجابته..
متى تصبح الأصوليات وبالاً علينا؟..متى يصبح التاريخ هرباً من تحمل أعباء العصر وتهرب من الحاضر إلى ماضى نأخذه على هوانا ونصفه حسب تفسيراتنا وبما يتلائم ورغباتنا فى التخلى عن مسئولية العصر ومواجهة مشاكله وأزماته ؟
متى تصبح الأصولية والسلفية مصوبة للتعطيل أكثر من الدفع ؟

أسألك..
ليس لأننى لدى شك فى إيجابية المداد التاريخى وعونه لنا بقدر ما أود لو أن أخترق هذا المسكوت عنه فى العقول ونستوضح أهمية التاريخ فى حل وكشف قضايا الأمة ..هذا السؤال موجود بالفعل يا سيدى ولكنه يعانى ارتباكاً..حرجاً..عدم وجود إجابة شافية له ربما..

أنا لن أطيل أكثر من ذلك ولكنى سأضع فكرة معينة تدور بخاطرى بخصوص هذا الأمر..أود لو أن أقول أن التاريخ بالنسبة لى أنا شخصياً يدفع على التفكير التحريضى لا التفكير التنويمى البائد..فالتاريخ أهميته تتمثل فى الدفع للأمام..فى المبادرة الإنسانية..فى صور الإرادة الإنسانية..الفعل الإنسانى ذاته القائم على التحقيق وتداركه لا على إرساء المستحيل وصعوبته..

التاريخ هو ما يعطى للإنسانية وقود لإدارة عجلتها..التاريخ يا سيدى هو استراتيجية الإنسانية نفسها..جميعها..استراتيجية العقل والقلب والروح حينما لا ينفصلا عن بعضهما..ولا يبتعدا عن أصولهم ومدادهم الذى يعينهم على التواصل والإستمرار والربط...

وهل معنى ذلك أن هناك إذن إنسانية استراتيجية وإنسانية لا إستراتيجية..هل هناك عقل استراتيجى وعقل لا استراتيجى..هل هناك فعل قائم على الفصل وآخر على الوصل هل توجد انسانية قائمة على الفصل وأخرى على الإتصال والتعمير..

أعتقد أن الإجابة هى نعم فى ضوء ما ذكرت..وما يحكم كل هذه الحالات هو تقدير التاريخ واحترامه وجعله فى الحسبان والإستعانة به..

أطلت..والله أطلت أعرف...ولكن الموضوع شيق..
ختاماً أحب أن أوجه تقدير خاص لأختى الغالية " قلب مصر " على إدارتها الذكية لهذا الموضوع ..على مستوى التفكير والعاطفة..القول والفعل..كما أعتذر منها أن كنت غردت قليلاً خارج السرب بمداخلتى هذه..وطاوعتنى نفسى أن أسترسل فى جزئية تخص التاريخ ظناً منى أننى مازلت أتحدث فى عمق المشكلة فى محاولة لإستخراج بعض الأفكار والحلول والمقترحات المعينة ..ومن ناحية أخرى زرع إيمان ما فى قلوبنا ولو على مستوى منتدى أبناء مصر يشير إلى أهمية المرجعية التاريخية وكيف أننا عندما نقصد الرجوع للتاريخ أننا نعمد إلى إستئصال أسباب الداء من جذورها وأصولها بالإستعانة بما يعضد من هدفنا من دروس الماضى وعبره..

كما أن نقاشاتنا هنا لن تضيع هباء..فالكلمات لا تموت وإنما تبقى..فلتبقى كلماتنا حية وإيجابية وموضوعية صادقة لكل الأجيال من بعدنا ولكل أولادنا وبناتنا..أدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تكون كلماتنا ساعية للخير والحق والجمال وأن يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتنا..

وأشكرك يا سيدى شكراً عزيزاً على ما أتحفتنا به هذه المرة ولتسمح لى أن أنقله إلى موضوع تحت عنوان " ملامح الهوية " فأنا أعتقد أنه سيساعدنى كثيراً هناك ..وأنه لابد وأن يكون كلاماً خالداً وباقياً عن هويتنا ومرجعيتها
تحياتى 




وهنا نقاش أحسبه هام..دار بينى وبين الفاضل طريق..نقاش من النقاشات التى أعتز بها كذلك..على هذا الرابط..لا يبتعد هذا النقاش فى رأيى كثيراً عن ملامح الهوية  ولأن المداخلات كانت متعددة ومطولة أعتذر إن لم أستطع جلبها هنا..وإليكم الرابط..

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread161830.html


والآن وبشكل عملى دعونى أستعرض معكم بعض ملامح الهوية المتحركة ايجابا وليس جمودا..وردات أفعال عادية لمصريين عاديين حول حادثة الاسكندرية..حدث هذا فعلا..ليس شكلياً ولا مجاملة ولا مجرد تظاهرة..ولكنه نبع من احساس حقيقى أحسبه متأصل فى المسلم المصرى..













ليست مجرد مجموعة من الصور..ولكنها كانت واقع متحرك حقيقى..وحتى التظاهرات السلبية عزيتها لفورة الغضب ولإختلاف الرؤى والتأويلات..يعنى وجدتها طبيعية فى سياق الحدث..أما التظاهرات الإيجابية فكانت الأكثر وقعا وصدقا وقوة وهى ما أراهن عليه فى قوة ملامح الهوية بصرف النظر عن المناخ السائد ..
هنا صور أخرى..هل على هذا القياس ؟..ربما..ولما لا..



طبعا دى سينا..أرضنا..لما كان العلم الإسرائيلى عليها



وهنا مطمنين وفرحانيين على أرضنا..وموش متخيلين طبعا اللى هايحصلهم..



ودى صور لتحصينات إسرائل وجيشها اللى كان عامل أقوى ساتر فى تاريخ العالم وفاكرأنه بكده حمى نفسه مننا..







وموشى ديان على الجبهة








وفجأة جت الضربة المصرية



نهايتهم على ايدينا ..موطيين ووشهم فى الأرض..زى أصلهم..

أنا بسأل بقى..ياترى ماكانش فيه أقباط فى حرب أكتوبر ؟
ماكانش فيه قيادات عسكرية من الأقباط ؟
ماكانش فيه ناس ماتت من الأقباط ؟
طيب..هل معقول أى فتنة أو حادثة مهما كانت قوية تقدر تلغى التماهى دا..والتاريخ المشترك دا..؟

....

ياريت كلنا نحب بلدنا..نحبها بصدق..
نحبها بدون مزيدات ولا شعارات ولا تظاهرات ولا تمثيليات ولا محاولة إفشال الآخر والطلوع على فشلة وإحباطه
ياريت كلنا نعمل ونصدق القول ونقرنه بالعمل..
ياريت مانحبطش بعض ونبص لبعض ويكون كل غرضنا أننا نقلل من شأن بعض ومانفكرش غير فى نفسنا وصورتنا ورأينا وحدنا
ياريت ياريت مانحقرش من بعض ونحترم الآخر
ونقدرطريق العلم..وطريق البحث..
ومعنى من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ..دون التكبر ولا الغرور ولا محاولة التظاهر بأننا كلنا أبو العريف
كلنا فى حاجة للعلم والإيمان به والعمل عليه دون صلف ودون ترفع
ياريت مانحولش بلدنا لمشكلة كنيسة عايزة صوتها يعلى ويعلى وتاخد حقوق أكتر وأكتر ويكون شعب مصر هو شعب كنيسة أو شعب مسجد
ياريت ماندخلش الأمور العقائدية والروحية فى الأمور المدنية
ياريت مانقولش الكنيسة هى اللى لازم تحط مثلا قواعد الإنتخابات والعدالة وتداول السلطة وحقوق الإنسان
وياريت مانقولش لأ..الأزهر هو اللى يقول مين يكون رئيس الجمهورية بعيدا عن إرادة الشعب..
ياريت تكون الحسبة موش بين دولة وكنيسة ودولة ومسجد بقدر ماهى بين وطن ومواطنيين..وبالحق والعدل والإيمان والخير
ياريت مانفتعلش احاسيسنا ولا نمشى فى تيارات متطرفة ولا نهتف مع المنتصر أو اللى صوته أعلى أو المثقف فلان والنخبوى علان
ياريت نكون ايد واحدة ولو بنسبة 65%
ياريت اللى بيحب بلده فعلا يسأل نفسه هل قادر يضحى بحياته علشانه ..هل قادر مايخافش ويموت فى سبيلها..هل قادريتحمل بعض المشقة والفوضى والهلع زى الناس اللى عملت قبلنا وماتت وغيرت ورسمت التاريخ..هل احنا بقينا كدا..هل احنا أصلاً كدا ؟
أعتقد أننا لو صدقنا النية وعملنا بإخلاص وضمرنا الخير والسلام لبعضنا ممكن سلوكياتنا تتحسن
وهاقول وهأكد على إن مهما كانت البنية التحتية سيئة 
واننا فقراء وأميين
إلا أن الأميين فينا عمرهم ماكانوا عدوانيين ولا قاتلين
طول عمرهم طيبين
وطول عمر الفقراء فى حالهم مشغوليين فى لقمة عيشهم
الفقر والمرض والجهل فعلا أشياء مدمرة
ولكن موش هى اللى خلتنا نموت فى بعض
وموش هيا اللى هاتدمرنا 
وياريت نحط فى بالنا دولة زى الهند
تعداد سكانها أد ايه
والفقر اللى كان فيها والجهل والمرض
ومع ذلك الهند دلوقتى عملت ايه وبقت ايه
وازاى البنية التحتية السيئة ماوقفتهمش
كل دا وأنا لسه بتكلم فى ملامح الهوية
ماعتقدش انى خرجت عنها
كل دا وانا لسه مقربتش من ملامح الهوية
ياترى هاعرف ؟
هاعرف اعبر عن ملامح الهوية زى مانا حساها فيا؟!
بحاول..وانتوا معايا..
أشكركم ..
ودمتم فى رعاية الله وأمنه
ندى



*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ندى

كملي

اكتبي واكتبي واكتبي
وارسمي
عن ملامح الهوية اتكلمي

عن رفاعة وطه وشوقي 
خلينا نكتب معاه
اكتبي ونمنمي
عن السنباطي وبليغ وزكريا
وعبد الوهاب ودرويش
إطلعي
واطلعي
إطلعي نطلع معاكي
إطلعي الأوتار
وسمعينا وفوق الموسيقى ورنِّمى

عَلِّمي واتعلِّمي
إن الوطن .. واحد وطن
إحنا فيه وهوا فينا
وهوا بينا 
واحنا بيه كلِّنا*





*الأول


ياااااااااااا ...*





*مِصْرُ

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى
> 
> كملي
> 
> اكتبي واكتبي واكتبي
> وارسمي
> عن ملامح الهوية اتكلمي
> 
> عن رفاعة وطه وشوقي 
> ...


يااااه
أنا حقا أبكى..
الفرحة فى الشارع أبكتنى ..
وملامح هويتهم أبكتنى..
حتى هم كانوا يبكون..
رأيت الدموع أقسم بالله مترقرقة فى العيون ومنسالة..
هوية المخلصين والشرفاء من أبناء هذا الوطن يا حكيم..
عندما كان مقطع الأغنية يأتى على كلمة مصر
كان ينطقونها جماعيا ..وبشكل تهتز له أركان الإسماعيلية..
ويتعالى النغم فى السماء..من متعدد الحناجر الصادقة..
ملامح الهوية..
آآآه
مثلما تصورتها فى الحقيقة وفى التمنى..موجودة
ورأيتها..
على القلوب محفورة..وفى العيون مرسومة..
ملامح الهوية حية..والله حية..مثلما ناديت أنت يا حكيم فى كل المناسبات
ومثلما كان أغلبنا موقن
وكنت على عهدى والحمد لله..
لم يكن فقرا ولا غنى ولا علما ولا جهلا ولا مرضا ولا صحة هو ما سيبهت من ملامح الهوية ويطفئها..
لااااااا
لا والله..
لأن هؤلاء البشر..على الفطرة خلوقيين..طيبين..ومضحيين..
هؤلاء البشر متسامحيين ..وطول عمرهم يا سيدى..والمعدن الأصيل فيهم لا يصدأ أبدا
أنا !!!
أنا سأقول وأقول وأقول 
الغناء لن يتوقف من اليوم فصاعدا 
كلنا سنغنى وسنرسم وننثر الألوان والألحان
وهذا الموضوع إن شاء الله سأجعله حافل بضياءات الحرية
ومشاعل الهوية ..
فعندى منكم ومن الوطن ومن الشعب مادة خصبة تكفينى وتفيض
سأكتب يا سيدى وسنكتب
وسنغنى جمبعا هاهنا
ونصعد الألحان والمقامات والإيقاعات
فالمعطيات اليوم دامغة
وكم كان الله كريما حينما وهبنا هذا الحدث ..النعمة الكريمة..فى خضم الوقت الصعب الذى كنا نعانى فيه
والذى كنت أنا شخصيا أعانى فيه إجهادا فكريا غير عاديا لترسيخ ملامح الهوية فيمن حولى
فالحمد لله على نعمة الإلهة
كيف أشكرك على أنك رفعت هذا الموضوع فى هذا الوقت ؟!!
هذا يشرفنى وشىء أعتز به
وسأعمل..سأعمل إن شاء الله
تحياتى لك سيدى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

أسمحى لي يا ندى , :f: , مشاركة بسيطة ف موضوعك الجميل ,, :xmas 9: 
*سعد الدين الشاذلي



بطاقة تعريفآخر رتبةفريق
الجنسية مصري تاريخ الميلادأبريل
1922مكان الميلادقرية شبرتنا مركز بسيون فى محافظة الغربية
تاريخ الوفاة10 فبراير2011
مكان الوفاةالقاهرةأثناء الخدمة
سنوات الخدمة16 مايو1940 - 13 ديسمبر1973
أهم قياداترئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية
الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي (أبريل1922-10 فبراير2011)، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية في الفترة ما بين 16 مايو1971 وحتى 13 ديسمبر1973. ولد بقرية شبراتنا مركز بسيون في محافظة الغربية في دلتا النيل. يوصف بأنه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصري الناجح على خط الدفاع الإسرائيلي بارليف في حرب أكتوبر عام 1973.
محتويات

* أهم المناصب التي تقلدها

مؤسس وقائد أول فرقة قوات مظلية في مصر (1954-1959).
قائد أول قوات عربية موحدة في الكونغو كجزء من قوات الأمم المتحدة (1960-1961).
ملحق عسكري في لندن (1961-1963).
قائد لواء المشاة (1965-1966).
قائد القوات الخاصة (المظلات والصاعقة) (1967-1969).
قائد لمنطقة البحر الأحمر (1970-1971).
رئيس هيئة أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية (1971-1973).
سفير مصر في بريطانيا (1974-1975).
سفير مصر في البرتغال (1975-1978).
حياته العسكرية


حظى بشهرته لأول مره في عام 1941 عندما كانت القوات المصرية والبريطانية تواجه القوات الألمانية في الصحراء العربية، خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية وعندما صدرت الأوامر للقوات المصرية والبريطانية بالانسحاب. بقى الملازم الشاذلي ليدمر المعدات المتبقية في وجه القوات الألمانية المتقدمة[بحاجة لمصدر].
اثبت الشاذلي نفسه مرة أخرى في نكسة 1967 عندما كان يقود وحدة من القوات المصرية الخاصة المعروفة بمجموعة الشاذلي في مهمة لحراسة وسط سيناء ووسط أسوأ هزيمة شهدها الجيش المصري في العصر الحديث وإنقطاع الاتصالات مع القيادة المصرية وكنتيجه لفقدان الاتصال بين الشاذلي وبين قيادة الجيش في سيناء، فقد اتخذ الشاذلي قرارا جريئا فعبر بقواته الحدود الدوليه قبل غروب يوم 5 يونيو وتمركز بقواته داخل الاراضي الفلسطينيه المحتله بحوالي خمسة كيلومترات وبقي هناك يومين الي ان تم الاتصال بالقياده العامه المصرية التي اصدرت اليه الاوامر بالانسحاب فورا. فاستجاب لتلك الاوامر وبدأ انسحابه ليلا وقبل غروب يوم 8 يونيو في ظروف غاية في الصعوبة، باعتباره كان يسير في أرض يسيطر العدو تمامًا عليها، ومن دون أي دعم جوي، وبالحدود الدنيا من المؤن، واستطاع بحرفية نادرة أن يقطع أراضي سيناء كاملة من الشرق إلى الشط الغربي لقناة السويس (حوالي 200 كم). وقد نجح في العوده بقواته ومعداته إلي الجيش المصري سالما، وتفادى النيران الإسرائيلية، وتكبد خسائر بنسبة 10% إلى 20%. فكان اخر قائد مصري ينسحب بقواته من سيناء.
بعد هذه الحادثه اكتسب سمعة كبيرة في صفوف الجيش المصري، فتم تعيينه قائدًا للقوات الخاصة والصاعقة والمظلات، وقد كانت أول واخر مرة في التاريخ المصري يتم فيها ضم قوات المظلات وقوات الصاعقة إلى قوة موحدة هي القوات الخاصة.

تعيينه رئيساً لأركان القوات المسلحة


الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي أثناء إلقائه إحدى المحاضرات


في 16 مايو1971، وبعد يوم واحد من إطاحة الرئيس السادات بأقطاب النظام الناصري، فيما سماه بـثورة التصحيح عين الشاذلي رئيسًا للأركان بالقوات المسلحة المصرية، باعتبار أنه لم يكن يدين بالولاء إلا لشرف الجندية، فلم يكن محسوبًا على أي من المتصارعين على الساحة السياسية المصرية آنذاك.
بقول الفريق الشاذلي : كان هذا نتيجة ثقة الرئيس السادات به وبإمكانياته، ولأنه لم أكن الأقدم والمؤهل من الناحية الشكلية لقيادة هذا المنصب، ولكن ثقته في قدراته جعلته يستدعيه، ويتخطى حوالي أربعين لواء من اللواءات الأقدم منه في هذا المنصب.
دخل الفريق الشاذلي في خلافات مع الفريق محمد أحمد صادق وزير الحربية آن ذاك حول خطة العمليات الخاصة بتحرير سيناء، حيث كان الفريق صادق يرى أن الجيش المصري يتعين عليه ألا يقوم بأي عملية هجومية إلا إذا وصل إلى مرحلة تفوق على العدو في المعدات والكفاءة القتالية لجنوده، عندها فقط يمكنه القيام بعملية كاسحة يحرر بها سيناء كلها.
وجد الفريق الشاذلي أن هذا الكلام لا يتماشى مع الإمكانيات الفعلية للجيش، ولذلك طالب أن يقوم بعملية هجومية في حدود إمكانياته، تقضي باسترداد من 10 إلى 12 كم في عمق سيناء.
بنى الفريق الشاذلي رأيه ذلك على أنه من المهم أن تفصل الإستراتيجية الحربية على إمكانياتك وطبقا لإمكانيات العدو. وسأل الشاذلي الفريق صادق : هل لديك القوات التي تستطيع أن تنفذ بها خطتك ؟ فقال له: لا. فقال له الشاذلي : على أي أساس إذن نضع خطة وليست لدينا الإمكانيات اللازمة لتنفيذها؟.
أقال الرئيس السادات الفريق صادق وعين المشير أحمد إسماعيل علي وزيراً للحربية والذي بينه وبين الفريق الشاذلي خلافات قديمة
[عدل] خطة المآذن العالية

يقول الشاذلي عن الخطة التي وضعها للهجوم على إسرائيل واقتحام قناة السويس التي سماها "المآذن العالية" إن ضعف الدفاع الجوي يمنعنا من أن نقوم بعملية هجومية كبيرة.. ولكن من قال إننا نريد أن نقوم بعملية هجومية كبيرة.. ففي استطاعتنا أن نقوم بعملية محدودة، بحيث نعبر القناة وندمر خط بارليف ونحتل من 10 إلى 12 كيلومترا شرق القناة".
وكانت فلسفة هذه الخطة تقوم على أن لإسرائيل مقتلين : المقتل الأول هو عدم قدرتها على تحمل الخسائر البشرية نظرًا لقلة عدد أفرادها. والمقتل الثاني هو إطالة مدة الحرب، فهي في كل الحروب السابقة كانت تعتمد على الحروب الخاطفة التي تنتهي خلال أربعة أسابيع أو ستة أسابيع على الأكثر؛ لأنها خلال هذه الفترة تقوم بتعبئة 18% من الشعب الإسرائيلي وهذه نسبة عالية جدًّا.
ثم إن الحالة الاقتصادية تتوقف تمامًا في إسرائيل والتعليم يتوقف والزراعة تتوقف والصناعة كذلك ؛ لأن معظم الذين يعملون في هذه المؤسسات في النهاية ضباط وعساكر في القوات المسلحة ؛ ولذلك كانت خطة الشاذلي تقوم على استغلال هاتين النقطتين.
الخطة كان لها بعدان آخران على صعيد حرمان إسرائيل من أهم مزاياها القتالية يقول عنهما الشاذلي: "عندما أعبر القناة وأحتل مسافة بعمق 10: 12 كم شرق القناة بطول الجبهة (حوالي 170 كم) سأحرم العدو من أهم ميزتين له؛ فالميزة الأولى تكمن في حرمانه من الهجوم من الأجناب؛ لأن أجناب الجيش المصري ستكون مرتكزة على البحر المتوسط في الشمال، وعلى خليج السويس في الجنوب، ولن يستطيع الهجوم من المؤخرة التي ستكون قناة السويس، فسيضطر إلى الهجوم بالمواجهة وعندها سيدفع الثمن فادحًا".
وعن الميزة الثانية قال الشاذلي: "يتمتع العدو بميزة مهمة في المعارك التصادمية، وهي الدعم الجوي السريع للعناصر المدرعة التابعة له، حيث تتيح العقيدة القتالية الغربية التي تعمل إسرائيل بمقتضاها للمستويات الصغرى من القادة بالاستعانة بالدعم الجوي، وهو ما سيفقده لأني سأكون في حماية الدفاع الجوي المصري، ومن هنا تتم عملية تحييد الطيران الإسرائيلي من المعركة.

حرب أكتوبر


في يوم 6 أكتوبر1973 في الساعة 1405 (الثانية وخمس دقائق ظهراً) شن الجيشان المصري والسوري هجومًا كاسحًا على إسرائيل، بطول الجبهتين، ونفذ الجيش المصري خطة "المآذن العالية" التي وضعها الفريق الشاذلي بنجاح غير متوقع، لدرجة أن الشاذلي يقول في كتابه "حرب أكتوبر": "في أول 24 ساعة قتال لم يصدر من القيادة العامة أي أمر لأي وحدة فرعية.. قواتنا كانت تؤدي مهامها بمنتهى الكفاءة والسهولة واليسر كأنها تؤدي طابور تدريب تكتيكي".

موقفه من تطوير الهجوم

أرسلت القيادة العسكرية السورية مندوبًا للقيادة الموحدة للجبهتين التي كان يقودها المشير أحمد إسماعيل علي تطلب زيادة الضغط على القوات الإسرائيلية على جبهة قناة السويس لتخفيف الضغط على جبهة الجولان، فطلب الرئيس السادات من إسماعيل تطوير الهجوم شرقًا لتخفيف الضغط على سوريا، فأصدر إسماعيل أوامره بذلك على أن يتم التطوير صباح 12 أكتوبر.
عارض الفريق الشاذلي بشدة أي تطوير خارج نطاق الـ12 كيلو التي تقف القوات فيها بحماية مظلة الدفاع الجوي، وأي تقدم خارج المظله معناه أننا نقدم قواتنا هدية للطيران الإسرائيلي.
بناء على أوامر تطوير الهجوم شرقًا هاجمت القوات المصرية في قطاع الجيش الثالث الميداني (في اتجاه السويس) بعدد 2 لواء، هما اللواء الحادي عشر (مشاة ميكانيكي) في اتجاه ممر الجدي، واللواء الثالث المدرع في اتجاه ممر "متلا".
وفي قطاع الجيش الثاني الميداني (اتجاه الإسماعيلية) هاجمت الفرقة 21 المدرعة في اتجاه منطقة "الطاسة"، وعلى المحور الشمالي لسيناء هاجم اللواء 15 مدرع في اتجاه "رمانة".
كان الهجوم غير موفق بالمرة كما توقع الشاذلي، وانتهى بفشل التطوير، مع اختلاف رئيسي، هو أن القوات المصرية خسرت 250 دبابة من قوتها الضاربة الرئيسية في ساعات معدودات من بدء التطوير للتفوق الجوي الإسرائيلي.
وبنهاية التطوير الفاشل أصبحت المبادأة في جانب القوات الإسرائيلية التي استعدت لتنفيذ خطتها المعدة من قبل والمعروفة باسم "الغزالة" للعبور غرب القناة، وحصار القوات المصرية الموجودة شرقها خاصة ان القوات المدرعه التي قامت بتطوير الهجوم شرقا هي القوات التي كانت مكلفة بحماية الضفة الغربية ومؤخرة القوات المسلحة وبعبورها القنال شرقا وتدمير معظمها في معركة التطوير الفاشل ورفض السادات سحب ما تبقى من تلك القوات مرة أخرى إلى الغرب، أصبح ظهر الجيش المصري مكشوفا غرب القناة. فيما عرف بعد ذلك بثغرة الدفرسوار.

ثغرة الدفرسوار


الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي مع الرئيس السادات وقادة حرب أكتوبر في المركز 10


اكتشفت طائرة استطلاع أمريكية لم تستطع الدفاعات الجوية المصرية إسقاطها بسبب سرعتها التي بلغت ثلاث مرات سرعة الصوت وارتفاعها الشاهق وجود ثغرة بين الجيش الثالث في السويس والجيش الثاني في الإسماعيلية، وقام الأمريكان بإبلاغ إسرائيل ونجح أرئيل شارون قائد إحدى الفرق المدرعة الإسرائيلية بالعبور إلى غرب القناة من الثغرة بين الجيشين الثاني والثالث، عند منطقة الدفرسوار القريبة من البحيرات المرّة بقوة محدودة ليلة 16 أكتوبر، وصلت إلى 6 ألوية مدرعة، و3 ألوية مشاة مع يوم 22 أكتوبر.واحتل شارون المنطقة ما بين مدينتي الإسماعيلية والسويس، ولم يتمكن من احتلال أي منهما وكبدته القوات المصرية والمقاومة الشعبية خسائر فادحة.
تم تطويق الجيش الثالث بالكامل في السويس، ووصلت القوات الإسرائيلية إلى طريق السويس القاهرة، ولكنها توقفت لصعوبة الوضع العسكري بالنسبة لها غرب القناة خصوصا بعد فشل الجنرال شارون في الاستيلاء على الإسماعيلية وفشل الجيش الإسرائيلى في احتلال السويس مما وضع القوات الإسرائيلية غرب القناة في مأزق صعب وجعلها محاصرة بين الموانع الطبيعية والاستنزاف والقلق من الهجوم المصري المضاد الوشيك.
في يوم 17 أكتوبر طالب الفريق الشاذلي بسحب عدد 4 ألوية مدرعة من الشرق إلى الغرب ؛ ليزيد من الخناق على القوات الإسرائيلية الموجودة في الغرب، والقضاء عليها نهائيًّا، علماً بأن القوات الإسرائيلية يوم 17 أكتوبر كانت لواء مدرع وفرقة مشاة فقط وتوقع الفريق الشاذلي عبور لواء إسرائيلي اضافي ليلا لذا فطالب بسحب عدد 4 ألوية مدرعة تحسبا لذلك وأضاف ان القوات المصرية ستقاتل تحتة مضلة الدفاع الجوي وبمساعدة الطيران المصري ووهو ما يضمن التفوق المصري الكاسح وسيتم تدمير الثغرة تدميرا نهائيا وكأن عاصفة هبت على الثغرة وقضت عليها (حسب ما وصف الشاذلي)، وهذه الخطة تعتبر من وجهة نظر الشاذلي تطبيق لمبدأ من مبادئ الحرب الحديثة، وهو "المناورة بالقوات"، علمًا بأن سحب هذه الألوية لن يؤثر مطلقًا على أوضاع الفرق المشاة الخمس المتمركزة في الشرق.
لكن السادات وأحمد إسماعيل رفضا هذا الأمر بشدة، بدعوى أن الجنود المصريين لديهم عقدة نفسية من عملية الانسحاب للغرب منذ نكسة 1967، وبالتالي رفضا سحب أي قوات من الشرق للغرب، وهنا وصلت الأمور بينهما وبين الشاذلي إلى مرحلة الطلاق.

الخروج من الجيش

في 13 ديسمبر1973 وفي قمة عمله العسكري بعد حرب أكتوبر تم تسريح الفريق الشاذلي من الجيش بواسطة الرئيس أنور السادات وتعيينه سفيراً لمصر في إنجلترا ثم البرتغال.
في عام 1978 انتقد الشاذلي بشدة معاهدة كامب ديفيد وعارضها علانية مما جعله يتخذ القرار بترك منصبه والذهاب إلى الجزائر كلاجئ سياسي.
في المنفى كتب الفريق الشاذلي مذكراته عن الحرب والتي اتهم فيها السادات باتخاذ قرارات خاطئة رغماً عن جميع النصائح من المحيطين أثتاء سير العمليات على الجبهة أدت إلى وأد النصر العسكري والتسبب في الثغرة وتضليل الشعب بإخفاء حقيقة الثغرة وتدمير حائط الصواريخ وحصار الجيش الثالث لمدة فاقت الثلاثة أشهر كانت تصلهم الإمدادات تحت إشراف الجيش الإسرائيلي، كما اتهم في تلك المذكرات الرئيس السادات بالتنازل عن النصر والموافقة على سحب أغلب القوات المصرية إلى غرب القناة في مفاوضات فض الاشتباك الأولى وأنهى كتابه ببلاغ للنائب العام يتهم فيه الرئيس السادات بإساءة استعمال سلطاته وهو الكتاب الذي أدى إلى محاكمته غيابيا بتهمة إفشاء أسرار عسكرية وحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة سنوات مع الأشغال الشاقة. ووضعت أملاكه تحت الحراسة, كما تم حرمانه من التمثيل القانونى وتجريده من حقوقه السياسية.
وقد تقدم برقع خطاب للنائب العام المصري

نص خطاب الذي وجهه إلى النائب العام

السيد النائب العام :
تحية طيبة.. وبعد
أتشرف أنا الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية في الفترة ما بين 16 من مـايو 1971 وحتى 12 ديسمبر 1973، أقيم حاليا بالجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية بمدينة الجزائر العاصمة وعنواني هو صندوق بريد رقم 778 الجزائر- المحطة b.p 778 alger. Gare بأن اعرض على سيادتكم ما يلي :
أولا: إني أتهم السيد محمد أنور السادات رئيس جمهورية مصر العربيـة بأنه خلال الفترة ما بين أكتوبر 1973 ومايو 1978، وحيث كان يشغل منصب رئيس الجمهورية والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية بأنه ارتكب الجرائم التالية:
الإهمال الجسيم

وذلك انه وبصفته السابق ذكرها أهمل في مسئولياته إهمالا جسيما واصدر عدة قرارات خاطئة تتعـارض مع التوصيات التي أقرها القادة العسكريون، وقد ترتب على هذه القرارات الخاطئة ما يلي:
نجاح العدو في اختراق مواقعنا في منطقة الدفرسوار ليلة 15/16 أكتوبر 73 في حين انه كان من الممكن ألا يحدث هذا الاختراق إطلاقا.
فشل قواتنا في تدمير قوات العدو التي اخترقت مواقعنا في الدفرسوار، في حين أن تدمير هذه القوات كان في قدرة قواتنا، وكان تحـقيق ذلك ممكنا لو لم يفرض السادات على القادة العسكريين قراراته الخاطئة.
نجاح العدو في حصار الجيش الثالث يوم 23 من أكتوبر 73، في حين أنه كان من الممكن تلافي وقوع هذه الكارثة.
تزييف التاريخ

وذلك انه بصفته السابق ذكرها حاول ولا يزال يحاول أن يزيف تاريخ مصر، ولكي يحقق ذلك فقد نشر مذكراته في كتاب اسماه (البحث عن الذات) وقد ملأ هذه المذكرات بالعديد من المعلومات الخاطئة التي تظهر فيها أركان التزييف المتعمد وليس مجرد الخطأ البريء.
الكذب

وذلك انه كذب على مجلس الشعب وكذب على الشعب المصري في بياناته الرسمية وفي خطبه التي ألقاها على الشعب أذيعت في شتى وسائل الإعلام المصري. وقد ذكر العديد من هذه الأكاذيب في مذكراته (البحث عن الذات) ويزيد عددها على خمسين كذبة، اذكـر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مايلي:
ادعاءه بان العدو الذي اخـترق في منطقـة الدفرسوار هو سبعة دبابات فقط واستمر يردد هذه الكذبة طوال فترة الحرب.
ادعاءه بأن الجيش الثالث لم يحاصر قط في حين أن الجيش الثالث قد حـوصر بواسطة قوات العدو لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.
الادعاء الباطل

وذلك انه ادعى باطلا بأن الفريق الشاذلي رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية قد عاد من الجبهة منهارا يوم 19 من أكتوبر 73، وانه أوصى بسحب جميع القوات المصرية من شرق القناة، في حين انه لم يحدث شيء من ذلك مطلقا.
إساءة استخدام السلطة
وذلك أنه بصفته السابق ذكرها سمح لنفسه بان يتهم خصومه السياسيين بادعاءات باطلة، واستغل وسائل إعلام الدولة في ترويـج هذه الادعاءات الباطلة. وفي الوقت نفسه فقد حرم خصومه من حق استخدام وسائل الإعلام المصرية -التي تعتبر من الوجهة القانونية ملكا للشعب- للدفاع عن أنفسهم ضد هذه الاتهامات الباطلة.
ثانيا:
إني أطالب بإقامة الدعوى العمومية ضد الرئيس أنور السادات نظير ارتكابه تلك الجرائم ونظرا لما سببته هذه الجرائم من أضرار بالنسبة لأمن الوطن ونزاهة الحكم.
ثالثا:
اذا لم يكن من الممكن محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية في ظل الدستور الحالي على تلك الجرائم، فإن اقل ما يمكن عمله للمحافظة على هيبة الحكم هو محاكمتي لأنني تجرأت واتهمت رئيس الجمهورية بهذه التهم التي قد تعتقدون من وجهة نظركم انها اتهامات باطلة. إن البينة على من ادعى وإني أستطيع- بإذن الله- أن أقدم البينة التي تؤدى إلى ثبوت جميع هذه الادعاءات وإذا كان السادات يتهرب من محاكمتي, على أساس أن المحاكمة قد تترتب عليها إذاعة بعض الأسرار، فقد سقطت قيمة هذه الحجة بعد أن قمت بنشر مذكراتي في مجلة "الوطن العربي" في الفترة ما بين ديسمبر 78 ويوليو 1979 للرد على الأكاذيب والادعاءات الباطلة التي وردت في مذكرات السادات. لقد اطلع على هذه المذكرات واستمع إلى محتوياتها عشرات الملايين من البشر في العالم العربي ومئات الألوف في مصر.
الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي

عودته

عاد عام 1992 إلى مصر بعد 14 عاماً قضاها في المنفىبالجزائر وقبض عليه فور وصوله مطار القاهرة وأجبر على قضاء مدة الحكم عليه بالسجن دون محاكمة رغم أن القانون المصري ينص على أن الأحكام القضائية الصادرة غيابياً لابد أن تخضع لمحاكمة أخرى.
وجهت للفريق للشاذلي تهمتان الأولى هي نشر كتاب بدون موافقة مسبقة عليه، واعترف " الشاذلي " بارتكابها. أما التهمة الثانية فهي إفشاء أسرار عسكرية في كتابه، وأنكر الشاذلي صحة هذه التهمة الأخيرة بشدة، بدعوى أن تلك الأسرار المزعومة كانت أسرارًا حكومية وليست أسرارًا عسكرية.
وأثناء تواجده بالسجن، نجح فريق المحامين المدافع عنه في الحصول على حكم قضائى صادر من أعلى محكمة مدنية وينص على أن الإدانة العسكرية السابقة غير قانونية وأن الحكم العسكري الصادر ضده يعتبر مخالفاً للدستور. وأمرت المحكمة بالإفراج الفورى عنه. رغم ذلك، لم ينفذ هذا الحكم الأخير وقضى بقية مدة عقوبته في السجن، وخرج بعدها ليعيش بعيدًا عن أي ظهور رسمي.
ظهر لأول مرة بعد خروجه من السجن على قناة الجزيرة في برنامج شاهد على العصر في 6 فبراير1999.
الجدير بالذكر أن الفريق الشاذلى هو الوحيد من قادة حرب أكتوبر الذي لم يتم تكريمه بأى نوع من أنواع التكريم, وتم تجاهله في الاحتفالية التي أقامها مجلس الشعب المصري لقادة حرب أكتوبر والتي سلمهم خلالها الرئيس أنور السادات النياشين والاوسمة كما ذكر هو بنفسه في كتابه مذكرات حرب أكتوبر. على الرغم من الدوره الكبير في إعداد القوات المسلحة المصرية, وفى تطوير وتنقيح خطط الهجوم والعبور، واستحداث أساليب جديدة في القتال وفى استخدام التشكيلات العسكرية المختلفة، وفى توجيهاته التي تربى عليها قادة وجنود القوات المسلحة المصرية.

مؤلفاته
حرب أكتوبر
الخيار العسكري العربي
الحرب الصليبية الثامنة
أربع سنوات في السلك الدبلوماسية
وفاته


البقاء لله في يوم الخميس الموافق فيه 10 شباط 2011 , غيّب الموت الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي , رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية وبطل ومهندس حرب أكتوبر المجيدة , عن عمر بلغ 88 عاماً قضاها فى خدمة وطنه بكل كفاءة وأمانة وإخلاص , وذلك بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض .

رحمه الله وغفر له ..*

----------


## اليمامة

> أسمحى لي يا ندى ,, مشاركة بسيطة ف موضوعك الجميل ,,
> *سعد الدين الشاذلي
> 
> 
> 
> بطاقة تعريفآخر رتبةفريق
> الجنسية مصري تاريخ الميلادأبريل
> 1922مكان الميلادقرية شبرتنا مركز بسيون فى محافظة الغربية
> تاريخ الوفاة10 فبراير2011
> ...


 *
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك يا وسام على هذه المشاركة الغالية عندى جدا..
كنت أحب اللواء سعد الدين الشاذلى رحمه الله وكنت أشعر أنه كالجندى المجهول..من هؤلاء الرجال الحقيقين الذين حملوا لواء الإنتصار الفعلى لحرب أكتوبر..ولم يأخذوا حقهم الكامل بل على العكس ..أهينوا وامتهنوا..رحمه الله وعفا عنه..

الحقيقة بكل الألم أتذكر ما قرأته وسمعته عنه من تاريخ مجيد وبطولة عاشت ..وخاصة فى هذه الفترة الحالية من تاريخ مصر..لاشك كان سيفرح شأن المخلصين جميعا لما آلت إليه الظروف السياسية المُصلِحة فى مصر..وما سيترتب عليها من حريات وديمقراطية وعدالة..وحرب أكتوبر ما كانت سوى لتحرر الناس من نير الإحتلال والإستعباد والإستعمار الذين كانوا يرزخون تحته..وأخذ منهم على المستوى الإنسانى والإجتماعى والإقتصادى الكثير والكثير..

الحقيقة بحثت طويلا حتى وجدت هذا اللقاء الرائع مع اللواء سعد الدين الشاذلى من برنامج شاهد على العصر..استطعت بفضل الله أن أجمعه بكل أجزاءه..لقاء ثرى جدا..رائع جدا..واضح وقوى..من سيتمع له بالتأكيد سيزداد وعيا بتلك الفترة حتى انها ليربطها بالفترة الحالية..فالتاريخ كما قلنا مترابط وله بنية متماسكة فى الحاضر..والهوية تسير فيه حية مابين حاضرنا وماضينا..

هاهو ذا اللواء سعد الدين الشاذلى..الرائع..رحمه الله وأدخله فسيح جناته..ففضله كان كبيرا علينا وعلى مصر..




الجزء الأول..




الجزء الثانى..




الجزء الثالث..




الجزء الرابع..




الجزء الخامس..




الجزء السادس..




الجزء السابع..




الجزء الثامن..




الجزء التاسع..





الجزء العاشر..

....

وداعا..وداعا..وداعاً أيها العظيم..
لن ننساك..

 


*

----------


## اليمامة

*مازلنا مع اللواء المرحوم سعدالدين الشاذلى واضع خطة " المآذن العالية " ..خطة حرب أكتوبر التى جلبت النصر المجيد والظافر على الإسرائيلين..
صدقا..يحق لنا أن نفتخر أشد الإفتخار بمصريتنا..وهويتنا..طالما كان هؤلاء الرجال ..وانتمينا لهم..طالما صنعوا التاريخ الجميل..وعبروا بنا لبر الأمان..ما أروع المصريين عندما تتجلى عبقريتهم وإخلاصهم..وهكذا نحن - والله - فينا القادرون على اقتحام العالم علما وعملا..نمتلك كل المقومات الإبداعية الخصبة..والعقول المستنيرة على فطرتها..المجتمع زاخر بالمبدعين الصغار..وأصحاب المواهب اليافعة التى تحتاج فعلا لمد يد العون لهم..نحتاج لكشف الموهوبين وصقلهم بالمؤازرة والتموين..كم أتمنى أن نؤسس جمعية أو مؤسسة حقيقية علمية وجادة تتبنى الموهوبين..وتبحث عنهم ..وتهتم بهم وتصنفهم وتتولاهم..فهذا العمل الخلاق لو تم سيصبح بذرة ابداع ستنمو وتكبر حتى تصبح شجرة وارفة الخير لهذا الوطن..شجرة ستؤتى ثمارها الحلوة فنا جميلا..فنا فى كل المجالات السياسية واللإقتصادية والإجتماعية ..وعلى كل المستويات..المصريين فى الخارج موهوبين جدا..قدراتهم خارقة..ومبدعين..ويعرف العالم كله إمكاناتهم..إلا هم للأسف..لم يعرفوا إلا متأخرا..وآن الآوان لكى نتعرف أنفسنا جيدا..ونقدر أبناءنا..بعدما أثبت المصرى اليوم وبالدليل العملى..من يوم 25 يناير..أننا قوم لا يستهان بهم..وأننا أكثر شعوب الأرض مسالمة وسلاما..إلى حين...

اللواء سعد الدين الشاذلى..المصرى ..العقل المدبر والمفكر لنصر أكتوبر الجميل..



 وهو قائد للكتيبة العربية في الكونجو عام 1960.



خلال متابعته أحد تدريبات اللواء البرمائي.



مع الفريق أول (محمد صادق) وزير الحربية.



في الجيش الثاني مع اللواء (سعد مأمون).



خلال حضوره أحد التدريبات العسكرية وبجانبه المارشال (جريشكو) وزير الدفاع السوفيتي
والفريق (الليثي ناصف) قائد الحرس الجمهوري.



خلال زيارته لمواقع الفرقة الثانية مشاة يوم 8 أكتوبر.



الصورة التي قال (الشاذلي) إنه يعتز بها كثيرا وفيها بين الجنود يوم 8 أكتوبر.





اللواء سعد الدين الشاذلى





















صورة نادرة للفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى حال عبوره القناة، وقد إلتقطها أحد حراسه الشخصيين



زيارة الحصن بركان بعد سقوطه بين يدي قواتنا














السادات يصافح الشاذلي خلال إحدى مؤتمرات القوات المسلحة.



السادات يصافح الشافي وفي الخلف يقف الفريق (محمد صادق) وزير الحربية خلال زيارته لقوات الكوماندوز 



الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى أثناء مراسم توليه منصب سفير مصر فى لندن
1974





سعد الدين الشاذلي

رجل عسكري

جنرال محترف

لا يعرف لغة الهزيمة أو التراجع أو الخوف

طريقه كان دائما طريق النصر

والفتك بالعدو

وبأقل الإمكانيات

فكره احترافي متجدد

هو مؤسس وقائد أول فرقة قوات مظلية في مصر

وهو قائد أول قوات عربية موحدة في الكونغو

كقوات تابعة للامم المتحدة

وقائدا لقوات الصاعقة

وهو أول من ادخل فكرة الخطوة السريعة

في عروض قوات الصاعقة

ومن بعدها أخذتها منه كل قوات الصاعقة في الدول

العربية وصار عرض قوات الصاعقة

بالخطوة السريعة

هو الذي منع منعا تاما عمليات

الكوماندوز الإسرائيلي الجبانة

من نصب كمائن واختطاف المدنيين

في منطقة البحر الاحمر عندما عين قائدا لها

هو رئيس اركان القوات المسلحة المصرية

في حرب اكتوبر

وهو ايضا القائد الذي كان يريد ويخطط

ويستطيع تصفية الثغرة

وابادة جيش اسرائيل على ارضها

لولا تدخل السادات

هو الجنرال

سعد الدين الشاذلي

الذي تفخر أي دولة وأي شعب ان يكون

لديها رجلا مثل سعد الدين الشاذلي


*

----------


## اليمامة

*استدراك..*

سعد الدين الشاذلى كان يحمل رتبة الفريق وليس اللواء..

أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود..

المزيد من التاريخ..















هذا هو بطل اكتوبر الحقيقي
بطل حرب العاشر من رمضان لسنة 1973م
أو حرب السادس من أكتوبر
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
وأسكنه فسيح جناته
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره
وأهلا خيرا من أهله
وادخله الجنة
واعذه من عذاب القبر
ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما أنت أهله
ولا تعامله بما هو أهله .
اللـهـم أجزه عن الإحسان إحسانا
وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته
ذ وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللـهـم أدخله الجنة من غير مناقشة 
حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته
وفي وحشته وفي غربته.
اللـهـم أنزله منزلاً مباركا
وأنت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم أنزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء
والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم أجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم أفسح له في قبره مد بصره
وأفرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم أعذه من عذاب القبر
وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيه
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور
والفسحة والسرور.
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك
فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللـهـم إنه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به
واصبح فقير إلي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه
اللهم ارحمه وارزق أهله الصبر والسلوان
والحقنا به علي خير..
آميين آميين آميين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*مساء آخر من ليالى الحرية..

مرحبا بكم..
بالتأكيد لن يتسنى لنا أن نخرج من تلك الفترة بحلم غير معطوب إذا لم نعط كل شىء قدره ..ونكون انسانيين وعادليين كما هو التاريخ عادل..ويعدل دائما..نكون انسانيين ولو على إيقاع كأنه الأنين..حتى لو كنا سنرص الحقائق والأحرف بآخر تلاوين السجع المتاح..

ورد الجميل.. حتى لو كان هذا الجميل..مجرد واجب..واجب من تجاهنا..والواجب الذى أقسم هذا الفرد على استيفاءه ..فالواجب واجب..ومن ثم سقط عنه معنى " الجميل "..ولكننا نحفظه جميلا..

اليوم أجدنى أسترجع هذا الواجب..وهذا الجميل..وهذه الطلعة الجوية النبيلة..وأغص بدمعى وأقول له ..شكرا جزيلا يا قائد الضربة الجوية..فى هذه العجالة لن نستطيع أن نرد لك جميلك المبكر..ولكن المقاتل " محمد حسنى مبارك "..الطيار..سيظل بيننا ..يضىء..ويُذكر..

رغم عتابنا ..وأسانا..وحزننا..ورغم ضربتك الجوية الأولى الرائعة يا قائد القوات الجوية..أجد نفسى أسترجع أسنة الشظايا التى كانت تخترق طعامنا وأرواحنا وأصدقائنا..

كنجمة من بعيد..تبهت فى الليل البهيم..نودعك..
وسنذكرك..وكيف يمكننا أن نغير ذاكرتنا وقد كنت جزء منها..ومن تاريخنا ومن وطننا..
شكرا لك يا سيادة الرئيس على ما قدمته لنا من خير..وغفر الله لك ما ساءنا منك..
ولكننا لن ننسى أبدا أنك كنت مقاتل شريف..خرج مضحيا بحياته فى أى لحظة من أجل شرف وكرامة مصر..
لن ننسى أبدا أنك كنت رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية..وأنك جزء من تاريخنا بحلوه ومره..
سوف نحزن بالتأكيد يا سيادة الرئيس إذا سمعنا عنك مكروه..لأننا إنسانيين ولأننا لا ننكر الجميل أبدا..وسنحفظ لك جميلا خالدا أيها المقاتل..
ولأنك جزء من التاريخ كما أشرت..ولا أى مخلوق فوق هذى الأرض يستطيع أن ينكر هذه الحقيقة ويسلبك إياها..فأنت جزء من الهوية يا سيدى..شئنا ذلك أم أبينا..ووجب أن نذكرك ونسجلك فى تاريخ الوطن..
نشكرك جدا يا سيادة الرئيس لأنك كنت ملهمنا..كنت محررنا..ودافعنا..
وما أجمل النهاية التى ختمت بها علاقتك معنا..
لك الفضل الأول فى صحوتنا..ونحن ممتنين لك جدا..
وأنا شخصيا أسامحك..وأعرفك أن استمرارك صامدا فى تمسكك بالسلطة ثم تنحيك فى النهاية هو ما أعاد ضخ الدماء فى عروقنا يا سيدى..غفر الله لك..وأعانك على ما أنت فيه..




محمد حسنى مبارك..

رابع رئيس لجمهورية مصر العربية
في المنصب من..
14 أكتوبر 1981 – 11 فبراير 2011

رؤساء الوزراء فى فتره حكمه

أحمد فؤاد محيي الدين
كمال حسن علي
على لطفى محمود
عاطف صدقي
كمال الجنزوري
عاطف عبيد
أحمد نظيف
أحمد شفيق

نائب الرئيس 

عمر سليمان

أتى قبله 	محمد أنور السادات (فعليا)

صوفي أبو طالب (فترة انتقالية)

أتى بعده المجلس الأعلي للقوات المسلحة (فترة انتقالية)

نائب رئيس الجمهورية
في المنصب من
16 أبريل 1975 – 14 أكتوبر 1981
كان خلالها الرئيس هو محمد أنور السادات
أتى قبله 	محمود فوزي
أتى بعده عمر سليمان

تولى منصب أمين عام حركة عدم الإنحياز
أخذ المنصب من
16 يوليو 2009 - 11 فبراير 2011
أتى قبله 	راؤول كاسترو
أتى بعده محمد حسين طنطاوي

ولد فى 4 مايو 1928 (1928-05-04) 
كفر المصيلحة، المنوفية
الحزب السياسي :	الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي
الزوج :	سوزان مبارك
الأولاد : علاء مبارك
       جمال مبارك
الديانة :الإسلام
التوقيع 	: محمد حسني مبارك


محمد حسني السيد مبارك وشهرته حسني مبارك (4 مايو 1928)، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية السابق منذ 14 أكتوبر 1981 حتى 11 فبراير 2011. هو الرئيس الرابع لمصر. تقلد الحكم في مصر رئيسًا للجمهورية وقائدًا أعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية ورئيسًا الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي بعد اغتيال الرئيس أنور السادات في 6 أكتوبر 1981، بصفته نائب رئيس الجمهورية. تعتبر فترة حكمه رابع أطول فترة حكم في المنطقة العربية - من الذين هم على قيد الحياة حاليا، بعد الرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي والسلطان قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان والرئيس اليمني علي عبد الله صالح والأطول بين ملوك ورؤساء مصر منذ محمد علي باشا. مارس بصفته رئيسًا لمصر دورًا مؤيدًا للسلام في الوطن العربي، وعرف بموقفه الداعم للمفاوضات السلمية الفلسطينية - الإسرائيلية، تنحى عن الحكم على إثر نشوب ثورة 25 يناير في 11 فبراير 2011.

التعليم

أنهى مرحلة التعليم الثانوي بمدرسة المساعي الثانوية بشبين الكوم، ثم التحق بالكلية الحربية، وحصل على بكالوريوس العلوم العسكرية فبراير 1949، وتخرج برتبة ملازم ثان. والتحق ضابطا بسلاح المشاة، باللواء الثاني الميكانيكي لمدة 3 شهور، وأعلنت كلية الطيران عن قبول دفعة جديدة بها، من خريجي الكلية الحربية، فتقدم حسني مبارك للالتحاق بالكلية الجوية، واجتاز الاختبارات مع أحد عشر ضابطاً قبلتهم الكلية، وتخرج في الكلية الجوية، حيث حصل على بكالوريوس علوم الطيران من الكلية الجوية في 12 مارس 1950. وفي عام 1964 تلقي دراسات عليا بأكاديمية فرونز العسكرية بالاتحاد السوفياتي [1].

الوظائف

تدرج في الوظائف العسكرية فور تخرجه، حيث عين بالقوات الجوية في العريش، في 13 مارس 1950، ثم نقل إلى مطار حلوان عام 1951 للتدريب على المقاتلات، واستمر به حتى بداية عام 1953، ثم نقل إلى كلية الطيران ليعمل مدرسا بها، فمساعدا لأركان حرب الكلية، ثم أركان حرب الكلية، وقائد سرب في نفس الوقت، حتى عام 1959. تم أسره رفقة ضباط مصريين بعد نزولهم اضطراريا في المغرب على متن مروحية خلال حرب الرمال التي نشبت بين المغرب والجزائر[2][3].

سافر في بعثات متعددة إلى الاتحاد السوفيتي، منها بعثة للتدريب على القاذفة إليوشن ـ 28، وبعثة للتدريب على القاذفة تي ـ يو ـ 16، كما تلقى دراسات عليا بأكاديمية فرونز العسكرية بالاتحاد السوفيتي (1964 ـ 1965م). أصبح محمد حسني مبارك، قائداً للواء قاذفات قنابل، وقائداً لقاعدة غرب القاهرة الجوية بالوكالة حتى 30 يونيو 1966.

وفي يوم 5 يونيه 1967، كان محمد حسني مبارك قائد قاعدة بني سويف الجوية. عُين مديرا للكلية الجوية في نوفمبر 1967م، وشهدت تلك الفترة حرب الاستنزاف، رقي لرتبة العميد في 22 يونيه 1969، وشغل منصب رئيس أركان حرب القوات الجوية، ثم قائداً للقوات الجوية في أبريل 1972م، وفي العام نفسه عُين نائباً لوزير الحربية.

وقاد القوات الجوية المصرية أثناء حرب أكتوبر 1973، ورقي اللواء محمد حسني مبارك إلى رتبة الفريق في فبراير 1974. وفي 15 أبريل 1975، اختاره محمد أنور السادات نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية، ليشغل هذا المنصب (1975 ـ 1981م). وعندما أعلن السادات تشكيل الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي برئاسته في يوليو 1978م، ليكون حزب الحكومة في مصر بدلاً من حزب مصر، عين حسني مبارك نائبًا لرئيس الحزب. وفي هذه المرحلة تولى أكثر من مهمة عربية ودولية، كما قام بزيارات عديدة لدول العالم، ساهمت إلى حد كبير في تدعيم علاقات هذه الدول مع مصر.

وفي 14 أكتوبر 1981م تولى محمد حسني مبارك رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية، بعدما تم الاستفتاء عليه بعد ترشيح مجلس الشعب له في استفتاء شعبي، خلفاً للرئيس محمد أنور السادات، الذي اغتيل في 6 أكتوبر 1981م، أثناء العرض العسكري الذي أقيم بمناسبة الاحتفال بذكرى انتصارات أكتوبر 1973م. وفي 26 يناير 1982م انتخب رئيساً للحزب الوطني الديموقراطي [4] [5] [6].

مبارك في الحكم

    *  أكتوبر 1981 تولى محمد حسني مبارك رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية ،باستفتاء شعبي بعد ترشيح مجلس الشعب له عندما كان صوفي أبو طالب رئيس مجلس الشعب في ذلك الوقت الرئيس المؤقت لمصر بعد اغتيال السادات.
    * 5 أكتوبر 1987 أُعيد الاستفتاء عليه رئيساً للجمهورية لفترة رئاسية ثانية
    * 1993 أُعيد الاستفتاء عليه رئيساً للجمهورية لفترة رئاسية ثالثة
    * 26 سبتمبر 1999، أُعيد الاستفتاء عليه رئيساً للجمهورية لفترة رئاسية رابعة،
    * كما تم انتخابه لفترة ولاية جديدة عام 2005 في أول انتخابات رئاسية تعددية تشهدها مصر عقب إجراء تعديل دستوري في ظل انتخابات شهدت أعمال عنف واعتقالات لمرشحي المعارضة.
    * تنحى مبارك عن الحكم ليلة 11 فبراير 2011 وسلمه للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بعد مظاهرات الشعب القائمة منذ 25 يناير 2011 وحتى تنحيه في هذا اليوم.[7]

التعديل الدستوري في انتخاب الرئيس

رغم أن التعديل تم وفق الآليات والوسائل الدستورية التي يسمح النظام الدستورى المصري إلا أنه قد ارتبط بالتعديل وجود جدل سياسي وظهور معارضة سياسية للتعديل وذلك للشروط التي وضعت للمرشحين والتي تجعل الترشح للمنصب من جانب الشخصيات ذات الثقل السياسي أمر مستحيل.وهو الأمر الذي كان يراه البعض يتوافق مع ضرورة صيانة منصب الرئاسة ووضع الضمانات الشعبية للترشح ولكن تم طلب التعديل ثانية بعد أقل من عامين من طلب التعديل الأول بالإضافة إلى 33 مادة أخرى، معارضة التعديل تبنتها قوي شعبية عديدة الي جانب أحزاب المعارضة المصرية ورغم ذلك دخلت بعض قيادات المعارضة الرسمية العملية الانتخابية على منصب الرئيس بنفس الآلية الدستورية التي رفضوها، وقد فاز حسني مبارك في هذة الانتخابات بنسبة كبيرة من واقع صناديق الاقتراع برغم تشكيك المعارضة في مصداقيتها، وإدعائها اشتيابها الكثير من التجاوزات والرشاوي الانتخابية بصورة واسعة ومكثفة.

وقد أكد بعض الفقهاء الدستوريون أن ما حدث في مصر من فتح باب الترشح والاختيار بين أكثر من مرشح يعد حدثا تاريخيا يتوافق مع النموذج الدستوري الذي كانوا ينادون به في مؤلفاتهم منذ وجود الدستور المصري الحالي. مع وجود تحفظات قانونية لديهم، بسبب اعتقاد بعض الدستوريين أن الأشخاص الذين سيرشحون الرئيس بوجود هذه القيود الشديدة ليس لديهم القدرة على النجاح في الاستثناء الممنوح لاول انتخابات بعد التعديل في 2005 وباستحالة الترشح بعدها ومما أكد هذا التفسير هو طلب التعديل لنفس المادة أواخر 2006. بينما يذهب الكثيرون أن ماحدث هو "سيناريو لتوريث الحكم" لنجل الرئيس جمال مبارك.

الجدل حول حكم مبارك



أعيد انتخابه رئيساً للجمهورية خلال استفتاء علي الرئاسة في أعوام 1987 و1993 و1999 و2005 لخمس فترات متتالية وطالب الكثيرين بتعديل الدستور ليسمح بتعدد المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية وان يصبح بالانتخاب المباشر عوضا عن الاستفتاء [ما هي؟] ؛ وبذلك تكون فترة حكمه من أطول فترات الحكم في المنطقة العربية. في فبراير 2005 دعي حسني مبارك الي تعديل المادة 76 من الدستور المصري والتي تنظم كيفيه اختيار رئيس الجمهورية وتم التصويت بمجلس الشعب لصالح هذا التعديل الدستوري الذي جعل رئاسة الجمهورية بالانتخاب المباشر لأول مرة في مصر من قبل المواطنين وليس بالاستفتاء كما كان متبعا سابقا. وجهت إليه انتقادات من قبل حركات معارضة سياسية في مصر مثل كفاية لتمسكه بالحكم خاصة قبل التجديد الأخير الذي شهد انتخابات بين عدد من المرشحين لأول مرة (أبرزهم أيمن نور ونعمان جمعة) وصفت من قبل الحكومة المصرية بالنزاهة ومن قبل بعض قوي المعارضة بالمسرحية الهزلية المقصود بها إرضاء بعض القوى الخارجيه [8][9][10]. ومن الناحية الاقتصادية يعتقد البعض أن حسني مبارك لم يستطيع أن يحقق ما كان يعد به دائما من تحقيق الاستقرار الاقتصادي وحماية محدودي الدخل بل ظل الاقتصاد يعاني حتي الآن من مشاكل كبيرة وخاصة بعد تبنيه عمليات الخصخصة التي أثير حولها الكثير من الشكوك والمشاكل من حيث عدم جدوها وإهدارها للمال العام.. وأنها كانت في صالح المستثمرين وأصحاب روؤس الأموال فقط.. كما أنه لم يستطع تحقيق معدلات معقولة من نسبة البطالة للبلد ويرجع هذا السبب الي السبب الأولي بجانب تحكم عدد قليل من أصحاب روؤس الأموال في مقدورات البلد، بالرغم من هذا فان مصر احتلت مركزا متقدما في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في جذب رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية للاستثمار المباشر في 2007.[11].

شهد عصره تزايد الاضرابات العمالية وانتشار ظاهرة التعذيب في مراكز الشرطة، واستفحال ظاهرة العنف ضد المرأة.[12][13][14]، وازداد عدد المعتقلين في السجون، إذ وصل عدد المعتقلين السياسيين إلى ما يقرب من ثمانية عشر ألف معتقل إداري [12][15][16]، وحسب تقدير ورد في كتاب من تأليف الصحفي عبد الحليم قنديل وصل عدد العاملين في أجهزة الأمن المصرية" 1.7 مليون ضابط وجندي ومخبر، وهو ما يعني أن هناك عسكريا لكل 47 مواطنا مصريا" حسب الكتاب.[17] وفي عصره تزايد عدد الفقراء حيث أشار تقرير نشر في فبراير 2008 أن "11 مليون مواطن يعيشون في 961 منطقة عشوائية"، وتفاقمت الأزمة الاقتصادية على إثر بعض السياسات الاقتصادية [18]،ويتحكم 2% من المصريين في 40% من جملة الدخل القومي[17] وقد أتخذت الأزمة الاقتصادية في عهده منعطفاً خطيرا بعد عام 1998، إذ زاد معدلات التضخم بصورة ضخمة في هذا العام وتضاعفت الأسعار بسبب قرار اتخذه رئيس الوزراء وقتها عاطف عبيد بتحرير سعر الدولار.

ومنذ توليه الرئاسة ظل تطبيق قوانين الطوارئ ساريا إلى الآن.

في مايو 2007 عارض الرئيس مبارك بشدة مشروع مفترض لبناء جسر بري يربط مصر والسعودية عبر جزيرة تيران في خليج العقبة بين رأس حميد في تبوك شمال السعودية، ومنتجع شرم الشيخ المصري [19] لتسيير حركة تنقل الحجاج ونقل البضائع بين البلدين ولكن الرئيس رفض حتي لا يؤثر علي المنتجعات السياحية في مدينة شرم الشيخ [20][21]

حسب تصنيف مجلة باردي الأمريكية يعتبر حسني مبارك الديكتاتور رقم 20 الأسوء على مستوى العالم لعام 2009 بينما حل في المركز السابع عشر في عام 2008 لنفس القائمة [22]

حسب تصنيف فورين بوليسى الأمريكية يحتل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك [23] المركز الخامس عشر في قائمة فورين بوليسي (أسوء السيئين) لعام 2010 حيث تعتبره فورين بوليسي "حاكم مطلق مستبد يعانى داء العظمة وشغله الشاغل الوحيد أن يستمر فى منصبه، ومبارك يشك حتى فى ظله وهو يحكم البلاد منذ 30 عاما بقانون الطوارئ لاخماد أى نشاط للمعارضة ويجهز ابنه جمال حاليا لخلافته"، وأضافت فورين بوليسى الأمريكية أنه "لا عجب أن 23 % فقط من المصريين أدلوا بأصواتهم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية الأخيرة عام 2005" الرئيس مبارك يحكم مصر منذ 29 عاما.

المطالب بتنحيه

إنطلقت في الأعوام 2005 و2011 بشكل خاص مظاهرات، كانت حاشدة عام 2011 بالخصوص مطالبة بتنحي مبارك وإسقاط نظامه.

مظاهرات 25 يناير

في 25 يناير 2011 بدأت موجة من التظاهرات بلغت أوجها في يوم الثلاثاء 1 فبراير حيث قُدّر عدد المشاركين فيها بثمانية ملايين شخص [24] [25] [26] في أنحاء مصر، وواجه النظام المصري هذه التظاهرات بعنف أدى إلى مصرع المئات، خاصّة في مدينة السويس، تطورت التظاهرات إلى أن تم سحب قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزي من الشوارع المصرية، في اليوم الرابع (الجمعة 28 كانون الثاني/يناير) تم إنزال قوات الجيش إلى داخل المدن وأعلنت قيادة الجيش أنها لن تتعرض للمتظاهرين، ألقى مبارك خطبتين خلال الأحداث، أعلن في الأولى عن مجموعة من القرارات وصفها بإصلاحات، وقال في الثانية أنه لن يرشح نفسه لفترة رئاسية جديدة في الإنتخابات التالية، مؤكدا على أنه لن يتنحى، بدأت بعدها مباشرة مظاهرات تهتف بشعارات مؤيدة لمبارك وإشتبكت مع المعتصمين المطالبين بإسقاط حكم مبارك في عدّة مناطق أهمها ميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة في غياب لتدخل الجيش.

بحلول يوم الجمعة 4 فبراير لم يعد ظهور المؤيدين لمبارك والذين وصف المعتدون منهم بالبلطجية بارزا، وتوضّح ان من بينهم أعضاء في أجهزة الأمن التابعة لنظام مبارك، بالإضافة إلى مجموعات "إرتزقت" أو حرّكت ضد المتظاهرين لأجل سقوط مبارك. ومنذ ساعات الصباح تجمّع ما قدر بمئات الآلاف في أنحاء مصر في مظاهرات لأجل سقوط مبارك وإنضم إليهم شخصيات بارزة مثل عمر موسى وآخرون.

في 10 فبراير 2011 تم تفويض نائبه عمر سليمان في بيان ألقاه للشعب لكن البيان لم يلق أي استحسان وعلى إثره اشتدت التظاهرات ونزل الملايين إلى الشوارع مطالبين برحيله، وبعد مماطلة لثمانية عشر يوماً تنحى الرئيس تحت ضغوط ثورة 25 يناير في يوم 11 فبراير 2011، وسلم الحكم للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية. تدفق الملايين حينها إلى شوارع القاهرة وبقية المدن العربية احتفالاً برحيله، خاصةً في ميدان التحرير.[7]

قرارات اتخذها

    * في سبتمبر 2003م: قام بإلغاء 14 مادة بصفته الحاكم العسكري للبلاد [27]. من ال21 مادة من قوانين الطوارئ المعمول بها منذ اغتيال الرئيس أنور السادات [28][29].
    * في سبتمبر 2003م: أعطى أوامره لوزير الداخلية المصري بوضع قانون جديد يسمح لكل مصرية متزوجة من أجنبي من حصول أبنائها على الجنسية المصرية [28].
    * في ديسمبر 2006م: قام بإحالة 40 من قيادات الإخوان المسلمين إلي محاكمة عسكرية بصفته الحاكم العسكري للبلاد, القرار الذي قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة يوم الثلاثاء 8 مايو 2007م برئاسة المستشار محمد الحسيني نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة قراراً برفض تنفيذ قرار رئيس الجمهوية [30], والتي طعن عليها الرئيس فقضت محكمة فحص الطعون بتأييد قرار الرئيس [31].

مبارك وحرب أكتوبر 73

قاد القوات الجوية المصرية أثناء حرب أكتوبر ومعروف بلقب صاحب أول ضربة جوية حيث كانت لها أثر كبير في ضرب النقاط الحيوية للقوات الإسرائيلية في سيناء مما أخل بتوازنه وسمح للقوات البرية المصرية لعبور قناة السويس والسيطرة علي الضفة الشرقية للقناة وعدة كيلومترات في أول أيام الحرب تحت غطاء وحماية القوات الجوية المصرية.

مبارك ومفاوضات السلام

أكمل مبارك مفاوضات السلام التي بدأها أنور السادات مع إسرائيل في كامب ديفيد، استمرت عملية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل حتي تم استرجاع أغلب شبه جزيرة سيناء من إسرائيل حتى لجأت مصر إلى التحكيم الدولي لاسترجاع منطقة طابا من الاحتلال الإسرائيلي إلي ان فازت مصر وتم استرجاع طابا عام 1989

مشروعات في عهده

تم بناء عدة منشآت ومشاريع حيوية في عهده مثل مترو الأنفاق في القاهرة والجيزة، وترعة السلام في سيناء ومشروع توشكى وشرق العوينات وإعادة إعمار حلايب ومشاريع إسكان الشباب.

من أهم ما يميز الأداء الاقتصادي في عهد الرئيس مبارك ارتفاع الدين الداخلي إلى 300 مليار جنيه بخلاف مديونية الهيئات الاقتصادية التي تبلغ 39 مليار جنيه. كما بلغ الدين الخارجي 27 مليار دولار وارتفاع قيمة الفوائد المحلية في الموازنة إلى 22.9، والفوائد الخارجية إلى 2.3 مليار جنيه، كما بلغت الاقساط المحلية 6.3 مليار جنيه، والاقساط الخارجية 2.5 مليار جنيه، وبلغ عبء الدين العام بنوعيه 34 مليار جنيه، بنسبة 26.7 في المائة من اجمالي الموازنة العامة للدولة بالتوازي مع وضع مصر في قائمة أكثر 25 دولة فسادا في تقرير البنك المركزي.[بحاجة لمصدر]

رؤساء وزراء في عهده

وزارة 	:	        
أحمد شفيق : من 29 يناير 2011 	حتى الآن
أحمد نظيف : من	يوليو 2004 حتى 29 يناير 2011
عاطف عبيد : من	10 أكتوبر 1999 حتى9 يوليو 2004
كمال الجنزوري : من 4 يناير 1996 حتى	5 أكتوبر 1999
عاطف محمد صدقى : من	11 نوفمبر 1986 حتى 2 يناير 1996
على لطفى محمود : من 5 سبتمبر 1985 حتى9 نوفمبر 1986
كمال حسن على 	: من 5 يونيو 1984 حتى4 سبتمبر 1985
أحمد فؤاد محيى الدين : من3 يناير 1982 حتى5 يونيو 1984
محمد حسنى مبارك : من	6 أكتوبر 1981 حتى3 يناير 1982

أسرته

مبارك متزوج من سوزان صالح ثابت المشهورة بسوزان مبارك، ولهما ولدان هما علاء وجمال، وله حفيدان من ابنه علاء هما محمد وعمر، وقد توفى حفيده محمد في 18 مايو 2009 عن عمر 12 سنة عقب أزمة صحية حادة وله حفيده من ابنه جمال وهي فريده وولدت في 23 مارس 2010 في لندن.[33][34]

الجوائز والميداليات التي حصل عليها

حصل حسني مبارك على عدد كبير من الأوسمة والميداليات الدولية والوطنية [35]:
الجوائز الدولية

    * 2008 جائزة نهرو للسلام[36] من الهند تقديرا لمكانته الدولية [37].
    * 2005 درع السلام العالمي من هيئة مكتب الاتحاد الفيدرالي لسلام الشرق الأوسط التابع للأمم المتحدة واعتباره شخصية العام للسلام [38].
    * 2004 منح مبارك درع اتحاد المستثمرين في أفريقيا.
    * 2002 جائزة التنمية.
    * 2002 جائزة جواهر لال نهرو للتفاهم الدولي [39].
    * 2002 جائزة الأفرو آسيوية من أجل السلام.
    * 1994 جائزة الأمم المتحدة.
    * 1990 جائزة حقوق الإنسان الديمقراطية من قبل مركز الدراسات السياسية والاجتماعية بباريس [40].
    * 1989 نوط جامعة Comptutense الإسبانية في مدريد.
    * 1987 لقب شرف شهادة الحماية والتي تعادل 4 ميداليات من قبل السيد Laslo Nagui وهو الأمين العام للمنظمة العالمية للكشافين.
    * 1987 ميدالية الأسطرولاب من قبل الأمير سلطان بن سلمان ،نيابة عن الحكومة السعودية.
    * 1985 جائزة رجل عام 1984 من قبل مجلس التضامن الهندي.
    * 1983 جائزة رجل العام من قبل معهد دولي في باريس.
    * 1983 درع رجل السلام من قبل السيد تشارلز راين، رئيس مركز السلام الدولي.

ميداليات أجنبية

    * 1990 الوسام الرفيع السابع من نوفمبر لجمهورية تونس.
    * 1989 ميدالية مبارك الكبير الكويتية.
    * 1989 وسام الشرف العظيم من السودان.
    * 1988 ميدالية الجمهورية من اليمن.
    * 1986 وشاح فنت الدانمركي.
    * 1986 ميدالية سارة فم السويدية.
    * 1985 وسام الصليب الأعظم الألماني من نوط الاستحقاق من ألمانيا الفيدرالية.
    * 1985 الوشاح الأكبر للملكة ايزابيل الكاثوليكية.
    * 1984 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية سافيور من اليونان.
    * 1984 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية القومية لابانتير من زائير.
    * 1984 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية لدولة مالي.
    * 1984 النوط الأكبر لجمهورية إفريقيا الوسطى.
    * 1984 ميدالية السلطان بروناي في دار السلام.
    * 1983 ميدالية هنري الصغير في البرتغال.
    * 1983 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الكريزانتيم الرفيعة من اليابان.
    * 1983 نوط من الدرجة الأولي لميدالية العلم القومي من كوريا الديمقراطية.
    * 1983 الوشاح الأكبر للميدالية الوطنية من النيجر.
    * 1982 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الصليب العظيم من إيطاليا.
    * 1982 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية ليجيون دانير في فرنسا.
    * 1981 ميدالية تريشاكي باتا من نوط الدرجة الأولي من نيبال.
    * 1977 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية إيزابيل الكاثوليكية من إسبانيا.
    * 1977 الوشاح الأكبر لميدالية الاستحقاق القومية من توجو.
    * 1977 ميدالية أديبرادانا الإندونيسية.
    * 1976 الوسام العظيم لميدالية الشرف من اليونان.
    * 1976 ميدالية المحارب من اليمن من الطبقة الثانية.
    * 1976 ميدالية عمان من النوط الثاني.
    * 1976 الميدالية العسكرية العمانية من نوط الدرجة الأولي.
    * 1976 ميدالية العميد السورية.
    * 1975 ميدالية الكويت من نوط الامتياز.
    * 1975 ميدالية الوشاح الأكبر درجة وسام الشرف الذهبي من النمسا.
    * 1975 وشاح ميدالية الاستحقاق القومية من فرنسا.
    * 1975 نوط الشرف الذهبي العظيم من بلغاريا.
    * 1975 ميدالية الباندا من المكسيك.
    * 1974 ميدالية الملك عبد العزيز من نوط الامتياز من المملكة العربية السعودية.
    * 1974 ميدالية الهيمايون الإيرانية من الدرجة الثانية.
    * 1972 ميدالية الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية من تونس.

الميداليات والأوسمة الوطنية العسكرية

    * 1983 ميدالية نجمة سيناء من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * 1964&1974 وسام نجمة الشرف.
    * ميدالية النجمة العسكرية.
    * شعار الجمهورية العسكري من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * الشعار العسكري للشجاعة من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * شعار الواجب العسكري من نوط الدرجة الأولى.

المدنية

    * وسام النيل الأكبر.
    * 1975 ميدالية الجمهورية.
    * وشاح النيل.
    * ميدالية الجمهورية من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * ميدالية الاستحقاق من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * ميدالية العمل من نوط الدرجة الأولي.
    * ميدالية العلوم والفنون من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * ميدالية الرياضة من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * شعار الاستحقاق من نوط الدرجة الأولى.
    * شعار الامتياز من نوط الدرجة الأولى.

مرتبات شرفية

    * 1999 دكتوراه شرفيه من جامعة جورج واشنطن.
    * 1999 دكتوراه شرفيه من جامعة سانت جونس.
    * 1999 دكتوراه شرفيه من جامعة بكين.
    * 1998 دكتوراه شرفيه بالإقرار بدوره الإقليمي والعالمي في بلغاريا.
    * 1991 عضوية وسام هونوريس كوزا الدولي من قبل المجلس الأكاديمي المكسيكي للقانون الدولي.*

منقول..الوكيبيديا..
...

الأعزاء أبناء مصر الكرام
هل ترون غضاضة فيما فعلته بذكرى للرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك هنا..برغم الثلاثون عاما من الشقاء الذين سقاهم لنا ؟..لست أدرى هل أخطأت بذكرى للرجل فى ملامح الهوية..أم أصبت..وهل يمكن أن ننكر تاريخه وأنه ذات يوم وبرغم كل شىء كان رئيسا لجمهورية مصر العربية ؟

أدعوكم لأن تقولوا ما تودون قوله بشأنه هنا..عتاب..مسامحة..نقد..ما موقفكم يا ترى تجاهه؟
هل تكرهونه..هل تحبونه..ما قيمة حسنى مبارك داخلكم اليوم ؟
هل لديكم أى مواد معرفية عنه..أى تاريخ..أى موقف..أى صورة..؟
أتمنى لو أن تقولوا عنه ما تشاءون..وأن تخبرونى حقيقة مشاعركم واحساسكم تجاهه..ليس الغرض هو استفتاء المشاعر ولكن..
بأى طريقة نتحدث عن حسنى مبارك أمام أطفالنا وطلابنا..وإلى أى مدى نسمح بالذم أو بالمدح..
ما موقفنا من حسنى مبارك امام الغرباء..والخارجيون إذا ما تناولونه بالنقد الجارح حتى الإهانة والشتم ؟
وهل نما بداخلنا معنى التسامح أم ليس بعد ؟
كيف نكتب عن حسنى مبارك..
أنتظر آرائكم..
لعلنا نستريح من هذا الحمل داخلنا..فمنا من يحبه ومنا من يكرهه ومن من لا يعرف حقيقة احساسه فقد لا يهمه حسنى مبارك برمته..أحب أن أرفع الحساسيات ..والمسكوت عنه..حتى نكون واضحيين..
تحياتى لكم
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> آسفة يا نــدى لتأخرى بالرد
> 
> فى الخريطة بالأعلى ستجدين كوبرى الجامعة يقابله شارع نهضة مصر المؤدى إلى جامعة القاهرة
> و هذا الشارع به تمثال نهضة مصر للفنان محمود مختار , و هذا الشارع يفصل بين مسطحين أخضرين
> المسطح الأكبر و الذى فى الأسفل يمثل حديقة الحيوان , و المسطح الآخر و الذى يوجد بالأعلى يمثل حديقة الأورمان
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
صديقتى الرائعة..الغالية عندى..الدكتورة أمل..
إسمحى لى يا سيدتى أن أناديك كما يحب قلبى ويستريح..وكما يستعذب كلمة الأمل اليوم..فما أجمله إسمك على سمعى وقلبى..ألا تعتقدين معى يا دكتورة أمل أننا صرنا أكثر صدقا ووضوحا..وصراحة..ألا تعتقدين أننا صرنا أكثر أملا وحبا..ألا ترين أننا صرنا أكثر أمانا وسلاما بعدما إرتحل الخوف والقلق عن قلوبنا بنسبة كبيرة..معهم..ومع كل ما سببوه لنا من إيذاء وألم !!

ما أحوجنا إلى الأمل يا سيدتى وما أحوجنا إليه ولو منطوقا على ألسنتنا اليوم..الأمل..
أولا ..أين أنت ؟
نفتقدك..
وثانيا وعدتينا بالعودة ولم تحدث للآن ..أعرفك أن مداخلاتك بالنسبة لى هامة جدا وثرية لملامح الهوية..رائعة مداخلتك وأنت تفسحينا وتتجولين بنا فى القاهرة ومروجها تجول العالم والعارف والمحب..وأنت تلتقطين لنا المشاهد بعدستك الحساسة ..وأنت تشيرين بأصبعك إلى هناك..إلى هذه الملامح الغائرة..لماذا توقفتى ولم تعودى بعد ؟
سأنتظر جولاتك وصولاتك هذه المتفردة بعدستك اللامعة..والنقية جدا..

شدتنى الخريطة فى مداخلاتك..بديعة حيث أنها ليست من رمال وعلامات ونظريات..وإنما تبدو خريطة حية..أشتم رائحة العشب فيها هناك على مرمى البصر..وأرى حمرة المبان وبنيتها وأصالتها..هكذا أحن لملامح الهوية يا سيدتى وأتصورها معك..ما رأيك لو كان لديك المزيد من هذه الخرائط الحية عن تفصيلات القاهرة وأحيائها أن تمدينا بها مع شرحك التلقائى هذا والخبراتى..أنا حقا أريد أن أتعرف على القاهرة أكثر وأكثر من خلال شرح حياتى هكذا كما قدمتى يا دكتورة أمل..

وبالمناسبة كنت أود لو أن أحك لك عن زيارتى الأخيرة للقاهرة بمناسبة صلاح سالم..وقصر البارون الجميل..ومعالم أخرى ..لأننى كدت أن أتوه..هههههههه..ربما إذا عدتى نحكى لأنه لدى بعض استفسارات أعرف أنك ستكونين ماهرة فى أن تجيبينى عنها بشرحك الوفير وصبرك الجميل..





			
				يقابله شارع نهضة مصر المؤدى إلى جامعة القاهرة
و هذا الشارع به تمثال نهضة مصر للفنان محمود مختار ,
			
		

شارع نهضة مصر..جامعة القاهرة..تمثال النهضة..محمود مختار..
يااااه..
ما أحلاها من ملامح يا دكتورة أمل..ملامح أعرفها جيدا بقلبى وعيونى..لجامعة القاهرة عندى ذكريات عزيزة..هذا المكان العريق المقدس..لطالما أحببته..وأحببت تلك الجامعة بمبناها العريق وقبتها التاريخية وساحتها وساعتها البارزة..وكنت دائما أشهد معارك كلامية مضحكة من النوع الحامى الوطيس بين صديقتين من أقرب صديقاتى حول جامعة القاهرة وجامعة عين شمس..الأثنتان طبيبتان ..واحدة كانت تدرس الطب فى عين شمس والأخرى فى القاهرة..وهذه تؤكد أن القاهرة أعرق من عين شمس والأخرى تقسم أن عين شمس تعدت القاهرة بمراحل..وأنا فى المنتصف ..أكتب شعرا ..ههههههههه..
لابد وأن نعود سيدتى لجامعة القاهرة..هل أنت من خريجيها مثل هدى صديقتى أم أنك من خريجى جامعة عين شمس مثل هبة..وماذا ترين..وما الذى يمكنك أن تحدثينا عنه هنا يا دكتورة من تاريخ وذكرى ولقطة..؟

أما المثال محمود مختار..هذا الفنان الأصيل والمحترم..لطالما قرأت عنه..وأعجبت بأعماله الخالدة والرفيعة المستوى الفنى والذوق الجمالى..بالطبع من أبرز أعماله منحوتته الشهيرة تمثال نهضة مصر..هذا بخلاف متحفه الذى يعتبر وجهة الدارسين والشغوفين بالفنون من الطلاب والسياح المهتمين بالفن المصرى الجميل..

الحقيقة يا دكتورة أمل أنه لا يليق بهذا الرجل العظيم أن أكتب عنه دون تحضير مسبق واعداد خاص يمكننى من أن أتناول سيرته وأعماله وتاريخة كما ينبغى وكما يليق به..
ولذلك فإننى سأعود محملة بخيرات هذا الفنان الأصيل بما يسعد قلوبنا وعيوننا واحساسنا ان شاء الله ويعمق فينا من إحساس بالهوية..ولكننى قبل أن أغادر أترك لك ولكم جميعا هذه الصورة الرائعة عن تمثال نهضة مصر..لقطة للتمثال الرائع من إحدى زواياه...



أتمنى أن تحوز على إعجابكم..ولى عودة مستفيضة إن شاء الله
تحياتى لك سيدتى ..
ندى 


*

----------


## اليمامة

*وتعيشى يا ضحكة مصر..*

*أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام..**
أعود لكم محملة ببعض أمل..حيث أننى بطبعى وبرغم أى مخاوف قد تنتابنى لا أستطيع أبدا التخلى عن الأمل..
كما أعود إليكم بضحكة..ضحكة ربما تضفى على أجوائكم شعور بالراحة والأمان والسلام..جئت كى نحاول أن نطمئن بعضنا ونتشبث أكثر وأكثر بالأمل.. ونتدافع فى طريق مفتوح يسعنا نحو الإصلاح المتوقع إن شاء الله لمصر..

الحقيقة أنه منذ اندلاع هذه الثورة الجميلة والوطنية ربما لن نستطيع أن ننكر أن الجيش المصرى كان له عامل الأمان الأول فى استمرارها وبقائها ..حيث كان الجنود يعاملون جمهور الشعب بمنتهى الود والتعاطف..كانوا دائمى الإبتسام ومد يد العون لهم..كانت مؤازرتهم فى نظرى هى سر بقاء هذه الثورة وتدعيمها فلولا أن جمهور الشباب كان يشعر أن الجيش لن يتخلى عنه وأنه إلى جانبه لن يرضى له أبدا الإهانة حتى الموت ..أقول لولا ذلك لما استمروا بهذه الروح القوية..نعم كان لمرأى الجنود لاشك عامل هام ..عامل نفسى هام على الأقل فى تأجيج شرارة هذه الثورة..كانت المراهنة كلها على الجيش كما كانت الثقة فيه وفى عطائه وولائه لمصر وشعبها عبر المراحل التاريخية المختلفة..

وحتى الآن وبعدما أصبحت مصر فى عناية القوات المسلحة المصرية لايزال جميعنا يشعر بالسلام والأمان والحرية وأننا حقا فى أيدى أمينة..أيدى طالما اعتنت بمصر والمصريين وطالما ضحت بأرواحها فى سبيل تراب مصر ..مؤمنين أنهم بالفعل حاملين أرواحهم على أكفهم..يعلمون جيدا أنهم وفى أى لحظة ممكن جدا أن يستشهدوا فى سبيل هذا الوطن..يعرفون علم اليقين أن هذا واجبهم المنوطين به وأنهم فداء لمصر تحت أى نداء..

رأينا منهم لقطات كانت جميلة فى خضم هذه الثورة..لقطات مؤثرة ولقطات ذات حس متنمى عالى..أثبتوا أن العسكرية شرف وأن للعسكرية قلب..وأنا واحدة من هؤلاء المؤمنات أن العسكرية ليست بلا قلب وإنما هى احترام الواجب بشجاعة وتحمل الأمانة للنهاية واستعداد دائم للتضحية..وكيف يكون الإنسان بالفعل قلبيا وروحيا إن لم يكن كذلك..فما أجمل الروح القوية..المنطلقة والمفتوحة لواجبها بشجاعة..

فى الأيام القلائل الماضية كنت وأطفالى نسعد جدا برؤية الجنود وببذلتهم العسكرية المبقعة ..والحذاء ذو الرقبة ..والحقيبة تستقرعلى جانبهم حاوية على ما يبدو لشىء أشبه بالخنجر ..شىء له يد من خشب قوية وبارزة من الحقيبة وأشياء أخرى حيث تبدو الحقيبة منتفخة ..كذلك السلاح الميرى الملفت جدا..كنت كالطفلة مثلهم..مثل كل الأطفال فى الشارع..تسترعى انتباهنا تلك الأشياء الغريبة على أنظارنا..ومنظر الجندى نفسه..وحذاءه ذو الرقبة العالية كان يشغلنا طويلا ويشغل ملامح أطفالى..حذاء تندس فى رقبته أطراف البنطال الغريب فى عيونهم..ما هؤلاء القوم الذين يرتدون ملابس موحدة..ومبقعة ذات ألوان محددة..ويغطون رؤسهم بخوذه وكاب أحيانا..ما هذه الحقيبة وما هذا السلاح..يااااه..هذا ما نراه فعلا فى الأفلام المتحركة..هذا ما نراهم يحاربون به ويطلقون منه الرصاص..هكذا كان الأطفال متحيرون ..

كنا نبتسم فى وجوههم وكل الناس فى الشارع..وكان الأطفال يندهشون منهم جدا..وخاصة من آلياتهم..الدبابة والسيارة العسكرية الضخمة..حتى بدأ الأطفال يعتادون على مناظرهم ووجودهم..ومن ثم بدأوا يشيرون لهم بالتحية والسلام والإبتسام " باى باى "..ومرة فى الأخرى بدأوا يجدون فى أنفسهم الشجاعة كى يصافحوهم يدا بيد..ويمتطون الدبابة العالية ليتقطون الصور معهم بملابسهم المموهة ومع الدبابة وكأننا فى فيلم هزلى من الأفلام الكرتونية المتحركة..

والحقيقة أننى لم أختلف كثيرا عن أطفالى وكل الأطفال..كنت أقف أتأملهم وكأننى لم أر عسكر فى حياتى من قبل..وهذا صحيح..لم أر دبابة أبدا إلا من مشهد بعيد..ولم أر جنود هكذا فى المدن..كان المشهد حقا غريب..عسكر ودبابات فى المدن..وهذه المجنزرات الضخمة للدبابات والتى تهز الأرض هزا وهى تتحرك وترفع صوتها المخيف ايذانا للكل بالتنحى..حتى تنحوا...ههههههههههههه

الأجمل من كل هذا أن الجنود كانوا بالفعل طيبين ومتعاطفين جدا مع المواطن والإنسان المصرى..منظرهم كان مخيف بالفعل فى المدينة ..وكنا نخاف مرآهم وكأننا فى حرب..فهذا الإنطباع عادى جدا فى مخيلة الأطفال الصغار والكبار ممن هم على شاكلتى..كنا نتوجس خيفة فى بادىء الأمر ويتردد السؤال داخلنا " ماذا يحدث فى مصر يا ترى..ماذا سيجرى فى بلدنا حتى استدعى الأمر نزول الجيش بنفسه "..حتى استأنسنا بوجودهم وآمنا لهم من توادهم وعرفنا أنهم أيضا بشر..وأنهم قوم مسالمون وطيبون وهاهم يبتسمون ويضحكون ويقفون على ناصية مطعم الفول والطعمية وبتاعون الطعمية السخنة والعيش البلدى ويأكلون مثلنا !!!

مرت أمام عيونى ذات مرة وأنا فى الشارع..قريبا..حافلة من هذه الحافلات المينى..وكان هناك طفل تقريبا خارج بنصفه الأعلى كله من نافذة الحافلة وعندما اقترب السائق من المطب كان من الطبيعى أن السرعة تهدأ وكانت الدبابة متوقفة عند هذه النقطة طبعا للتفتيش واستبيان الهويات وهكذا..وفوجئت بالطفل يمد يديه من النافذة للجندى القريب منه جدا ويصافحه " سلم عليا " و يسأله فى لهفة وبراءة.. وعيونه تحوم حول السلاح " هو الرشاش دا حقيقى واللا لعبة "..ابتسم الجندى وهو يجيبه " لأ لعبة .." وابتسم الناس فى الحافلة وفى الشارع وضحكت ضحكة واسعة على سؤال الطفل الذى لم يهمه فى الأمر كله سوى أن يتقصى حقيقة السلاح وهل هو حقا كما يراه فى الكارتون خلف الشاشة أم أن هذه خدعة..هههههههههه..

القوات المسلحة المصرية يحق لنا حقا أن نفخر بها وأن نتذكر فى ملامح هويتنا دورها الرائد فى استقرار مصر ..وليس اليوم فقط ...ليس من خلال ما فعلته فى حمايتنا من المجرمين والبلطجية والمرور ليلا علينا ومؤازرتنا وإنما من خلال أدوارهم المشهود لها عبر الحقب المختلفة ..وكيف لنا أن ننسى النصر المجيد الذى جلبته لنا فى حرب أكتوبر..هذه الحرب التى أثبتت للعالم كله أن مصر بجيشها قوة لا يستهان بها أبدا وأن هؤلاء الجنود هم خير أجناد الأرض وكما قال هتلر " اعطوني عقل ألماني و سلاح روسى و جندي مصري و سأحتل العالم ..."..وهذا هو الإنسان المصر سواء كان عسكريا أم مدنيا..خلاق..مختلف..مصر وشعبها حالة خاصة جدا غير قابلة للقياس ولا لأى معيار يمكن أن نبنى عليه أى استنتاجات أو مستقبليات ثابتة..

هذا الجيش الذى يعتبر المركز العاشر المعد تسليحا قويا وتجهيزا لا يضاهى على مستوى العالم وباعتراف كل القوى الدولية فى رأيى أنه كذلك ليس لحجم وحداثة القوة الآلية والتسليحية فقط ولكن لإخلاص وبراعة قوته البشرية على مستوى العسكر أو الرتبات العسكرية أولا..فهذا الأهم فى نظرى..العنصر البشرى أولا..حقا أنا فخورة بأننى أنتمى لهذا الجيش وأن هذا الجيش الخلاق هو جيش مصر..وأنه من يتولى البلاد اليوم ويسهر على حمايتها ويدير شؤنها ..ونحن لم نر منه سوى كل عطاء وحرص على المطالب حتى الآن..ولم يساورنى الشك ولو للحظة واحدة ومنذ بدء هذه الثورة أن هذا الجيش قد يكون فى واد والشعب فى واد..أو أنه سيقدم على فعل ما قد يفجع الناس فيه..

هو الجيش ذو الإرادة والروحية التى قهرت اسرائيل واسطورتها التى لا تقهر فى 73ولقنها درسا قاسيا فى العسكرية ونبلها وصدق أمانتها وإخلاصها وإيمانها بالقضية والوطن..هو أول جيش يقهر هذه المستوطنة التى لا أرض لها ولا مأوى..وحطم خط بارليف الذى كان يوصف بالمانع المستحيل والذى عولوا عليه كثيرا فى نصرهم وأمانهم ونجاتهم من أيدى المصريين..

هو المعلم الأول لكل الجيوش العربية وصاحب أى ابداع وابتكار عسكرى صدر لهم ..ولا يزال..

أحيانا أفكر ..أفكر فى مخاوف الإسرائيلين منذ بدء هذه الثورة وأوقن تماما أن مخاوفهم نابعة من الجيش المصرى نفسه واليوم مخاوفهم أصبحت فى عنان السماء من تولى الجيش إدارة البلاد ولاشك هذا عائد لأنهم هم أكثر من يعرف من هو الجيش المصرى..فعلا إن أردتم أن تعرفوا حقيقة الجنود المصريين وطبيعتهم فلنسأل الصهاينة..هم وحدهم من سيجيبونا الإجابة الشافية كما أتصور..

ولذلك أيضا لم تنتابنى المخاوف فى كون اسرائيل إذا ما طاوعها عقلها ..أن تتهجم على بلادنا فى هذه الظروف..أو مثلا تفكر فى سيناء..أن هذا أمر شبه مستحيلو غير وارد إطلاقا حيث أنهم غير مستعدون لحدث كهذا..ويعرفون جيدا ما الذى سيعود عليهم من جراء مثل هكذا تصرف..ستدمر اسرائيل حتى لو دمرت مصر بالمقابل..هم يعرفون تماما أن المصريين بوطنهم حالة فريدة وخاصة..وكان كل همهم هو الحفاظ على معاهدة السلام بأى شكل حتى أنهم قاموا بتباديل عسكرية داخل جيشهم تحسبا لأى ظروف وأعادوا نشر قواتهم..لهذه الدرجة يهيبوننا ويخشونا !! ههههههه...


من أجمل ما خلفته لنا أيام الثورة هذه الثقة فى الجيش المصرى وهذا الإعزاز وهذا الحب الذى أتحدث عنه اليوم فى ملامح هويتنا..وهذه المعايشة الحية المرصودة يوميا..فعلا شىء يشرف أننا نرى هؤلاء الجنود البواسل امتداد لمن سبقوهم وجلبوا لنا الفخر والسعادة بنصر أكتوبر المجيد وأعادوا لنا هيبتنا أمام العالم كله..
حتى فى احتفالاتنا بنجاح هذه الثورة كانوا معنا..أمس كانوا معنا هنا..ومنذ البداية كانوا معنا..وتحملوا لأجلنا هذه المشقة..

لدى لأجلكم بعض اللقطات التى أريدها أن تؤرخ هنا فى ملامح الهوية عن هذا الجيش الباسل ..لقطات تثبت أننا على حق فى ثقتنا فيه وأنه لاشك معنا للنهاية إن شاء الله تعالى كما نأمل ونرجو..لقطات تجسد ما كان من مخالطة ودودة وحميمة مع أبناء مصر..أترككك مع الصور لتروا بأنفسكم..
































مازال فى جعبتى لكم..لقطات حنونة مثلكم..
ألقاكم على سعادة..
وأمل
ندى






*

----------


## اليمامة

> اصدق من اري فيه مصر


*




كيف حالك يا محمد..
أرجو أن تكون بخير
ووجه مصرى ينفذ فى الوجدان حتى الأعماق بالفعل يا محمد..
عبدالله غيث..
رحمه الله
أقل ما يقال عنه أنه مبدع
عبقرية الإحساس بالكلمة والمشهد والحالة
لا أعتقد أن هناك من يمكن أن نتأمل فيه شخصية عبدالله غيث اليوم على الساحة الفنية
قد كان واحدا من عظماء الفنانيين رحمه الله فى زمن الفن الأصيل الجميل ..لن يتكرر على هذه الطريقة..
كان هذا الرجل أسد جسور بالفعل
ترتعش له الأبدان من فرط القوة والبأس والصدق فى الآداء..
احساس جارف كنت أستشعره فيه ..هذا الإحساس الأصيل الممسوك تماما والصادق فى ملامح هوية بارزة
هو عبد الله غيث..
لا أعتقد أننا يمكن أن نختلف على أنه لم يكن يؤدى تمثيلا
وإنما كان يرسى قناعات لدينا
كنا نعيش معه..نستوثقه ونصدقه..
آداءه كان عالى أو متعالى..
موهوب بمعنى الكلمة
نبيل..
صادق فى المشهد وفى الحالة لدرجة يستعصى عليها التمييز ..هل هذا الرجل يمثل حقا..أم هو هكذا فى الحقيقة..!!
جدى - رحمه الله - كان يشبهه جدا..
حتى أننى كنت كلما رأيته على الشاشة ورآه أبى ..كان يقول هذا يذكرنى بأبى..كان يشبهه كثيرا فى الشكل الخارجى..وفى القوة والبأس فعلا..حتى فى الملامح الحادة التى تنطق بالطيبة والجدعنة..
هيئته توحى بأنه فلاح مصرى أصيل..وهو من الشرقية وربما لذلك ملامحه مصرية جدا..أو توحى بالطيبة..
ناهيك طبعا عن تاريخه الفنى المجيد وأعماله الخالدة ولسوف نستعرض بعض منها..على الأقل لنتذكر سويا بعض الفن الجميل الذى رسخ فى قلوبنا ووعينا..فهو لم يغير عليه أى شىء ولا أى حداثة..بل إننا غالبا ما نحن إليه..هذا الفن الجميل..
توفى عبدالله غيث فى نفس عام وفاة جدى عن عمر يناهز ال63 عام بعد رحلة مرضية لم تطول..

تعال يا محمد وكل أعزائى المتأملين فى ملامح هويتنا نتعرف أكثر وربما بدقة وبقرب ..نتعرف على عبدالله غيث..فهو علامة لاشك ورائد من رواد الفن والتمثيل الأصيلين..وأنا أرى فيه ملامح الهوية..ومع ذلك أرى أنه لم يأخذ حقه فى الفن ولا فى الذكرى على قدر مستواه العالى..وفنه الجميل..فتعال نذكره رحمة الله عليه..



ممثل مصري مبدع، قدم العديد من الأعمال المسرحية، والسينمائية والتليفزيونية، وجسد جميع الأدوار التاريخية، والدينية، والوطنية، صاحب صوت رخيم ممتلئ بالرجولة، خاصة عندما يقدم أدواره باللغة الفصحى التي أجادها، وساهمت أعماله في إثراء الفن المصري والعربي، وظلت خالدة إلي اليوم.

عبدالله حمدي الحسيني غيث، (28 يناير 1930 - 13 مارس 1993)، ممثل مصري. ولد في كفر شلشلمون بمنيا القمح في محافظة الشرقية. حصل على دبلوم المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية عام 1955، ثم تتلمذ على يد شقيقه حمدي غيث وعمل بالتلفزيون، له مشوار فني حافل بالعديد من المسلسلات والأفلام الدينية والتاريخية التي برع في أدائها حتى كاد ألا يخرج عنها في أواخره.

ممثل مسرحى وسينمائى و شقيق حمدى غيث الأصغر .. درس المسرح فى المعهد العالى للفنون المسرحيه وأنتقل بين العديد من المسارح لكنه صار ممثل قديرا ، فى المسرح القومى ، فوهب له حياته ومن مسرحياته البارزة الحسين ثائرا ، الفتى مهران ، زيارة السيدة العجوز ، كما لمع فى مسلسلات تلفزيونيه عديدة منها ، هارب من اليام ، مأساة جميله ، الدخان ، وأخرها الثعلب ، حيث جسد شخصيه أنور السادات ، أستطاع أن يثبت موهبته الخارقه فى كافه الأدوار التى عملها ، وهو ممثل أكثر إتساعا من الدور ، يمكن مشاهدته فى الحرام ، ثمن الحريه ، أستطاع أن يفصل بين الأداء المسرحى والسينمائى بسهوله .

وقدم عبدالله غيث مجموعة كبيرة من المسلسلات الدينية أشهرها: "ابن تيمية: شيخ الإسلام"، "محمد رسول الله"، " على هامش السيرة"، "ساعة ولد الهدى"، "الوعد الحق"، "ابوذر الغفاري"، وفي مجال المسرح قدم العديد من الأعمال المسرحية المتميزة منها: "الدخان"، ومسرحية "الفتى الفتي مهران" للأديب عبد الرحمن الشرقاوي، "الزير سالم"، و"الوزير العاشق" للشاعر فاروق جويدة، و"الحسين ثائرا" و"زيارة السيدة العجوز" كما قدم العديد من الأعمال الإذاعية منها "عابد المداح".




بدأ الفنان عبد الله غيث مشواره السينمائي في العام 1962 في فيلم "لاوقت للحب"، والعام 1963 "رابعة العدوية"، والعام 1964 "ثمن الحرية"، و"أدهم الشرقاوي".


    * حصل على جائزة عن دوره في فيلم "ثمن الحرية" عام 1964.

    * حصل على جائزة عن دوره في مسرحية "الوزير العاشق".

وقد تألق في مسرحيات "الحسين ثائرا" و"الفتى مهران" و"زيارة السيدة العجوز" و"الوزير العاشق".

تبنى الفنان عبد الله غيث في الفن المخرج علي غيث والذي عمل معه كمساعد مخرج في الجزء الأول من مسلسل "المال والبنون"، وبعد تأكد الفنان عبدلله غيث من نجاح التجربة انطلق علي غيث وأصبح مخرجا متميزا في القناة الأولى. ومن أعماله برنامج "زمن الفن الجميل"، و "ليالى الشرق" و "سحر الأنغام" و "الفن بين الماضي والحاضر". وبعد وفاة الفنان عبد الله غيث وفي بادرة عرفان وتقدير ممن تنبئ بنجاحه قام علي غيث ليمتعنا بأعماله الجذابة كعادته بإخراج سهرة عن حياة الفنان عبد الله غيث، والآن يتجه المخرج إلى تجربة جديدة في كتابة مسلسل تحت مسمى "نوادر أبوالعريف"



أهم أعماله:
 الأفلام

    * فيلم الرسالة مع المخرج السوري مصطفى العقاد وفي دور حمزة بن عبد المطلب.
    * لاوقت للحب (1961) مع صلاح أبو سيف.
    * أدهم الشرقاوي مع حسام الدين مصطفى.
    * الحرام مع بركات.
    * ديك البرابر (1992) مع حسين كمال.
    * عصر القوة (1991) مع نادر جلال.
    * ملف سامية شعراوى (1988).
    * عاشت للحب (1959).
    * ثمن الحرية مع نور الدمرداش .
    * السمان والخريف (1967).
    * أداء صوتى لشخصية عمر المختار في النسخة العربية المدبلجة من فيلم عمر المختار للمخرج  مصطفى العقاد.
    * الشيماء في دور خالد بن الوليد وهو دور ثانوي.



المسلسلات

    * هارب من الأيام.
    * الكتابة على لحم يحترق.
    * ابن تيمية:شيخ الإسلام.
    * عابر سبيل.
    * الوعد الحق.
    * المال والبنون - الجزء الأول مع (يوسف شعبان، هياتم، أحمد عبد العزيز، إبراهيم يسرى، سيد زيان).
    * الثعلب والذي جسد فيه شخصية الرئيس أنور السادات.
    * ذئاب الجبل (وهو آخر أعماله، مع أحمد ماهر، أحمد عبد العزيز، وفاء مكي).
    * خيال المأته (مع سميحة أيوب، عبد الحفيظ التطاوي).
    * عروس اليمامه (مع محمود المليجي، حسين رياض، محسن سرحان، عبد البديع العربي، محمد الدفراوي، زكي عبد المجيد، سلوى محمود، محمود فرج).
    * أبو الطيب المتنبي
    * تحت ظلال السيوف
    * موسى بن نصير
    * وتوالت الأحداث عاصفة



وفاته

لم يتح القدر للفنان الكبير عبدالله غيث استكمال الجزء الثاني من مسلسله المتميز "المال والبنون" حيث توفي فجأة في شهر مارس من عام 1993م وأكمل دوره شقيقه حمدي غيث، وظلت مسيرة الراحل الفنية خالدة إلي اليوم في شتى ألوان الفن.



أقدم لكم هذه اللقطة من فيلم " ثمن الحرية " من أعظم أفلام السينما المصرية..تأثرت بهذا الفيلم جدا وأنا صغيرة ولم يبرح احساسى ولا ذاكرتى وكان آداء الفنان عبدالله غيث فيه لا يمكن حقا الحديث عنه هكذا ببساطة..كان رائع..رايع وكل شخوص الفيلم من الممثلين الكبار العباقرة أمثال..محمود مرسي
صلاح منصور
صبري عبد العزيز
عبد الله غيث
محمد توفيق
أحمد أباظة
كريمة مختار
محمود الحديني
فايزة فؤاد
حامد مرسي




ربما تعمدت أن أستحضر معكم هذا الفيلم خصيصا " ثمن الحرية "..تأملوا إسمه..وحاولوا معى أن تتذكروا قصة الفيلم وأحداثه..يحكى عن فدائى مصرى ينفذ عملية فدائية ضد الاحتلال الانجليزى ويتمكن من الفرار من سلطة الاحتلال ويكتشف الحاكم العسكرى الانجليزى تعاون ضابط جيش مصرى مع الفدائى فيحقق معه لمعرفة مكان اختباء الفدائى ويرفض الضابط الاجابة فيقبض الحاكم على مجموعة مواطنين مصريين ويهدد بقتلهم على التوالى ان لم يدلى الضابط بمكان الفدائى ويترك الضابط مع المقبوض عليهم ليقنعوه بالاعتراف ثم يتم قتل البعض ثم يطالبه الباقون بالصمود وأخيراً يقوم المساعد المصرى للحاكم العسكرى الإنجليزى بقتل الحاكم العسكرى ...



البطل مصري أسمه عبد الحفيظ الذي يرفض زميله محمد أفندي " عبد الله غيث " أن يعترف بمكانه لكي يمكن قائد القوات الإنجليزية " محمود مرسي " من معرفة مكانه والقبض عليه ونتيجة لذلك يقوم قائد الإنجليز بمحاولة استفزازه بالقبض على مجموعة من الناس البسطاء في محاولة قتلهم واحد تلو الآخر لمحاولة الضغط على محمد أفندي ليعترف بمكان زميله عبد الحفيظ.

نعم ..للحرية ثمن غال جدا..



















مازلت أؤمن أن للحرية ثمن غال جدا قد يتعدى أى تصور..هذا التصور الذى أحيانا قد لا نستوعبه بالفعل..ومن هنا تأتى قيمة الحرية...الحرية الشريفة..
مع العظيم عبد الله غيث كنا..ولم ننتهى بعد..
لى عودة إذا أراد الله..
أشكركم ..وشكر خاص للعزيز محمد حسين
مع تحياتى 
ندى



*

----------


## اليمامة

*لم يكن من المنطقى إطلاقا ألا أتذكر رواية السمان والخريف على ذكرنا للفنان الموهوب " عبد الله غيث"..حيث كان واحدا من أبطال الفيلم - السمان والخريف - بعد أن تحولت الرواية  إلى هذا الفيلم الناجح والمثير على يد صلاح أبو سيف..عبقرى الإخراج المصرى..

لست أدرى تحديدا لما قفزت إلى ذهنى أحداث السمان والخريف فى هذا التوقيت بالذات..وكعمل مصرى بارز على مستوى الأدب والسينما وكملمح ربما من الملامح الجميلة والخالدة فى هذين المجالين..

ببعض التأمل عرفت أنه ربما لتشابه بعض جوانب الفيلم مع الواقع إن لم يكن جميعها..بشكل أو بآخر ..مع أحداث وأبطال رواية السمان والخريف..ووجه التشابه هنا يكمن فى الوسط السياسى والإجتماعى الكائن فى الرواية ..والموجود فى مصر الآن..وكعادة محفوظ فى واقعيته الوجودية التى تمتاز بها رواياته وفكره بشكل عام من حيث ميله نحو فلسفة إنسانية وجودية عميقة مختلطة بالواقع رأينا كيف سرد لنا أحداث الرواية بعد ثورة 52 وكيف تغير حال الواقع المصرى وتعددت الأدوار واختلفت وتداخلت فيه..أدوار بشرية لبشر ..منهم من غيرتهم الثورة بالفعل..ومنهم من تحول للنفاق وإعادة صياغة اللهجة والفكر لتتماشى مع الواقع السائد..ومنهم من ظل فى صراع كيف يكون..ومنهم من ظل على عادته..والمواقف كثيرة..وهاهو واقع الرواية يتقارب حقا مع واقعنا الحالى الذى تختلط فيه الأدوار ويتحول فيه المتحولون ويتلونون..ويخدعوننا ..أو يظل بعضهم فى التخفى مقيم لإنتهاز أى فرصة واقتناصها ..كذلك وجود فئة  الغير مدركين لأبعاد ما جرى والمغيبين والنائمين ..والمتربصين..


*
 ... و"قل في هذا اليوم ما شئت.. أين الوزير؟ لا أحد يدري.. أين البوليس؟ لا أحد يدري.. أين الجيش؟ لا أحد يدري.. اختفى الأمن.. وزحف الشيطان".. كانت تلك أسئلة أرقت إحدى شخصيات رواية "السمان والخريف" للراحل نجيب محفوظ.. بعد تآمر البعض على القاهرة.. وكان حريقها الشهير في عام ..1952..وعادت هذه الأسئلة لتشغل مخيلتنا ووعينا بإرهاق شديد منذ ما يقارب الشهر..عندما اشتعلت القاهرة غضبا وثورة على المستبدين الذين حرمونا الكرامة والحرية والحياة وشربة الماء..عندما انتفضت القاهرة بناسها ومصر كلها لتعلن عن ذروة الغضب الذى فاض بنا..حتى تشتعل من جديد بعد أن ظن القائمون على الأمر أن القاهرة لن تحترق مجددا بعد حريقها الأول عام 1952..متناسيين ربما أن مدينة الألف مئذنة لم تهوى فى حريقها السابق..وإنما كان الرماد بمثابة الكحل الذى جمل عيونها وزادها حلاوة..وأنها كما فعلتها عام 1952 قادرة على أن تفعلها مرات ومرات وقد كان..أحرق المتآمرون المستجدون بواقع تكليف حسيس من رجالات الحزب الفاشى القاهرة كنوع من التآمر على الحريق الشعبى النبيل والسلمى حتى يطغوا عليه ويكرروا مآساة 52 التى حسبها التاريخ بعد ذلك حادثة غيرت تاريخ مصر للأحسن..وتكرر السيناريو العبثى حاملا نفس الملامح ..شوارع تغلي بالغضب.. وثوار ينشدون الخلاص ..والحرية..والكرامة والعيشة الآمنة الهنية..ومندسون يشعلون النيران ويخربون البلاد.. وفراغ يبحث عمن يسده.. ونقاط ضوء يراها الشعب قريبة..ونقاط النظام بعيدة..
*
ومثلما حدث للسمان مع نجيب محفوظ فى خريفه حيث تهاوى وسقط..مثلما تهاوى السمان من رحلة الطيران الخيالية الوحيدة " الضربة الجوية "..وأتباعه فى رحلاتهم المختلفة على أرض مصر..من المنتفعون اللامنتميون فى كل لحظة.." حزب الأغلبية الوطنى " ..وغيرهم من رؤوس الفساد..ومن حملة المباخر الذين غيروا شعوذاتهم بعدما صار ما صار ووجب عليهم تغيير رؤاهم ووجهتم حتى تكتمل مداهنتهم ويعيثون فى الفساد من جديد.. كما "عيسى الدباغ..بطل الرواية.. الذى كان مسبحاً بحمد نظام ما قبل ثورة 1952 وبات بعد الانقلاب يحيي الثوار الجدد.. ويهاجم حزبه القديم في أكثر من جريدة أو "فضائية" كما يحدث تماما من قبل البعض في مصر الآن..

من المفارقات المدهشة كذلك وبالنظر للتاريخ على وجه الإستزادة والإفادة..نجد أنه في يوم 25 يناير 1952 سجل أفراد من الشرطة المصرية ملحمة في مدينة الإسماعيلية.. إذ قاوموا الاحتلال الإنجليزي..ورفضوا تسليم قسم الشرطة الخاص بهم.. وقاوموا حتى نفدت ذخيرتهم.. واستشهد كثيرون منهم..في مشهد مغاير تماماً لما حدث خلال الأيام الماضية.. وحين تنامت الأنباء إلى القاهرة خرج المتظاهرون بالآلاف..وملأ الغاضبون الميادين.. لكن كانت المؤامرة التي حرقت القاهرة..!!
فياله من واقع مؤسف عندما تنقلب الأدوار بمثل هذه البشاعة التى كانت..والتى خالفت أى تصور وأى موضوعية وأى محمل شريف للنظام البائد..!

تعالوا نطالع معا وصف نجيب محفوظ المذهل لما حدث للقاهرة وقتها وكيف أنه بدا وكأنه يصف واقعنا نحن منذ 25 يناير المنصرم..يقول*  "خلا الميدان للغاضبين.. انفجر مكنون اللاوعي كالبركان.. صراخ جنوني كالعواء.. انقضاض على أي قائم على الجانبين.. بترول يراق.. حرائق تشتعل..أبواب تحطم.. بضائع تتناثر.. تيارات تندفع كالامواج المتلاطمة.. الجنون نفسه بلا رقيب.. ها هي القاهرة تثور على نفسها.. انها تصب على ذاتها ما تود أن تصبه على عدوها.. انها تنتحر.. هذا الطوفان سيقتلع الحكومة والحزب وشخصه في النهاية.. الضوضاء فوق كل احتمال كأن كل ذرة في الأرض تصرخ.. اللهيب ينطلق من كل موقع.. انه يرقص في النوافذ.. يقعقع في الأسقف.. يصفر في الجدران.. يطير في الجو والدخان يتربع مكان السماء.. رائحة الحريق تقتحم الأنوف كعصارة جهنمية من الخشب والأقمشة وزيوت شتى.. هتافات غامضة كأنما تنبثق من الدخان.. غلمان يخربون كل شيء في نشوة وبلا مبالاة.. جدران تنهار مفجرة رعداً.. الغضب المكتوم.. اليأس المضغوط.. الضيق المتكتل.. كل أولئك حطم القمقم وانطلق كزوبعة من الشياطين.. وقال لنفسه إن أشياء كثيرة يجب أن تحرق ولكن ليست القاهرة.. في الشوارع الرئيسية رجال يصرخون: احرق.. خرب.. يحيا الوطن"..
*
ونتيجة تلك التظاهرات والحرائق كان إعلان الأحكام العرفية "قانون الطوارئ وحظر التجول" وثوارا يسرعون الخطى لإنقاذ الوطن المختطف.. المنتهك من قبل المحتلين.. وسكان القصور.. والأحزاب الفاسدة..

فهل ترون حقا معى أوجه تشابه بين اليوم والبارحة ؟!
هكذا حقا قفزت الرواية إلى ذهنى ..من مخيلة "عبدالله غيث "
*
*وإليكم القصة بعرض مبسط رائع..*

يبرع قلم محفوظ في تصوير دواخل نهّازي الفرص والمنتفعين والآكلين على جميع الموائد.. مع عيسى إبراهيم الدباغ بطل «السمان والخريف»، فالشاب الثلاثيني مدير مكتب الوزير، والسياسي القيادي الذي كان ينتظره مستقبل واعد، تتبدل به الأحوال فينقل إلى وظيفة متواضعة، بعد أن ترك حزبه السلطة، ثم يحال إلى التقاعد مع قيام الضباط الأحرار بثورتهم عام ،1952 إذ يعتبرونه من رموز العهد الماضي، ولذا تقصيه حركة التطهير من وظيفته، وتعطيه معاشاً زهيداً. لم تقف الأمور المتدهورة مع الدباغ عند المنصب والجاه والمال، بل تتعدى ذلك إلى الجانب العاطفي، إذ يتخلى عنه أهل خطيبته مع ظروفه الجديدة، والحال التي وصل إليها، إذ لم يعد مناسباً ليكون زوجاً لإحدى فتيات المجتمع المخملي وابنة أحد «البكوات»، وكما ضاع منه المنصب تضيع منه الحبيبة (سلوى).

يبحث الدباغ عن رحلة تنسيه مرارات أيامه المتلاحقة، يذهب إلى الإسكندرية، كي يعيش وسط غرباء لا يعرفهم ولا يعرفونه، يبيع منزله الكائن بأحد الأحياء الراقية، وكذلك هدايا فخمة جلبها إليه منصبه الحزبي، ووساطاته لدى بعض المعارف، يصرف تلك الأموال على سهراته، وخلال رحلة البحث عن نسيان العز القديم، يصادف فتاة ليل على كورنيش الإسكندرية، يتعرف إليها، وتعيش معه فترة، ويتخلى عنها حين يعرف أنها حامل منه، يحاول أن يجبرها على الإجهاض، لكنها ترفض.



يعود الدباغ إلى القاهرة لوفاة والدته، يلتقي مع بعض الأصدقاء القدامى، حال بعضهم مشابه لحاله، فيما آخرون رفعتهم الظروف الجديدة وصاروا من رموز تلك المرحلة، خصوصًا ابن عمه (حسن) الذي صار صاحب مركز مرموق، وحل محل الدباغ حتى إنه خطب حبيبته القديمة، وبينما اتجه الدباغ إلى الكأس والقمار والسهرات، هرب صديق له أحيل هو الآخر إلى التقاعد إلى التصوف وكتب «الدروشة»، معتبراً أن فيها ما يشفي الصدر، ويعالج القلب مما لحق به. يغيب الدباغ في أحلامه القديمة، يرفض الالتحاق بأي عمل، رغم العروض التي كانت تأتيه، وأبرزها من ابن عمه، لكن الحزبي القديم يرفض، متحسراً على أيامه الماضية التي كان خلالها يحتقر الجميع، ويظن أن الحال لن يتغير، وأن السلطة ستظل رفيقته.

بعد حين يتعرف الدباغ إلى امرأة سليلة عائلة كبيرة، ووريثة أموال طائلة، يسعى الى الزواج منها حتى بعد أن يعرف أنه سيكون الرابع في قائمة أزواجها، ويطلب من أم عروسه ان تزوده بالمال، ان تصرف عليه هو وزوجته. تسير الأيام بعيسى رتيبة ما بين سهرات القمار وفنون طعام زوجته وبعض التنقلات إلى اماكن مختلفة. يذهب إلى الإسكندرية، يعثر على من كانت فتاة ليل، يشاهدها تقبّل طفلة صغيرة، تتداعى إليه الذكريات، يعرف أن الطفلة هي ابنته، تصده الأم وتصفه بأبشع الصفات، وفي النهاية يجلس حائراً في ظل تمثال الزعيم سعد زغلول بالإسكندرية، مفكراً في الحياة والماضي، يصادف شاباً كان أحد ضحاياه أيام كانت له سطوة، يحاول أن يختصر الحديث معه، لكن الشاب يخاطبه بكل أريحية، موحياً إليه بأنه قد نسي ما كان من أمر اعتقاله، وأن على الدباغ أن يبدأ حياة جديدة.
*
وبطل رواية " السمان والخريف".. بالفعل نراه في مجتمعنا..فى مصر اليوم وهو يخوض صراعاً نفسياً معقداً مع نفسه.. ومع التوجهات الجديدة للمجتمع بفعل تغيير النظام الذي كان في فترة من فتراته جزءاً منه... فلدينا الملايين .. على شاكلة ممن كانوا في خدمة السلطة السابقة وحزبها الأوحد..ولكن كم منهم من اهتدى الى موقف مثل موقف بطل روايتنا  او نقيضه؟!...

لعب عبدالله غيث فى " السمان والخريف " دور الشاب الغير انتهازى..المتمسك بمبادئه والذى لم يتغير مثلما تغير ابن عمه " عيسى "..

والحقيقة أننا فى حاجة لأن نشاهد هذا الفيلم من جديد..ربما تأملنا فيه وضع مصر اليوم..ربما أرشدنا إلى أى دلالة..قرأت مقالة رائعة عن الفيلم..تلخصه لنا بطريقة مشوقة ورائعة وتحليلية...أترككم معها...ولخيالكم..
*

فيلم السمان و الخريف

في السمان والخريف يتكلم الروائي العربي (نجيب محفوظ) عن ضحالة التربية العلمية، باعتبار أنّ الإنسان لا يتطرق في نظرية علمية إلا إذا ثبتت خطأها، إذن لماذا نضع اللوم على سين أو عين من الناس ما دمنا بحاجةٍ إلى تربية عقلية؟

في هذه الرواية يعطيك الكاتب مبادئ ونماذج بشرية استطاعت أن تتقمص هذه المبادئ، فماذا ينفع إذا كنت حفظت هذه المبادئ ورددتها كشعارات عن ظهر قلب ولم تطبقها؟

ماذا كتب ( نجيب محفوظ) في "السمان والخريف) عن مصر المهددة بالافتراس ، أما أن تستسلم نهائياً للاحتلا ل أو تقسم أو تفترس من قبل الملك ورجال حاشيته الفاسدين.

وماذا قال عن بطل روايته (عيسى الدباغ) المناضل المحمل بالهروب والخوف والمتهم بالتواطؤ والرشوة ورغم حبه لمصر وتعبيره عن مدى حبه لها رأينا كيف أسهم في التخريب من داخلها.

بالطبع لن تكون (السمان والخريف) مختلفة عن بقية رواياته أي لا يمكن أن تكون مجردة من كل الهموم والمآسي أو خارج اللحظات التاريخية الحاسمة التي شهدت فيها مصر انشقاق بعض أبنائها عن صفوف الجماهير كما شهدت تآكل الأحزاب والتنظيمات وشطارة الموظفين الفاسدين والاستعانة بالغرب وهكذا.

كان الدباغ والذي قام ببطولة دوره الفنان المعروف (محمود مرسي) على النقيض من ابن عمه (حسن) الفنان (عبد الله غيث) رفيق صباه الباكر وشبابه الغض، ومع هذا كان (عيسى) يشعر بعدم اتفاقه مع ابن عمه حسن خصوصاً بعد ما توظف (عيسى) وأصبح من أهم رجال الحزب في حكومة صاحب الجلالة (فاروق).

كان (عيسى) من وجهة نظر (حسن) ذلك الشاب المتكبر العنيد، أما حسن فقد كان من وجهة نظر عيسى ذلك الشاب المتقعر بالمبادئ والخائب أيضاً الذي يسعى خلف الشعارات البراقة ويحلم بالزواج من ابنة أحد الإقطاعيين خّدام السرايا.

فهل كان (عيسى) في الحقيقة كما يراه (حسن)، وهل كان حسن في الحقيقة يختلف عما وصفه به عيسى وما أصل الخلاف بينهما؟

إنّها الأزمة في شكل العَلاقة التي ظهرت منذ بداية الفيلم، فعيسى لا يظهر إلا في حالتين، أما أثناء مجالسته لأصحاب المنافع من الذين باعوا الدين والدنيا، وأما وهو يبرر تصرفات الباشا وزير الداخلية ورئيس حزبه، مرة يبرر ممارساته وتواظئه ضد مصر ومع الشيطان، المهم أن يرضى عنه، والأخرى وهو ينفذ أوامره التي تساوي قبوله أو رضوخه، وفي كلتا الأمرين، لا وجود (لعيسى الدباغ) ابن البلد الملغي تماماً.

هذا هو المأزق الذي يعيشه (عيسى) بعد طرده من الوظيفة في حركة التطهير التي شهدتها (مصر) في عهد (عبد الناصر) بعد قيام الثورة، وهو مأزق يتعمق أكثر كلما اصطدم (عيسى) بضميره وكلما وجعته وخزات ذلك الضمير القائم على اللعب في السياسة والبراعة في الكذب والتضليل واستغلال السلطات من أجل مكاسب شخصية رخيصة (نقود وهدايا وأثاث فاخرة).

ولذات السبب يقع عيسى في الشرك أكثر من مرة، في الأولى عندما أراد تعويض كبوته بركلة أخرى في مؤخرته من الجري خلف الباشوات والإقصطاعيين الكبار وخصوصاً عندما قرر الزواج من (سلوى) بنت الباشا اللعوب (صائدة الرجال) ذوي المناصب والجاه، في السابق كانتت خطيبة (لحسن) ابن عم ( عيسى) ثمّ أصبحت (خطيبة) من جديد (لعيسى) الوجيه الذي أراد أن يرد الصاع صاعين لابن عمه من دون سبب سوى الحقد والضغينة.

ومع أنّ تاريخ (الذباغ) السياسي ودخوله للمعتقل لن يشفع له سوء تصرفاته فقد وقع ضحية (المحاسبة) وهذه (الثانية) باعتباره فاسداً ومرتشياً ونتيجة لذلك اختفى من الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية ظاهرياً ولفترة طويلة قضاها في شرب الخمر ولعب القمار والتردد على البارات والتسكع مع بنات الليل.

وخلال مشيه البطال اكتشف تولي حسن ابن عمه لمنصب قيادي مهم في الدولة، وهذا المنصب ضمن له حق الفوز بحبيبته (سلوى) التي حاول عيسى أخذها بالقوة من أجل حرمان حسن منها، في البداية طاوعته لشيء في نفسها ولكنها عندما اكتشفت زوال مصالحها معه فسخت خطبتها مباشرة.

ولم يكن في الساحة أمام عيسى إلا الضياع من جديد والهروب إلى أحضان الغانية (ريري) من بنات الليل والتي تقوم بدورها الفنانة (نادية لطفي) والتي اكتشف أيضاً من خلال عَلاقته بها قسوته الشديدة على نفسه وولعه بتعذيبها وبعدما كان يحلم بالحياة الأسرية الكريمة أصبح يضم بين أحضانه غانية وهذه الظروف تناقضت مع تاريخه العريق فربط الأسباب بالمسببات وتعددت أساليب لعناته وأنتهت بضرب وطرد (ريريد) من حياته إلى الأبد، ولكن مما يؤسف له في النهاية أنها كانت حاملاً بطفلة وأنّه حاول تقديم الاعتذار لها بسبب ما نالها من قسوة وتجريح ولكنها ترفض وتدافع عن كرامتها بإستماتة تجبره على الخروج من حياتها، هي والصغيرة إلى الأبد لأنّه لا يستحقهما.

من هنا أيضاً بدأت رحلة الضجر والضياع لعيسى إضافة إلى وفاة أمه ثم زواجه من العانس العاقر ابنة الأكابر والذي كان في جوهره على ما يبدو زواجاً شكلياً دون أن يؤثر أو يجدد من مضمونه شيئاً عند (عيسى).

ولكن بعد إعلان تأميم (قناة السويس) ينظم عيسى الذباع إلى فريق تدريب المتطوعين من الشباب الوطني المصري للدفاع عن مصر، وبكل ما تحمله المبادئ من قوة حاول عيسى وغيره من الوطنيين تصحيح الأخطاء السياسية التي اثبتت الوقائع زيفها، ومن هنا أيضاً أخذ الناس يلتفون حول (عبد الناصر) وبما أنّ الالتفاف الجماهيري حول ناصر والقناة والمجهود الحربي كبير وشكل هزيمة للإقطاع وبقايا ذيول الحاشية والفاسدين الذين خاضوا تلك الحرب وأرادوا لها الانتصار لصالح الاحتلال نكاية بالثورة.

ولآول مرة يلتقي (عيسى بحسن) في ساحة التدريب بقناعةٍ مطلقةٍ بأنّ مصلحة الوطن فوق كل اعتبار، وكان صوت الفنان (عادل أدهم) رفيق السلاح النماضل القريب من (الذباغ) في الظروف الصعبة هو تجسيد لما يجري في مصر في تلك المرحلة من محبة وتسامح رغم اختلاف وجهة النظر وأنّ الهم الرئيسي الذي يحكم الجميع هو (مصر) وهي الأقدر على احتوائهم.

وربما حالة القلق والخلخلة بإشاعة اليأس والإحباط والانحلال هو الذي دفع (بعيسى الذباغ) للتعامل مع (ريري) بتلك الطريقة وللزواج أيضاً بتلك الطريقة، ولخطف خطيبة ابن عمه بتلك الطريقة أيضاً ان لم تكن هذه الحالة أيضاً هي وراء إثارة التشكيك بالحركة الوطنية والثورية وإشعال فتيل الصراع والشقاق داخلها وخارجها بهدف زعزعة الكيان القائم للثورة.

ومن البديهيات التي يعرفها الميع هو أهداف الدول الطامعة بمصر والتي كرسها الاحتلال البريطاني باعتبار مص هي (الريف كله) والريف يعني محصول القطن والخيرات الكثيرة.

وكان أول ما قام به الاحتلال لتحقيق هذه الإستراتيجية هو تغيير نظام الملكية لخلق طبقة موالية من الملاك لتسليمها الثروة والسلطة لتزرع القطن وتحرس الحكم.

وحينما أشار المندوب السامي البريطاني على حكومته بمنح بعض التنازلات، لم ينسَ أن يطمئنها بأنّه (حتى لو غادرنا مصر نهائياً فإننا سوف نترك طبقة شديدة الإخلاص تستمر في حكم مصر لصالحنا).

ولم يكن ممكناً تحميل (عيسى الذباغ) وحزبه المسئولية كاملة ولكن يمكن أن يُقال إنّ هذه الطبقة كانت هي العود الذي أشعال صندوق الثقاب فتحولت الشرارة إلى حريق كبير التهم كل شيء بسبب الحقد الذي تضاعف عند الطبقات المخلوعة.. ولأنّ الثورة كانت متسامحة مع الجميع لم تقف موقف العداء مع أحد بل كانت عوناً من أجل التصحيح وأصبحت مهمتها بدرجة رئيسة فتح باب الصفح لأصحاب الأخطاء من الوطنيين أمثال (عيسى الذباغ) الذي سرعان ما انخرط في صفوف الدفاع عن منجزات ثورة يوليو ولصالح مصر.

كما أنّ مرحلة المصالحة هذه مع ذاته فرضت عليه تصحيح أخطاء كثيرة ارتكبها في حياته وبحق نفسه وفي مقدمتها طلاق العانس بنت الأكابر، والبحث عن حبيبته (ريري) التي غادرت حياته وهي تحمل ثمرة الخطأ في أحشائها ومن دون أن تتفوه بكلمة واحدة تجرحه أو تمس مشاعره.

إضافة إلى مصالحته مع ابن عمه (حسن) ثم رأينا كيف بدأ البحث عن (ريري) بتجرد من أنانيته السابقة وكيف رفض التآمر مع رئيس حزبه ولبعض أعضاء هذا الحزب الإقطاعي المتآمر على مصر، أنا لم أندهش من سرعة تغيير مواقف (عيسى) فهو لا يزيد عن أي إنسان من هذا الشعب يحب مصر.

قد يبدو الأمر على السطح غير ذلك في البداية ولكن سرعان ما رأينا استعداده بالتضحية بنفسه من أجل وطنه، لأنّه مضطر أن يدافع عن مصر في ما أعتقد أنّه حق هذه هي الوطنية الحقة.

نحن نقرأ أو قرأنا في أدبنا العربي عن الصفات التي تعني البطولات، وهذه الصفات بمجملها تناشد الفرد أن يكون مسئولاً عن موقفه في ما يقرره وهذا يدل على أنّه عند الجد تتوضح المواقف ويصبح قرار الإنسان واضحاً.

وهذا يعني أنّه أصبح أمام أمر واقع هناك ما يمليه العقل لا ما يمليه الانفعال تكاملت الفكرة ونضجت دون أن يقع عيسى من جديد في التطرفات.

وبهذا المضمون الأدبي تعطيك الرواية مبادئ ونماذج بشرية استطاعت أن تتقمص هذه المبادئ.

الفيلم قصة نجيب محفوظ

وسيناريو أحمد عباس صالح

وإخراج حسام الدين مصطفى
















*

عبد الله غيث 
الفنان الجميل
كان رائعا فى دوره..كعادته..وكعادة كل أدواره..
للرجل تاريخ كان مشرفا حقا
لم نستطع أن ننساه بسهولة
برغم أنه - وأكرر - لم يأخذ حقه الكافى من التكريم والتذكرة
إلا أنه كان علامة من علامات السينما المصرية
والفن المصرى الجميل
آدائه الصادق كان شهادة مرور لقلوبنا
وملامحه الطيبة المصرية التى تتفاعل مع القصة أو السيناريو وتحتضن أحاسيسنا 
كانت أكثر تعبيرا من أجمل الملامح فتنه وبريقا
رحم الله هذا الفنان الجميل الذى سنظل نتذكره
ونتذكر أعماله الخالدة
التى نستعين بها اليوم على فهم بعض حاضر مجهول
أشكركم ..مع تحياتى
ندى

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *مساء آخر من ليالى الحرية..
> 
> مرحبا بكم..
> بالتأكيد لن يتسنى لنا أن نخرج من تلك الفترة بحلم غير معطوب إذا لم نعط كل شىء قدره ..ونكون انسانيين وعادليين كما هو التاريخ عادل..ويعدل دائما..نكون انسانيين ولو على إيقاع كأنه الأنين..حتى لو كنا سنرص الحقائق والأحرف بآخر تلاوين السجع المتاح..
> 
> ورد الجميل.. حتى لو كان هذا الجميل..مجرد واجب..واجب من تجاهنا..والواجب الذى أقسم هذا الفرد على استيفاءه ..فالواجب واجب..ومن ثم سقط عنه معنى " الجميل "..ولكننا نحفظه جميلا..
> 
> اليوم أجدنى أسترجع هذا الواجب..وهذا الجميل..وهذه الطلعة الجوية النبيلة..وأغص بدمعى وأقول له ..شكرا جزيلا يا قائد الضربة الجوية..فى هذه العجالة لن نستطيع أن نرد لك جميلك المبكر..ولكن المقاتل " محمد حسنى مبارك "..الطيار..سيظل بيننا ..يضىء..ويُذكر..
> 
> ...


اخطأتي 
ده انتي ارتكتبي جنايه 
ههههه

لي عوده بالتاكيد هنا ياندي لللتعقيب علي سؤال الاخير

تحياتي

----------


## اليمامة

> اخطأتي 
> ده انتي ارتكتبي جنايه 
> ههههه
> 
> لي عوده بالتاكيد هنا ياندي لللتعقيب علي سؤال الاخير
> 
> تحياتي


والله يا محمد تصدقنى لو قلت لك انى بعد ما كتبت المشاركة دى مرت عليا أيام وأنا كارهة أدخل الموضوع..وأقول لنفسى ايه اللى أنا كتبته دا..وخاصة ان تداعيات الأحداث بعد كدا وتواتر الأخبار عن الفساد والمفسدين..كانت بتخلينى أكره وجود المداخلة دى فى الموضوع وأقول " أى جرم عملته فى ملامح الهوية !!"..
ولكن يا محمد..
صدقنى أنا موش ندمانه برغم إيذائى النفسى من هذا الرجل..
موش ندمانة علشان أنا موش بنتقم منه يا محمد..ماعنديش أى هدف انتقامى يا محمد..موش عايزة أحس انى بكرهه انتقاميا ..
وكمان لأن ذكرى ليه ربما بيعنى انه أصبح ماضى..دا بالذات لما جيت أحطه هنا كنت بقصد انه انتهى..بقينا بنكتب عنه..بقى ماضى فعلا..
وان المشاعر المحايدة ناحيته معناها انه أصبح بلاقيمة تذكر..كونى انى ماكتبش عنه ..معناه ان له وضع ..له محمل ما..وأنا موش عايزة كدا..
ساعة ما كنت بكتب عنه..كنت متألمة..لأنى كنت بحب الراجل دا فعلا..كان ليا موقفين تلاته معاه وأنا طفلة ذكرت منهم واحد..وتسلمت جوايز من وزير فى عهده وهو حسين كامل بهاء الدين وحتى من محافظين..يعنى شهدت بعض فصول النجاح والتفوق فى عهده والى فضلت فى ذاكرتى..وفاكره كويس أولى سنوات حكمة كان كويس ومتواضع..أو هكذا كان باين لأنه كان بيهتم بحضوره وسط الناس فى الأول..
كمان كنت عايزة أذكر له " الطلعة الجوية المقدسة "..واللى ختمها بطلعة من نوع خاص..من طيارات أكتوبر لموقعة الجمل فى ميدان التحرير وكرباج ورا يا أسطى..
بسأل نفسى يا محمد اننا اللى عملنا منه كدا..عملنا منه الأسطورة فى نفسه لما سبناه فى الحكم 30 سنة..معذور الراجل ..ههههههه...آل يعنى..اذا كان يا محمد 5 سنين حكم بيخلوا البنى آدم ملك زمانه..والإله المنزل..مابالك بتلاتين سنة !!!!
يبقى بجد موش معذور...يبقى بجد موش حقه يستميت فى الكرسى وينهب ويسرق ويجوع ولا يهمه حد ويطلق البلطجية ويعيش هو ؟!!!!
دى وصمة إنسانية زى العار كدا..السلطة المطولة بتحول الإنسان لوحش..يعنى موش ذنب مبارك..دا ذنبنا..
دلوقتى أنا حاسة برضو انى موش شايلة له أى مشاعر معينة وخاصة إنتقامية..بالعكس أنا بشفق عليه..بس عايزة الفلوس ترجع..حقيقى..عايزاها ترجع لمصر..حق البلد والشعب..وعلشان المفسدين مايستغلوش المال فى التدبير والتخطيط وقتل البلد..
فى النهاية يا محمد مؤمنة بعدالة الله..وان دا اللى كان يستحقه من عند الله..
وكان ربنا قادر يستره حتى لما تمر الفترة المحدودة الكام شهر الآخرنيين..
ولكن..
ربنا لم يرد له الستر
أعتقد يا محمد ان دى أسوأ حاجة ممكن تحصل لعبد ..
ان ربنا يفضحه ويعاقبه فى عز ما هو متصور انه مستور وهاينجو..
فى انتظارك يا محمد..حقيقى كان نفسى أسمع أراء ومواقف فى الجزئية دى..ولو من المنظور الدينى..
منتظراك سريعا..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> والله يا محمد تصدقنى لو قلت لك انى بعد ما كتبت المشاركة دى مرت عليا أيام وأنا كارهة أدخل الموضوع..وأقول لنفسى ايه اللى أنا كتبته دا..وخاصة ان تداعيات الأحداث بعد كدا وتواتر الأخبار عن الفساد والمفسدين..كانت بتخلينى أكره وجود المداخلة دى فى الموضوع وأقول " أى جرم عملته فى ملامح الهوية !!"..
> ولكن يا محمد..
> صدقنى أنا موش ندمانه برغم إيذائى النفسى من هذا الرجل..
> موش ندمانة علشان أنا موش بنتقم منه يا محمد..ماعنديش أى هدف انتقامى يا محمد..موش عايزة أحس انى بكرهه انتقاميا ..
> وكمان لأن ذكرى ليه ربما بيعنى انه أصبح ماضى..دا بالذات لما جيت أحطه هنا كنت بقصد انه انتهى..بقينا بنكتب عنه..بقى ماضى فعلا..
> وان المشاعر المحايدة ناحيته معناها انه أصبح بلاقيمة تذكر..كونى انى ماكتبش عنه ..معناه ان له وضع ..له محمل ما..وأنا موش عايزة كدا..
> ساعة ما كنت بكتب عنه..كنت متألمة..لأنى كنت بحب الراجل دا فعلا..كان ليا موقفين تلاته معاه وأنا طفلة ذكرت منهم واحد..وتسلمت جوايز من وزير فى عهده وهو حسين كامل بهاء الدين وحتى من محافظين..يعنى شهدت بعض فصول النجاح والتفوق فى عهده والى فضلت فى ذاكرتى..وفاكره كويس أولى سنوات حكمة كان كويس ومتواضع..أو هكذا كان باين لأنه كان بيهتم بحضوره وسط الناس فى الأول..
> كمان كنت عايزة أذكر له " الطلعة الجوية المقدسة "..واللى ختمها بطلعة من نوع خاص..من طيارات أكتوبر لموقعة الجمل فى ميدان التحرير وكرباج ورا يا أسطى..
> بسأل نفسى يا محمد اننا اللى عملنا منه كدا..عملنا منه الأسطورة فى نفسه لما سبناه فى الحكم 30 سنة..معذور الراجل ..ههههههه...آل يعنى..اذا كان يا محمد 5 سنين حكم بيخلوا البنى آدم ملك زمانه..والإله المنزل..مابالك بتلاتين سنة !!!!
> ...


 
الجمله الملونه باللون الاحنر تخليني ارجع واقلك ان كلامك صح ..وبيثبت كمان اني قت كده اننا نستحق مبارك ..
وان الحكام افراز طبيعي للشعوب .. واننا حين اجتمعنا وقلنا لا للظلم وللفساد والاستبداد ..وفقنا الله ..  
واخرج من بيننا عصام شرف رئيسا لوزراء مصر  ونحن لم نعتاد ان نختار احدا بل سلمنا عبد الناصر الي السادات الي مبارك الي جمال كما كان معد سلفا .. 
..وعلي ذلك فان عصام شرف افراز طبيعي لميدان التحرير ..بل كان احد افراده ..اذن ثبتت صحه القول ..
بان الشعوب افراز طبيعي للشعوب ..لاننا ايضا ان شاء الله من سنخرج من بيننا من يحكم مصر ..
اذن نقول ..باننا كما نكون يول علينا ..كما يخبرنا الرسول الكريم ..والحقيقه اني طوال عمري مؤمن بهذا ..
بان المشكله ليست في الحاكم نفسه ..بل هي في المحكومين ..وهكذا ترين ان كل الشعوب العربيه اصبحت تثور وتثور ..
وسينصرها الله لان معها الحق ..وبذلك نستحق ان شاء الله حكام افضل بكثير من سابقيهم .. 
هذا عن مستقبلنا وحاضرنا ياندي .. 
اما مايخص مبارك .. 
لعلي مشفق علي ماهو فيه الان ..تخيلي معي ..رجل خولت له سلطاته واومره ونواهيه ان يصبح كالاله الذي يعبد 
اصبح هذا الرجل كالذي قال لسيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ..انا احيي واميت .. 
رجل يضحك فتسعد له الدنيا ..ويغضب فتنقلب السعاده الي مأتم عزاء ..ويزمجر من هذا ..فيرمي به في غياهب السجون عشرات السنين 
تخيلي معي ماذا يجول في خاطر مبارك الان .. 
يسترجع الان شريط ذكرياته المجيد ..وقت ان خرج من بلدته للكليه الحربيه ..مرورا بدخوله اكاديميه الطيران ..وتفوقه فيها حتي اصبح اصغر مديرا للكليه الجويه ..حتي اصبح محل ثقه القياده العسكريه في مصر ..اشتراكه في حرب الاستنزاف ..وحرب 67 ..ووحرب اكتوبر ..73 ..لعله الان يتذكر اكاليل الغار والمجد ..وعبارات الثناء ..والمديح والاشاده ..هو لم يكن ينتظر ان يكون نائبا لرئيس الجمهوريه ..ولم يتخيل ابدا ان يكون كذلك ..كانت كل اماله ان يكون سفيرا في دوله اوربيه جميله ليعيش بها ..فاصبح نائبا لرئيس الجمهوريه ..حتي مع الاقاويل التي كانت تقول بان انور السادات كان قد اتخذ قرارا بعزله وتعيين ابو غزاله وقتها نائبا ويعود مبارك الي مكانه في الجيش ..لكن حادث اغتيال السادات كان اسرع من قراره ..فاصبح مبارك رئيسا للجمهوريه ..
دون ان يفيق بعد  من سعادته وهزيانه بحلم ان بكون نائبا لزعامه لاكبر دوله عربيه  


فاصل ونواصل بقي ياندي
ده قعد 30 سنه

----------


## اليمامة

> الجمله الملونه باللون الاحنر تخليني ارجع واقلك ان كلامك صح ..وبيثبت كمان اني قت كده اننا نستحق مبارك ..
> وان الحكام افراز طبيعي للشعوب .. واننا حين اجتمعنا وقلنا لا للظلم وللفساد والاستبداد ..وفقنا الله ..  
> واخرج من بيننا عصام شرف رئيسا لوزراء مصر  ونحن لم نعتاد ان نختار احدا بل سلمنا عبد الناصر الي السادات الي مبارك الي جمال كما كان معد سلفا .. 
> ..وعلي ذلك فان عصام شرف افراز طبيعي لميدان التحرير ..بل كان احد افراده ..اذن ثبتت صحه القول ..
> بان الشعوب افراز طبيعي للشعوب ..لاننا ايضا ان شاء الله من سنخرج من بيننا من يحكم مصر ..
> اذن نقول ..باننا كما نكون يول علينا ..كما يخبرنا الرسول الكريم ..والحقيقه اني طوال عمري مؤمن بهذا ..
> بان المشكله ليست في الحاكم نفسه ..بل هي في المحكومين ..وهكذا ترين ان كل الشعوب العربيه اصبحت تثور وتثور ..
> وسينصرها الله لان معها الحق ..وبذلك نستحق ان شاء الله حكام افضل بكثير من سابقيهم .. 
> هذا عن مستقبلنا وحاضرنا ياندي .. 
> ...


مساء الخير يا محمد
لا أرانى أختلف معك يا محمد فى تلك المقولة " الحكام إفراز طبيعى للشعوب "..ربما فى وقت سابق كنا ناقشناها من وجوه عديدة إنما اليوم يا محمد ومن بعد ثورة 25 ومن بعد ما فعله الشعب المصرى فى ميدان التحرير ثبتت الرؤية حقا عندما تجلت الإرادة الشعبية ..وشرعية الشعب..فكانت النتائج التى غمرتنا بنوع من الرضا هى فعلا إفراز لصنعنا..

الحقيقة يا محمد أكتب لك مثقلة..حيث يتضح شىء ما يزعجنى..ويتأكد كلما مر الوقت ..وربما أكون مخطئة..
هذا الشىء هو أن تلك الأنظمة الفائتة التى سلمتنا لبعضها تركت علينا آثارها بالفعل يا محمد..اليوم نجد شريحة كبيرة من الشعب المصرى لا يمكن الإستهانة بها ترفض التغيير وترفض الواقع المستجد وترفض كل ما جرى وتتمنى لو أن تعود لتعيش قديمها..لم يرضيها ما حققته الثورة ولم تر فيه أى بريق أمل..ماذا تقول فى هؤلاء يا محمد..أهو عدم التصديق مثلا..أو الإستكثار..أو اعتياد الخنوع والسير " بكرباج ورا يا أسطى "..؟!

فئة كبيرة من الناس لم تفرح بل بالعكس مثلهم مثل الحزانى الثكالى..الذين كانوا يتمنون لو ألا يخرجوا من الأمس..برغم الفقر والمرض والحاجة والجوع..فئة كبيرة تدين الشباب وكل من خرج فى ميدان التحرير..ماذا نقول فى هؤلاء سوى أنهم ماتوا وهم لا يزالون على قيد الحياة..وهذا مما يحزن حقا حتى ليعطيك إحساس بأنهم فى حاجة لبعض علاج نفسى..ماذا نقول فيهم سوى أن النظام البائد من بشاعة الهزيمة النفسية التى أشبعهم بها جعلهم حتى يفقدون التمييز..فقدو الفرحة والتعبير..فقدوا الرؤية لأنهم أدمنوا الإستكانة..هل هو الخوف..هل هو الموت حقا والعذاب..أم هو اليأس وعدم التصديق فى أى بشارة أمل من بعيد سوف تطل عليهم ؟!
أم أن ما جرى حقا لا يستحق ولا يحمل أى نصر مثلما نرى نحن ولعلنا حالمين أو مغيبين !!

يجرجرنى هذا الهذيان إلى مسألة أخطر..هل سنستطيع أن نتخذ القرار المناسب..هل سنستطيع أن ننتخب بوعى حقا يا محمد..ستكون كارثة بكل المقاييس إن ارتضى الناس بئس أثمان مقابل التصويت من جديد..سيكون مصاب أليم علينا جميعا إن تم ذلك فى السر من جانب المنتخبين ومن دافع الفقر والحاجة لدى الناخبين ..

برغم أننى أثق تماما أنه حتى الإنسان البسيط الأمى يمتلك من الوعى لكى يفهم ما يدور على الساحة السياسية..وخاصة اليوم وأن الناس تعى بالفعل من هو الصالح ومن هو الفاسد..الناس تعرف..ولكن هل يثمنون حقا الربط ما بين المعرفة والفعل..هل يدركون خطورة قبول شراء الصوت..؟!!

ولذلك كنت ذات ليلة قريبة أفكر بينى وبين نفسى..أننا فى حاجة لكى نعدل من اشتراطات الناخبين..بمعنى أن يشترط حصولهم مثلا على درجة تعليمية معينة ولتكن الشهادة الثانوية مثلا..طبعا هذا لا أتعمد منه إهانة من هم دون هذه الدرجة التعليمية..هؤلاء يمكن إستفتاء آرائهم بشكل أو بآخر..وربما كان هذا المقياس كذلك غير ممسوك تماما..ولكننا لابد وأن نكون بالفعل من الوعى لأن ندرك أن المسألة ليست هزلية هذه المرة..ولابد ألا تدار باستخفاف إن كنا نريد لمصر حقا إصلاح..لابد وأن تدار عملية الإنتخاب بأسلوب علمى منهجى يراعى التفاوت فى ثقافتنا السياسية وألاعيب الساسة..

من كل ذلك أؤكد لك على أن الحكام إفراز طبيعى للشعوب..من هنا يا محمد..ومن أول عملية الإنتخاب نفسها..وهذا معناه أيضا أن عين الشعب إن لم تكن طوال الوقت مفتوحة وثاقبة وتراقب بأمانة فإن الإفراز سيكون سيئا للغاية..وكلى عشم أن الشعب المصرى أخيرا خلع عنه عباءه الإستكانة التى لازمته من جراء الدوخة التى تعمدوها له..وأنه لن يعود من جديد أبدا لفعل الرضوخ بعدما عرف طريقه وتوحدت إراداته ونما وعيه الجماهيرى العميق..
أما وبالنسبة لمبارك..مازلت أستمتع بحديثك وتحليلك عنه..ولعنى أعود قديما لأشاركك الحوار ببعض نقاط محددة..
فعد من جديد ..
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

بمناسبة مبارك يا محمد ..
نسيت أن أخبرك أن عندما عودنا لإستئناف الدراسة..وفى اليوم الأول عندما لاقيت الطالبات كنت متحمسة لأن أعرف ردود أفعالهم عما جرى فى مصر وأن أستشعر أفكارهم..
كان أول سؤال " مين فيكوا بقى خرجت فى المظاهرات "..
رفع الفصل نصف أياديه..فرحت والله..لأن الإسماعيلية كبلد إقليمى لا يمكن مقارنته بحش,د القاهرة..
" وليه طلعتوا بقى..ليه يا سمر خرجتى فى المظاهرات "..
ضحكت سمر..لأننا كنا نريد إسقاط النظام يا ميس "
" انتى فاهمة يعنى ايه يا سمر "
" آه يا ميس..يعنى موش عايزين حسنى مبارك "
" ليه برضو يا سمر "
" علشان وحش يا ميس..طلع حرامى.."
" يعنى انتى طلعتى فى المظاهرات علشان تشيلى حسنى مبارك بس..دا هدفك.."
ضحكت سمر مرة أخرى..وسكتت..
رفعت ندى أصبعها.." قولى يا ندى.."
" أنا يا ميس آه كنت مع اللى بيحصل بس ماكنتش عايزاهم يمشوا الرئيس بالطريقة دى.."
كنت أنا من ضحكت هذه المرة فى هدوء..وسألتها " زعلتى يا ندى..معقول..بعد كل اللى عرفتيه عنهم والأخبار اللى ظهرت..طب ليه زعلتى .."
" علشان يا ميس موش احنا اللى نعامل الرئيس بالطريقة دى..عيب..احنا بنحترمه..وهو موش وحش .."
ابتسمت بنوع من الألم..إذ ذكرتنى ندى بنفسى فى مرحلة ما من المراحل النفسية التى مررت بها من تناقضات فى تلك الأيام ..
جلست ندى..وتحدثت أنا عن أمور كثيرة..أهمها أن الهدف كان مصر..تغيير مصر..حريتها وكرامتها وآدميتها..
الإنسان البسيط الذى ظلم وانتهكت حقوقه..
موقف مصر الخارجى..والعمالة..وانتهاك مواردها وتسليمها لقمة سائغة للأغراب فى حين يعانى أصحابها الأمرين..
تحدثت عن مصر الجميلة المنتظرة..
تحدثت كذلك على أننا ومن الآن فصاعدا..لابد وأن نتعلم بشكل حقيقى..لا بشكل غايته هو سكب المادة المعرفية فى ورقة إجابة فى نهاية العام
تحدثت أنه يجب علينا ومن ذواتنا أن نتغير فعلا قبل أن نطالب غيرنا بالتغيير..
تحدثت عن المظاهر التى يجب أن نتبعها مع مصرنا الحبيبة من أول القمامة ونقطة الماء وحتى السلوكيات الشخصية النفسية..
تحدثت كثيرا وكانت حصة مثمرة وناجحة بالفعل اتفقنا فيها على نهاية جميلة لابد وأن نبدأ من عندها..
سألت " اللى هنا بتتعلم علشان بس تنجح فى الإمتحان ترفع ايديها..بصراحة يا بنات "..
كل الفصل تقريبا إلا طالبتين رفع أياديه ..
تنهدت..
وعدنا للنقاش والتأكيد على ضرورة التعليم من أجل إرساء نهضة إنسانية..هى الأصل..هى ما يجب بالفعل أن نعمل عليه..نهضة ترتقى بالسلوكيات والصفات الإنسانية التى تبنى المجتمع وليس المال والإقتصاد..نهضة تربى الفكر الديمقراطى الحر والعوائد الإنسانية السليمة التى فيما بعد لو نضجت وقننت ستنهض بالمجتمع حقا لا على أسس رأسمالية متوحشة ولكن على نهضة إنسانية هى الأساس..
هكذا يجب أن نعطى إهتمام مبالغ للتعليم حتى نحصد الثمر بعد وقت طويل..مجهود مضنى يحتاج لمثابرة وأمل..ولكنه مستحق..
مازال أمامنا الكثير حقا..والوقت يطول..والنهضة الإجتماعية أراها فى الأولويات ..ولكن لا مفر من بناءها إذا كنا حقا نبغى مجتمع متكحل من أصالة هوية الإنسان المصرى الحقيق..الأصيل..والمتحضر ..
انتهت الحصة..ولكنها لم تنتهى فى الحقيقة..
تحيا مصر..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> مش ممكن ماقاله هشام الجخ هنا 
> 
> بجد ابهرني


*هشام الجخ ..
*


شاب..شاعر مصرى..بوجه أسمر مروى بماء النيل..مصريته طافحة ..صعيدى أصيل..
زادت شعبيته بعد مشاهده الرأسية فى ميدان التحرير ودموعه التى غسلت مشاعر المصريين..إلقاءه وكلماته تتمرغ فى إحساس مقتول بمصر ..ومآسيها..تأثر به عبد الرحمن الأبنودى..الشاعر الكبير ..

موهوب لاشك فى ذلك..كلماته سهلة..يسيرة..تشعر أنها عادية..ولكن الغير عادى هى أنها ملئية بالإحساس..وبالتمثيل الصوتى والآداء الحركى العالى والممتزج مع صدق العاطفة..
كنت آخد عليه هذه الحركية العالية..حتى قلت ذات مرة أنه " ظاهرة صوتية "..ولكن ..الحق يقال أنه مغموس فى شعلة إحساس حى بمصر ومن يقرأ كلماته كتابة يستشعرها حقاً بصرف النظر عن الآداء الذى لا يقل روعة عن الكلمات..يذكرنى لا أعرف لماذا بمحمد منير..ألا يشبهه حقاً ؟



يقول هشام الجخ عن نفسه.." 
اسمي بالكامل
هشام كامل عباس محمود الجخ مهدي محمد علي سالم ابو جاموس
عمامي من قنا وخوالي من سوهاج
اتربيت في سوهاج ودخلت كلية التجارة هناك
كانت اياميها تبع جامعة اسيوط
حولت لجامعة عين شمس واتخرجت منها سنة 2003 وعملت دراسات عليا في ادارة الاعمال في جامعة عين شمس
اتعينت في الجامعة مسؤول عن المركز الثقافي في نفس سنة التخرج واستقلت من الجامعة في 11/ 2009
ومحدش يقول لي ليه
انا منفعش ابقى موظف من الاخر
مواليد اول اكتوبر برج الميزان يعني
بسمع حنان ماضي وانغام وشيرين ووائل جسار
بعشق منير ومارسيل خليفة وكاظم الساهر
بموت في ام كلثوم .. لكن كوكب الشرق عندي فيروز طبعا
بكتب شعر على مهلي
على مهلي جدا
بحترم الشعر
بحب الشعر وبذاكره وبهتم بيه ومش بقوله غير وانا عايز اقوله
بعشق عيون الناس وهي بتلمع وانا واقف على خشبة المسرح
وبموت في كلمة الله لما تطلع من الناس
وامنية حياتي اني لما اموت .. العالم كله يعرف ان هشام الجخ مات .."

*جميع الحفلات التى تم تصويرها لهشام*

بـرنــامـــج الـ 10 مـســـاءً

مــع الـمــذيـــعـه

" مـنـــى الـشــاذلـــى "



الـجـــزء الأول

http://www.mediafire.com/?0157lb2s1u266ew#1



الـجـــزء الـثــانـــى

http://www.mediafire.com/?3a5mkcx7571iueb



الـجـــزء الـثــالـــث

http://www.mediafire.com/?hq0o9c4w9tub9ka



الـجـــزء الـرابـــع

http://www.mediafire.com/?2yf5s3fgit2tq9f



الـجـــزء الـخــامـــس

http://www.mediafire.com/?95c275b1ri5edh9



بـرنــامـــج شبـابــ بـيــك



الـجـــزء الأول


http://www.mediafire.com/?2vsa1odzfklmjap



الـجـــزء الـثــانـــى

http://www.mediafire.com/?tbdini86eg9zw8y



بـرنــامـــج يـســعـــد صـبــاحـــك

فـقـــرة " قـــــول يـــا هـــــويـــــس "



الـفــقـــره الأولـــــى

قصيدة على ذكر آل النبى " الجزء الأول "

http://www.mediafire.com/?t3vp906qx52rhdk#1



الـفــقـــره الـثــانـــيــــه

قصيدة فى مدح مصر

http://www.mediafire.com/?qdpw89g3lc057w5#1



الـفــقـــره الـثــالـــثــــه

قصيدة أيوه بغير

http://www.mediafire.com/?je9jl95g24r5a7c



الـفــقـــره الـرابــعـــه

قصيدة مع ركعتين الفجر

http://www.mediafire.com/?r0io8955gk9srq9#1



الـفــقـــره الـخــامـــســــه

قصيدة قطر الغلبانين

http://www.mediafire.com/?xjrfxxt03n1uyos



الـفــقـــره الـســادســـه

قصيدة على ذكر آل النبى " الجزء الثانى "

http://www.mediafire.com/?s59l5a2ygtgrw9h



الـفــقـــره الـســابـــعــــه

قصيدة آباتشى

http://www.mediafire.com/?tty341jbhc4rtj4



الـفــقـــره الـثــامـــنــــه

قصيدة البغبغان

http://www.mediafire.com/?x7lf3quh915ll7v




الـفــقـــره الـتــاســـعــــه

قصيدة إنسحبوا

http://www.mediafire.com/?sb31vg91dic31mb



الـفــقـــره الـعــاشـــره

قصيدة مش كفايه

http://www.mediafire.com/?i5fepg2xsi6r7ky#2



حـــــوار مـــع مـجــلـــة كـــــلـمتـنـــــا



كلمه لهشام الجخ

http://www.mediafire.com/?al300e3fj0nc06i



قصيدة 24 شارع الحجاز

http://www.mediafire.com/?ygg97e8een1a8g6



قصيدة آباتشى

http://www.mediafire.com/?oe9kzhh57uhrhha



قصيدة حلاقاتك برجالاتك

http://www.mediafire.com/?fr6hyilq1htv2fd



قصيدة أيوه بغير

http://www.mediafire.com/?xs4kbobz3b4au0f



جزء من قصيدة جحا

http://www.mediafire.com/?9i9m967aow37dm6



قصيدة مش كفايه

http://www.mediafire.com/?dhn7qd62itgbajj



قصيدة نانا

http://www.mediafire.com/?de46k4bw4nwd19c



قصيدة سكرانه

http://www.mediafire.com/?g3n66ytt58d5686




حـفــلـــة سـاقــيـــة الـصــاوى
30-07-2010
كــــامـلــه بــــدون حـــذف



الـجـــزء الأول

http://www.mediafire.com/?aw4v269cervm9cs



الـجـــزء الـثــانـــى

http://www.mediafire.com/?j8z3ire8ap2n959



الـجـــزء الـثــالـــث

http://www.mediafire.com/?60ettkhy57a1dtl



الـجـــزء الـرابـــع

http://www.mediafire.com/?leax1mqsrf0im35



الـجـــزء الـخــامـــس

http://www.mediafire.com/?3d8utzv9ten35ez



الـجـــزء الـســادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?32441iq8n8vqbno


*
بـعــض الـقــصـــائـد مـــن حـفـــلات و لـقــاءات مــتـــنـــــوعـــــة
*

المربعات
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?bdz4wac84htdek0



قصيدة آخر ماحرف فى التوراه
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?0abedbzk2uj373g



قصيدة جحا
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?9u1or6ubonpcp5d



قصيدة سرى جداً إلى البحر
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?nm65qigqe507hty



قصيدة شيماء يا مكه
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?jua1p1ma7eieabd



قصيدة 24 شارع الحجاز
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 07-05-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?2s4lu2d0utlk7gj



قصيدة سكرانه
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 18-03-2010


http://www.mediafire.com/?at4hphe4sje6vd3



قصيدة الجدول
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 18-03-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?rcxgc01nlfx0vxa



قصيدة إيزيس
من حفلة ساقية الصاوى 18-03-2010

http://www.mediafire.com/?qnzzemgwgr12l7d



قصيدة آباتشى مع فرقة بساطه

http://www.mediafire.com/?ae2osjcb5yqzh93



قصيدة 3 خرفان فى جامعة القاهره 2009

http://www.mediafire.com/?pfcvdkzcl88nvhm



قصيدة أيوه بغير
فى سهره خاصه

http://www.mediafire.com/?58rudf7s25pzwv9



قصيدة حظك كدا
من بلانت أفريكا كافيه

http://www.mediafire.com/?y1ixd9gifg2ildk


قصيدة يا وخدانى من الشيبه
من بلانت أفريكا كافيه

http://www.mediafire.com/?3z814kyd8vme1ai



قصيدة ماكنتش هناك
من بلانت أفريكا كافيه

http://www.mediafire.com/?3ya0uy874k2wdq2



ســـــــــهــرة هــــــــــشــام الــــجــخ

فـــى الإسـكــنـــدريـــه

خـــيــمـة ســـــيــد درويـــــــش بـــ كــــــوم الـــــدكـــه
29-08-2010



بداية السهره و قصيدة على ذكر آل النبى

http://www.mediafire.com/?it8qcuqykimr16k#2



قصيدة البغبغان

http://www.mediafire.com/?928h62lux2i39gx#2



قصيدة قطر الغلبانين

http://www.mediafire.com/?fo2kx3a20ljyhir



قصيدة مابتحلش

http://www.mediafire.com/?rls2ec311byfik6#2



قصيدة إنسحبوا

http://www.mediafire.com/?gof66x618250qs8#2



قصيدة أيوه بغير

http://www.mediafire.com/?3bc8h4bmhzy9j74#1



قصيدة الجدول

http://www.mediafire.com/?cp9z94iz1agjcz9



قصيدة إختلاف

http://www.mediafire.com/?eq5hcbzu77sehj8



قصيدة سرى جداً إلى البحر

http://www.mediafire.com/?rumht3dd923o4fe#2



قصيدة 3 خرفان

http://www.mediafire.com/?e68iezp4sqnzpst



قصيدة جحا

http://www.mediafire.com/?i99gvpxe5ohp6lg



قصيدة إيزيس

http://www.mediafire.com/?k48oulktkkc04ei

*
جميع قصائد هشام الجخ صوتية*

24شارع الحجاز
http://www.mediafire.com/?eg54vipvogzcqfa

3خرفان
http://www.mediafire.com/?ya1zz7dfs0tbwga

اباتشى"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?41ded6hyvfv5p9t

اباتشى"هاللو ايجيبت"
http://www.mediafire.com/?eltvs7pq8g2jmqq

انسحبوااا
http://www.mediafire.com/?6mir9fk89sm56nh

انطردى الآن من الجدول"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?4edvhqupzkeiewu

أيوة بغير"العاشرة مساءً
http://www.mediafire.com/?bdkoci08w0qa5gy

أيوة بغير
http://www.mediafire.com/?9hw69d6hgexawj6

جحا الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?8mih1tf1un56902

جحا الجزء الثانى
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2l0m823mmb51b4

جحا"العاشرة مساءً
http://www.mediafire.com/?9j9c7gex0fo5347

حلقاتك برجلاتك"نقابة الصحفيين"
http://www.mediafire.com/?7xeelyrbnqcne4b

سرى جداً الى البحر"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?9zrdm3ruwl1cvuk

فى المبتدا"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?5atpp05itbard1n

قالولك
http://www.mediafire.com/?sx6zx2d2jlqjfmj

قصيدة سكرانة
http://www.mediafire.com/?rad52qar4av6w2z

قصيدة سكرانة"هاللو ايجيبت"
http://www.mediafire.com/?1y7xog9ctzl1ke7

مزحوم يا قطر الغلبانين"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?gaa5xklh1cw0da5

مش كفاية"العاشرة مساءً"
http://www.mediafire.com/?hzqlvgqgs9qrcrs

مش كفاية"هاللة ايجيبت"
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwl5phdjfvcan80

نانا
http://www.mediafire.com/?0a6ch7xj928cgbm

3خرفان"نقابة الصحفيين"
http://www.mediafire.com/?8lw24p710n19oof

24شارع الحجاز"نقابة الصحفيين"
http://www.mediafire.com/?j3xzcflvy3le83g

إيزيس"نقابة الصحفيين"
http://www.mediafire.com/?g7ovwc18n1e3w24

قصيدة سكرانة"نقابة الصحفيين"
http://www.mediafire.com/?o34m26li2cagapq

اختلاف
http://www.mediafire.com/?b327f5inap0gbfj

الجدول"حفل الساقية"
http://www.mediafire.com/?2xt4sxhgk1gl468

انسحبوا"حفل الساقية"
http://www.mediafire.com/?0t4ai5dsyfnq03i

شيماء يا مكه
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ac4got54tzh8iq

ما بتحلش
http://www.mediafire.com/?6jyj8bkzpus6j0a

مربعات"هشام&محمود وحيد"
http://www.mediafire.com/?b1tafr0zyjdiks5

آخر ما حرف فى التوراه
http://www.mediafire.com/?fjbb5jpk99c2aij

اباتشى هشام&بساطة
http://www.mediafire.com/?yax1h0vy8p48y9a

مزحوم يا قطر الغلبانين
http://www.mediafire.com/?j73ukjn0450vzjp

نانا"مجلة كلمتنا"
http://www.mediafire.com/?zh93bbfu3b3o76z

حلقاتك برجلاتك"مجلة كلمتنا"
http://www.mediafire.com/?741k6qy463p86tf


المربعات والمثلثات"مجلة كلمتنا"
http://www.mediafire.com/?5h1waocorcq1986
[
IMG]http://www.al-wed.com/pic-vb/22.gif[/IMG]
أيوة بغير"من قلب مصر"
http://www.mediafire.com/?88c68l75e3j1d3t


إيزيس"مجلة كلمتنا"
http://www.mediafire.com/?bk42dbwcu5g1kzr


على ذكر آل النبى
http://www.mediafire.com/?jxugmhdgdu4z2j6

البغبغان
http://www.mediafire.com/?acg8o0ke08qz338


لرحمتك مديت
http://www.mediafire.com/?qm2dr4xbodybuse


3خرفان-بلانت افريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?q2xu5ahulbubrga


24شارع الحجاز-بلانت افريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?1xfo73rgkmgd0h1


أستغفر الله
http://www.mediafire.com/?2iaw92bf1s36abu


العنب-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?4t62s1ae22mci3o


انسحبوا-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?398oot7h440q9md


ايوة بغير-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?9aavx7ibt3sch9y


أيوة بغير-الساقية
http://www.mediafire.com/?uc343xk353z430k


حظك كده-بلانت
http://www.mediafire.com/?m544j9f5lh2jaoc


حلقاتك برجلاتك-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?bc3rvilnmdsvryg


شيماء يا مكه-الساقية
http://www.mediafire.com/?1j1wzv1axwei46c


على ذكر آل النبى-غناء محمد سعد
http://www.mediafire.com/?c8hq5cnx5x5363h


قالولك-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?ygm7vk2o28m25if



لرحمتك مديت-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?qmcghnbcpfybfni



لرحمتك مديت-غناء محمد سعد
http://www.mediafire.com/?m555cb9w9q1yuu3


ما بتحلش-حفل اسكندرية
http://www.mediafire.com/?w8bj5mrixilq5yb


ما كنتش هناك-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?xn8zho5vnc4oc87


مربعات-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?miudba5884q74bq


مع ركعتين الفجر-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?20t77r0zgw7et73


يا وخدانى من الشيبه-بلانت أفريكا
http://www.mediafire.com/?1effui1gbxtc7cv


شيماء يا مكه
حفله ساقيه الصاوى
27-8-2010
http://www.mediafire.com/?81h2bsqcpee7vh1


المربعات بلانت افريكا 25 اغسطس

http://www.mediafire.com/?vwatm3gix7t3tf7



العنب MP3
http://www.mediafire.com/?l58oayyp4dloerj



نعناع الجنينه MP3
http://www.mediafire.com/?3zk6utb0duuuntd


*جميع القصائد لهشام مكتوبة*



قصيدة جحا

شعور سخيف
إنك تحس بإن وطنك شيء ضعيف
صوتك ضعيف
رأيك ضعيف

إنك تبيع قلبك وجسمك
وإنك تبيع قلمك وإسمك
ما يجيبوش حق الرغيف

سألوا جحا عن سر ضحكه
قالك أصل اتنين وشبكو
اللى كان من تحت ميت
واللى كان من فوق كفيف

دا شعور سخيف
وشعور سخيف
إنك تكون رمز الشحاتة
تبنى مبنى للشحاتة
تعمل وزراة للشحاتة

يا ساقية دورى ... عدى فوقى ودوسى
نصبوا عليا وشحتونى فلوسى
ربطونى فيكى .. حتى ما اتغميت
هما اللى فرحوا ووحدى أنا اتغميت

أنا اللى صاحب البيت
عايش بدون لازمة
ولما مرة شكيت
إدونى بالجزمة

أنا اللى زارعك دهب
بتأكلينى سباخ
إن كان دة تقل ودلع
بزيادة دلعك باخ
لا شفت فيكى هنا
ولا شفت فيكى ترف
كل اللى فيكى قرف

كرامتنا متهانة
واللقمة بإهانة
بتخلفينا ليه لما انتى كارهانا

يعنى ايه تبقى إنتى هبة النيل يا مزة
وكل يوم المية تقطع
يعنى ايه لما اشتكى غلو الفاتورة
يقولو تشكى بس تدفع

لما قش الرز ثروة بتتحرق
وأما نفط الأمة ثروة بتتسرق
وأما جلادك على ولادك بيبطش
وأما علمك ما يلاقيش يآكل فيطفش

يعنى ايه نرفع ايدينا بالسلام لجل الغزاة
ويعنى ايه لما ابقى ماشى فى حالى اتشد اشتباه
يعنى ايه لما اتحبس أربع سنين حبس احتياطى

يعنى ايه مش حاسة بالعمر وغلاوته
بتصبى مر العمر ليه
دة انا كنت ح اوهب لك حلاوته

أنا عمرى ما أتأمرت
ولا حطيت شروطى
ومكان ما ترسى مركبك
بابنى شطوطى
أنا كنت جيشك لما مماليلك باعوكى
وكنت يوسف لما عشتى سنين عجاف
وضلوعى دى اللى فى معركة قادش حموكى
وشفايفى دى اللى ما بطلتش فى يوم هتاف
دة انا كل شبر فى أرضك اتمرمغت فيه
وكل يوم عشتيه
أنا اتغذبت بيه

بتكرهينى عيونك السودة
وأيامى اللى فاتت
مانتيش حبيبيتى من النهاردة
حبيبنتى ماتت

علا صوت أدانك جرس
فى الشدة صاحينلك
من امتى كانوا الحرس
هما اللى باقينلك

بعتينى علشانهم
وعنيكى معصوبة
ياهلترى خاينة
ولا زيى مغصوبة

كل الكلام اتقال
والشعر بقى ماسخ
والصبر علو جبال
والظلم شىء راسخ
وطن وغرقان فى النطاعة
كل شىء ريحته نطاعة

علمونا بالعصاية
ورضعونا الخوف رضاعة
علمونا فى المدارس
يعنى ايه كلمة قيام
علمونا نخاف من الناظر
فيتمنع الكلام
علمونا ازاى نخاف
وازاى نكش
بس نسيوا يعلمونا الاحترام
فمتزعلوش
لما ابقى مش باسمع كلامكم
وماتزعلوش لما ابقى خارج عن النظام

مستنى ايه من طفل ربوه بالزعاق
غير المشاكل والخناق
كل اللى بيقولك بحبك دول نفاق
أنا لما قلت لك بحبك
كان نفاق

الحب يعنى اتين بيدوا
مش ايد بتبنى وستميت تيت تيت يهدو
الحب حالة
الحب مش شعر وقوالة
الحب يعنى براح فى قلب العاشقين للمعشوقين
يعنى الغلابة يناموا فى الليل دفيانين
الحب يعنى جواب لكل المسجونين
هما ليه بقوا مسجونين
يعنى أعيش علشان هدف
علشان رسالة
يعنى احس بقيمتى فيكى
إنى مش عايش عوالة

يعنى لما اعرق تكافئيى بعدالة
الحب حالة
الحب مش شعر وقوالة

الحب حاجة ما تتوجدش فى وسط ناس
بتجيب غداها من صناديق الزبالة

بارت مراعينا والبئر قد جفَ
والجوع يكوينا والصبر ما كّفى
والقلب لا يهدا والجرح لا يشفى
ولأننا طوع
زنا لهم خفا
جاءوا بموكبهم
واشتغلت الزفة

الدفة مظبوطة
وأصلا مافيش دفة
والكفة مش مايلة
علشان مافيش كفة

و جحا اللى جاى بالليل لساه بيتخفى
شايف ديدان الغيط سارحة ومارحماشى
من جبنه شاف الدود سابه وراح ماشى
ولا اتكسف للناس
ولا حس على طوله
الناس عشمها كبير جريوا بيشكوله
ضحك جحا ضحكة مواشى
مادام بعيد عن طينى ... ماشى

الدود قاعد لك يا جحا ولابد فى طينك
بعد ما يمص فى دمانا مش حيحلاله الا طينك

احنا اهلك
احنا رجالتك
أمانك
إحنا وقت الشدة سندك
إحنا زادك

يا جحا احمى ولادك
لو كنت عايز تحمى طينك
سوف أرحل
ربما يلقانى من ارجو لقاه
هامشى ويا الشحاتين

وابكى على حلمى اللى تاه
بس مش هاشحت رغيف
هاشحت وطن لله



قصيدة : انطردى الان من الجدول


موتي فالكلُّ هنا ماتوا
وأنا اعتدتُ حياتي أَرْمَلْ

واعتدتَ الهَجرَ بلا سببٍ
وبرغمِ الحيرةِ لم أسألْ

وظلَلْتُ أسجِّلُ أسماءً
وأسطِّرُ خاناتِ الجدولْ

ضُنِّي إحساسَكِ ما شئتِ
فأنا مَلِكٌ لا أتوسَّلْ

لا أبكي لفراقِ حبيبٍ
أو أترجَّى أو أتذلَّلْ

رقةُ شِعري قَوْلٌ إفكٌ


فَفُؤادي مِن صَخْرٍ جَنْدَلْ
علَّقتُ نساءً في سَقْفِي

وجلسْتُ فخورا أتأمَّلْ
وغزوتُ عُيوناً لا تُغْزَى

غافلتُ رموشاً لا تَغْفَلْ
و زَرَعْتُ النُّسوةَ في أرضٍ

لا آخرَ فيها أَوْ أَوَّلْ
ديكتاتوريا إن أُعْطِي

ديكتاتوريا إن أَبْـخَلْ
وَقَّعْتُ - أَنَا - صَكَّ الهَجْرِ

فالحاكِمُ يَعْزِلُ لا يُعْزَلْ
فانطردي الآن من الجدول

غِيبِي فَلَكَمْ قَبْلَكِ غابوا
لا شيءَ يَـجِيءُ وَ لا يَرْحَلْ

ما الوردُ إذنْ لَوْ لَمْ يَذْبُلْ ؟؟
ما الشمسُ إذنْ لو لم تَأْفُلْ ؟؟

لا تَنْتَظِرِينِي نَسْنَاساً
أَقْبَلُ يَوْمَاً أن أتَسَلْسَلْ

وَ يَـجِيءَ الناسُ إلى قَفَصِي
لِيَـرَوْا عُشَّاقاً تَتَـحَوَّلْ

تتقافزُ كالقِرَدةِ عِشْقَاً
وَ تَـمُوتُ هَيَاماً وَ تُوَلْوِلْ

لُمِّي أشياءَكِ و ارتَـحِلِي
بَحثاً عن آخرَ قَدْ يَقْبَلْ

أمَّـــايَ .. فلا ثَمَنٌ عِنْدَكِ
تَقْبَلُهُ يدايَ لِتَتَكَبَّلْ

إن كان غرامُكِ لِي نَبْعَاً
فَنِسَاءُ الدنيا لي مَنْهَلْ

وَ الجدولُ مُكْتَظٌّ جِدَّاً
بِكَثِيرٍ مِثْلِكِ بَلْ أجمَلْ

فانطردي الآن من الجدول
غِيبِي وَ تَمَادَيْ في جَهْلٍ

فأنا لا أعشقُ مَنْ يَجْهَلْ
إني بَحَّارٌ تَرْفُضُنِي

كُلُّ الشُطْآنِ فَأَتَنَقَّلْ
اِعتدتُ السفرَ على مَضَضٍ

وَ قَضَيْتُ حياتي أَتَجَوَّلْ
أرتشفُ بلاداً ونساءً

فَهُنـا عَسَلٌ وهُنا حَنْظَلْ
وهنا عشت كلص نذل

وَ هُنَا كُنْتُ نَبِيَّاً يُرْسَلْ
و هنا ذَبَحُوا شِعري عَمْدا

وهنا شعري صارَ يُرَتَّلْ
وأنا والغُربةُ ما زِلْنَا

نبحثُ عن وطنٍ لِنُظَلَّلْ
صادقتُ الغُربةَ في الغربةِ

وقضيتُ سنيناً أَتَعَلَّلْ
بَرَّرْتُ جميعَ حماقاتي

وَ ظَنَنْتُ بأني أتَجَمَّلْ
اليومَ أُزِيلُ عباءاتي

وَ أُكَشِّفُ عن وجهي الأَوْحَلْ
مَلِّي عينيكِ بِلاَ خَجَلٍ

فأنا الـمَوحولُ ولا أخجلْ


أَغْرَتْنِي أحلامُ الصِّبْيَةِ
فَعَدَوْتُ إلى حُلْمِي الأمْثَلْ

وَ بدأتُ السفرَ بلا زادٍ
وظننتُ بأني أتعجَّلْ

وَ نسيتُ اللهَ.. فأَهْمَلَنِي
مَنْ ينسَى اللهَ وَ لا يُهْمَلْ ؟

حُمِّلْتُ بأثقالِ الدُّنيا
أهربُ مِنْ ثِقْلٍ للأثقَلْ

و التفَّتْ طُرُقِي مِنْ حَوْلِي
واختلطَ الأَقْصَرُ بالأَطْوَلْ

واخْتَلَطَتْ أحْرُفُ لافِتَتِي
فَوَقَفْتُ مَكَاني كالأخْطَلْ

لَمْ أُسْطِعْ أن أُكْمِلَ سَيْرِي
فجلستُ وحيداً أَتَسَوَّلْ

وَ بَنَيْتُ مَزَاراً وَ مَبِيتاً

لا يَصْلُحُ إلاَّ لَلثُّمَّلْ

وَ قضيتُ حياةً واهِنَةً


لا تَسْوَى في نَظَرِي خَرْدَلْ

فَعَلامَ تُرِيدِينَ بُكَائِي ؟

وَ أنا ذو قلبٍ مُسْتَعْمَلْ

أَبْلاَهُ الماضي لم يَتْرُكْ

شيئاً لِبَلاءِ الـمُستقبَلْ

لا تَتَّهِمِينِي في عِشقِي

فأنا أعشقُ حتَّى أُنْحَلْ

والجملُ وإن يعطشْ يصبِرْ
وَ كَفِعْلِ الجَّمَلِ أنا أفعَلْ


أَهْلِكْتُ شَبابي وسنيني
فَرَمَتْ بِي في صفِّ الكُهَّلْ

وَ وقفتُ بعيداً لأشاهدَ
قصةَ عُمرِي وهِيَ تُمَثَّلْ

رفعوا خنجرَهم ودموعي
لم تجعلْ أحداً يَتَمَهَّلْ

والتهبَ المسرحُ تصفيقاً
وأنا أُطْعَنُ وأنا أُقْتَلْ

فَعَلامَ تظنينَ بِأنِّي
آتٍ مِحْرابَكِ أتَبَتَّلْ ؟؟

دَوْرُكِ في الـمَشْهَدِ فَرْعِيٌّ
بِوُجُودِكِ أو دُونَكِ يَكْمَلْ

وَكِلانا مكتوفُ الأيدي
وَ سِتارُ المسرحِ لا يُسْدَلْ

والـحُكْمُ الصادِرُ في أمرِي
حُكْمٌ فَصْلٌ لا يَتَأَجَّلْ

فدعيني في موتي وَحْدِي
فأنا والغُربةُ لا نُفْصَلْ

ما دامَ الوطنُ بلا شيءٍ
فالموتُ على شيءٍ أفضلْ

فانطردي الآن من الجدول




إيزيس



نفسي أنام فينك؟
يا ام الرموش عنقريب
(العنقريب سرير يصنعه اهل النوبة من الجريد)
ماتدمّعيش عينك
الفرح جاي عن قريب
إزاي بتتحمّل؟؟
أنساها .. وتجيني ..
أسقي بنات الدنيا إلاّها
ولما العطش يكويني أقاها
هي اللي تسقيني
تهديني يوم وردة
أدِّيها لفلانة
تجري على حضني احكيلها عن نانا

إزاي بتتحمّل؟
غمز البنات واوعر من غمزهم ردِّي
جاياني ملهوفة ما تلاقي غير صدِّي
أحزن في أحضانها وافرح هناك وحدي
يا ام القليب اتخلق معرفش غير يِدِّي

يا ام الفؤاد ولاّد
معرفش غير يعشق
الصبر عدّى وزاد
يا قلبها المتقاد
ما عرِفت يوم تزهق
كانت بتلبس لي اجمل فساتينها
ترمي ف صحاريا أفتن بساتينها
تِدْمع رياحينها
ولا قلبي يوم يشفق

وإزاي بتتحمل ؟؟؟
كُتر الكلام عني بحكاوي وانا غايب
الليلة كان سهران
الليلة كان سكران
الليلة كان عاشق والليلة كان دايب

يا ام الرموش طايشة وام العيون لامّة
حضبك ما حيسعنيش انا بَلْوِتي طامّة
اربع سنين يا هوا مِلْكِيّتي عامّة

كل البنات اتلبنوا بيا وتفُّوني
ورسموني خروف معلوف وسمعوا قصايد وابتسموا وصحيم بدري يوم العيد ودبحوني
بقالي ييجي اربع سنين مسمار في غيط شواكيش
دَقُّوا على راسي لكن مثبتونيش
يوم التقي مرسى وسنين ياخدني الطيش

كل الالم فيّا ومش قادر اتألم
وبتصعبي عليا ومش بقدر اتكلم
انا نفسي بس افهم
كل البلاوي ديا ازاي مابعّدوكيش

سامحيني لما اغلط
وانا تاني رايح اغلط لجلٍ تسامحيني
احلى ما في التوهان اول ما باجي اوصل واحلى ما في الاحزان انك تضميني

يا مسكناني ضلوع
جواكي راح وبراح
ما بينلهاشي رجوع
شكلي حاموت سواح

كان نفسي فيكي زمان أياميها كان لي قلب
كانت الحياة خضرا
النخلة والبقرة
والقلب طين ابيض بينام على القرآن وبيصحى وقت الحَلْب
اياميها كان لي قلب
ايه اللي قلب النور ضلمة وليل راسي؟
واشمعنى فوق راسي يحلا العذاب والقلب؟
واشمعنى سابوا الناس بقلوب خضار وعمار ؟ وف قلبي نِزْلوا سَلْب ؟
انا اول اللي اتصلب بس التاريخ كداب مفهمش معنى الصلب
ركعوا البنات ليا واتّنوا قدامي
وفي حفل اعدامي
ضحكوا وقالوا كلب

انتي اللي دمّعتي
جمّعتي جسماني من مملكة ايزوريس ويا ريت ما جمّعتي
طب كنتي سبتيني ادخل هنا غزوة واعمل هنا هُدْنة
وما دمت انا ميت ايه تِفْرِق الدفنة؟
ما البحر راح يسبق لو مهما جدّفنا
انتي اللي بتعاندي وعشمانة في الجنة
والجنة مش ليا

إزاي بتتحمل لوم الصحاب فيا؟؟
على ايه غرامك بيه؟
ده التبن من تحتيه
باقي الماعون مية
تضحك على قولهم وتبص في الساعة وتقول زمانه صِحِي
زيدي كمان نورك يا ام الجبين الضَّحِي
جَنّنِي صوت حزنك إياكي يوم تفرحي
لا الفرحة تسرقنا

لا انا حِمل مهرك ودهبك ولا جاي معاي عاجِك
ولا حمل توب من حريرك ولا ماسة من تاجك
ده انا بالكتير حاجج من وسط حجاجك
جيت لك في شهر حرام فمتهدريش دمي
ماتقربيش مني مانتيش كِفَا همي
وَلِّي لحجاجك يا ام الجبين عرفات
حبك كما الصلوات والقِبلة مش يَمِّي

يا معلماني الهوا ومسَكِّنة التباريح
حبك نخيل طارح ميهزهوش الريح
ارمي الحجر جارح تنزِل رطب مجاريح
إزاي بتتكسر اشواكي جواكي
ابكي على صدرك القى البكا تفاريح

إزاي بتتغير دنيايا جوايا اول ما اكون جنبك
وإزاي يجيلك صبر تنشفي بكايا والذنب مش ذنبك
انا الاعمى
جفاني الحب ونسيته على ايدين اللي تتسمى ما تتسمى
قطع راسي على خوانة ولا كَبَّر ولا سمّى
ولا سابني اموت مستور ولمّ عليا ميت لمّة
وذنبك ايه بقية السكة تقضيها بعجوز اعمى؟

انا اللي الناس بتخشاني هوا ومنظر
هموم الدنيا خاشاني وبتمنظر
وعايش عيشة خشّاني وبتغندر
وبتلكلك في حضن الليل سُكّيتي
عواصفي فوق حدود وصفي
وبابك صعب يتحمل عواصف مهما سَكّيتي

انا المدبوح ولما تقول لي حبيتك بحس دماغي واكلاني
اردّ بايه على بنيّة في كل كيانها شايلاني
انا المجرم وانا القاسي وانا اللي نسيتها ميت مرة ما نسيتني
ومشيتها في دروب مرة ما ملّتني
وداست ع الطريق حافية وسلّتني
وصحيت بدري وقت الفجر صلّتني

ارد بايه؟
وقلبها سابها في متاهة
قليل الاصل غَيَّاها
وقلبي التاني قسّاني وقلّ باصله ويّاها


غرامك يا ام طيف مخمل بيتجمّل
ويفرش صدري بالعنبر وبالمحمل
انا المعشوق يا كل العاشقين غيروا
تحبوا شيء جميل طبعا لكن تتحبوا ده الاجمل
حبيبتي احلى من شعري واحلى م الحروف كُمَّل
ولا بتهجر ولا بتغدر ولا بظلمها تتململ
لكني في حيرتي بستغرب
انا ازاي مش بغني لها ؟
وهي ازاي بتتحمل؟؟؟؟



قصيدة : 24 شارع الحجاز


إتدلّعي .. واتبغدَدِي .. واتفاخري .. واتباهي
قولي لكل الناس ..ده عشقني والله ..
لِـمِّي العيال حواليا زِفُّـوني ..
ظاظوا عليّا وحَدِّفُوني طوب ..
ما انا اللي سِبْت عنيكي لَفُّوني ..
وانا اللي استاهل كل يوم مركوب ..

فاتدلعي .. واتبغددي .. واتفاخري .. واتباهي ..
آدي ضَحِيَّة كمان فِدا رِمشك الساهي ..
موت الضحايا جَزَايَـا .. ما انا اللي وَدِّيـتِـك ..
ولْـحَدْ حَدْ ما وَدِّتُـوش ولا حَدْ وَدِّيـتـك ..
وقَلَعْت كل سنيني على خَصْرِك ..
ضَفَّرْت شَعْرِك عِشّ جُوَّايا ..
بايَـعْت حُكمِك وابتَدِيت عَصْرِك ..
ووقَفْت ورا عرشِك ومَسَكْت هـوَّاية ..

موت الضحايا جَزَايَـا وكُلَّها ضحايا ..
مين اللي قال الحب آخره عَمَار ؟؟؟
الحب آخره نهاية في رحَاية .. ( الرحاية هي طاحونة يستخدمونها في الريف المصري )
القسوة طاحنة والحجر دوَّار ..

فاتدلعي .. واتبغددي .. واتفاخري .. واتباهي ..
واستنكري من عزتي .. واستهتري بـجاهي ..
خَلِّيني مضرب مَثَل من بعد هيبة و وزن ..
كُبَّي المرار في العسل .. واملي الفرح بالحزن ..
يعني انتي أولهم ؟؟؟ ولا انتي اول همّ ؟؟؟
ولا انتي اول سهم إتْسَنْ لي واتسمّ ؟
لو تكشفي ضهري تلقي السهام علامات ..
وانا زي زرع ف هوا وَطَّى حِيِـي وعَلا مات ..
موت العلالي شرف .. بس اسمها موتة ..
مش عدل تبقي ف ترف وانا باطفح الكوتة ..
ما يا إمَّا نَقْسَمْهُم وَخْزَة قُصَاد وخزة ..
يا إمَّا لا مواخذة .. توتة يا حدوتة ..

وابقِي اكدبي براحتِك .. واتدلعي براحتِك ..
طعم الهزيمة جِزَا للي يزور ساحتِك ..
وانا قلبي يا ما غلب .. مش عيب يبات مغلوب ..
اهو برضه فِدْتينا وكَفَّـرنا بيكي ذنوب ..
ولَـحَسْـنا من شَهْدِك وشرِبْـنا من رِيقِك ..
وسْكِرْنا من كاسِك وكَسَرْنا إبريقِك ..
وطْعِمْنَا من حُسْنِك وشْبِعنا بِـبَـريقِك ..
ومْشِينا في طَريقِك ..
ورجِعْنا مَـلْـوِ اليَدّ ..
جَرْحِي قُصَاد جَرْحِك .. ولا حد ظالم حد ..
ولا انتي فاكرانا رجالة خيبانة ؟
نبكي على النسوان ونْسِحّ في بكانا ؟
كنتي اسألي "نانا"
اللي اسمها "نانا"
يا دوب زِعِلْنا يومين واهي دنيا لاهْيَانا

ما تكدبيش ع الناس .. الناس دي عارفاني
قلبي خشب لو غطس بِيْقِب من تاني
فماتحرجيش روحِك وتقولي ده عشقني
بدال ما صاحباتك يقولك آدي دقني
حِبِّي على قَدِّك واحكي على قدك
وان جت سيرتنا ف يوم ابقي الزَمِي حَدِّك
تتدلعي ماشي .. تتبغددي ماشي
وتقولي حبني موت برضه ما يـجراشي
بس انتي من جوا فاهمة ان زمنك مات
وبقيتي زي اميرة قلبها شحات

لِفِّي على صحابي .. سِبِّـيني في غيابي
قولي ان عمرك يوم ما وقفتي على بابي
لا كَوِيتي قِمْصاني ولا جِيتِـي زُرْتِيني
وللا تعرفي مكاني ولا تعرفي تـجيني

واني يا دوب واحد دايب ف دباديبك
عامل كما عَيِّل شابط في جلاليبك
وانتي يا عيني أُف
زهقانة مني خلاص
عملتي زار بالدُّف
وسُقْتِي كُلّ الناس
وانا برضه لازِقْلِك
معلش حَظِّك كدة رَبِّك ورازِقْلِـك

روحي يا شاطرة هناك انضمي للالبوم
انا كل عشرتي بيكي 22 يوم
عملتي نفسك حكاية ؟؟
ومحبة فيَّـاضة ومَخَدَّة بَكِّاية ؟
وسهر وسُهْد وويل ؟
وبكا و غنا و مواويل ؟
في 22 ليل !!
على اي حال
شكرا وشكرا ثم شكرا للقصيدة
قَلَّما تأتيني امرأةٌ بأفكارٍ جديدة



قصيدة : ايوه بغير


لا انا نقصان ولا ضعفان
ولا مسطول ولا سكران
ولا زايغ من عيني الضيّ
ولا حد احسن مني في شيّ
بس بغير

واللي قالولك غيرة الراجل قِلّة ثقة او قلة فَهم
خَلْق حمير

غيرة الراجل نار في مَرَاجِل
نار بتنوّر مابتحرقش
واحنا صعايدة بنستحملش
شمسنا حامية وعِرْقنا حامي وطبعنا حامي
واللي تخلّي صعيدي يحبها
يبقى يا غُلْبها
اصلنا ناس على قد الطيبة
كلنا هيبة
والنسوان في بلادنا جواهر
طب لو عندك حتة ماس
حتخلّيها مداس للناس؟؟
ولا حتقفلي اوضة عليها بميت ترباس
يمكن حتى تأجري ليها جوزين حراس
يبقى انا لا انا جاهل ولا غافل
كل الفرق ما بيني وبينك اني صعيدي
ينعل ابو ده اليوم الاكحل
اللي لا ليه اخر ولا اول
اللي طلعت لقيتني صعيدي

لو كان بايدي
كنت اعملك هندي بريش
واقلب شعري كنيش كرابيش
والبس لك سلسلة متدلدلة خرزة وقلب
بس ازاي البس لك سلسلة ؟؟ هو انا كلب ؟؟

ثم العبرة ماهيش في اللبس
اصل المشكلة عندك .. عندك ..
قلت حاسيبها وبكرة تحس
بعده تحس
بعده تحس
ده انا لو جبس كنت زعقت
ماشي صداقة وماشي زمالة
بس ماجَتْش على الرجالة

ماهي نسوان الدنيا كتير
وانا ما بقولش تخاصمي الناس
ولا تِتْحِجبي عن الرجالة
ولا تعتكفي وتسكني دير
بس يا ريت حبة تقدير
اني بحبك
واني بريدك
واني زرعت حياتي في ايدك
واني غزلت بنات الدنيا عقود على جيدك
واني تعبت من التفكير
واني بغير



قصيدة : شيماء يا مكة

ليل الغواني غواني
من صُغري عايش فيه
عذَّب فؤادي وكَوَاني
بالله لتطّــفِّـــيه

الكالكليتور والمذاكرة وصوت لطيفة
والفجر لما غافلني قطع هدوء الليل
قلبي قليل الحِيل
سايق عليكي الوجع والغربة والمواويل
خليت عنيكي دليل
عشمان تخلِّيني
لما اشتكيت حبي للصخر خَرّ ولان بالله دِلِّيني
كيف الحجارة تلين ؟ وانتي اللي ما تليني؟
الشعر ده شعرك مش حانسبه لنفسي بس انتي مَلِّــيني

ياللي شخبطتي ف قصايدي
بزياداكي شخبطة والاسم شعر
قسّموني قبل منك ييجي ستين الف واحد نفسي يوم يبقالي سعر
نفسي ازفّك بين ضلوعي
نفسي انجِّدلك مراتب قلبي
ياما قلبي قبل منك لَمّ بَقّ
نفسي احبك حب حَقّ
بس خايف تبقِي نانا
يادي نانا
نفسي اوضِّب لك ضلوعي فَرْش عُرْسِك
ما اتفرشّ لواحدة قبلِك
نامي فيّا
مِدِّي رجليكي ازحميني
واحلمي لي وانقشي اسمك على الغضروف حروف
بعشقك رغم الظروف

بعشق الليل اللي نازل فوق كتافك شعر سايح
يا ام طيف كالسيف في جوف الصدر سارح
بعشق الضل اللي مَرْمي فوق تراب الارض منك واحسد الارض اللي تحته
قلبي كان مقفول فتحتُه
ولِّي وجهِك شَطْر قلبي واتلِي آيات اليمين
وانتي داخلة قدِّمي الرِجل الشمال أصلِي بتشاءم من الرجل اليمين
اصل قبلك لما خَشِّت قلبي نانا
يا دي نانا

يا نيل يا مبحِّر بوس لي خدودها الحُمر
لو حاحكي عن شوقي يلزمني مليون عُمر
رُجّ الشجر يا نيل سَمِّعها صوت شوقي
سكَّـنتها فوق البشر
فوق القمر
فوقي
سكّنتها عروقي
لما اشتكيت من بعدها زاد قُربها حروقي

يا نيل يا ابو المساطيل دوّقتني خَمرك ما تقول لها دوقي
فاضل كمان ساعة والشمس حتغرِّب
نركب سوا مركب
الدفة ف إديا وانتي اللي بتسوقي
لو دوقتي خمر النيل عمرك ما حتفوقي

يا نيل يا ابو الدراويش
خمرك عَرَق براطيش
عمره ما يِسْكِر حَد
لو بوستها يا نيل وانت في عِزّ الجزر يِتْقَاد في جوفك مَدّ
لو شُفتها يا نيل اباجورة بِتْلالي
راح تنسى عِلْو السد بلا سد بلا عالي
وتفيض وتلمسها
تلعب على شعرك وعنيك تغامزها
وتعوم على دراعك صدرك يغازلها
تطلع لي بردانة افرشلها رمشي
خَطِّي عليه وامشي
واوعي تخافي البرد
صدري طريق مبروك
من يومه طارح شوك
الليلة طارح ورد
دوسي ولا تخافي
يا قلبي يا صافي
محبوبتي جاية لك وسّع لها السكة
شيماء يا مكة
طالب احج البيت
حاسس كاني مراهق عمري ما حبّيت
ربِّـيني من تاني
نفسي ف سرير هزّاز ابكي تحايلِيني
نفسي تضمّيني
عرق البنات فيّا عكّر حوافيّا نفسي تحَمِّيني
ارجع وليد ابيض
انعس على صدرك
اشكيلك الغربة تدِّيني من صبرك
كاس الغرام دوقتُه صبُّولي فيه ياما نفسي ادوق صَبِّك
لا تكوني مفتكرة اني فتوّة من جوّة
ميغركيش صيتي
حتلاقي جوّة الجوف واحد ماليه الخوف لو جيتي بصّيتي
تبت يدا ابي عوّدني ع النسوان وفطمني ع الخمرة
علّمني حب الكعبة اكمنها سمرا

سايق عليكي الهوا والشمس والقمرة
شدّيني لهواكي مخنوق من الكَمْرة

خَصِيمك قلبك الليّن ورِقة صوتك الملكوت
يا فاكرة العشق شيئ هيِّن كواني العشق كيف الموت
منين ادخل سراديبك؟
منين انفض جلالبيك؟
واكون لك توب
خيطانه تداري فتنة قدّك اللولي
وينزل كبرياء صدرك على صدري واحلامك يصلّولي
بحبك حب فكّرني بقساوة شمسنا قِبْلي
بحضن امي اللي عمري ما اترميت جوّاه
ملاقيش جوّا صدرك ركن يقبلني
انا عيّل وصالح لسة لاستعمالك الهمجي
بنات الدنيا ما قدروا على وهجي
يا ريتك تقدري عليّا
يا غنوة دافي مَسْمَعها
انا قابل شروطك قبل ما اسمعها
يا ريت تنسانا دنيانا
تصير زيّانة زيّي انا
يا غيرانة ومعاتباني عشان نانا
دي نانا اللي اصولها تغير
بحبك وانتي بتردي واحبك يكش بتصدي واحبك وانتي بتغيري
بعيرك يا منخل هام بناقتها انا ناقتها ليه بتصد بعيري

بحبك حب م اللي الشعر عاجز لسة عن وصفه
طريق قلبي بقاله شهور طريق مهجور
عشانك حابتدي رَصفه
تقيد نار الغرام فيّا انوّر وابقى قنديلك
ولو صعبة عليكي السكة شاوري لي وانا اجيلك
اتوج شعرك الشلال بتاج جيلك
ويكفاكي اكون عبدِك
وانا يكفاني تَبْجِــيلك


قصيدة : 3 خرفان


تلات 3 خرفان
ودي حكاية وكان يا ما كان ..
ولا يحلالي اي كلام ..
الا بذكر النبي الهمام ..
عليه الصلاة والسلام

3 خرفان
ومعزاية
وشجراية
وبير بترول
وديب فجعان

3خرفان ما يتاكلوش في يوم واحد
ما يتهضموش

راح للخروف
اتخن خروف
قال يا خروف ؟؟؟
عيال اخوك متنعنعين ومتنغنغين
وانت هنا في اسوأ ظروف ؟؟
يادي الكسوف !!
راح الخروف
علشان خروف
ضرب الخروف
الديب حيسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
راح للخروف
تالت خروف
شفت الخروف ؟؟!!
ضرب الخروف
احميك انا
وابات معاك في الدار هنا
واديني بس انت مكان
راح الخروف
علشان خروف
إدّاه مكان

يوماً سنقراُ في الجريدةِ يا بلادي انّنا كنا خرافْ
سيجفُ هذا النفطُ فوقَ جلودِنا
ونودّعُ السبعَ السِمانَ ونلتقي ألفاً عِجَافْ
سيُدَوِّنَ التاريخُ اسماءَ الملوكِ العادلينَ
الصابرينَ
الساكتينَ
الكاتمينَ الصوتَ بينَ شعوبِهم .. مثلَ الزرافْ
سيحاكمُ التاريخُ حكامَ العروبةِ كلِّها
وسينزعُ الاظفارَ منهم في سبيلِ الاعترافْ
إني احبك يا بلادي مرغما
واقول شعرا يا بلادي مرغما
والشعر إن مسَّ السياسةَ يستحيلُ مصائبا
والشعر إن مسَّ الصعيديينَ مثلي
يستحيل كحدِّ سيفٍ لا يخافْ
انا لا اخافْ

من كام سنة بِنْهِشّ بإدينا الفيران؟؟؟
ونقول ما ندَّخلش في امور الجيران !!!
من كام راسمين رجولتنا ادب
ناقشين إدينا نقش حنة
وقلنا سنة
ورمينا من إيدنا سلاحنا وقلنا هدنة
وبلدنا بِكْر بتُغتصب
يِعلاَ صوتها غصب عنها نِتْهِمْهَا بالشَغَب !!
يا بلاد ماليها الاَّ العجب
يا ( معرَّمين ) شعر وادب
هي الرجولة تتوزن وقت الغضب غير بالغضب ؟؟؟
هو اللي متَاخد غَصَب مش برضه يتاخد غصَب ؟؟
يا بلاد ماليها الا العجب
يا ( معرمين ) شعر وادب
الوزن هو اللي اختلف ولا الميزان اللي اتقلب ؟

من كام سنة بنسأل "بهية" مين قتل
واحنا اللي قاتلينه بإدينا !!
مدِّينا إيدنا للغريب وف بعض عضِّينا وعَادِينا
مين اللي ظالم في الحكاية .. ومين جبان ؟
مانلومش ع الديب اللي خان
احنا اللي خرفان بالوراثة
الصبر وارثينه وراثة
والطاعة وارثينها وراثة
والـــ ... وارثينه وراثة
وحاجات كتيرة مش وراثة
احنا خدناها وراثة

انا كل ما اتذكر نحية العلم يسرح خيالي
كان صوتي لسه عيالي .. بس عالي
كنت احسّ اني بهزّ المدرسة
كان العلم من فرحته يرقص على الساري شايله
طب كنتو ليه بتعلمونا نحفظ البرّ وجمايله
طب كنتو ليه بتعلمونا نكره الظلم وعمايله
لمّـا انتو ناويين تسجنونا في ارضنا
كان ايه لزوم العلم .. وهمومه .. ورزايله
طب كنتو سبتونا بهايم كنا نِمْنَــا مرتاحين
ازاي ابيع ارضي وعارف ان جسمي اصله طين
طب كنتو علمتونا مثلا اننا من اصل تركي
او اوروبي
ان جسمنا اصله حلاوة او مِلَبَّس
اشمعنى طين ؟؟؟
طب ولما الطين يروح .. ايه اللي فاضل ؟؟
ولمين نغني ونفدِي روح ؟؟ ولمين نناضل ؟؟؟؟
ولمين اعود واشتاق واحب واغير واكافح ؟؟
ولمين اغني واقول ( بحبك يا بلد) والحب طافح ؟؟

لاموا عليَّا الناس
عايزيني اقول اشعار في "محمد الدرة"
مش قايل !!!
ما انا لما قلت زمان يا بلادي يا ( رحبة )
قالوا ده واد سافل !!
واللي اتلَوِتْ مني واللي اتقَمَص مِنِّي
ونزلت عنيهم م الخجل في الارض
وبَهْدَلُوني وحَدَّفوني لبعض
وقالوا برضك عيب .. القاعة فيها بنات !!!!
طب يعني وفلسطين مش برضه فيها بنات ؟؟
والله دي فلسطين نسوانها رجالة
هما اللي عمَّالة واحنا اللي قوَّالة
عندينا تِبْقَى الست وَلَدها طول الباب وتخاف يروح مشوار
وهناك حريم من غَضَب
شايفين عيالهم دهب
وعشان ما يلمع زيادة لازم يدوق النار
وتقولوا اقول اشعار !!!!!!!!!
مش قايل

هما 3 كلمات
نعم .. اكيد .. طبعا ..
وطول ما فيه جُبَنَا .. فرعون بيتفَرْعَن
والشعر اصله جبان
اللي يقوله جبان
واللي يعيده جبان
قولنا بلاش نكتب والحرب اولى بْنا
قالوا حرام والنبي خلُّولْنا اولادنا
خايفين على ولادهم م الجنة ونعيمها
شوفتوش خيابة و همّ
الاسم رجالة والاسم عندنا دم
دي ام موسى ( المرة )
خافت على ولدها .. رمته في قلب اليم
واحنا ( بنتسولق ) وبنتشوي قرارات
تطلع قراراتنا صورة جماعية على صفحة الجُرنان
يا ما اشجع الفرسان
وتقولوا اقول اشعار .. مش قايل


همست في وِدْني ( بَحِبَّك ) ..
كان جسمها مفرود والخمرة عامياني
وبياض إديها كان بيزعق لما تعدل شعرها
الواد بيعرج م الرصاصة اللي في رِجْلُه
شدِّت حزام الروب
وبانت زي شيء معرفش شعري يوصفه..
كانوا العساكر قربوا
والواد متبت ع الحجارة اللي ف إديه
مدّت إديها وقَّفِت كل الساعات
صوت الكاسيت نبَّهني اني ف شقتي
كانوا العساكر قربوا
بيقربوا بيقربوا
والواد متَبِّت ع الحجارة اللي ف إديه
وَقَعِت قزازة البيرة من إيدي على طرف السرير
الواد صرخ في مخبأه
فاتلفتت قلقانة خايفة لاتجرح
جريت على الصوت العساكر
وابتدى صوت الرصاص يملا الجبل
دوَّرت عندي في الدولاب على حاجة تنفع لجل تِتْحَزَّم لي بيها
ما التقيت غير شال اخويا اللي اتقتل تحت الجبل
كان برضه يعرج لما يمشي من الرصاصة اللي في رجله
وكان متبت ع الحجارة اللي ف اديه
مين اللي خانك يا وطن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟
قلعت حَلَقْها لما عَوَّرني ف رقبتي
وحطته جنب السرير
نامت على الارض العساكر لجل تسمع دَبِّة الواد اللي لسة مستخبي
اتكسف صخر الجبل من وقفته
هيَّج رماله ع العساكر
سامحيني يا وحدك
مقدرش اعيش هارب
انعس في حضنك كيف
والرملة في الصحرا واقفة وبتحارب


أعطوني عاما تقريبا لأجيدَ اللغةَ العبريةْ ..
فالجاري في وطني هذا ..
أخجلني صدقا أن أكتبَ شعرا باللغةِ العربيةْ .


قصيدة : اخر ما حرف فى التواره


القصيدة مقاطع بعضها بالفصحى والبعض بالعامية للتفريق سنكتب مقاطع العامية بين أقواس

وضعوا على وجهي مساحيقَ النساءْ
الآنَ اكتبْ ما تشاءْ
كن شاعرا .. كن كاتبا .. كن ما تشاءْ
الآنَ انتَ مُهَيَّأٌ كي تصعدَ الزفْراتُ منكَ الى السماءْ
ما دمتَ في زيِّ النساءْ
فاصرخْ وناهِضْ ما تشاءْ
وارعِدْ وهدِّدْ مَنْ تشاءْ
وسَنَرْتَضِي منكَ الضجيجَ ونرتضي منك السُّبابَ
لأن هذا ما نشاء...

(واتمدَّدوا في ارضي
ما تقولي يا ارضي
مين شَيَّلِك بالطين ؟
مين حَبَّلِك غيري ؟
طب كنت انا ف "حطين" ؟ ولا كان صلاح غيري ؟؟
رافض اقولك يا وطن شعر وقصايد
رافض اصوغك يا وطن سطرين ادب
ما بَقِتْش قادر ع الادب
خمسين سنة !!! ( القصيدة كتبت عام 1998 )
عُقبال يوبيلك الماسي
وابقى "هشام"صهيون
يبقوا اليهود ناسي
ولما حتجوز ويجيني صهيوني راح اجَوِّزُه بنتي
ما انا خوفي لآدِّيها لعربي يسرِّحها !!
ما غارش على بلده .. حيغير على بنتي ؟؟!!)

السادةُ العربُ الموقرُ جمعُهم
الامةُ العربيةُ (عروسٌ) أنتم لم تصونوها عروسْ
هجََّ الجرادُ إليها .. فهربتم .. واختبأتم في المساجدِ والكنائسِ
قاتلتموهم بالصلاةِ .. وبالبخورِ .. وبالدعاءِ رُكَّعا وجُلُوسْ ..
عجبا لِهَا تلكَ الطقوسْ !!!
لا جُرمَ عليكِ فلسطينُ ..
لا جرم على امرأةٍ تزني ما دامَ الزوجُ الأصلُ ديوثْ ..
يا سادةَ حكامِ الامةِ .. الغفلةُ ليستْ للحكامْ ..
عَلَّمَنِي ( أكتوبرُ ) درسا كيفَ يكونُ هناك سلامْ ..
أولادي بَصَقُوا في وجهي .. كتبوا لي في الغرفةِ سطرا ..
إنْ ماتَ الابُّ فِدا وطنٍ .. ما أحلى عيشَ الايتامْ ..
يا وطني لا يمكنُ أبدا أن يرحلَ عربيٌ مِنَّا للغربِ بدونِ استعلامْ !!
فلماذا تفتحُ أبوابا ؟؟
وتُنَكِّسُ رأسا وظهورا ؟؟
وتُسَلِّمُ بِكْرَ عروبتِنا ؟؟
كي ترفعَ ساقيها سَفْحا ؟؟
وتصفقُ للذَّكَرِ الأقوى !!
وتَكَلُّ من التصفيقِ تنامْ !!
سبحانَ ارادةِ (أُنكِل سام) !!
وطني يا وطنَ الموبوئين
ووطنَ المهزومين
ووطنَ الحبَّاكين
ووطنَ النَّفْطِيِّين
ووطنَ الـ ..........
انا والشعرُ مهزومانِ .. منفِيَّانِ .. مُعتَقَلان فيك ..
إذا ما استنجدَتْكَ القُدْسُ مَنْ سيغيثْ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا وطني شكِّلْني رجلا ..
صنِّفْني عندَكَ في بَنْدٍ لا يحملُ تاءَ التأنيثْ ..
إن دبَّ الخوفُ بأطرافِكَ قَطِّعْ أطرافَكَ يا وطني فالمرضُ خبيثْ ..

(كيف اقولِّك بحبِّك ؟
وانا اللي فعلا بحبك بس مش طايق ..
تبقي انتي ويّايا ف سفينة حبنا الطارح ورق اخضر..
وريحة البحر الوحيدة اللي تدوّخ رِقِتِك
تنزل عنيكي من الكسوف
خايفة لاشوف في عنيكي حاجة من اللي جوّا
وإيدك المرمر على رجلك ليِتْشَاقَى الهوا من فرحته يخطف طراطيف الجونلّة ..
بضحكة هالّلة
محمّلة براكين وشوق ..
ومخطّية كل الشقوق ..
ويادوب افوق ..
القى السفينة بتمشي بينا تهزنا ..والقاني مش سايق..
فارجع كما الاول .. نفسي اقولك بحبك .. بس مش طايق ..

الاربع اللي فات
صِحْيِت حيطان البيت م الفجر صَحِّتْني ..
كان القمر كسلان والصبح معرفنيش
عيِّل ماليه الطيش ..
بجري على ميعادك ..
وانا جاي في قلبي حكاوي
ولما تمشي بلاوي ف جِتِّتي قايدة
حاولت احاول اقولها رجعت بلا فايدة
حسيت بإيدِك ونفسِك وصدرِك غيَّروا لوني
نعسان يا جِفْنِك ..
كما شلال وكوم حبال دَلُّوني وعَلّوني
لِسَّاني شَعري اسود
ودراعي قادر يشِيلك
بس العِلَل في الوطن هما اللي علُّوني
كان نفسي اقولك بحبك
خفت اكون كداب يا ام الهوى حقايق
كان نفسي اقولك بحبك
بيروت رقصت في قلبي لَقِيتْني مش طايق)

تمثالُ "سليمانَ" سيزحفُ ويجرُّ الجُندَ الى الاقصى
والنملُ العربيُّ مُطيعٌ .. عجبا لِغُزَاة لا تُعصَى
لن يُصْرَمَ شعبُكَ يا وطني
فرجالُكَ كالفِيَلَة بطْشا .. وذكورُ الفيلةِ لا تُخصَى ..
قاتلْهم يا نخلَ الوادي
قاتلْهم يا رملَ الوادي
إن قطعوا نخلَكَ يا وادي ستظلُّ رمالُكَ لا تُحْصَى ..

(سامحيني يا وحدِك
بستسمحك وحدِك
انا اللي عمري ما اشتكيت هجرِك ولا بُعدِك
ولا اشتكيت من وجع صدك ولا ردك
بستسمحك وحدك
خايف عليكي من القصايد تدهنك اسود بلوني
كل كوني قِيلة .. كوني ف كوني ضِلّة
خايف عليكي من الكلام .. اصل الكلام في بلادنا عِلَّة
تحت البيوت عسكر
فوق اللسان عسكر
بين الضلوع عسكر
طب كيف اقولّك بحبك وضلوعي مُحتلّة

انتي اللي من يومِك طريقي
وريقك السيّال كما شلال يا دوبك بلّ ريقي
الليلة بتمرد على ريقي وطريقي وبرفض البلّة
سامحيني يا وحدك
بكرة اما اجيب ارضي حِمْلاها ليكي طيوب
مقدرش اسيب حبي بذرة ف وطن مسلوب
انعس في حضنك كيف ؟؟ ورجولتي مش ملكي
كل اللي رايح روايح اما اللي جايلك فضايح
سُكِّي البيبان سُكِّي)

رحلوا إلينا تحت أضواء القمرْ
نقلوا مدائنهم .. قواعدهم .. إلينا تحت أضواءِ القمرْ
لو جاء عاتَبَني القمرْ ..
فبأي شيء اعتذرْ ؟؟؟؟
حبيباتي اللواتي تركتُهنّ قبلَ أنْ اسافرْ
الآن منهم تقبلني كزوج بعدما مُلِئَتْ مديتُنا عساكرْ ؟؟
"فيروزُ" يا كلَّ النساءْ ..
يا كلَّ اجراسِ الكنائسِ .. كلَّ أحلامِ الاوانسِ
كلَّ هَمْساتِ الأحِبَّةِ في الخَفَاء ..
"فيروز" يا كل الغناء
أحلامنا في السّهل ما زالت تطاردُ ظِلَّنا
خلفَ الخميلةِ لا تزالُ سجائري .. وقصائدي ..
ورجولتي حين احتضنتُكِ .. وقتَها كانت مديتُنا فضاءْ
في ساحةِ البيتِ القديمِ غرامُنا ..
ونقوشُنا..
ومطاردات طفلين يجريان ويمرحان ..
ويسكران محبةً حتى إذا حَلَّ المساءْ ..
كانا - برغم تحذير الاقارب - يتركان البيتَ وينامان سرا تحت جدرانِ الفناء ..
"فيروز" يا زهرَ الفناء ..
ماذا اقول لعشقِنا ومشردو التاريخِ الآن يملَوْن الفناء ؟؟

قتلوا غرامَكِ يا "جِنَانُ" فسافري ..
ما عاد في بغدادَ "نواسٌ" ولا شعرٌ ولا مُلكٌ ولا سيفٌ ولا اسماءْ ..
ولا احياءْ ..
انا ذا أطَعْتُكَ يا "ابن رُشْدٍ" واعتزلتُ مطامعي ووساوسي ..
وخلعت اثوابَ التصّحرِ والتغّربِ
وانتظرتُ عروبتي ..
لكني ادركتُ أني كنت في غيبوبتي ..
كإناء ماء لوَّثتْه ثقافتي ..
ما أصعبَ التثقيفَ في شكلِ الإناءْ !!
يا خليجَ الأمةِ العربيةِ اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق المسارحَ ..
والمصايفَ ..
والمطاعمَ ..
والنساءْ .......
لبنـــــــانُ يا عِشْقَ القصائدِ ..
كيف عنوانُ القصيدةِ دونَمَا ذكرُ الدماءْ ؟؟؟؟
بالقدسِ لي ارضٌ
ونخلٌ
وغُلامةٌ كانت تخبئُ كلَّ اسرارِ المحبةِ فيهْ ..
لا اطلبُ المسجدَ الاقصى
إني أطالبُ بعِشقي
وللبيتِ ربٌ يحميهْ ....


...

بالتأكيد شىء مشرف أن يكون هشام الجخ شاب مصرى بكل هذه الموهبة وكل هذا الحب لمصر والذى يتدلى ولهاً من أشعاره وإحساسه وآدائه..
هذا يؤكد لنا على شىء فى غاية الأهمية وهى أن الهوية ليست شىء متجمد من معالم الماضى ولابد أن يكون تراثى وألا يخرج عن هذا التراث وهذا يجرنا إلى مباحثة كلمة التراث ولعلنى أعود فى وقت لاحق لهذا المفهوم..

إن كل ما أريد قوله الآن هو أن الهوية ثقافة حية..ثقافة تلبى مقتضيات الحاضر بوعى تاريخى..هذا الوعى الذى له أصل وله وجود وهذا الأصل وهذا الوجود هو ما يحمى ملامحها ومقوماتها فى الواقع والحاضر ويضمن لها مخالطة مرنة ممسوكة تنتمى لجذر..هذا الجذر هو ما يجعلنا نتفاعل مع مستجدات الهوية وحاضرها ويجعلنا نلتقط بهذا الوعى التاريخى ما يربط من الحاضر وملامحها الأصلية فنقول أن كذا من ملامح الهوية..ومهما كانت الأزمات والتحديات فى هذا الحاضر..ومهما كانت متغيرات الواقع..تبق ملامح الهوية فى كل الأجيال من خلال هذا العقل الواعى بمسارات الهوية فى جذورها عبر موقعنا فى الزمن..
وهذا على ذكر هشام الجخ..

أشكركم مع تحياتى
*ندى*
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أصدقائى الأعزاء ..أبناء وطنى الحبيب ..مصر ..

وعودة من جديد لعبق مصر الجميل الأصيل ..هى الهوية من جديد بامتدادها الساحر من الماضى للحاضر ..كم أحن لهذا الموضوع فى كل وقت.. حيث أننى هنا أتحدث عن مصر ..فقط مصر ولاشىء سواها ..الوطن فقط ومعالمه وشخوصه وحكاياته وحتى أساطيره ..

كنت قد وعدتكم على ما أتذكر أن نتحدث عن المثال الفنان " محمود مختار "..هذا الرجل الشاهق مثل منحوتاته ..آخر فراعنة فن النحت المصرى ..

هو أول فنان مصرى يلتقط الأزميل من آخر فنان فرعونى فرغ من عمله منذ حوالى ألفى سنة.. تسلم مختار الأزميل وراح يعمل من حيث انتهى الفراعنة بنفس القدرة على الإتقان كأن الزمن لم يمر.. هو حالة فريدة فى تاريخ الفن المصرى.. حالة تبعث الفخر فى النفوس وتستفز فى الروح القدرة على المقاومة..

مختار أحد الفنانين الرواد القلائل في فن النحت وصاحب تمثال نهضة مصر الشهير وله متحف باسمه قائم إلى الآن .. متحف الفنان محمود مختار الذي يعد قبلة لدارسي الفنون في مصر وشاهد على فترة تاريخية وسياسية هامة..

تعالوا نتعرف أكثر وأكثر عن الفنان محمود مختار عن قرب  ..

ولد محمود مختار في (‏10‏ مايو ‏1891‏-‏27‏ مارس ‏1934) بطنباره إحدى قري المحلة الكبرى وكان والده الشيخ ابراهيم العيسوي عمدة القرية. ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى قرية نشا إحدى قري محافظة المنصورة وهناك بدأت مواهبه الفنية تتشكل ووعيه الفني يتشرب استعداداً للمرحلة الجديدة في حياته.
قدم محمود مختار إلي القاهرة عام‏1902‏ وعاش في احيائها القديمة، والذى على مقربة منه افتتحت مدرسة الفنون الجميلة، بحى "درب الجماميز" عام ‏1908، فكانت مدخل الصبى إلى مستقبل غير متوقع، بعد أن التحق بصف أول دفعة، وهو في السابعة عشرة من عمره. بدت موهبة مختار ساطعة للأساتذة الأجانب، مما حدى بهم إلى تخصيص "مرسم خاص" له، ضمن مبنى المدرسة، لإعداد منحوتاته به، من تماثيل، وأشكال تستعيد مشاهد الريف، وملامح رفاق الحي. موهبته أيضاً دفعت راعى المدرسة، الأمير يوسف كمال، إلى أن يبتعث الصبي، إلى باريس، كى يتم دراسته هناك.

ومثلما نشأ مايكل انجيلو في رعاية الأمير الفلورنسي لورنزو دي مديتشي، فقد نشأ محمود مختار في رعاية الأمير المصري يوسف كمال. وتلقى مختار أول الدروس في الفن في المدرسة الملحقة بقصر الأمير يوسف كمال بالقاهرة.

*أبرز انجازاته الفنية*

تمثال نهضة مصر:

سافر محمود مختار عام ‏1911 إلى باريس ليعرض نموذج لتمثاله الشهير نهضة مصر ، بمعرض شهير آنذاك وهو معرض الفنانين الفرنسيين ‏1920 ونال عليه شهادة الشرف من القائمين على المعرض ، ذلك التشريف الذي جعل بعض المفكرين البارزين في ذلك الوقت وحدا بهم إلى ضرورة إقامة التمثال في أحد ميادين القاهرة الكبرى.



ولإنجاز ذلك الهدف الشعبي في ذلك الوقت ، تمت الدعوة إلى تنظيم اكتتاب شعبي لإقامة التمثال وساهمت فيه الحكومة ، وتحقق الحلم وكشف عنه الستار عام‏ 1928 ولازال قائماً إلى الآن أمام حديقة الحيوان بالقاهرة. وهو يصور امرأة واقفة فى ملابس الفلاحة المصرية ترفع عن وجهها الحجاب بيسراها، بينما يمناها مفرودة لتلمس بأصابعها رأس تمثال أبى الهول الذى يفرد قائمتيه الأماميتين فى تعبير عن النهوض. فى هذا التمثال يشير الفنان الى الشعب المصرى بالفلاحة ألام.. فالمصريون يطلقون على بلدهم (أمنا مصر) وهو رمز يختلف عن صورة الوطن فى بلاد أخرى، عند الانجليز مثلا رمز الوطن هو الاسد وعند الامريكيين الوطن هو فتاة لعوب.. وهكذا.. ابوالهول يرمز الى تاريخ مصر فى فترات عظمتها وقوتها ونهضتها، فالاعتماد على العظمة السابقة كنموذج ومثال يسعى المعاصرون الى بلوغه بازاحة ما يعوق التقدم والرقى وما يحجب الرؤية هو طريق النهضة وبلوغ مماثل معاصر للمجد القديم. التكوين الهرمى يكمل معنى الرسوخ والثقة والايمان بالمستقبل، وقد نزع الفنان عن أبى الهول المعنى الدينى القديم الذى يصوره كائنا مقدسا واخرجه من صورته الثابتة عندما افترض انه ينتفض ليتحرك وينهض وجسد هذه الصورة المتخيلة محتفظا له بالجلال والهيبة ليستنهض الهمم ويخيف الأعداء.. وفى نفس الوقت حافظ على الكتلة النحتية الراسخة التى ميزت تماثيل القدماء لتحقيق هدف مشترك هو البقاء والخلود

 تمثال سعد زغلول

نحت محمود مختار تمثالين للزعيم المصري الشعبي سعد زغلول بالقاهرة والأسكندرية في الفترة مابين عامي 1930-1932..وهذا واحداً منهما ..



هما من الأعمال الفذة فى فن النحت، فقد جسد مجموعة الصفات المعنوية بتفوق هى :الجدية والارادة والاصرار والعزيمة الماضية والشخصية القوية والاعتداد بالنفس ممثلاً لكبرياء الشعب فى ملامح زعيمه، وفى نفس الوقت احتفظ بالطابع الانسانى والتعبير عن خبرة الحياة الطويلة.
3- ساهم محمود مختار في إنشاء مدرسة الفنون الجميلة العليا وكما شارك في إيفاد البعثات الفنية للخارج ، كما اشترك في عدة معارض خارجية بأعمال فنية لاقت نجاحا عظيما وأقام معرضا خاصا لأعماله في باريس عام ‏1930 وكان ذلك المعرض سبباً في‏ التعريف بالمدرسة المصرية الحديثة في الفن وسجلت مولدها امام نقاد الفن العالميين.

*القيمة الفنية لأعمال الفنان ..*

ان المثال محمود مختار هو أول من أعاد الحياة الى فن النحت المصرى بعد ان توقف لمئات السنين، وهو أول مثال فى بلادنا يقيم تماثيله فى الميادين العامة، وهو حتى الآن المثال الوحيد الذى اقيم لتماثيله متحف خاص هو "متحف مختار" بحديقة الحرية بارض الجزيرة فى القاهرة.



الفلاحة المصرية

لقد حقق مختار فى حياته الفنية القصيرة (43 عاماً) مكانه وشهرة بين الملايين كواحد من قادة الثورة الوطنية.. وقد اقام مختار بناء شامخاً من ناحيتى الكم والكيف فى تاريخ فن النحت المصرى الحديث وفى نفس الوقت كان هو واضع لبناته الاولى، ان اسلوب هذا المثال لاتزال بصماته الواضحة تطبع فن النحت المصرى حتى وقتنا الحاضر.

وقد بدأت دراسته المنتظمة للفن على أيدى اساتذة أوروبين كانوا يلقنون تلاميذهم التعاليم الاكاديمية والقواعد الكلاسيكية الغربية فى الفن.. وبغير تردد اختار محمود مختار دراسة فن النحت.

ومع ذلك فقد استخدم هذا الاسلوب خلال فترة الدراسة فى التعبير عن ملامح العصر وافكار زمانه الوطنية والمشاعر الرومانسية وتمجيد روح البطولة والتغنى بامجاد العروبة..



بائعة الجبن

وقد صاغ من هذه الملامح تماثيله لابطال العرب القدماء وقادة مصر فى ذلك الوقت فضلاً عن تصويره لمشاعر الحب فى تماثيله الاخرى.

وكان الفنان شغوفاً بالدراسة الفنية الى حد، انه افتتح مرسماً بجوار المدرسة عندما طرد منها هو وعدد من زملائه لقيامهم بحركة احتجاج عنيفة على النظم والقيود التى اعتبروها تتنافى مع روح الدراسة فى معهد فنى.. وقد تقرر بعد فترة وجيزة اعادتهم للانتظام فى الدراسة.

كما انه كان يتشبه بالفنانين الفرنسيين فى ملبسه ومظهره، وقد شارك فى الحركة الوطنية ليس فقط بفنه وانما بشكل مباشر ايجابى عندما خرج مع المظاهرات المطالبة بالدستور والاستقلال عام 1910.

فى عام 1911 سافر مختار الى فرنسا يحمل معه تناقضات عصره وصراعاته.. وقد سافر فى هذه البعثة الى باريس على نفقة الامير يوسف كمال الذى أنشأ مدرسة الفنون الجميلة، وذلك بناء على تقرير من استاذه الفرنسى مسيو "لابلانى".

كان أحد اشكال الصراع فى المجتمع المصرى يدور بين قصر الخديوى المتعاون مع الاستعمار الانجليزى فى جانب، واصحاب الافكار المتحرره فى الرأسمالية الوطنية الناشئة فى الجانب الآخر، وكان لهذا الصراع بصماته على الثقافة.

كان الإقطاعيون المتعاونون مع الخديوى والذين ربطوا مصيرهم بمصير الاستعمار الانجليزى فى مصر يرسلون ابناءهم للدراسة فى بريطانيا، اما القطب الآخر من المطالبين بالدستور والاستقلال السياسى والاقتصادى فكانوا يتوجهون الى فرنسا باعتبارها المنافس لبريطانيا، ويرسلون ابناءهم الى باريس كعاصمة للفكر الاوروبى المتحرر وباعتبارها مدينة النور.. فهى تحمل بقايا من افكار الثورة الفرنسية وتفتح احضانها لكل مناهض للنظام الحاكم فى مصر وقتئذ.

اما الامير يوسف كمال الذى كان يطمع فى العرش، فكان يتقرب الى هؤلاء الوطنيين المثقفين، ولهذا فهو يرسل مختاراً المتحمس للبطولة العربية والدستور والاستقلال، الذى سجن خمسة عشر يوماً لتظاهره ضد الانجليز، انه يرسله ليدرس الفن فى باريس على نفقته الخاصة.



حاملة الجرة

ان فهمنا لهذه التناقضات وموقع مختار منها، يفسر لنا بعض اسباب الانقسام الذى حدث حول فنه فيما بعد عندما بدأت لعبة تبادل كراسى الحكم بين ملاك الارض من جانب، والمتطلعين الى الصناعة والحرية الاقتصادية من جانب آخر، ويوضح الدوافع التى ادت الى مقاومة اعماله الميدانية فى بعض الفترات.. هذا علما بأن المطالبين بالحرية الاقتصادية والدستور كانوا يضمون الى صفوفهم عدداً من كبار ملاك الاراضى الذين لم يقنعوا بملكية الارض وحدها، واتجهوا الى الصناعة وعلى رأسهم طلعت حرب منشىء بنك مصر.. بالاضافة الى الامراء الذين كان يطمع كل منهم فى الفوز بالعرش بالاعتماد مؤقتا على الحركة الوطنية.

*متحف محمود مختار*

 نبذة عن المتحـف

بعد وفاة المثال محمود مختار عام 1934، تكونت جماعة "اصدقاء فن مختار" لترعى فنه وتحيى ذكراه.. كانت ترأسها السيدة هدى هانم شعراوى التى كانت راعية للفن عطوفة على الفنانين.. وكانت تضم المهندس "ب.أ.فيس" الذى كان عاشقاً لفن مختار سخياً فى اقتناء اعماله حريصاً على حمايتها وعرضها.

اتجهت جماعة اصدقاء فن مختار الى اقامة متحف لحفظ تراثه ومقبرة لرفاته، ولاقت الفكرة ترحيباً وتعاوناً من عائلة الفنان وورثته الذين تنازلوا بغير تردد عن الاعمال الفنية التى تركها فى باريس والقاهرة من اجل تنفيذ هذا الهدف.

وارسلت الجمعية مندوبين عنها الى باريس لنقل تماثيله الى القاهرة. كما انفقت على تنفيذ بعض اعماله التى تركها فى خامات هشة، بنقلها الى خامات صلبة كالبرونز والحجر والرخام.

فى 1938 رأت وزارة المعارف (التعليم الآن- وكانت الفنون الجميلة تتبعها) ان تساهم فى تكريم المثال الرائد، بأن تقوم الوزارة بإنشاء متحف لاعماله ومقبرة لوفاته.

وفى نفس العام عادت الى مصر بعض اعمال الفنان الراحل وعرضت بمعرض "المثالين" الفرنسيين المعاصرين " بالجمعية الزراعية (منطقة الأوبرا حالياً)، وهذا المعرض قامت بتنظيمه جمعية محبى الفنون الجميلة، وكان يرأسها فى ذلك الوقت "محمد محمود خليل بك".. وقدم اعمال مختار فى هذا المعرض "مسيو جورج جراب" مدير متحف "رودان" – بباريس فى ذلك الوقت، بمحاضرة رائعة عن قصة حياة مختار وعبقريته. " ثم قامت الحرب العالمية الثانية وحال قيامها واضطراب الظروف العالمية دون اعادة بقية   تماثيل مختار الى مصر.. وعندما استقرت الأمور عاد التفكير فى تجميع بقية الاعمال واقامة المتحف.

عندما تولى د/ طه حسين عميد الأدب العربى وزارة المعارف خلال فترة حكم الوفد من 1950 حتى 1952عمل على اعادة بقية آثار مختار من باريس لاعداد المتحف الذى تعهدت الدولة باقامته لاعماله.

كان متحف الفن الحديث مقاماً فى "سراى الكونت زغيب" (4 شارع قصر النيل بجوار قصر هدى شعراوى، وكلاهما هدم عام 1963)، وكان فى ركن حديقة المتحف بناء مستقل (ملحق) كان يستخدم فى السابق كجراج واسطبل لخيول وعربات الكونت.

فى هذا الوقت كان الفنان راغب عياد زميل مختار يتولى منصب مدير متحف الفن الحديث فاتفق مع وزير المعارف "الدكتور طه حسين باشا" على تحويل هذا الملحق الى متحف مؤقت لأعمال محمود مختار، بهدف المحافظة عليها، ولاستخدام هذا المتحف كنقطة تجميع لبقية آثاره.

وقد افتتح هذا "الملحق" تحت اسم "متحف مختار" يوم 27 مارس 1952، وكان يضم 59 تمثالاً من الحجر والبرونز والرخام. وصدر يوم الافتتاح الدليل الأول للمتحف.

عندما تولى الدكتور ثروت عكاشة وزارة الثقافة والارشاد القومى فى الفترة من 1958 حتى 1962 حرص على اقامة بناء جديد خاص لمتحف محمود مختار، فكان أول متحف من نوعه شيدته مصر فى بقعة جميلة بالعاصمة بحديقة الحرية بأرض الجزيرة تكريماً للمثال الرائد وتنفيذاً لما سبق أن تعهدت به الدولة، وهو الموقع الحالى للمتحف، وقد افتتحه الدكتور ثروت عكاشة فى يوليو 1962 ضمن الاحتفال بمرور عشر سنوات على ثورة 1952.. وقد وضع التصميم المعمارى للمتحف المهندس الفنان رمسيس ويصا واصف (1911-1974) وصدر بهذة المناسبة الدليل الثانى للمتحف.

قام المتحف بعرض مجموعة من اعمال مختار بمتحف "هينش هورن" بواشنطن بالولايات المتحدة فى مارس 1980 فى مهرجان مصر اليوم.

فى مارس 1984 احتفل المتحف بمرور نصف قرن على رحيل الفنان بإقامة سلسلة من الندوات والمحاضرات واصدار دليل للمتحف اشرف على اعداده الراحل بدر الدين أبو غازى، وبلغت مجموعة مقتنيات المتحف فى ذلك التاريخ 79 تمثالاً، 8 لوحات من النحت البارز والغائر، و3 نماذج مجسمة (ماكيت) وفى خلال هذه الندوات تجددت الدعوة لتأسيس جمعية اصدقاء متحف مختار فى كلمة القاها الاستاذ على الديب الأمين العام المساعد لجمعية اصدقاء مختار سابقاً.

واشهرت الجمعية فى 16 أبريل 1985 وتهدف الى التعريف بفن مختار ومصاحبته بالرعاية والتكريم. وتقوم الجمعية بالتعاون مع ادارة المتحف بعمل نشاط ثقافى طبقاً لبرنامج سنوى، مع اصدار نشرات وملصق اعلانى لكل موسم، كما يتم عمل ندوات شهرية ومحاضرات وعروض افلام وشرائح ملونة داخل المتحف وخارجه.

كذلك تبرعت اسرة المرحوم مختار لتأسيس مكتبة فنية بالمتحف. وقد احتفلت وزارة الثقافة والمركز القومى للفنون ومتحف مختار وجمعية اصدقاء متحف مختار لمدة عام كلمل بذكرى مرور 100 سنة على مولد الفنان الرائد خلال عامى 1990، 1991.

أرجو أن تستمتعوا بهذا الفيلم القصير عن أعمال الفنان ..




...

----------


## اليمامة

*مازلنا مع العبقرى ..محمود مختار ..*



فى الحقيقة أود أن أصارحكم أننى لم أر مطلقا ولا تمثال لهذا الفنان فى الحقيقة ..وإنما كل رؤيتى لأعماله انحصرت من الكتب والتاريخ ..ولم يبرحا مخيلتى تمثال "  نهضة مصر" وتمثال " رياح الخماسين "..كنا على ما أذكر قد تناولناهم بالدراسة بنبذه خفيفة عنهم فى المرحلة الإعدادية ..وأتذكر وقتها وبحكم ميولى الفنية أننى كنت مأخوذة جدا بمنظر التمثاليين على الورق وخاصة تمثال " رياح الخماسين " ..أحببته جدا من وقتها ..وشعرت بالحنو تجاه هذا التثمال لا أعرف لما بالتحديد بالرغم من أن الحركة فيه ثابته أو صامتة ولكنها ليست منغلقة ..ولكنها بدت وقتها منفتحة على أعماقى حيث عشت حركة الريح مع المرأة المصرية وكأننى كنت على قلبها أستشعر وجيبها ومقاومتها للريح الشديدة ..حيث بدت الكتلة كذلك ودون أن تفقد رسوخها مقدمة بتعبيرية واضحة مواجهة المرأة للخماسين العاتية
من قوة للحركة العنيدة وتطاير الطرحة ..و الرداء..و حركة القدم المتوازنة رغم شدة الريح..أجمل وأروع أعماله العبقرية المعبّرة أيضا عن مكنونات نفسه المتعبة التى انشغلت بملامح الوطن وهمومه ..وفى هذا العمل شديد الجاذبية و الجمال..التمثال كما سترونه نحت بحرفية عالية لست أدرى حقا كيف كان هذا الفنان المذهل يتعامل مع الحجر هكذا بكل هذه الروحية والإحساس والحياة ..فى هذا التمثال الخماسينى يبدو وكأنه قد صور لنا نبض الحياة ..استطاع أن يشعرنا من خلال الحجر وخبطات الأزميل المحترفة بحيوية اللقطة ..ربما كان هذا الشعور داخلى متماهى للغاية حيث أننى فى هذه المراحل المبكرة من عمرى كنت أعيش فى أماكن مفتوحة وصادف كثيرا أن لاقيت ريح الخماسين وجها لوجه ..ورقبت اللون البرتقالى للدنيا مع ما تخلفه الريح من أتربة تملأ فضاءها ..وما تضعه من عطر ترابى أرضى غريب ولكنه مثير للحياة وللتنفس ..فأنت تقاوم الرياح بشدة وتحث رئتيك على التنفس وضخ الأكسجين فى مجابهة جحافل الأتربة الناعمة الصفراء ..يالها من ذكريات وأيام ..مرت سنوات لم ألحظ فيها رياح الخماسين ..هل توقفت ..لا أدرى !!


دعونى أستحضر معكم العمل الفنى المفضل لدى للفنان محمود مختار .. تمثال " رياح الخماسين " ..



يا لروعة الفن ..ومهارة الإحساس الذى نحت !!
يا ترى كيف كنت يا فنان وأنت تفن هذا العمل الفنى ؟
فى أى حال كنت  ؟
وأنت أيتها المناضلة فى وجه عاصفة الخماسين ..
إلى أين يا ترى أنت ذاهبة أيتها المصرية ؟!
وأى هذى القوة تقاومين بها غدر الريح ..
حتى تتلفعين فى ذاتك وتضمين إلى قلبك طرحتك وتستمرين فى النضال
هل وصلت يا ترى لمبتغاكِ ؟ أم تكسرت الخماسين تحت بأس خطاك الثابتة لا شىء ؟!
وكيف أودعك مختار كل هذى المقاومة ؟!



وأنت ..
يا بئر الأساطير ..
ومكنون الأسرار
ما لهذا السحر ينثال من ملامحك ..
يا سمراء ..سمرة طين الأرض ..
يا رصينة ..رصانة الحكمة ..
ترى ما الذى أودعه بين ثناياك
حفيد الفراعنة..مختار
من حكايا الماضى ..والحاضر
على أرض مصر.. وملامحها 
و من أين أدركك هذا الإيمان
بقيمة أسرارك ..وتاريخك ..
لتتمسكى بتراثك العريق ..الثمين
بكل هذا الإصرار بكل هذه الإرادة ؟



لعلهم إذن يا مختار كانوا معذورين ..كانوا مبهورين ..من قالوا عنك الكثير ومن خلبت أعمالك فيهم العقول والقلوب ..

فهذا لويس فوكسيل :

"أنه فنان واقعى شغوف بالحقيقة وصدق التعبير عن الحاية المحيطة به وهو صاحب طراز خاص".

وهذا أندريه سالمون:

"لا أعرف نحاتا معاصراً عن أكثر من مختار بالعنصر البنائى، وباحترام الكتلة لذاتها فى فن النحت وفقاً لما تمليه تقاليد هذا الفن العريقه، وليس هناك فن أجدر من فنه باعتباره فن اتبعاث.. بالاضافة الى هذا فإن مختاراً دفعنا لان نلمس اعماق ضمير بلاده حين عبر عن عاطفة كبرى تتمثل فى تمجيد ابناء جنسه"

وهذا جورج جراب :

"ان الفن الخفاق بالحياة لا يعيد اعمال الماضى ولكنه يكملها) وتلك هى الرسالة العظيمة التى خصصت نفسك لها، فإن فلاحاتك ياعزيزى مختار وفلاحيك وبنات الحقول فى أرديتهم البسيطة التى تلف اجسامهن فى خفر وحياء .. كل هؤلاء يجمعون بين المظهر الدينى وتلك المسحة الانسانية الواقعية التى عرف اجدادك كيف يضفونها على تماثيلهم.. وفى تماثيل تلك الشخصيات العظيمة وتماثيل الاصدقاء التى تقدمها نجد شيئاً من التماثيل القديمة المملؤة بالحياة فوصلت الى عصرنا الحاضر منتصرة على اليأس والزمن".

وهذا " آرجون " أستاذ الفنون الجميلة بالولايات المتحدة :

"لقد حبا الله مصر بهبة كبرى، اذ خصها بالمقومات الثلاث اللازمة لابداع نحت عظيم: "الروح" و "الاحجار" و "الضوء" ، ومن بين جميع الحضارات كانت مصر صاحبة اكبر نصيب فى ارساء قواعد فن النحت. وامتداد هذه التقاليد فى العصر الحديث يظهر بوضوح فى اعمال محمود مختار.. انه يتكلم لغة عالمية من خلال لهجته الخاصة. ومنحوتاته الصغيرة تشع ببساطة الشعر وصفائه وايجازه.."

وقال عنه بدر الدين أبو غازى:

"ان خصائص الفن العظيم هو ان يزدهر دون كلام وأن يعطى دون صخب، وفى فن مختار تتمثل هذه الخصائص، وهو يجمع فى فنه نوعين من بلاغة اللغة التشكيلية، بلاغة الجمال الهندسى وبلاغة الاشكال الطبيعية العضوية، ومن مزجها معاً تخرج نماذجه.

لقد جاءت اصالة فن مختار من منابع ثلاث: التراث والبيئة والعصر.. أخذ من التراث التوازن والهدوء والوقار والجلال ومثالية التعبير.."

كتب عنه الناقد مختار العطار فى ذكراه :

 "كان فيلسوفاً قبل لن يكون رساماً ونحاتاً وشاعراً وأديباً وباحثاً فى علم الجمال والتربية الفنية و"الفلسفة" انما هى العبقرية، والموهبة بعض مقوماتها. فالعبقرى هو المنشىء.. المبادر.. الخالق، الذى يتبين العلاقات مهما بعدت المسافة بين عناصرها. اما الموهوب فتغلب عليه المهارة وله مواصفات يمكن قياسها باختبارات الذكاء".

وقد صدر عن الفنان كتابان بقلم بدر الدين أبو غازى، الاول عام 1948 والثانى عام 1964 وعدة كتيبات صغيرة وكتالوجات عن متحفه، بالاضافة الى فيلم تسجيلى عن اعماله، كما تناولت فنه وحياته عدة رسائل جامعية منذ عام 1975 أشهرها الرسالة التى وضعتها الممثلة لبنى عبد العزيز حول حياته وفنه وتقدمت بها الى الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة.. ولازال فنه موضوع دراسات كثيرة مطولة نتوقع ان ينشر العديد منها خلال السنوات القادمة".

وهاهو صوت  " أول بيجورسون " يتعالى صارخا مبهوتا ً ..و قد كان من الشخصيات الفنية البارزة فى ستوكهولم إذ إستوقفته روعة التصوير و المعانى :

" هذه حالة روحانية فذة ! "..

وقد كان محقا ..فهى حالة فريدة .. حالة لا يوجدها غير مختار بأزميله الضارب فى الحجر ليتشكل إلى مرآة تعكس روح مصر وتاريخ تشاهده كل الأجيال المتعاقبة ..*فتشاهد مصر* !



وبتسليط الضوء علي مختار مرة أخرى أذكركم أن والده كان الشيخ ابراهيم العيسوى..عمدة طنبارة بالقرب من المحلة الكبرى ..ثم إنتقل إلى قرية نشا بالقرب من مدينة المنصورة..و هناك ألهبت خياله الطفولى قصصا شعبية كانت تروى عن جده لأمه الذى نفى للسودان فى عهد الخديوى اسماعيل جراء دفاعه عن الفلاحين بسبب جباية الضرائب و رفعته لمصاف الأبطال ..و كيف علم فى منفاه أهل السودان الزراعة وصناعة الشواديف لرفع المياه فى حكايات متداخلة مع أوزوريس فى عهد الفراعنة

بجوار الترعة و بهذا الخيال المشبوب..و إحساسه الفطرى بالتشكيل الفنى كم صنع مختار من تماثيل طينية ..إستلهمها من مشاهد ريفية تترى أمامه..فلاحات حاملات للجرار ..حيوانات تجر المحراث ..حارس الحقول يهرول بها لفرن الدار يسويها لتجف و تكون أولى إرهاصات موهبته التى تأكدت فيما بعد و شغلت الدنيا بأعماله العبقرية .ثم ..حدث أن إنتقل مختار للإقامة فى القاهرة عام 1902 مع والدته فى حى الحنفى بجوار حى عابدين.. وفى العام 1908أسس الأمير يوسف كمال أول مدرسة للفنون الجميلة بحى درب الجماميز وعرف مختار و كان عمره يناهز السبعة عشر عاما بالأمر مصادفة
فما كان منه إلا تلبية إتجاهه الداخلى كأول طالب يسجل بها وتكون أولى خطواته لمستقبله اللامع ثم إنضم اليه ..
يوسف كامل 1891 - 1971
و محمد حسن 1892 - 1961
و راغب عياد 1892 - 1983
و أحمد صبرى 1889 - 1955

لاحظ أساتذته الأجانب نبوغه الواضح ..فأحاطوه بإهتمامهم ..وكان أستاذه "باولو فورشيلا"..إيطالى..
أستاذ التصوير فى مدرسة الفنون الجميلة ومن الأساتذة أيضا أسماء ساهمت فى رفع شأن المدرسة
كولون ..أستاذ الزخرفة ..بيرون ..أستاذ العمارة ..و غيرهم. .وفى هذه الفترة نحت مختار تمثال كاريكاتورى..هوتمثال ابن البلد 

ابن البلد



فى معرض الطلبة الأول و باع منه ثمانية نسخ بخامة الجبس بسعر جنيهين للنسخة وعلى إثر تقرير ناظر المدرسة "جيوم لابلانى" و هو فى الأصل كان مديرا لأحد متاحف باريس و فنانا ذائع الصيت
و جاء مصر تلبية لدعوة الأمير يوسف كمال كتب يشيد بنبوغ مختار و موهبته البادية التى تمكنه من تشكيل آية فكرة تخطر بباله و هنا إجتمعت الموهبة مع راعيها فوافق الأمير على إرسال مختار عام 1911 إلى باريس لإتمام دراسته و التكفل بمصروفاته حيث قضى ثمانى سنوات حتى عودته إلى القاهرة عام 1920 و فى باريس ..كان أول الفائزين فى مسابقة القبول بمدرسة الفنون الجميلة
ecole des beaux-arts البوزار..على أكثر من مائة طالب تقدموا إليها ..و اختار بالطبع أن يدرس فن النحت و بذلك أصبح أول فنان معاصر يلتقط أزميل آخر فنان فرعونى و فى هذا الشأن
كتب الناقد الكبير وزير الثقافة الأسبق و إبن أخت الفنان المرحوم بدر الدين أبو غازى فى كتابه الشهيرالرائع ..المثاّل مختار..و الذى يعد أوفى و أمتع موسوعة مصورة تناولت كل ما يخص حياة الفنان و أعماله :

"عصر مختار .
عصر ..هو بشارة أمل ..و بعث جديد ..
لجيل من معدن أصيل ..
نهل من التيار الأوروبى
فتاقت نفسه للتحرر من قيود طالما
حجبت الإبداع و الجمال .
و من دون أن تهتز أرض التراث
و التقاليد المصرية الراسخة من تحت أقدامهم
إنبرت طلائع التنوبير ..للبعث الجديد ."


وكما ذكرنا سابقا ..إفتتح الأمير يوسف كمال عام 1908مدرسة الفنون الجميلة أصبحت فيما بعد كلية
كما أنشئت الجامعة المصرية القديمة ..وعاشت مصر أجواء نهضة شاملة تنفض عنها غبار الإحتلال و الإنكسار إثر إكتشاف آثار توت غنخ آمون..نهضة ..طالت كل مناحى الحياة المصرية و لمعت أسماء
محمد عبده فى الإصلاح الإجتماعى ..سعد زغلول فى الزعامة السياسية مصطفى كامل و محمد فريد
طلعت حرب.. فى المجال الإقتصادى و المالى ..أحمد شوقى و حافظ إبراهيم و إسماعيل صبرى
و خليل مطران..فى الشعر ..و لا نغفل مقالات لطفى السيد عن الفنون الجميلة وكتابات فرح أنطون فى مجلة الجامعة يكتب عن فلسفة الجمال عند رسكن كما بدأ الأدب يتحرر من السجع و التكلف على يد شيخ أدباء العصر حسين المرصفى وبرزت إتجاهات قاسم أمين لتحرير المرأة و فى الغناء و التمثيل
كان عصر سيد درويش و سلامة حجازى وبدايات ام كلثوم و إزدهر العصر بنجوم لامعة فى الفنون التشكيلية راغب عياد ..محمد حسن..يوسف كامل..احمد صبرى..البورتريه ..محمود سعيد ..محمد ناجى..إلى جانب مجموعة من المثقفين تخصصوا فى الطب و الهندسة و القانون و العلومآخذين على عاتقهم العطاء ..و التقدم . .تمهيد و لا أروع ..و تعبيد لطريق جديد .

توّجه الأمير يوسف كمالبرعايته للفنون الجميل و من ثم ظهور محمود مختار !
الذى عرف طريقه مبكرا للمظاهرات و الإشتباك مع قومندام و عساكر الإنجليز و تميز بحس وطنى جارف إضافة لشاعرية وذكاء و ذوق رفيع لتكون باكورة أعماله فى مصر طارق إبن زيادو عمرو ابن العاص و خولة بنت الأزور


صورة نادرة
و فى الخلفية يبدو التمثال المفقود
لخولة بنت الأزور .



بطلة عربية
حررت نساء قبيلتى تبع و حمير
من أسر الروم .

فى طريقه  مختار إلى فرنسا ..كتب مختار هذه الأبيات ..و كأنها نبؤته التى صدق فيها حدسه إلى آخر مدى..

" أعلل نفسى بالمعانى تخيلا
فياليت آمال الخيال تكون
سأرفع يوما للفنون لواءها
و يبقى لذكراها بمصر رنين" 

وفى باريس ..تجمعت نخبة من مفكرى مصر يتعلمون مناهجها و تياراتها الحديثة التقاهم مختارفى الحى اللاتينى ..إنمابقلوب مصرية ..و هوية مصرية ..و منابع ريفية أصيلة..طه حسين ..يعد فى السوربون رسالتة عن ابن خلدون..مصطفى عبد الرازق عن الإمام الشافعى ..و محاضر فى جامعة ليون فى الفلسفة الإسلامية ..محمد حسين هيكل يكتب ..زينب ..محمد صبرى السوربونى..تاريخ مصر الحديثة..أحمد ضيف ..قصة منصور..

هؤلاء
كانوا فخرا لمصر
كما كانوا طريق ثورة 1919الشعبية

آآه ..

مختار ما بين باريس و مصر

برعاية أساتذته الجدد كوتان و كان فنانا مرموقا آنذاك مرسييه و إنجلبرت ..تقدم مختار فى عام 1913
إلى المعرض السنوى للفنانين الفرنسيين صالون باريس بتمثاله عايدة بطلة أوبرا فيردى الشهيرة فنال كل الإستحسان و كان مجرد قبول التمثال فى الصالون الشهير بمثابة شهادة بإمتياز مثاّل مصرثم إختار أن يقيم تمثالا شمعيا لأم كلثوم فى بداية مشوارها عام 1025 و تبدوعلى يسار الصورة أدناه بينما يظهر أيضا يمين الصورة تمثال آنا بافلوفا أشهر رقصة باليه 



و للأسف دمرا ..فى الحرب العالمية الثانية .

"أننى أومن أن اعظم شعبين فى العالم
فى فن النحت هما مصر أولاً وبعدها فرنسا.
لقد أوجد الأغريق نحتاً فيه
رشاقة عن النحت المصرى القديم
، ولكنى لا أحس فيه صفاء نحت مصر القديمة
وما يحمله من طاقات القوة والحياة".
"مختار"

كانت دراسة محمود مختار إلى ما قبيل سفره إلى فرنسا قد تركزت حول النموذج الإغريقى و الرومانى فى فن النحت لكن ما لمسه فى باريس من تقدير كبير للتراث النحتى الفرعونى أوصله
الى معادلة خاصة به و برؤية تجمع ما بين مقاييس الجمال الفرنسية فى الفن المحافظ المستمد من من التراث الإغريقى و بين الطابع المصرى و النكهة المغرقة فى المحلية و النابعة من التراث الفرعونى القديم . .كما أنه و برغم إنفتاحه على كل التيارات الفنية الحديثة حيث ظهرت التكعيبية و السيريالية و التجريدية لم يتخد منها موقف التابع المقلد و إحتفظ بشخصيته و ثقته فى أعماله لينبع الفن حقيقيا و من الداخل قائلا :

"إن تصوير الخيال
قد يكون غالباً المقصود منه
ستر قلة المهارة وقلة الكفاءة
تحت اسم شهى جذاب،
اذ ان غايته فى السهولة
تطبيق قواعد موضوعة
بدلا من تصوير أشكال شيقة".

و أضاف أن إضافة الخيال لتطعيم الأعمال الفنية لابد أن تكون فى حدود و بدرجة لا تخل بالواقع الملموسو بناء على نصيحة أساتذتهجاء إلى مصر خصيصاو كجزء من دراسته لمشاهدة الآثار الفرعونية عن قرب فى الأنتكخانة "دار الآثار" .

و تتميزأعمال مختار بالإعتناء البالغ بالتفاصيل و تخطى سطحية التمثال إلى إبراز المشاعر ..نافذا إلى الأعماق فكأنك تتعايش مع أحوال شخوصه المعبرة دعا مختار إلى ضرورة إقامة المدارس الفنية
و إنشاء المتاحف و العناية بالبعثات الفنية و إقامة المعارض الدورية .. مرتفعا بقيمة الجمال ..فبثه
فى شتى معالم الحياة فى مصر بقدرة فذة على التعبير عن تفاصيل الحياة اليومية بأفراحها و أتراحها
و أتراحها جاعلا من الفلاح و الفلاحة ..قلب مصر النابض ...

و لعله من المناسب قبل الإسترسال فى عرضى لأعمال مختار إدراج هذا الرأي الذى جاء فى مجلة فرنسية عام 1930..

"تلوح فلاحات مختار
فى طريقهن للنهر و فى عودتهن
نابضات بالحياة و الشباب
و الحركة تحت الأردية التى تلف أجسامهن "
إسترفان لو .
*
محمود مختار ..حفيد الفراعنة ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*هذا مقال كتب عن مختار ..أحسبه هام ..فأتيت به ..*

*محمود مختار ومتحفه فى كتاب ` ذاكرة الأمة `*

- صدر منذ أيام كتاب ضخم القطع ملون عن المثال محمود مختار رائد فن النحت المصرى للناقد الكبير الدكتور صبحى الشارونى والصادر عن الدار المصرية اللبنانية بعنوان : ` ذاكرة الأمة .. المثال محمود مختار ومتحفه ` .
- قدم الناقد الشارونى الكتاب بكلمات عن المثال الكبير بجزء من مقاله د. طه حسين عميد الأدب العربى بعنوان ` مختار مصر ` المنشور فى مجلة آفور بالفرنسية عام 1935 قال فيه : ` من العسير على شباب اليوم أن يتصور مدى دهشتنا وانبهارنا عندما بدأ الحديث عن مختار فنحن الآن نتكلم كثيرا عن الفن وندرسه وننظم له المعارض ونناقشه ونصدر الأحكام .. ولكن منذ خمسة عشر عاما كانت أمور الفن غريبة على الشباب المصرى غرابة اللغة السريانية .. لقد كان مختار ظاهره فذة وكان حدثا معجزا أثار إعجابنا بدون أن ندرك له تفسيرا وكانت هذه الفجاءة وتلك الدهشة التى صاحبت ظهوره هى التى جعلتنا نسميه جميعا النابعة وعلى شباب اليوم أن يعلموا تماما أنه إذا كان الفن الآن معترفا به تشجعه السلطات الرسمية فإننا ندين بذلك لمختار ولن ينسى له هذا الفضل أحد فهو دائما نابغتنا ` .
- شمل الكتاب الضخم الصادر باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية على قسمين .. خص القسم الأول عصر مختار وأعلامه وضم أبواب بعنوان بين القرية والحارة .. مدرسة الفنون الجميلة .. فى باريس .. مختار ثورة مصر الوطنية .. جهاد من أجل الفن .. الفنان والرائد .. رمسيس الثانى .. مختار محافظا أو ثوريا .. معرض باريس تمثالا سعد زغلول .. أصدقاء فن مختار .. مسابقة مختار .. بلاغة الصمت .. كلمات النقاد عن فنه . والقسم الثانى من الكتاب خص لمتحفه وضم عرضا لتاريخ المتحف ولمقتضياته من التماثيل مع رؤية تاريخية ونقدية .
- وسألت الناقد الكبير الشارونى عما يراه من رسالة لهذا الكتاب فى هذا التوقيت .
قال دكتور صبحى الشارونى واجه : ` فن النحت فى السنوات الأخيرة هجوما شديدا من اليمين ومن اليسار يتمثل على أيد المتطرفين الدينيين طالبان وأتباع أسامة بد لادن الوهابيين .. ثم عدم ارتفاع أى صوت من أصوات رجال الدين الإسلامى فى الوطن العربى للاعتراض على تخريب الآثار بدعاوى دينية . ويتمثل هجوم اليسار فى الحملة ضد تماثيل الميادين فى القاهرة بعد توقف دام طوال الخمسين عاما الماضية بعد الإطاحة بالنظام الملكى وحتى إقامة تماثيل طه حسين ونجيب محفوظ وعمر مكرم وعبد المنعم رياض .. وقد كان الهجوم عليها ضاريا من الجانب الآخر بدعوى وجود عيوب فنية بها دون الالتفات إلى أننا بعد فترة التوقف عن إقامة الفن الصرحى لابد أن تشوب التجارب الأولى بعض نقاط الضعف .. لكن الأصوات المعارضة من المتنورين فاقت فى ضراوتها أصوات المتزمتين الدينيين ` .
- ويضيف الناقد الشارونى : لهذا أخرجت رائد فن النحت المصرى المعاصر محمود مختار من الأدراج وأعدت النظر إليه وإلى تماثيله بنظره حديثة معاصرة وكتبت شرحا مختصرا لكل تمثال من تماثيله يتضمن الأحداث التى أحاطت به ومناطق القوة والجمال بالأضافة إلى دور هذه التماثيل فى إحياء الذاكرة للتعريف بفترة النهضة ومواجهة التخلف ومقاومة الاستعمار الإنجليزى والحصول على الدستور وبدايات التحرر لقد كانت العشرينيات من القرن العشرين هى سنوات النهضة نزع مظاهر التخلف والتبعية سواء للاستعمار الإنجليزى أو التركى .. لقد كان مختار المثال أحد قادة حزب الثورة الوطنية حزب الوفد الذى صنع أمجاد العشرينيات من القرن الماضى . ويكفى أن نتذكر الحملة الناجحة للتبرع لإقامة تمثال نهضة مصر من ملاليم وقروش الفلاحين .. وأن هذه التبرعات كانت تجمع من المصلين بعد صلاة الظهر أيام الجمعة من أمام المساجد .. فهذه عينة من أمجاد المصريين عندما يتحررون من التأثيرات الخارجية الإنجليزية والتركية والصحراوية إنها مصر عندما تصنع أمجادها بنفسها .
بقلم : فاطمة على
القاهرة - 2007

----------


## اليمامة

*والآن مع ألبوم أعمال الفنان محمود مختار ..*



المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 130 سم 
الوصف: تمثال كاتمة الأسرار

يصور هذا العمل الفنى مصر على هيئة سيدة تجلس على الارض مفتوحة الركبتين وقدماها متقاربتان. بينما تسند ذقنها على ظاهر كفيها المستندتين الى شكل معمارى يرتكز على حجرها وتحوط به ذراعيها من الجانبين.. ملابس المرأة تغطى جسمها وساقيها كما تعلو الرأس طرحة يظهر تحتها جزء من منديل الرأس وبه عقدة فى المنتصف تشبه التمائم التى كان يضعها قدماء المصريين على جبهات الملوك وهى على شكل "جعران". الكتلة تشير الى الاسرار التى تحفظها هذه السيدة التى هى رمز لارض مصر التى حفظت كنوز القدماء واسرارهم آلاف السنين. تماماً كما تفعل المرأة المصورة فى التمثال التى وضعت الاسرار فى حضنها والرأس المستند على هذه الاسرار كله يقظة وانتباه وتطلع.





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 104 سم 
الوصف: تمثال رأس سعد زغلول	

وقد نجح الفنان من خلال المسطحات الصريحة فى معالجة .. معالم الوجه، أن يعبر عن سمات زعيم الأمة، فهو من الأعمال الفذة فى فن النحت، فقد جسد مجموعة الصفات المعنوية بتفوق هى :الجدية والارادة والاصرار والعزيمة الماضية والشخصية القوية والاعتداد بالنفس ممثلاً لكبرياء الشعب فى ملامح زعيمه، وفى نفس الوقت احتفظ بالطابع الانسانى والتعبير عن خبرة الحياة الطويلة.





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 84 سم 
الوصف: تمثال حاملة الجرة 	

وهذا التمثال هو أشهر تماثيل محمود مختار واحبها الى قلوب عشاق فنه، تتمثل فيه أروع صفات نحته مع تكامل شخصيته الفنية فى تعبيره عن رمز مصر الزراعية ورمز الأمومة وربة الأسرة ونموذج العمل ونبع الحياة.. فهو اجمل اعمال مختار خارج دائرة الادب السياسى رغم انه مشحون بالتعبير الوطنى، كما انه يعبر عن الانوثة المكتملة الناضجة ولكنها ليست انوثة الجوارى، فهى معتده بنفسها فخورة باكتمال نضجها، محتشمة رغم انها تكشف عن مفاتنها، ثابتة ساكنة وفى نفس الوقت تتفجر حيوية وحياة.. انها تقدم باختصار ما نسميه "سحر الفن" الذى يستحوذ على المشاهد ويملك عليه احاسيسه ولا يستطيع مقاومة التطلع اليه والاحساس بالطرب والسعادة



المادة : 	الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 38 سم 
الوصف: وصف فتاة مصرى	

رغم أن هذا التمثال يعود الى مرحلة الدراسة فى مصر قبل سفر مختار الى باريس الا أنه يكشف عن الميل الطبيعى عند الفنان لصفاء الكتلة وتماسكها وصراحتها.. وهى من مميزات النحت الفرعونى.. وفى نفس الوقت يتضح أثر الدراسة عن التماثيل الاغريقية والرومانية فى اتباع قاعدة "عدم ظهور الانفعالات على الوجه". وهذه الصفات كانت كفيلة بأن تضفى على التمثال "جموداً" منفراً.. لكن الفنان بسبب موهبته وخفة ظله حقق شكلاً معبراً عن روح الفتاة المصرية الآسرة، ففيها يقظة وتنبه تؤكدها الأذنان اللتان لم يخفيهما الشعر، وهناك مايوحى ببسمة ساخرة خفيفة تكشف عن الذكاء وقوة الشخصية، وكأن هناك نور داخلى يعطى للوجه جماله وجاذبيته.



المادة : 	الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 74 سم 
الوصف: الفلاحة	

حقق المثال فى هذا العمل مشهداً صرحياً عملاقاً من ناحية تحقيق شروط الفن الصرحى المتعلقة بالسمو واستقامة الخطوط واتجاهها الى أعلى، كما توصل الى حلول جمالية (شكلية) للتغلب على زهامة كتلة الملابس الفضفاضة التى لا تشف ولا تضيق حتى تظهر تفاصيل الجسم، وهذه الحلول توصل اليها عن طريق حركة اليدين خلف هذه الملابس ليتوصل الفنان عن طريق تتابع طبقات الرداء الى مستويات وتضليعات تقترب من الأعمدة.. ان الحلول المعمارية فى معالجة الملابس حققت نتائج جمالية تشكيلية وفى نفس الوقت ابرزت ما ينشده الفنان من حيوية الشكل مع الاحساس بالسمو والعظمة.. انها ليست مجرد فلاحة ولكنها رمز لمصر فى عظمتها وزهوها. ونلاحظ أن الفنان دخل فى حوار ومنافسة، مع النحت المصرى القديم، فنزع عنه طابعه الدينى وانحساره فى فكرة "الآخرة"، وتحول بفن النحت الى الحيوية والتأكيد على ضرورة التقدم فى الحياة المعاصرة، وجعل النحت فى خدمة الآمال الانسانية فى حياة أفضل، بدلاً من تأجيل الحياة الأفضل الى مابعد الموت



المادة : 	الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 74 سم 
الوصف: نحو الحبيب	

اختيار خامة الرخام لهذا التمثال هو اختيار موفق، فالرخام الابيض يؤكد رموز الطهر والعفاف والرقة.. وهيئة الفتاة تمتزج فيها معانى الحياء والخجل وهى القيم الاخلاقية مع التردد بين الاقدام والاحجام تعبيراً عن الصراع بين الغريزة والقيم الاجتماعية. وقد جسد الفنان هذه المعانى معبراً عن الجمال الأنثوى والرشاقة فى وضع كله دلال وانوثة وهى انوثة شجاعة فخورة بدورها فى الحياة دون اسفاف أو ابتذال. وقد اكتفى الفنان بتصوير طرف واحد من طرفى "الحب" باعتباره الطرف الذى يلعب دور البطولة فى هذه العاطفة الانسانية من الناحيتين الشكلية والفعلية.. فهذه الفتاة الفلاحة الناضجة هى التى تحمل مسئوليات الاسرة قبل الزواج وبعده.. وهى فى فن مختار رمز لمصر



المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 45 سم 
الوصف: حارس الحقول	

يصور فلاحاً عملاقاً يقف راسخاً مرفوع الرأس، يسند عصاه على كتفيه، يمسكها بيمناه بينما يسند عليها يسراه فى وضع استرخاء رائع من الناحية الجمالية تشكيلياً، الرأس المرفوع يلتفت يميناً وينظر الى بعيد، الفراغ بين العصا والذراع فى كل جانب عبارة عن مثلثان يرددان شكل المثلث الكبير الذى تشكلت منه كتلة التمثال العليا، بينما طيات الأكمام المثمرة تصنع تدرجاً بين اتساع الشكل من أعلى ورقته فى النصف السفلى.. اما كلب الحراسة عند قدمى الحارس فهو يكمل المشهد، ويدخل فى كتلة التمثال العامة ويحقق احساساً باتساع القاعدة الضيقة لتتحمل (تشكيلياً) ثقل وضخامة النصف العلوى.. الحارس يقف فى وضع ترقب واستعداد وهو هنا يعبر عن حرص الفلاح على حماية أرضه من عبث الطامعين من المستعمرين والغزاة.. فقد كانت مصر فى عصر محمود مختار بلد زراعى وحسب.. وحارس الحقول يشبه فى شكله العام "خيال المآته" الذى يقام فى الحقول كدمية تخيف الطيور التى تهدد المحاصيل



المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 43 سم 
الوصف: عند لقاء رجل	

يصور هذا التمثال طرف واحد من طرفى اللقاء، هو المرأة، وهى ترفع طرف ملاءتها لتغطى وجهها علامة على الحياء.. ولكن هذه الحركة تعبر أيضاً عن حفاوتها بالرجل الذى التقت به فى الطريق وربما كانت على موعد معه.. فهذا الحياء جانب من السلوك الذى يعجب الرجل، يزيد من دلالها ويؤكد عند الرجل سطوته وهيبته. والتمثال فيه استقامة وشموخ وكأنه أحد أعمدة المعابد، أو من جذوع النخيل، وفى نفس الوقت تحقق انسيابية خطوط الملابس رقة وأنوثة، بينما يردد الفنان حركة الأذرع فى اعلى التمثال بحركة مماثلة فى ذيل الملاءة تتوازن معها ومضادة فى الاتجاه.. ان وعى الفنان بالجوانب الشكلية المجردة التى تحقق تنغيم الكتلة تؤكد وعيه الكامل بالقيم المجردة فى الاتجاهات الشكلية وقدرته على الاستفادة منها فى حدود تحقيق رسالته الاجتماعية فى اعمال مكتملة الجمال من الناحية الشكلية أيضاً





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 33 سم 
الوصف: العميان الثلاثة	

والفنان فى هذه "المجموعة النحتية" يحقق نوعاً من الايقاع البصرى لا يتخلل كتلته سوى فراغين أحكم الفنان صياغتهما، الاول بين عصا القائد وجسمه والثانى بين المنشد والشخصية الوسطى فى التمثال، ونلاحظ التنوع فى حركة الأطراف واتجاهات الرؤوس التى تؤكد أن الفنان قد تأمل طويلاً وهضم حركات المكفوفين وتوصل الى التقاط الأوضاع المعبرة عن عدم الابصار.. والفنان فى هذا التمثال يذكرنا بلوحة النحت البارز الفرعونية الشهيرة "العازف الأعمى"، من ناحية والمجموعة النحتية للفنان الفرنسى المعاصر لمحمود مختار "أوجست رودان" (1840 –1917) التى تسمى "بورجوازيو كاليه" من ناحية أخرى، وبورجوازيو (أو أعيان) كاليه اثرياء مدينة كالية الذين خرجوا ممزقوا الملابس مطرودين هاربين، وقد جسم هيئتهم رودان فى مجموعة نحتية مسبوكة بالبرونز تعتبر من أشهر أعماله. لقد تحدى الفنان بتشكيله هذه المجموعة قمتين من قمم الفن فى أهم تراثين ارتكز عليهما محمود مختار، فحقق رداً بليغاً فى المطارحة الفنية عندما اقنعنا من النظرة الأولى ان الشحصيات الثلاثة مكفوفة البصر، وعندما حقق فى نفس الوقت مجموعة نحتية من نفس خامة البرونز "لبرجوازيو كاليه" تنافسها فى القوة التعبيرية والقيمة الجمالية والفنية (فى متحف "محمد محمود خليل وحرمه" بالجيزة، نسخة من البرونز لواحد من شخصيات المجموعة النحتية "بورجوازيو كاليه "لأوجست رودان)





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 49 سم 
الوصف: شيخ البلد	

فى هذا التثمال عبر محمود مختار عن كبير القرية الذى يقف فى اعتداد بنفسه متطلعاً الى الأفق وكأنه يترقب الأحداث أو ينتظر القادمين، والفنان يصور البطن المنتفخ والعنق الغليظ الملتحم ليعبر عن الغطرسة والتعالى لاصحاب السلطة فى القرية الذين لايعملون بأيديهم ويتحكمون فى الفلاحين.





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 22 سم 
الوصف: الراحة	

يصور هذا التمثال امرأة تضع كفيها على ركبتيها وتسند رأسها على ظاهر كفيها ويتخذ الشكل النحتى هيئة المكعب وكأن الرمأة تكورت لتغفو ولو للحظات بين أوقات العمل. المرأة هنا رمز للعمل والجهاد، وتخلو تماماً من أى احتفال بأنوثتها، ويتم تعويض ذلك بالعلاقات الشكلية بين المثلثات المتقابلة والمختلفة الاحجام، فهى جماليات شكلية تعوض الجماليات الحسية، تخاطبنا بالمثل العليا للعمل ورعاية الأسرة والأمومة، وهى صفات غير صريحة ولكننا نستشفها من تعبيرات التمثال.. لقد كانت ربة الأسرة فى عصر مختار تحمل على اكتافها اعباء جسام وتبذل جهداً مضنياً ليلاً ونهاراً فى سبيل راحة أسرتها، فوسائل الرفاهية المنزلية وادوات الغسل والطهى وأنابيب المياة والانارة بالكهرباء.. كلها لم تكن قد عرفت بعد.. وكانت ربة الأسرة تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً من أجل راحة بقية الافراد، ان هذا التمثال ينشط ذاكرة المشاهدين





المادة : 	البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 31 سم 
الوصف: بنت الشلال " إله الحقول فون "	

هو تمثال لرأس فتاة لوحته شمس الحقول، تغطى شعرها "بمنديل رأس" يكشف عن جزء من الشعر فوق الجبهة، وجزء من أطراف الشعر المنسدل خلف الرأس على شكل كتلة تلتحم بأسفل الرقبة من الخلف لتصنع فراغاً بيضاوياً يتخلل كتلة التمثال عند النظر اليه من أحد الجانبين. لقد استطاع الفنان أن يعبر فى هذا الرأس عن الطبيعة الجغرافية القاسية فى أسوان، حيث يطلق على الجنادل اسم "الشلال"، وهى تعترض مجرى النهر فى أسوان والنوبة.. وفى ملامح الوجه تعبير عن سمرة بشرتها، وهى تنظر نظرة حادة فيها حذر وحيطة، مع مايوحى بالشموخ والاعتداد بالنفس، ثم بسمة خفيفة غير متكلفة فيها ترحيب وحضور وألفة.. ومع ان التمثال يصور رأساً فقط الا أن فيه من المعانى وقيم فن النحت الراسخة مايجعله ضمن التحف الخالدة

...

*لم ننته بعد من جملة أعمال محمود مختار ..وعودة ..*
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*مشهدٌ رأسيٌ من ميدان التحرير*

خبِّئْ قصــــــائدَكَ القديمـــــــــةَ كلَّها واكتبْ لمصـــــــرَ اليومَ شِعــرا مِثلَــــــها
لا صمتَ بعدَ اليـــــومِ يفرِضُ خوفَهُ فاكتبْ ســــلاما نيلَ مصــرَ وأهــــلَهــــــا
عينـــاكِ أجمــــلُ طفلتينِ تقـــــــررا نِ بأنّ هذا الخـــــــــوفَ ماضٍ وانتــــهى
ويداك فدانان عشقٍ طارحٍ ما زال وجهُكِ في سَماهُ مُؤَلَّها
             كانتْ تداعبُنـــا الشـــــــوارعُ بالبرو دةِ والسقيــــــعِ ولـــــم نفسَّـــرْ وقتَهـــــــا 
كنــا ندفِّــئ بعضَنـــــا في بعضِنــــا ونراكِ تـبـتـسـمـيـــن ننســـى بَـــــرْدَهـــا
وإذا غضِبنـــا كشَّفــتْ عن وجهِهــا وحيــــاؤُنا يــــأبى يدنِّــــسُ وجهَــهــــــــا
لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــروكِ بأنـنـــــي متمـــــردٌ خــــــــــــانَ الأمــــانـةَ أو سَها
إني أعيذكِ أن تكوني كالتي نقضتْ على عَجَلٍ وجهلٍ غَزْلَها
لا تتبعي زمنَ الرُوَيْبضةِ الذي فقدتْ على يده الحقائقُ شكلَها
لا تتــركيهـــم يخبـــــروك بأننــــي أصبحـــتُ شيئاً تافهــــاً ومُـــــــوَجَّــــــها
فأنا ابنُ بطنِكِ.وابنُ بطنِــكِ مَنْ أَرا دَ ومَــــنْ أقـــــالَ ومن أقــــرَّ ومن نَـــهَى
صمتَتْ فلــــولُ الخــائفيــنَ بِجُبْنِهِم وجُمُــــــوعُ مَنْ عَشِقُــــــوكِ قــــالتْ قَوْلَها
=======
المشاركه بتاعه ساره بتاعه زيزو 

هما كل زيزو غاوين المشاكل عامه متقلقوش  :: 
 :xmas 15:

----------


## اليمامة

> *مشهدٌ رأسيٌ من ميدان التحرير*
> 
> خبِّئْ قصــــــائدَكَ القديمـــــــــةَ كلَّها واكتبْ لمصـــــــرَ اليومَ شِعــرا مِثلَــــــها
> لا صمتَ بعدَ اليـــــومِ يفرِضُ خوفَهُ فاكتبْ ســــلاما نيلَ مصــرَ وأهــــلَهــــــا
> عينـــاكِ أجمــــلُ طفلتينِ تقـــــــررا نِ بأنّ هذا الخـــــــــوفَ ماضٍ وانتــــهى
> ويداك فدانان عشقٍ طارحٍ ما زال وجهُكِ في سَماهُ مُؤَلَّها
>              كانتْ تداعبُنـــا الشـــــــوارعُ بالبرو دةِ والسقيــــــعِ ولـــــم نفسَّـــرْ وقتَهـــــــا 
> كنــا ندفِّــئ بعضَنـــــا في بعضِنــــا ونراكِ تـبـتـسـمـيـــن ننســـى بَـــــرْدَهـــا
> وإذا غضِبنـــا كشَّفــتْ عن وجهِهــا وحيــــاؤُنا يــــأبى يدنِّــــسُ وجهَــهــــــــا
> ...


يا مساء الميدان والمشاهد الرأسية ..
هما يظهر كل زيزو كدا..وكل سارة كدا  :: 
جميلة أوى القصيدة يا زيزو ..تسلم إيدك ..
وبعدين الأجمل هو وجودك فى الموضوع دا 
ياريت بقى ماتقطعش الزيارة بأى مشاكل ..يعنى ماتشلش هم..احنا بنعرف نشيل كويس  :: 
تشرب شاى ؟
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى أبناء مصر ..


نستكمل معاً الأعمال الخالدة والرائعة للفنان محمود مختار..الحقيقة أننى كلما انتقيت بعض الأعمال لأعرضها ..احترت فى المفاضلة بين بعضها ..فكل عمل أجمل من الآخر ولذلك قررت أن أعرضهم لكم جميعهم ..أرجو أن تستمتعوا بهذه التحف الفنية ..






المادة : الحجر الجيرى 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 50 سم 
الوصف: بائعة الجبن 	

وقفة ثابته، وقوام منتصب، ورداء يكشف عن اصابع القدمين فقط، بينما تنحسر الاكمام الى قرب الكتفين، الرأس عليه طرحة تنسدل خلف الرأس.. واليدان مرفوعتان لتسند الوعاء المتسع الذى يحوى الجبن. هذا التشكيل الفريد فى اعمال محمود مختار يتضمن حلولاً مبتكرة وجرأة فى التنفيذ غير مسبوقة، أن المصريين يميلون الى التمثال ولا يجدون فيه مللاً أو ازعاجاً، خاصة عندما يكون فى حدود الضرورات التى يتطلبها التعبير عن الموضوع، بينما الأوربيون وعلى رأسهم الفرنسيون "يقاتلون" التمثال، فهو فى فنهم عيب خطير يسقط العمل الفنى ويقضى عليه.. ومختار هنا يتبع التمثال فى واجهة التمثال الرئيسية غير عابىء بقاعدة من اهم قواعد الفن الأوروبى.. ومع هذا لانحس الملل أو السأم أو الضيق بسبب هذا التماثل، بل بالعكس نجده أمراً طبيعياً فى معالجة هذا الموضوع.





المادة : الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 34 سم 
الوصف: على شاطىء الترعة	

يصور امرأة منحنية تضع يسراها على بطنها لتلملم رداءها حتى لا يتلوث بالطين، فينحسر عن جزء من ساقيها، بينما يدها اليمنى تمسك بالجرة التى ترتفع قليلاً عن الأرض، وتغطى يدها اليمنى وجانبى الجرة قطعة من القماش، هى التى تستخدم عادة- بعد لفها لتوضع على رأس الفلاحة تحت الجرة عندما تحملها وهى مملؤة بالماء فى طريق العودة.. يقول بدر الدين أبو غازى عن هذا التمثال انه يصور "فلاحة تصلح رمزاً لشعب بأسره، فى خطوطها وحدة متناسقة تحقق التوازن البنائى للتمثال، ويتمثل ذلك فى يدها التى تسند الجرة، ويدها الاخرى التى تضعها فى شاعرية تشكيلية على صدرها، فيتحقق ايقاع يتردد مع باقى خطوط التمثال ومسطحاته، مع الاستخدام الذى للخطوط الرأسية المستقيمة ومايدخله عليها من تكسير محدود يدل على براعة وذكاء، مع نضج فى الفكر الفنى. اما خلفية التمثال فالخطوط تتقابل وتبتعد، يستخدم المثال العظيم منجزات الفن التجريدى ويستوعب تجارب الفن الحديث دون ان يتقيد بأى مدارسه.. انه يستخلص منها ما يتفق مع احساسه الفنى ثم يقوم بصياغة عمله الفنى فى حبكة بنائية محكمة.





المادة : الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 40 سم 
الوصف: على ضفاف النيل ( نحو ماء النيل )	

يصور فلاحة تنحنى وتميل بجذعها فى دلال، وتسند جرتها على قاعدة مرتفعة خلف ساقى التمثال.. فى هذا التمثال نلاحظ تأثر مختار برقة النحت الفرنسى مع الاهتمام الشديد بالحركة وحيوتها، مع التزامه بالكتلة المتماسكة للتمثال التى تتخللها أيه فراغات، انه يهتم هنا بالتسجيل الواقعى للحركة مع الدلال والليونه.. وتتميز اقواسه ومنحنياته بايقاع موسيقى عذب، وكأن قطعة الرخام قد تحولت الى لحن تشكيلى هامس. الملابس التى تشف عن الجسد لاتظهر تفاصيله وانما تشى بما تحتها، حتى كف اليد اليسرى تختفى فى عبها، والحدود الوحيدة الواضحة للملابس حول الوجه وحول قبضة اليد اليمنى الممسكة بالجرة.. بينما شفافية الرخام ونصاعة بياضة تغلف كل شىء، ولا تلمح تموجات السطح الا عندما يتحرك الضوء على التمثال.. انه أقرب الى المفهوم "التأثيرى" Jmprissionnism الذى يؤكد على تغير الرؤية طبقاً لتغير موقع المصدر الضوئى الذى ينير التمثال





المادة : الرخام 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 51 سم 
الوصف: العودة من السوق	

يجسم الفنان فى هذا التمثال هيئة فلاحة مصرية بملابسها الفضفاضة محملة بالخير بعد قضاء يومها فى السوق حيث باعت من انتاج حقلها وعادت بلوازم بيتها، انها الرحلة الاسبوعية عند الريفيات فى مصر حتى عصر مختار. نلاحظ فى هذا التمثال بدايات استخدام الفنان لطيات قماش الملابس للتوصل الى حلول شكلية مناسبة لكتلة التمثال، فجعل الملابس تتدلى من ذراعها الأيسر الذى يرفع جانباً منها ويتحرك مبتعداً عن الجسم مع حركة ذراعها الأيمن الخفيفة، ثم كتلة السلة بما فيها من حاجيات على رأسها.. هذه الحلول لم تتوصل الى نتائج مثيرة فهذا العمل لا يناطح التمثال المصرى القديم من الدولة الوسطى "حاملة القرابين" وهو تمثال خشبى ملون يحتل موقعه على القمة ضمن روائع النحت الفرعونى. وان اختيار خامة الرخام الابيض لتمثال العودة من السوق لم تكن مناسبة له.. فهو تجربة ضمن تماثيل الفنان للفلاحات التى حقق فيها بعد هذا التمثال اهم روائعه





المادة : البازلت 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 35 سم 
الوصف:الحزن 	

يتجلى فى هذا التمثال استيعاب (مختار) لروح وأعماق النحت الجنائزى عند المصريين القدماء، فمعظم الأثار المصرية القديمة اكتشفت فى المقابر، والباقى وصلنا من المعابد.. لقد كان الحزن عنصرا راسخا فى أعماق النفسية المصرية وظلت رواسبها متأصلة حتى وقت قريب.. فمعظم الفلاحين والفئات الشعبية يقضون اليوم الأول من كل عيد فى المقابر لزيارة الموتى. ان طريقة التعبير ذات المظهر الاستاتيكى الثابت والمعبر فى نفس الوقت عن الانفعالات العنيفة الباطنية هو من أهم مميزات النحت المصرى القديم وهذه المرأة فى جلستها مع الانحناءة الخفيفة لرأسها، مع كتلتها المتماسكة والمستقرة.. هى قطعة من الصخر المملؤ بالتعبير الصريح عن الانفعال البعيد عن الحركة المسرحية أو الخطابة الأدبية.. ان الفنان هنا يتحدث بلغة النحت أى الكتلة والسطح والظلال فيحقق أبلغ تعبير عن مشاعر الحزن





المادة : البازلت 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 27 سم 
الوصف: سيدة جالسة ( فلاحة جالسة )	

هذا التمثال يذكرنا بتماثيل الكاتب المصرى الجالس القرفصاء.. يتركز الاختلاف فى وضع اليدين فى حجر المرأة بينما الكاتب يمسك الورق أو يفرد الورق بيسراه ويهم بالكتابة باليد الأخرى. وهنا يغطى الرداء الساقين وتنسدل الطرحة لتملأ الفراغ حول الرقبة.. المرأة مغمضة العينين كانها توشك ان تنام بينما الكاتب المصرى شديد اليقظة يحصى ويسجل.. ولاشك ان الشكل الهرمى للتمثال والخامة القاسية التى نحت فيها مختار هذه المرأة الجالسة قد حققت تكوينا بنائيا متينا قادرا على مقاومة الزمن.





المادة : الحجر الجيرى 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 45 سم 
الوصف: فلاحة ترفع الماء	

هذا التمثال الصغير الذى يبلغ ارتفاعه اقل من نصف متر بالقاعدة، حقق فيه الفنان تكوينا نحتيا متماسكا فى كتلة بنائية يمكن التطلع اليها من جميع الجهات، لكن أجملها هما الواجهتان الجانبيتان. والتمثال يعبر عن مكانة النيل عند المصريين كمصدر للماء،فانحناءة المرأة هى تعبير غير مباشر عن المكانة العالية بالانحناءة أمامه، ومن الحلول التى يحس أمامها المشاهد بالطرب و (السعادة البصرية) ان الفنان جعل القاعدة هى ضفة النيل، وحول جانبا منها الى منحدر ترتكز عليه الجرة المملؤة بالماء، والفلاحة تسحبها الى أعلى، وبهذا حول القاعدة الى جزء من التمثال. ثم هذا التوازن الدقيق والمذهل فى حركة الجرة مقابل ثقل الكتلة الخلفية للتمثال المتوازن مع ثقل الجرة المملؤة بالماء. وهو يذكرنا بالتوازن المذهل فى التمثال الاغريقى (رامى القرص) للمثال (مبرون) من القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، عندما يتوصل الفنان الى تقديم تعبير مقنع عن الحركة العنيفة مع التوازن والثبات الذى يتطلبه تمثال من الحجر أو الرخام. لكن تمثال (فلاحة ترفع الماء) له مضمون معاصر وهو تمجيد العمل وتمجيد جسم المرأة دون ابتذال وتمجيد لنهر النيل ولربة الأسرة وجهدها من أجل توفير الماء لأهل بيتها.. انها فى النهاية رمز لمصر فى عصر محمود مختار



المادة : البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 54 سم 
الوصف: زوجة شيخ البلد	

شيخ البلد كان الشخصية الثانية فى حكم القرية المصرية بعد (العمدة) فى عصر محمود مختار.. وزوجته هى السيدة الثانية التى تشارك زوجها فى مسئوليات الحكم.. وهى فى هذا التمثال تخرج للترحيب بضيوفها - وهم الآن المشاهدين -.. يدها المرفوعة فوق رأسها تثبت طرحتها التى ارتدتها على عجل لتكون فى هيئة مناسبة لمقابلة الغرباء.. واليد اليمنى ترحب بالقادمين، بينما هى تتقدم خطوة الى الأمام - نحونا - تجرجر ردائها وطرحتها خلفها.. فالملابس الطويلة الفضفاضة الناعمة تعبر عن الثراء. التمثال من الأمام أشبه بقلع مركب (شراع) يتكون من صارى رأسى ثابت راسخ يتمثل فى كتلة الجسم المرتكزة على القدم اليمنى بينما اليد اليسرى المرفوعة فوق الرأس تؤكد زوايا وأضلاع هذه الكتلة المستطيلة من أعلى وتحقق الاتصال وتملأ الفراغ يسار الرأس. أما اليد اليمنى الممدودة للترحاب بالزائرين فهى تكشف عن طبقات الملابس التى يعبر تعددها عن الثراء والغنى. لقد عبر الفنان عن أثرياء الريف أفضل تعبير بهذا التمثال.. ومعروف ان انضمام أثرياء الريف فى مصر الى ثورة 1919 الوطنية هو الذى حقق لها النجاح وظلوا بعد الثورة أهم طبقة تكون العمود الفقرى لحزب الوفد الذى قاد هذه الثورة





المادة : الحجر الجيرى 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 51 سم 
الوصف: إلى النهر	

اذا كانت الخطوط الرأسية المستقيمة تعبر عن الفحولة والسمو والارتفاع بينما الخطوط المنحنية والأقواس تعبر عن الأنوثة والدلال والليونة فان هذا التمثال يجمع بين الإحساس بالسمو فى كتلته الرأسية مع فيض من الليونة والدلال فى الأقواس والمنحنيات، كتلة الرأس أعلى التمثال يتردد ايقاعها فى الجرة المستندة على قاعدته، والمثلث الذى تشكله الملابس فى الجزء العلوى متضمنا اليد اليسرى المستندة على الرأس، يواجهها مثلث مماثل له عند القاعدة حدوده تبدأ من قرب فوهة الجرة وينتهى عند انحسار الثوب عند القدمين هذا التناغم والترديد لم يتحقق عفوا وانما بوعى كامل من الفنان بالايقاع الموسيقى للكتل والخطوط المحددة لها. لقد استخدم الفنان طيات الملابس وحافتها ليزيل زهم الكتلة، وابرز برقة وذكاء تفاصيل الجسد ليحقق التشويق الشكلى.. وعلى الوجه تعبير هادئ يبرز جمال التقاطيع وملاحة الملامح.





المادة : الحجر الجيرى 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 47 سم 
الوصف: العودة من النهر

إنه أفضل تماثيل المجموعات (اكثر من شخص واحد) فى أعمال مختار،فهو يصور ثلاث فلاحات عائدات من النهر يحملن الجرار المملؤة بالماء. ان الفنان يحقق فى هذه المجموعة (تنويعات) على تمثاله الشهير (حاملة الجرة) فى تكوين متماسك وقد استخدم حركة الايدى فى تحقيق التنوع واستخدم خطوط الملابس وحركة القماش لتحقيق الخطوط الراسية الت توحى بالسمو وتقلل من زهم الكتل. ان هذا التمثال يحقق نجاحا ملحوظا فى وحدة الشكل المتسم بالبنائية والتكتيل مع الايقاع الموسيقى فى تجاوب الكتل والخطوط. وهذا يؤكد أن الفنان لم يصور الفلاحات بسذاجة سياحية بل باحساس عميق وعاطفة قوية كرمز يمجد العمل ويمجد التماسك الاسرى والتفانى فى خدمة أفراد الأسرة. ونلاحظ أن وقار وثبات النحت الفرعونى قد تغلب على رقة ودلال النحت الفرنسى، وأصبحت الفلاحات هنا مشحونات بحيوية داخلية بدلا من الانحناءات والأقواس الأنثوية فى تماثيله السابقة للفلاحة والجرة. انه الجمال النابع من تناغم الكتلة مع مميزات واضحة من النحت الصرحى أو الميدانى أى النحت فى الهواء الطلق. فهو يوحى للمشاهد بضرورة تكبيره باعتباره نموذجا مصغرا للنحت الحدائقى





المادة : البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 70 سم 
الوصف: شيخ البشاريين	

(البشاريين) اسم يطلق على القبائل المتنقلة شرق النيل حتى البحر الاحمر عند اسوان.. وهى المنطقة التى تجول فيها المثال محمود مختار خلال بحثه عن مناجم الجرانيت التى اقتطع منها احجار تمثال نهضة مصر. اتضح ان التمثال الأصلى (الجبس) قدمه الفنان الى الأمير (يوسف كمال) الذى كان يضعه على قاعدة خاصة بقصره. وربما قام مختار بنحت هذا التمثال بناء على طلب الأمير الذى كان مولعا بالصيد فى المناطق الجبلية. ويقال انه كانت هناك علاقة وثيقة بين الأمير يوسف كمال وشيخ قبيلة البشاريين الذى انقذ الأمير أو عاونه فى احدى رحلات الصيد. ويرجح ان الأمير هو الذى طلب من محمود مختار اقامة هذا التمثال، واحتفظ المثال بالنسخة المسبوكة فى البرونز والمعروضة الآن بالمتحف. وقد نجح الفنان فى تصوير ملامح هذا الرجل بزيه الخاص وضفائر شعر رأسه وعلى شفتيه ابتسامة عريضة مع صلابة التقاطيع وحدة الملامح التى تشير الى الطبيعة الجبلية والصحراوية القاسية التى يعيش فيها البشاريون.





المادة : البرونز 
الأبعاد: 	الارتفاع 39 سم 
الوصف: رأس الدكتور على ابراهيم	

و تمثال (رأس الدكتور على ابراهيم) هو نموذج للتماثيل الشخصية التى قام بتشكيلها المثال وأهتم فيها بمتانة الصياغة مع التعبير عن المميزات النفسية العميقة للشخصية التى يصورها، وتظهر فيها قوة الأداء الفنى مع براعة التحليل، حيث يقوم بتركيز حياة كاملة فى مجموعة من الخطوط والمسطحات. ومعروف ان التماثيل التى تصور الملامح الشخصية كانت من أهم اركان فن النحت المصرى القديم عند الفراعنة على مدى ألفى عام.. عندما كانت ملامح وجه المتوفى هى اهم مفاتيح عودة الروح الى الجسد لتعيش الحياة الأخرى. ولهذا يعبر التمثال الشخصى من التراث المصرى الأصيل الذى خلف لنا مجموعة من الروائع من بينها تمثال نفرتيتى وتمثال الملك خفرع وشيخ البلد وأمثالها من الروائع التى تقف على قمة فن النحت على مر العصور.. وقد استوعب محمود مختار هذا التراث الممتد واستطاع ان يطبقه فى تماثيله لوجوه معاصريه، ويمثل هذا التمثال نموذجا من ابداعات مختار فى هذا الميدان

----------


## اليمامة

يااااااه 



لا يمكن أن يكون هذا الرجل طبيعيا ..
من يتأمل لوهلة وجوه التماثيل وخاصة الفلاحات ..يعيش حياة ..هذا أبسط ما يمكن أن يقال ..
يعيش حياة ينبض بها الصخر ..
هذا الفنان امتلك احساسا خاصا..فطريا ..وخاصة فى تعبيراته وتطوعية للحجر عن الريف المصرى وفلاحاته ..حيث تأسرك تقاسيم الأوجه الجميلة والمعبرة جدا عن نفسيتها ..




تمثال نهضة مصر ..الذى خلد على ربع جنية مصرى القديم 




هذا التمثال مثلا للفتاة المصرية..رغم إنتماء هذا التمثال لمرحلة ما قبل باريس تتجلى هنا مميزات النحت الفرعونى الذى إنحاز اليه مختار من حيث الصفاء و التماسك و الوضوح هاربا من جمود قواعد النحت الإغريقة بالنسبة للإنفعالات بأن أضفى من موهبتهو روحه المرحة على الفتاة التى كشفت عن
قوة شخصيتها ..بإبتسامتها الخفيفة ! وبالمناسبة مختار كان ضنين بالإبتسامة الواضحة و بالكاد تبدو على الوجوه الكادحة .



انظروا هنا إلى تمثال الحزن ..
إعتناءه البالغ بالتفاصيل
و تخطى سطحية التمثال
إلى إبراز المشاعر ..نافذا إلى الأعماق
فكأنك تتعايش مع أحوال شخوصه المعبرة
الحزن ..فى النظرة المنكسرة
فى الجلسة
فى الذراع المستسلم على صدرها



قيلولة ..تمثال جمع بين صدق الإحساس
و سحر التعبير
و حوى من مقومات الأسلوب الفنى
ما يفوق كل ما رأيناه
من أعمال النحت منذ وقت طويل
"رايمون إسكولييه "



فى لقاء الرجل ..دعة ..و كرامة ..و حياء
هكذا هى الفلاحة المصرية
فى عيون مختار
إذا ما صادفت رجلا فى الطريق .



بائعة الجبن لم تنس فى ثوبها البسيط
و قدميها الحافيتين و كدها المتعب
أقراطها تتدلى من اذنيها
حول وجه
يكاد على فرط المتاعب يبسم .
"أ.مصطفى عبد الرازق "

فى العام 1930 أفتتح مختار معرضا كبيرا فى قاعة برنهايم وهى القاعة الفنية ذاتها التى عرضت أعمال رينوار و ديجا و فان جوخ و جوجان ..و غيرهم من كبار الفنانين ..ضم اربعون عملا لمختار تزاحمت باريس لمشاهدتها خلال الأيام العشرة للمعرض وكانوا موضع إهتمام كبير من الصحافة الفرنسية و البلجيكية و الإنجليزية بإعتبار مختار ممثلا للفن المصرى المعاصر و التأكيد على شخصيته الفنية القديرة المماثلة لمستوى إبداع اشهر المثالين رودان ..مايول..و بورديل..و من بين مقالات كبار النقاد و المعنيين بفن النحت ..كتب لويس فوكسى "إن مختار فنان واقعى شغوف بالحقيقة و صدق التعبير " و كذلك جورج جراب "لن تجد فى هذا المعرض الجميل
أى أثر للفوضى أو آية دلالة على تقليد فنان آخر و لكنك تجد فيه رغبة باهرة فى تجديد فن عظيم قضت عليه القرون المتوالية ."/ فى هذه المرحلة من 1923 حتى 1930 أقام الفنان معظم تماثيله الصغيرة مبتدعا نماذج مصغرة للتماثيل الصرحية التى كان يحلم باقامتها ..

وأخيرا صورة لمختار من أعمال الفنان يوسف كامل



...

لم ننته بعد..انتظرونى وحكايا حول التمثال الشهير .." نهضة مصر "
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

*

توقف راتب مختار
الذى يرسله اليه الأمير يوسف كمال
بسبب تعثر المواصلات إبان الحرب
فأضطر للعمل لبعض الوقت فى مصنع للذخيرة
حتى قابل أستاذه الأول
لابلانى
فدعاه ليحل مكانه فى إدارة متحف جريفين
نظرا لبلوغه سن التقاعد...
فيقبل مختار العرض
ليتمكن من ترك عمله كحمّال فى مصنع الذخيرة
ليصبح على رأس واحد من بين
أهم متاحف الشمع فى العالم و ذلك
لمدة عامين فقط 1918-1919
فقد كان من أنصار حرية الفنان ..
فلا تكون الوظائف
قيدا على إبداعه و ضميره الفنى
رافضا لمناصب عدة
عرضت عليه سواء فى مصر أو خارجها .
خاصة قد بدأت نذر الثورة
على الإستعمار الإنجليزى فى مصر
تتجمع ..للمطالبة
بالإستقلال والدستور و العدالة
و راودته فكرة تمثال
نهضة مصر
متابعا يقظة بلده ..و مطالبها للحرية ..
و تشبثها بالمجد القديم ..و الفخار
حتى أن
جلّ المنشآت و المعاهد
فى ذلك العهد باتت تحمل أسماء
أبو الهول ..الأهرام .. رمسيس ..الاهرام



و لم يلبث أن تقدم محمود مختار
بفكرة تمثال نهضة مصر .
إلى معرض صالون باريس المعروف بصرامة أحكامه
و من بين آلاف المتقدمين
أنتخب مختار بين الفائزين
و على حد قول الفنان
هذا فى حد ذاته فخرا كبيرا للفنانين
و كتبت
الفيجارو
"يستحق هذا التمثال
المعروض فى معرض الفنانين المصريين
عناية خاصة
و يصح أن نعتبره
أول شعاع تنبثق منه
نهضة الفن المصرى
و حياته ..حياة جديدة ."

تنامى بداخل الفنان أمل
إقامة التمثال فى قلب مصر
خاصة عند سفر الزعيم سعد زغلول
إلى لندن و باريس على رأس وفد
لعرض قضية البلاد هناك ..
فقابل مختار ...

و لمس الوفد وعن قرب
جهود مختار المخلصة الصامتة
وكما شاهدوا أيضا
معروضاته فى متحف
جريفين
و تقدير الأوساط الفنية الفرنسية
من بين أعضاء الوفد كان
الدكتور حافظ عفيفى
الذى ما ان عاد حتى تبنى مع
أمين الرافعى
رئيس تحرير جريدة الأخبار
سلسلة مقالات بأقلام
محى الدين حفنى ناصف
واصف غالى
ويصا واصف
للإكتتاب العام
لإقامة التمثال فى أحد ميادين القاهرة .
نشط الإكتتاب.. و شمل جميع طوائف الشعب
فى المحافظات و الأقاليم
و تبرعت النساء بحليهن
و ظهر بين رجال الأزهر
و خطباء المساجد من يدعون للتبرع
وجمع التبرعات بعد الصلاة
و إرتفعت قيمة التمثال فى عيون المصريين
إلى قداسة الفكرة الوطنية
و تداخل الفن فى منظومة رائعة مع الفكر القومى .
لما للتمثال من دلالة ..
و معنى للإنتصار
لفكرة الحرية و إرادة الشعب
بلغت قيمة التبرعات 6500 جنيه
و تبرعت السكك الحديدية
بنقل الأحجار من أسوان للقاهرة
تنفيذا لرغبة مختار
فى إقامة التمثال..
و هو أول تمثال مصرى
بعد الفراعنة
من حجر الجرانيت .



و رغم إهتمام عدلى يكن باشا
فقد أقامت وزارة الأشغال
العراقيل تحت دعوى
أن التمثال يقع فى إختصاصها
بل ..و للعجب الشديد
طالبت محمود مختار بشهادة
حسن سير و سلوك !!



و لم يوقف هذا التعنت مختار عن عمله ..
و بقى مستمرا فيه



حتى مجئ وزارة سعد زغلول
فوقف ويصا واصف
فى البرلمان يدافع عن التمثال
ووضع المهندس عثمان محرم بتكليف من سعد زغلول
تفاصيل المشروع و تشكلت لجنة بإسم
لجنة الفنون الجميلة .
و رغم ذلك تعثر المشروع مجددا
حتى جاء عدلى يكن على رأس وزارته الثانية
و حقق البرلمان فى أسباب توقف العمل
و تم إعتماد المبلغ اللازم لإتمامه ..
و التعاقد مع مختار لإنجازه فى 13 شهر
لكنه إنتهى من عمله فى ستة أشهر
هكذا
تخطى التمثال عقبات عدة
حتى أزيح عنه الستار
فى ميدان رمسيس فى عام 1928
فى حضور
الملك فؤاد
دون أن يتقاضى مختار أى تقدير مادى
اللهم تقدير الشعب و فرحته العارمة بإكتمال الحلم .





و ظهرت الفلاحة المصرية



الرمز الخالد لمصر فى أعمال مختار
و للزراعة و النماء و الأمومة ..
و اثقة ..شامخة..
تزيح بيسراها الحجاب
لتستشرف عصرا جديدا قادما
بينما يمناها تتكئ على ماضيها ..
المتحفز لمساندة الحاضر و المستقبل.
ثم إنتقل تمثال
نهضة مصر
عام 1955 إلى مكانه الحالى
أمام جامعة القاهرة
مفسحا مكانه لتمثال رمسيس .



من مقدمة كتالوج
معرض مختار بباريس
بقلم
جورج جراب
الذى كان
كان مديرا لمتحف رودان
و له العديد من الدراسات و المؤلفات النقدية

"لقد قال العبقرى الجبار
رودان
"أن الفن الخفاق بالحياة لا يعيد أعمال الماضى
و لكنه يكملها "
و تلك هى الرسالة العظيمة التى كرست نفسك لها
و إن تمثال نهضة مصر يعد فى نظرى
من أقوى قطع النحت المعاصر
و أن ابا الهول الذى أقمته
عزيزى مختار
ليذكرنى و هذا ثناء
بابى هول أمنمحتب الثالث
بمتحف القاهرة
و هو يشق لك طريقا أوسع مما قطعته
و أكثر جدارة بقيمة موهبتك الفذة !

ثم قال
ماكسيميليان جوتييه
"لقد عاد مختار بعد دراسته إلى بلاده
و هو إذ يرنو إلى تقاليدها
يطمح فى أن يكملها محاطة بإعجاب العالم
و لكن آية تقاليد ؟
لقد كان عليه أن ينقيها
من لمسات أجنبية عديدة
حتى يكشف عن وجه بلاده الصادق !
لقد آثر مختار ان يكون نحاتا مصريا اصيلا ..
و تلك هى مغامرته النبيلة ."

و قال
مارسيل بارتولوميه
"لقد تحرر مختار من قيود الكلاسيك
و تشرب تقاليد بلاده الصحيحة
و إتجهت مقدرته
إتجاها جديدا فى نظرته إلى الجمال
أخذ يبحث عنه فى الخطوط
و فى تناغم المسطحات فى بساطتها الرائعة
و فى هذا التبسيط البارع للخطوط المحددة للتمثال ."

و لوك بنواست

"كم هى تركة ثقيلة و إمتياز له خطره
على فنان حين يكون أسلافه
هم هؤلاء العباقرة الذين أقاموا
تلك التماثيل الفرعونية العظيمة
و لكن مختار يحمل هذا العبء بجدارة
و ما ذلك بالقليل ."

و مع ذلك فإن هناك من إنتقد تمثال نهضة مصر
و كان أبرز من تصدى لإنتقاده من الأدباء
العقاد
و إبراهيم عبد القادر المازنى
الذى شدد من نقده و أوصله
إلى سجال بينه و بين مختار
على صفحات السياسة الاسبوعية
فيما يعتبر أول وثيقة نقدية هامة فى ذلك الوقت



من نهضة مصر
إلى تمثالى الزعيم سعد زغلول .



إن فى وجدان كل مصرى
و لو لم يكن فنانا
تمثالا لسعد زغلول
"مختار" 

عام 1927و عقب وفاة سعد زغلول
كلف مختار
من قبل الحكومة المصرية عمل تمثالان للزعيم الراحل
تحمس الفنان مختار بإعتبار الأمر عملا قوميا كبيرا
و لكن ..و فيما عرف وقتها بإسم
قضية المثال مختار
و فيما يعد إنتكاسة لتيار النهضة ..
عدلت الحكومة عن إتمام المشروع
تعطل العمل لمرات ..و بدا القصر غاضبا
إذ كيف يقام لسعد تمثال
فى حين تخلو القاهرة
من تمثال للخديوى إسماعيل ؟
و كيف يعلو تمثال سعد
على تمثال محمد على ؟
لكن مختار و كدأبه ..
لم يتخل عن مشروعه القومى لبلده مصر
و بقى يعمل رغم تشتته ما بين القاهرة و فرنسا
التى كانت آنذاك تحيط إفتتاح معرضه
بكل الإحتفاء و الثناء !
إلى أن أضطر لسؤ الموقف أن يقاضى الحكومة
فى موقف بالغ الشدة و الألم
بالنسبة لفنان مرهف ..ملتزم
موقف عبر عنه محاميه الشهير
عبد الرحمن الرافعى
فى مرافعة تاريخية
أنتقى منها هذه السطور
"لا نعرف حتى الآن حكومة
وقفت من نوابغ فنانيها
مثل الموقف التى وقفته الحكومة
من المثال مختار
هذا هو موقف الحكومة
من محمود مختار المصرى
و ذلك هو تقدير الدوائر الأجنبية
و الحكومة الفرنسية لمختار المصرى
و بين هذا و ذاك لا يسع كل منصف
إلا ان يأسف لما اوصلتنا اليه
البواعث السياسية و المنازعات الحزبية
على اننا و قد التجأنا إلى قدس القضاء
نشعر بإطمئنان تام
إلى وضع الأمور فى نصابها
و رد الحقوق إلى اصحابها ! "
و طال أمد القضية ..ما بين أحكام
و إستئنافات من الحكومة ..
و خبراء للمعاينات ما بين مصر و فرنسا ...
دون جدوى

و إكتنفت حياة الفنان النابغة
موجات كآبة و قتامة
مات واصف ويصا
و كان سنده و صديقه ..
و كذلك أحمد شوقى ..
و حافظ إبراهيم ..الذى كان يأنس بصحبته
ثم ..يالفداحة ما حدث
أصيب مختار بمرض عضال فى يده ..
و لأنه مختار
الذى عهدناه منذ بداية هذا البحث .
فقد بقى النور يشع من داخله ..
و حلم القادم يراوده ..
وظل يحلم بصياغة تماثيل عدة ..
كليوباترا
و أحمد عرابى
و الإسكندر الأكبر .
ولكن...
رحل مختار
رحل عام 1934
عن عمرقصير لم يتجاوز 43 عاما
قبل أن تنتهى القضية
و قبل أن يشاهد تمثالا سعد زغلول
مع انه كسب القضية ..
و هو أول من أقام تماثيل الميادين للشخصيات الوطنية
بعد أن كانت حكرا على الحكام و القادة
و حكم لورثته بالتعويض عما لحق به من أضرار
و عاد دستور 1923
و إستانفت الحكومة مشروعاتها
لتخليد الزعيم و أزيح الستار عن التمثالين عام 1938
لم تكن فكرة التمثالين فى رأى
مختار
مجرد تخليد لذكرى فقيد رحل
أنما هما الرمز فى أسمى معانيه
رمز حركة من حياة مصر القومية
فها هو سعد زغلول
فى القاهرة
يقف بشموخ ..
و يده تشير الى إنتصار الشعب
و البعث الجديد .



و المعنى الذى يذكر مصر بالوطنية ..
و الزعامة الشعبية .
و فى الإسكندرية



متحفزا ..
قابضا يديه ..قبضة العزم و الإصرار
ماضيا ..فى طريق الكفاح و تحطيم القيود .

رحل محمود مختار ..
الفنان الثائر
الذى و إن غاب عن مصر زمنا ..حفظها فى قلبه ..
و إستحضر تاريخها العظيم فى جل أعماله
و كان لرحيله لوعة و حزن
فى قلوب من عاصروه و أحبوه

"أحسن الله عزاء مصر عن مختار
فإن خطبها فيه عظيم "
"طه حسين "

"لم يعش مختار إلا كعمر الورود
لا تكاد تنور و تهتز و تتفتح
حتى يسطو عليه الذوّى"
"ابراهيم عبد القادر المازنى "

بعد وفاة مختار ..تكونت برئاسة السيدة
هدى شعراوى
جماعة
أصدقاء مختار
لجمع تراث مختار النحتى و إقامة متحف لحفظه
و مقبرة لرفاته
كما تم الإعلان عن مسابقة سنوية بإسم جائزة مختار للنحت
للكشف عن المواهب خصصت لها مبالغ قيمة
و استمرت من العام 1935
و حتى وفاة هدى شعراوى

فى عام 1962 أقامت وزارة الثقافة
مبنى خصص
لمتحف مختار
فى حديقة الحرية بأرض الجزيرة
تولى تصميمه الفنان
رمسيس ويصا
عاكسا فى تصميمه إرتباط مختار بالفراعنة
فبناه على شكل هرمى
ليضم بداخله رفات الفنان محمود مختار
و كنوزه الفنية
التى كان الفضل أيضا فى إعادتها
من فرنسا يرجع
إلى هدى شعراوى
و طه حسين
و كان وزيرا للمعارف آنذاك
إضافة لأوراقه و أدواته الخاصة .



متحف مختار
إفتتحه الدكتور
ثروت عكاشة وزير الثقافة
نائبا عن رئيس الجمهورية 



"إن أجيالا بعدنا سوف يتحدثون عن فن مختار
و يكشف لهم الزمان عن أسراره ما لم يكشف الزمان لمعاصريه ."
"أ.مصطفى عبد الرازق ."



"مختار كالنيل
يمثل تقليده الطبيعى فى تجديد الحياة
و كالخماسين ..
إجتاح الوادى تاركا الأرض خالصة للجيل
فأتاح له أن يهتدى إلى نفسه
و أن يدرك معنى الحرية الفنية ."
"مارك ريتر سبوننبرج "

مثال أمريكى
و أستاذ لتاريخ الفن بجامعة
أوريجون للفنون .



رحم الله الفنان محمود مختار
يستحق أن نفرد له
صفحات أخرى وصفحات ..
ففى جانب مجهول عنه
عمله فى
الرسوم الكاريكاتورية
فى مجلة
الكشكول
و جريدة
السياسة
التى إبتدع على صفحاتها شخصيات
جحا و إبنه
ليوجه على لسانهما
إنتقادات لاذعة
للرياء و النفاق الإجتماعى .
أختتم هذه الجولة معكم بهذه اللوحة الجميلة لفلاحة مصرية



شديدة الجاذبية و الرقة
للفنان
محمود مختار
تم إكتشافها مؤخرا فى حديقة منزل
فى ولاية أوهايو بأمريكا .
و إن كانت تفاصيل هذا الحدث الغريب
غائبة عنى بدقة ..
فإن المؤكد بيع اللوحة فى المزاد
ب 118000دولار .


*

----------


## اليمامة

المراجع " للمادة المعرفية "..

متحف محمود مختار ..

قطاع الفنون التشكيلية

كتاب "المثال مختار " لبدر الدين أبو غازى

صور نادرة من موقع د.عماد أبو غازى "الخماسين ".

----------


## اليمامة

*الحلوة ..الحلوة ..الحلوة ..*



أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام ..
اليوم هو 30 مارس 2011..يعنى مر على رحيله أربعة وثلاثون عاما بالتمام والكمال ..
من ينساه ؟ ..من ينكر أنه حفر اسمه فى تاريخ مصر بتعبه وكده وموهبته ..من ينكر أن ملامحه الحزينة  دائماً " الغلبانة " كانت تحمل من ملامح هويتها ما تؤكد به على حضورها المصرى الطاغى ..!!
يعتبر من عظماء الغناء العربي والسينما المصرية في كل العصور..أسلوبه في الغناء مفعم بالعواطف..لذلك أثر فينا ولم نسلاه 
علمنا الحب جميعا..كل الأجيال بلا استثناء لا ترى الحب بلا أغنيات عبد الحليم..وأخص بالذكر الأجيال التى عاصرته ..والتى ترعرعت قلوبها على صوته وغناويه ..حتى انهم فى يوم وفاته ألقوا بأنفسهم من البلكونات ..!!



اسطورة خالده في قلوبنا
في تاريخنا
في عالمنا
اسطورة لم تنسى ابدا 
لماذا لم تنسى ..ولماذا لم ينمحى اسمه وبقى ؟



 "صورة التقطت لعبد الحليم في 26 أبريل 1948 بعد حصوله على دبلوم المعهد العالي للموسيقى العربية"

هل لأنه زمنه كان الزمن الذى اكتملت فيه كل عناصر الفن الخالد ..أم لموهبة عبد الحليم شبانة المتفردة ..؟

تعالوا معى فى جولة متنعة أصحبكم فيها لنتعرف على عبد الحليم حافظ عن قرب ونتسوح فى تاريخى الفنى العريض ..و " سواح " ..



" منقووول .."
هو عبدالحليم إسماعيل شبانة .. ولد في 21 يونيو 1929 في قرية الحلوات في مصر .. وتوفيت والدته بعد ولادته في نفس يوم .. ونشأ عبدالحليم يتيما من يوم ولادته .. وقبل أن يتم عبدالحليم عامه الأول توفي والده .. ليعيش اليتم من جهة الأب كما عاشه من جهة الأم من قبل .. ليعيش بعدها في بيت خاله الحاج متولي عماشة ..ومنذ دخول العندليب الأسمر للمدرسة تجلى حبه العظيم للموسيقى حتى أصبح رئيسا لفرقة الأناشيد في مدرسته .. ومن حينها وهو يحاول الدخول لمجال الغناء لشدة ولعه به
وبعد مدة طويلة من العذاب والإحباط والمحاولات الفاشلة خصوصا انه كان يرفض أن يغني أغاني محمد عبدالوهاب ويصر أن يغني أغانيه هو .. حتى أتت الفرصة للعندليب الأسمر وذلك عندما غنى أغنية ( على قد الشوق ) من الحان كمال الطويل والتي رفعت أسهم العندليب الأسمر لدى الجمهور بشكل كبير ..ومن بعدها والعندليب الأسمر في صعود مستمر حتى بلغ قمه الهرم الغنائي في مصر والوطن العربي أجمع
دخل عبد الحليم شبانة معهد الموسيقى وتعلم الطرب والغناء والعزف وقد كان أخوه إسماعيل قد تخرج من المعهد نفسه
تخرج عبد الحليم سنة 1949 من معهد الموسيقى وقد عرفت تلك الفترة من الخمسينات تخرّج عمالقة التلحين مثل الموسيقار محمد الموجي ورياض السنباطي.
دخل الإذاعة بهدف إنشاء فرقة لكن صوته شد إنتباه بعض ممن حوله على الرغم من تصدي البعض الآخر لهذا الصوت الجديد.
أول أفلامه كان فيلم «لحن الوفاء» لحلــمي رفلة، مثل عبد الحليم بعدها أمام أجمل جميلات السيــنما المصرية شادية ونادية لطفي ومــريم فخــر الدين وســعاد حسني


حيكت حول حياته الشخصية قصص له عن الحب والعلاقات الغرامية ولعل أهــمها علاقــته بسندريلا الشاشة سعاد حسني، فكانت علاقة حبهما او زواجهما محور حديث الأوساط الاعلامية ردها مـــن الزمن ولكن حينهــا أنكــر الطرفان أن يكــون هــذا الزواج قد تم فعلا.
ولكن بعد وفاة السندريلا كشف النقاب عن هذه العلاقة فقد أكد مقربون من الممثلين أن هذا الزواج قد تم فعلا بشهادة شهود الا ان تكتم عبد الحليم على هذا الزواج قد دفع بسعاد حسني لطلب الإنفصال. وقد ساهم عبد الحليم في صناعة شهرة سعاد حسني في بدايتها خاصة فكان يرشدها ويهتم بها وبالأعمال التي تقدمها وقال الكثيرون ممن عرفوا السندريلا خاصة أنها أحبته حبا كبيرا وهو ربما ما دفعها لإخفاء حقيقة إرتباطها به.
كان عبد الحليم حافظ مبدعا في أعماله خرج بالكلمة واللحن والأداء عمّا هو سائد في تلك الأيام فخلق لنفسه فضاء فنيا متميزا سلب عقول الكبار والصغار... المحبين والمجروحين... السعداء والمتألمين.



*تواريخ مهمه في حياة حليم*

21يونيو 1929: ولد عبد الحليم شبانة في قرية الحلوات، مركز فاقوس، الزقازيق، بمحافظة الشرقية مصر.
في سنة 1945 إلتقى عبد الحليم بالفنان كمال الطويل في المعهد الأعلى للموسيقى العربية، حيث كان عبد الحليم طالبا في قسم تلحين، وكمال في قسم الغناء والأصوات، وقد درسا معا في المعهد حتى تخرجهما عام 1949
1951 عمل كعازف لآلة الأوبوا في فرقة موسيقى
الإذاعة
1951 : تقابل مع صديق ورفيق العمر الأستاذ مجدي العمروسي في بيت مدير الإذاعة في ذلك الوقت الإذاعي الكبير فهمي عمر .
1952 : " العهد الجديد " أول نشيد وطني غناه عبد الحليم حافظ في حياته، من كلمات محمود عبد الحي وألحان عبد الحمي غناها عبد الحليم بعد قيام ثورة 23 يوليو .
1953 : ظهر بصوته (فقط) بأغنية " ليه تحسب الأيام " كلمات فتحي قورة وألحان علي فراج في فيلم " بعد الوداع "
وشارك عبد الحليم للمرة الثانية بصوته فقط في فيلم سينمائي، هذه المرة مع فيلم " بائعة الخبز" ، حيث غنى شكري سرحان بصوت حليم أغنية " أنا أهواك " ، وذلك أمام ماجدة التي غنت بدورها في الفيلم بصوت المطربة برلنتي حسن .
يوم 18 يونيوفي نفس السنة أحيا عبد الحليم حفلة أضواء المدينة بحديقة الأندلس فيما يعتبر بأنها حفلته الرسمية الأولى، والتي كانت أيضا أول إحتفال رسمي بإعلان الجمهورية. حيث كان يوسف وهبي فنان الشعب قد قدم ذلك المطرب الشاب بقوله " اليوم أزف لكم بشرى ميلاد الجمهورية، وأقدم لكم الفنان عبد الحليم حافظ " .
1953 : تعاقد الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب مع الشاب عبد الحليم حافظ على بطولة فيلمين وهما "بنات اليوم" ، و "أيام و ليالى" و لكن لم يتم تنفيذهما ، و بدأ فى تصوير فيلم أول أفلامه بعد ذلك بعامين.
1954 : أول قصيدة تغنى بها عبد الحليم "لقاء" التى كانت من كلمات صلاح عبد الصبور و ألحان كمال الطويل.

ظهرت أغنية "على قد الشوق" فى الإذاعة للمرة الأولى، من كلمات محمد علي أحمد و ألحان كمال الطويل ، والتى ظهرت بعدها بعام فى "لحن الوفاء" أول أفلام عبد الحليم حافظ المعروضة.
1955: بدأ عبد الحليم فى تصوير أول افلامه "أيامنا الحلوة" مع المخرج حلمي حليم و فى نفس الوقت بدأ تصوير فيلم "لحن الوفاء"مع المخرج ابراهيم عمارة ، وقد تم عرض الفيلمين فى فترة متزامنة ، إلا أن "لحن الوفاء" تم عرضه قبل "أيامنا الحلوة" بأسبوع واحد فقط.

لحن الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب أول أغانيه لعبد الحليم مع أغنية "توبة"، و التى ظهرت بعد ذلك فى فيلم "أيام و ليالى" فى نفس العام، الذى شهد عرض أربعة أفلام كاملة للعندليب، فيما وصف بأنه عامه الذهبى سينمائياً.

1956: موعد أول لقاء فنى بين الثلاثي عبد الحليم و المحلن كمال الطويل و الشاعر صلاح جاهين ، و ذلك مع أغنية "إحنا الشعب"، أول أغنية يغنيها حليم للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بعد اختياره شعبياً لأن يكون رئيساً للجمهورية.

محمد عبد الوهاب يقدم على تعاونه الأول مع عبد الحليم فى مجال الأغانى الوطنية، و ذلك مع أغنية "الله يا بلدنا" ، والتى تغنى بها عبد الحليم بعد العدوان الثلاثى.
عبد الحليم حافظ يصاب بأول نزيف فى المعدة. وكان وقتها مدعواً على الإفطار بشهر رمضان لدى صديقه مصطفى العريف.

خرج إلى النور فيلم "دليلة" أول فيلم مصرى ملون بطريقة السكوب، و تقاسم بطولته عبد الحليم مع شادية فى ثانى لقاء سينمائى بينهما، و هو الفيلم الذى راهن مخرجه محمد كريم أن يقود عبد الحليم بعده جيلاً جديداً من المبدعين و الفنانين.
1957: موعد أول لقاء فنى بين عبد الحليم حافظ و الملحن بليغ حمدي مع أغنية" تخونوه" التى ظهرت بفيلم "الوسادة الخالية" . و كان عبد الحليم قد لفت نظره لحن هذه الأغنية للمرة الأولى عندما كان يؤدى بروفاته الخاصة للفيلم، حيث كان يقوم بليغ يؤدى بروفة خاصة به لأغنية "تخونوه" مع النجمة الكبيرة ليلى مراد. فنال اللحن إعجاب عبد الحليم الشديد، حتى إنه استأذن من المطربة الكبيرة أن يرفق الأغنية فى فيلم "الوسادة الخالية"، لتصبح واحدة من أهم أغانى أفلام العندليب على الإطلاق.
1960: تكونت شركة "أفلام العالم العربى" بين عبد الحليم و مجدي العمروسى و مدير التصوير وحيد فريد، ليصبح فيلم "البنات و الصيف" باكورة أعمال الشركة ، و الذى كان عبد الحليم بطلاً لقصته الثالثة.

غنى عبد الحليم "حكاية شعب" من كلمات أحمد شفيق كامل و لحن كمال الطويل، و ذلك فى حفل أضواء المدينة الذى أقيم بمدينة أسوان للإحتفال بوضع حجر الأساس بيناء السد العالى، وقد حضر الحفل جمال عبد الناصر. و ظل الجمهور صامتاً طوال فترة الأغنية مما أثار إحساساً بالقلق من فشلها ، و عندما أعطى إشارة نهاية الأغنية حدثت المفاجأة فقد قوبلت هذه الأغنية بعاصفة من التصفيق الشديد، خاصة من رجال الثورة.
1961 :دخل الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب شريكاً مع عبد الحليم فى شركة إنتاج أسطوانات، لتصبح جزءاً من شركة أفلام العالم العربى ، ثم تغير إسم الشركة لتصبح "صوت الفن".

حدث الخلاف الوحيد الذى وقع بين أفراد شركة "صوت الفن" و هى عندما أنتجت الشركة فيلم "الخطايا" ، كانت أغنية "قوللي حاجة" التى لحنها عبد الوهاب من ضمن أغانى الفيلم ، و عندما وضعها المخرج حسن الإمام فى سياق دراما الفيلم قرر أن يقطع الموسيقى لمدة عشر ثواني عندما تتلاقى نظرات عبد الحليم و حبيبته نادية لطفى ، فثار عبد الوهاب على ذلك و قرر إعادة مونتاج الفيلم الذي كان قد تم نسخ عدد كبير منه من أجل وضع أغنيته كاملة.
1962 :أغنية "الجزائر" غناها عبد الحليم ليحيي فيها كفاح أهل الجزائر اللذين نالوا إستقلالهم فى نفس العام.

أغنية "لست أدري" التى غناها عبد الحليم فى فيلم الخطايا ، أهداها إليه الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب الذى غناها من قبل فى فيلم "رصاصة فى القلب" عام 1944.
1963 :بدأ تصوير فيلم "معبودة الجماهير" ، وكانت من ضمن أغانيه "بلاش عتاب" التى إستغرق كمال الطويل فى تلحينها مدة الأربعة سنوات التى إستغرقتها مدة تصوير الفيلم.

1964 :وقع خلاف بين عبد الحليم حافظ و السيدة أم كلثوم عندما أخرت دخوله على المسرح فى حفلة عيد الثورة ، وقال يومها قبل غنائه فى الميكروفون "إنه لشرف عظيم أن يختم مطرب حفل بعد أم كلثوم و لكنى لا أدري إذا ما كان غنائى اليوم شرف أم مقلب من أم كلثوم"

1965 :منع عبد الحليم فى هذه السنة من الغناء فى حفلة عيد الثورة بسبب ما حدث منه تجاه أم كلثوم ، إلا أن جمال عبد الناصر رد له إعتباره عندما أعلن عن إقامة حفلة أخرى فى الإسكندرية بعد الأولى بيومين ، والتى أصدر أمر أن يقوم عبد الحليم بإحياءها مع من يشاء من المطربين ، وكانت هذه هى الحفلة الأولى و الأخيرة التى تقام لإحتفالات الثورة فى الإسكندرية.

1967 :ظهر فيلم "معبودة الجماهير" بعد أربع سنوات من التوقفات و المشاكل الإنتاجية و الذى كان بطولة مشتركة بين عبد الحليم و الفنانة شادية و من إخراج حلمى رفلة.
يونيو 1967 : أقام عبد الحليم حافظ خلال الأيام التالية لوقوع النكسة فى مبنى الإذاعة، و ذلك برفقة الكاتب عبد الرحمن الأبنودى و الملحن كمال الطويل. لتكون الحصيلة فى النهاية عشرة أغنيات متعلقة بالمعركة، أهمها أغنية "أحلف بسماها" التى وعد حليم أن يغنيها فى كل حفلاته إلى أن تتحرر أرض مصر فى سيناء.

موعد حفلته التاريخية أمام 8 ألاف شخص فى قاعة ألبرت هول بلندن لصالح المجهود الحربى لإزالة آثار العدوان. و قد قدم عبد الحليم فى هذا الحفل أغنيته "المسيح" لعبد الرحمن الأبنودي و بليغ حمدي فيما كانت أيضاً نسخة الحفل من أغنية "عدي النهار" واحدة من أبرز أغانى حفلات عبد الحليم على مدار تاريخه الطويل.

1969: قدم العندليب برفقة المخرج حسين كمال فيلم "أبى فوق الشجرة" آخر عمل سينمائى له، و الذى حقق رقماًَ فلكياً فى عدد أسابيع عرضه الأول، حيث ظل فى دور العرض المصرية لمدة 52 أسبوعاً كاملاً .
1973 قام عبد الحليم ببطولة المسلسل الإذاعي "أرجوك لا تفهمني بسرعة"، و هو المسلسل الوحيد الذى شارك فيه عبد الحليم كبطل للحلقات، و ذلك برفقة نجلاء فتحى و عادل إمام و إخراج محمود علوان.

أغنية "عاش اللي قال" أول أغنيه غناها عبد الحليم بعد نصر أكتوبر 73 . من كلمات محمد حمزة و ألحان بليغ حمدي. ، و كانت أول أغنية أشاد فيها بدور الرئيس محمد أنور السادات فى إنتصار مصر العظيم.

1974 :غنى عبد الحليم اغنية "فاتت جنبنا" فى حفل بجامعة القاهرة للمرة الأولى ، من كلمات حسين السيد و الملحن محمد عبد الوهاب. و غنى معها "أى دمعة حزن لا لا " للكاتب محمد حمزة و الملحن بليغ حمدي.

موعد أخر عمل بين عبد الحليم و كمال الطويل مع أغنية "صباح الخير يا سينا".
1975 : بعد إعادة إفتتاح قناة السويس للملاحة العالمية غنى عبد الحليم آخر أغانيه الوطنية "النجمة مالت على القمر" كلمات محسن الخياط و ألحان محمد الموجي. و أغنية "المركبة عدت" من كلمات مصطفى الدمراني و ألحان محمد عبد الوهاب.

1976 : آخر ما تغنى به عبد الحليم "قارئة الفنجان" فى حفلة شم النسيم، و التى كانت من كلمات نزار قبانى و ألحان محمد الموجي .
كتوبر 1982: طرحت فى الأسواق مجموعة شرائط "عبد الحليم و مصر" التى جمعت كل أعمال عبد الحليم الوطنية ، مع حذف إسم الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك وقفت عراقيل عدة أمام إصدار الشريط، و الذى يجد طريقه إلى الأسواق إلا بعد إصدار الرئيس حسنى مبارك لأمر بضرورة خروج هذه الوثائق التاريخية إلى النور
لا يعرف الكثيرون الإذاعي الكبير حافظ عبد الوهاب الذي اكتشف العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم شبانة وسمح له باستخدام اسمه "حافظ" بدلا من شبانة، وهو من أوائل العاملين في الإذاعة المصرية عند انشائها. شغل حافظ منصب مراقب الموسيقى والغناء في الإذاعة ...

يعشق المصريون الأساطير و طالما ألصقوا هذه الصفة بأكثر من شخصية فى حياتهم المعاصرة، و للأسف فإن معظم هذه الأساطير كانت فى الأغلب من ورق، تم تلطيخ أسطورتها بالكثير من المساحيق لتبدو و كأنها حتى أشباه أساطير ، و لكن يبقى عبد الحليم حافظ هو التعريف الرسمى لكملة " أسطورة "، فلم يكن هذا المطرب النحيل بحاجة إلى أية رتوش أو مساحيق، فهذا الشاب اليتيم صعد من أسفل السلم ليصبح مطرب الجيل، لم يتزوج من قبل و هو الذى علم فتيات العالم العربي كلهن الحب، و فى الفترة التى كان كبده ينزف فيها أكثر من ثلاث مرات فى اليوم كان يقدم للموسيقى العربية أفضل لحظاتها فى الخمسين عاماً الماضية، إنه ربما الشخصية العربية الوحيدة الى مازالت حياتها حافلة بالأسرار و الصفحات المجهولة على الرغم من رحيلها قبل 26 عاماً كاملة.

يتحدث الكثيرون عن عبد الحليم حافظ على إنه نبتة ظهرت فى أرض مصر و إختفت دون سبب ، و لكن للأسف كان عبد الحليم حافظ نموذجاً لجيل كامل ظهر فى مرحلة بالغة الأهمية فى حياة المصريين بمنتصف القرن الماضى. فقد ولد عبد الحليم حافظ يتيماً فى 9 فبراير من عام 1929 بقرية صغيرة تدعى الحلوات بمحافظة الشرقية ، و كان شأنه كشأن المئات من أقرانه الذين تشكل الموسيقى و الغناء مساحة لا بأس بها من حياتهم اليومية، فقد كانت الموسيقى نافذة عبد الحليم على عوالم أخرى لم يحلم بها طفل فى العاشرة من عمره قط، و هو الذى كان يتسمر أمام دكان بقال القرية أملاً فى أن يستمع إلى أغنية من الردايو لعبد الوهاب أو ام كلثوم. و لا يمكن أيضاً تجاهل دور الموالد العديدة التى حضرها بقريته أو بمحافظات أخرى لتشكل جانباً مهماً من ثقافته الموسيقية، مثلما كان الحال مع معظم مطربى مصر الكبار، الذين تعرفوا على ملامح الحس الشعبى المصرى، و " المزاج" الموسيقى الخاص بناس هذا البلد... فقط من خلال "مدرسة المولد".

قرر عبد الحليم فى سن السادسة عشرة الذهاب للقاهرة و الإلتحاق بمعهد الموسيقى العربية، مفضلاً الإنضمام لقسم الآلات، و ذلك على عكس ما توقع البعض و فى مقدمتهم صديقه و زميله فى المعهد آنذاك كمال الطويل. تخرج حليم من المعهد عام 1948 عازفاً لألة الابواه دون أن يضع قدمه فى عالم الغناء بعد ، و لكن كما يذكر مجدى العمروسى مدير أعمال " العندليب " فى مذكراته كان للصدفة عامل كبيرفى تفكير حليم الجدى فى التفرغ للغناء، حيث كان حليم عازفاً للأبواه فى فرقة تنتظر فى أحد أستوديوهات لتسجيل إحدى ألحان كمال الطويل لنجم الفترة آنذاك عبد الغنى السيد، و الذى تأخر كثيراً عن موعد التسجيل، و ماكان من الطويل إلا أن طلب من حليم تسجيل الاغنية هذه المرة بصوته. و ما أن فرغ المطرب الشاب من الغناء حتى كانت علامات الدهشة الممزوجة بالإعجاب تبدو على وجه كل الحاضرين فى الاستوديو. ليقتنع عبد الحليم بعدها أن موهبته فى الغناء تستحق أن يطلع عليها جمع أكبر من الناس.

لم تكن بداية عبد الحليم كمطرب مبشرة بأى حال من الأحوال حيث قوبل بصافرات الإستهجان فى معظم حفلاته الأولى، التى قدم من خلالها مجموعة من أغنياته الخاصة مثل "صافينى مرة" و قصيدة "لقاء" لصلاح عبد الصبور، حيث لم يكن الناس على إستعداد لتلقى هذا النوع من الغناء الجديد. و لكن مع إنتشار عدوى الثورة فى كل مكان عقب يوليو 1952، أصبح المناخ معداً تماماً لأستقبال حليم و معه جيل كامل من المبدعين، كانوا أشبه بجنود للثورة أكثر من كونهم فنانين عاصروها. و لا يوجد ما هو أدل على ذلك سوى تقديم المذيع الكبير جلال معوض لحفلة أضواء المدينة فى يوم 18 يونيو 1953 ،و هو أول إحتفال غنائى يقام بعد إعلان الجمهورية فى مصر،،

لم يفوت حليم الفرصة هذه المرة فقد نجح من خلال مجموعة أغانى خفيفة مثل "على قد الشوق" و " أنا لك على طول" و "الحلو حياتى" و "هى دى هى" فى ترسيخ أسلوب جديد فى الغناء الشرقى بالإشتراك مع أسماء مثل الشاعر مرسى جميل عزيز و الملحنين محمد الموجى و كمال الطويل. حيث أعتمدت تلك الأغانى من ذوات الخمس دقائق على الإيقاعات و المقامات الشرقية المعتادة ممزوجة بحس غربى فى التوزيع الموسيقى لايفتقد للوعى،و ذلك جاء متسقاً مع حالة الإنفتاح الثقافى التى كانت سائدة فى الوسط الموسيقى آنذاك. و قد قاد عبدالحليم جيل كامل من المطربين لأحداث تغيير كامل فى بنية الاغنية العربية خاصة فى ظل إنتشار الاذاعة و السينما و إزدهار صناعة الاسطونات، وهى وسائط جعلت متطلبات الأغنية شديدة الاختلاف حتى عن عقد مضى و هو ما عرف بعض المعارضين بطبيعة الحال. ولكنه عرف ترحيباُ أكبر من شباب الوطن العربى بأكمله.

كان لإقتحام عبد الحليم حافظ مجال السينما أثره البالغ فى إنتشار شعبيته داخل و خارج القطر المصرى، إضافة إلى تواجد عبد الحليم دوماً ضمن "فترينة" الثورة، التى تسوق جميع مبادئها فى العالم العربى. بل أن أغانى عبد الحليم عقب العدوان الثلاثى، و فى مقدمتها "الله يا بلدنا الله"، و من بعدها "تحت راية بورسعيد" أكدت أن نبرة أغانى عبد الحلبم الثورية أصبحت طريقاً يجب السير على نهجه. و قد واصل عبد الحليم "إكتساحه" للمشاعر القومية خلال فترة الستينات من خلال أغانى مثل "المسئولية" و "بستان الاشتراكية" ، "يا أهلاً بالمعارك" و صورة " مع شاعر الثورة الراحل صلاح جاهين، و الذي كان رفيقاً فكرياً لعبد الحليم طوال سنوات "المعركة القومية".

و كما كانت بدايته مع غناء القصائد باللغة العربية مع "لقاء" لصلاح عبد الصبور فقد واصل عبد الحليم مشواره مع غناء القصائد خلال عقدى الستينات و السبعينيات، و قد تعاون مع معظم أسماء الوزن الثقيل فى كتابة القصائد على رأسهم فيلسوفه كامل الشناوى، و الذى غنى له عبد الحليم "حبيبها" و "لا تكذبى" ، و ذلك قبل أن يدخل أثناء فترة السبعينات فى موجة نزار قبانى و التى شهدت أهم أعماله فى تلك الحقبة "رسالة من تحت الماء" و "قارئة الفنجان".و يذكر مجدى العمروسى أيضاً فى مذكراته أن مرحلة الاعداد للقصائد بالنسبة لعبد الحليم كانت أشبه بالقنابل الموقوتة، نظراً لتدقيق حليم الشديد فى كل كبيرة و صغيرة، و مطالبه التى لا تنتهى، و التى تصل أحياناً إلى حد تعديل بعض الكلمات.

لم تكن مرحلة السبعينات بالنسبة لحليم فترة أكثر روعة من سابقتيها حيث لم يعد حليم قادراً على العمل بنفس الغزارة التى كان يرجوها، خاصة بعد أن تملكه مرض الكبد تماماً خلال تلك الفترة، بل إنه أصبح زبوناً دائماً فى مستشفيات لندن ، أما فى أوقات العمل، فقد كان الاستديو الخاص به أشبه بالمستشفى المتنقلة، و ذلك فى نفس الوقت الذى أنهالت عليه صحافة القاهرة بإنه يدعى المرض إمعاناً فى نسج الأسطورة من حوله، و لكن بالفعل كان "العندليب" منشغلاًَ خلال سنوات السبعينات على العمل مع بليغ حمدى بشكل أكبر ، و الذى كان من أغزر الملحنين الذى عمل معهم عبد الحليم بعد الثلاثى عبد الوهاب و الموجى و الطويل، و قد أثمر هذا التعاون عن أشهر أغنيات تلك الفترة مثل "زى الهوا" ..."نبتدى منين الحكاية" ..و "فاتت جنبنا"، و التى تعتبر واحدة من أخر أغنياته الجماهيرية قبل وفاته فى مارس من عام 1977.

امذ إذا وقع إختيارنا على واحدة من حفلات عبد الحليم لتكون حفلته المختارة فإن الإختيار سيكون بالغ الصعوبة، خاصة أن حليم كان يعشق الأداء الحى و له صولاته و سقطاته أيضاً على خشبة المسرح لا يستطيع أحد أن ينساها بسهولة، و لكن ستبقى حفلته الشهيرة عقب نكسة 1967لصالح المجهود الحربى فى قاعة ألبرت هول بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن من اهم الحفلات التى أداها مطرب عربى على الاطلاق، خاصة أن وصلته الغنائية شملت أغنينتين من أفضل أغانى عبد الحليم الوطنية و هما "عدى النهار" و "المسيح"، و هناك العديد من الخبراء و المؤرخون الموسيقيون يؤكدون أن مكتبة هواة الغناء العربى لن تكتمل إلا بتسجيل هذه الحفلة ، و التى حققت نجاحا مادياً و أدبياً غير مسبوقاً فى تلك الفترة.
عايش عبد الحليم فترات سياسية هامة عاشها القطر المصري مثل حربه مع اسرائيل وفترة العدوان الثلاثي والنكسة وقد كان له شأن في تسجيل هذه الحقبة بأغانيه الوطنية الخالدة التي شحذت همة الشعب المصري الذي تفاعل معها وتغنى بها.
ويبقى أهم ما غنّى في هذا النمط الغنائي «نشيد الوطن الأكبر» والذي يخرج فيه بمفهوم الوطن الى سائر البلاد العربية. وكانت هذه تجربته في الغناء الجماعي اذ أتى الدور الرئيسي وسط عدد من المطربات بينهن وردة الجـزائرية وشادية ونجاة...
أشعلت أغانيه نار الحب الذي لا يعرف الحدود ونار الجرح الذي لم تمحه السنون.
وعلى الرغم من مرور 27 سنة على رحيله فقد ترك لنا العندليب أغان لا تنسى أحبها حتى من لم يعرف هذا الفنان المتألم.




*اغانيه*

لقد غنى العندليب الاسمر اكثر من 170 اغنية .. منها ماسجل ومنها مالم يسجل ليكون خسارة كبيرة للفن العربي .. وسنعد اشهر اغانيه

ظهر بصوته (فقط) بأغنية ليه تحسب الأيام كلمات فتحي قورة وألحان علي فراج في فيلم بعد الوداع 1953
18 يونيو 1953 أحيا عبد الحليم حفلة أضواء المدينة بحديقة الأندلس فيما يعتبر بأنها حفلته الرسمية الأولى، والتي كانت أيضا أول إحتفال رسمي بإعلان الجمهوريه
صافيني مرةالحان محمد الموجي

الاغاني الرومانسيه1.


1. " أنا لك على طول
2. "الحلو حياتى"
3. "هى دى هى"
4. "خدني معاك ياهوى" كلمات محمد حمزة، و ألحان كمال الطويل .
5. "ياليالي" كلمات محمد حمزة، وألحان بليغ حمدي.
6. "يا واحشني" كلمات محمد حلاوة، و ألحان محمد الموجي.
7. "الربيع" كلمات إبراهيم رجب ، و ألحان عبدالحميد توفيق زكي.
8. "من قلب المواكب" كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودي و ألحان إبراهيم رجب.
9. "الليلة يحلى السهر" كلمات محمد حمزة، و ألحان حلمي بكر.
10. " تخونوه" التى ظهرت بفيلم "الوسادة الخالية" الحان بليغ حمدي
11. "توبة" في عام 1955 لحن الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب أول أغانيه لعبد الحليم
12. زي الهوى كلمات محمد حمزه والحان بليغ حمدي
13. موعود كلمات محمد حمزه والحان بليغ حمدي
14. مداح القمر كلمات محمد حمزه والحان بليغ حمدي
15. دمعة حزن:1974 كلمات محمد حمزة و الحان بليغ حمدي.
16. فاتت جنبنا :1974، من كلمات حسين السيد و الحان محمد عبد الوهاب
17. أنا كل ما أقول التوبه : كلمات عبدالرحمن الأبنودي والحان بليغ حمدي وتوزيع علي اسماعيل
18 على قد الشوق الحان كمال الطويل


الاغاني الوطنية :

•" العهد الجديد "سنة 1952 : أول نشيد وطني غناه عبد الحليم حافظ في حياته، من كلمات محمود عبد الحي وألحان عبد الحميد توفيق زكي، وقد غناها عبد الحليم بعد قيام ثورة 23 يوليو
"إحنا الشعب"، أول أغنية يغنيها حليم للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بعد اختياره شعبياً لأن يكون رئيساً للجمهورية سنة 1956 وهي أول لقاء فنى بين الثلاثي عبد الحليم و المحلن كمال الطويل و الشاعر صلاح جاهين
•يا أهلا بالمعارك
•"الله يا بلدنا الله" الحان محمد عبد الوهاب بعد العدوان الثلاثى]]
"تحت راية بور سعيد" كلمات عبد الفتاح مصطفى، و ألحان محمد الموجي.
•على ارضها او اغنيه المسيح ، التي تتغنى بالقدس من كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودي وألحان بليغ حمدي وتوزيع علي اسماعيل
•صباح الخير يا سينا
•ابنك يقولك يا بطل من كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودي
•اضرب
•"المسئولية"
•"بستان الاشتراكية"
•"يا أهلاً بالمعارك" من كلمات صلاح جاهين والحان كمال الطويل
•"صورة " :مع شاعر الثورة صلاح جاهين،
•"حكاية شعب" سنة 1960 من كلمات أحمد شفيق كامل و لحن كمال الطويل، و ذلك في حفل أضواء المدينة الذى أقيم بمدينة أسوان للإحتفال بوضع حجر الأساس بيناء السد العالى.
•أغنية "الجزائر"1962 يحيي فيها كفاح أهل الجزائر
•"أحلف بسماها" 1967 التى وعد حليم أن يغنيها في كل حفلاته إلى أن تتحرر أرض مصر في سيناء.من كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودي والحان كمال الطويل
•"عاش اللي قال" أول أغنيه غناها عبد الحليم بعد نصر أكتوبر 73 . من كلمات محمد حمزة و ألحان بليغ حمدي. ، و كانت أول أغنية أشاد فيها بدور الرئيس محمد أنور السادات في إنتصار مصر العظيم.
•"النجمة مالت على القمر" 1975 كلمات محسن الخياط و ألحان محمد الموجي. بعد إعادة إفتتاح قناة السويس للملاحة العالمية
•"المركبة عدت" من كلمات مصطفى الدمراني و ألحان محمد عبد الوهاب.
•«نشيد الوطن الأكبر» من كلمات أحمد شفيق كامل "والحان محمد عبد الوهاب =='نص عريض


القصائد :

•"حبيبها". كلمات كامل الشناوى
•"لا تكذبى". كلمات كامل الشناوى والحان محمد عبد الوهاب"
•لست ادرى للشاعر / ايليا أبو ماضى والحان محمد عبد الوهاب
•"رسالة من تحت الماء]]كلمات نزار قبانى والحان محمد الموجي
•قارئة الفنجان :1976 آخر ما غنى . من كلمات نزار قبانى و ألحان محمد الموجي .
•من غير ليه :بروفه فقط لم يمهله القدر الوقت لكي يغنيها وهي من كلمات مرسي جميل عزيز والحان محمد عبد الوهاب




افلامه


فى عام 1955 شهد عرض أربعة أفلام كاملة للعندليب، فيما وصف بأنه عامه الذهبى سينمائياً. قدم في السينما ستة عشر فيلما سينمائيا هي:
1.1955 لحن الوفاء وشاركه البطولة: شادية، حسين رياض.
2.1955 أيامنا الحلوة وشاركه البطولة: فاتن حمامة، عمر الشريف، أحمد رمزي.
3.1955 ليالي الحب وشاركه في البطولة لآمال فريد، عبدالسلام النابلسي.
4.1955 أيام و ليالي وشاركه البطولة: إيمان، أحمد رمزي، محمود المليجي.
5.1956 موعد غرام وشاركه البطولة: فاتن حمامة، عماد حمدي، زهرة العلا، رشدي أباظه.
6.1956 دليلة وشاركه البطولة: شادية، فردوس محمد.أول فيلم مصرى ملون بطريقة السكوب
7.1957 بنات اليوم وشاركه البطولة: ماجدة، آمال فريد، أحمد رمزي.
8.1957 الوسادة الخالية وشاركه البطولة: أحمد رمزي، زهرة العلا، لبنى عبدالعزيز، عمر الحريري (منقول عن رواية للأديب المصري إحسان عبدالقدوس).
9.1957 فتى أحلامي وشاركه البطولة: آمال فريد، عبد السلام النابلسي.
10.1958 شارع الحب وشاركه البطولة: صباح، عبد السلام النابلسي، حسين رياض.
11.1959 حكاية حب وشاركه البطولة: مريم فخر الدين، عبد السلام النابلسي، محمود المليجي.
12.1960 البنات و الصيف وشاركه البطولة: سعاد حسني.
13.1961 يوم من عمري وشاركه البطولة: زبيدة ثروت، عبد السلام النابلسي، محمود المليجي، سهير البابلي.
14.1962 الخطايا وشاركه البطولة: عماد حمدي، حسن يوسف، نادية لطفي، مديحة يسري.
15.1967 معبودة الجماهير وشاركه البطولة: شادية، فؤاد المهندس، يوسف شعبان.
1969 أبي فوق الشجرة وشاركه البطولة: عماد حمدي، ميرفت أمين، نادية لطفي
وكان اخر فيلم للعندليب .
( قام عبد الحليم ببطولة المسلسل الإذاعي "أرجوك لا تفهمني بسرعة"سنة 1973، و هو المسلسل الوحيد الذى شارك فيه عبد الحليم كبطل للحلقات، و ذلك برفقة نجلاء فتحى و عادل إمام و إخراج محمود علوان.





المصور المشهور فاروق ابراهيم وكشف اسرار عن عبد الحليم حافظ :

المصورالمشهور فاروق إبراهيم كان رفيقا دائما ل عبدالحليم حافظ سواء في رحلاته الخارجية
أو حفلاته في مصر ليسجل بعدسته أفراحه وأحزانه وأوجاعه وأحلامه ويرصد معه لحظات نجاحه وعلاقته بالناس والحياة. بعد 29 عاما من رحيل العندليب تحدث فاروق إبراهيم عن عبدالحليم الإنسان والفنان وكشف عن أسراره مع النساء والفلوس والسلطة وأحب اللقطات إلى قلب حليم.
٭ متى كان أول لقاء لك مع عبدالحليم حافظ؟
- تعرفت على عبدالحليم سنة 1954 كان قد بدأ مشواره الفني سنة 1951 تم التعارف بيننا عن طريق مفيد فوزي ولم تكن العلاقة بيني وبين عبدالحليم صداقة منذ البداية كان هو مطربا بدأ يشق طريقه في عالم الأضواء وكنت مجرد مصور مغمور لا يعرفني أحد لكن شعورا غريبا بدأ يجمع بيننا يبدو أنه شعور المعاناة والكفاح في مواجهة صعوبات الحياة وظروف النشأة والطفولة القاسية التي مر بها كل منا. وفي إحدى المرات التي سافر فيها عبدالحليم في بداية مرضه للعلاج بالخارج وجدت نفسي اذهب لاستقباله في المطار عند عودته وفوجئ عبدالحليم بي فاحتضنني بود شديد.. كنت المصور الصحفي الوحيد الذي ينتظره وكان الموسيقار محمد عبدالوهاب في استقباله في اليوم التالي ولكن ليس في المطار لقد أراد أن يستقبل عبدالحليم في الهواء الطلق كان ينتظره بالقرب من باب الكلية الحربية.. وقد أعجبني حرارة اللقاء في الهواء البارد فالوقت كان بعد الفجر ولم تفتني الفرصة فسجلت المشهد بمجموعة طريفة من الصور ومنذ ذلك الحين صار هناك اتفاق قلوب أصبحت بموجبه أرافق عبدالحليم في كل تحركاته وأعماله.
٭ ماذا عن الفلوس في حياة عبدالحليم؟
- عبدالحليم عاش فقيرا ومات فقيرا.. لأنه كان يصرف على فنه ويقوم بعمل أكثر من ثلاثين بروفة لكل أغنية على حسابه الخاص ولا يحصل من الشركة المنتجة إلا على ثمن تسجيل الأغنية فقط وأكبر أجر حصل عليه 20 ألف جنيه في فيلم أبي فوق الشجرة وقال له الموسيقار محمد عبدالوهاب وكان شريكا في الشركة المنتجة خربت الشركة عبدالحليم لم يمتلك شقة بها تليفون أو يركب سيارة إلا بعد سبع سنوات من الكفاح والحرمان والصبر بدأت الحياة تعطيه بعض الراحة.. وكان كريما مع أهله لكنه كان بخيلا عندما يشعر أن هناك من يريد ابتزازه كان أحيانا لا يملك ألف جنيه ويقابله صديق ويشكو له أن زوجته مريضة أو عنده ظروف فيعطيه له ثم يطلب من مجدي العمروسي الإعداد لحفلة وبعد ذلك يقول له أعط فلوسها لفلان لأن ظروفه صعبة.
٭ ماذا عن النساء والحب في حياة عبدالحليم؟
- أن هناك قصة حب ساخنة لا يعرفها إلا القليلون جدا.. بين عبدالحليم وفتاة فرنسية اسمها جوليونا وكان ذلك في السنوات الأخيرة من حياة العندليب والقصة وقعت في باريس عندما اتفق عبدالحليم على القيام ببطولة فيلم (لا) للكاتب الكبير مصطفى أمين اختارت الشركة المخصصة بالدعاية فتاة فرنسية رائعة الجمال لتكون مترجمة لعبدالحليم خلال تصوير مشاهد الفيلم بباريس رآها العندليب جمال فرنسي عالمي أخاذ جسم نحيل ممشوق وهو القوام الذي يعشقه عبدالحليم وفوق كل ذلك رقة طاغية وهنا جن جنون عبدالحليم من أول نظر إلى المترجمة الفاتنة.. لكنه صدم في أول رد فعل منها عاملته ببرود أوروبي وبشكل رسمي كمترجمة فقط وظل عبدالحليم يحاول أن يلفت نظرها إلى إعجابه بها.. لكنها ظلت على تعاملها الوظيفي الرسمي معه وقررت الشركة المنتجة للفيلم الذي كان يخرجه الجزائري أحمد الراشدي أن تنظم حفلة غنائية للعندليب بباريس وتجهز الأغاني المصورة في الحفل الحي مع الجمهور للاستخدام في الفيلم وحضرت المترجمة الفاتنة الحفل مع الجمهور ورأت ما لم تكن تتصوره قفز وصراخ وإعجاب فوق الوصف من كل الجنسيات العربية وغير العربية وأن هذا المطرب الذي تترجم له أسطورة إذن وكل البنات والسيدات الحاضرات الحفل مخبولات به من هذه اللحظة جن جنون الفاتنة الفرنسية بحليم وكان أول تصرف لها أن اعتذرت عن عملها الرسمي كمترجمة وتفرغت لعبدالحليم كصديقة وهائمة ولم تتركه لحظة واحدة في باريس صباحا أو مساء كانت تصحبه في جولات الشراء وفي رؤية المعالم الفرنسية وفي السهرات.. وأحلى أيام عشناها كانت في صحبة عبدالحليم ومحبوبته الفرنسية.. وكان هو في أحلى حالاته المعنوية وكان يحرص على وجودنا بجوراه خشية أي مفاجأة صحية وبالرغم من ذلك كان يخفي عنها أي معلومات عن مرضه وتأجل موعد عودتنا من باريس عدة مرات بسبب قصة الحب الساخنة.. وفي يوم الوداع بكت جوليونا بمرارة شديدة.. ودعاها عبدالحليم لزيارة مصر وبقيت معه فترة طويلة وتعلمت طبخ الوجبات المصرية التي يحبها العندليب لتقترب منه أكثر لكن كان لابد من النهاية وانتهت القصة عندما تأكدت جوليانا أن عبدالحليم له موقف نهائي من الزواج وعادت حزينة إلى باريس.
٭ ماذا عن عبدالحليم وعلاقته بالثورة والسلطة؟
- ارتبط عبدالحليم بالثورة وبقادتها ارتباطا وثيقا وأصبح مطرب الثورة وبقادتها ارتباطا وثيقا وأصبح مطرب الثورة الذي أرخ لها بصوته وأغنياته وكانت مساهمته رئيسية وفعالة في ترسيخ حب الجماهير وارتباطهم بها وبأعمالها أكثر من أي مطرب أو مطربة أخرى.. فقد غنى مطالب شعب وقصة السد العالي وغنى لجمال عبدالناصر ولم يترك عيدا أو مناسبة إلا وتغنى بالثورة وقائدها وفي نفس الوقت صعد نجم عبدالحليم بسرعة كبيرة لدرجة أنه أصبح نجما من بدايته.. والواقعة الشهيرة التي ارتبطت بفترة الخصام بينه وبين أم كلثوم تؤكد هذه المكانة التي صعد إليها بسرعة كما تعكس الصراع على الزعامة الفنية الذي ظهر بوضوح بينهما وكان عبدالحليم طموحا يعتمد على أنه لم يغن للملك فاروق مثل أم كلثوم ولم يتغن بمآثر فاروق الأول مثل عبدالوهاب وإنما انطلق صوته بعد الثورة وذاعت شهرته في ظلها.. ولذلك كان يحرص كل عام أن يقدم أغنية وطنية جديدة في عيد 23 يوليو تعبيرا عن انتمائه للثورة ولاكتساب ثقة عبدالناصر. وأصبحت زعامة عبدالحليم في المنطقة العربية لا تقل عن زعامة أم كلثوم لأنه كان يستمدها من وهج الزعيم ورضائه عنه وبذكاء شديد أخذ عبدالحليم طريقه إلى قلب عبدالناصر وساعدته ظروف مرضه وحالة الكبد والنزيف المتكرر لكنه وجد نفسه يواجه عقبتين: الأولى هي أم كلثوم وصداقتها الوطنية مع عبدالناصر وأسرته وكذلك مع عبدالحكيم عامر والثانية هي صلاح نصر وجهاز المخابرات ومراكز القوى الأخرى التي كانت لا تستريح لزيادة حظوة عبدالحليم في منافسة عنيفة مع أم كلثوم لكي يستحوذ على رضاء عبدالناصر وكان لابد أن يحدث الصدام بينهما.




حبيبة العندليب :::

حبيبة عبد الحليم حافظ كانت وما زالت لغزاً حيّر الجميع. فمن هي؟ وكيف التقاها؟ وما هي مواصفات المرأة التي وقع «العندليب» في غرامها؟ كل هذه الأسئلة كانت تتردّد في أذهان الأصدقاء والمقرّبين قبل الجمهور. بينما كان عبد الحليم يفرض سرية تامة حول هذه العلاقة، ولم يكن يسمح لأصدقائه المقرّبين بالدخول في أي من تفاصيلها من قريب أو بعيد.

من تكون؟ خلال الفترة الماضية، بدأ الكلام يتجدّد مرة أخرى حول حبيبة عبد الحليم، وتفاصيل العلاقة التي جمعت بينهما، بعد تقديم شخصية «سلاف فواخرجي» في فيلم «حليم»، وجسّدته الفنانة (( هايدي كرم)). أيضاً في مسلسل «العندليب»، الذي شاهدناه خلال شهر رمضان ، وأثار ضجة كبيرة، ، وعقد الجمهور مقارنة بين الاثنتين، وأيهما نجحت في تجسيد الدور؟!
وكانت الإجابة عن هذا السؤال أمراً في غاية الصعوبة؛ حيث إن أحداً من أصدقاء عبد الحليم المقرّبين لم يشاهد حبيبته، وبالتالي لا يستطيع أحد الإجابة عن هذا السؤال.

الإذاعي الكبير وجدي الحكيم أحد أصدقاء «حليم» المقرّبين قال: من يدّعي أنه شاهد حبيبة عبد الحليم حافظ، فهو غير صادق في كلامه؛ فعبد الحليم كان تقدّمياً ومتحرّراً في أغانيه، ولكن الأمر يختلف في ما يتعلق بالمرأة، فلم يكن أحد يرى أقاربه أو يختلط بهم، وقد خصّص لهم جناحاً داخل شقته بعيداً عن حجرة الصالون، التي يلتقي فيها أصدقاءه والمؤلفين والملحنين، حتى إن علية شبانة شقيقته المقرّبة إليه، والتي كانت ملازمة له في كل خطواته لم تنشر لها الصحف صورة أثناء حياة عبد الحليم، وهو ما اختلف بعد وفاته.


ويضيف الحكيم: ان الشخص الوحيد الذي شاهد حبيبة عبد الحليم هو عبد الفتاح سائقه الخاص، الذي كان العندليب يأتمنه على أسراره. وعندما كنا نسافر خارج البلاد مع عبد الحليم كان يلتقي بها في سرية شديدة، وفي إحدى المرات سألت الملحن بليغ حمدي عن سر علاقة عبد الحليم بهذه السيدة، فأخبرني بأنه لا يعرف أكثر مما أعرف.


وعن رأيه في دور حبيبة عبد الحليم الذي جسّدته هايدي كرم في مسلسل «العندليب» أجاب قائلاً: انبهرت بأداء هايدي، وشعرت بأنني أشاهد حبيبة عبد الحليم الحقيقية بناء على ما سمعت عنها، ولو شاهد عبد الحليم الفنانة هايدي كرم من المؤكد أنه كان سيقع في غرامها.

يضيف الحكيم: ان علاقة الحب التي جمعت بين عبد الحليم و«ديدي» استغرقت 5 سنوات، ولم تكن علاقة طارئة في حياته كما يدّعي البعض. وحول تغيير اسم حبيبة عبد الحليم خلال أحداث المسلسل من «ديدي» إلى «جيجي» قال وجدي الحكيم: اضطر المؤلف لتغيير الاسم حتى لا يقع في أية قضايا مع عائلتها. وعن حالة عبد الحليم بعد وفاة حبيبته قال الحكيم: كنت ملازماً له خلال هذه الفترة، وعرفت بوفاتها من خلال حالة الحزن الشديد التي عاشها عبد الحليم، وقد شعر الجميع بما مرّ به عبد الحليم وقتها، وكان دائم السفر إلى الإسكندرية حيث التقاها للمرة الأولى.

أما ليلى العمروسي، زوجة الصديق المقرّب من عبد الحليم الراحل مجدي العمروسي، والتي تعرف الكثير عن أسراره من خلال زوجها فقالت عن حبيبة حليم: «لم ألتقها، وعندما كنت أسأل مجدي عنها كان يقول لي: إنها صاحبة أجمل عيون شاهدها في حياته، وقد حكى لي العمروسي اللقاء الأول الذي جمعها بعبد الحليم، وكان ذلك داخل مصعد عمارة «سيدي بشر» بالإسكندرية؛ التي كان عبد الحليم يمتلك شقة فيها، وعندما شاهدها وقع في غرامها، ومن شدة إعجابه بها سار خلفها بسيارته حتى «الشاليه» الخاص بعائلتها والذي كان قريباً من «شاليه» الأديب الراحل إحسان عبد القدوس».
وعن الأسرار الخاصة التي كان يعرفها مجدي العمروسي حول هذه العلاقة قالت ليلى: لم يكن مجدي يحكي لي أشياء خاصة عن حياة عبد الحليم، وكان كتوماً إلى أقصى درجة، وعندما كنت أسأله حول علاقته بهذه السيدة كان يرفض الإجابة ويقول لي: ليس من حقك معرفة أي شيء حول هذه العلاقة.
تضيف ليلى العمروسي أن الكاتب الراحل مصطفى أمين ذكر أنه حضر إحدى حفلات عبد الحليم التي كان يغني فيها أغنية «بتلوموني ليه»، ولاحظ مصطفى أمين أن عبد الحليم طوال الأغنية كان ينظر إلى اتجاه معيّن، فنظر إلى الاتجاه نفسه الذي كان ينظر إليه عبد الحليم، فوجد سيدة جميلة صاحبة عينين لم يشاهد بجمالهما من قبل، فعرف أنها هي حبيبة عبد الحليم



عبد الحليم وام كلثوم:

تعرف عبد الحليم لأم كلثوم في بيت أحد معارفه عندما كانت أم كلثوم تزوره لشرب الشاي مع عائلته فأخبر العندليب بقدوم أم كلثم أو الست كما يحلو لمعجبيها تسميتها فأصر العندليب على الحضور فقد كانت أم كلثوم ذلك الوقت من أشهر مطربي مصر بينما لم يكن العندليب قد إشتهر بعد .. فغنى لها وسمعته وأعجبت الست بصوت هذا المطرب الواعد وتوقعت له مستقبلا جيدا .. وبعد سنين عندما إشتهر العندليب وبلغت شهرته جميع أرجاء مصر والوطن العربي بأكمله بدأت الغيرة تدب في نفس كوكب الشرق من هذا المطرب الجديد الذي بدأ يأخذ مكانها في مصر .. وكان من أكثر ماضايقها شهرة نشيد عبدالحليم الوطني والذي كان يغنيه في 23 يوليو من كل سنة .. و كان النشيد يقدم في حفل ليلي يحضر عامة الشعب كما يحضره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ومع أن أم كلثوم تقدم نشيدا أيضا في هذا الحفل الا أنه ومع بزوغ الفجر لاتجد فردا من أفراد الشعب المصري إلا ويردد نشيد العندليب ذلك الذي ملك قلوبهم وسحرهم بصوته الحزين .. فكانت أم كلثوم تغار منه ومن هذا انها قد طلبت من الملحن الكبير كمال الطويل أن يلحن لها ألحان كالتي يعملها لعبدالحليم مما فضح غيرت كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم من نجاح العندليب الغير اعتيادي .. ومن القصص الطريفة والتي كانت سببا في مشكلة كبيرة بين قطبي الأغنية المصرية .. انه وفي حفل كان يحضره الرئيس عبدالناصرهو نفسه حفل 23 يوليو تم ارجاء صعود العندليب على خشبة المسرح ليكون هو من يختم الحفل بعد أن كانت أم كلثوم هي التي تختمه .. ولكن كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم إستغلت الوضع لصالحها بطريقة ذكية وفيها الكثير من الدهاء فقامت بإطالة أغانيها وإستمرت تغني من الساعة العاشرة مساء حتى الواحدة والنصف بعد منتصف الليل قاصدةً أن ترهق الجمهور فيبدأ أغلبه في ترك الحفل ولايستمع إلا قلة قليله لذلك العندليب الأسمر الذي كان ينافسها في ذلك الوقت .. مما جعله يخرج للمسرح الساعة الواحدة والنصف فجرا للجمهور وهو في غاية الإنفعال والخوف من أن يذهب الجمهور إلى منازلهم لتأخر الوقت فلايستمع له أحد .. مما حدا به لان يقول لهم (لا ادري اذا كان غنائي بعد السيدة أم كلثوم تكريما لي وشرفا أم مقلب منها لأن الوقت أصبح متأخرا ) فأخذ الجمهور يصفق بشكل حاد وهم يرددون (معاك للصبح ياحليم) مما رفع معنويات العندليب الأسمر .. ولكن هذا أغضب أم كلثوم فطلبه المشير عبدالحكيم عامر وطالبه بالإعتذار لأم كلثوم عما قاله .. وإستمرت كوكب الشرق غاضبة من العندليب حتى تدخل بعض الأصدقاء المشتركين وأصلحوهم .. ومع المنافسة التي بين أم كلثوم وعبدالحليم إلا انها تأثرت لما علمت بمرضه




مرض العندليب:

لقد أصيب العندليب الأسمر بتليف في الكبد وكان هذا التليف سببا في وفاته عما 77 م .. وكانت أول مرة عرف فيها العندليب الأسمر بهذا المرض عام 1956 م .. عندما أصيب بألام حادة اضطرته للسفر إلى بريطانيا لإجراء فحوصات هنا مما أثبت إصابته بتليف في الكبد سببه البلهارسيا .. وبعد حوالي عشرين عام من إكتشاف المرض الذي لم يكن له علاج حينها توفي العندليب الأسمر تاركا الجميع يبكون على فقد هذا الصرح العظيم ..وقد كانت وفاة العندليب الأسمر كارثة للفن في مصر وفي الوطن العربي بأكمله .. كما انها كادت تودي بحياة الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب .. فالوفاة كانت غير متوقعة أبدا فقد إعتاد الجمهور على تواجد العندليب في المستشفيات وفي مستشفيات لندن على وجه الخصوص بشكل مستمر .. بل ان البعض تجاوز ذلك بقوله ان عبدالحليم حافظ قد سافر إلى لندن لعمل دعاية إلى شريطه الجديد ومنهم من قال انه يدعي المرض ليكسب عطف الجمهور .. ويالها من قسوة .. فقد ذهب ليموت هناك وليس لعمل دعاية أو لكسب عطف الجمهور

صارع عبد الحليم لمدة سنوات المرض الذي لم يثنه عن شق طريقه وخلق نجومية لم يكن هو نفسه يتوقها.

في سنــواته الأخيرة إثّر المرض على عبد الحلـيم فسافر إلى لندن وتحـــديدا لمســـتشفى «سان جيمس» وهو من أرقى المستشفيات في بريطانيا.

وعلى الــرغم من أنه قام بعدة عمــليات ألا ان عبد الحليم لم يستطع أن يـــقاوم المرض الذي أزهق أنفاسه في الغربة.

كانت وفاة عبد الحليم بمثابة الصدمة على كل الأجيال التي أحبته وغنت أغانيه في أشد لحظاته فرحا وحزنا.

أحدثت وفاته بلبلة في الوسط الفني ودهشة وجم لها كل محبي العندليب كانت جنازته أسطورية فلقد شيعه شعب مصر إضافة إلى كل شعوب العالم العربي الذين طافت قلوبهم وعبرت كل الحواجز تبادله اللحن بالكلمة والحزن بالعبرة والحب بالهمسة.




وفاته:

وقد توفي العندليب الأسمر يوم الأربعاء 30 مارس 1977 م .. وقد شيع العندليب الأسمر ومشى في جنازته اكثر من 250 الف شخص ..

وللأسف الشديد فقد حدثت حالات إنتحار كثيرة بعد موته خصوصا من الفتيات ممن سحرهن صوت العندليب الأسمر فلم يردن الحياة بعده

----------


## اليمامة

*العندليب لايغيب*



احلم .. احلم .. احلم
وياريت .. ياريت تتحق كل دقيقة
ياريت احلامى تبقى حقيقة
احلم بيوم اشوف الشفايف
بتتكلم كلام فيه حب
احلم بيوم اشوف الناس
ماعرفوش الجراح فى القلب
احلم بيوم اشوف الدروب
مافيهاش دموع احزان
احلم بيوم اشوف بكره
بيزرع ضحكة للانسان
احلم بيوم تشوف عنيه
فرحة قلوب الصابرين
واشوف الحيارى
فى طريق الامل ماشيين
واشوف اللى هاجر
راجع هنا للمكان
واشوف اللى يائس
جفت دموع احزانه
احلم بيوم اشوف الدنيا
نور على كل البشر
واشوف سما مايغبش يوم
عنها قمر
_______
اهداء:
____
الى روح الغائب الحاضر ..
العندليب ( عبد الحليم حافظ)
الى عشاق فنه ..
الى الاصالة فى كل مكان وزمان ..
اهدى كتابى هذا ..
( ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم )
____________






هذه مقتطفات من كتاب " العندليب لا يغيب " للأستاذ ابراهيم خليل ابراهيم ..به تأريخاً هاماص لكبار الفنانيين والملحنيين والموسيقين ممن عاصروا عبد الحليم حافظ ..وتحدثوه عنه..كلام جميل ومثير ..

الحديث عن حليم يتجدد بداخلنا مثلما يتجدد احساسنا و انفعال وجداننا مع اغانيه رغم مضي سنوات طويله علي رحيله .
فمن منا حين احب لم يكن صوت حليم واغانيه هو اصدق اصداء لما بداخلنا ؟

فقد عاش صوت حليم واحساسه رفيقا لكل العاشقين الصادقين .. يحمل عنهم رسائلهم الي من يحبون .. يتحدث عنهم حين يجمعهم اللقاء فيغني سعادتهم ، ويبكي معهم هزائمهم وانكساراتهم كذلك ، ورغم ان حليم لم يكن اجمل الاصوات بين ابناء جيله ولم يكن اكثرهم قوة و لكنه كان يملك حسا وانسانيه حميمه انفرد بها وحده ، وربما يكون هذا هو التفسير لنجاح حليم وخلوده رغم كل موجات التحول في ساحة الغناء .

ولان زمن حليم كان زمنا مكتمل العناصر التي يتطلبها صنع الفن الخالد الجميل فقد صاحبته نخبه متميزه من المؤلفين والموسيقيين الذين تعاملوا معه بكل صدق موهبتهم الخلاقه بنفس القدر الذي تعاملوا به مع غيره من اصحاب الاصوات القويه الحساسه الجميله في ذلك العصر الجميل بكل ما كان به ، وهذا في حد ذاته يطرح سؤالا تكمن اجابته بداخله وهو : لماذا لم يتحقق نفس القدر من النجاح و التالق للاغنيت لغير صوت حليم رغم توحد الروافد التي كان ينهل من فيضها مع غيره من ابناء جيله و كذلك كثيرين ممن اتوا بعده و حققوا بموهبتهم نجاحات لا تخفي و لا ينكرها الناس ؟

فقد امتزج حليم بنسيج وجداننا و تفاعلنا مع كل ما عايشناه معه من احداث فغنانا و اسمعنا اصداءنا كان من ابرز امثلة نجاح الفن في تبني المبادئ القوميه و الدعايه لها ولما يمثلونها من رموز فبجانب اغنياته التي يمكن ان نطلق عليها اغنيات دعائيه بما تدور حوله من التغني بشخص يرمز لما ينادي به من مبادئ و التي ربما لا يتفق الكثير حول ما ترمز االيه الا انه لاحد يملك الا الاعجاب و الانبهار بمدي صدق آداء حليم ، وكانت هناك ايضا الاغنيات التي غني بها الهم القومي العام الذي جمعنا معه في باقة احساس واحدة وما زلنا نعيشها ومازال يعيشنا بداخلها .. فما زال صوت العندليب ياتينا بذلك الامل في تحقيق الآمال التي يصبو الي تحقيقها ابناء امتنا .. ومازال صوتهم يردد عبر نبراته :

احلف بسماها وبترابها
ما تغيب الشمس العربيه
طول ما ان عايش
فوق الدنيا

ذلك القسم الذي حرص علي ان يبدأ به حفلاته حتي يتحقق النصر .. و قد كان .
و مازلنا ننظر الي فلسطين و نسال بصوته :

تفضل تضيع فيكي
الحقوق لامتى ؟
يا طريق الالآم

فنفس هذا الصوت الذي مازال يبكي ما بداخلنا من اتكسارات رغم يقينه بانه حتما سيكون النهار حليفنا .. فيأتينا من اعماقنا :

لو مت يا امي
ما تبكيش
راح اموت
علشان بلدي
تعيش

هو نفسه الذي يهدر في قوة يقين مؤكداً لنا ما نصدقه :

ابدا بلدنا للنهار
بتحب موال النهار
لما يعدي
و يغني قدام
كل دار

هذا هو حليم ، وان كان ليس هذا هو كل ما يقال عنه .. و لكنه يتجدد فينا .. يسكننا .. يبكينا .. يغنيننا .. يفرح لنا .. وحين تهزمنا احلامنا نسرع ثانية وندعه كي يبكي باحساسه عنا .. و دوما نجده بداخل ما يومض بداخلنا من احساس يؤكد حقيقة ان ( العندليب لا يغيب ) .

بقلم الاديبة / ميرفت السنوسي


 العندليب لايغيب .. كلمة حب :

العندليب ( عبد الحليم حافظ ) ابن قرية ( الحلوات ) مركز الابراهيمية شرقية قصة كفاح واراده وآمل فقد ظهر في عصر حافل بالعديد من العمالقة .. محمد عبد الوهاب وام كلثوم وفريد الاطرش و محمد فوزي وكارم محمود وعبد الغني السيد ومحمد قنديل فلم يقلد احدا منهم وقوبل ( عبد الحليم حافظ )في بداية ظهوره بعدم الاستجابة من الجمهور لأنه كان لونا جديدا لم يتعود عليه الجمهور من قبل ، ولكنه لم ييأس ولم يتوقف بل اصر علي النجاح وبحث عن الشاعر المجدد والملحن الاصيل فاستطاع ان يجد له مكانا بين عمالقة الفن وبأسلوب جديد .

واذكر ان المخرج الكبير حسن الامام الذى قدم ثلاثية نجيب محفوظ على شاشة السينما قد عرض على عبد الحليم حافظ ان يقوم بدور ( عباس الحلو ) ولكن عبد الحليم رفض لان الدور لايليق به وان الجمهور لن يقبله اذا قام بدور حلاق .. وقد قام بالدور بدلا منه الفنان ( صلاح قابيل )

ونجح كل من تعامل مع (عبد الحليم حافظ ) ونجح هو ايضا مع كل من تعامل معهم سواء من الشعراء او الملحنين .. وهذه ظاهرة قلما تتكرر .
وبرغم مرض ( عبد الحليم حافظ ) الا انه اثري الفن المصري والعربي بفنه الجميل الذي مازال بقلوب وعقول الناس .. كل الناس من المحيط الي الخليج .

قالت التايمز : ان عبد الحليم حافظ هو احد الاسلحة السرية التى يستخدمها جمال عبد الناصر لنشر رسالة الثورة .

وفى عام 1963 نشرت الصنداى تايمز مقالا طويلا ذكرت فيه : ان عبد الحليم حافظ وصل الى مركز يشله مركز سفير كبير دون ان يفعل شيئا سوى غناء الالحان العاطفية والحماسية التى تلهب مشاعر الجماهير .

قال الاديب العالمى نجيب محفوظ : احببت عبد الحليم حافظ منذ ان استمعت اليه لاول مرة وانجذبت له بقوة لانه صوت اسر ومؤثر فى القلوب .. صوت ينبعث دافئا حالما رقيقا حيتا وحينا اخر قويا هادرا ولهذا تعلقت القلوب به او علق هو بالقلوب .. ولقد كانت اغنيات عبد الحليم الاولى والتى مهدت له الطريق هى المفتاح الذى فتح له قلوب الجماهير من جميع الاعمار .

وقال مصطفى امين : عبد الحليم حافظ كان يتمنى كلما بدأ فى اغنية ان يعيش حتى يكملها .

وقال توفيق الحكيم : كنت كلما سمعت عبد الحليم حافظ فى راديو او تليفزيون اقول فى نفسى .. هذا هو الصوت القطيفة .. ثم راقبته بعد ذلك وهو يغنى فوجدت ان الصوت لايخرج من فمه كاغلب المطربين ولكنه يصعد مباشرة من اعماق قلبه ولذلك فان صوت هذا المطرب لايملآ الاذان ولكنه يملآ القلوب .

وقال الدكتور يوسف ادريس : صوت عبد الحليم حافظ يحرص على الحب وحتى لو حرض على اللوعة والاسى فهو ذلك الاسى الذى يمهد لتقبل الحب وزرع الحب وحب الحب .

وقالت ام كلثوم : عبد الحليم حافظ صوته جميل جدا وهو قادر ان يطربك ويشجيك ولا اعتقد ان عندنا صوتا فى جمال صوت عبد الحليم حافظ .

وقال محمد عبد الوهاب : عبد الحليم حافظ صاحب اذكى عقل واحلى صوت رجولى ( حنون عاطفى ) لن يعوض .

وقال الموسيقار كمال الطويل : عبد الحليم حافظ اكثر الاصوات التى نقلت احاسيسى ومشاعرى وخواطرى اللحنية والموسيقية الى ملايين السامعين .

وقال مجدى العمروسى : عبد الحليم بالنسبة لى اغلى الناس واعز الناس .
ومن هذا المنطلق يسعدني ان أقدم الي المكتبة العربية كتاي هذا والذي خصصته عن عندليب زمن الفن الجميل ( عبد الحليم حافظ ) الذي ودعنا وودعناه في الثلاثين من شهر مارس عام 1977 ودعناه جسدا ولكنه بقي معنا روحا وفنا خالدا وتراثا كل يوم يتجدد .. نذكره ولا ننساه .. نذكر كل نسمات الحب التي عطر بها حياتنا .. نذكر نفحات الآمل التي غمر بها بناينا ونستلهم كل نبضات القلب والتي حيا بها كفاح وطنه ونضال امته .
(بقلم المؤلف / ابراهيم خليل ابــراهيم)

----------


## اليمامة

مازلنا مع عبد الحليم ..استعرض معكم لقطات تاريخية هى محطات لنا مع المطرب عبد الحليم حافظ ..




" جنازة عبد الحليم حافظ وانتحار الفتيات "




لقاء مفيد فوزى مع سعاد حسنى فى ذكرى عبد الحليم




حفله بكازابلانكا للعندليب الاسمر قدمته فيها الراحله سعاد حسني نادر جدا جدا




اغنية الفرح صوت وصورة في حفل زفاف هدى جمال عبد الناصرحصريااااا




عبد الحليم في احدى حفلاته حيث تضايق من الجمهور




عبدالحليم حافظ و فريد الاطرش في لقاء مشترك - نادر - 




عبدالحليم حافظ الاتصال التليفوني الاخير ..نادر جدأ ..تم هذا الاتصال من استوديوهات الاذاعه بالقاهره بعبد الحليم حافظ بلندن حيث كان يعالج وذلك قبل وفاته بايام ..




يوم في حياة عبدالحليم حافظ - الجزء الاول 




يوم في حياة عبدالحليم حافظ - الجزء الثاني و الاخير 




بروفات أغنية زي الهوى.. عبدالحليم حافظ 




صور نادرة لعبد الحليم حافظ واغنية اسمر يا اسمرانى 




عبدالحليم حافظ (برنامج نجمك المفضل الستينات) 




عبد الحليم حافظ - يرد على بعض رسائل المعجبين 




فيديو نادر بالالوان للعندليب الاسمر عبد الحليم حافظ مع نزار قبانى

...

أختتم معكم هذه الجولة المرئية بتسجيل نادر لأغنية " الحلوة "..من الأغنيات التى أحبها لعبد الحليم ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هو مطربى الاول بلا منازع ...

وبما اننا فى ثورة عظيمة الا انها غير محظوظة وهذا لغياب موهبة تكافئ موهبة عبد الحليم حافظ حملت على حنجرتها عبء تأصيل معنى الثورة فى وجدان المصريين على مدى خمسين عاما ...اتساءل الان يا صديقتى من هو مطرب ثورتنا ماهى الاغانى العظيمة التى ستؤرخ وتحكى للاجيال القادمة عن عظمة هذه الثورة بأمانة وصدق ؟؟ أجمل اغانى الثورة تسمعيها الان فى الاذاعة بصوته وصوت غيره من مطربينا العظام شادية وعبد الوهاب وام كلثوم وغيرهم ...ترى ما هو نوع الفن الذى سيروى ثورتنا فى يوم من الايام هل سنظلمها كما ظلمنا حرب أكتوبر المجيدة بتهاونا فى تأريخها وتصويرها سينمائيا ؟؟؟ أتمنى ألا يحدث هذا ونقوم بثورة أخرى تضاهى ثورتنا العظيمة ولكن على الفن هذه المرة ..ثورة تبقى الفن الحقيقى المعبر عن وجدان هذه الامة ...الفن الحر المتحرر من الخوف ونفاق الانظمة وتسويق الافكار الهدامة المضللة التى لن نسمح بعودتها لواقعنا بعد 25 يناير 
أشكرك ندى على هذه اللمحة الوفية لمطرب هو من أعظم من أنجبتهم أرض مصر الطيبة 
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> هو مطربى الاول بلا منازع ...
> 
> وبما اننا فى ثورة عظيمة الا انها غير محظوظة وهذا لغياب موهبة تكافئ موهبة عبد الحليم حافظ حملت على حنجرتها عبء تأصيل معنى الثورة فى وجدان المصريين على مدى خمسين عاما ...اتساءل الان يا صديقتى من هو مطرب ثورتنا ماهى الاغانى العظيمة التى ستؤرخ وتحكى للاجيال القادمة عن عظمة هذه الثورة بأمانة وصدق ؟؟ أجمل اغانى الثورة تسمعيها الان فى الاذاعة بصوته وصوت غيره من مطربينا العظام شادية وعبد الوهاب وام كلثوم وغيرهم ...ترى ما هو نوع الفن الذى سيروى ثورتنا فى يوم من الايام هل سنظلمها كما ظلمنا حرب أكتوبر المجيدة بتهاونا فى تأريخها وتصويرها سينمائيا ؟؟؟ أتمنى ألا يحدث هذا ونقوم بثورة أخرى تضاهى ثورتنا العظيمة ولكن على الفن هذه المرة ..ثورة تبقى الفن الحقيقى المعبر عن وجدان هذه الامة ...الفن الحر المتحرر من الخوف ونفاق الانظمة وتسويق الافكار الهدامة المضللة التى لن نسمح بعودتها لواقعنا بعد 25 يناير 
> أشكرك ندى على هذه اللمحة الوفية لمطرب هو من أعظم من أنجبتهم أرض مصر الطيبة 
> تحياتى


 
أهلاً يا جيهان ..
حاولت أن أتفكر فى إجابة على سؤالك ..وأصارحك أننى فشلت فعلا فى اقتناصها ..كما تتوقعين تماما ..لا أعتقد فى وجود الفنان - على مستوى كل المجالات الفنية  - من استطاع أن يرسخ ذكرى هذه الثورة فى وجداننا وعقولنا بعمل فنى خالد  ..إلا لو إستثنينا مثلا بعض القصائد والتنويعات الأدبية ..مثل قصيدة " الميدان " للعبقرى " عبد الرحمن الأبنودى "  ..هذا الرجل الذى يحق لنا أن نذكر سيرته بكل ثقة وفخر بجانب الإسم العملاق " عبد الحليم حافظ " ..

عقلى ذهب إلى " محمد منير " ..هذا الفنان المحبوب ..لا أحد يسلبه قدره بالتأكيد ولكن ..لست أدرى ..شىء ما ينتقصه أو ينتقصهم جميعاً - هذا الجيل - لكى يبقوا فى الوجدان مثل العظماء من أمثال حليم وفريد وعبدالوهاب وشادية ووردة و.........إلخ 
أخجل أن أقول " حماقى " برغم إعجابى به ..وحقاً لا أعرف كثيرا جدا عن مطربى هذه الأيام ولذا اكتفيت بالموسيقى فقط ..
ولست أدرى يا جيهان بالفعل أين المشكلة ..هناك الكثير من الموهوبين والفنانيين فى مصر..ولكن تبقى الموهبة يتيمة إذا لم تتوافر لها كل عوامل الصقل والتعزيز مثل المناخ السائد والحالة الإجتماعية التى تساعد على الإبداع..ولذلك فأنا أرى أن سر نجاح عبد الحليم وزملائه ربما كان نابع من إكتمال كل عناصر النجاح وقتها..كان زمن الفن الجميل لاشك ..الموسيقين ..الشعراء..الموزعين..المنتجين..والمطربين وحتى السميعة..لاشك أنهم كانوا جماعة زخرت بالكمال الفنى الذى لن يتكرر ..هذا الكمال الذى يصعب علينا من بعده أن نتقبل الإنتقاص يا عزيزتى ..صعب على الإنسان أن ينحدر فى الفن ..ربما كانت غلطتهم أنهم جاءوا بعد هذا الفن الأصيل برواده الذين لن يتكرروا .وإن كنت لا أؤمن بمسألة عدم التكرار هذه ..ولكن هذا هو الواضح من جراء تدهور الظروف المحيطة بالفن ..

تعالى سويا نتذكر ملامح هذا الفن الأصيل ..ونعيش أجواء الثورة دائما وأبداً على أصداء الفن الخالد ..

فدائى ..




الغنوة الرائعة ..سكت الكلام




حكاية شعب..قلنا هانبنى وآدى احنا بنينا السد العالى ..والحكاية موش حكاية السد..حكاية الكفاح اللى ورا السد..حكايتنا احنا ..




يا أهلا بالمعارك ..





عدى النهار 





ابنك يقولك يا بطل...هاتلى نهار ..ابنك يقولك يا بطل هاتلى انتصار ..




عاش اللى قال ...عاش اللى قال عدوا القنال 




بالأحضان ..بالأحضان يا بلادنا يا حلوة بالأحضان ..




احلف بسماها وبترابها ..




خلى السلاح صاحى ..صاحى ..صاحى ..




خلى السلاح صاحى من ميدان التحرير ..




...

اختتم معكم هذه الجولة ..وأغنية " زى الهوا .."




الكوبليه الأخير لأغنية زي الهوى لعبدالحليم حافظ من كلمات محمد حمزة وألحان بليغ حمدي. حفلة باريس..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن أردنا مقارنة عادلة وموضوعية بين حال ثورة يوليو وحال ثورة يناير ندى فلابد ان ننظر لا لواقع الثورتين نفسهما بل للواقع الذى سبق الثورتين فمثلا من المعروف ان ذروة الازدهار الثقافى والفنى بل والسياسى ايضا (برغم قيام الثورة ضده فقد كانت هناك حياة ديموقراطية وحزبية حقيقية فى هذا الوقت ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا الان) كان فى فترة الثلاثينات والاربعينيات من القرن الماضى تلك الفترة التى افرزت اعظم العقول المصرية من علماء وفنانين وكتاب وصحفيين وعند مجئ الثورة وجدت تربة خصبة موجودة بالفعل تؤرخ لها وتدعم الحلم العربى الكبير الذى زرعه عبد الناصر فى المصريين اذا ليس بمستغرب ان يأتينا مثل هذا التراث الزاخر بكل القيم الفنية الراقية يا عزيزتى ولا ننسى ذكاء الثوار (ثوار يوليو) فى الابقاء على المواهب العظيمة وعدم تجاهلها بل واحتضانها ايضا اما اذا نظرنا الى واقع حالنا قبل ثورة يناير التى اراها اعظم واكمل وانبل من يوليو على كل المستويات الا ان هذا الواقع واسمحيلى ان استعير تعبير الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل قد تم تجريفه من كل المواهب والنخب الثقافية واكتفى النظام بأنصاف الموهوبين فى فنهم ولكن بعظام الموهوبين فى التطبيل للنظام واعوانه ...التربة الفنية التى اتت فيها ثورتنا للاسف جرداء يا ندى لا يوجد فيها غير القلة النادرة التى تحاول بل وتقاتل للتعبير عنها ...أضحك وصدقينى لا اجد تعبير أكثر لياقة من هذا للتعبير عن شعورى عندما أرى أغنية ثورية (كووول) لأحد الفرق الغنائية الشهيرة او غير الشهيرة لا اعرف وهى مصنوعة على طريقة الراب الغربى أو عندما أستمع الى اصوات من عينة حمادة هلال وهو (يسرسع) بإحدى الاغنيات التافهة  والمفتقدة لكل جمال موسيقى أو معنوى ... والطامة الكبرى هو تلك الاغانى المرقعة من اغانى عظيمة قديمة تغنى عن الشهداء بكل بلاهة وسطحية ..أعتقد أننا سنستمع الى اغانى جيدة ولكن ليس الان ولكن بعد فترة ما -اتمنى الا تطول - تتيح للمواهب الحقة ان تظهر وان تنضج تجربتها الفنية فى مناخ آخر مختلف داعم ومؤيد لحرية الفن فالفن لا يزدهر الا فى ظل الحرية يا عزيزتى... وانا الآن للاسف تضح امام ناظرى حجم المأساه التى صنعها هذا النظام الفاسد فى ضمير هذه الامة بمسخه وتسطيحه لفنها ومنتجها الثقافى والفكرى الى هذه الدرجة ...
محمد منير كان دائما حالة خاصة لا يشبه أحد ولا يشبهه أحد هو ثائر قبل الثوار بزمن طويل يا صديقتى اذا فليس بمستغرب عليه ان يأتينا بأجمل اغنية للثورة فى نظرى حتى الان ...ندى أخاف من الافلام السينمائية التى ينوون إنتاجها قريبا (ربنا يستر)

----------


## اليمامة

أما أنا ..وبخلاف الأغنيات الوطنية والعاطفية الرائعة لحليم .. أعشق له أكثر  ابتهالاته الدينية ..دائما ما تذكرنى بالجو الرمضانى وخصوصا قبل الآذان مباشرة ..وتذكرنى كذلك بأيام الطفولة حينما كان والدى يوقظنا فى الصباح للذهاب إلى المدرسة على ابتهالات عبد الحليم والنقشبندى تصدح من الراديو ..ربما هى من أروع الإبتهالات التى أحببتها فى حياتى لأن صوت عبد الحليم نفسه به مسحة الحزن تلك التى تساعد جدا على نقل التأثر بالدعاء ..هذا غير عاطفية وحنو صوته ..أفضل دائماً أن أستمع لها عن الأغنيات الأخرى لأنها تشعرنى براحة عميقة وهدوء نفسى ..

تعالوا أصحبكم فى حدائق ابتهالاته المزهرة بعبقها الخالد فى جوانيتى ..

يا خالق الزهرة ..




ع التوتة والساقية



أنا من تراب ..




دعاء الله




دعاء ..




اسماء الله الحسنى




دعاء




دعاء نادر لعبد الحليم وفايدة كامل 




فى صحبة الورد 




نفضت عينيه المنام من اندر الابتهالات الدينية لعبد الحليم حافظ 




يارب 




ورق الشجر




خلينى كلمة ..




بينى وبين الناس 




الحبة فى الأرض




أدعوك يا سامع دعايا


*
يا رب .. يا رب سبحانك .. يا رب
ادعوك يا سامع دعايا .. ادعوك يا سامع دعايا
يا عالي .. يا عالي فوق كل غايه
يا عالم السر وحدك .. والكل لك في النهايه

اجعلني صادق واقول الحق لو كان مر
علمني مسمعش الا صوت ضميري الحر
خليني بسمة حنان .. كلمة سلام وامان
رحمه .. وعزيمه .. وعمل نافع يفيد ما يضر
يا رب ..   


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> احلم .. احلم .. احلم
> وياريت .. ياريت تتحق كل دقيقة
> ياريت احلامى تبقى حقيقة
> احلم بيوم اشوف الشفايف
> بتتكلم كلام فيه حب
> احلم بيوم اشوف الناس
> ماعرفوش الجراح فى القلب
> احلم بيوم اشوف الدروب
> مافيهاش دموع احزان
> ...


آسرتنى

----------


## اليمامة

> إن أردنا مقارنة عادلة وموضوعية بين حال ثورة يوليو وحال ثورة يناير ندى فلابد ان ننظر لا لواقع الثورتين نفسهما بل للواقع الذى سبق الثورتين فمثلا من المعروف ان ذروة الازدهار الثقافى والفنى بل والسياسى ايضا (برغم قيام الثورة ضده فقد كانت هناك حياة ديموقراطية وحزبية حقيقية فى هذا الوقت ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا الان) كان فى فترة الثلاثينات والاربعينيات من القرن الماضى تلك الفترة التى افرزت اعظم العقول المصرية من علماء وفنانين وكتاب وصحفيين وعند مجئ الثورة وجدت تربة خصبة موجودة بالفعل تؤرخ لها وتدعم الحلم العربى الكبير الذى زرعه عبد الناصر فى المصريين اذا ليس بمستغرب ان يأتينا مثل هذا التراث الزاخر بكل القيم الفنية الراقية يا عزيزتى ولا ننسى ذكاء الثوار (ثوار يوليو) فى الابقاء على المواهب العظيمة وعدم تجاهلها بل واحتضانها ايضا اما اذا نظرنا الى واقع حالنا قبل ثورة يناير التى اراها اعظم واكمل وانبل من يوليو على كل المستويات الا ان هذا الواقع واسمحيلى ان استعير تعبير الكاتب الكبير محمد حسنين هيكل قد تم تجريفه من كل المواهب والنخب الثقافية واكتفى النظام بأنصاف الموهوبين فى فنهم ولكن بعظام الموهوبين فى التطبيل للنظام واعوانه ...التربة الفنية التى اتت فيها ثورتنا للاسف جرداء يا ندى لا يوجد فيها غير القلة النادرة التى تحاول بل وتقاتل للتعبير عنها ...أضحك وصدقينى لا اجد تعبير أكثر لياقة من هذا للتعبير عن شعورى عندما أرى أغنية ثورية (كووول) لأحد الفرق الغنائية الشهيرة او غير الشهيرة لا اعرف وهى مصنوعة على طريقة الراب الغربى أو عندما أستمع الى اصوات من عينة حمادة هلال وهو (يسرسع) بإحدى الاغنيات التافهة  والمفتقدة لكل جمال موسيقى أو معنوى ... والطامة الكبرى هو تلك الاغانى المرقعة من اغانى عظيمة قديمة تغنى عن الشهداء بكل بلاهة وسطحية ..أعتقد أننا سنستمع الى اغانى جيدة ولكن ليس الان ولكن بعد فترة ما -اتمنى الا تطول - تتيح للمواهب الحقة ان تظهر وان تنضج تجربتها الفنية فى مناخ آخر مختلف داعم ومؤيد لحرية الفن فالفن لا يزدهر الا فى ظل الحرية يا عزيزتى... وانا الآن للاسف تضح امام ناظرى حجم المأساه التى صنعها هذا النظام الفاسد فى ضمير هذه الامة بمسخه وتسطيحه لفنها ومنتجها الثقافى والفكرى الى هذه الدرجة ...
> محمد منير كان دائما حالة خاصة لا يشبه أحد ولا يشبهه أحد هو ثائر قبل الثوار بزمن طويل يا صديقتى اذا فليس بمستغرب عليه ان يأتينا بأجمل اغنية للثورة فى نظرى حتى الان ...ندى أخاف من الافلام السينمائية التى ينوون إنتاجها قريبا (ربنا يستر)


صحيح يا جيهان ..صحيح ما قلتِ ..
أتمنى فعلا أن تأخذ المواهب الحقيقية والجادة فرصتها فى مصر من بعد المزيفين الذين اعتلوا أمزجتنا وأذواقنا بالوساطة والمحسوبية لا بالجهد والحق ..مآساة بالفعل سنأخذ وقتا حتى ننساها ونمحيها من الواقع ..ونشهد مصر من جديد ..بلد الفن وراعى الفنانيين الحقيقين ..

أنا الأخرى أخاف الأفلام السينمائية القادمة ..هههههههه..أخاف من هبوطها وتهميشها للثورة وحصرها فى قالب معين أو وضعها فى مفردات لا تقدرها ..لست ضد العصرية فى التعبير وفى مجاراة الذوق العام ومستحدثات العصر ولكن بلا إسفاف ..قد تكون معادلة صعبة ..وتحتاج لرؤية فعلا خاصة تجمع بين الأصالة والحداثة فى تقنية فنية ذكية وقيمة عالية ..ولاشك كل هذا سيحدث طالما ستتغير مصر بالحق وبالقانون نحو هويتها الجميلة ..

أشكرك يا جيهان على مداخلتك الرائعة .. ::

----------


## اليمامة

*فلوس ..فلوس ..*

أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام ..
مرحباً بكم معى من جديد فى ملامح الهوية ..والحقيقة أننى سأتحدث معكم اليوم عن بعض الملامح الشيقة واللذيذة والثرية ..ههههههه..نعم الثرية ..سوف نتناول تاريخ العملة فى مصر وتطورها وسأستعرض معكم صورها عبر الزمن ..أمر شيق حقا لهواة جمع العملات و لمن عاصر بعض هذه العملات ولازال قابضا على بعضها فى دولاب الذكريات والتذكارات ..أنا من هواة جمعها و الطوابع  ..ولدى عملات مصرية قديمة ومن كل أنحاء العالم ..كما أننى أمتلك ألبومات قيمة للطوابع المصرية والعالمية أدعو الله أن أستطيع قريبا أن أعرضها لكم ..ولذلك فأنا أعرف جيدا قيمة هذا التاريخ وهذه العملات فى تسجيله ..فورائها حكايات وحكايات ..

يطلق لفظ العملة عادة على القطعة المعدنية التى لها صبغة قانونية تشير إليها نقوشها . و يظهر أن النقود المعدنية من إختراع ليديا فى القرن 8 ق. م. و قد أشار هيرودوت إلى هذه الحقيقة عندما ذكر أن الليديين هم أول الشعوب التى ضربت النقود المعدنية من الذهب و الفضة . و لكن ربما كان ذلك يعنى إصلاح النقود المعدنية على يد كرويزس ( 561 - 546 ق. م. ) .

ولم يعرف القدماء المصريين استعمال النقود فى بادىء الأمر ، بل كانوا يستبدلون السلع بسلع أخرى . ثم إتخذوا من الذهب و الفضة حلقات و سبائك و قضبانا يتعاملون بها فى تبادل الأشياء الكبيرة ، فكانت أول نوع من النقود إستعمله الإنسان.

وقيل أن السحتوت هو اقل عمله نقديه مصريه وليست تركيه وقيمتها ( ربع من عشر القرش ) اي ربع مليم وكان يقال لها باللغه الدارجه ربع ميلم..وأن الباره (عملات عثمانيه ضربت في قسطنطينيه)وكانت تساوي القيمه النقديه للقروش المصريه
اي واحد باره =واحد قرش
3 : النكله = 2 مليم
4 : النص فرنك = 2 قرش
5 : التعريفه = 5 مليم

العملة المصرية هى الجنيه المصرى الذى يتكون من مائة قرش و ألف مليم .

  تاريخ الجنيه المصرى

وحدة العملة فى مصر بمقتضى ديكريتو صادر فى 1839 و آخر فى 1885 ، فقسم الجنيه إلى مائة قرش على أن يكون الجنيه و نصف الجنيه من الذهب و العشرون قرشا و العشرة و الخمسة من الفضة ، و بعد أن أنشىء البنك الأهلى فى 25 يونيو 1898 منحته الحكومة إمتياز إصدار البنكنوت الورقى ، فأصدر الجنيهات المصرية الورقية ، و فى 15 يونيو 1918 أصدر الورق النقدى من فئة عشرة قروش ، و فى 18 يوليو 1918 صدرت الأوراق من فئة خمسة  قروش كعملة مساعدة للجنيه و مضاعفاته ، و فى 3 سبتمبر 1953 صدر آخر القوانين المعدلة لعيار العملة المعدنية من الجنيه و مفرداته . 

تعالوا نستعرض سوياً هذه العملات ..

مصر فى (1839-1844)




مصر فى 1327ميلادى





مصر فى 1327ميلادى





Egypt 1/10 Qirsh (AH1293)






Egypt 2/10 Qirsh (AH1293)





Egypt 5/10 Qirsh (AH1293





Egypt 1 Qirsh (AH1293





Egypt 5 Qirsh (AH1293)





Egypt 10 Qirsh (AH1327





Egypt 1/2 Millieme (1938





Egypt 1 Millieme (AH1335





Egypt 1 Millieme (1972





Egypt 2 Milliemes (1916-1917





Egypt 2.5 Milliemes (1933





Egypt 5 Milliemes (1916-1917





Egypt 5 Milliemes (1924





Egypt 10 Milliemes (1916-1917





Egypt 10 Milliemes (1924





Egypt 10 Milliemes (1929-1935





Egypt 20 Milliemes (1958





Egypt .1 1 Piastre (1984) Christian date on left





Egypt 2 Piastres (1916-1917





Egypt 2 Piastres (1923





Egypt 5 Piastres (1916-1917





Egypt 5 Piastres (1923





Egypt 5 Piastres (1929,1933





Egypt 5 Piastres (1937,1939





تعليق لطيف قرأته من وحى هذا الموضوع ..

" أنا كنت باركب مترو مصر الجديدة ب 7 مليم
أدي الكمسري قرش صاغ ويكتب لي علي التذكرة الباقي 3 مليم إلي
سنة 1973
وكانت جريدة الأهرام والأخبار بقرشين صاغ وثاني يوم حرب أكتوبر يعني يوم 7 أكتوبر
اشتريت الجورنال بخمسة تعريفة
يعني قرشين وتعريفة
المشكلة إن الفلوس زادت لكن الطوح زاد معاها وزينة الدنيا
مافيش حاجة اسمها الفلوس مابتكفيش إحنا اللي مش بنشبع وعاوزين كل حاجة
ومش بس كل حاجة لأ عاوزين دلوفتي حالا
ماباقاش في صبر
الله يرحمنا ويحفظ بلادنا من كل سوء " ..

فهل هذا صحيح ..؟!

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أذكرها ..ومن ينساها !!!*





من ينساها !!
المذبحة ..والجريمة العالمية ..
تبكى الكلمات ..وتقطر الأحرف دما ..
بعدما احترقت أطرافها ..فى محراب العلم ..
بطائرات الفانتوم الأمريكية الإسرائيلية ..

أذكرها لأننا فى حاجة لأن نتذكر ..لا لأن ننسى ..
 لا يمكن أن ننسى ..بحر البقر والتاريخ ..
أسرد على إنتمائكم تفاصيل العار والغدر الصهيونى ..
لعلنا نراجع إنتمائنا ..ونعززه ..ونعيد رسم ملامح للهوية الجديدة ..


المكان :- مدرسة بحر البقر الابتدائية المشتركة التي تقع بمركز الحسينية – محافظة الشرقية ( شمال شرق القاهرة ، جنوب بورسعيد ) .

تكوين المدرسة :- المدرسة تتكون من دور واحد ، وتضم‏3‏ فصول . وتلاميذها‏130‏ طفلاً ‏.‏

الزمان :- الساعة التاسعة وعشرون دقيقة من صباح يوم الأربعاء الثامن من أبريل عام ألف وتسعمائة وسبعين ميلادية 1970 م - الثاني من صفر عام ألف وثلاثمائة وتسعون هجرية 1390 هـ .


المعتدي : أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا ، كما وصفهم الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز .

أداة العدوان : طائرات الفانتوم الأمريكية الصنع الصهيونية الاستخدام .

وسيلة الدمار: تم نسف المدرسة المكونة من 3 فصول بواسطة خمس قنابل +2 صاروخ






ناتج الجريمة :


1- استشهاد تسعة عشرة طفلاً في أحضان كتبهم وأدواتهم ، فاختلط اللحم والعظم والدم بالكتب والحبر والأدوات .

2- إصابة أكثر من خمسين طفلاً بجروح وإصابات بالغة خلفت عدداً من المعوقين .

2- تدمير بناء المدرسة وتسويته بالأرض وتخريب حرم العلم المقدس وحرمان الطلاب من تلقي العلم فيه .

شاهد عيان :

يقول والد الشهيد محسن سالم عبد الجليل محمد ، وهو يحكي عن يوم استشهاد ابنه وفلذة كبده الذي كان في الصف الأول الابتدائي :- ( ذهبت للحقل في صبيحة هذا اليوم وذهبت أم محسن لزيارة بعض الأقارب وأراد محسن أن يذهب معها لكنها رفضت ، وأمرته أن يذهب إلى المدرسة ، وبينما أنا في الحقل رأيت الطائرات تحلق منخفضة فوق المدرسة ، وبعدها سمعت دوياً شديداً فهرولت تجاه الدخان المتصاعد ، فقابلني ابني الآخر ، وقال لي :- المدرسة انضربت ومحسن هناك ، ولم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا وسط بركة من الدماء تسبح فيها أشلاء الأطفال ، وظللت أبحث عن فلذة كبدي ، فوجدته وقد فارق الحياة ، فسلمت أمري لله وذهبنا لدفنه.

رسالة أطفال بحر البقر إلى زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي :-

أرسل أطفال بحر البقر بعد جريمة هدم مدرستهم رسالة إلى العم سام الذي يدعي أنه راعي السلام و قد وجهوها إلي باتريشيا نيكسون زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي وسألوها‏:‏

هل تقبلين أن تقتل الفانتوم أطفال أمريكا؟‏..‏

وهل نستطيع وأنت أم لجولي وتريسيا وجدة لأحفاد أن نحكي لك ما فعله زوجك المستر نيكسون؟

بعض أسماء الشهداء :


1- أحمد أنس الباشا.
2- طه عبد الجواد طه.
3- عادل مصطفى خميس.
4- سامي إبراهيم قاسم.
5- محمد أنور أحمد العناني.
6- كحلاوي صابر فتحي حسين.
7- طارق نبيل أبو زيد حسن.
8- ممدوح بدر علي محمود.
9- وليد إبراهيم إبراهيم حسن.
10- أحمد علي عبد العاطي أحمد.
11- نجاة محمد حسن خليل.
12- صلاح محمد إمام قاسم.
13- أحمد عبد العال السيد.
14- محمد حسن محمد إمام.
15- زينب السيد إبراهيم عوض.
16- محمد السيد إبراهيم عوض.


قصيدة صلاح جاهين


وكتب صلاح جاهين رائعته ( الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس ) مسجلاً تلك المجزرة في ذاكرة الشعر العربي والأغنية العربية ولحنها الموسيقار سيد مكاوي ليحملها صوت الفنانة شادية :


الدرس إنتهى - تلحين سيد مكاوي - غناء شادية
*
الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس

بالدم اللى على ورقهم سال

فى قصر الامم المتحدة

مسابقة لرسوم الاطفال


ايه رايك في البقع الحمرا

يا ضمير العالم يا عزيزى

دى لطفلة مصرية سمرا

كانت من اشطر تلاميذى

دمها راسم زهرة

راسم راية ثورة

راسم وجه مؤامرة

راسم خلق جبارة

راسم نار

راسم عار

ع الصهيونية والاستعمار

والدنيا اللى عليهم صابرة

وساكتة على فعل الاباليس

الدرس انتهى

لموا الكراريس


ايه رأى رجال الفكر الحر

فى الفكرة دى المنقوشة بالدم

من طفل فقير مولود في المر

لكن كان حلو ضحوك الفم

دم الطفل الفلاح

راسم شمس الصباح

راسم شجرة تفاح

فى جناين الاصلاح

راسم تمساح

بالف جناح

فى دنيا مليانة بالاشباح

لكنها قلبها مرتاح

وساكتة على فعل الاباليس

انتهى الدرس

لموا الكراريس


ايه رايك ياشعب ياعربى

ايه رايك يا شعب الاحرار

دم الاطفال جايلك يحبى

يقول انتقموا من الاشرار

ويسيل ع الاوراق

يتهجى الاسماء

ويطالب الاباء

بالثأر للابناء

ويرسم سيف

يهد الزيف

ويلمع لمعة شمس الصيف

فى دنيا فيها النور بقى طيف

وساكتة على فعل الاباليس

الدرس انتهى

لموا الكراريس
*



*
الدرس انتهى أخيراً يا صلاح جاهين ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*سينا يا سينا ..يا غالية علينا ..*




أعزائى الكرام أبناء مصر 

كل عام وأنتم بخير..ومصر وشعبها الكريم بخير .. يسعدنى أن ألتقى بكم اليوم فى هذه الذكرى العظيمة ذكرى تحرير سيناء ..هذه البقعة الغالية من أرض مصر ..هذا المكان المقدس والطاهر كما شهدته وعرفته وعشته فى أعماق وجدانى وكيانى ..



لم أكن لأضيع الفرصة أبدا لأسجل هذه الذكرة المجيدة فى ملامح الهوية ..وأكتب عنها بكل ما تعتمل به نفسى من فخر وإعزاز وتقدير ..ومن عاش على أرضها مثلى لا يمكن أن ينساها أو يسلاها ويظل يذكر دائما براءة أرضها ..وجمال طبيعتها ..من عرفها مثلى يستطيع أن يفهم لماذا كان اليهود مستمسكين بها حتى آخر رمق ولماذا كانت عيونهم تبكى الدموع دما وهم راحلون عنها ..

هو يوم الكرامة بلاشك ..يوم 25 أبريل ..وهذه هى الذكرى التاسعة والعشرين لتحرير سيناء ..الذكرى التى ستظل راسخة فى قلب وكيان كل مصرى صميم يعرف قيمة مصر وأرضها ..والجميل كذلك فى هذا العام أن الذكرى تواكبت مع ما تشهده مصر من حرية ومن ثورة تتكلل بالنجاح على كل من اغتالوا مصر وأفسدوها وكانوا فى هذا اليوم يلقون على مسامعنا الخطب العصماء والكلمات الرنانة التى لم تكن أكثر من مجرد كلمات لا تحمل حروفها هذا الإخلاص وهذه الفرحة ..وإلا فكيف كانوا يفعلون ما يفعلون بمصر وهم يهللون باحتفالية سيناء كل عام ؟!! الأحداث والتداعيات أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنهم كانوا خونة مثلهم مثل اليهود والمحتلين ..

البداية كانت  6 أكتوبر 1973 عندما انتصرت القوات المصرية على إسرائيل بعد هزيمة 67؛ حيث أصبحت هذه الحرب نقطة تحول في الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي وفى استعادة حقوق المصرين المشروعة، وفي مايو 1974 صدر القرار الجمهوري باعتبار محافظة سيناء وحدة من واحدت الحكم المحلي وتعيين محافظاً لها.

وفي مايو 1979 تم رفع العلم المصري على مدينة العريش وشمال سيناء واتمام مرحلة الانسحاب الاسرائيلي حتي 25 أبريل عام  1982.

لذا يمكن القول أن تحرير سيناء لم يأتي من فراغ منذ احتلالها عام 1967 ثم بحرب أكتوبر المجيدة عام 1973 وكذلك بالعمل السياسي والدبلوماسي بدءا من المفاوضات الشاقة للفصل بين القوات عام 1974 ثم مباحثات كامب ديفيد، التي أفضت إلى إطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط عام 1978 تلاها توقيع معاهدة السلام المصرية – الإسرائيلية عام 1979.

و على مدى 29 عاما من تحرير سيناء كانت هذه البقعة الغالية في بؤرة اهتمام الشعب المصري، حتى أصبحت رمزاً للسلام والتنمية.

وعن موقع سيناء، فهي تقع في الشمال الشرقى لجمهورية مصر العربية بين خطى 32 ، 34 شرقاً وخطى 29، 31 شمالاً، ويحدها شمالاً البحر المتوسط بطول 220 كم، وجنوباً خط يمتد من جنوب ممر متلا حتى رأس النقب ويحدها من الشرق الحد السياسي لمصر مع فلسطين المحتلة، أما غرباً فيمثل خط ممتد من ممر متلا جنوباً حتى بالوظة شمالاً. وتبلغ مساحة شمال سيناء حوالى 27564 كيلو متر مربع، ويُقدر سكانها بـ 306 ألف نسمة.

ولسيناء أهمية استراتيجية كبرى، حيث تمثل الحصن الشرقي لمصر وهو المعبر الذى عبرت منه معظم الحروب التي استهدفت مصر، سواء فى التاريخ القديم أو الحديث.
أما عن شعار محافظة شمال سيناء ، فهو عبارة عن ترس وبريمة حفر وغُصن زيتون، تعبيراً عن الثروة المعدنية التى تزخر بها والثروة السمكية من خلال البحر المتوسط وبحيرة البردويل، والسلام والتنمية الزراعية المتواجدة بالمنطقة.

وتشمل محافظة سيناء العديد من المدن منها  مدينة العريش- مدينة رفح-  مدينة بئر العبد مدينة الشيخ زويد  - مدينة الحسنة -مدينة نخل.

كما تتمتع سيناء بوجود عدداً هائلاً من المناطق الأثرية، مثل منطقة آثار بيلوزيوم '' الفرما'' - تل المخزن - تل الكنائس - تل الشهداء - تل المحمديات - تل الكرامة - تل قصراويت - تل الدراويش - تل المضبعة - تل الفلوسيات - تل السويدات - تل لحفن - تل الخروبة - تل زعيزع '' قبر عمير'' - تل الكوثر تل الست - تل لحيمر - تل أبو شنار - تل رفح - تل العصاليج - تل الخوينات - تل مزار - يتل القلس - قلعة العريش - قلعة نخل - لوحة نقش الغورى - قلعة الطينة - قلعة أم مفرج - قاطية.

لاشك أن شبة جزيرة سيناء تحظى بمكانة متميزة في قلب كل مصري من مكانتها الجغرافية و دماء المصريين على مر العصور، فسيناء هي الموقع الاستراتيجي و المفتاح لموقع مصر العبقري في قلب العالم بقارته وحضارته، وهي تعد محور الاتصال بين أسيا و أفريقيا بين مصر و الشام  بين المشرق العربي و المغرب العربي ايضا.

اليوم وبمرور29 عاماً على ذكرى تحرير سيناء أتمنى أن تفتح مصر صفحة جديدة في السجل الخالد لسيناء والوطن بأكمله.. فسيناء بمقوماتها الطبيعية ومواردها الزراعية والصناعية والتعدينية والسياحية هي ركن من أركان استراتيجية مصر الطموحة للخروج من الوادي الضيق حول وادي النيل إلى رقعة أرض مأهولة واسعة تغطى 25% من مساحة مصر كما أنها رقعة تتسع لاستقبال الأعداد المتزايدة من السكان واحتضان الطموحات و التطلعات الكبرى لهذا الشعب ومصيره الذي يسعى جاهدا ومناضلا لخلق بيئة سياسية وثقافية جديدة تعبرعن طموحاته ومصالحه خلال الايام القادمة...



تحدثت عن سيناء كثيرا كثيرا ..فماذا أقول عنها اليوم أكثر مما قلت ..إن كل أتمناه حقا أن تلفت الحكومة لسيناء وتقوم باستصلاحها وإنشاء المشاريع التى تكفل لمصر حياة راغدة ومكتفية ..أتمنى من كل قلبى أن يعاد اكتشاف سيناء من جديد ..خبرتها وعرفتها ..وأدرك ما تنطوى عليه من خيرات وأراضى ومعادن وبشر ..وحتى الحجر 




كنت سعيدة جدا بمبادرة رئيس الوزراء بزيارتها وعقد جلسة صلح مع بدو سيناء الطيبين ..وتناول الطعام معهم ببساطة وثقة ..اعتبرها مبادرة صلح فعلا وفتح طريق جديد للإعمار والتفاهم وخاصة أننا لا يمكن إطلاقا وبأى شكل من الأشكال أن ننكر دور بدو سيناء فى تحريرها وصيانتها والحفاظ على وحدة أراضيها لليوم ..نعم كان لبدو سيناء الفضل الأول مع الجيش المصرى فى تحرير هذه الأرض ..وخطأ كبير من يجحد وجودهم ..من يستكثر سيناء عليهم ويغتصب أرضهم وهكذا فعل النظام السابق عندما سرق الأراضى وامتلكها وملكه لغيره بوضع اليد دون مراعاة حقوق القبائل ولا فضلهم على هذه الأرض وعلى مصر بشكل عام ..

كل عام وأنتم بكل خير وسعادة بمناسبة ذكرى تحرير سيناء وستبقى سيناء فى قلبى عمرا جميلا وزمنا من الطهر والبراءة ..وملامح خالدة ارتسمت على وجهى وكيانى فشكلت هوية شديدة الخصوصية لى ..على الأقل ..

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أعزائى أبناء مصر ..*
من منا لا يعرف الشاعر العظيم " حافظ ابراهيم " شاعر النيل ..من منا لم تمسه كلماته الوطنية وشعوره المخلص تجاه مصر وشعبها ..تذكرت حافظ ابراهيم فى غمرة أحاسيسى التى تفتقد ربما هذا النوع من الإخلاص الصادق لمصر وللمصريين ..من فينا اليوم استطاع أن يعبر بروحانية وطنيته عن حبه لمصر مثلما فعل حافظ ابراهيم ..حقا وصدقا العمالقة لا يتكررون ونحن نفتقد حقا من يخلد فى أذهاننا ووجداننا كلمات تحينا وتميتنا حبا فى مصر وإخلاصا لها ..

نرى التنازع والتناحر المشين ..هل على حب مصر ..الوطن الأكبر والأعظم أم على أغراض شخصية أو نصف وطنية ؟!! من أخلص لمصر من زعمائها وقائديها فى هذا الزمن بلا أطماع ولا مجازر على كل المستويات مثل هؤلاء الرواد ..من أخلص لمصر سوى شعبها الأصيل ..ربما لهذا السبب تذكرت حافظ ابراهيم ..وكانت عودة لزمن الإخلاص والوطنية والهوية المصرية العميقة ..

تعالوا معى أصحبكم فى رحلة ثقافية تنويرية وعظيمة من الطراز الأول لنتعرف عن قرب عن الشاعر العظيم حافظ ابراهيم ونستمتع ببعض مما أفحمتنا به قريحته  وعطفت به ربة شعره علينا  ..





*
شاعر النيل
حافظ إبراهيم*
ولــد في
24 فبراير 1872 م
ديروط، محافظة أسيوط

توفي في
21 يونيو 1932 م
القاهرة، مصر


*--حياتة--*

ولد حافظ إبراهيم على متن سفينة كانت راسية على النيل أمام ديروط وهي مدينة بمحافظة أسيوط من أب مصري وأم تركية. توفي والداه وهو صغير. وقبل وفاتها، أتت به أمه إلى القاهرة حيث نشأ بها يتيما تحت كفالة خاله الذي كان ضيق الرزق حيث كان يعمل مهندسا في مصلحة التنظيم. ثم انتقل خاله إلى مدينة طنطا وهنالك أخذ حافظ يدرس في الكتاتيب. أحس حافظ إبراهيم بضيق خاله به مما أثر في نفسه، فرحل عنه وترك له رسالة كتب فيها:

ثقلت عليك مؤونتي إني أراها واهية
فافرح فإني ذاهب متوجه في داهية

بعد أن خرج حافظ إبراهيم من عند خاله هام على وجهه في طرقات مدنية طنطا حتى انتهى به الأمر إلى مكتب المحام محمد أبو شادي، أحد زعماء ثورة 1919، وهناك اطلع على كتب الأدب وأعجب بالشاعر محمود سامي البارودي. وبعد أن عمل بالمحاماة لفترة من الزمن، التحق حافظ إبراهيم بالمدرسة الحربية في عام 1888 م وتخرج منها في عام 1891 م ضابط برتبة ملازم ثان في الجيش المصري وعين في وزارة الداخلية. وفي عام 1896 م أرسل إلى السودان مع الحملة المصرية إلى أن الحياة لم تطب له هنالك، فثار مع بعض الضباط. نتيجة لذلك، أحيل حافظ على الاستيداع بمرتب ضئيل.

حافظ ابراهيم - اللغة العربية تنعي ذاتـهــا " قصيدة أقل ما يقال عنها أنها مذهلة ..قمة البراعة الشعربة " 

رَجَعْتُ لنفسي فاتَّهَمْتُ حَصَاتي وناديتُ قَوْمي فاحْتَسَبْتُ حَيَاتي

رَمَوْني بعُقْمٍ في الشَّبَابِ وليتني عَقُمْتُ فلم أَجْزَعْ لقَوْلِ عُدَاتي

وَلَدْتُ ولمّا لم أَجِدْ لعَرَائسي رِجَالاً وَأَكْفَاءً وَأَدْتُ بَنَاتي

وَسِعْتُ كِتَابَ الله لَفْظَاً وغَايَةً وَمَا ضِقْتُ عَنْ آيٍ بهِ وَعِظِاتِ

فكيفَ أَضِيقُ اليومَ عَنْ وَصْفِ آلَةٍ وتنسيقِ أَسْمَاءٍ لمُخْتَرَعَاتِ

أنا البحرُ في أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ فَهَلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتي

فيا وَيْحَكُمْ أَبْلَى وَتَبْلَى مَحَاسِني وَمِنْكُم وَإِنْ عَزَّ الدَّوَاءُ أُسَاتي

فلا تَكِلُوني للزَّمَانِ فإنَّني أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ أنْ تَحِينَ وَفَاتي

أَرَى لرِجَالِ الغَرْبِ عِزَّاً وَمِنْعَةً وَكَمْ عَزَّ أَقْوَامٌ بعِزِّ لُغَاتِ

أَتَوا أَهْلَهُمْ بالمُعْجزَاتِ تَفَنُّنَاً فَيَا لَيْتَكُمْ تَأْتُونَ بالكَلِمَاتِ

أَيُطْرِبُكُمْ مِنْ جَانِبِ الغَرْبِ نَاعِبٌ يُنَادِي بوَأْدِي في رَبيعِ حَيَاتي

وَلَوْ تَزْجُرُونَ الطَّيْرَ يَوْمَاً عَلِمْتُمُ بمَا تَحْتَهُ مِنْ عَثْرَةٍ وَشَتَاتِ

سَقَى اللهُ في بَطْنِ الجَزِيرَةِ أَعْظُمَاً يَعِزُّ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ تَلِينَ قَنَاتي

حَفِظْنَ وَدَادِي في البلَى وَحَفِظْتُهُ لَهُنَّ بقَلْبٍ دَائِمِ الحَسَرَاتِ

وَفَاخَرْتُ أَهْلَ الغَرْبِ ، وَالشَّرْقُ مُطْرِقٌ حَيَاءً بتلكَ الأَعْظُمِ النَّخِرَاتِ

أَرَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ بالجَرَائِدِ مَزْلَقَاً مِنَ القَبْرِ يُدْنيني بغَيْرِ أَنَاةِ

وَأَسْمَعُ للكُتّابِ في مِصْرَ ضَجَّةً فَأَعْلَمُ أنَّ الصَّائِحِينَ نُعَاتي

أَيَهْجُرُني قَوْمي عَفَا اللهُ عَنْهُمُ إِلَى لُغَةٍ لم تَتَّصِلْ برُوَاةِ

سَرَتْ لُوثَةُ الإفْرَنْجِ فِيهَا كَمَا سَرَى لُعَابُ الأَفَاعِي في مَسِيلِ فُرَاتِ

فَجَاءَتْ كَثَوْبٍ ضَمَّ سَبْعِينَ رُقْعَةً مُشَكَّلَةَ الأَلْوَانِ مُخْتَلِفَاتِ

إِلَى مَعْشَرِ الكُتّابِ وَالجَمْعُ حَافِلٌ بَسَطْتُ رَجَائي بَعْدَ بَسْطِ شَكَاتي

فإمَّا حَيَاةٌ تَبْعَثُ المَيْتَ في البلَى وَتُنْبتُ في تِلْكَ الرُّمُوسِ رُفَاتي

وَإِمَّا مَمَاتٌ لا قِيَامَةَ بَعْدَهُ مَمَاتٌ لَعَمْرِي لَمْ يُقَسْ بمَمَاتِ



وشهيرته ..
كم ذا يكابد عاشق ويعاني

كَم ذا يُكابِدُ عاشِقٌ وَيُلاقي
في حُبِّ مِصرَ كَثيرَةِ العُشّاقِ
إِنّي لَأَحمِلُ في هَواكِ صَبابَةً
يا مِصرُ قَد خَرَجَت عَنِ الأَطواقِ
لَهفي عَلَيكِ مَتى أَراكِ أليقَةً
يَحمي كَريمَ حِماكِ شَعبٌ راقي
كَلِفٌ بِمَحمودِ الخِلالِ مُتَيَّمٌ
بِالبَذلِ بَينَ يَدَيكِ وَالإِنفاقِ
إِنّي لَتُطرِبُني الخِلالُ كَريمَةً
طَرَبَ الغَريبِ بِأَوبَةٍ وَتَلاقي
وَتَهُزُّني ذِكرى المُروءَةِ وَالنَدى
بَينَ الشَمائِلِ هِزَّةَ المُشتاقِ
ما البابِلِيَّةُ في صَفاءِ مِزاجِها
وَالشَربُ بَينَ تَنافُسٍ وَسِباقِ
وَالشَمسُ تَبدو في الكُئوسِ وَتَختَفي
وَالبَدرُ يُشرِقُ مِن جَبينِ الساقي
بِأَلَذَّ مِن خُلُقٍ كَريمٍ طاهِرٍ
قَد مازَجَتهُ سَلامَةُ الأَذواقِ
فَإِذا رُزِقتَ خَليقَةً مَحمودَةً
فَقَدِ اِصطَفاكَ مُقَسِّمُ الأَرزاقِ
فَالناسُ هَذا حَظُّهُ مالٌ وَذا
عِلمٌ وَذاكَ مَكارِمُ الأَخلاقِ
وَالمالُ إِن لَم تَدَّخِرهُ مُحَصَّناً
بِالعِلمِ كانَ نِهايَةَ الإِملاقِ
وَالعِلمُ إِن لَم تَكتَنِفهُ شَمائِلٌ
تُعليهِ كانَ مَطِيَّةَ الإِخفاقِ
لا تَحسَبَنَّ العِلمَ يَنفَعُ وَحدَهُ
ما لَم يُتَوَّج رَبُّهُ بِخَلاقِ
كَم عالِمٍ مَدَّ العُلومَ حَبائِلاً
لِوَقيعَةٍ وَقَطيعَةٍ وَفِراقِ
وَفَقيهِ قَومٍ ظَلَّ يَرصُدُ فِقهَهُ
لِمَكيدَةٍ أَو مُستَحَلِّ طَلاقِ
يَمشي وَقَد نُصِبَت عَلَيهِ عِمامَةٌ
كَالبُرجِ لَكِن فَوقَ تَلِّ نِفاقِ
يَدعونَهُ عِندَ الشِقاقِ وَما دَرَوا
أَنَّ الَّذي يَدعونَ خِدنُ شِقاقِ
وَطَبيبِ قَومٍ قَد أَحَلَّ لِطِبِّهِ
ما لا تُحِلُّ شَريعَةُ الخَلّاقِ
قَتَلَ الأَجِنَّةَ في البُطونِ وَتارَةً
جَمَعَ الدَوانِقَ مِن دَمٍ مُهراقِ
أَغلى وَأَثمَنُ مِن تَجارِبِ عِلمِهِ
يَومَ الفَخارِ تَجارِبُ الحَلّاقِ
وَمُهَندِسٍ لِلنيلِ باتَ بِكَفِّهِ
مِفتاحُ رِزقِ العامِلِ المِطراقِ
تَندى وَتَيبَسُ لِلخَلائِقِ كَفُّهُ
بِالماءِ طَوعَ الأَصفَرِ البَرّاقِ
لا شَيءَ يَلوي مِن هَواهُ فَحَدُّهُ
في السَلبِ حَدُّ الخائِنِ السَرّاقِ
وَأَديبِ قَومٍ تَستَحِقُّ يَمينُهُ
قَطعَ الأَنامِلِ أَو لَظى الإِحراقِ
يَلهو وَيَلعَبُ بِالعُقولِ بَيانُهُ
فَكَأَنَّهُ في السِحرِ رُقيَةُ راقي
في كَفِّهِ قَلَمٌ يَمُجُّ لُعابُهُ
سُمّاً وَيَنفِثُهُ عَلى الأَوراقِ
يَرِدُ الحَقائِقَ وَهيَ بيضٌ نُصَّعٌ
قُدسِيَّةٌ عُلوِيَّةُ الإِشراقِ
فَيَرُدُّها سوداً عَلى جَنَباتِها
مِن ظُلمَةَ التَمويهِ أَلفُ نِطاقِ
عَرِيَت عَنِ الحَقِّ المُطَهَّرِ iiنَفسُهُ
فَحَياتُهُ ثِقلٌ عَلى الأَعناقِ
لَو كانَ ذا خُلُقٍ لَأَسعَدَ قَومَهُ
بِبَيانِهِ وَيَراعِهِ السَبّاقِ
مَن لي بِتَربِيَةِ النِساءِ فَإِنَّها
في الشَرقِ عِلَّةُ ذَلِكَ الإِخفاقِ
الأُمُّ مَدرَسَةٌ إِذا أَعدَدتَها
أَعدَدتَ شَعباً طَيِّبَ الأَعراقِ
الأُمُّ رَوضٌ إِن تَعَهَّدَهُ الحَيا
بِالرِيِّ أَورَقَ أَيَّما إيراقِ
الأُمُّ أُستاذُ الأَساتِذَةِ الأُلى
شَغَلَت مَآثِرُهُم مَدى الآفاقِ
أَنا لا أَقولُ دَعوا النِساءَ سَوافِراً
بَينَ الرِجالِ يَجُلنَ في الأَسواقِ
يَدرُجنَ حَيثُ أَرَدنَ لا مِن وازِعٍ
يَحذَرنَ رِقبَتَهُ وَلا مِن واقي
يَفعَلنَ أَفعالَ الرِجالِ لِواهِياً
عَن واجِباتِ نَواعِسِ الأَحداقِ
في دورِهِنَّ شُؤونُهُنَّ كَثيرَةٌ
كَشُؤونِ رَبِّ السَيفِ وَالمِزراقِ
كَلّا وَلا أَدعوكُمُ أَن تُسرِفوا
في الحَجبِ وَالتَضييقِ وَالإِرهاقِ
لَيسَت نِساؤُكُمُ حُلىً وَجَواهِراً
خَوفَ الضَياعِ تُصانُ في الأَحقاقِ
لَيسَت نِساؤُكُمُ أَثاثاً يُقتَنى
في الدورِ بَينَ مَخادِعٍ وَطِباقِ
تَتَشَكَّلُ الأَزمانُ في أَدوارِها
دُوَلاً وَهُنَّ عَلى الجُمودِ بَواقي
فَتَوَسَّطوا في الحالَتَينِ وَأَنصِفوا
فَالشَرُّ في التَقييدِ وَالإِطلاقِ
رَبّوا البَناتِ عَلى الفَضيلَةِ إِنَّها
في المَوقِفَينِ لَهُنَّ خَيرُ وَثاقِ
وَعَلَيكُمُ أَن تَستَبينَ بَناتُكُم
نورَ الهُدى وَعَلى الحَياءِ الباقي



قد غفونا

قَـد غَـفَـونـا وَانتَبَهنا فَإِذا
نَـحـنُ غَرقى وَإِذا المَوتُ أَمَم
ثُـمَّ كـانَـت فَترَةٌ مَقدورَةٌ
غَـرَّ فينا الدَهرُ ضَعفٌ فَهَجَم
فَـتَـمـاسَـكنا فَكانَت قُوَّةٌ
زَلـزَلَـت رُكنَ اللَيالي فَانْهَدَم
كانَ في الأَنفُسِ جُرحٌ مِن هوىً
نَـظَـرَ الـلَـهُ إِلَـيهِ فَالْتَأَم
فَـنَـشَـدنا العَيشَ حُرّاً طَلَقاً
تَـحتَ ظِلِّ اللَهِ لا ظِلِّ الأُمَم
وَحَـقـيـقٌ أَن يُـوَفّى حَقَّهُ
مَـن بِحَبلِ اللَهِ وَالصَبرِ اِعتَصَم
آفَـةُ الـمَـرءِ إِذا الـمَرءُ وَنى
آفَةُ الشَعبِ إِذا الشَعبُ اِنقَسَم
لَـيـسَ مِـنّاً مَن يَني أَو يَنثَني
أَو يَـعُقُّ النيلَ في رَعيِ الذِمَم
نَـشءَ مِصرٍ نَبِّئوا مِصراً بِكَم
تَـشتَرونَ المَقصِدَ الأَسمى بِكَم
بِـنِـضـالٍ يُـصقَلُ العَزمُ iiبِهِ
وَسُـهـادٍ في العُلا حُلوِ الأَلَم
أَنـا لا أَفـخَـرُ بِالماضي وَلا
أَحسَبُ الحاضِرَ يُطرى أَو يُذَم
كُـلُّ هَـمّي أَن أَراكُم في غَدٍ
مِـثلَ ما كُنتُم أُسوداً في أَجَم
فَـالفَتى كُلُّ الفَتى مَن لَو رَأى
فـي اِقـتِحامِ النارِ عِزّاً لَاِقتَحَم
لا تَـظُـنّوا العَيشَ أَحلامَ المُنى
ذاكَ عَـهـدٌ قَد تَوَلّى وَانصَرَم
هُـوَ حَـربٌ بَـينَ فَقرٍ وَغِنىً
وَصِـراعٌ بَـيـنَ بُرءٍ وَسَقَم
هُــوَ نـارٌ وَوَقـودٌ فَـإِذا
غَـفَـلَ الـموقِدُ فَالنارُ حَمَم
فَـاِنفُضوا النَومَ وَجِدّوا لِلعُلا
فَـالعُلا وَقفٌ عَلى مَن لَم يَنَم
لَـيسَ يَجني مَن تَمَنّى وَصلَها
وانِـيـاً أَو وادِعـاً غَيرَ النَدَم
وَالأَمـانـي شَـرُّ ما تُمنى بِهِ
هِـمَّـةُ الـمَرءِ إِذا المَرءُ اِعتَزَم
تَـحـمِـدُ العَزمَ وَتَثني حَدَّهُ
فَـهـيَ كَـالماءِ لِإِخمادِ الضَرَم
وَاُنظُروا اليابانَ في الشَرقِ وَقَد
رَكَّـزَت أَعـلامَها فَوقَ القِمَم
حـارَبـوا الجَهلَ وَكانوا قَبلَنا
فـي دُجـى عَميائِهِ حَتّى انْهَزَم
فَـاسأَلوا عَنها الثُرَيّا لا الثَرى
إِنَّـهـا تَـحـتَلُّ أَبراجَ الهِمَم
هِـمَـمٌ يَـمشي بِها العِلمُ إِلى
أَنـبَلِ الغاياتِ لا تَدري السَأَم
فَـهيَ أَنّى حاوَلَت أَمراً مَشَت
خَـلفَها الأَيّامُ في صَفِّ الخَدَم
لا تُـبـالي زُلزِلَت مِن تَحتِها
أَم عَلَيها النَجمُ بِالنَجمِ اِصطَدَم
تَخِذَت شَمسَ الضُحى رَمزاً لَها
وَكَـفى بِالشَمسِ رَمزاً لِلعِظَم
فَـهـيَ لا تَألو صُعوداً تَبتَغي
جـانِبَ الشَمسِ مَكاناً لَم يُرَم


*--شخصيتة--*

كان حافظ إبراهيم إحدى أعاجيب زمانه، ليس فقط في جزالة شعره بل في قوة ذاكرته التى قاومت السنين ولم يصيبها الوهن والضعف على مر 60 سنة هى عمر حافظ إبراهيم، فإنها ولا عجب إتسعت لآلاف الآلاف من القصائد العربية القديمة والحديثة ومئات المطالعات والكتب وكان بإستطاعته – بشهادة أصدقائه – أن يقرأ كتاب أو ديوان شعر كامل في عده دقائق وبقراءة سريعة ثم بعد ذلك يتمثل ببعض فقرات هذا الكتاب أو أبيات ذاك الديوان. وروى عنه بعض أصدقائه أنه كان يسمع قارئ القرآن في بيت خاله يقرأ سورة الكهف أو مريم او طه فيحفظ ما يقوله ويؤديه كما سمعه بالروايه التى سمع القارئ يقرأ بها.

يعتبر شعره سجل الأحداث، إنما يسجلها بدماء قلبه وأجزاء روحه ويصوغ منها أدبا قيما يحث النفوس ويدفعها إلى النهضة، سواء أضحك في شعره أم بكى وأمل أم يئس، فقد كان يتربص كل حادث هام يعرض فيخلق منه موضوعا لشعره ويملؤه بما يجيش في صدره.

وللأسف, مع تلك الهبة الرائعة التى قلما يهبها الله – عز وجل – لإنسان ، فأن حافظ رحمه الله أصابه - ومن فترة امتدت من 1911 إلى 1932 – داء اللامباله والكسل وعدم العناية بتنميه مخزونه الفكرى وبالرغم من إنه كان رئيساً للقسم الأدبى بدار الكتب إلا أنه لم يقرأ في هذه الفترة كتاباً واحداً من آلاف الكتب التى تذخر بها دار المعارف! الذى كان الوصول إليها يسير بالنسبه لحافظ، ولا أدرى حقيقة سبب ذلك ولكن إحدى الآراء تقول ان هذه الكتب المترامية الأطراف القت في سأم حافظ الملل! ومنهم من قال بأن نظر حافظ بدا بالذبول خلال فترة رئاسته لدار الكتب وخاف من المصير الذى لحق بالبارودى في أواخر أيامه.

كان حافظ إبراهيم رجل مرح وأبن نكتة وسريع البديهة يملأ المجلس ببشاشته و فكاهاته الطريفة التى لا تخطأ مرماها.

وأيضاً تروى عن حافظ أبراهيم مواقف غريبة مثل تبذيره الشديد للمال فكما قال العقاد ( مرتب سنة في يد حافظ إبراهيم يساوى مرتب شهر ) ومما يروى عن غرائب تبذيره أنه استأجر قطار كامل ليوصله بمفرده إلى حلوان حيث يسكن وذلك بعد مواعيد العمل الرسمية.

مثلما يختلف الشعراء في طريقة توصيل الفكرة أو الموضوع إلى المستمعين أو القراء، كان لحافظ إبراهيم طريقته الخاصة فهو لم يكن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الخيال ولكنه أستعاض عن ذلك بجزالة الجمل وتراكيب الكلمات وحسن الصياغة بالأضافة أن الجميع اتفقوا على انه كان أحسن خلق الله إنشاداً للشعر. ومن أروع المناسبات التى أنشد حافظ بك فيها شعره بكفاءة هى حفلة تكريم أحمد شوقى ومبايعته أميراً للشعر في دار الأوبرا، وأيضاً القصيدة التى أنشدها ونظمها في الذكرى السنوية لرحيل مصطفى كامل التى خلبت الألباب وساعدها على ذلك الأداء المسرحى الذى قام به حافظ للتأثير في بعض الأبيات، ومما يبرهن ذلك ذلك المقال الذى نشرته إحدى الجرائد والذى تناول بكامله فن إنشاد الشعر عند حافظ. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن أحمد شوقى لم يلقى في حياته قصيدة على ملأ من الناس حيث كان الموقف يرهبه فيتلعثم عند الإلقاء..


مع أعجوبته " عمر بن خطاب " 
عمر بن الخطاب

حسب القوافي و حسبي حين ألقيها **** أني إلى ساحة الفاروق أهديها

لاهم هب لي بيانا أستعين به **** على قضاء حقوق نام قاضـيها

قد نازعتني نفسي أن أوفيها **** و ليس في طوق مثلي أن يوفيها

فمر سري المعاني أن يواتيني **** فيها فإني ضعيف الحال واهيها



(إسلام عمر )

رأيت في الدين آراء موفقـة **** فأنـزل الله قرآنـا يزكيـها

و كنت أول من قرت بصحبته **** عين الحنيفة و اجتازت أمانيها

قد كنت أعدى أعاديها فصرت لها **** بنعمة الله حصنا من أعاديها

خرجت تبغي أذاها في محمدها **** و للحنيـفة جبـار يواليـها

فلم تكد تسمع الايات بالغة **** حتى انكفأت تناوي من يناويـها

سمعت سورة طه من مرتلها **** فزلزلت نية قد كنت تنويـها

و قلت فيها مقالا لا يطاوله **** قول المحب الذي قد بات يطريها

و يوم أسلمت عز الحق و ارتفعت **** عن كاهل الدين أثقالا يعانيها

و صاح فيها بلال صيحة خشعت **** لها القلوب ولبت أمر باريها

فأنت في زمن المختار منجدها **** و أنت في زمن الصديق منجيها q19

كم استراك رسـول الله مغتبطا **** بحكمـة لـك عند الرأي يلفيـها




*--قيل عن حافظ ابراهيم--*

حافظ كما يقول عنه مطران خليل مطران "أشبه بالوعاء يتلقى الوحى من شعور الأمة وأحاسيسها ومؤثراتها في نفسه, فيمتزج ذلك كله بشعوره و إحساسه، فيأتى منه القول المؤثر المتدفق بالشعور الذى يحس كل مواطن أنه صدى لما في نفسه". ويقول عنه أيضاً "حافظ المحفوظ من أفصح أساليب العرب ينسج على منوالها ويتذوق نفائس مفرادتها وإعلاق حلالها." وأيضاً "يقع إليه ديوان فيتصفحه كله وحينما يظفر بجيده يستظهره، وكانت محفوظاته تعد بالألوف وكانت لا تزال ماثلة في ذهنه على كبر السن وطول العهد، بحيث لا يمترى إنسان في ان هذا الرجل كان من أعاجيب الزمان".

وقال عنه العقاد "مفطوراً بطبعه على إيثار الجزالة و الإعجاب بالصياغة والفحولة في العبارة."

كان أحمد شوقى يعتز بصداقه حافظ إبراهيم ويفضله على أصدقائه. و كان حافظ إبراهيم يرافقه في عديد من رحلاته وكان لشوقى أيادى بيضاء على حافظ فساهم في منحه لقب بك و حاول ان يوظفه في جريدة الأهرام ولكن فشلت هذه المحاولة لميول صاحب الأهرام - وكان حينذاك من لبنان - نحو الإنجليز وخشيته من المبعوث ..


أترككم مع قصيدة عمر بن الخطاب ..وإلقاء رائع ..

----------


## اليمامة

أبشع ذكرى يمكن لأى عربى أن يتذكرها ويعيشها ..
وجع فى عمق العروبة ..اجتثاث مؤلم يقطع جذور الهوية ..وأمل كذلك لا يهدأ فى حق العودة ..
ولكن ..هل يكفى الأمل وحدة ؟!!
ما أخذ بالقوة ..لا يسترد إلا بالقوة ..وإذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ..فلابد يوما أن يستجيب القدر ولابد لليل أن ينجلى ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر ..

*أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام ..*

السلام على فلسطين ..السلام على الأقصى المحتل الحزين ..السلام على مخيمات الشتات فى كل البلدان ..والسلام على اللاجئين ..
والسلام على أبناء مصر الكرام من تذكروها هذه النكبة وكانوا لها على الحدود مخلصين ..
استقرأكم السلام على فلسطين ..
آه يا فلسطين ..يا وجع العالمين ..

الخامس عشر من مايو ..الذكرى الثالثة والستون لإحتلال فلسطين ..وتشريد أهلها ونزوحهم عن أرضهم مرغمين وإعلان قيام دولة الكيان الصهيونى المجرم ..
ويالها من ذكرى دامية ..ذكرى بشعة تقشعر لها الأبدان ..تقشعر من خستها وقبحها ..تقشعر من صمت العالم ازائها ..وظلامه ..

حتما ستعود فلسطين ..حتما سنعود جميعا ويجمعنا وطن واحد وعاصمة قدسية أبدية ..
حتما سنعود يا فلسطين ..

الذكرى حادة الألم ..صادمة ..لا يكفى التنهد بحرارة كما لا تكفى الكلمات ..ولا أى كلمة مهما كانت عبقرية ..

أدعوكم فى هذه الذكرى هنا ..هنا فى ملامح الهوية ..لنعمقها أكثر ..لنرسمها أملا وألما ..نرسمها حزنا وفرحا ..نرسمها يقينا ..وصمودا إن شاء الله ..

أدعوكم فى محاولة للفهم ..علنا نستجيب لأفهامنا ..والبوادر جيدة ..والأمل متعاظم فى الآونة الأخيرة فى عودة الحق لأصحابة ..

تعالوا معى نحاول أن نفهم ..

*ملخص تاريخ فلسطين ..*

*الخلافة الإسلامية*

استمر الحكم الأسلامي لفلسطين خلال الخلافة لمدة 1300 سنة .
الحكام المسلمون لم يجبروا دينهم على الفلسطينيين، وخلال أكثر من قرن تحول الأغلبية إلى الإسلام. المسيحيون واليهود الباقون إعتبروا أهل الكتاب. وسمح لهم السيطرة المستقلة ذاتيا في مجتمعاتهم وضمن لهم أمنهم وحريتهم في العبادة. مثل هذا التسامح كان نادر في تاريخ الأديان و في تاريخ فلسطين.
أكثر الفلسطينيين تبنّوا العربية والثقافة الإسلامية. فلسطين إستفادت من التجارة مع الإمبراطوريات المجاورة ومن أهميتها الدينية خلال الحكم الأموي الإسلامي في دمشق. عندما إنتقلت السلطة إلى بغداد مع العباسيين في 750، أصبحت فلسطين مهملة. عانت البلاد بعد ذلك من الإضطراب والهيمنة المتعاقبة من قبل السلجوقيين، الفاطميين، والغزوات الصليبية.
*
الحكم العثماني*

ثم جاء الأتراك العثمانيون من آسيا الصغرى وهزموا المملوكيين في 1517، وحكموا فلسطين حتى شتاء 1917. البلد كان قد قسّم إلى عدّة مناطق (سناجق) منها القدس. إدارة المناطق وضعت بشكل كبير في أيادي العرب الفلسطينيون. المسيحييون و اليهود، سمح لهم بكل الحريات الدينية والمدنية.

ضعف فلسطين في التجارة، الزراعة، والسكان إستمرّ حتى القرن التاسع عشر. في ذلك الوقت في بحث الأوروبيين عن الخام والمواد والأسواق، بالإضافة إلى مصالحهم الأستراتيجية، جلبهم إلى الشرق الأوسط. بين 1831 و1840، محمد علي، الوالى العثماني على مصر، حاول توسيع حكمة إلى فلسطين. سياساته حسنت الحال الأقتصادية حيث زادت الزراعة، وتحسن التعليم. عادت السلطة للإمبراطورية العثمانية ثانية في 1840، وفرضت إصلاحاتها الخاصة.

تصاعد القومية الأوروبية في القرن التاسعة عشرة، وخصوصا مع أنتشار اللاسامية، شجّع اليهود الأوروبيين لطلب اللجوء الى “أرض الميعاد” في فلسطين.
ثيودور هيرزل



أسّس المنظمة الصهيونية العالمية في 1897 لحملّ أوروبا على حل “المشكلة اليهودية”. كنتيجة لتزايد الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين بشّدة في 1880، العرب الفلسطينيون وهم حوالي 95 بالمائة من السكان بدأوا يشعرون بالتخوف من هجرة اليهود وشراء الأرض ومن ثمّ تحولت الى معارضة للصهيونية.

*الانتداب البريطاني
*
ثم بمساعد من قبل العرب، أحتل البريطانية فلسطين من الأتراك العثمانيين في 1917 – 1918. العرب تمرّدوا ضدّ الأتراك لأن البريطانيين وعدوهم، في 1915-1916 من خلال المراسلات مع الشريف حسين إبن علي والى مكة المكرمة، بإستقلال بلدانهم بعد الحرب. بريطانيا، قدمت إلتزامات متعارضة أخرى في السرّ من خلال إتفاقية سايكس بيكو مع فرنسا وروسيا 1916

 

بالتعهد بتقسيم وحكم المناطق العربية مع حلفائها. في إتفاقية ثالثة، في وعد بلفور 1917 “وزير خارجية بريطانيا”



وعدت بريطانيا رئيس الاتحاد اليهودي البريطاني “حاييم وايزمان” بمساعدته على تاسيس “وطن قومي” في فلسطين.
هذا الوعد دمج بعد ذلك في صك الإنتداب الممنوح لبريطانيا من عصبة الأمم في 1922



خلال إنتدابهم من 1922 الى 1948،البريطانيون وجدوا أن وعودهم المتناقضة إلى اليهود و العرب الفلسطينيين صعبة التوافق. تصوّر الصهاينة بفتح الهجرة اليهودية بشكل واسع النطاق، والبعض تكلّم عن دولة يهودية تشمل كلّ فلسطين. الفلسطينيون، على أية حال، رفضوا قيام بريطانيا بتقديم بلادهم إلى طرف ثالث و هم لا يملكونها، حدثت الهجمات المضادة للصهيونية في القدس في 1920 ويافا في 1921.

في 1922 في بيان سياسي للحكومة البريطانية تم أنكار طلبات الصهيونية بالحصول على كلّ فلسطين وحدّدت الهجرة اليهودية، لكن تم أعادت التأكيد على دعم بريطانيا للوطن القومي لليهود. و قدم أقتراح بتأسّيس مجلس تشريعي، رفض الفلسطينيون هذا المجلس لكون التمثيل فية عدم عدالة.

في 1928، عندما زادت الهجرة اليهودية بعض الشّيء، السياسة البريطانية تجاه الهجرة تأرجح تحت تضارب الضغوط العربية واليهودية. الهجرة تزايدة بحدّة بعد أضهاد النظام النازي في ألمانيا لليهود سنة 1933. في 1935 تقريبا حوالى 62,000 يهودي دخلوا فلسطين.

الخوف من الهيمنة اليهودية كان السبب الرئيسي للثورة العربية التي إندلعت في 1936 وإستمرّت بشكل متقطّع حتى 1939. في ذلك الوقت حدّدت بريطانيا الهجرة اليهودية ثانية ومنعت بيع الأرض لليهود.
*
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية*

الكفاح الفلسطين، الذي توقف خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، إستأنف في 1945. الرعب من المحرقة النازية المزعومة أنتج عطفا عالميا و أوروبي لليهود وللصهيونية، وبالرغم من أن بريطانيا ما زالت ترفض هجرة 100,000 يهودي إلى فلسطين، العديد من اليهودي وجد طريقهم الى هناك بشكل غير قانوني.

الخطط المختلفة لحلّ مشكلة فلسطين رفضت من طرف أو آخر. أعلنت بريطانيا أن الإنتداب فاشل وحولت المشكلة إلى الأمم المتّحدة في أبريل/نيسان 1947. اليهود والفلسطينيون أستعدوا للمواجهة. بالرغم من أن الفلسطينيون فاقوا عدد اليهود (1300000 إلى 600000)، اليهود كانوا مستعدّين أفضل. إمتلكوا حكومة شبة مستقلة، تحت قيادة ديفيد بن جوريون، وجيشهم، الهاجانا، كان مدرّب بشكل جيد. الفلسطينيون لم يكن لهم الفرصة للتجهز منذ الثورة العربية، وأغلب زعماء الثورة كانوا في المنفى أو سجون الإنتداب البريطاني.

مفتي القدس، والناطق الرئيسي للفلسطينيين، رفض القبول بالدولة اليهودية. عندما قررت الأمم المتّحدة تقسيم فلسطين في نوفمبر 1947



رفض العرب الخطة بينما قبلها اليهود. في الحرب العسكري التي بدأت بعد أنهاء بريطانيا للإنتداب هزم العرب والفلسطينيون.

*اعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل*

تم اعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل في 14 مايو 1948



جاءت خمس جيوش عربية لمساعدة الفلسطينيين، وقامت بالهجوم فورا. عدم التنسيق وأسباب آخرى كانت السبب في هزيمة الجيوش العربية. إسرائيل أحتلت أكثر مما كان مقررا لها في قرار التقسيم.



في حين أخذت الأردن الضفة الغربية من نهر الأردن، ومصر أخذت قطاع غزة. نتج عن الحرب 780,000 لاجىء فلسطيني. جزء منهم تركوا بيوتهم من الخوف والرعب، بينما البقية أجبرت على الخروج. الفلسطينيون مع إنتشارهم خلال البلدان المجاورة، أبقوا على هويتهم الوطنية الفلسطينية والرغبة في العودة إلى وطنهم.

*حرب الايام الستة*

قامت إسرائيل بمهاجمة مصر، الأردن، و سوريا بشكل آني في 5 حزيران/يونيو من تلك السنة. الحرب أنتهت بعد ستّة أيام بنصر إسرائيلي. قضت القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية المجهّزة بالسلاح الفرنسي على القوّات الجوّية المصرية.
حرب الأيام الستّة تركت إسرائيل محتلة لغزة وشبه جزيرة سيناء التي أخذت من مصر، القدس الشرقية العربية والضفة الغربية الذي أخذت من الأردن، ومرتفعات الجولان أخذت من سوريا.



*حرب اكتوبر 73*

دخلت مصر وسوريا في حرب مع إسرائيل لإستعادة الأقاليم المحتلة في 1967. هاجمت الدول العربية بشكل غير متوقّع في 6 أكتوبر الذي يصادف يوم عيد الغفران.
بعد عبور قناة السويس كانت القوات العربية تكسب مواقع متقدّمة في شبه جزيرة سيناء ومرتفعات الجولان وأستطاعتا هزم القوات الإسرائيلية لأكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع.
القوات الإسرائيلية بدعم إقتصادي و عسكري أمريكي هائلة أستطاعة وقف القوات العربية بعد هزيمة ثلاثة أسابيع وعدد كبير من الإصابات.



*اتفاقية كامب ديفد*

إتفاقيتان وقّعتا في مارس 1979 رسميا من قبل بيجن رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي والرئيس المصري السادات في كامب ديفيد، ميريلند، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تحت رعاية الرئيس الأمريكي كارتر. تغطّي معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل الإنسحاب المرحلي لإسرائيل من سيناء، الذي أكمل في 1982. وكذلك تسوية لأزمة الشرق الأوسط بشكل كلى تتضمّن أنشاء حكم ذاتي فلسطيني في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.

*اعلان قيام دولة فلسطين*

اعلنت 1988



*اتفاقية أوسلو*

نصت في 1993 على : إنسحاب القوّات الإسرائيلية من قطاع غزة وأكثر المدن والبلدات في الضفة الغربية أصبح للفلسطينيون الهيئات الحاكمة في هذه المناطق. إعترف إسرائيل بأيضا بمنظمة التحرير كممثل للشعب الفلسطيني.

*اتفاقية واي ريفر*

في 1995 نصت على : وقف اعمال المقاومة الفلسطينية والتعاون الامني مع الكيان الصهيوني في سبيل افامة الدولة الفلسطينية ذات الحكومة الشرعية – الاعتراف بدولة إسرائيل من قبل الفلسطينيين

*انتفاضة الأقصى الأولى*

في 2000 دخل شارون للمسجد الاقصى فاندلعت انتفاضة الاقصى



جعلت اليهود يجرون اجتياحات متعددة للمدن الفلسطينية بحجة قمع الارهاب

*جدار الفصل*

بدأ انشاء جدار الفصل حول الضفة الغربية 2002 لمنع دخول سكان الضفة الغربية الفلسطينيين في إسرائيل أو في المستوطنات الإسرائيلية القريبة من الخط الأخضر.



*تحرر غزة*

2005 تم انسحاب سكان المستوطنات وافراد الجيش اليهودي من غزة واصبحت تحت سيطرة السلطة الفلسطينية بالكامل



فوز حماس في الانتخابات
في 2006 وكانت مفاجأة للعالم ..



*حصار غزة*

في 2007 .. بدء الحصار للقطاع من قبل اليهود .. باغلاق المعابر ومنع الكهرباء والوقود والمواد الغذائية والماء عنه بحجة عدم تغذية الارهاب




نهاية 2008 وبداية 2009 .. قصف غزة جواً لأسبوع ثم اجتياحها برا وبحرا وجوا لأكثر من اسبوعين



وأخيرا بعد أحداث ..تمت المصالحة بين فتح وحماس ..وتنهيان الانقسام باتفاق  توافق في القاهرة



الأحد، 08 أيار/مايو 2011، آخر تحديث 00:00 (GMT+0400)
اتفاق المصالحة بين فتح وحماس تم التوصل إليه برعاية مصرية
اتفاق المصالحة بين فتح وحماس تم التوصل إليه برعاية مصرية

القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- شهدت القاهرة الأربعاء، حفل توقيع المصالحة الفلسطينية وإنهاء الانقسام الداخلي بين حركتي حماس وفتح، بمشاركة رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة حماس خالد مشعل، ورئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية، وذلك بعد توقيع الجانبين على وثيقة المصالحة في العاصمة المصرية الثلاثاء.

وتتضمن وثيقة المصالحة تشكيل حكومة انتقالية تضم شخصيات مستقلة، وتشكيل لجنة انتخابية، بالإضافة إلى إطلاق سراح السجناء من كلا الحركتين.

وكانت مختلف الفصائل والقوى السياسية الفلسطينية، في مقدمتها حركتي التحرير الوطني "فتح"، والمقاومة الإسلامية "حماس"، قد وقعت الثلاثاء، اتفاق المصالحة بين أكبر فصيلين فلسطينيين، في خطوة تمهد لإنهاء الانقسام في الشارع الفلسطيني، وتشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية.

وقال عزت الرشق عضو المكتب السياسي في حركة حماس إنه "تم التوقيع على ورقة المصالحة الفلسطينية وورقة التفاهمات، وتم مناقشتها وإبداء الملاحظات عليها من الفصائل والمستقلين"، بحسب موقع "أخبار مصر."

من جانبه، أعلن رئيس كتلة فتح البرلمانية وعضو اللجنة المركزية لحركة فتح، عزام الأحمد، أن جميع الفصائل الفلسطينية وقعت على اتفاق المصالحة.

وأضاف الأحمد في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الفلسطينية "وفا"، قائلاً: "عُقد اجتماع عام في القاهرة اليوم (الثلاثاء) بمشاركة القوى والفصائل المشاركة في الحوار، والجميع وقع على الاتفاق الذي وقعت عليه حركتا فتح وحماس يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الماضي."

كما نقل المركز الفلسطيني للإعلام، المقرب من حماس التي تسيطر على قطاع غزة، عن مصادر "خاصة" قولها إن الفصائل الفلسطينية وقعت على اتفاق المصالحة لإنهاء الانقسام الداخلي، والذي تم التوصل إليه برعاية مصرية.

وقبل قليل من توقيع الاتفاق، أعلن مسؤول رفيع في الحكومة المصرية أن الاحتفال الرسمي بتوقيع اتفاق المصالحة بين فتح وحماس سيجري الأربعاء، بحضور عباس، ومشعل.

ونقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط عن المسؤول قوله إن القاهرة وجهت الدعوة إلى عدد من وزراء الخارجية العرب والأوروبيين، والأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، بان كي مون، وأمين عام منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلو، وأمين عام جامعة الدول العربية عمرو موسى، لحضور الاحتفال.

وأضاف أن ترتيبات الاحتفال "تسير على قدم وساق"، لإنهاء إجراءات التوقيع على "وثيقة الوفاق والمصالحة"، وقال إن "المناخ العام إيجابي للغاية، وتكتنفه أحاديث ومواقف وتصريحات إيجابية، تدعو إلى التفاؤل، والكل مجمع أن المرحلة القادمة تتطلب جهداً أكبر وإرادة سياسية حتى يصير الاتفاق واقع."

وتابع المصدر، وفق ما نقل موقع "أخبار مصر"، التابع للتلفزيون الرسمي، أن الفصائل الفلسطينية ستعقد اجتماعاً في وقت لاحق الثلاثاء، من أجل تسجيل ملاحظاتها على الوثيقة والتوقيع، بعد أن وقعت حركتا فتح وحماس عليها، من أجل إعلان الاتفاق الأربعاء.

ومن المقرر عقب توقيع الاتفاق، أن تبدأ المشاورات لتشكيل الحكومة، وتوجه لجنة عربية برئاسة مصرية إلى الأراضي الفلسطينية من أجل تنفيذ الاتفاق على الأرض، وإزالة أي عقبات أمام تنفيذ بنوده، خاصةً المتعلقة بالشق الأمني، ودمج المؤسسات في الضفة وغزة.

وتم الاتفاق أيضاً على أنه عقب التوقيع سيتم الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين من حماس في سجون السلطة بالضفة الغربية، ومعتقلي فتح في سجون حماس بقطاع غزة، كما ستتم دعوة المجلس التشريعي لممارسة دوره في كل من الضفة الغربية وغزة.

.

.

.

.

.


*ستعودين يا فلسطين ..ستعودين حتما يا فلسطين ..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لم أعد أرى لهويتي ملامح ..

----------


## اليمامة

> لم أعد أرى لهويتي ملامح ..



يااااااه ..

معقول يا سارة ..

دا اعتراف كارثى ..

أوعى تتوهى يا سارة ..

ماتتلخبطيش..

دى جريمة ..انك تكونى هنا ضريرة ..جريمة يا سارة 

ماتخافيش..

ماتقلقيش..

تعالى ..ارجعى هنا تانى ..

كلمينى عن الملامح اللى شايفاها ..مهما كانت ..

ارسميلى الصورة اللى جواكى ..انتى شايفه ايه ؟

ايه الحواجز اللى ادامك مانعة الرؤية ..

ايه بيذبذبك ..

تعالى هنا فى أقرب وقت ..

احكيلى ..

تعالى نفتحم بجد قلقنا ..واللى بيهددنا

تعالى نقوى بعضنا 

بس ..

اثبتى ..

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بكم من جديد أبناء مصر الكرام ..
يسعدنى أن أقدم لكم صوتا من أعذب الأصوات التى غنت ..ولحن من أجلى الألحان التى ترنمت بها ذاكرتنا وحفظته ولو سماعى ..الصوت المصرى الأصيل ..الراقى ..صوت عبده الحامولى ..ولما عبده الحامولى على وجه التحديد ؟ ..لأن ذكرى وفاته تتوافق وهذه الأيام ..فوجدت أنه من الجميل أن نعود فى وسط أجواء القلق والتوتر التى نعانى منها فيما يتعلق بمصر إلى زمن الفن الجميل ..فن الرقى والموهبة الأصيلة ..فن عظمة مصر ..
هيا ..



عبده الحامولي مطرب مصري قديم عاش في القرن 19 عُرف بجمال الصوت الباهر, وبروعة الغناء والطرب الاصيل.. واعتبر استاذ الجيل في الزمن الذي عاش فيه (1845 – 1900). وكان لصوت عبده الحامولي فعل السحر في الناس وقد تحدث عنه اصحابه فقالوا بما يشبه الخيال: ان عبده كان اذا غنى احسّ الناس كأن رائحة من الورد والياسمين وغيرهما من الازهار قد اختلط عبقها وانتشر اريجها في جو المكان فكان تأثيره في الناس كتأثير السحر.. ولقد وصفه الشاعر (احمد شوقي) الذي عاصره ونظم له شيئا من زجله وشعره ورافقه في ايام الخديوي توفيق بن اسماعيل فقال فيه يرثيه:

ساجع الشرق طار من اوكاره
وتولى فن على آثاره
زفرات كأنها بث قيس
في معاني الهوى وفي اخباره
فجع الناس يوم مات الحمولي
بدواء الهموم في فراره

ونقرأ من كتاب (رواد النغم العربي) لمؤلفه عاشق الغناء والشعر والفن (احمد الجندي) عن الحامولي انه كان قد ولد لأسرة من التجار.. وعندما شب اراد والده ان يجعله تاجرا.. وكانت روحه تعيش مع الالحان والاصوات الجميلة.. فسمع ان في القاهرة كل ما هو مثير من طرب وغناء وموسيقى فقرر في الخفاء ان يسافر من بلده طنطا الى عاصمة الفنون.. فخرج من الدار ماشيا على قدميه ومشى متجها صوب القاهرة, ولم يكد يقطع مسافة طويلة حتى فوجئ باخيه الاكبر يلحق به, فقد استيقظ الاخ ليرى فراش اخيه عبده خاليا فجن جنونه, وكان يعلم ان اخاه يفكر جديا بالانتقال الى القاهرة فلحق به ومعه صرة من اشيائه فخاف عبده ان يعترضه اخوه ولكن اخاه ينوي النية ذاتها.. وفي القاهرة يتعرفان على عازف للقانون معروف في المنطقة اسمه المعلم شعبان, وعندما يسمع صوت الشاب الصغير (عبده) يطير من الفرح ويدرك انه عثر على جوهرة نادرة المثال فيأخذ بتدريبه وتعليمه, فوجد عنده أُذنا صاغية وموهبة واعية.. وما لبث ان استأجر المعلم شعبان مقهى يدعى مقهى (عثمان آغا) يقع في حديقة الازبكية ويستعين بفرقة موسيقية واصبحا يغنيان معا الى ان برزت موهبة الحامولي فلفتت الانظار واستأثرت بانتباه الناس.. حتى راح الشاب الصغير عبده منذئذ يغني وحده ويكتفي المعلم شعبان بالعزف على القانون بجانبه.

ويبلغ عبده الحامولي حد النضج بحفظه الكثير من الادوار والموشحات والقدود الحلبية التي وردت الى مصر عن طريق رجل تركي اسمه (شاكرافندي) جاء من حلب الى القاهرة وهو يحمل بضاعة كبيرة من التراث والموسيقى الحلبي والاندلسي الاصل.. وكانت حلب وريثة الموسيقى الاندلسية التي امتزجت بالموسيقى الفارسية والتركية والبيزنطية.. لكن الحامولي لم يكتف بذلك فقط فقد قام بعبقريته الفنية بالتجديد والتحسين والاختراع للالحان.

عطف الخديوي

كان سيد البلاد في تلك الفترة في مصر الخديوي اسماعيل الذي احب التقدم في كل شيء.. كان له عطف على الفن بشكل خاص, وهذا ما جعله راعيا وكافلا للمطرب الشاب الحامولي, فكان مطربه الخاص في افراح القصر واحتفالاته, وكان المطرب النابغ اشبه بالمرافق للخديوي العظيم الشأن حتى اخذ بعض الناس يدعونه (عبده بك) وان لم يأخذ هذه الرتبة بالفعل.

وكان الخديوي اسماعيل كثير الاسفار الى القسطنطينية دار الخلافة بحكم ارتباطه الاداري والسياسي بالخليفة العثماني, وقد اصطحب ذات مرة المطرب الشاب معه وغنى امام الخليفة السلطان فاعجب به كما اعجب به كل من سمعه, فقد كان صوت عبد واداؤه يغريان بالسماع فعلا.. لكنه سمع هو ايضا من المطربين الاتراك نغمات لم تكن معروفة في مصر او في البلاد العربية مثل النهاوند والكرد والحجاز والعجم, فلما عاد الى مصر ادخل هذه النغمات على غناه فبدا شيئا طريفا معجباً.

وكان الحامولي مشهورا باناقته وجمال صورته, وكان قد تزوج عدة مرات منهم المطربة (ألمظ) وقد توفيت في حياته ورثاها بهذا الدور وهو من نظمه وتلحينه وغنائه:

شربت الدمع من بعد التصافي
ومر الحال ما اعرفتش اصافي
يغيب النوم وافكاري توافي
عدمت الوصل يا قلبي عليّ
على عيني بعاد الحلو ساعة
ولكن للقضا سمعا وطاعة
لان الروح في الدنيا وداعة
عدمت الوصل يا قلبي عليّ

وتأبى ضريبة الفن الا ان تحاسب الحامولي حسابا عسيرا.. فان الفن الذي كان يعطيه للناس انما كان ينتزعه من روحه, فالفنان كما يعرف اكثر الناس انما يقدم للناس عصارة روحه.. فالبيت من الشعر والنغمة في الغناء, واللمحة في الصورة تكلف صاحبها ضنى وعذابا وتعبا وارهاقا يقصر العمر ويختصر الحياة, وذلك ما وقع للحامولي.. فقد كان يسهر ويغني ويبتكر اثناء غنائه.. فيقدم احساسه وشعوره في آهاته ولياليه الى ان ضعف جسمه فهاجمه داء (السل) الذي كان كثير الانتشار تلك الايام لفقدان دوائه (علاجه).

ومع هذا المرض لم يستطع الحامولي تغيير أي شئ من حياته.. ولو اراد ذلك لما تركه الناس يستريح او يستجم!! حتى استشرى به الداء فمات في مشفى من مشافي مدينة حلوان قرب القاهرة.. وذلك في صباح اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر ايار لعام (1901) وكان عمره (59) عاما رحمه الله.

ومن ادواره الشهيرة التي لحنها وغناها مطربنا مثلا:

انت فريد في الحسن
ولك جمالك
يا حلو واصل وكيد الاعادي
يكفي دلالك
مين علمك ع الدلال
وإلاّ داه طبعك
كوى فؤادي الجبين والخال
واحكم بشرعك؟
وله دور آخر مشهور من نغمة العراق ومنه مثلا:
لسان الدمع افصح من بياني
وانت في الفؤاد لا بد تعلم
هويتك والهوى لاجلك هواني
ولكن كل داه ما كانش يلزم.




حياته الفنية 

استخدم مقامات لم تكن موجودة في مصر كالحجاز كار والنهاوند والكرد والعجم.و عرف عنه رقيه في اختيار الكلمة، ويكفي أنه بعكس مطربي زمانه تعاون مع كبار رجال الدولة الذين يكتبون الشعر أمثال محمود سامي البارودي، وإسماعيل صبري باشا، والشيخ عبد الرحمن قراعة مفتي مصر في ذاك الوقت، وعائشة التيمورية. كما طلب من بعض الشعراء والمثقفين ترجمة مجموعة من الأغاني التركية إلي اللغة العربية، وهو من أوائل من لحن القصيدة التقليدية مثل "أراك عصي الدمع" لأبي فراس الحمداني.

و رغم أن تراثه الغنائي ينتمي إلى القرن التاسع عشر إلا أن تأثيره كان قويا على كل مطربي العقدين الأولين في القرن العشرين أمثال صالح عبد الحي ويوسف المنيلاوي وعبد الحي حلمي وسلامة حجازي.

و قد اشترك بالغناء في فرقة أبو خليل القباني المسرحية، وتزوج من المطربة سكينة الشهيرة "بألمظ".

من أشهر أغانيه

    * الله يصون دولة حسنك
    * كادني الهوى
    * متع حياتك بالأحباب
    * أنت فريد في الحسن
    * كنت فين والحب فين

----------


## اليمامة

يا طيبين ..



طيبون ..وقلوبكم خضراء مثل مزروعاتكم ..
طيبون مثل طمى النيل الطيب ..مثل طين مصر الخصب ..مثل الغرين القديم
طيبون ..
و أرى فى وجوهكم - الكالحة - ..حقيقة مصر الأصيلة ..
تشع من أرواحكم البيضاء نور آراه ..
ونداوة تطل من نظرة عيونكم رغم الفقر ..
رغم الجفاء..
رغم حد الكفاف..
طيبون وطول عمركم طيبين ..
تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد ..
يتغنون بحب مصر ..
يشنون الهجمات الإعلانية على غرار " المشاعر اللى بتجمعنا ..دايما صافية ..اذا حاول حد يعكرها ..الفطرة اللى جواها عارفة الحقيقة " ..وحبر يسقط فى الماء ..ورسم للهلال يحتضن الصليب ..تعبت من إعلاناتهم ..تعبت من التمثيل ..وتعبت من الفبركة ..
واسترحت ..
استرحت عندما نظرت فى صوركم 
فأنتم الوحداء الذين ليسوا فى حاجة لأن نعلمهم معنى الإنتماء الذى لا يُعلم
وأن نفهمهم معنى حب الوطن الفطرى
وأن نلقى على مسامعهم الرنات الجوفاء ..ونلطمهم بالشعارات الإعلامية لنحشدهم حبا تجاه وطنهم وحفاظا عليه وعلى مقدراته..
أنتم لستم فى حاجة لأن تتعلموا حب مصر
فأنتم مفطورون على هذا الحب
يجرى فى دمائكم
عميق كما سمرتكم الطينية الخصبة
أصيل
أنتم من تكدحون ..من تعملون فى صمت وتعرقون
أنتم المحبون الحقيقيون لمصر
أنتم المحبون فى نبل وفى صبر وفى أناة 
أنتم..
أنتم يا أنتم ..
يا طيبين ..
كم أحبكم !!

----------


## اليمامة

*أمل دنقل ..*
ياااه 
أسم لا مثيل له  ..هكذا كان " أمل دنقل "  دائما أملا لا شبيه له فى خيالى ..
ولأن ذكرى وفاته تتوافق وهذه الأيام وجدت الفرصة سانحة أن أتحدث عن أمل دنقل وأقدمه لكم ..هذا الإنسان الحساس ..الفنان العبقرى فى انسانيته ..وجدت الفرصة لأن أستعيد أحاسيس فريدة مع كلمات وترنمات أمل دنقل ..
أتمنى لو أن تستمتعوا معى ..







أمل دنقل هو شاعر مصري مشهور قومي عربي، ولد في عام 1940 بقرية القلعة، مركز قفط بمحافظة قنا في صعيد مصر. وتوفي في 21 مايو عام 1983م عن عمر 43 سنة. زوجته هي الصحفية عبلة الرويني.

*مولد الشاعر*

هو محمد أمل فهيم أبو القسام محارب دنقل. ولد أمل دنقل عام 1940م بقرية القلعة ،مركز قفط على مسافة قريبة من مدينة قنا في صعيد مصر، وقد كان والده عالماً من علماء الأزهر الشريف مما أثر في شخصية أمل دنقل وقصائده بشكل واضح.

سمي أمل دنقل بهذا الاسم لانه ولد بنفس السنة التي حصل فيها والده على اجازة العالمية فسماه باسم أمل تيمنا بالنجاح الذي حققه (واسم أمل شائع بالنسبة للبنات في مصر).

*أثر والد أمل دنقل عليه*

كما ذكرنا بالأعلى كان والده عالماً في الأزهر الشريف وكان هو من ورث عنه أمل دنقل موهبة الشعر فقد كان يكتب الشعر العمودي، وأيضاً كان يمتلك مكتبة ضخمة تضم كتب الفقه والشريعة والتفسير وذخائر التراث العربي مما أثر كثيراً في أمل دنقل وساهم في تكوين اللبنة الأولى للأديب أمل دنقل. فقد أمل دنقل والده وهو في العاشرة من عمره مما أثر عليه كثيراً واكسبه مسحة من الحزن تجدها في كل أشعاره.

*حياة امل دنقل*

رحل أمل دنقل إلى القاهرة بعد أن أنهى دراسته الثانوية في قنا وفي القاهرة التحق بكلية الآداب ولكنه إنقطع عن الدراسة منذ العام الأول لكي يعمل.

عمل أمل دنقل موظفاً بمحكمة قنا وجمارك السويس والإسكندرية ثم بعد ذلك موظفاً في منظمة التضامن الأفروآسيوي، ولكنه كان دائماً ما يترك العمل وينصرف إلى كتابة الشعر. كمعظم أهل الصعيد، شعر أمل دنقل بالصدمة عند نزوله إلى القاهرة أول مرة، وأثر هذا عليه كثيراً في أشعاره ويظهر هذا واضحاً في اشعاره الأولى.

مخالفاً لمعظم المدارس الشعرية في الخمسينيات إستوحى أمل دنقل قصائده من رموز التراث العربي، وقد كان السائد في هذا الوقت التأثر بالميثولوجيا الغربية عامة واليونانية خاصة. عاصر امل دنقل عصر أحلام العروبة والثورة المصرية مما ساهم في تشكيل نفسيته وقد صدم ككل المصريين بانكسار مصر في عام 1967 وعبر عن صدمته في رائعته "البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة" ومجموعته "تعليق على ما حدث ".

شاهد أمل دنقل بعينيه النصر وضياعه وصرخ مع كل من صرخوا ضد معاهدة السلام، ووقتها أطلق رائعته "لا تصالح" والتي عبر فيها عن كل ما جال بخاطر كل المصريين، ونجد أيضاً تأثير تلك المعاهدة وأحداث شهر يناير عام 1977م واضحاً في مجموعته "العهد الآتي". كان موقف أمل دنقل من عملية السلام سبباً في اصطدامه في الكثير من المرات بالسلطات المصرية وخاصة ان أشعاره كانت تقال في المظاهرات على ألسن الآلاف.

عبر أمل دنقل عن مصر وصعيدها وناسها، ونجد هذا واضحاً في قصيدته "الجنوبي" في آخر مجموعة شعرية له "أوراق الغرفة 8"، حيث عرف القارئ العربي شعره من خلال ديوانه الأول "البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة" الصادر عام 1969 الذي جسد فيه إحساس الإنسان العربي بنكسة 1967 وأكد ارتباطه العميق بوعي القارئ ووجدانه.

*صدرت له ست مجموعات شعرية هي:*

    * البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة - بيروت 1969.
    * تعليق على ما حدث - بيروت 1971.
    * مقتل القمر - بيروت 1974.
    * العهد الآتي - بيروت 1975.
    * أقوال جديدة عن حرب بسوس - القاهرة 1983.
    * أوراق الغرفة 8 - القاهرة 1983.

*مرضه الأخير*

ب امل دنقل بالسرطان وعانى منه لمدة تقرب من ثلاث سنوات وتتضح معاناته مع المرض في مجموعته "اوراق الغرفة 8" وهو رقم غرفته في المعهد القومي للأورام والذي قضى فيه ما يقارب ال 4 سنوات، وقد عبرت قصيدته السرير عن آخر لحظاته ومعاناته، وهناك أيضاً قصيدته "ضد من" التي تتناول هذا الجانب، والجدير بالذكر أن آخر قصيدة كتبها دنقل هي "الجنوبي".

لم يستطع المرض أن يوقف أمل دنقل عن الشعر حتى قال عنه احمد عبد المعطي حجازي ((انه صراع بين متكافئين، الموت والشعر)).

رحل أمل دنقل عن دنيانا في 21 مايو عام 1983م لتنتهي معاناته في دنيانا مع كل شيء. كانت آخر لحظاته في الحياة برفقة د.جابر عصفور وعبد الرحمن الأبنودي صديق عمره، مستمعاً إلى إحدى الأغاني الصعيدية القديمة، أراد أن تتم دفنته على نفقته لكن أهله تكفلوا بها.
*
مؤلفات عن أمل دنقل*

   1. حسن الغرفي ـ أمل دنقل: عن التجربة والموقف ـ مطابع إفريقيا الشرق، الدار البيضاء 1985.
   2. السماح عبد الله – مختارات من شعر أمل دنقل – مكتبة الأسرة، القاهرة 2005
   3. عبلة الرويني ـ الجنوبي: أمل دنقل ـ مكتبة مدبولي ـ القاهرة 1985.
   4. جابر قميحة ـ التراث الإنساني في شعر أمل دنقل ـ هجر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع والإعلان ـ القاهرة 1987.
   5. سيد البحراوي ـ في البحث عن لؤلؤة المستحيل ـ سلسلة "الكتاب الجديد" ـ دار الفكر الجديد ـ بيروت 1988.
   6. نسيم مجلي – أمل دنقل أمير شعراء الرفض، كتاب المواهب القاهرة 1986
   7. عبد السلام المساوي ـ البنيات الدالة في شعر أمل دنقل ـ منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب ـ دمشق 1994.
   8. عِمْ صباحاً أيها الصَّقر المجنَّح: دراسة في شعر أمل دنقل، حلمي سالم.

*من قصائد أمل دنقل*

من قصيدة لا تصالح:

"لا تصالحْ

لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم!

لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ

أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟

أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟!

أعيناه عينا أخيك؟!

وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك

بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟"

"لا تصالحْ

ولو وقفت ضد سيفك كل الشيوخْ

والرجال التي ملأتها الشروخْ

هؤلاء الذين يحبون طعم الثريدْ

وامتطاء العبيدْ

هؤلاء الذين تدلت عمائمهم فوق أعينهم

وسيوفهم العربية قد نسيت سنوات الشموخْ

لا تصالحْ

فليس سوى أن تريدْ

أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان الوحيدْ

وسواك.. المسوخْ!

لا تصالح.. حتى وإن منحوك الذهب

ترى إن فقأتُ عينيكَ..

و ثبتتُ مكانهما جوهرتين

هل ترى؟

هي أشياءٌ لا تُشتَرى!"


كلمات سبارتكوس الأخيرة

(مزج أوّل):

المجد للشيطان.. معبود الرياح

من قال "لا" في وجه من قالوا "نعم"

من علّم الإنسان تمزيق العدم

من قال "لا".. فلم يمت، وظلّ روحا أبديّة الألم !

(مزج ثان):

معلّق أنا على مشانق الصباح

وجبهتي – بالموت – محنيّة

لأنّني لم أحنها.. حيّه !

......

يا اخوتي الذين يعبرون في الميدان مطرقين

منحدرين في نهاية المساء

في شارع الاسكندر الأكبر:

لا تخجلوا..ولترفعوا عيونكم إليّ

لأنّكم معلقون جانبي.. على مشانق القيصر

فلترفعوا عيونكم إليّ

لربّما.. إذا التقت عيونكم بالموت في عينيّ

يبتسم الفناء داخلي.. لأنّكم رفعتم رأسكم.. مرّه !

سيزيف لم تعد على أكتافه الصّخره

يحملها الذين يولدون في مخادع الرّقيق

والبحر.. كالصحراء.. لا يروى العطش

لأنّ من يقول "لا" لا يرتوي إلاّ من الدموع !

.. فلترفعوا عيونكم للثائر المشنوق

فسوف تنتهون مثله.. غدا

وقبّلوا زوجاتكم.. هنا.. على قارعة الطريق

فسوف تنتهون ها هنا.. غدا

فالانحناء مرّ..

والعنكبوت فوق أعناق الرجال ينسج الردى

فقبّلوا زوجاتكم.. إنّي تركت زوجتي بلا وداع

وإن رأيتم طفلي الذي تركته على ذراعها بلا ذراع

فعلّموه الانحناء !

علّموه الانحناء !

الله. لم يغفر خطيئة الشيطان حين قال لا !

والودعاء الطيّبون..

هم الذين يرثون الأرض في نهاية المدى

لأنّهم.. لا يشنقون !

فعلّموه الانحناء..

وليس ثمّ من مفر

لا تحلموا بعالم سعيد

فخلف كلّ قيصر يموت: قيصر جديد !

وخلف كلّ ثائر يموت: أحزان بلا جدوى..

ودمعة سدى !

(مزج ثالث):

يا قيصر العظيم: قد أخطأت.. إنّي أعترف

دعني- على مشنقتي – ألثم يدك

ها أنذا أقبّل الحبل الذي في عنقي يلتف

فهو يداك، وهو مجدك الذي يجبرنا أن نعبدك

دعني أكفّر عن خطيئتي

أمنحك – بعد ميتتي – جمجمتي

تصوغ منها لك كأسا لشرابك القويّ

.. فان فعلت ما أريد:

إن يسألوك مرّة عن دمي الشهيد

وهل ترى منحتني "الوجود" كي تسلبني "الوجود"

فقل لهم قد مات.. غير حاقد عليّ

وهذه الكأس – التي كانت عظامها جمجمته –

وثيقة الغفران لي

يا قاتلي: إنّي صفحت عنك..

في اللّحظة التي استرحت بعدها منّي :

استرحت منك !

لكنّني.. أوصيك إن تشأ شنق الجميع

أن ترحم الشّجر !

لا تقطع الجذوع كي تنصبها مشانقا

لا تقطع الجذوع

فربّما يأتي الربيع

"والعام عام جوع"

فلن تشم في الفروع.. نكهة الثمر !

وربّما يمرّ في بلادنا الصيف الخطر

فتقطع الصحراء. باحثا عن الظلال

فلا ترى سوى الهجير والرمال والهجير والرمال

والظمأ الناريّ في الضلوع !

يا سيّد الشواهد البيضاء في الدجى..

يا قيصر الصقيع !

(مزج رابع):

يا اخوتي الذين يعبرون في الميدان في انحناء

منحدرين في نهاية المساء

لا تحلموا بعالم سعيد..

فخلف كلّ قيصر يموت: قيصر جديد.

وإن رأيتم في الطريق هانيبال

فأخبروه أنّني انتظرته مديّ على أبواب "روما" المجهدة

وانتظرت شيوخ روما – تحت قوس النصر – قاهر الأبطال

ونسوة الرومان بين الزينة المعربدة

ظللن ينتظرن مقدّم الجنود..

ذوي الرؤوس الأطلسيّة المجعّدة

لكن هانيبال لم تأتي جنوده المجنّدة

فأخبروه أنّني انتظرته..انتظرته..

لكنّه لم يأت !

وأنّني انتظرته..حتّى انتهيت في حبال الموت

وفي المدى: قرطاجه بالنار تحترق

قرطاجه كانت ضمير الشمس: قد تعلّمت معنى الركوع

والعنكبوت فوق أعناق الرجال

والكلمات تختنق

يا اخوتي: قرطاجة العذراء تحترق

فقبّلوا زوجاتكم، إنّي تركت زوجتي بلا وداع

وإن رأيتم طفلى الذي تركته على ذراعها.. بلا ذراع

فعلّموه الانحناء..

علّموه الانحناء..

علّموه الانحناء..

----------


## اليمامة

*أقدم لكم روح أمل دنقل ..*

البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة

أيتها العرافة المقدَّسةْ ..

جئتُ إليك .. مثخناً بالطعنات والدماءْ

أزحف في معاطف القتلى، وفوق الجثث المكدّسة

منكسر السيف، مغبَّر الجبين والأعضاءْ.

أسأل يا زرقاءْ ..

عن فمكِ الياقوتِ عن، نبوءة العذراء

عن ساعدي المقطوع.. وهو ما يزال ممسكاً بالراية المنكَّسة

عن صور الأطفال في الخوذات.. ملقاةً على الصحراء

عن جاريَ الذي يَهُمُّ بارتشاف الماء..

فيثقب الرصاصُ رأسَه .. في لحظة الملامسة !

عن الفم المحشوِّ بالرمال والدماء !!

أسأل يا زرقاء ..

عن وقفتي العزلاء بين السيف .. والجدارْ !

عن صرخة المرأة بين السَّبي. والفرارْ ؟

كيف حملتُ العار..

ثم مشيتُ ؟ دون أن أقتل نفسي ؟ ! دون أن أنهار ؟ !

ودون أن يسقط لحمي .. من غبار التربة المدنسة ؟ !

تكلَّمي أيتها النبية المقدسة

تكلمي .. باللهِ .. باللعنةِ .. بالشيطانْ

لا تغمضي عينيكِ، فالجرذان ..

تلعق من دمي حساءَها .. ولا أردُّها !

تكلمي ... لشدَّ ما أنا مُهان

لا اللَّيل يُخفي عورتي .. كلا ولا الجدران !

ولا اختبائي في الصحيفة التي أشدُّها ..

ولا احتمائي في سحائب الدخان !

.. تقفز حولي طفلةٌ واسعةُ العينين .. عذبةُ المشاكسة

( - كان يَقُصُّ عنك يا صغيرتي .. ونحن في الخنادْق

فنفتح الأزرار في ستراتنا .. ونسند البنادقْ

وحين مات عَطَشاً في الصحَراء المشمسة ..

رطَّب باسمك الشفاه اليابسة ..

وارتخت العينان !)

فأين أخفي وجهيَ المتَّهمَ المدان ؟

والضحكةَ الطروب : ضحكتهُ..

والوجهُ .. والغمازتانْ ! ؟

* * *

أيتها النبية المقدسة ..

لا تسكتي .. فقد سَكَتُّ سَنَةً فَسَنَةً ..

لكي أنال فضلة الأمانْ

قيل ليَ "اخرسْ .."

فخرستُ .. وعميت .. وائتممتُ بالخصيان !

ظللتُ في عبيد ( عبسِ ) أحرس القطعان

أجتزُّ صوفَها ..

أردُّ نوقها ..

أنام في حظائر النسيان

طعاميَ : الكسرةُ .. والماءُ .. وبعض الثمرات اليابسة .

وها أنا في ساعة الطعانْ

ساعةَ أن تخاذل الكماةُ .. والرماةُ .. والفرسانْ

دُعيت للميدان !

أنا الذي ما ذقتُ لحمَ الضأن ..

أنا الذي لا حولَ لي أو شأن ..

أنا الذي أقصيت عن مجالس الفتيان ،

أدعى إلى الموت .. ولم أدع الى المجالسة !!

تكلمي أيتها النبية المقدسة

تكلمي .. تكلمي ..

فها أنا على التراب سائلٌ دمي

وهو ظمئُ .. يطلب المزيدا .

أسائل الصمتَ الذي يخنقني :

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

أجندلاً يحملن أم حديدا .. ؟!"

فمن تُرى يصدُقْني ؟

أسائل الركَّع والسجودا

أسائل القيودا :

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

أيتها العَّرافة المقدسة ..

ماذا تفيد الكلمات البائسة ؟

قلتِ لهم ما قلتِ عن قوافل الغبارْ ..

فاتهموا عينيكِ، يا زرقاء، بالبوار !

قلتِ لهم ما قلتِ عن مسيرة الأشجار ..

فاستضحكوا من وهمكِ الثرثار !

وحين فُوجئوا بحدِّ السيف : قايضوا بنا ..

والتمسوا النجاةَ والفرار !

ونحن جرحى القلبِ ،

جرحى الروحِ والفم .

لم يبق إلا الموتُ ..

والحطامُ ..

والدمارْ ..

وصبيةٌ مشرّدون يعبرون آخرَ الأنهارْ

ونسوةٌ يسقن في سلاسل الأسرِ،

وفي ثياب العارْ

مطأطئات الرأس.. لا يملكن إلا الصرخات الناعسة !

ها أنت يا زرقاءْ

وحيدةٌ ... عمياءْ !

وما تزال أغنياتُ الحبِّ .. والأضواءْ

والعرباتُ الفارهاتُ .. والأزياءْ !

فأين أخفي وجهيَ المُشَوَّها

كي لا أعكِّر الصفاء .. الأبله.. المموَّها.

في أعين الرجال والنساءْ !؟

وأنت يا زرقاء ..

وحيدة .. عمياء !

وحيدة .. عمياء !







ضد من

في غُرَفِ العمليات,

كان نِقابُ الأطباءِ أبيضَ,

لونُ المعاطفِ أبيض,

تاجُ الحكيماتِ أبيضَ, أرديةُ الراهبات,

الملاءاتُ,

لونُ الأسرّةِ, أربطةُ الشاشِ والقُطْن,

قرصُ المنوِّمِ, أُنبوبةُ المَصْلِ,

كوبُ اللَّبن,

كلُّ هذا يُشيعُ بِقَلْبي الوَهَنْ.

كلُّ هذا البياضِ يذكِّرني بالكَفَنْ!

فلماذا إذا متُّ..

يأتي المعزونَ مُتَّشِحينَ..

بشاراتِ لونِ الحِدادْ?

هل لأنَّ السوادْ..

هو لونُ النجاة من الموتِ,

لونُ التميمةِ ضدّ.. الزمنْ,

***

ضِدُّ منْ..?

ومتى القلبُ - في الخَفَقَانِ - اطْمأَنْ?!

***

بين لونين: أستقبِلُ الأَصدِقاء..

الذينَ يرون سريريَ قبرا

وحياتيَ.. دهرا

وأرى في العيونِ العَميقةِ

لونَ الحقيقةِ

لونَ تُرابِ الوطنْ!



زهور

وسلالٌ منَ الورِد,

ألمحُها بينَ إغفاءةٍ وإفاقه

وعلى كلِّ باقةٍ

اسمُ حامِلِها في بِطاقه

***

تَتَحدثُ لي الزَهراتُ الجميلهْ

أن أَعيُنَها اتَّسَعَتْ - دهشةً -

َلحظةَ القَطْف,

َلحظةَ القَصْف,

لحظة إعدامها في الخميلهْ!

تَتَحدثُ لي..

أَنها سَقَطتْ منْ على عرشِها في البسَاتين

ثم أَفَاقَتْ على عَرْضِها في زُجاجِ الدكاكينِ, أو بينَ أيدي المُنادين,

حتى اشترَتْها اليدُ المتَفضِّلةُ العابِرهْ

تَتَحدثُ لي..

كيف جاءتْ إليّ..

(وأحزانُها الملَكيةُ ترفع أعناقَها الخضْرَ)

كي تَتَمني ليَ العُمرَ!

وهي تجودُ بأنفاسِها الآخرهْ!!

***

كلُّ باقهْ..

بينَ إغماءة وإفاقهْ

تتنفسُ مِثلِىَ - بالكادِ - ثانيةً.. ثانيهْ

وعلى صدرِها حمَلتْ - راضيهْ...

اسمَ قاتِلها في بطاقهْ!



الجنوبي

صورة

هل أنا كنت طفلاً

أم أن الذي كان طفلاً سواي

هذه الصورة العائلية

كان أبي جالساً، وأنا واقفُ .. تتدلى يداي

رفسة من فرس

تركت في جبيني شجاً، وعلَّمت القلب أن يحترس

أتذكر

سال دمي

أتذكر

مات أبي نازفاً

أتذكر

هذا الطريق إلى قبره

أتذكر

أختي الصغيرة ذات الربيعين

لا أتذكر حتى الطريق إلى قبرها

المنطمس

أو كان الصبي الصغير أنا ؟

أم ترى كان غيري ؟

أحدق

لكن تلك الملامح ذات العذوبة

لا تنتمي الآن لي

و العيون التي تترقرق بالطيبة

الآن لا تنتمي لي

صرتُ عني غريباً

ولم يتبق من السنوات الغريبة

الا صدى اسمي

وأسماء من أتذكرهم -فجأة-

بين أعمدة النعي

أولئك الغامضون : رفاق صباي

يقبلون من الصمت وجها فوجها فيجتمع الشمل كل صباح

لكي نأتنس.

وجه

كان يسكن قلبي

وأسكن غرفته

نتقاسم نصف السرير

ونصف الرغيف

ونصف اللفافة

والكتب المستعارة

هجرته حبيبته في الصباح فمزق شريانه في المساء

ولكنه يعد يومين مزق صورتها

واندهش.

خاض حربين بين جنود المظلات

لم ينخدش

واستراح من الحرب

عاد ليسكن بيتاً جديداً

ويكسب قوتاً جديدا

يدخن علبة تبغ بكاملها

ويجادل أصحابه حول أبخرة الشاي

لكنه لا يطيل الزيارة

عندما احتقنت لوزتاه، استشار الطبيب

وفي غرفة العمليات

لم يصطحب أحداً غير خف

وأنبوبة لقياس الحرارة.

فجأة مات !

لم يحتمل قلبه سريان المخدر

وانسحبت من على وجهه سنوات العذابات

عاد كما كان طفلاً

سيشاركني في سريري

وفي كسرة الخبز، والتبغ

لكنه لا يشاركني .. في المرارة.

وجه

ومن أقاصي الجنوب أتى،

عاملاً للبناء

كان يصعد "سقالة" ويغني لهذا الفضاء

كنت أجلس خارج مقهى قريب

وبالأعين الشاردة

كنت أقرأ نصف الصحيفة

والنصف أخفي به وسخ المائدة

لم أجد غير عينين لا تبصران

وخيط الدماء.

وانحنيت عليه أجس يده

قال آخر : لا فائدة

صار نصف الصحيفة كل الغطاء

و أنا ... في العراء

وجه

ليت أسماء تعرف أن أباها صعد

لم يمت

هل يموت الذي كان يحيا

كأن الحياة أبد

وكأن الشراب نفد

و كأن البنات الجميلات يمشين فوق الزبد

عاش منتصباً، بينما

ينحني القلب يبحث عما فقد.

ليت "أسماء"

تعرف أن أباها الذي

حفظ الحب والأصدقاء تصاويره

وهو يضحك

وهو يفكر

وهو يفتش عما يقيم الأود .

ليت "أسماء" تعرف أن البنات الجميلات

خبأنه بين أوراقهن

وعلمنه أن يسير

ولا يلتقي بأحد .

مرآة

-هل تريد قليلاً من البحر ؟

-إن الجنوبي لا يطمئن إلى اثنين يا سيدي

البحر و المرأة الكاذبة.

-سوف آتيك بالرمل منه

وتلاشى به الظل شيئاً فشيئاً

فلم أستبنه.

.

.

-هل تريد قليلاً من الخمر؟

-إن الجنوبي يا سيدي يتهيب شيئين :

قنينة الخمر و الآلة الحاسبة.

-سوف آتيك بالثلج منه

وتلاشى به الظل شيئاً فشيئاً

فلم أستبنه

.

.

بعدما لم أجد صاحبي

لم يعد واحد منهما لي بشيئ

-هل نريد قليلاً من الصبر ؟

-لا ..

فالجنوبي يا سيدي يشتهي أن يكون الذي لم يكنه

يشتهي أن يلاقي اثنتين:

الحقيقة و الأوجه الغائبة.


الطيور

(1)

الطيورُ مُشردةٌ في السَّموات,

ليسَ لها أن تحطَّ على الأرضِ,

ليسَ لها غيرَ أن تتقاذفَها فلواتُ الرّياح!

ربما تتنزلُ..

كي تَستريحَ دقائقَ..

فوق النخيلِ - النجيلِ - التماثيلِ -

أعمِدةِ الكهرباء -

حوافِ الشبابيكِ والمشربيَّاتِ

والأَسْطحِ الخرَسانية.

(اهدأ, ليلتقطَ القلبُ تنهيدةً,

والفمُ العذبُ تغريدةً

والقطِ الرزق..)

سُرعانَ ما تتفزّعُ..

من نقلةِ الرِّجْل,

من نبلةِ الطّفلِ,

من ميلةِ الظلُّ عبرَ الحوائط,

من حَصوات الصَّياح!)

***

الطيورُ معلّقةٌ في السموات

ما بين أنسجةِ العَنكبوتِ الفَضائيِّ: للريح

مرشوقةٌ في امتدادِ السِّهام المُضيئةِ

للشمس,

(رفرفْ..

فليسَ أمامَك -

والبشرُ المستبيحونَ والمستباحونَ: صاحون -

ليس أمامك غيرُ الفرارْ..

الفرارُ الذي يتجدّد. كُلَّ صباح!)

(2)

والطيورُ التي أقعدتْها مخالَطةُ الناس,

مرتْ طمأنينةُ العَيشِ فَوقَ مناسِرِها..

فانتخَتْ,

وبأعينِها.. فارتخَتْ,

وارتضتْ أن تُقأقَىَء حولَ الطَّعامِ المتاحْ

ما الذي يَتَبقى لهَا.. غيرُ سَكينةِ الذَّبح,

غيرُ انتظارِ النهايه.

إن اليدَ الآدميةَ.. واهبةَ القمح

تعرفُ كيفَ تَسنُّ السِّلاح!

(3)

الطيورُ.. الطيورْ

تحتوي الأرضُ جُثمانَها.. في السُّقوطِ الأخيرْ!

والطُّيُورُ التي لا تَطيرْ..

طوتِ الريشَ, واستَسلَمتْ

هل تُرى علِمتْ

أن عُمرَ الجنَاحِ قصيرٌ.. قصيرْ?!

الجناحُ حَياة

والجناحُ رَدى.

والجناحُ نجاة.

والجناحُ.. سُدى!






شيء يحترق

شيء في قلبي يحترق

إذ يمضي الوقت ... فنفترق

و نمدّ الأيدي

يجمعنا حبّ

و تفرّقها .. طرق

***

.. ولأنت جواري ضاجعه

و أنا بجوارك ، مرتفق

و حديثك يغزله مرح

و الوجه .. حديث متّسق

ترخين جفونا

أغرقها سحر

فطفا فيها الغرق

و شبابك حان جبليّ

أرز ، و غدير ينبثق

و نبيذ ذهبيّ و حدي

مصطبح منه و مغتبق

و تغوص بقلبي نشوته

تدفعني فيك .. فتلتصق

و أمدّ يدين معربدتين

فثوبك في كفّي ..

مزّق

و ذراعك يلتفّ

و نهر من أقصى الغابة يندفق

و أضمّك

شفة في شفة

فيغيب الكون ، و ينطبق

...............

و تموت النار

فنرقبها

بجفون حار بها الأرق

خجلى !

و شفاهك ذائبه

و ثمارك نشوى تندلق


مقابلة خاصة مع ابن نوح

جاء طوفانُ نوحْ!

المدينةُ تغْرقُ شيئاً.. فشيئاً

تفرُّ العصافيرُ,

والماءُ يعلو.

على دَرَجاتِ البيوتِ

- الحوانيتِ -

- مَبْنى البريدِ -

- البنوكِ -

- التماثيلِ (أجدادِنا الخالدين) -

- المعابدِ -

- أجْوِلةِ القَمْح -

- مستشفياتِ الولادةِ -

- بوابةِ السِّجنِ -

- دارِ الولايةِ -

أروقةِ الثّكناتِ الحَصينهْ.

العصافيرُ تجلو..

رويداً..

رويدا..

ويطفو الإوز على الماء,

يطفو الأثاثُ..

ولُعبةُ طفل..

وشَهقةُ أمٍ حَزينه

الصَّبايا يُلوّحن فوقَ السُطوحْ!

جاءَ طوفانُ نوحْ.

هاهمُ "الحكماءُ" يفرّونَ نحوَ السَّفينهْ

المغنونَ- سائس خيل الأمير- المرابونَ- قاضى القضاةِ

(.. ومملوكُهُ!) -

حاملُ السيفُ - راقصةُ المعبدِ

(ابتهجَت عندما انتشلتْ شعرَها المُسْتعارْ)

- جباةُ الضرائبِ - مستوردو شَحناتِ السّلاحِ -

عشيقُ الأميرةِ في سمْتِه الأنثوي الصَّبوحْ!

جاءَ طوفان نوحْ.

ها همُ الجُبناءُ يفرّون نحو السَّفينهْ.

بينما كُنتُ..

كانَ شبابُ المدينةْ

يلجمونَ جوادَ المياه الجَمُوحْ

ينقلونَ المِياهَ على الكَتفين.

ويستبقونَ الزمنْ

يبتنونَ سُدود الحجارةِ

عَلَّهم يُنقذونَ مِهادَ الصِّبا والحضاره

علَّهم يُنقذونَ.. الوطنْ!

.. صاحَ بي سيدُ الفُلكِ - قبل حُلولِ

السَّكينهْ:

"انجِ من بلدٍ.. لمْ تعدْ فيهِ روحْ!"

قلتُ:

طوبى لمن طعِموا خُبزه..

في الزمانِ الحسنْ

وأداروا له الظَّهرَ

يوم المِحَن!

ولنا المجدُ - نحنُ الذينَ وقَفْنا

(وقد طَمسَ اللهُ أسماءنا!)

نتحدى الدَّمارَ..

ونأوي الى جبلٍِ لا يموت

(يسمونَه الشَّعب!)

نأبي الفرارَ..

ونأبي النُزوحْ!

كان قلبي الذي نَسجتْه الجروحْ

كان قَلبي الذي لَعنتْه الشُروحْ

يرقدُ - الآن - فوقَ بقايا المدينه

وردةً من عَطنْ

هادئاً..

بعد أن قالَ "لا" للسفينهْ

.. وأحب الوطن!







خطاب غير تاريخي

ها أنتَ تَسْترخي أخيراً..

فوداعاً..

يا صَلاحَ الدينْ.

يا أيُها الطَبلُ البِدائيُّ الذي تراقصَ الموتى

على إيقاعِه المجنونِ.

يا قاربَ الفَلِّينِ

للعربِ الغرقى الذين شَتَّتتْهُمْ سُفنُ القراصِنه

وأدركتهم لعنةُ الفراعِنه.

وسنةً.. بعدَ سنه..

صارت لهم "حِطينْ"..

تميمةَ الطِّفِل, وأكسيرَ الغدِ العِنّينْ

(جبل التوباد حياك الحيا)

(وسقى الله ثرانا الأجنبي!)

مرَّتْ خيولُ التُركْ

مَرت خُيولُ الشِّركْ

مرت خُيول الملكِ - النَّسر,

مرتْ خيول التترِ الباقينْ

ونحن - جيلاً بعد جيل - في ميادينِ المراهنه

نموتُ تحتَ الأحصِنه!

وأنتَ في المِذياعِ, في جرائدِ التَّهوينْ

تستوقفُ الفارين

تخطبُ فيهم صائِحاً: "حِطّينْ"..

وترتدي العِقالَ تارةً,

وترتدي مَلابس الفدائييّنْ

وتشربُ الشَّايَ مع الجنود

في المُعسكراتِ الخشِنه

وترفعُ الرايةَ,

حتى تستردَ المدنَ المرتهنَة

وتطلقُ النارَ على جوادِكَ المِسكينْ

حتى سقطتَ - أيها الزَّعيم

واغتالتْك أيدي الكَهَنه!

***

(وطني لو شُغِلتُ بالخلدِ عَنه..)

(نازعتني - لمجلسِ الأمنِ - نَفسي!)

***

نم يا صلاحَ الدين

نم.. تَتَدلى فوقَ قَبرِك الورودُ..

كالمظلِّيين!

ونحنُ ساهرونَ في نافذةِ الحَنينْ

نُقشّر التُفاحَ بالسِّكينْ

ونسألُ اللهَ "القُروضَ الحسَنه"!

فاتحةً:

آمينْ.




الكمان


لماذا يُتابِعُني أينما سِرتُ صوتُ الكَمانْ?

أسافرُ في القَاطراتِ العتيقه,

(كي أتحدَّث للغُرباء المُسِنِّينَ)

أرفعُ صوتي ليطغي على ضجَّةِ العَجلاتِ

وأغفو على نَبَضاتِ القِطارِ الحديديَّةِ القلبِ

(تهدُرُ مثل الطَّواحين)

لكنَّها بغتةً..

تَتباعدُ شيئاً فشيئا..

ويصحو نِداءُ الكَمان!

***

أسيرُ مع الناسِ, في المَهرجانات:

أُُصغى لبوقِ الجُنودِ النُّحاسيّ..

يملأُُ حَلقي غُبارُ النَّشيدِ الحماسيّ..

لكنّني فَجأةً.. لا أرى!

تَتَلاشى الصُفوفُ أمامي!

وينسرِبُ الصَّوتُ مُبْتعِدا..

ورويداً..

رويداً يعودُ الى القلبِ صوتُ الكَمانْ!

***

لماذا إذا ما تهيَّأت للنوم.. يأتي الكَمان?..

فأصغي له.. آتياً من مَكانٍ بعيد..

فتصمتُ: هَمْهمةُ الريحُ خلفَ الشَّبابيكِ,

نبضُ الوِسادةِ في أُذنُي,

تَتراجعُ دقاتُ قَلْبي,..

وأرحلُ.. في مُدنٍ لم أزُرها!

شوارعُها: فِضّةٌ!

وبناياتُها: من خُيوطِ الأَشعَّةِ..

ألْقى التي واعَدَتْني على ضَفَّةِ النهرِ.. واقفةً!

وعلى كَتفيها يحطُّ اليمامُ الغريبُ

ومن راحتيها يغطُّ الحنانْ!

أُحبُّكِ,

صارَ الكمانُ.. كعوبَ بنادقْ!

وصارَ يمامُ الحدائقْ.

قنابلَ تَسقطُ في كلِّ آنْ

وغَابَ الكَمانْ!






من أوراق أبو نوّاس

من أوراق أبونواس

(الورقة الأولى)

"ملِكٌ أم كتابهْ?"

صاحَ بي صاحبي; وهو يُلْقى بدرهمهِ في الهَواءْ

ثم يَلْقُفُهُ..

(خَارَجيْن من الدرسِ كُنّا.. وحبْرُ الطفْولةِ فوقَ الرداءْ

والعصافيرُ تمرقُ عبرَ البيوت,

وتهبطُ فوق النخيلِ البعيدْ!)

"ملِك أم كتابه?"

صاح بي.. فانتبهتُ, ورفَّتْ ذُبابه

حولَ عينيْنِ لامِعتيْنِ..!

فقلتْ: "الكِتابهْ"

... فَتَحَ اليدَ مبتَسِماً; كانَ وجهُ المليكِ السَّعيدْ

باسماً في مهابه!

...

"ملِكٌ أم كتابة?"

صحتُ فيهِ بدوري..

فرفرفَ في مقلتيهِ الصِّبا والنجابه

وأجابَ: "الملِكْ"

(دون أن يتلعثَمَ.. أو يرتبكْ!)

وفتحتُ يدي..

كانَ نقشُ الكتابه

بارزاً في صَلابه!

دارتِ الأرضُ دورتَها..

حَمَلَتْنا الشَّواديفُ من هدأةِ النهرِ

ألقتْ بنا في جداولِ أرضِ الغرابه

نتفرَّقُ بينَ حقولِ الأسى.. وحقولِ الصبابه.

قطرتيْنِ; التقينا على سُلَّم القَصرِ..

ذاتَ مَساءٍ وحيدْ

كنتُ فيهِ: نديمَ الرشِيد!

بينما صاحبي.. يتولى الحِجابه!!

***

(الورقة الثانية)

من يملكُ العملةَ

يُمسكُ بالوجهيْن!

والفقراءُ: بَيْنَ.. بيْنْ!

***

(الورقة الثالثة)

نائماً كنتُ جانبَه; وسمعتُ الحرسْ

يوقظون أبي!..

- خارجيٌّ?.

- أنا.. ?!

- مارقٌ?

- منْ? أنا!!

صرخَ الطفلُ في صدر أمّي..

(وأمّيَ محلولةُ الشَّعر واقفةٌ.. في ملابِسها المنزليه)

- إخرَسوا

واختبأنا وراءَ الجدارِ,

- إخرَسوا

وتسللَ في الحلقِ خيطٌ من الدمِ.

(كان أبي يُمسكُ الجرحَ,

يمسكُ قامته.. ومَهابَتَه العائليه!)

- يا أبي

- اخرسوا

وتواريتُ في ثوب أمِّيَ,

والطِّفلُ في صدرها ما نَبَسْ

ومَضوا بأبي

تاركين لنا اليُتم.. متَّشِحاً بالخرَس!!

***

(الورقة الرابعة)

أيها الشِعرُ.. يا أيُها الفَرحُ. المُخْتَلَسْ!!

(كلُّ ما كنتُ أكتبُ في هذهِ الصفحةِ الوَرَقيّه

صادرته العَسسْ!!)

***

(الورقة الخامسة)

... وأمّي خادمةٌ فارسيَّه

يَتَنَاقَلُ سادتُها قهوةَ الجِنسِ وهي تدير الحَطبْ

يتبادلُ سادتُها النظراتِ لأردافِها..

عندما تَنْحني لتُضيءَ اللَّهبْ

يتندَّر سادتُها الطيِّبون بلهجتِها الأعجميَّه!

نائماً كنتُ جانبَها, ورأيتُ ملاكَ القُدُسْ

ينحني, ويُرَبِّتَ وجنَتَها

وتراخى الذراعانِ عني قليلاً

قليلا..

وسارتْ بقلبي قُشَعْريرةُ الصمتِ:

- أمِّي;

وعادَ لي الصوتُ!

- أمِّي;

وجاوبني الموتُ!

- أمِّي;

وعانقتُها.. وبكيتْ!

وغامَ بي الدَّمعُ حتى احتَبَسْ!!

***

(الورقة السادسة)

لا تسألْني إن كانَ القُرآنْ

مخلوقاً.. أو أزَليّ.

بل سَلْني إن كان السُّلطانْ

لِصّاً.. أو نصفَ نبيّ!!

***

(الورقة السابعة)

كنتُ في كَرْبلاءْ

قال لي الشيخُ إن الحُسينْ

ماتَ من أجلِ جرعةِ ماءْ!

وتساءلتُ

كيف السيوفُ استباحتْ بني الأكرمينْ

فأجابَ الذي بصَّرتْه السَّماءْ:

إنه الذَّهبُ المتلألىءُ: في كلِّ عينْ.

إن تكُن كلماتُ الحسينْ..

وسُيوفُ الحُسينْ..

وجَلالُ الحُسينْ..

سَقَطَتْ دون أن تُنقذ الحقَّ من ذهبِ الأمراءْ?

أفتقدرُ أن تنقذ الحقَّ ثرثرةُ الشُّعراء?

والفراتُ لسانٌ من الدمِ لا يجدُ الشَّفتينْ?!

...

ماتَ من أجل جرعة ماءْ!

فاسقني يا غُلام.. صباحَ مساء

اسقِني يا غُلام..

علَّني بالمُدام..

أتناسى الدّماءْ!!

...

آه

من يوقف في رأسي الطواحين

ومن ينزع من قلبي السكاكين

ومن يقتل أطفالي المساكين

لئلا يكبروا في الشقق المفروشة الحمراء خدّامين

من يقتل أطفالي المساكين

لكيلا يصبحوا في الغد شحاذين

يستجدون أصحاب الدكاكين وأبواب المرابين

يبيعون لسيارات أصحاب الملايين الرياحين

وفي المترو يبيعون الدبابيس وياسين

وينسلون في الليل

يبيعون الجعارين لأفواج الغزاة السائحين

...

هذه الأرض التي ما وعد الله بها

من خرجوا من صلبها

وانغرسوا في تربها

وانطرحوا في حبها مستشهدين

فادخلوها بسلام آمنين

ادخلوها بسلام آمنين..














سفر ألف دال 

(الإصحاح الأول)

القِطاراتُ ترحلُ فوق قضيبينِ: ما كانَ ما سيكُونْ!

والسماءُ: رمادٌ;.. به صنعَ الموتُ قهوتَهُ,

ثم ذَرّاه كي تَتَنَشَّقَه الكائناتُ,

فينسَلّ بينَ الشَّرايينِ والأفئِده.

كلُّ شيءٍ - خلال الزّجاج - يَفِرُّ:

رذاذُ الغبارِ على بُقعةِ الضَّوءِ,

أغنيةُ الرِّيحِ,

قَنْطرةُ النهرِ,

سِربُ العَصافيرِ والأعمِدهْ.

كلُّ شيءٍ يفِرُّ,

فلا الماءُ تُمسِكُه اليدُ,

والحُلْمُ لا يتبقَّى على شُرفاتِ العُيونْ.

***

والقطاراتُ تَرحلُ, والراحلونْ..

يَصِلُونَ.. ولا يَصلُونْ!

(الإصحاح الثاني)

سنترال:

أعطِ للفتياتِ

- اللواتي يَنَمْنَ الى جانب الآلةِ الباردةِ -

(شارداتِ الخيالْ)

رقمي; رقمَ الموتِ; حتى أجيءَ الى العُرْسِ..

ذي الليلةِ الواحِدهْ!

أَعطِه للرجالْ..

عِندما يلثُمُون حَبيباتهم في الصَّباحِ, ويرتحلونَ

الى جَبَهاتِ القِتالْ!!

(الإصحاح الثالث)

الشُهورُ: زُهُورٌ; على حافَةِ القَلبِ تَنْمو.

وتُحرقُها الشَّمسُ ذاتُ العُيون الشَّتائيَّةِ المُطفأهْ.

***

زهرةٌ في إناءْ

تتوهَّجُ - في أوَّلِ الحبِّ - بيني وبينَكِ..

تُصبحُ طفلاً.. وأرجوحةً.. وامرأة.

زهرةً في الرِّداء

تَتَفَتَّحُ أوراقُها في حَياءْ

عندما نَتَخَاصرُّ في المشْيةِ الهادِئه.

زهرةُ من غِناء

تَتَورَّدُ فوق كَمنجاتِ صوتكِ

حين تفاجئكِ القُبلةُ الدافِئه.

زهرةٌ من بُكاء

تتجمَّدُ - فوقَ شُجيرةِ عينيكِ - في لحظاتِ الشِّجارِ الصغيرةِ,

أشواكُها: الحزنُ.. والكِبرياءْ.

زهرةٌ فوق قبرٍ صغيـرْ

تنحني; وأنا أتحاشى التطلعَ نحوكِ..

في لحظات الودَاعِ الأَخيرْ.

تَتَعرَّى; وتلتفُّ بالدَّمعِ - في كلِّ ليلٍ - إذا الصَّمتُ جاءْ.

لم يَعُدْ غيرُها.. من زهورِ المسَاء

هذه الزهرةُ - اللؤلؤه!

(الإصحاح الرابع)

تحبلُ الفتياتْ

في زيارات أعمامِهنَّ الى العائله.

ثم.. يُجْهِضُهُنَّ الزحامُ على سُلَّم "الحافِله"

وترام الضَّجيج!

***

تذهبُ السَّيداتْ

ليُعَالجْنَ أسنانَهنَّ فَيُؤْمِنَّ بالوحْدَة الشامله!

ويُجِدْنَ الهوى بلِسانِ "الخليج"!

***

يا أبانا الذي صارَ في الصَّيدليَّات والعُلَبِ العازله

نجّنا من يدِ "القابِلهْ"

نَجنّا.. حين نقضُم - في جنَّة البؤسِ - تفّاحَةَ العَربات وثيابِ الخُروجْ!!

(الإصحاح الخامس)

تصْرخين.. وتخترقينَ صُفوفَ الجُنودْ.

نتعانقُ في اللحظاتِ الأخيرةِ,..

في الدرجاتِ الأخيرةِ.. من سلّم المِقصلَهْ.

أتحسَّسُ وجهَكِ!

(هل أنت طِفلتيَ المستحيلةُ أم أمِّيَ الأرملةْ?)

أتحسسُ وجهَكِ!

(لمْ أكُ أعمى;.

ولكنَّهم أرفقُوا مقلتي ويدي بمَلَفِّ اعترافي

لتنظرَه السلُطاتُ..

فتعرفَ أنِّيَ راجعتهُ كلمةً.. كلمةً..

ثم وَقَّعتُهُ بيدي..

- ربما دسَّ هذا المحقِّقُ لي جملةً تنتهي بي الى الموتِ!

لكنهمْ وعدوا أن يُعيدوا اليَّ يديَّ وعينيَّ بعدَ

انتهاءِ المحاكمة العادِلهْ!)

زمنُ الموتِ لا ينتهي يا ابنتي الثاكلهْ

وأنا لستُ أوَّلَ من نبَّأ الناسَ عن زمنِ الزلزلهْ

وأنا لستُ أوَّلَ من قال في السُّوقِ..

إن الحمامةَ - في العُشِّ - تحتضنُ القنبلهْ!.

قَبّلبيني;.. لأنقلَ سرِّي الى شفتيك,

لأنقل شوقي الوحيد

لك, للسنبله,

للزُهور التي تَتَبرْعمُ في السنة المقبلهْ

قبّليني.. ولا تدْمعي..

سُحُبُ الدمعِ تَحجبني عن عيونِك..

في هذه اللَّحظةِ المُثقله

كثُرتْ بيننا السُّتُرُ الفاصِله

لا تُضيفي إليها سِتاراً جديدْ!

(الإصحاح السادس)

كان يجلسُ في هذه الزاويهْ.

كان يكتبُ, والمرأةُ العاريهْ

تتجوَّل بين الموائِدِ; تعرضُ فتنتَها بالثَّمنْ.

عندما سألَتْه عَن الحَربِ;

قال لها..

لا تخافي على الثروةِ الغاليهْ

فعَدوُّ الوطنْ

مثلُنا.. يخْتتنْ

مثلنا.. يعشقُ السّلَعَ الأجنبيَّهْ,

يكره لحمَ الخنازيرِ,

يدفعُ للبندقيَّةِ.. والغانيهْ!

.. فبكتْ!

كان يجلسُ في هذه الزّاويهْ.

عندما مرَّت المرأةُ العاريهْ

ودعاها; فقالتْ له إنها لن تُطيل القُعودْ

فهي منذُ الصباحِ تُفَتّشُ مُستشفياتِ الجُنودْ

عن أخيها المحاصرِ في الضفَّةِ الثانيهْ

(عادتِ الأرضُ.. لكنَّه لا يعودْ!)

وحكَتْ كَيف تحتملُ العبءَ طِيلة غربتهِ القاسيهْ

وحكتْ كيفَ تلبسُ - حين يجيءُ - ملابسَها الضافيهْ

وأرَتْهُ لهُ صورةً بين أطفالِهِ.. ذاتَ عيد

.. وبكت!!

(الإصحاح السابع)

أشعر الآنَ أني وحيدٌ;..

وأن المدينةَ في الليلِ..

(أشباحَها وبناياتِها الشَّاهِقه)

سُفنٌ غارقه

نهبتْها قراصنةُ الموتِ ثم رمتْها الى القاعِ.. منذُ سِنينْ.

أسندَ الرأسَ ربَّانُها فوقَ حافتِها,

وزجاجةُ خمرٍ مُحطّمةٌ تحت أقدامهِ;

وبقايا وسامٍ ثمين.

وتشَبَّث بحَّارةُ الأمسِ فيها بأعمدةِ الصَّمتِ في الأَروِقه

يتسلَّل من بين أسمالِهم سمكُ الذكريات الحزينْ.

وخناجرُ صامتهٌ,..

وطحالبُ نابتهٌ,

وسِلالٌ من القِططِ النافقه.

ليس ما ينبضُ الآنَ بالروحِ في ذلك العالمِ المستكينْ

غير ما ينشرُ الموجُ من عَلَمٍ.. (كان في هبّةِ الريحِ)

والآن يفركُ كفَّيْهِ في هذه الرُّقعةِ الضيِّقه!

سَيظلُّ.. على السَّارياتِ الكَسيرةِ يخفقُ..

حتى يذوبَ.. رويداً.. رويداً..

ويصدأُ فيه الحنينْ

دون أن يلثمَ الريحَ.. ثانيةً,

أو.. يرى الأرضَ,

أو.. يتنهَّدَ من شَمسِها المُحرِقه!

(الإصحاح الثامن)

آهِ.. سَيدتي المسبلهْ.

آه.. سيدةَ الصّمتِ واللفتاتِ الوَدودْ.

***

لم يكنْ داخلَ الشقَّةِ المُقفله

غيرُ قطٍ وحيدْ.

حين عادت من السُّوق تحملُ سلَّتها المُثقله

عرفتْ أن ساعي البريدْ

مَرَّ..

(في فُتحةِ البابِ..

كان الخِطابُ,

طريحاً..

ككلبِ الشَّهيدْ!)

.. قفز القِطٌ في الولوله!

قفزت من شبابيكِ جيرانِها الأَسئِله

آه.. سيدةَ الصمتِ والكلماتِ الشَّرُودْ

آه.. أيتُها الأَرملَه!

(الإصحاح التاسع)

دائماً - حين أمشي - أرى السُّتْرةَ القُرمزيَّةَ

بينَ الزحام.

وأرى شعرَكِ المتهدِّلَ فوقَ الكتِف.

وأرى وجهَك المتبدِّلَ..

فوق مرايا الحوانيتِ,

في الصُّور الجانبيَّةِ,

في لفتاتِ البناتِ الوحيداتِ,

في لمعانِ خدودِ المُحبين عندَ حُلول الظلامْ.

دائماً أتحسَّسُ ملمَسَ كفِّك.. في كلِّ كفّ.

المقاهي التي وهبَتْنَا الشَّرابَ,

الزوايا التي لا يرانا بها الناس,

تلكَ الليالي التي كانَ شعرُكِ يبتلُّ فيها..

فتختبيئينَ بصدري من المطرِ العَصَبي,

الهدايا التي نتشاجرُ من أجلِها,

حلقاتُ الدخانِ التي تتجَمَّعُ في لحظاتِ الخِصام

دائماً أنتِ في المُنتصف!

أنتِ بيني وبين كِتابي,

وبيني وبينَ فراشي,

وبيني وبينَ هدُوئي,

وبيني وبينَ الكَلامْ.

ذكرياتُكِ سِّجني, وصوتكِ يجلِدني

ودمي: قطرةٌ - بين عينيكِ - ليستْ تجِفْ!

فامنحيني السَّلام!

امنحيني السَّلامْ!

(الإصحاح العاشر)

الشوارعُ في آخرِ اللّيل... آه..

أراملُ متَّشحاتٌ.. يُنَهْنِهْنَ في عَتباتِ القُبورِ - البيوتْ.

قطرةً.. قطرةً; تتساقطُ أدمُعُهنَّ مصابيحَ ذابلةً,

تتشبث في وجْنةِ الليلِ, ثم.. تموتْ!

الشوارعُ - في آخر الليلِ - آه..

خيوطٌ من العَنْكبوتْ.

والمَصابيحُ - تلكَ الفراشاتُ - عالقةٌ في مخالبِها,

تتلوَّى.. فتعصرها, ثم تَنْحَلُّ شيئاً.. فشيئا..

فتمتصُّ من دمها قطرةً.. قطرةً;

فالمصابيحُ: قُوتْ!

الشوارعُ - في آخرِ الليلِ - آه..

أفاعٍ تنامُ على راحةِ القَمرِ الأبديّ الصَّموتْ

لَمَعانُ الجلودِ المفضَّضةِ المُسْتَطيلةِ يَغْدُو.. مصابيحَ..

مَسْمومةَ الضوءِ, يغفو بداخلِها الموتُ;

حتى إذا غَرَبَ القمرُ: انطفأتْ,

وغَلى في شرايينها السُّمُّ

تَنزفُه: قطرةً.. قطرةً; في السُكون المميتْ!

وأنا كنتُ بينَ الشوارعِ.. وحدي!

وبين المصابيحِ.. وحدي!

أتصبَّبُ بالحزنِ بين قميصي وجِلْدي.

قَطرةً.. قطرةً; كان حبي يموتْ!

وأنا خارجٌ من فراديسِهِ..

دون وَرْقَةِ تُوتْ!



سفر الخروج

(أغنية الكعكة الحجرية)

(الإصحاح الأول)

أيها الواقِفونَ على حافةِ المذبحهْ

أَشهِروا الأَسلِحهْ!

سَقطَ الموتُ; وانفرطَ القلبُ كالمسبحَهْ.

والدمُ انسابَ فوقَ الوِشاحْ!

المنَازلُ أضرحَةٌ,

والزنازن أضرحَةٌ,

والمدَى.. أضرِحهْ

فارفَعوا الأسلِحهْ

واتبَعُوني!

أنا نَدَمُ الغَدِ والبارحهْ

رايتي: عظمتان.. وجُمْجُمهْ,

وشِعاري: الصَّباحْ!

(الإصحاح الثاني)

دَقت الساعةُ المُتعبهْ

رَفعت أمُّه الطيبهْ

عينَها..!

(دفعتهُ كُعُوبُ البنادقِ في المركَبه!)

دقتِ السَّاعةُ المتْعبه

نَهَضتْ; نَسَّقتْ مكتبه..

(صَفعته يَدٌ..

- أَدخلتْهُ يدُ اللهِ في التجرُبه!)

دقَّت السَّاعةُ المُتعبه

جَلسَت أمهُ; رَتَقَتْ جوربهْ...

(وخزنةُ عُيونُ المُحقَّقِ..

حتى تفجّر من جلدِه الدَّمُ والأجوبه!)

دقَّتِ السَّاعةُ المتعبهْ!

دقَّتِ السَّاعة المتعبهْ!

(الإصحاح الثالث)

عِندما تهبطينَ على سَاحةِ القَومِ, لا تَبْدئي بالسَّلامْ.

فهمُ الآن يقتَسِمون صغارَك فوقَ صِحَافِ الطعام

بعد أن أشعَلوا النارَ في العشِّ..

والقشِّ..

والسُّنبلهْ.!

وغداً يذبحونكِ..

بحثاً عن الكَنزِ في الحوصله!

وغداً تَغْتَدي مُدُنُ الألفِ عامْ.!

مدناً.. للخِيام!

مدناً ترتقي دَرَجَ المقصلهْ!

(الإصحاح الرابع)

دقّتِ الساعةُ القاسيهْ

وقفوا في ميادينها الجهْمةِ الخَاويهْ

واستداروا على دَرَجاتِ النُّصُبْ

شجراً من لَهَبْ

تعصفُ الريحُ بين وُريقاتِه الغضَّةِ الدانيه

فَيئِنُّ: "بلادي.. بلادي"

(بلادي البعيدهْ!)

دقت الساعةُ القاسيهْ

"انظروا.."; هتفتْ غانيهْ

تتلوى بسيارة الرقَمِ الجُمركيِّ;





خمس أغنيات إلى حبيبتي..!

على جناح طائر

مسافر..

مسافر..

تأتيك خمس أغنيات حب

تأتيك كالمشاعر الضريرة

من غربة المصب

إليك: يا حبيبتي الاميره

الأغنية الأولى

مازلت أنت.....أنت

تأتلقين يا وسام الليل في ابتهال صمت

لكن أنا ،

أنا هنـــــــا:

بلا (( أنا ))

سألت أمس طفلة عن اسم شارع

فأجفلت..........ولم ترد

بلا هدى أسير في شوارع تمتد

وينتهي الطريق إذا بآخـر يطل

تقاطعُ ،

تقاطع

مدينتي طريقها بلا مصير

فأين أنت يا حبيبتي

لكي نسير

معا......،

فلا نعود،

لانصل.

الأغنية الثانية

تشاجرت امرأتان عند باب بيتنا

قولهما علي الجدران صفرة انفعال

لكن لفظا واحدا حيرني مدلوله

قالته إحداهن للأخرى

قالته فارتعشت كابتسامة الأسرى

تري حبيبتي تخونني

أنا الذي ارش الدموع ..نجم شوقنا

ولتغفري حبيبتي

فأنت تعرفين أن زمرة النساء حولنا

قد انهدلت في مزلق اللهيب المزمنة

وانت يا حبيبتي بشر

في قرننا العشرين تعشقين أمسياته الملونة

قد دار حبيبتي بخاطري هذا الكدر

لكني بلا بصر:

أبصرت في حقيبتي تذكارك العريق

يضمنا هناك في بحيرة القمر

عيناك فيهما يصل ألف رب

وجبهة ماسية تفنى في بشرتها سماحة المحب

أحسست أني فوق فوق أن اشك

وأنت فوق كل شك

وإني أثمت حينما قرأت اسم ذلك الطريق

لذا كتبت لك

لتغفري

الأغنية الثالثة

ماذا لديك يا هوى

اكثر مما سقيتني

اقمت بها بلا ارتحال

حبيبتي: قد جاءني هذا الهوى

بكلمة من فمك لذا تركته يقيم

وظل ياحبيبتي يشب

حتى يفع

حتى غدا في عنفوان رب

ولم يعد في غرفتي مكان

ما عادت الجدران تتسع

حطمت يا حبيبتي الجدران

حملته ، يحملني ،

الى مدائن هناك خلف الزمن

اسكرته ، اسكرني

من خمرة أكوابها قليلة التوازن

لم افلت

من قبضة تطير بي الى مدى الحقيقة

بأنني أصبت،....اشتاق يا حبيبتي





صفحات من كتاب الصيف والشتاء

- حمامة

حين سَرَتْ في الشارعِ الضَّوضاءْ

واندفَعَتْ سيارةٌ مَجنونةُ السَّائقْ

تطلقُ صوتَ بُوقِها الزاعقْ

في كبدِ الأَشياءْ:

تَفَزَّعَتْ حمامةٌ بيضاءْ

(كانت على تمثالِ نهضةِ مصرْ..

تَحْلُمُ في استِرخاءْ)

طارتْ, وحطَّتْ فوقَ قُبَّةِ الجامعةِ النُّحاسْ

لاهثةً, تلتقط الأَنفاسْ

وفجأةً: دندنتِ الساعه

ودقتِ الأجراسْ

فحلَّقتْ في الأُفْقِ.. مُرتاعهْ!

أيتُها الحمامةُ التي استقرَّتْ

فوقَ رأسِ الجسرْ

(وعندما أدارَ شُرطيُّ المرورِ يَدَهُ..

ظنتُه ناطوراً.. يصدُّ الطَّيرْ

فامتَلأتْ رعباً!)

أيتها الحمامةُ التَّعبى:

دُوري على قِبابِ هذه المدينةِ الحزينهْ

وأنشِدي للموتِ فيها.. والأسى.. والذُّعرْ

حتى نرى عندَ قُدومِ الفجرْ

جناحَكِ المُلقى..

على قاعدةِ التّمثالِ في المدينهْ

.. وتعرفين راحةَ السَّكينهْ!



فقرات من كتاب الموت


- 1 -

كلَّ صَباح..

أفتحُ الصنبورَ في إرهاقْ

مُغتسِلاً في مائِه الرقْراقْ

فيسقُطُ الماءُ على يدي.. دَمَا!

وعِندما..

أجلسُ للطّعام.. مُرغما:

أبصرُ في دوائِر الأطباقْ

جماجِماً..

جماجِماً..

مفغورةَ الأفواهِ والأَحداقْ!!

- 2 -

أحفظُ رأسي في الخزائنِ الحديديّهْ

وعندما أبدأُ رِحلتي النهاريّة

أحمل في مكانِها.. مذياعا!

(أنشرُ حوليَ البياناتِ الحماسيّةَ.. والصُّدَاعا)

وبعد أن أعودَ في خِتامِ جولتي المسائيّة

أحملُ في مكان رأسي الحقيقيّه:

.. قنّينيةَ الخمرِ الزُجاجيّه!

أعودُ مخموراً الى بيتيَ..

في الليلِ الأخيرْ

يوقفُني الشرْطيُّ في الشّارع.. للشُّبْهه

يوقفُني.. برهه!

وبعد أن أرشُوَهُ.. أواصل المسير!


مزامير


لفظ البحر أعضاءها في صباح أليم

فرأيت الكلوم

ورأيت أظافرها الدمويّة

تتلوّى على خصلة " ذهبيّة "

فحشوت جراحاتها بالرمال ،

و أدفأتها بنبيذ الكروم .

... ... ... ....

و تعيش معي الآن !

ما بيننا حائط من وجوم

بيننا نسمات " الغريم "

كلّ أمسية ..

تتسلّل في ساعة المد ، في الساعة القمريّة

تستريح على صخرة الأبديّة

تتسمّع سخرية الموج من تحت أقدامها

و صفير البواخر .. راحلة في السواد الفحميم

تتصاعد من شفتيها المملّحتين رياح السموم

تتساقط أدمعها في سهوم

و النجوم

( الغريقة في القاع )

تصعد ... واحدة .. بعد أخرى ..

فتلقطها

و تعدّ النجوم

في انتظار الحبيب القديم !






كلمات سبارتكوس الأخيرة

( مزج أوّل ) :

المجد للشيطان .. معبود الرياح

من قال " لا " في وجه من قالوا " نعم "

من علّم الإنسان تمزيق العدم

من قال " لا " .. فلم يمت ,

وظلّ روحا أبديّة الألم !

( مزج ثان ) :

معلّق أنا على مشانق الصباح

و جبهتي – بالموت – محنيّة

لأنّني لم أحنها .. حيّه !

... ...

يا اخوتي الذين يعبرون في الميدان مطرقين

منحدرين في نهاية المساء

في شارع الاسكندر الأكبر :

لا تخجلوا ..و لترفعوا عيونكم إليّ

لأنّكم معلقون جانبي .. على مشانق القيصر

فلترفعوا عيونكم إليّ

لربّما .. إذا التقت عيونكم بالموت في عينيّ

يبتسم الفناء داخلي .. لأنّكم رفعتم رأسكم .. مرّه !

" سيزيف " لم تعد على أكتافه الصّخره

يحملها الذين يولدون في مخادع الرّقيق

و البحر .. كالصحراء .. لا يروى العطش

لأنّ من يقول " لا " لا يرتوي إلاّ من الدموع !

.. فلترفعوا عيونكم للثائر المشنوق

فسوف تنتهون مثله .. غدا

و قبّلوا زوجاتكم .. هنا .. على قارعة الطريق

فسوف تنتهون ها هنا .. غدا

فالانحناء مرّ ..

و العنكبوت فوق أعناق الرجال ينسج الردى

فقبّلوا زوجاتكم .. إنّي تركت زوجتي بلا وداع

و إن رأيتم طفلي الذي تركته على ذراعها بلا ذراع

فعلّموه الانحناء !

علّموه الانحناء !

الله . لم يغفر خطيئة الشيطان حين قال لا !

و الودعاء الطيّبون ..

هم الذين يرثون الأرض في نهاية المدى

لأنّهم .. لا يشنقون !

فعلّموه الانحناء ..

و ليس ثمّ من مفر

لا تحلموا بعالم سعيد

فخلف كلّ قيصر يموت : قيصر جديد !

وخلف كلّ ثائر يموت : أحزان بلا جدوى ..

و دمعة سدى !

( مزج ثالث ) :

يا قيصر العظيم : قد أخطأت .. إنّي أعترف

دعني- على مشنقتي – ألثم يدك

ها أنذا أقبّل الحبل الذي في عنقي يلتف

فهو يداك ، و هو مجدك الذي يجبرنا أن نعبدك

دعني أكفّر عن خطيئتي

أمنحك – بعد ميتتي – جمجمتي

تصوغ منها لك كأسا لشرابك القويّ

.. فان فعلت ما أريد :

إن يسألوك مرّة عن دمي الشهيد

و هل ترى منحتني " الوجود " كي تسلبني " الوجود "

فقل لهم : قد مات .. غير حاقد عليّ

و هذه الكأس – التي كانت عظامها جمجمته –

وثيقة الغفران لي

يا قاتلي : إنّي صفحت عنك ..

في اللّحظة التي استرحت بعدها منّي :

استرحت منك !

لكنّني .. أوصيك إن تشأ شنق الجميع

أن ترحم الشّجر !

لا تقطع الجذوع كي تنصبها مشانقا

لا تقطع الجذوع

فربّما يأتي الربيع

" و العام عام جوع "

فلن تشم في الفروع .. نكهة الثمر !

وربّما يمرّ في بلادنا الصيف الخطر

فتقطع الصحراء . باحثا عن الظلال

فلا ترى سوى الهجير و الرمال و الهجير و الرمال

و الظمأ الناريّ في الضلوع !

يا سيّد الشواهد البيضاء في الدجى ..

يا قيصر الصقيع !

( مزج رابع ) :

يا اخوتي الذين يعبرون في الميدان في انحناء

منحدرين في نهاية المساء

لا تحلموا بعالم سعيد ..

فخلف كلّ قيصر يموت : قيصر جديد .

و إن رأيتم في الطريق " هانيبال "

فأخبروه أنّني انتظرته مديّ على أبواب " روما " المجهدة

و انتظرت شيوخ روما – تحت قوس النصر – قاهر الأبطال

و نسوة الرومان بين الزينة المعربدة

ظللن ينتظرن مقدّم الجنود ..

ذوي الرؤوس الأطلسيّة المجعّدة

لكن " هانيبال " ما جاءت جنوده المجنّدة

فأخبروه أنّني انتظرته ..انتظرته ..

لكنّه لم يأت !

و أنّني انتظرته ..حتّى انتهيت في حبال الموت

و في المدى : " قرطاجه " بالنار تحترق

" قرطاجه " كانت ضمير الشمس : قد تعلّمت معنى الركوع

و العنكبوت فوق أعناق الرجال

و الكلمات تختنق

يا اخوتي : قرطاجة العذراء تحترق

فقبّلوا زوجاتكم ،

إنّي تركت زوجتي بلا وداع

و إن رأيتم طفلى الذي تركته على ذراعها .. بلا ذراع

فعلّموه الانحناء ..

علّموه الانحناء ..

علّموه الانحناء ..





أختتم لكم بديع أمل دنقل ..الفنان الفذ فى احساسه وفى عبقريتة بكلمات ابارتاكوس ..تابعوا الفيديو ..كم هو مؤثر ..

تحياتى

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*هذا الكوميديان حكايته حكاية !*

هذا الإنسان قادر فعلا على أن يشفى صداعنا ..حدث هذا معى شخصيا ..بمجرد أن أرى إحدى أفلامه أنسى الدنيا وأغرق فى طرافته..فى جو الفكاهة الذى لا يأخذك سوى لعالم عامر بالضحك والقهقهات ..

والكوميديان إنسان مسكين فى الحقيقة ..مهمته شاقة ..مهمة إضحاكنا طول الوقت تتطلب منه ألا يبدى أحزانه قط ..فلو حصل بالتأكيد سنتعجب ونتساءل ماله! ..ماله لا يضحك ؟
هو محروم من المشاركة فى المناسبات الجادة مثل العزاء مثلا .. :: 
لكم أن تتصوروا معى إسماعيل ياسين وهو يذهب لتقديم واجب عزاء ..تخيلوا ماذا سيكون شعور الناس فى السرادق ..هل سيكتمون أنفاسهم من الضحك  لمجرد رؤيته يدخل من المدخل ..ولأن الضحك معدى سرعان ما سيتحول العزاء إلى بارتيتة ضحك ..ويبوظ العزاء  :: 

إنه إسماعيل ياسين أعزائى أبناء مصر ..رفيقنا هذه المرة فى ملامح الهوية ..لاشك أنه من ملامح الهوية الواضحة ..هذا المصرى الأصيل الشهير بخفة الدم المصرية غير العادية ..وهو فنان ظاهرة بكل المقاييس وكان صاحب أسلوب مميز جداً في الأداء جعله معشوق الملايين صغارا وكبارا . ومازالت أفلامه موضع إعجاب الملايين حتى الآن ..سنتحدث عنه هذه المرة ونستعرض أجزاء من حياته وأعماله وصوره..أعتقد أنكم ابتسمتوا على الأقل لمجرد ذِكرى لإسماعيل ياسين ..وهذا مما لاشك فيه يسعدنى ..وقطعا فى صالحه ..رحم الله المبدع الإنسان الفنان إسماعيل ياسين ..



إسماعيل ياسين، (15 سبتمبر 1912 - 24 مايو 1972) كان ممثلا مصرياً ولد بمدينة السويس واشتهر بأعماله الكوميدية وهو يعتبر أحد كبار ممثلي الكوميديا المصرية في السينما والمسرح.

بدأ إسماعيل ياسين مطربا ثم مونولوجست، ذلك الفن الذي اندثر بعد أن كان يرصد وينقض الظواهر الاجتماعية السائدة في ذلك العصر. قدم إسماعيل ياسين إلي القاهرة في بدايات الثلاثينيات لكي يبحث عن مشواره الفني كمطرب، إلا أن شكله وخفة ظله حجبا عنه النجاح في الغناء، وقد امتلك إسماعيل الصفات التي جعلت منه نجما من نجوم الاستعراض حيث أنه مطرب ومونولوجست وممثل، وظل أحد رواد هذا الفن علي امتداد عشر سنوات من عام 1935- 1945 ثم عمل بالسينما وأصبح أحد أبرز نجومها وهو ثاني إثنين في تاريخ السينما أنتجت لهما أفلام بأسمائهما بعد ليلي مراد، ومن هذه الأفلام (إسماعيل ياسين في متحف الشمع - إسماعيل ياسين يقابل ريا وسكينة - إسماعيل ياسين في الجيش - إسماعيل ياسين في البوليس – إسماعيل ياسين في الطيران – إسماعيل ياسين في البحرية – إسماعيل ياسين في مستشفي المجانين..إلخ).

بدايته




ولد أسطورة السينما المصرية وأفضل كوميدي أنجبه الوطن العربي إسماعيل ياسين عام1912، وهو الابن الوحيد لصائغ ميسور الحال في شارع عباس بمدينة السويس، وتوفت والدته وهو لا يزال طفلا يافعا.

التحق الصغير إسماعيل بأحد الكتاتيب، ثم تابع في مدرسة ابتدائية حتى الصف الرابع الابتدائي. عندما أفلس محل الصاغة الخاص بوالده نتيجة لسوء إنفاقه ثم دخل والده السجن لتراكم الديون عليه، اضطر الفتى للعمل مناديا أمام محل لبيع الأقمشة، فقد كان عليه أن يتحمل مسئولية نفسه منذ صغره. ثم أضطر إلى هجر المنزل خوفا من بطش زوجة أبيه ليعمل مناديا للسيارات بأحد المواقف بالسويس.

كان إسماعيل ياسين يعشق أغنيات الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب ويرددها منذ نعومة أظافره، ويحلم بأن يكون مطربا منافسا له.

من السويس إلى القاهرة




عندما بلغ من العمر 17 عاما اتجه إلى القاهرة في بداية الثلاثينات حيث عمل صبيا في أحد المقاهي بشارع محمد على وأقام بالفنادق الصغيرة الشعبية. ثم التحق بالعمل مع الأسطى "نوسة"، والتي كانت أشهر راقصات الأفراح الشعبية في ذلك الوقت. ولأنه لم يجد مايكفيه من المال تركها ليعمل وكيلا في مكتب أحد المحامين للبحث عن لقمة العيش أولا.

ثم عاد يفكر مرة ثانية في تحقيق حلمه الفني فذهب إلى بديعة مصابني، بعد أن اكتشفه توأمه الفني وصديق عمره وشريك رحلة كفاحه الفنية المؤلف الكوميدي الكبير أبو السعود الإبياري والذي كون معه ثنائياً فنياً شهيراً وكان شريكاً له في ملهى بديعة مصابني ثم في السينما والمسرح, وهو الذي رشحه لبديعة مصابني لتقوم بتعيينه بفرقتها وبالفعل انضم إلى فرقتها ليلقي المونولوجات في ملهى بديعة مصابني.

استطاع إسماعيل يس أن ينجح في فن المونولوج، وظل عشر سنوات من عام 1935- 1945 متألقا في هذا المجال حتى أصبح يلقى المونولوج في الإذاعة نظير أربعة جنيهات عن المونولوج الواحد شاملا أجر التأليف والتلحين, والذي كان يقوم بتأليفه دائماً توأمه الفني أبو السعود الإبياري.


السينما



وفى عام 1939 كان بداية دخوله السينما، عندما اختاره فؤاد الجزايرلى ليشترك في فيلم (خلف الحبايب). وقدم العديد من الأفلام لعب فيها الدور الثاني من أشهرها في تلك الفترة (علي بابا والأربعين حرامي) و(نور الدين والبحارة الثلاثة) و(القلب له واحد).وقد قدم إسماعيل ياسين أكثر من 482 فيلم في حياته.


البطولة مطلقة



في عام 1945 جذبت موهبة إسماعيل ياسين انتباه أنور وجدي فاستعان به في معظم أفلامه، ثم أنتج له عام 1949 أول بطولة مطلقة في فيلم (الناصح) أمام الوجه الجديد ماجدة.

استطاع ياسين أن يكون نجما لشباك التذاكر تتهافت عليه الجماهير، وكانت أعوام 52 و 53 و54 عصره الذهبي، حيث مثل 16 فيلما في العام الواحد وهذا لم يستطع أن يحققه أي فنان آخر.

وعلى الرغم من أن إسماعيل ياسين كان لا يتمتع بالوسامة والجمال، وهي الصفات المعتادة في نجوم الشباك في ذلك الوقت، إلا أنه استطاع أن يجذب إليه الجماهير عندما كان يسخر من شكله وكبر فمـه في معظم أعماله. فاستطاع أن يقفز للصفوف الأولى وأن يحجز مكانا بارزا مما سعى المنتجين للتعاقد معه على أفلام جديدة وأصبح البطل الوحيد الذي تقترن الأفلام باسمه حتى وصل للقمة.

وفي عام 1954 ساهم في صياغة تاريخ المسرح الكوميدي المصري وكون فرقة تحمل اسمه بشراكة توأمه الفني وشريك مشواره الفني المؤلف الكبير أبو السعود الإبياري، وظلت هذه الفرقة تعمل على مدي 12 عاما حتى 1966 قدم خلالها ما يزيد علي 50 مسرحية بشكل شبه يومي من تأليف أبو السعود الإبياري.


سلسلة أفلام باسمه



بداية من عام 1955 كون هو وتوأمه الفني أبو السعود الإبياري مع المخرج فطين عبد الوهاب ثلاثياً من أهم الثلاثيات في تاريخ السينما المصرية وتاريخ إسماعيل ياسين وأبو السعود الإبياري أيضاً فقد عملوا معاً في أفلام عديدة.

و يذكر أن 30% من الأفلام التي قدمها نجم الكوميديا كان وراءها المخرج فطين عبد الوهاب، وكانت تحمل أغلبها اسم إسماعيل ياسين، حيث انتجت له الأفلام باسمه بعد ليلى مراد، ومن هذه الأفلام إسماعيل ياسين في متحف الشمع - إسماعيل ياسين يقابل ريا وسكينة - إسماعيل ياسين في الجيش - إسماعيل ياسين في البوليس – إسماعيل ياسين في الطيران – إسماعيل ياسين في البحرية – إسماعيل ياسين في مستشفي المجانين – إسماعيل ياسين طرزان - إسماعيل ياسين للبيع, والتي كان معظمها من تأليف أبو السعود الإبياري.

ولازمه في هذه الأفلام الممثل رياض القصبجى الشهير بالشاويش عطية، حيث كانت مشاهدهما – ولا تزال إلى الآن - محطة هامة في تاريخ الكوميديا والتي يستمتع بها الجمهور حتى الآن بسبب المفارقات العجيبة والمواقف الطبيعية.


ثنائيات




التقت شاديه بإسماعيل ياسين في حوالي 23 فيلما ما بين عامي 1949 و 1954 بمعدل لا يقل عن 3 أفلام في العام الواحد. وكان أول لقاء بينهما في فيلم (كلام الناس) ثم التقيا مره أخرى في فيلم (صاحبه الملاليم) وكان لنجاحهما معا أكبر الأثر مما جعل المنتجين والمخرجين يجمعون بينهما. فكان لإسماعيل ياسين دورا بارزا في أفلام شاديه حتى ولو لم يكن هو البطل الرئيسي للفيلم.

ومن الأفلام التي جمعتهم في الهوا سوا وحماتي قنبلة ذريه و(مغامرات إسماعيل يس) و(الظلم حرام) و(الحقونى بالمأذون) ويعتبر فيلم (الستات ما يعرفوش يكدبوا) آخر فيلم جمع بينهما عام 1954 بالاشتراك مع شكري سرحان وزينات صدقي.

مثل إسماعيل يس مع الكثير من الممثلين والمطربين فقد قضى مدة طويلة في دور الرجل الثاني أو مساند البطل حتى واتته الفرصه فأصبح بطلاً وقام ببطولة الكثير من الأفلام إلتي تبدأ باسمه وقد شاركه في أكثر هذه الأفلام أصدقاء عمره (رياض القصبجى، زينات صدقى، حسن فايق، عبد الفتاح القصرى، عبد السلام النابلسي).

أهم المشاهد




ولإسماعيل يس مشاهد لا تنسى سواء في أفلام قام ببطولتها أو قدم الدور الثاني منها فيلم (الآنسة ماما) لحلمي رفلة 1950 قدم مع محمد فوزي وصباح نموذجا بديعا لفن «البيرلسك» أو المحاكاة الكاريكاتورية الساخرة لمشاهد شهيرة، وكان هذا في الاسكتش عنوانه «أبطال الغرام» ويتضمن ثلاثة مواقف «كلاسيكية» «قيس وليلى»، «انطونيو وكليوباترا»، «روميو وجولييت».

وفي (دهب) الذي أخرجه أنور وجدي عام 1953، قدم إسماعيل ياسين مشهدا صامتا من فن البانتوميم، عندما يندمج في أكل «المعكرونة» الوهمية، وشرب الشوربة التي لا وجود لها. وفي الفيلم نفسه قدم مع الطفلة فيروز عدة استعراضات غنائية تضاف إلى الثروة الهائلة التي خلفها، في هذا المجال.

فيلم «الآنسة حنفي (فيلم)» لفطين عبد الوهاب 1954 الذي يكتسب قيمة فريدة سواء بكشفه عن سلبيات الرجل «الشرقي» المصر على حقه في الهيمنة على المرأة ـ إسماعيل ياسين قبل أن يتحول إلى الآنسة حنفي ـ أو بكشفه عن إصرار المرأة على انتزاع حقوقها ـ إسماعيل بعد تحوله إلى آنسة ـ وبلمسات إسماعيل ياسين الساحرة وبأدائه «الكاريكاتوري» خصوصا في مشاهد الحمل والولادة، ما زال الفيلم قادرا على إثارة الضحك حتى الآن.


المسرح



وقد استعان إسماعيل ياسين وشريكه أبو السعود الإبياري بعدد كبير من المخرجين المرموقين في إخراج مسرحياتهم منهم: السيد بدير، محمد توفيق، عبد المنعم مدبولي، نور الدمرداش. كما عمل في مسرح إسماعيل ياسين نخبة كبيرة من كبار النجوم أمثال: عبد الوارث عسر، شكري سرحان، سناء جميل، تحية كاريوكا وغيرهم.

وقد قدم للمسرح 60 مسرحية سجلت جميعها للتليفزيون ولكن أحد الموظفين بالتليفزيون المصري أخطأ وقام بمسحها جميعا، إلا فصلين من مسرحية "كل الرجالة كده" وفصل واحد من مسرحية أخرى، وإن كان من يرى أن ذلك المسح تم بشكل متعمد.

استمرارية إسماعيل ياسين



افلامه ناجحه وحققت أعلى الايرادات في تاريخ السينما العربية حتى اليوم وذلك نسبه العدد سكان في وقته وعدد دور العرض وقيمه التذكره السينمائيه ايامها كانت رخيصه وأيضا وقت حروب الكثيرة التي كانت تعاني منها مصر في فترة زمانيه من 48 إلى 73 ولا زالت أفلامه العديدة القديمة "أبيض وأسود" هي المادة المفضلة لدي قطاع عريض من الجمهور في مصر والعالم العربي لأنه استطاع أن يرسم البسمة علي شفاه الجماهير بفضل ملكاته ومواهبه المنفردة. وساهم إسماعيل ياسين في صياغة تاريخ المسرح الكوميدي المصري وكون فرقة تحمل اسمه وظلت هذه الفرقة تعمل علي مدي 12 عاما من عام 1954 حتى عام 1966 قدم خلالها مايزيد علي خمسين مسرحية بشكل شبه يومي.


النهاية



رغم النجاح الساحق الذي حققه إسماعيل ياسين، خصوصاً فترة الخمسينيات، لكن مسيرته الفنية تعثرت في العقد الأخير من حياته

فقد شهد عام 1961 انحسار الأضواء عن إسماعيل يس تدريجيا؛ فبعد أن كان يقدم أكثر من عشرة أفلام في العام الواحد قدم فلمين فقط هما (زوج بالإيجار) و(الترجمان) وفي العام الذي يليه قدم (ملك البترول) و(الفرسان الثلاثة) و(انسى الدنيا) ثم في الفترة من 1963 إلى 1965 لم يقدم سوي فلمين هما (المجانين في نعيم) و(العقل والمال).

ويقال أن انحسار الأضواء عنه يرجع إلى:

    * مرض أصابه (القلب) وابتعاده عن الساحة الفنية في مرحلة تحول على الساحة الفنية
    * تدخل الدولة في الإنتاج الفني في فترة الستينيات وإنشاء مسرح التليفزيون
    * اعتماده شبه الكلي على صديق عمره أبو السعود الابياري في تأليف جميع أعماله مما جعله يكرر نفسه في السينيما والمسرح (على سبيل المثال فيلم المليونير وزوج بالايجار)
    * ابتعاده عن تقديم المونولوج في اعماله الأخيرة والذي كان يجذب الجمهور إلى فنه

لانه لم يكن من المقربين من المسؤولين في الحكومة، فقد فوجيء بتراكم الضرائب عليه وأصبح بين عشية وضحاها مطاردا بالديون وحجز علي العمارة التي بناها بكفاح عمرة لتباع امام عينه ويخرج من رحلة كفاحه الطويله خالي الوفاض فاضطر إلى حل فرقته المسرحية عام 1966 ثم سافر إلى لبنان وعمل في بعض الأفلام القصيرة منها (فرسان الغرام، وكرم الهوى، ولقاء الغرباء، وعصابة النساء) وعمل مرة اخري كمطرب للمنولوج كما بدا ثم عاد إلى مصر محطما كسيرا وعمل في أدوار صغيرة لا تتناسب مع تاريخه الحافل ولم يرحمه أحد أو يقدرة أحد، وبدون مقدمات. وبينما كان الرئيس السادات يفكر في تكريم هذه القيمه الفنيه غير المسبوقه في تاريخ الفن المصري الشريف فقد وافت نجمنا المنيه في 24 مايو 1972 إثر أزمة قلبية حادة قبل أن يستكمل تمثيل دوره الأخير والصغير في فيلم بطولة نور الشريف ولذلك كان يسمى (بالمضحك الحزين) فرغم أن أكثر افلامه كوميديه ومضحكه الا انه كان يعيش حزينا وخاصة اخر ايام عمره.

حياته الشخصية

تزوج إسماعيل ياسين 3 مرات، ولم ينجب غير ولد واحد هو المخرج الراحل ياسين إسماعيل ياسين من زوجته الأخيرة السيدة فوزية.


دوره في فن المونولوج




لا شك ان إسماعيل ياسين كوميدي لا غبار عليه لكنه أيضا صاحب رؤيه حياتيه تحملها اغانيه ومنلوجاته وتعابير وجهه بل ابعد من ذلك صاحب فكر إنساني لكننا لا نري غير الوجهه الكوميدي حتي الوجهه الدرامي له لم أحد يلاحظه في فليم إنسان غلبان وهو فليم مليودرما تراه يبكي وهو يتحدث نبرات صوته يسكنها شجن عتيق وتحمل الم عميق وللقصه الفليم للذي لا يتذكرها عندما قابل فتاه كفيفيه تبيع ورد واشتري ورده وشكرته، شكر يا جميل نبرات صوته كانت تبكي حزن والم وكيف لا وان حياه كانت اشبه بالماساه ولكن بشفاه تضحك لقد تعود فيلسوفنا ان يضحك الاخرين وهو في قمه الالم حتي رصده للظواهر السائده ناقشها بموضوعيه وبسخريه أحيانا تحدث حتي عن السعاده قولي يا صاحب السعادة (سعادتك!) هو إيه معنى السعادة ؟ كلنا عاوزين سعادة ,بس إيه هي السعادة؟ ناس قالولي إن السعادة للنفوس حاجة سموها الجنيه..... فضلت أجمع وأحوش في الفلوس لحد ما حسيت إني بيه وللا اللي قالولي إن السعادة في الغرام ويا إحسان أو نوال.. نظرة ثم ابتسامة وأخوك قوام طب في شرك الجمال....... وعن الفقر والرضا ومطلع المنولوج اللهم افقرني كمان اللهم اغني عدويني انه الإنسان الذي اضحك ملايين المصرين ومن الغريب ان لن يتحدث أحد من أبناء جيله عنه وكانه لم يكن يوما ملئ السمع والبصر لقد كان حلم اتي ليرسم الابتسامه ويلا السخريه كفنوه حيا بدور في فليم الحب والضياع دور لم يتعدي 15 ثانيه دور اعلنو ان قد مات وحان تكفينه وان عليه الرحيل

أفلام اسماعيل يس

    * فيلم نشالة هانم
    * فيلم حايجننونى
    * فيلم حلال عليك
    * فيلم فى الهوا سوا
    * فيلم فايق و رايق
    * فيلم انسان غلبان
    * فيلم دهب
    * فيلم الآنسة حنفى
    * فيلم كابتن مصر
    * فيلم العقل والمال
    * فيلم إجازة فى جهنم
    * فيلم عفريتة هانم
    * فيلم تحيا الستات
    * فيلم شـــــــــــارع الـبـهــلــــــــــوان
    * فيلم صاحبة العصمة
    * فيلم لوكاندة المفجآت
    * فيلم خليك مع الله
    * فيلم كلمة حق - اسماعيل يس
    * فيلم حسن و ماريكا
    * فيلم حبيب العمر
    * فيلم بنت البلد
    * فيلم عشرة بلدى
    * فيلم امسك حرامى
    * فيلم المنتصر - اسماعيل يس
    * فيلم اسماعيل يس طرزان
    * فيلم نهاية قصة - اسماعيل يس
    * فيلم ليلة العيد - اسماعيل يس
    * اسماعيل يس في البوليس
    * اسماعيل يس بوليس سري
    * فيلم دستة مناديل
    * فيلم على قد لحافك - اسماعيل يس
    * فيلم العتبة الخضراء
    * على بابا و الأربعين حرامى
    * الفانوس السحرى
    * فيلم زوج بالايجار
    * فيلم عفريتة اسماعيل ياسين
    * فيلم عصابة النساء اسماعيل ياسين
    * فيلم حلاق السيدات
    * فيلم حماتي ملاك
    * فيلم الكمساريات الفاتنات
    * فيلم اللص الشريف
    * فيلم البطل
    * فيلم المفتش العام
    * فيلم عريس مراتي
    * فيلم بيت الأشباح
    * فيلم بحبوح أفندى
    * فيلم بنات حواء
    * فيلم الست نواعم
    * فيلم المليونير الفقير
    * فيلم ليلة الدخلة
    * فيلم نور الدين والبحّاره الثلاثة
    * فيلم حلاق بغداد
    * فيلم شهر عسل بصل
    * فيلم رحلة الي القمر
    * اسماعيل ياسين يقابل ريا وسكينة
    * اسماعيل ياسين فى مستشفى المجانين
    * فيلم مغامرات اسماعيل ياسين
    * فيلم اسماعيل ياسين فى متحف الشمع
    * فيلم ملك البترول
    * فيلم اسماعيل ياسين للبيع
    * فيلم حرام عليك
    * فيلم حماتى قنبلة ذرية
    * فيلم اسماعيل ياسين في جنينة الحيوان
    * فيلم اسماعيل ياسين في الطيران
    * إسماعيل ياسين في السجن
    * فيلم عفريت عم عبده
    * فيلم ابن حميدو
    * فيلم إسماعيل يس فى الأسطول


مسلسل





في رمضان 2009 قُدم عمل مسلسل عن إسماعيل ياسين باسم (أبو ضحكة جنان) وهو وصف اختاره الكاتب أحمد أبو السعود الإبياري اسما للمسلسل والذي ينطبق على صاحب السيرة نجم المنولوج الفنان إسماعيل ياسين، وقام بطولة المسلسل كل من النجم أشرف عبد الباقي، ورانيا فريد شوقي، وصلاح عبد الله، وسماح السعيد، وعماد رشاد، وحنان سليمان، وعائشة الكيلاني، ولطفي لبيب، وإيما عاكف، ووباقة أخرى من النجوم، إخراج محمد عبد العزيز، تأليف أحمد الإبياري، وياسين إسماعيل ياسين.

 نقد المسلسل

أدى أشرف عبد الباقي الدور بطريقة جيدة، بخلاف الشكل الذي لم يتشابه مع إسماعيل ياسين وكان أقرب لعبد المنعم إبراهيم، ولكن نجح المسلسل في التعريف بحياة إسماعيل ياسين.

----------


## اليمامة

شخصيا أعشق منولوجات إسماعيل ياسين قبل أفلامه ..رحمه الله كانت مونولوجاته عبقرية ..بالإضافة إلى خفة الدم كانت معبرة وترصد المشكلات الإجتماعية فى عصره ..اى كانت ذات هدف ومعنى ..بالتأكيد وفى رأيى الشخصى أنه لن يتكرر مونولوجيست فى قامة ومقام إسماعيل ياسين مرة أخرى ..لا أحد سيستطيع بكل هذه التلقائية والصدق ..حتى أن فن المونولوج نفسه انقرض تقريبا لعدم وجود المبدعين والمتفهمين لطبيعة هذا النوع من الفن ..يسعدنى أن أستعرض معكم مونولوجات إسماعيل ياسين مع التحميل أيضا ..وأتمنى لوأن تنال إعجابكم ورضاكم ..

هذه قائمة بأهم المونولوجات المرفوعة ..

إبليس إيه ذنبه ياعالم

أبوعرام

أتحدى الرقاصين واتحدى المطربين

إتفرج يا سلام

إتمخطر يا لولوه اتمخطر

أتمخطري طري طري يا عروسه مع فيروز

أحنا الثلاثه سكر نباته شكوكو شاديه

ارقص غني

استعراض رقصات أفريقيه

اسكتش المزيكا

اسكتش هم هم بلا لا م بم

اسمعى يا للى حتبقى مراتى

اصلي مؤدب

البسبوسه

الدنيا تياترو

الزفه

الستات

العفو عند المقدره

العقلاء

ألف باء تاء ثاء

الكذب

اللهم افقرنى كمان

المصري

الناس بتعشق بنى آدمين

امان امان

ان الله مع الصابرين

أنا متشكر أنا ممنون

أنا مين زي أنا

انا هانتحر

أنا هنا وساكن هنا

أنا والا هوه مين يطلع بره ومين يدخل جوه

إنتى فاكرانى والا ناسيانى

إنتى فين يا اختى

انستونا ــ شرفتونا

اه من الحب و اه من المم

آه من لقاكي في أول يوم

إيه ح يهمّك

بالفلوس

بينا على يني

جوزوهاله

حماة + حماة

حماتى بتحبنى

خطبوها اتعززت

خير الكلام ماقل ودل

خيرات رمضان

ستيته كم اون هير

سلم على

سوق الجمال يا ولد

شوشو زمانها جاية

صاحب السعاده

طلعة أدب نازل أدب

عايز أروح

عجوز و عامل أبهه

عشرين مليون وزياده

عينى علينا يا أهل الفن

فتشنى يا جونى

قولوا للعروسة اتمخطرى

قوم يا للى نايم فى العسل

كلنا الفراخ و الجمبرى

لـتْ و عجْن

لست أدري

لو اغمض عين وأفتح عين

ليله فى نص الليل

ليه بس يا بخت قوام لبخت

ميمى وتوتو وشوشو ولولو

هات لنا شمبانيا

هيلا هيلا هوب

هيه ما هياش هيه

يا اللي تملي تحسد غيرك

يا بختك ياقلبى مع محمد فوزى

يا جونى

يا حلاوه يا لوز يا حلاوه

يا خواتى مراتى نسايه

يا سلام على كيد الرجاله

يا سلام ويا سلام

يا شبابى يا حسره على شبابى

يا عينى على الـعز

يا للى بتشكى من الأشواق

يا للى زرعتك بإيديا

يا ليله زينه افرحى يا ستيته

يا محمد يا حبيب زملاتك

يا نبوية

يالي ماشفتش خيبة

ياللي تملي تحسد غيرك


وإليكم الآن روابط تحميل المونولوجات على 3 أجزاء 

الجزء الأول 

التحميل من هنا 

الجزء الثانى

التحميل من هنا 

الجزء الثالث

التحميل من هنا 

والآن دعونا نستمتع بفيديوهات باشرة لبعض أشهر المونولوجات ..

















لقاء مع اسماعيل ياسين..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*





الشهيد احمد عيد وملايين قبله 
ضحوا من اجل هذا الوطن
رسموا بدمائهم الذكية ملامحه
فلماذا هذا الإصرار على سحقه وسحقهم 
تحت ارجل لعبتكم المقززة .."لعبة الكراسي الموسيقية"
يا مصاصي الوطن ..كفوا ارجلكم عن دمائه 
وكفاكم رقصا فوقها على انغام السلطة ..

**هكذا حدثتني عيناها ...
"ربنا يصبرها"
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الشهيد احمد عيد وملايين قبله 
> ضحوا من اجل هذا الوطن
> رسموا بدمائهم الذكية ملامحه
> ...


 
ياااه ..مؤلم جدا !!
مات وراح ..
والحقيقة التى يستهينوا بها وننساها أحيانا انه مات فعلا فعلا من أجلنا ..من أجل مصر ..وهل كان هناك هدف آخر غير ذلك ؟
لماذا ضحى بحياته..لماذا مات ..؟
لهذه الدرجة آمن ..لهذه الدرجة هانت عليه ..
نفسه ..
ولهذه الدرجة نكافئهم عندما نتمسك بإرهاصاتنا ..
عندما نقف على حدود الحياة ونحكم ..
ونتعالى ..
ونأمر ..
ونحلل ..
ونتصارع..
ولا نفهم شيئا ..
ولا نفعل سوى أن ننساهم !!!
ننسى أنهم ماتوا صغارا من أجلنا ..
جفت على حين غرة أعوادهم الخضراء
وتناثرت السنين على الأسفلت دماء للهباء 
هل تكون للهباء ؟
ألا يستحقوا منا التضحية ..
بأفكارنا الطفولية ..
بأنانيتنا ..
يا أنتم ..
يا مدعى الديمقراطية والحرية 
والتمثيلية ..

----------


## اليمامة

لى رجاء عندك يا سارة ..رجاء حار 
حاولى معى أن تجمعى مثل هذه اللقطات ..صور الشهداء وحكاياتهم وتفاصيل حياتهم ..اى شىء عنهم 
وآتينى به هنا ..أريد أن أوثقه فى ملامح الهوية يا صغيرتى ..
نعم نعم ..
هم من ملامح الهوية ..بل هم من يعيدوننا للهوية ..من رسموا ملامحها ويرسموها على وجه الوطن وعلى قلوبنا وذكرانا
تعالى نتذكرهم ..ونخلدهم ..
نتذكر هؤلاء الشباب الذين أعطونا ثمرة حياتهم قبل أن تنضج ..
على أمل أن يأتى موسم الإستواء ونستمتع بحلاوة ما فعلوه ..
تعالى يا سارة نفعلها ..
هل ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لى رجاء عندك يا سارة ..رجاء حار 
> حاولى معى أن تجمعى مثل هذه اللقطات ..صور الشهداء وحكاياتهم وتفاصيل حياتهم ..اى شىء عنهم 
> وآتينى به هنا ..أريد أن أوثقه فى ملامح الهوية يا صغيرتى ..
> نعم نعم ..
> هم من ملامح الهوية ..بل هم من يعيدوننا للهوية ..من رسموا ملامحها ويرسموها على وجه الوطن وعلى قلوبنا وذكرانا
> تعالى نتذكرهم ..ونخلدهم ..
> نتذكر هؤلاء الشباب الذين أعطونا ثمرة حياتهم قبل أن تنضج ..
> على أمل أن يأتى موسم الإستواء ونستمتع بحلاوة ما فعلوه ..
> تعالى يا سارة نفعلها ..
> هل ؟


طبعا ..  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*الورد اللى فتح فى جناين مصر ..
آآآآآه ..
دمائكم لن تضيع هدر ..
برغم كل شىء ..
لن تضيع هدر 




صباح الخير علي الورد اللي فتح في جناين مصر
صباح العندليب يشدي بألحان السبوع يا مصر
صباح الدايه واللفه....... ورش الملح في الزفه
صباح يطلع بأعلامنا ....من القلعه لباب النصر



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لم يعد مجهولا ولكنه مازال مبتسما.. اسمه: أحمد يسري عبد  البصير مصطفي.. السن: ٢٧ عاما..العنوان: فاقوس شرقية, هو الشهيد ذو الوجه  المبتسم الذي ظل شهرا كاملا أسير ثلاجة مستشفي الهلال.


فمنذ  ليلة جمعة الغضب 28 يناير وهو في انتظار أسرته التي تعرفت عليه أخيرا بعد  شهر من الغياب, وانفردت صحيفة الأهرام القومية بنشر قصته في محاولة للوصول  لأقاربه.



وذكرت الصحيفة في عددها اليوم الإثنين أن العديد  من قراء الأهرام المتابعين لقصة الشهيد المبتسم تبرعوا له بكفن وسيارة  الإسعاف لتودعه إلى مثواه الأخير إلا أن تسلم أسرته جثمانه الطاهر تعطل إلى  اليوم بعد أن أمرت النيابة بنقله إلي مشرحة زينهم لتشريح الجثمان وإجراء  تحاليل الـحامض النووي له وأسرته.


وقالت الأهرام إن "والدة الشهيد لم تتحمل الصدمة بعد أن كشفت عن وجهه المبتسم لتصرخ قائلة أحمد ابني مات وأصيبت بحالة انهيار.

وبعد  أن تمالكت نفسها قالت: إبني طيب كان بارا بي وبوالده وكان يتمني الشهادة  دائما ويطلب مني الدعاء له أن ينالها وكنت أظن أنه يبالغ فيما يقول وأدعو  الله بأن يفرج همه لأنه ظل منذ تخرجه في معهد الفني الصناعي يبحث عن عمل  محترم يوفر له حياة كريمة خاصة أن ظروفنا صعبة وكان يريد مساعدة والده  لتربية أشقائه إلا إنه لم يوفق فكان دائم التنقل من وظيفة لأخرى وبأجر بسيط  وظل عاطلا عن العمل لفترة طويلة استغلها في قراءة القرآن والتقرب إلي الله  والتفقه في الدين ومتابعة أحاديث الشيوخ خاصة محمد حسان الذي كان يتنقل  وراءه في المحافظات لمتابعة دروسه.


وأضافت أنه كان دائم التغيب  عن المنزل لفترات يعود بعدها, لكنه هذه المرة طال غيابه وحاولت البحث عنه  دون جدوى وشعرت وقتها أن مكروها أصابه خاصة بعد أحداث الثورة وسقوط عدد من  الشهداء واعتقال الشباب حتى أتى إلينا بعض الأقارب وأكدوا أنهم شاهدوا صورة  شبيهة له في الأهرام ووجوده بمستشفى الهلال فحضرنا وفوجئت بشكل ابني  وعرفته من ابتسامته التي لم تكن تفارق وجهه, ولا أريد شيئا من أحد وحسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل في من قتله وكل ما أتمناه أن أكرمه وأدفنه لأن أكثر ما  آلمني هو الحالة التي وصل إليها بعد بقائه في المستشفي مدة طويلة.


وقال  والده وهو موظف بسيط على المعاش : أحمد ابني الكبير وكان دائم التقرب من  الله والتزم دينيا إلا أنه تعرض للعديد من المتاعب الأمنية وتم اعتقاله عدة  مرات من أمن الدولة ولا أعرف ماذا كان يتعرض هناك وكل مرة كان يعود من  هناك أكثر إصرارا على حدوث تغيير بالبلد لأنه زهق وكان يهرب من المنزل  بالأيام ويعيش حالة نفسية وعصبية سيئة خوفا من القبض عليه, وفي المرة  الأخيرة غادر المنزل قبل 25 يناير بفترة وحمل حقيبة ملابسه متجها إلى  القاهرة واتصل بي بعدها وقال إنه يبحث عن أي عمل هناك لمساعدتي لتربية  أشقائه وبعد اختفائه ظننت أنه معتقل وسيعود حتى اكتشفت استشهاده, ولا أملك  إلا احتسابه عند الله شهيدا وعزائي أنه استشهد في ثورة ستغير وجه مصر إلى  الأفضل ولكني أطالب بمحاسبة من قتلوه.

نقلا عن اسلام اون لاين

----------


## اليمامة

> لم يعد مجهولا ولكنه مازال مبتسما.. اسمه: أحمد يسري عبد  البصير مصطفي.. السن: ٢٧ عاما..العنوان: فاقوس شرقية, هو الشهيد ذو الوجه  المبتسم الذي ظل شهرا كاملا أسير ثلاجة مستشفي الهلال.
> 
> 
> فمنذ  ليلة جمعة الغضب 28 يناير وهو في انتظار أسرته التي تعرفت عليه أخيرا بعد  شهر من الغياب, وانفردت صحيفة الأهرام القومية بنشر قصته في محاولة للوصول  لأقاربه.
> 
> 
> 
> وذكرت الصحيفة في عددها اليوم الإثنين أن العديد  من قراء الأهرام المتابعين لقصة الشهيد المبتسم تبرعوا له بكفن وسيارة  الإسعاف لتودعه إلى مثواه الأخير إلا أن تسلم أسرته جثمانه الطاهر تعطل إلى  اليوم بعد أن أمرت النيابة بنقله إلي مشرحة زينهم لتشريح الجثمان وإجراء  تحاليل الـحامض النووي له وأسرته.
> 
> ...


 *
المبتسم !!

يآآآآآآآآآه 

أتذكره جيدا 

أتذكر أول مرة قرأت عنه وطالعت فيها وجهه

كم أشعرتنى ابتسامته بالسلام والحق

ابتسامة غير عادية 

كلها رضا

ياترى لماذا كان يبتسم ؟

وماذا رأى قبل الموت جعله يبتسم ؟

كيف كانت لحظته الأخيرة ؟

ولهذه الدرجة كان راضيا ؟

هل كان سعيدا يا ترى لما يجرى ؟

هل كان سعيدا ربما لشعوره أنه شارك بحياته فى الوطن

نعم فى الوطن ؟

هل كان سعيدا ربما لبشرى أو نبوءه يراها هو 

ولا نراها نحن ؟ 

يااااه 

لقد مات 

مات المبتسم راضيا

ومات الراضى مبتسما 

لا فارق هنا بين الرضا والإبتسام 

كلاهما يخرجان ويدخلان من نفس الممر

الموت

ضحى 
ضحى يحياته

هذه حقيقة

لا يجب أن ننكرها ابدا 

لا يجب أن ننساها

لا يجب أن نضيعها هدرا

ربما كان الموت بالنسبة له سهلا

ساعتها كان سهلا 

لم يكن يوازى الثمن المحتمل

الحرية 

أما نحن فنرى صورت المبتسمة وهو فى دار الفناء

ونتساءل مندهشين

هل الحياة رخيصة لهذه الدرجة ؟

هل الموت يسيرا لهذه الدرجة ؟

هل هو الهدف نفسه ؟

هل هى اللحظة التى رآها ؟

لحظة الحقيقة

لحظة أن لاشىء يستحق مقابل الحرية والكرامة 

مقابل حقيقتنا 

نحن الإنسان

حقيقتنا الإنسانية 

حقيقتنا التى نظل نبحث عنها حتى نتلمسها

حتى نقابلها 

قد نعرف

قد نصل

وقد لا نستطيع

ونظل ممثلين

من أعظم الممثلين

والمتظاهرين 

والمغيبين

لأننا لم نصل لإنسانيتنا

لحقيقتنا

لأعماقنا التى تقول لنا 

أنت هذا ..حقيقتك هذه

لا تنكرها 

اوصل لها ..

لا تتجاهلها 

حتى لو مت فى سبيلها 


آآآآآه

كم هى الحياة عندنا غالية 

قيمة 

والموت قاس 

مستحيل 

وتتضح هذه الحقيقة جلية كلما نظرنا فى وجه

المبتسم 

هذا لأننا لم نخوض اللحظة 

لم نعيش الهدف

لم نمر من عنق التجربة الحقيقية التى يتساوى فيها الموت والحياة

لهدف أعلى

وأسمى

وأنبل

الوطن*

----------


## اليمامة

*بالتأكيد هو وحش الاشاشة ..
وحشها المهول الذى توفى عن عمر يناهز الثامنة والسبعين وأعلنت وفاته وكالات الأنباء فى العالم كله ..
هل عاش فريد شوقى ثمانية وسبعين عاما بالفعل ؟
إذا أحضرنا كل شرائط أفلامه ومرحياته ومسلسلاته وعرضناها بلا توقف سنشعر بكل تأكيد أنه لم يعش تلك السنوات فقط ولكنه عاش ويعيش ..سوف نتابع رحلة إبداعه ونتفرج على حياته كلها المليئة بالتنوع الفنى والثراء والإجتهاد ..
من بدايته الأولى فى أفلام أنور وجدى ..وهو فرد من أفراد العصابة ..لا ينطق سوى جملة أو جملتين فنرى فى عينيه ذلك الإصرار والبريق على النجاح ..وعزيمة من فولاذ وكأنه يقول ..اصبر قليلا يا عزيزى المشاهد ..قريبا جدا سأصبح بطلا ..
وأصبح بطلا بالفعل بلا منافس 
بطلا فريدا حقا ..
وصار وحش الشاشة هو الورقة المضمونة للنجاح 
وصاروا يوقعون معه الفيلم ويكتبون فى عقده عدد الخناقات التى فى الفيلم 
ولم يكتف بذلك فقط ..فقد اشتغل فى كل مهمات الفن والتمثيل من كتابة وتأليف لإخراج لإنتاج ..
رحمه الله ..كان الفنان الشامل ..
والمبدع 
*

*
فى ذكرى وفاته التى مرت علينا صامتة لم يذكرها أحد فى الثالث من يونيو المنصرم ..يعنى أول أمس تذكرته وامتلأت مخيلتى بصوره وأعماله التى امتعتنا فأبيت أن أمرر تلك الذكرى دون أن أكتب عنه هنا فى ملامح الهوية ..مات فريد شوقى ..مات الملك ..ملك الترسو ..ولكن يوم 3 يونيو وأنا أقرأ عنه قلت فى نفسى لم يمت ..ووجدت خاطر قوى فى نفسى يتردد ..عاش الملك ..عاش الملك ..*

*تعالوا سويا نتعرف عن قرب على فريد شوقى ..ملك الشاشة ..*

فريد شوقي (3 يوليو 1920 - 27 يوليو 1998), ولد في حي البقالة بالسيدة زينب بالقاهرة. ممثل سينمائي وتليفزيوني ومسرحي وكاتب سيناريو وحوار ومنتج سينمائي مصري قدير، نشأ في حي الحلمية الجديدة، حيث انتقلت إليه الأسرة. وهذا الحي يتوسط عدة أحياء وطنية قديمة، كأحياء السيدة زينب والقلعة والحسين والغورية وعابدين وشارع محمد علي وباب الخلق. وتلقى دراسته الابتدائية في مدرسة الناصرية التي حصل منها على الابتدائية عام 1937 وهو في الخامسة عشرة، ثم التحق بمدرسة الفنون التطبيقية وحصل منها على الدبلوم،

عرف بألقاب ملك الترسو، وحش الشاشة,الملك كلها ألقاب خصصها الجمهور للنجم المفضل فـريد شـوقي الذي استطاع أن يظل متوهجا لما يقرب من النصف قرن. أشتهر بأدوار الفتوة والبطل القوي نظراً لما كان يتمتع به من قوة جسدية أهلته للعب تلك الأدوار...

ونشأ فريد شوقي وسط عائلة مصرية ذات أصل تركي، فجده لأبيه عبده بيك شوقي كان موظفاً بقصر عابدين وهو من أب تركي وأم مصرية. وجده لأمه محمد بيك أسعد المهندس السابق بالسودان، وهو من أم مصرية وأب تركي. والده هو محمد عبده شوقي، الذي كان يعمل مفتشاً بمصلحة الأملاك الأميرية بوزارة المالية. وكان خطيباً وطنياً ثائراً من أعضاء الوفد المصري المتحمسين للزعيم سعد زغلول. وكان أيضاً خطيباً بارعاً على المنابر السياسية، لدرجة أن سعد زغلول أطلق عليه لقب (بلبل السيدة زينب). وإذا عدنا إلى قائمة أسماء طلبة أول معهد حكومي للتمثيل في عام 1930، فانك ستجد اسم الوالد بين أسماء هؤلاء الطلاب والطالبات الرواد في المسرح المصري .

كان التمثيل فعلاً هو حياته منذ الطفولة. وكانت مدرسته الأولى التي تلقى فيها أول درس في التمثيل، هي مدرسة أبيه الطالب في أول معهد حكومي للتمثيل، والذي أنشأه على تذوق فن التمثيل. وكان الأب صديقاً للكاتب المسرحي (عبد الجواد محمد) والد المخرج السينمائي (محمد عبد الجواد)، الذي كان سكرتيراً لفرقة رمسيس ومؤلفاً ومترجماً للكثير من مسرحيات الفرقة. ولهذا كان الوالد حريصاً على مشاهدة كل مسرحيات الفرقة، مصطحباً معه ابنه فريد، وهو تلميذ بالسنة الأولى الابتدائية.

ولما التحق بعد ذلك بمدرسة الفنون التطبيقية، كان يعد له القدر مفاجأة للاستمرار في هواية التمثيل، فقد وجد فيها فرقة مسرحية يقوم بتدريبها المخرج المسرحي الأول عزيز عيد، فانضم إليها وتتلمذ على يد عزيز عيد، الرجل الذي تتلمذ على يده عمالقة المسرح المصريفكان أول درس تعلمه منه طالب الفنون التطبيقية فريد شوقي، هو حب المسرح.

وبالرغم من انغماس فريد في جو الحياة الفنية، بالتمثيل مع فرق الهواة والتردد على المسارح في شارع عماد الدين ليمثل أدوار الكومبارس في فرق يوسف وهبي ونجيب الريحاني وعلي الكسار وفاطمة رشدي وجورج أبيض، فانه استطاع أيضاً الحصول على دبلوم مدرسة الفنون التطبيقية، ويلتحق موظفاً مع أبيه بمصلحة الأملاك الأميرية.

لكن الوظيفة لم تشغله عن نشاطه المسرحي، فقد كانت من بين زملائه في حي السيدة زينب والحلمية الجديدة، مجموعة من هواة التمثيل لمعت أسماؤهم فيما بعد، أمثال: عبد الرحيم الزرقاني وعلي الزرقاني وأحمد الجزيري وكمال اسماعيل وعبد الحميد جاويش وحسن الفكهاني المحامي والناقد الفني عبد الفتاح البارودي. جمعت بينهم هواية التمثيل، وكونوا فرقة مسرحية أطلقوا عليها اسم (الرابطة القومية للتمثيل)، وكان مقر الفرقة حجرة واحدة في شارع الشيخ البقال. وكان عبد الفتاح البارودي هو المدير الإداري للفرقة، وعبد الحميد جاويش المدير الفني. وكتب علي الزرقاني مسرحية الافتتاح بعنوان (الضحية) وتولى إخراجها المدير الفني. وقدمت على مسرح (برنتانيا) بشارع عماد الدين وقام ببطولتها فريد شوقي أمام ممثلة غير معروفة.وواصلت هذه الفرقة نشاطها وقدمت مسرحية أخرى تولى إخراجها في ذلك الوقت (أنور وجدي) ، واشترك في تمثيلها مع الفرقة زوزو حمدي الحكيم وإحسان الشريف.

في عام 1945 افتتح المعهد العالي للتمثيل ، فتقدم للالتحاق به , ونجح في امتحان القبول , وحصل على دبلوم المعهد العالي للتمثيل ، مع الفوج الأول من الخريجين واستقال من وظيفته الحكومية، وبدأ يبحث عن الفرصة المناسبة لتطبيق العلم على العمل.




وكان فريد قد اشتهر بشخصية (الجلف) التي نال عليها الدبلوم، ورشحته تلك الشخصية للتخصص في تمثيل أدوار الشر على المسرح والشاشة، وكان يوسف وهبي قد علم بنجاحه في شخصية الجلف، فرشحه لإعادة تمثيل أدوار ملك أدوار الشر في مسرحياته (محمود المليجي).

فريد شوقي نجومية تلمع منذ الخمسينات مع بداية ثورة يوليو 52 ، وعمل فريد شوقي مع صلاح ابوسيف، بعد ان كتب قصة (الاسطى حسن)، لينجح الفيلم الذي اعتبر أحدى العلامات لبداية الواقعية في السينما المصرية، ويكسب فريد العديد من النقاط في مشوار النجومية، وتنهال عليه العروض السينمائية. فيقدم افلام (حميدو، رصيف نمرة 5، النمرود). ويواصل صناعة اسمه، فيكتب وينتج في عام 54 فيلم (جعلوني مجرماً) الذي اخرجه عاطف سالم. وفي عام 56، يلحظ جمال عبد الناصر نجومية فريد الخاصة، وانه وحش الشاشة وملك الترسو، فيستدعيه ويطلب منه ضرورةان يقدم فيلماً عن بور سعيد. ثم يتحول فريد شوقي الى نجم جماهيري. 

*بدايته*

أول أعماله كان فيلم ملاك الرحمة عام 1946 مع يوسف وهبي، أمينة رزق وإخراج يوسف وهبي، ثم قدم فيلم ملائكة في جهنم عام 1947 إخراج حسن الإمام ثم توالت أعماله بعد ذلك.

و مع بداية الخمسينات بدأ يغير جلده نوعاَ ما ليقدم شكلاَ آخر للبطل بعيدا عن صورة الشر التي ظل يؤديها طوال الفترة الأولي من مسيرته في أفلام مثل قلبي دليلي عام 1947 إخراج أنور وجدي، اللعب بالنار عام 1948 للمخرج عمر جميعي، فيلم القاتل عام 1948 إخراج حسين صدقي، غزل البنات عام 1949 إخراج أنور وجدي وغيرهما من الأفلام التي أدي فيها أدوار صغيرة كلها تدور في إطار الشر عن طريق رفع الحاجب وتهكم الوجه.




بعد ذلك غير جلده تماماَ وأصبح البطل الذي يدافع عن الخير في مواجهة الأشرار أمثال محمود المليجي، زكي رستم وجاءت أفلامه في هذه المرحلة متميزة ومنها فيلم جعلوني مجرما عام 1952 للمخرج عاطف سالم وهو الفيلم الذي ألغى السابقة الأولي للأحداث وهو من تاليف فريد شوقي ورمسيس نجيب، وقد شارك في كتابة السيناريو والحوار فيه نجيب محفوظ وهو أحد الذين نالوا جائزة نوبل في الادب فيما بعد.






*زواجه*




تزوج خمس مرات الأولى من ممثلة هاوية وهو في الثامنة عشرة من عمره وكانت تغار عليه كثيراً،الثانية من محامية احبها كثيراً وقال لها إن لن تتزوجه سينتحر ثم تزوج من ممثلة غير معروفة زينب عبد الهادي وانجب منها منى، ثم النجمة هدى سلطان وانجب منها ناهد، مها وأخيراً السيدة سهير ترك التي ظلت معه حتى وفاته وأنجب منها عبير ورانيا لذلك لقب بأبو البنات. وقد عمل من بنائه في الفن الفنانة رانيا فريد شوقي والمنتجة السينمائية ناهد فريد شوقي.

*وفاته*



توفي في 27 يوليو 1998.





*أعماله*




* السينما*

قام بأكثر من 320 فيلم يمكن تقسيمها إلى خمس نوعيات، وهي:
السينما البوليسية، السينما الاجتماعية، سينما الفروسية، السينما التاريخية، السينما السياسية والوطنية، والسينما الفلسفية. 

# ومن الافلام التي تمثل السينما البوليسية:
جعلوني مجرماً، رصيف نمرة خمسة، سلطان، الأخ الكبير، أريد حباً وحناناً، الثعلب والحرباء.

# ومن الافلام التي تمثل السينما الاجتماعية:
الاسطى حسن، النمرود، حميدو، المجد، زهرة السوق، سكرتير ماما، دماء على النيل، ابن الحتة، الفتوة
وبالوالدين إحسانا، دعاء المظلومين، الجنة تحت قدميها، القضية المشهورة، إبليس في المدينة، الزوج العازب
ساحر النساء، أيام العمر معدودة، حساب السنين، أنا الدكتور، سلطانة الطرب، بداية ونهاية، كفاني يا قلب
ومضى قطار العمر، أفواه وأرانب، قطة على نار، حالة خاصة جداً، حب فوق البركان، حب لا يرى الشمس
هكذا الأيام، طائر على الطريق، الباطنية، شاطئ العنف، البؤساء، كلمة شرف، دموع في ليلة الزفاف
الخبز المر، أنا المجنون، عيون لا تنام، حكمت المحكمة، وخرج ولم يعد.

# ومن الافلام التي تمثل سينما الفروسية والفتونة:
فتوات الحسينية، فتوات بولاق، وفتوات الدرب الأحمر (الشيطان يعظ).

# ومن الافلام التي تمثل السينما التاريخية:
الصقر، ألف ليلة وليلة، هارب من الأيام، عنتر ابن شداد، أمير الانتقام، وفارس بني حمدان.

# ومن الافلام التي تمثل السينما السياسية والوطنية:
الكرنك، بور سعيد، الغول، شياطين الليل، وقهوة المواردي. 

*
المسرح
*
قام بأكثر من 18 مسرحية مثل

    * شارع محمد علي.
    * الدلوعة.
    * حكاية كل يوم.
    * البكاشين
    * الدنيا لما تضحك

*التليفزيون*

قام بأكثر من 12 مسلسل مثل




    * البخيل وأنا.
    * صابر ياعم صابر.
*
الجوائز والتكريم
*



حصل على أكثر من 92 جائزة ابرزها وسام الفنون الذي سلمه له الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر.

*من الافلام التي تمثل السينما الفلسفية، فهما فيلمين:*

طريد الفردوس، والسقامات.

لما بلغ فريد شوقي الثانى والخمسين عام 1975 اتجه إلى تمثيل أدوار (الغراند بريمييه) أي أدوار الشيوخ الكبار. بدأ يمثل أدوار الأب أو العم الطيب،بدءاً بفيلم (ومضى قطار العمر). ثم تابع تلك المسيرة في أفلام (وبالوالدين إحسانا ، دعاء المظلومين ،القضية المشهورة ، الجنة تحت قدميها ، هكذا الأيام ، لا تبك يا حبيب العمر ، دموع في ليلة الزفاف ، حكمت المحكمة).




وقد اشتهر بعد ذلك على شاشة السينما العالمية، فقام بدور (عطيل) في فيلم ألماني، وفيلم عالمي باسم (كريم ابن الشيخ)، واستعان في فيلم مصري باسم (الجاسوس) بالنجمة الفرنسية (آن سيمرنر).

ومن الروائع العالمية، قام فريد شوقي بتمثيل دور الدكتور في فيلم (أنا الدكتور) المقتبس عن مسرحية (د.كنوك) للكاتب الفرنسي جيل رومان، وحامد حمدان كشخصية جان فالجان في فيلم (البؤساء) للكاتب فيكتور هوجو، والاسطى إبراهيم في فيلم (عيون لا تنام) المقتبس عن مسرحية (رغبة تحت شجرة الدردار) للكاتب الأمريكي يوجين أونيل.




ولا ننسى الإشارة إلى أن أعمال فريد شوقي، قد ساهمت في إصدار قوانين جديدة لصالح المجتمع. فعندما أعلنت ثورة يوليو في عام 1952، وصدرت قوانين إعادة تنظيم المجتمع، قدم فريد شوقي فيلم (حميدو) ليبين فيه دور المخدرات في مجتمعاتنا، وما تحمله من أخطار تهدد حياة الإنسان بالتفسخ والانحلال.وعندما صدر قانون جديد يمنع الرشوة ويعاقب الراشي والمرتشي، انتج وقدم فيلم (رصيف نمرة 5) ليعبر فيه عن اقتناعه بهذا القانون الجديد،الذي هو لصالح المجتمع.وعندما شاهد وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية فيلمه (جعلوني مجرماً) اصدر قانون الإعفاء من السابقة الأولى، وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة أمام الذين دفعتهم الظروف الصعبة للانحراف، لكي يبدءوا صفحة جديدة من حياتهم. وكان لهذا الفيلم شرف المساهمة في إصدار هذا القانون. 

رحم الله فريد شوقى ..هذا الفنان الجميل ..

و

سقفة للنبى ..

----------


## اليمامة

تمر علينا فى هذا الشهر ذكرى وفاة الشاعر الكبير "أحمد رامى " ..الذى تألق في شعره  باللغة العربية الفصحى والعامية، وتمتع شعره بالسلاسة، وعذوبة الألفاظ ورقة الأحاسيس، فأتت قصائده مفعمة بالرومانسية ومعبرة عن جميع الحالات التي قد يمر بها العاشق، وأحمد رامى هو شاعر من شعراء العصر الحديث كانت قصائده وكلماته بمثابة كنز ضخم نهلت منه كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم الكثير من القصائد العظيمة التي شدت بها بصوتها القوي المعبر، ولُقب رامي بـ "شاعر الشباب".



حياة الشاعر

ولد أحمد رامي في التاسع عشر من أغسطس عام 1892 بحي السيدة زينب، تدرج في دراسته فأنهى تعليمه الابتدائي عام 1907، ثم التحق بمدرسة الخديوية الثانوية، وتخرج من مدرسة المعلمين العليا عام 1914، وعُين مدرسًا للجغرافيا واللغةالإنجليزية بمدرسة القاهرة الخاصة، أعقب ذلك تعينه أمين مكتبة المدرسين العُليا، وقد أتاح له هذا المنصب الجديد فرصة رائعة للنهل من مؤلفات الشعر والأدب بالعربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية.

سعى رامي وراء تطوير وثقل موهبته الشعرية فحرص على حضور المنتديات والمجالس الشعرية، وكان أول نتاجه الأدبي قصيدة وطنية وهو في الخامسة عشر من عمره، وفي عام 1910 تم نشر قصيدة له في مجلة الرواية الجديدة.

أُرسل رامي في بعثة دراسية إلى باريس عام 1922 لدراسة اللغات الشرقية وفن المكتبات، فحصل على شهادته من جامعة السوربون، وعاد من باريس عام 1924، وقد ساعدته دراسته للغة الفارسية في ترجمة رباعيات الخيام بعد ذلك.

فى عام 1952 أُختير أمينًا للمكتبة بدار الكتب المصرية، وعمل على تطبيق ما درسه في فرنسا في تنظيم دار الكتب، تلى ذلك انضمامه إلى عصبة الأمم كأمين مكتبة  عقب انضمام مصر إليها، كما عمل رامي كمستشار لدار الإذاعة المصرية، وبعد توليه هذا المنصب لثلاث سنوات عاد لدار الكتب كنائب لرئيسها.



شعر رامي

 عشق رامي الشعر فقدم قصائده بألفاظ سهلة مفعمة بالمعاني والأحاسيس، أخترق الحياة الأدبية عام 1918 فأصدر ديوانه الاول والذي كان مختلفًا تمامًا عن الأسلوب الشعري السائد في هذا الوقت والذي سيطر عليه كل من المدرستين الشعريتين الحديثة والقديمة، وأعقب ديوانه الأول بديوانيين أخرين في عام 1925.

على الرغم من أن شعر رامي قد أبتدى بالفصحى إلا أنه أنتقل للعامية بعد ذلك، ولكنها عامية راقية سلبت لُب من استمع إليه، وتمكن من إبداع صور راقية لم تعهدها العامية المصرية قبله.





أغاني رامي

 

عُرف رامي واشتهر من خلال قصائده الجميلة، والتي تغنت بالعديد منها المطربة الكبيرة أم كلثوم، فارتبط كل من اسم رامي وأم كلثوم معاً في العديد من الأغنيات التي قدمتها أم كلثوم ونظم كلمتها رامي والذي كان يكن لأم كلثوم الكثير من الأعجاب فجاءت كلماته معبرة ومفعمة بالحياة نظراًً لأنها تستمد قوتها من قلب شاعر عاشق.

كانت أولى الأغاني التي كتبها رامي  هي " خايف يكون حبك ليه شفقة عليا"،  ولرامي سجل حافل بالإنجازات فله ديوان رامي في أربع أجزاء " أغاني رامي، غرام الشعراء، رباعيات الخيام"، ويرجع لرامي الفضل في ترجمة رباعيات الخيام من الفارسية إلى العربية، هذا بالإضافة إلى تأليفه ما يقرب من مائتي أغنية تغنت بها أم كلثوم نذكر منها "جددت حبك ليه"، "رق الحبيب"،  "سهران لوحدي".

 هذا بالإضافة لقيامه بالمشاركة في تأليف أغاني أو كتابة الحوار لعدد من الأفلام السينمائية، منها: "نشيد الأمل"، "الوردة البيضاء"، "دموع الحب"، "يحيا الحب"، "عايدة"، "دنانير"، "وداد"، بالإضافة لقيامه بالكتابة للمسرح فقدم مسرحية "غرام الشعراء"، وترجم مسرحية "سميراميس"، هذا إلى جانب ترجمته لعدد من الكتب مثل في سبيل التاج لفرانسوكوبيه، وشارلوت كورداي ليوتسار، ورباعيات الخيام و عددها 175 وكانت أولى الترجمات العربية عن الفرنسية.

كيف  مرّتْ على هواكَ iiالقلوب
فتحيّرتَ   من   يكون   iiالحبيبُ

كلّما    شاق   ناظريكَ   iiجـمالٌ
أو  هفا في سماكَ روحٌ iiغريب

سكنتْ نفسُكَ الحزينةُ وارتاحتْ
ومَيْلُ    النفوسِ   حيث   iiتطيب

فتودّدتَ    بالحنوّ    iiوبالعطــفِ
وفجر    الغرام    نورٌ   رطيـب

فإذا    شمسُهُ    تبدّتْ   iiأصاب
الـقلبَ من حرّها جوىً iiولـهيب

وهوى   الغانياتِ   مثل   iiهوى
الدنـيا    تلقّاه   تـارةً   iiوتـخيب

منظرٌ    تظَمْأُ   النـفوسُ   إليـهِ
ومتاعٌ    يقلُّ    فـيه   iiالنصـيب

وشقـاءٌ    تلذُّ    فيه   iiالأمـاني
وأمـانٍ      تـحقيقُها     iiتعذيـب


التكريم

شخصية مثل الشاعر الراحل أحمد رامي هي شخصية بالفعل تستحق التكريم، وهذا ما حدث فعلاً حيث فاقت شهرته الحدود ونال الكثير من التقدير عربياً وعالمياً، فحصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية عام 1965، وسلمه الملك الحسن الثاني ملك المغرب في نفس العام وسام الكفاءة الفكرية المغربية من الطبقة الممتازة، وبعدها بعامين حصل علي جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب، كما حصل على وسام الفنون والعلوم، وأهداه الرئيس أنور السادات الدكتوراه الفخرية في الفنون، ونوع أخر من التكريم حصل عليه رامي عندمات منح لوحة تذكارية محفور عليها اسمه من جمعية المؤلفين والملحنين بباريس.

عانى رامي من حالة اكتئاب شديدة عقب وفاة أم كلثوم، هذه السيدة التي تعلق بها قلبه ونظم في حبه لها أروع الأشعار فأعتزل الحياة والناس، هذا بالإضافة لتراكم المرض الذي  أثقلة كاهليه فأصيب بتصلب الشرايين، وألتهاب الكلى، وجاءت وفاته في الخامس من يونيو 1981.


مما قاله في رثاء أم كلثوم:







ما  جال  في  خاطري أنّي سأرثـيها
بعد  الذي صُغتُ من أشجى أغانيها

قد  كنتُ  أسـمعها  تشدو  iiفتُطربني
واليومَ   أسـمعني  أبكي  iiوأبـكيهــا

وبي من الشَّجْوِ..من تغريد ملهمتي
ما  قد  نسيتُ  بهِ  الدنيا  ومـا فـيها

وما   ظننْـتُ   وأحلامي  iiتُسامرنـي
أنّي   سأسـهر  في  ذكرى  iiليـاليها

يـا   دُرّةَ  الفـنِّ..  يـا  أبـهى  iiلآلئـهِ
سبـحان  ربّي  بديعِ  الكونِ  iiباريها

مهـما   أراد   بياني  أنْ  iiيُصـوّرها
لا   يسـتطيع  لـها  وصفاً  iiوتشبيها





 "فضلت أعيش فى قلوب الناس " كلمات أحمد رامى ..





 "سهران لوحدى " كلمات أحمد رامى

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بكم معى أبناء مصر الكرام وملمح آخر شديد الخصوصية من ملامح الهوية المصرية ..

فى ذكرى وفاته اليوم  فى 8 يونيو ..تبسمت ثم حزنت ..وهكذا كان يفعل فينا دائما ..
ولكننى فى كل الأحوال وجدت أن الفرصة أخيرا قد سنحت لى لتقديمه والكتابه عنه ..حقا كنت أتمنى ذلك منذ زمن طويل ..

بالتأكيد أنه هو ..وليس غيره ..أكثر من كانت لديه القدرة فى الوسط الفنى على اجترار الحزن والشجن ..والدمع ..كانت له تعبيرات غريبة ..مرنة ..صادقة ..من فرط تحولها من الحزن الشديد للفرح الشديد تندهش ..لا ..فالإندهاش هذا معنى بسيط ..وإنما المعنى الأصح أنه تعتريك حالة حسية صادقة جدا مع تحولاته ..حتى صوته المبحوح تشعر به يتسلل إليك ليلمس مكامن الحزن على المستوى الفسيولوجى ..كأنما مثلا يستحث الغدة الكئيبة بداخلك ..فتحزن وقد تبكى ..ثم يبح صوته ويقشعر ويهتز ويتذبذب فى ضحكة متقطعة مهيضة ..هو التحول كان ..هو نفسه ..من الحزن للفرح.. وفى نفس اللحظة ..وبصدق ..

كان رائدا لفن الكوميديا والإضحكاك فى مصر  والعالم العربى كله ..وكان  حائط المبكى فى التمثيل ..قد نختلف حوله ..ولكننا لن نختلف أبدا عن موهبته الفنية وعبقريته فى فن التمثيل ..
انه هو ..وحده ..


*
نجيب الريحانى 
*

الضاحك الباكي .. الثائر الساخر ..  الكوميديان السياسي و الفيلسوف .. هو سي نجيب الريحاني .. امام كوميديانات القرن العشرين ..وعمدة كوميديانات الشرق الاوسط .. وقائد كتيبة المضحكين .. 

والمتأمل في مسرحيات وافلام نجيب الريحاني يجد انها تحمل بين ثناياها بعض الافكار السياسية .. والتي لاتخلو من الكوميديا الصارخة .. عملا بمبدأ .. شر البلية ما يضحك .. من هذا المنطلق .. منطلق هذه الحكمة .. بدأ مسرح الريحاني .. واستمر اكثر من نصف قرن .. بل سار على دربه باقي المضحكين في النصف الثاني من القرن .. رغم التطور المذهل الذي طرأ على الفكر الاجتماعي .. والثقافات المستوردة او النظريات التي فلسفت كل شيء حولنا في الوطن العربي. 

فلم يكن احد يتصور ان يتخيل ان الطفل الذي ولد في عام 1891 ميلادية من ام مصرية واب عراقي وسمي نجيب وعاش في حي الظاهر بالقاهرة وبدت عليه ظاهرة الانطوائية ابان دراسته بمدرسة الغرير الابتدائية .. وهي مدرسة لغتها الرسمية الفرنسية مما اتاح له فهم هذه اللغة وتطويعها لعقليته الصغيرة .. انه سيكون ذا شأن في مضمار الفن المسرحي ..

وعندما اكمل تعليمه ظهرت عليه بعض الملامح الساخرة .. ولكنه كان يسخر بخجل ايضا ..وعندما نال شهادة البكالوريا .. كان والده قد تدهورت تجارته فاكتفى بهذه الشهادة ..

وبحث عن عمل يساعد به اسرته .. فقد كان مولعا بامه اشد الولع .. وتعلم منها الكثير .. فقد كانت هي الاخرى ساخرة مماتشاهده ابان تلك الفترة التي كانت تعج بالمتناقضات الاجتماعية ..وقد تفتحت عينا نجيب الريحاني على احداث عظيمة كانت تمر بها مصر.


 وكان نجيب الريحاني قد التحق بوظيفة كاتب حسابات بشركة السكر بنجع حمادي بالصعيد .. وهذه الشركة كانت ملكا خالصا للاقتصادي المصري «عبود باشا» والذي انشأ عدة شركات تعمل في كل المجالات .. على غرار شركات مصر التي انشأها زعيم الاقتصاد المصري في ذاك الوقت طلعت حرب ..

ولكن هذه الوظيفة البسيطة والتي كان نجيب الريحاني يتقاضى منها راتبا شهريا ستة جنيهات .. وهو مبلغ لا بأس به في ذاك الوقت .. لم تشبع رغبته فاستقال منها وعاد الى القاهرة ليجد ان الامور قد تبدلتواصبح الحصول على عمل في حكم المستحيل .. واصبحت لغته الفرنسية التي يجيدها غير مطلوبة واصبحت لغة ثانية بعد ان استتب الامر للانجليز وسيطروا على كل مقدرات مصر ..

وفي يوم قادته قدماه الى شارع عماد الدين الذي كان يعج آنذاك بالملاهي الليلية .. وتقابل مع صديق لهكان يعشق التمثيل واسمه محمد سعيد وعرض عليه ان يكونا سويا فرقه مسرحية لتقديم الاسكتشات الخفيفة لجماهير الملاهي الليلية.

وللمزيد من التفاصيل المعرفية والمقننة والمرتبة تعالوا معى نتعرف بوضوح على نجيب الريحانى ..

 

نجيب الريحاني, (21 يناير 1889 - 8 يونيو 1949), ممثل فكاهي مصري، عرف بشخصية كشكش بيه، توفي إثر إصابته بمرض التيفوئيد.

ولد في حي باب الشعرية لأب من أصل موصلي كلداني مسيحي اسمه "إلياس ريحانة" يعمل بتجارة الخيل فاستقر به الحال في القاهرة ليتزوج سيدة مصرية قبطية أنجب منها ولده نجيب.

نشأ نجيب في القاهرة وعاش في حي باب الشعرية الشعبية منفردا فعاشر الطبقة الشعبية البسيطة والفقيرة. عاش نجيب في حي الظاهر بالقاهرة وبدت عليه ظاهرة الانطوائية إبان دراسته بمدرسة الفرير الابتدائية، وهي مدرسة لغتها الرسمية الفرنسية مما أتاح له فهم هذه اللغة وتطويعها لعقليته الصغيرة.

وعندما أكمل تعليمه ظهرت عليه بعض الملامح الساخرة، ولكنه كان يسخر بخجل أيضا، وعندما نال شهادة البكالوريا، كان والده قد تدهورت تجارته فاكتفى بهذه الشهادة.

وبحث عن عمل يساعد به أسرته، فقد كان مولعا بأمه أشد الولع وتعلم منها الكثير، فقد كانت هي الأخرى ساخرة مماتشاهده إبان تلك الفترة التي كانت تعج بالمتناقضات الاجتماعية، وقد تفتحت عينا نجيب الريحاني على أحداث عظيمة كانت تمر بها مصر.

وكان نجيب الريحاني قد التحق بوظيفة كاتب حسابات بشركة السكر بنجع حمادي بالصعيد، وهذه الشركة كانت ملكا خالصا للاقتصادي المصري احمد عبود باشا والذي أنشأ عدة شركات تعمل في كل المجالات، على غرار شركات مصر التي أنشأها زعيم الاقتصاد المصري في ذاك الوقت طلعت حرب.

ولكن هذه الوظيفة البسيطة والتي كان نجيب الريحاني يتقاضى منها راتبا شهريا ستة جنيهات، وهو مبلغ لابأس به في ذلك الوقت، لم تشبع رغبته فاستقال منها وعاد إلى القاهرة ليجد أن الأمور قد تبدلت وأصبح الحصول على عمل في حكم المستحيل، وأصبحت لغته الفرنسية التي يجيدها غير مطلوبة، وقدمت لمصر لغة أجنبية ثانية بعد أن أستتب الأمر للإنجليز وسيطروا على كل مقدرات مصر.

وفي يوم قادته قدماه إلى شارع عماد الدين الذي كان يعج آنذاك بالملاهي الليلية، وقابل صديق له كان يعشق التمثيل واسمه محمد سعيد وعرض عليه أن يكونا سويا فرقة مسرحية لتقديم الإسكتشات الخفيفة لجماهير الملاهي الليلية.

تزوج من الراقصة السورية بديعة مصابني التي طلقها فيما بعد بسبب غيرتها عليه وله منها ابنة واحدة.

توفي أثناء تمثيله فيلم (غزل البنات) 1949 م فتم تعديل نهايته قسرا شاركه البطولة نخبة من النجوم منهم ليلى مراد وأنور وجدي ويوسف وهبي ومحمود المليجي وفريد شوقي وظهرت هند رستم لأول مرة ككومبارس (راكبة حصان في أغنية ليلى مراد "اتمخطري يا خيل") والموسيقار الكبير محمد عبد الوهاب الذي قدم فيه أجمل أغانيه (عاشق الروح)، ويعتبر غزل البنات من أجمل الأفلام المصرية

*أعماله*

أعماله المسرحية

اعتزل الريحاني المسرح عام 1946 بعد أن قدم مع بديع خيري صديق عمره وتوأمه في الفن 33 مسرحية من أهمها:

    * مسرحية الجنيه المصري عام 1931.
    * الدنيا لما تضحك عام 1934.
    * الستات مايعرفوش يكدبوا.
    * حكم قراقوش عام 1936.
    * قسمتي عام 1936.
    * لو كنت حليوة عام 1938.
    * الدلوعة عام 1939.
    * حكاية كل يوم.
    * الرجالة مايعرفوش يكدبوا.
    * الدنيا بتلف.
    * إلا خمسة عام 1943.
    * حسن ومرقص وكوهين عام 1945.
    * تعاليلى يا بطة.
    * بكره في المشمش.
    * كشكش بك في باريس.
    * وصية كشكش بك.
    * خللى بالك من إبليس عام 1916.
    * ريا وسكينة عام 1921.
    * ضربة مقرعة.
    * الابن الخارق للطبيعة.
    * ليلة الزفاف.
    * عندك حاجة تبلغ عنها.
    * شارلمان الأول.
    * خللى بالك من إميلى.
    * كشكش بيه وشيخ الغفر زعرب.
    * ابقى قابلنى.
    * أم أحمد.
    * دقة بدقة.
    * حمار وحلاوة.
    * حماتك تحبك.
    * على كيفك.
    * قسم.
    * فيروز شاه.
    * البرنسيس.
    * الفلوس.
    * لو كنت ملك.
    * مجلس الأنس.
    * قنصل الوز.
    * مراتى في الجهادية.
    * جنان في جنان.
    * مملكة الحب.
    * الحظوظ.
    * علشان بوسة.
    * آه من النسوان.
    * ابقى اغمزنى.
    * أنا وإنت.
    * عشان سواد عينيها.
    * مصر في سنة 1929.
    * اتبحبح.
    * ياسمينة.
    * نجمة الصبح.
    * المحفظة يا مدام.
    * الرفق بالحموات.
    * ياما كان في نفسى.
    * الدنيا على كف عفريت.

أعماله السينمائية

إتجه بعد ذلك إلى السينما وله فيها عشرة أفلام. ففي عام 1934 قدم شخصية كشكش بك في فيلم "صاحب السعادة كشكش بيه".

    * صاحب السعادة كشكش بيه 1931.
    * حوادث كشكش بيه 1934.
    * ياقوت أفندي في عام 1934.
    * بسلامته عايز يتجوز عام 1936.
    * سلامة في خير عام 1937.
    * أبو حلموس 1947.
    * لعبة الست 1946.
    * سي عمر عام 1941.
    * غزل البنات عام 1949.
    * أحمر شفايف 1946

من الأوبريتات التي شارك فيها

    * ولو
    * أش
    * قولوا له
    * العشرة الطيبة
    * الشاطر حسن
    * أيام العز

وفاتــــــه

جاءت وفاة الريحاني صدمة للكثيرين فتوفى الريحاني في السابع من يونيو عام 1949م بعد أن قدم أخر أعماله فيلم غزل البنات، حيث أصيب بمرض التيفود الذي كان سبباً في وفاته. وقد كشف الدكتور احمد سخسوخ الناقد المسرحى المعروف والعميد الاسبق لمعهد الفنون المسرحية عن ان وفاة نجيب الريحانى كانت بسبب اهمال من ممرضتة بالمستشفى اليونانى حيث اعطتة جرعة زيادة من عقار الاكرومايسين ليموت الريحانى بعدها بثوانى.

هل كان للفنان نجيب الريحانى إبنه ؟ 



فيلم «نجيب الريحاني.. في ستين ألف سلامة» للمخرج الكبير محمد كامل القليوبي تستأثر فيه السيدة جينا الريحاني بالكاميرا، وتحكي تاريخ علاقتها بوالدها والأحداث المثيرة، التي تتخلل مراحل تطور هذه العلاقة ثم رحلة البحث عنه واكتشاف عالمه، الذي ظلت بعيدة عنه لسنوات طويلة وكما هو متوقع ومثلما دخلت جينا في دوامات إثبات النسب وشبهات الادعاء مع أن مع هذه السيدة  صور والخطابات التي وجدتها لدي والدتها ،  وجينا الريحانى هى ابنة الفنان الراحل التي أنجبها من زوجته الفرنسية "لوسي دي فرناي". وجدنا صور والدتها بصعوبة بالغة وبذلنا فيها مجهوداً شاقاً لترميمها وإعدادها للتصوير وقد سافرت بنفسها إلي فرنسا وألمانيا للبحث عن أي مستندات أو صور تخص والديها فلم تجد سوي ما أظهرناه في الفيلم سواء ما حصلت عليه من الكنيسة أو غيرها ..وللحق أنها اقترحت علي مسألة عمل تحليل DNA لكني رفضت بشدة وسأظل أرفض لأني لست محققاً بوليسياً ويكفينا ما ظهر في الفيلم من حالة إنسانية ومشاعر خالصة من قبل هذه السيدة وهي تتحدث عن والدها وعلاقتها المثيرة بكل ما يخصه من تفاصيل.

وقد قابل مخرج الفيلم السيدة جينا الريحاني في نوفمبر 2007، وكنت قد سمعت بوجودها من قبل ولاحظت رفضها الشديد لفكرة الظهور، وحتي صعود المسرح في مهرجان القاهرة السينمائي، حيث تم إهداء الدورة لروح الريحاني رفضت ذلك وبعد كثير من الضغط عليها وافقت، لكننا لم نكن متأكدين من حضورها حتي آخر لحظة، في هذه الليلة تحدثت معها قليلا ولمعت فكرة الفيلم في ذهني، خاصة بعد ما عرفته عنها من بحث عن تاريخ الريحاني ومحاولتها إحياء تراثه، فاقترحت عليها الموضوع وأيضا رفضت رفضا تاما ، وحدث لقاء بيني وبين السيد محمد علبة، رئيس جمعية محبي الريحاني، وهو الذي ساعدني بكثير من المعلومات عنها ثم أقنعها بعد ذلك بقبول التصوير وحكي قصتها أمام الكاميرا كجزء من التوثيق لحياة والدها التي تجتهد في إحياء تراثه.
 وقالت أنها تظهر في الفيلم لمدة ساعة تحكي فيها عن ذكرياتها مع والدها الفنان الكوميدي الكبير ، وتحدثت عن بعض جوانبه الإنسانية وعلاقته بأسرته وبأصدقائه في الوسط الفني ، وتحدثت جينا عن بعض مواقف طريفة لوالدها ، وكيف أنه كان أحيانا معه فلوس كثيرة يصرفها هنا وهناك ، وأحيانا أخرى على فيض الكريم ليس معه ثمن العشاء ، وكشفت جينا أن والدها الريحاني أفنى ثروته علي عدد من زملائه الفنانين ، وتحدثت أيضاً تحدثت عن عطاؤه الفني الكبير للمسرح العربي ، والسينما المصرية .
وضع الموسيقي التصويرية للفيلم راجح داوود،وقام بالأداء الصوتي الممثل "هشام عبد الحميد "،وتبلغ مدة الفيلم 107 دقائق يصل نصيب "جينا" إلى حوالي ساعة كاملة تحكي فيها عن ذكرياتها مع والدها الذي لم تعش معه طويلاً لكنها تتذكر جيداً اللحظات التي جمعت بينهما، وكذلك علاقتها بوالدتها وما سمعته منها عن مصر وتجاربها الفنية مع الفنانين المصريين بمن فيهم الريحاني .(بقلم عزت اندراوس)

----------


## اليمامة

جينا نجيب الريحاني تتحدث: أبي كان متعدد العلاقات النسائية.. ووالدتي هجرته لأنه خانها
Tue, 8-06-2010 - 11:24Mon, 2010-06-07 16:42 | إيمان الأشراف

    * الإسكندرية





> اختفيت 70 عاماً لأن زوجي المصري كان يغار علي ولم أظهر إلا بعد وفاته > أمي كانت راقصة فرنسية أحبها والدي ولقبت بـ«دلوعة الريحاني» .. وبديعة مصابني عرضت عليه شيكاً بـ2000 جنيه حتي يطلقها > كان سيشهر إسلامه قبل وفاته وبديع خيري سأل شيخ الأزهر وقتها فقال له: «يعتبر مسلم»

ظهرت جينا فجأة.. بعد 70 عاماً من رحيل نجيب الريحاني لتقول إنها ابنته.. سيدة ألمانية شقراء أوروبية الملامح تتحدث لغة عربية ضعيفة ضائعة الأحرف.. قد تشك لأول وهلة أنها ابنة الريحاني فعلاً.. ولكن بمجرد أن تتحدث إليها تتأكد أنها ابنته.

وقد كشفت لنا جينا في حوارها عن جوانب خفية في شخصية والدها.. وتفاصيل جديدة تنشرها لأول مرة في ذكري وفاته التي يمر عليها اليوم 61 عاماً.

فقد تحدثت عن علاقة الريحاني بوالدتها الراقصة الفرنسية.. وعن تعدد علاقاته النسائية.. وخوفه الدائم من بديعة مصابني.. وتفاصيل وفاته.. وحتي حقيقة إشهاره الإسلام.

التقينا جينا في منزل الفنان التشكيلي حمدي الكيال بالإسكندرية.. والذي كشف لنا بدوره عن تفاصيل استقاها من رفيق كفاحه «بديع خيري» وقرأ لنا آخر جملة كتبها الريحاني يرثي بها نفسه قبل وفاته.. قال فيها: «مات نجيب الريحاني.. في ستين سلامة».

> اختفيت 70 عاماً.. ثم ظهرت فجأة لتعلني أنك ابنة نجيب الريحاني.. أين كنت طوال هذه السنوات؟

ـ كنت متجوزة راجل صعيدي من عيلة محافظة جداً.. وكان بيغير علي لأقصي درجة.. كان منعني أكلم حد أو حد يكلمني أو يتصل بيا.. ورفض أني أقول إنني بنت نجيب الريحاني عشان محدش يكلمني.. كان عايزني أقعد في البيت.. قاللي «يا ولية أقعدي في البيت» «تاهت منها معظم الحروف وهي تنطق تلك الجملة»، ولأني كنت بحبه جداً فكنت بسمع كلامه وما أقدرش أزعله.. وكان عاجبني إنه مش عايز حد في الدنيا يشوفني غيره.. كان راجل صعيدي أوي.. وأنا كان عاجبني النظام ده.. فلم أخبر أحداً أني بنت نجيب الريحاني.. فقد تزوجت منذ أن حضرت إلي مصر وعمري 21 سنة سنة 1958 ولم أعرف سوي زوجي وأولادي.. ولم أفصح عن شخصيتي إلا بعد وفاة زوجي.

> كيف تعرف نجيب الريحاني علي والدتك لوسي دي فرناي؟ وكيف كانت العلاقة بينهما؟

ـ لوسي كانت راقصة فرنسية ضمن فرقة تجوب العالم، حضرت إلي مصر سنة 1917 وكان عمرها 17 سنة، وتعلقت بالريحاني واتعلق بها حتي لقبت بـ«دلوعة الريحاني» وكانت مثار غيرة باقي أفراد الفرقة وبابا أخدلها شقة في مصر الجديدة وعاش معاها 3 سنين.. لحد ما ضبطته بيخونها مع أنصاف أخت فاطمة رشدي.. ورغم أنها لم تكن المرة الأولي اللي بيخونها فيها لكنها لم تحتمل أكتر من كدة بسبب خياناته المتكررة لها مع النساء. فعادت للبيت وكتبت له جواب وأخدت هدومها وعادت إلي فرنسا ولم تعد مرة أخري.. وماقدرش بابا يرجعها.. في الوقت ده سنة 1920 جت بديعة مصابني من سوريا، وكانت راقصة شهيرة هناك.. ووقعت في غرام بابا واتجوزته سنة 1924.. وكانت ماما وقتها اتجوزت واحد ألماني في فرنسا، لكن اتطلقت منه بعد 4 سنين.. وبعد 16 سنة.. وعندما كان بابا في فرنسا للتحضير لفيلم اسمه «ياقوت في باريس» قابل ماما صدفة في كازينو الأوبرا.. ولم يفترقا بعدها.. وجئت أنا إلي الدنيا في هذا العام سنة 1937 بعد ما بابا قعد مع ماما 3 شهور في فرنسا ثم تركها وعاد إلي مصر.. وبعدها كنا نحضر إليه في مصر أسبوعين في السنة أو يأتي هو إلينا شهرين في الشتا.

> ولماذا لم تعش لوسي مع الريحاني في مصر هي وابنته؟

ـ لإنه في الوقت ده كان متجوز بديعة مصابني.. ولو عرفت إنه اتجوز عليها في فرنسا هتعمل له فضيحة.. وفي مصر مفيش طلاق بين المسيحيين.. فكان بيقابل ماما في السر حتي لا تعرف بديعة بعلاقته بها...

> كيف يخشي الريحاني إعلان زواجه من لوسي خوفاً من بديعة مصابني، وقد كان علي وشك الزواج من فيكتورين اللبنانية قبل وفاته؟

ـ كان موضوعه مع ماما خلص لإنها ماكانش عاجبها الحال، وكانوا بيتخانقوا كتير لإنها لما بتيجي مصر كان لا يهتم بها ودايماً مش فاضي.. وكان سايبها لوحدها.. قالت له أنا باجي مصر ليه لو إنت مش فاضي.. وأخدتني وعدنا إلي فرنسا في كريسماس 1948 وتوفي هو بعدها بـ 6 شهور.. لكن لما ماما سابته ومشيت عرف هو فيكتورين اللبنانية.. كانت بتاخد بالها منه وبتهتم بيه.. لكنها كان سيدة قبيحة جداً وبدينة.. مش عارفة بابا كان حصل لذوقه في الستات إيه وقتها.. مع إنه طول عمره بيحب الستات الحلوة.

< ولماذا لم يخش بديعة هذه المرة؟

ـ كانت علاقته ببديعة وصلت لأسوأ مراحلها.. لإنها كانت متعددة العلاقات بالرجال وقت جوازها منه.. وكانت دايماً قاعدة في العوامة بتاعتها وسايباه.. وفي يوم جات له بديعة وعرضت عليه 2000 جنيه عشان يطلقها.. فقطع الشيك ورماه في وشها.. وده علي فكرة نفس المشهد اللي عمله بعد كده في فيلم «لعبة الست» مع تحية كاريوكا.

> ماذا حكت لك والدتك عن نجيب الريحاني؟

ـ رغم خياناته المتكررة لها.. لكن عمرها ما قالت لي عنه كلمة وحشة.. عمرها ما اشتكيت لي منه.. بالعكس.. كانت دايماً تشتكي له مني لإني مش بسمع الكلام.. وكانت دايماً تقوله لازم البنت تشوف أبوها.. وهو يقولها يعني أعمل إيه.. كانوا بيتخانقوا كتير.

> كيف كان أول لقاء لك بنجيب الريحاني؟

ـ أول مرة شوفته كان عندي 8 سنين.. هو شافني لما كان عمري سنتين وبعدين ماما سافرت ألمانيا، وقامت الحرب العالمية الثانية وأغلقت ألمانيا طوال الحرب ولم نره من سنة 1939 حتي 1945.. كان وقتها عمري 8 سنين لما ماما قالت لي في يوم إلبسي كويس.. فيه شخص مهم جاي.. مافهمتش وقتها ليه ماما عايزاني أقعد مع الضيوف.. رغم إن الصغيرين ماكانش مسموح لهم يقعدوا مع الكبار.. لقيت راجل عجوز قدامي وماما قالت لي ده أبوكي.. اتصدمت وقتها لإني كنت فاكرة بابا راجل شكله حلو وبشرته بيضا وعنيه زرقا.. لقيته راجل عجوز وأسمر وشكله مش حلو.. ماكنتش مبسوطة بيه في الأول.. وهو عمل حاجات كتير عشان يخليني آخد عليه وأحبه.. وفضلت أنا زعلانه لإني كنت عايزة بابا شكله حلو وماما جابت لي بابا شكله مش حلو.. ومع الوقت حبيته أكتر من أي شيء تاني في حياتي.. لإني كنت مفتقدة وجود أب في حياتي.. وكان نفسي أقول كلمة «بابا».

> ماذا تتذكرين من نجيب الريحاني؟

ـ كان دمه خفيف جداً.. وصوته واطي وعمري ما سمعته بيزعق.. كان بيكلمني فرنساوي لإني ماكنتش أعرف عربي.. وماكانش بيحب إني ألعب في الشارع.. وكان دايماً ينام متأخر ويقوم متأخر.. ولما يكون بيشتغل في مكتبه محدش يقدر يدخل عليه أبداً.. وكان بيحب ساندوتشات الجبنة والروزبيف.. وكان بيموت في الحنطور وبيسيب عربيته ويتحرك في مصر بالحنطور لدرجة إنه كان بينام فيه.. وكان دايماً بيفسحني بالحنطور.. ولما كنت مش بسمع الكلام ماكانش بيزعق لي.. كان بيناقشني.. وكان بيضحكني، لكن للأسف ماعشتش معاه كتير.. عشت معاه 3 سنين بس ومات وأنا عمري 11 سنة.

> كيف كانت شخصيته؟

ـ هي نفسها شخصيته في فيلم «لعبة الست» مع تحية كاريوكا.. هو ده بابا بالضبط.. عشان كده أنا بحب الفيلم ده أوي.

> ماذا عن حقيقة وفاته بحقنة عن طريق الخطأ بالمستشفي اليوناني؟

- لأ بابا لم يتوف بحقنة غلط.. بابا توفي من دواء جديد «أقراص» جابوهاله من أمريكا عشان كان عنده حمي تيفودية.. مكرم عبيد جاب له الرواده بالطيارة من أمريكا.. وحمام السواق «لاحظ أن سواق الريحاني كان اسمه حمام وهو نفس اسم الريحاني في فيلم غزل البنات» راح المطار عشان يجيبه.. ووصل المستشفي وقت الظهر.. كان الأطباء في راحة.. الممرضة اديت له قرصين مرة واحدة.. فجاله حساسية ومات.

> ماذا تملكين من متعلقاته؟

- حاجاته اللي في مصر اتباعت في المزاد سنة 1961.. ابن عمي يوسف عمل عليها مزاد وباع كل مقتنياته عشان يدفع 200 جنيه للضرايب كانت محجوزة علي بابا قبل وفاته.. أكيد ماكانش عارف قيمة الحاجات دي عشان كده فرط فيها.. وجاجاته اللي كانت عندنا في فرنسا اتحرقت في الحرب لما كنا في ألمانيا.. ولم يتبق لدي من حاجياته سوي نيجاتيف فيلم «ياقوت في باريس» اللي مثله في فرنسا بالكامل وشالته الرقابة من دور العرض في مصر سنة 1934 بعد يوم واحد من عرضه بسبب ملابس الممثلين فيه.

> لماذا تزوجت من مصري؟

- سنة 1957 جيت مصر ضمن معرض تشارك فيه الشركة الألمانية اللي كنت بأعمل فيها.. كان عندي 20 سنة.. وبعدين حسيت إنني لازم أعيش في مصر.. لإن فيها أغلي حاجة عندي في الدنيا.. بابا.. ووالدتي رفضت بشدة.. لكن أصريت وجيت مصر تاني سنة 1958 وأصريت إنني أعيش هنا جنب بابا.. كنت بزور قبره باستمرار.. لحد ما قابلت جوزي.. راجل مصري صعيدي من أبوتيك.. حبيته واتجوزته وحبسني في البيت.. وكنت سعيدة بالنظام الجديد اللي فرضه علي حياتي.. وكنت بحبه أوي «رفضت الحديث بشكل قاطع عن أي معلومات عن زوجها».

> كيف يختلف الرجل المصري عن الرجل الألماني؟

- «فاجأتني» الألمان دمهم تقيل.. أنا صحيح ألمانية واتولدت في ألمانيا.. لكن دمي خفيف زي بابا.. وأنا بحب المصريين لإن دمهم خفيف وعندهم بساطة في التعامل وعايشين بالبركة ومواعيدهم مش مضبوطة ومش واخدين الحياة جد.. لكن إحنا في ألمانيا كل حاجة بحساب.. حاجة تخنق.. وأنا بحب بساطة المصريين ولا أحب الألمان.

> ولكنك ألمانية؟

- تحدثت كما تتحدث أي سيدة من أعماق صعيد مصر لكن بلغة عربية ضعيفة قائلة باستنكار شديد وصوت عال وخفة ظل ريحانية: لأ.. أنا مش ألمانية.. أنا مصرية صعيدية من غنايم.. من أبوتيك.. وكان أبويا بيقفل عليا الدار عشان كده طلعت بيضا.. «ثم ضحكت».

> ماذا تنتظرين من الدولة تقديراً للريحاني؟

- يتعمل له تمثال زي ما الدولة عملت تماثيل لأم كلثوم وعبدالوهاب.. هو الريحاني شوية.. «ثم بدأت تفكر في مكان مناسب لوضع التمثال به وقالت»: جنينة الأزهر هي أفضل مكان لوضع تمثال للريحاني.

> ولماذا جنينة الأزهر؟

- «بلهجة جادة وخفة ظل ريحانية صميمة» لإنهم لو حطوه في الشارع هيتوسخ وييجي عليه تراب.. وفي مصر مش بيشيلوا التراب من علي التماثيل.. وبابا مش بتاع البهدلة دي.. لأ بابا غير كده خالص.. ولو حطوه مثلاً في الأوبرا هيشوفه كام واحد يعني.. بابا لازم الناس كلها تشوفه.. أنا عايزة مكان زحمة.. وحديقة الأزهر هي أفضل مكان لإنها زحمة وكلها أزهار.. وبابا بيحب كده.

> هل صحيح أن الريحاني أشهر إسلامه قبل وفاته؟

- بابا قرأ كل الأديان.. القرآن والإنجيل والتوراة.. والرب واحد وهنا يتدخل حمدي الكيال في الحوار ناقلاً عن بديع خيري - رفيق كفاح الريحاني - ما قاله للكيال حول ذلك قائلا: «بديع خيري قاللي إن الريحاني كان سيشهر إسلامه قبل وفاته.. فقد قرأ جميع الكتب السماوية وقرر أن يشهر إسلامه.. ووجدت نسخة من القرآن علي المنضدة المجاورة لسريره في المستشفي قبل وفاته.. وبديع خيري، قال: إنه سأل شيخ الأزهر وقتها عن موقف الريحاني فقال له إنه يعتبر مات مسلم».

أثناء حوارنا مع ابنة الريحاني أظهر الفنان التشكيلي حمدي الكيال نسخة من رثاء كان نجيب الريحاني قد كتبه بخط يده قبل 15 يوم من وفاته.. وكأنه كان يعلم أنه سيموت.. حيث قال الريحاني في رثاء نفسه بتاريخ 24/5/1949: «مات نجيب.. مات الرجل الذي اشتكي منه طوب الأرض وطوب السماء.. هذا إن كان للسماء طوب.. مات نجيب الذي لا يعجبه العجب.. ولا الصيام في رجب.. مات الرجل الذي لا يعرف إلا الصراحة في زمن النفاق.. ولم يعرف إلا البحبوحة في زمن البخل والشح.. مات الريحاني.. في ستين سلامة..

نجيب الريحاني

----------


## اليمامة

هو شاعر الرومانسية ورائد الأغنيه الحديثة ..شاعر الألف أغنية وصاحب ثلاثية أم كلثوم الرائعه سيرة الحب وألف ليله وفات الميعاد ..الشاعر الكبير من جيل الأساتذة ميرسى جميل عزيز ..
رفيق عبد الحليم حافظ في أروع ماغني..
كانت أغانيه سبب شهرة من يغنيها وليس العكس
أشهر شعراء الأغنية العامية المصرية في القرن العشرين، وهو فارس الأغنية العاطفية، جسدت كلماته التي تغنى بها كبار المطربين ارق المشاعر والاحاسيس، كان شاعرا غزير الانتاج، تعامل مع عمالقة الطرب في الزمن الجميل، وفي مقدمتهم كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم والعندليب الاسمر عبدالحليم حافظ.

ولد الشاعر الغنائي الكبير مرسي جميل عزيز فى يونيو عام 1921م بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية شمال مصر، حصل على شهادة البكالوريا، ثم التحق بمعهد السينما، وحقق بصمة شديدة فى مجال تأليف الأغنية امتدت ‏إلى أربعين عاما، قدم من خلالها ألف أغنية، ولذلك لقب بشاعر الألف أغنية. ‏‏‏ ‏‏‏

كتب أول قصيدة شعرية في عمر الثانية عشرة في رثاء أستاذه وأذيعت له أول أغنية في الإذاعة عام 1939م ولم يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة بعنوان "الفراشة" ولحنها الموسيقار رياض السنباطي، وفي نفس العام انطلقت شهرته عندما كتب أغنية "يامزوق يا ورد في عود" التي غناها المطرب عبدالعزيز محمود، وكتب مرسي جميل عزيز الأغنية بألوانها المختلفة العاطفية والوطنية والشعبية والدينية والي جانب ذلك كتب الأوبريت الغنائي والقصة القصيرة والسينمائية وسيناريوهات بعض الأفلام وأيضا كانت له مقالات أدبية في الصحف والمجلات المصرية حتي اعتبره النقاد ظاهرة أدبية وفنية بارزة.

كتب الشاعر مرسي جميل عزيز العديد من الأغنيات لكبار المطربين في عصره، وعلى راسهم كوكب الشرق السيدة ام كلثوم والتي كتب لها عدد من الاغنيات الرائعة منها: "سيرة الحب" و"فات الميعاد" و "الف ليلة وليلة"، وكتب للعندليب الاسمر الفنان الراحل عبدالحليم حافظ باقة من اجمل واشهر اغنياته منها: " الليالي"، "اسبقني يا قلبي"، " نعم يا حبيبي"، "في يوم في شهر في سنة"، " ليه تشغل بالك"، " يا خلي القلب"، "بامر الحب"، كما كتب له اخر اغنياته وهي "من غير ليه" التي لم يمهله القدر لغنائها فقام الموسيقار الكبير محمد عبدالوهاب بغنائها فيما بعد وكتب مرسي جميل عزيز لمحرم فؤاد اغنيات " ياغزال اسكندراني" و"ندم" كما كتب للعديد من المطربين المصريين امثال نجاة الصغيرة التي غنت له "حبيبى لولا السهر" وغيرها من الاغنيات، كما تغنى بكلمات مرسي جميل عزيز المطرب محمد قنديل والمطربة الكبيرة شادية حيث غنت له " نور عنية" و " شباكنا يتايره حرير".

وكتب عزيز ايضاً لعدد كبير من المطربين والمطربات العرب امثال المطربة الجزائرية وردة التي كتب لها عدد من الاغنيات اشهرها "لولا الملامة" و"لعبة الايام" وكتب لفايزة احمد اغنية "ياما القمر ع الباب"، و"انا قلبي اليك ميال" وغيرها من الاغاني كما غنت يه المطربة اللبنانية الكبيرة فيروز رائعته الفصحي "سوف أحيا" وغنى له الموسيقار الكبير فريد الاطرش العديد من الاغنيات.

استطاع مرسي جميل عزيز أن يعبر عن مشاعر الانثى ولحظات الحب الصادقة في كلمات اتصفت بالشعبية الراقية ونجح كذلك في تطويع اللغة العربية الفصحى إلى لهجة الحياة اليومية ونسجها مع الموسيقى الناعمة وأهتم مرسي جميل عزيز بالنزعة الدينية التي كانت واضحة في قصائد وأغنيات كثيرة وبرع في كتابة الأغنية الدينية، حيث كتبها بأشكالها وألوانها المختلفة.

وقد كرمت الدولة الشاعر الكبير فمنحه الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر "وسام الجمهورية للآداب والفنون" في عام 1965م  باعتباره رائداً للأغنية الشعبية والوصفية وكفارس للأغنية العاطفية وفي التاسع من شهر فبراير من عام 1980م توفي مرسي جميل عزيز على إثر إصابته بمرض خطير سافر بسببه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للعلاج، وبعد فترة قضاها في المستشفيات الامريكية عاد ليموت فوق تراب مصر ودفن في مسقط راسه.

من يستطيع أن ينسي سيرة الحب
طول عمري بخاف م الحب.. وسيرة الحب.. وظلم الحب لكل أصحابه
وأعرف حكايات مليانه آهات.. ودموع وآنين.. والعاشقين دابو ما تابوا
طول عمري باأقول لا أنا قد الشوق.. وليالي الشوق.. ولا قلبي قد عذابه
وقابلتك إنت ولقيتك
بتغير كل حياتي
ما أعرفش إزاي حبيتك
ما أعرفش إزاي يا حياتي
من همسة حب لقيتني با حب.. وأدوب في الحب.. وصبح وليل على بابه
فات من عمري سنين وسنين
شفت كثير وقليل عاشقين
اللي بيشكي حاله لحاله
واللي بيبكي على مواله
أهل الحب صحيح مساكين
يا ما الحب نده على قلبي
ما ردش قلبي جواب
يا ما الشوق حاول يحايلني
وأقول له روح يا عذاب
يا ما عيون شغلوني
لكن ولا شغلوني
إلا عيونك إنت
دول بس اللي خدوني
وبحبك أمروني
أمروني أحب لقيتني با حب.. وأدوب في الحب.. وصبح وليل على بابه


أو فات الميعاد
فات الميعاد وبقينا بعاد
والنار بقت دخان ورماد
تفيد بإيه يا ندم
وتعمل إيه يا عتاب
طالت ليالي الألم
واتفرقوا الأحباب
وكفاية بقى تعذيب وشقا
ودموع في فراق ودموع في لقا
تعتب علي ليه أنا بإيديه إيه
فات الميعاد

رحم الله الشاعر العظيم " مرسى عزيز جميل " الذى لا يزال يعيد للأذهان أيام الفن والحب الجميل ..

----------


## اليمامة

تمر علينا اليوم ذكرى مولد فارس الرومانسية والقلم ..هذا الكاتب العظيم الذى طالما أحببته ..والذى ارتبط دوره بفترة النهضة الثقافية بمصر في الستينات.. بقلمه الرقيق الساخر الذى غزا معظم الاتجاهات الأدبية.. من رومانسية إلى واقعية إلى كوميدية إلى فانتازيا إلى ساخرة.. وواجه الصعوبات بابتسامته الساحرة .. هو الأديب الحالم خفيف الظل يوسف السباعي .
يسعدنى أن أقدم لكم يوسف السباعى كملمح فريد من ملامح الهوية المصرية ..



في حارة الروم بالدرب الأحمر ولد يوسف محمد محمد عبد الوهاب السباعي، في 10 يونيو 1917، والده هو الأديب محمد السباعي الذي كان من رواد النهضة الأدبية الحديثة في مصر، بدأ بالقراءة في سن صغيرة تشبها بوالده الذي كان تواقاً للقراءة والكتابة، فظهرت موهبته الأدبية في مرحلة مبكرة من حياته، كان يقول :

"لا تضق هما بأمس وغد .. أمس ولى , وغد : لم يولد ... ويلتا إن ضاع يومي من يدي"


وقد تأثر في بداية حياته بالبيئة التي نشأ فيها بجانب مواهبه الطبيعية ، بدأ بعد ذلك في محاولة الكتابة فكانت على شكل مقتطـفات شعـرية وزجلية وقصصية إلى أن نشرت أول قصة له في مجلة " المجلة " و " المجلة الجديدة " وهو طالب في المدرسة الثانوية عام 1933 واستمر في مواصلة حياته الدراسية فكان له نشاط رياضي حيث رأس فريق الهوكي بمدرسته .

نشر أول قصة قصيرة وهو طالب بالمرحلة الثانوية في السادسة عشر من عمره بمجلة "مجلتي" بعنوان " تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب "، وتبع ذلك مساهماته لـ الإمام .تخرج من الكلية الحربية عام 1937م ضابطا بسلاح الفرسان، وعاد للكلية الحربية عام 1942 مدرسا لمادة التاريخ العسكري ، تولي العديد من المناصب منها تعيينه في عام 1952 مديرا للمتحف الحربي.

حصل على دبلوم معهد الصحافة من جامعة القاهرة ، وبعد وصوله لرتبة عميد وتقاعده عن الخدمة العسكرية، شغل عدة مناصب ففي عام 1959 تولى منصب سكرتير عام المحكمة العليا للفنون والسكرتير العام لمؤتمر الوحدة الآفروأسيوية، وأنتخب سكرتيرا عاماً لمؤتمر شعوب آسيا وأفريقيا اللاتينية عام 1966م وفي نفس العام عين عضوا متفرغا بالمجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب بدرجة وزير .

تم إصدار العديد من المجلات تحت إشرافه مثل الأدباء العرب، والرسالة الجديدة، والقصة. في عام 1965 تولي منصب رئيس تحرير مجلة أخر ساعة، ورئيس مجلس إدارة دار الهلال عام 1971م ، كان وراء انشأ المجلس الأعلى للفنون والأدب "المجلس الأعلى للثقافة حالياً" ، انتخب رئيسا فخريا لجمعية كتاب ونقاد السينما منذ بدء إنشائها، عينه الرئيس أنور السادات في مارس 1973م وزيرا للثقافة، ثم اصبح عضوا في مجلس إدارة مؤسسة الأهرام عام 1976، بينما تم انتخابه نقيب الصحفيين المصريين في عام 1977م .

فاز بجائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب ورفض استلام الجائزة لأنه كان وزيرا للثقافة في ذلك الحين ، ومنح وسام الاستحقاق الإيطالي من طبقة فارس، كما حصل على جائزة لينين للسلام عام 1970، ومنح وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولي من جمهورية مصر العربية، 1976، فاز بجائزة وزارة الثقافة والإرشاد القومي عن أحسن قصة لفيلمي ( رد قلبي ) و( جميلة الجزائرية ) وأحسن حوار لفيلم ( رد قلبي ) وأحسن سيناريو لفيلم ( الليلة الأخيرة ). عرضت له السينما المصرية أكثر من قصة أشهرها فيلم " رد قلبي " و " الليلة الأخيرة " و " أرض النفاق " و " بين الأطلال " و " إني راحلة " ، وله مسرحية نشرت باسم " أم رتيبة " .

حادث اغتياله







في يوم الجمعة 18 فبراير من عام 1978، اغتيل يوسف السباعي على أيدي رجلين فلسطينيين في العاصمة القبرصية "نيقوسيا" عندما ذهب إلى هناك على رأس وفد مصري لحضور مؤتمر منظمة التضامن الآفروآسيوي ، وكان اغتياله بسبب ما رآه القاتلان خيانة للقضية الفلسطينية بعد ذهاب السادات إلى القدس ، حيث أطلق عليه الإرهابيون الرصاص، الاولى في يده اليمنى التي كتب بها إبداعاته ، ورصاصتين في ظهره ورأسه.

وقد حدثت موجة تعاطف رسمي مع حادثة اغتيال يوسف السباعي حيث أطلق السادات وقتها نداء بضرورة تخليد ذكرى السباعي ، وقد شكل اغتيال السباعي علاقة فارقة وغامضة وقتها في التعامل مع القضية الفلسطينية، وأثرت سلباً عليها، وظلت علامات الاستفهام وتساؤلات المثقفين مطروحة حول مغزى الاغتيال الذي راح ضحيته واحد من أبرز كتاب مصر ووزير ثقافتها ومؤسس نادى القصة واتحاد الكتاب.


أدب السباعي


" لا تخجل من السؤال عن شئ تجهله ، فخير لك أن تكون جاهلا مرة من أن تظل على جهلك طول العمر ..."

ارتبط دوره بفترة النهضة الثقافية في مصر في الستينات من القرن العشرين، وكانت أعماله الأعلى توزيعا فضلا عن تحويلها مباشرة إلى أفلام يصفها نقاد بأنها أكثر أهمية من الروايات نفسها. وبعد أن فرضت أعمال نجيب محفوظ نفسها على النقاد بعد صمت نقدي وإعلامي حتى منتصف الخمسينيات، تراجع الاهتمام بروايات السباعي الذي ظل في بؤرة الاهتمام الإعلامي والسينمائي وان أخذ كثير من النقاد تجنب الإشارة إلي أعماله باعتبارها نهاية لمرحلة الرومانسية في الأدب وأنها تداعب احتياجات مرحلة عمريه لفئة من القراء صغار السن، علي الرغم من أن كاتبا مصريا وصف أعماله بأنها " واقعية ورمزية " .

ويعد السباعي ظاهرة في الحياة الثقافية المصرية رغم تجنب النقاد التعرض لأعماله فيما عدا مؤرخي الأدب، ويكاد ذكره الآن يقتصر على أفلام أخذت عن أعماله، ويري الناقد أحمد صالح أن يوسف السباعي ربما يكون الكاتب الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يطرق كل الاتجاهات الأدبية بهذا القدر من الموهبة المتدفقة!، ويوضح أنه لم يحظ باهتمام نقاد الأدب في حياته بسبب سيطرة تيار اليسار علي مجالات الأدب والنقد في ذلك الوقت وهم الذين كانوا يعتبرونه يمينيا وكاتب حواديت!  



 وقد أطلق نجيب محفوظ على السباعى لقب "جبرتى العصر" لأنه سجل بكتاباته الأدبية أحداث الثورة منذ قيامها حتى بشائر النصر في حرب أكتوبر المجيدة عبر أعماله: رد قلبى - جفت الدموع - ليل له آخر - أقوى من الزمن - العمر لحظة وفي كتاب صدر ببيروت بعنوان " الفكر والفن في أدب يوسف السباعي" وهو مجموعة مقالات نقدية بأقلام أجيال مختلفة على رأسهم طه حسين. 

وقد أشرف الكاتب غالي شكري على تقديم هذا الكتاب وإعداده وأعلن أن أدب يوسف السباعي في مجمله ظاهرة اجتماعية فمن هنا تنبع الأهمية القصوى في إصدار هذه النماذج بين دفتي كتاب حول أدب يوسف السباعي.

أما توفيق الحكيم فيصف أسلوب السباعي بأنه سهل عذب باسم ساخر ويحدد محور كتبه بقوله انه يتناول بالرمز والسخرية بعض عيوب المجتمع المصري ويتفق فريد أبو حديد مع توفيق الحكيم فيعلن أن أسلوب السباعي سائغ عذب سهل سليم قوي متين .

ويعرض الدكتور محمد مندور لرواية " السقا مات " فيعلن أن يوسف السباعي أديب من أدباء الحياة بل من أدباء السوق التي تعج بالحياة والأحياء وتزدحم بالأشخاص والمهن .

وتعرض بنت الشاطئ لرواية " أرض النفاق " فتعترف إن كثرة أخطاء يوسف السباعي اللغوية صدمتها في أول الأمر فصرفتها عن قراءة مؤلفاته لكنها حين قرأت أرض النفاق اضطرت أن تغير رأيها .


مخضوضة هانم !!

هي دولت طه السباعي .. ابنة عم يوسف وزوجته.. أو هي عايدة في النصف الأول من رواية إني راحلة.. تزوجا بعد قصة حب طويلة بدأت منذ طفولتهم .. كان يطلق عليها يوسف " مخضوضة هانم" نظراً لخوفها الشديد عليه لدرجة أنها كانت تهرع إليه إذا وجدته واقفاً في شرفة المنزل وتمسك بملابسه خوفاً من سقوطه!! شيء أخر سبباً لهذه التسمية هو أنها كانت ترفض تماماً سفره بالطائرة، وفي إحدى المرات سافر بدون أن يخبرها وعلمت بالخبر من الجرائد بعد عودته فانفجرت بالبكاء متسائلة : ماذا لو سقطت الطائرة!.

في إهداء إليها بإحدى كتبه يقول لها السباعي : " إلي احب من أوفي وأوفي من أحب "

السباعي يحاور الموت

" بيني وبين الموت خطوة سأخطوها إليه أو سيخطوها إلي.. فما أظن جسدي الواهن بقادر علي أن يخطو إليه ..أيها الموت العزيز اقترب.. فقد طالت إليك لهفتي وطال إليك اشتياقي"

لقد حاور يوسف الموت مرات عديدة في أعماله الأدبية، حيث كانت فكرة الموت المفاجئ تشكل محوراً أساسياً في أعماله، وقد قامت روايتيه نائب عزرائيل والبحث عن جسد، علي محاورة ملك الموت وتخيله.

لعب السباعي دورا مؤثرا في الحياة الأدبية منذ عام 1951م، وبمبادرة منه عام 1975م تم تأسيس اتحاد الكتاب المصريين، الذي ضم في حينها كبار الكتاب في مصر مثل توفيق الحكيم ونجيب محفوظ وغيرهم ، كما كان وراء إنشاء المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب والعلوم الاجتماعية، وشارك بمجهوداته مع المؤلفين والصحفيين الكبار مثل إحسان عبد القدوس لتأسيس نادي القصة ، ومؤسسة رجال الأدب، ونقابة الكتاب العرب .

يد تمتد للأدباء بالعون


يروي نجيب محفوظ : "بعد أن انتهيت من كتابة "الثلاثية" ذهبت بها إلى سعيد السحار وكانت رواية واحدة عنوانها "بين القصرين" نظر إليها السحار وقال ما هذا؟ قلت: رواية جديدة، أمسك بالرواية وقلب صفحاتها وقال: إيه ده، دى ضخمة جداً كيف أطبعها، هذا مستحيل. وفى نادى القصة رويت ما حدث ليوسف السباعي، الذي طلب منى الرواية لقراءتها، وكانت نسخة وحيدة مخطوطة واتصل بي وقال: سنصدر مجلة أدبية جديدة، وبالفعل صدرت مجلة "الرسالة الجديدة" وترأس تحريرها السباعي، ونشرت في العدد الأول بتاريخ أول أبريل 1954 الحلقة الأولى من روايتى "بين القصرين" حتى العدد 25 الصادر بتاريخ أول أبريل 1956م.

أما سعد الدين وهبة الذي لم يكن يميل إلى كتابة المسرحية ذات الفصل الواحد، ولكنه لجأ إلى كتابتها عن طريق الصدفة وعن هذه الظروف يقول : " كنت مبعدا عن وظيفتي في وزارة الثقافة ، أقرأ كتب القانون ، وأتردد علي مكتب المحامي ، وأذهب إلى المحكمة ، وأعود إلى مكتب يوسف السباعي في جريدة الأهرام ، أحكي له ما وقع لي خلال اليوم .. قال لي مرة : لماذا لا تكتب ؟ ، ماذا أكتب ؟! وعاد يقول : ُأكتب مسرحا ، وابتسمت ، وفهم من ابتسامتي ما قصدته، فقال ردا علي ابتسامتي : اكتب مسرحيات من فصل واحد ، أنشرها لك في الأهرام ، وبدأت بمسرحية كان هو بطلها الحقيقي في الواقع باسم ( الوزير شال التلاجة ) وجلست أمامه أرقبه وهو يقرأها ، وكان يبتسم وعندما انتهي من القراءة ، أرسل يدعو أحد مساعديه في الجريدة ، ويدفع إليه المسرحية قائلا : سوف يسلمك مسرحية كل أسبوع ، واعتبرت كلامه دعوة وأمرا " ، ولذلك قام وهبة بإهداء الكتاب الذي ضم كل مسرحياته القصيرة والصادر في عام 1980 إلى ( يوسف السباعي ) .


اتهامات ليوسف بالسرقة

في حوار للكاتب المصري محمد جلال مع جريدة الزمان اللندنية في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 15 يوليو 2002م ، اتهم يوسف السباعي بأنه انتحل أحد أعماله، قائلاً : " يوسف أخذ مني معالجة قصة (جميلة بوحريد) وكتب عليها اسمه ورفعت ضده دعوي في المحكمة وطلب مني التنازل عن الدعوى مقابل منحي جائزة وسفري للخارج!  

ولكني رفضت هذا وأصررت علي منحي قصتي فقال لي اذهب إلي ماجدة لتعطيك تلك القصة التي قامت ببطولتها وبالطبع لم يحدث هذا".كما وجه جلال اتهامات للسباعي بأنه كان يوزع جوائز الإبداع بحسب الولاء الشخصي .

وفي أخر حلقات برنامج (قمر النيل) استضيف الروائي محمد جلال وروي أمام عدد من المثقفين أنه سجل القصة في (الشهر العقاري) قبل أن يسلمها للفنانة ماجدة وانه تعرض للإغراء ليتنازل عنها منها منحه خمسمائة جنيها مقابلها أو بعثة دراسية، ولم يجرؤ أحد علي كشف هذه المسألة، وقد ذكر القاص سليمان فياض في كتاب النميمة بجزأيه (نبلاء وأوباش) و (المساكين) هذه الحالة بإفاضة.




كما يذكر الوسط الأدبي في مصر حكاية الناقد الأديب الشريف أنور المعداوي الذي كتب مقالاً نقدياً جريئاً نال فيه من مصداقية يوسف السباعي، إذ اتهمه بسرقة مخطوطة أبيه محمد السباعي "السقامات" ونشرها رواية باسمه هو، مع أن الناقد المعداوي يؤكد أن والد يوسف السباعي الأديب الكبير محمد السباعي كان قد أطلعه على هذه المخطوطة، وقد استاء يوسف السباعي كثيراً من هذا الناقد، وبعد أن أصبح وزيراً للثقافة في عهد الرئيس أنور السادات، نقل المعداوي الذي كان يعمل موظفاً حكومياً، من القاهرة إلي أسوان حيث مات مقهوراً

فارس الرومانسية ديكتاتوراً

تقول الصحفية عزة سامي : " اجتاحني جبروت فارس الرومانسية يوسف السباعي، وقت إن جاء رئيسا لمجلس إدارة دار الهلال ورئيسا لتحرير مجلة المصور، التي كنت بها معينة ناقدة وكاتبة، فمنعني من النشر منذ 8/1971، وقدمني لقائمة الاستدعاء الأمني الدائمة، معتقلة في عدد من قضايا الرأي الملفقة التي كان السادات يحتاجها من حين لآخر، وظل هذا المنع جاريا، وظلت تلك الملاحقة جارية حتى بعد رحيله بخمس سنوات، إلى أن عدت لعملي وللنشـر 25/3/1983.

بينما يروي أحمد عباس صالح قصة مجلة الكاتب قائلاً: كانت المجلة دون أي مبالغة أهم مجلة ثقافية صدرت منذ عام 1952، وعند أول بادرة خلاف حاول يوسف السباعي وزير الثقافة فرض الرقابة علي 'الكاتب' من خلال أحد ضباطه، وبرفض 'الكاتب' للرقابة استحكمت الأزمة وبعد سلسلة من المعارك تم إغلاقها..

الرفاعي يهاجم السباعي

عندما دعا "يوسف السباعي" إلى استخدام العامية- بادعاء أن اللغة العربية بها قيود تحول بين الأديب والتعبير- قدم الشاعر هاشم الرفاعي قصيدة يدافع فيها عن اللغة العربية بعنوان "حول قيود اللغة العربية" يقول فيها: :

أشـعـلت حربًا لم تضع أوزارها

تـركـت بـكـل صـحـيفـة آثـارها

وحملـة حملتك الجريئة فانبـرت

أقلام من خاضوا وراءك نـارها

ورميت أخت الضاد منك بطعنة

كــادت تــدك قــويــةً أسـوارهـا

مجبًا؟ أتحـيـون الـتراث بقـتـلهـا

وتــرمــون بــهـدمـهــا منهـارها

ورأيت قـومـاً يـرهـقون عيوبهـا

طلبًا وراحوا يطمسون نضارها

مؤلفاته:

وصلت حصيلة إنتاج يوسف الأدبي إلى اثنين وعشرين مجموعة قصصية ، وستة عشر رواية ، وأربع مسرحيات ، وثماني مجموعات من المقالات في النقد والاجتماع ، وكتاب في " أدب الرحلات " بخلاف مقالاته التي كتبها في الصحف و المجلات.

من مؤلفاته نذكر : نائب عزرائيل، يا أمة ضحكت، أرض النفاق، إني راحلة، أم رتيبة، السقامات، بين أبو الرئيس وجنينة ناميش، الشيخ زعرب وآخرون، فديتك يا ليلي، البحث عن جسد، بين الأطلال، رد قلبي، طريق العودة، نادية، جفت الدموع، ليل له آخر، أقوى من الزمن، نحن لا نزرع الشوك، لست وحدك، ابتسامة على شفتيه، العمر لحظة، أطياف، أثنتا عشرة امرأة، خبايا الصدور ، اثنا عشر رجلاً، في موكب الهوى، من العالم المجهول، هذه النفوس، مبكى العشاق.

روائع يوسف السباعي

في قائمة نهائية أصدرها اتحاد الكتاب العرب بدمشق عام 2002م، عن أفضل 105 رواية عربية، تضمنت القائمة رواية السقا مات ليوسف السباعي.

قالوا عنه

- مرسي سعد الدين : في مقدمة كتاب «يوسف السباعي فارس الرومانسية» إن السباعي لم يكن مجرد كاتب رومانسي بل كانت له رؤية سياسية واجتماعية في رصده لأحداث مصر.

- خيري شلبي : وصف يوسف السباعي بأنه كان كاتبًا شعبيا بمعني الكلمة ويتهمه في الوقت نفسه بأنه كان أداة في يد السلطة ضد مناوئيها.

- لوتس عبد الكريم : إن دور السباعي في الثقافة المصرية لا يقل عن دوره ككاتب.

- خالد محيي الدين رئيس حزب التجمع : في نهاية حياته لم يكن يمينيا ولا يساريا، وأنه كان يحظي باحترام وحب القيادات الشيوعية رغم عدائه للشيوعية وكراهيته للشيوعيين .

- الناقد احمد صالح : يكاد يكون الكاتب القصصي الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يغزو بقلمه وفكره كل الاتجاهات الأدبية.. من رومانسية إلى واقعية إلى كوميدية إلى فانتازيا إلى ساخرة.. بقدرات واضحة.

- توفيق الحكيم : أسلوب يوسف السباعي سهل عذب باسم ساخر.

- الصحفي صبري موسى : برحيل يوسف السباعي رحلت الكثير من الأخلاق والقيم والمفاهيم، فقد تم اغتياله في مؤتمر عالمي وهو يقوم بدوره للتقارب بين الشعوب ونشر الوعي الثقافي وإشاعة السلام وبرحيل السباعي رحل عصر بأكمله.

- الدكتور محمد مندور الناقد المصري : لا يقبع في برج عاجي بل ينزل إلى السوق ويضرب في الأزقة والدروب.

- د. فتحي سلامة : كان إنساناً وأباً وظل يستظل تحته كل الأدباء من كل الاتجاهات. لقد استطاع السباعي اختراق عالم الرومانسية المتعمقة، ونجح من خلال رواياته إلى تحويلنا إلى عشاق للحياة و للحب .لم يفلح أحد في أن يجعل المرأة تتحدث عن نفسها مثلما فعل يوسف السباعي .


"إن قيمة حياتنا كائنة في نفوس الآخرين في نفوس أولئك الذين يحبوننا ويحتاجون إلينا وينتظروننا دائماً.. المحبة وحدها هي التي تشدنا إلى هذه الأرض ولولاها ما كانت لحياتنا قيمة."

----------


## اليمامة

رجل كهذا جمع بين العسكريه والرومانسيه هو شخصيه لا تتكرر كثيرا فإن تكررت فى نماذج متعددة قد ينصلح حال البشر الذين امسوا أحجار او جمادات ..أحببت أفكار هذا الرجل كثيرا..يوسف السباعى ..


*«فارس الرومانسية».. الذي اغتالته أحلامه*


أرداه عربيان في أحد أروقة الفندق الذي كان يستضيف مؤتمر التضامن الأفرو-آسيوي.. لماذا؟.. لأنه زار «إسرائيل»، رغم أن الجموع كانت تقول «لا» للسلام مع إسرائيل سواء بمفاوضات معلنة، أو سرية.


٦١ عاماً فصلت بين مولد الأديب والروائي يوسف السباعي وبين اغتياله في قبرص علي يد اثنين من المتطرفين العرب، بعد مشاركته الرئيس أنور السادات في رحلته الشهيرة إلي القدس.

ولد السباعي في العاشر من يونيو عام ١٩١٧ بالدرب الأحمر بالقاهرة والتحق بالكلية الحربية في نوفمبر عام ١٩٣٥ وتمت ترقيته إلي درجة «الجاويش» وهو في السنة الثالثة وتم تعيينه في سلاح الصواري بعد تخرجه وأصبح قائداً لإحدي فرق الفروسية.

بدأ السباعي التركيز علي الأدب في منتصف الأربعينيات ليؤكد وجوده كقاص، ونشر عدداً من المجموعات القصصية أعقبها بكتابة عدد من الروايات أهمها «السقامات» «العمر لحظة»، «نحن لا نزرع الشوك» وأطلق عليه الوسط الثقافي بسببها لقب «فارس الرومانسية».

جمع السباعي في تلك الفترة ما بين عالم الأدب والحياة العسكرية وبدأ مسيرته في العمل العام بإنشاء نادي القصة، ثم تولي مجلس إدارة وتحرير عدد من المجلات والصحف منها «روز اليوسف» و«آخر ساعة» و«دار الهلال» و«الأهرام»، إضافة إلي منصب وزير الثقافة.

وفي عام ١٩٧٧ أصبح نقيباً للصحفيين وشارك الرئيس السادات في رحلته الشهيرة للقدس في نوفمبر ١٩٧٧، وبعدها بثلاثة أشهر وفي فبراير ١٩٧٨ سافر إلي قبرص لحضور مؤتمر لمنظمة التضامن الأفريقي الآسيوي ليلقي مصرعه علي يد اثنين من العرب، بعد أن دافع بشراسة عن موقفه الداعم للسلام الذي قام به السادات حالماً بعودة الحقوق العربية.. لكنه مات قبل تحقيق أحلامه.

١٧ فبراير

وصل يوسف السباعي وزير الثقافة المصري إلي العاصمة القبرصية نيقوسيا علي رأس الوفد المصري المشارك في مؤتمر التضامن الأفرو- آسيوي السادس بصفته أمين عام منظمة التضامن الأفريقي الآسيوي لكنه لم يكن يعلم ماذا تخبئ له الأقدار.

١٨ فبراير

في الحادية عشرة صباحاً نزل يوسف السباعي من غرفته الكائنة بالطابق الخامس بفندق هيلتون متوجهاً إلي قاعة المؤتمر بالطابق الأرضي، الذي قد بدأ برئاسة الدكتور «فاسوس ليساريدس» نائب سكرتير المنظمة ورئيس الحزب الاشتراكي القبرصي، توقف السباعي أمام منفذ بيع الكتب والجرائد المجاور للقاعة وأخذ يتفقد المطبوعات، ليقطع الصمت صوت ثلاث رصاصات تنطلق في الهواء بسرعة، لتسكن في قلب السباعي، ليفارق الحياة سريعاً.. وتناقلت وكالات الأنباء الخبر. ظل السؤال معلقاً من قتل يوسف السباعي؟ ولماذا؟

تناقضت الأنباء في بداية الحادث إذ أعلن أن القاتلين فلسطينيان واتضح فيما بعد أن أحدهما فلسطيني والآخر عراقي وما لبثت منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية أن نفت علاقاتها بالحادث بينما أصرت الصحافة المصرية علي اتهامها لها.

بعد اغتياله أخذ القاتلان نحو ثلاثين من أعضاء الوفود المشاركين في المؤتمر رهائن واحتجزوهم في كافيتريا الفندق، مهددين باستخدام القنابل اليدوية في قتلهم ما لم تستجب السلطات القبرصية لطلبهما بنقلهما جواً إلي خارج البلاد واستجابت السلطات القبرصية وتقرر إقلاعهما علي طائرة قبرصية من طراز DC٨ من مطار لارنكا، وهناك أطلق القاتلان سراح معظم الرهائن بينما واصلوا احتجاز إحدي عشرة رهينة من بينهم أربعة مصريون، وأقلعت بهم الطائرة من قبرص لكن عدة دول رفضت أن تهبط بها الطائرة من بينها ليبيا وسوريا واليمن الجنوبية وبعد هبوط اضطراري في جيبوتي تقرر عودة الطائرة إلي مطار «لارنكا» مرة أخري.

١٩ فبراير

أقيمت المراسم الجنائزية لدفن يوسف السباعي ولم يحضر الرئيس السادات الجنازة لكنه أناب عنه نائب رئيس الجمهورية محمد حسني مبارك ووزير الدفاع عبد الغني الجمسي، وشهدت مراسم الجنازة ردود أفعال شعبية ورسمية ضد «القضية الفلسطينية».

لم يتأخر السادات في الرد علي جريمة الاغتيال فأرسل في اليوم التالي طائرة تقل مجموعة من رجال الصاعقة إلي قبرص بغرض القبض علي القاتلين وتحرير الرهائن المحتجزين علي متن الطائرة القبرصية وفي السادسة مساء طلب قائد الطائرة العسكرية المصرية رخصة للهبوط في مطار لارنكا مدعياً أن علي متن الطائرة وزير مصري حضر خصيصاً للتفاوض مع القاتلين.

٢٠ فبراير

هبط أحد جنود الصاعقة للاستطلاع وسرعان ما تأكد للقبارصة أن علي متن الطائرة وحدة صاعقة مصرية مجهزة بالأسلحة وحذرت الحكومة القبرصية القوات المصرية من مهاجمة طائرة الرهائن بحجة أنها توصلت لاتفاق مع القاتلين لإطلاق سراح الرهائن مقابل الحصول علي جوازات سفر قبرصية، لم تستجب القوات المصرية للتحذيرات وأعطي قائد قوات الصاعقة المصرية أوامره بالهجوم الشامل علي الطائرة، ومع بدء الهجوم المصري هاجمت قوات الحرس الوطني القبرصي قوات الصاعقة ودارت بينهما معركة استمرت نحو خمسين دقيقة أسفرت عن تدمير الطائرة العسكرية المصرية وقتل خمسة عشرة من رجال الصاعقة وجرح أكثر من ثمانين مصاباً من الطرفين وتم القبض علي من تبقي من قوات الصاعقة المصرية، فيما ترددت أنباء وقتها تفيد بأن أفراداً من منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية قاتلوا إلي جوار القوات القبرصية.

٢١ فبراير

طلب رئيس الوزراء ممدوح سالم من الدكتور بطرس غالي وزير الدولة للشؤون الخارجية السفر لقبرص للتفاوض من أجل استعادة رجال الصاعقة المعتقلين والعودة بجثث الضحايا، وهو ما حدث بالفعل.

وبعد أن تحركت الطائرة التي استقلها بطرس غالي ورجال الصاعقة بدقائق معدودة أعلنت مصر قطع علاقاتها مع قبرص وسحب اعترافها بالرئيس القبرصي «كابرينو» واستدعاء بعثتها الدبلوماسية من نيقوسيا كما طالبت الحكومة القبرصية بسحب بعثتها الدبلوماسية من القاهرة.

وفي مطار القاهرة تم استقبال رجال الصاعقة استقبال الأبطال وتم تكريمهم ومنحهم الأوسمة وأقيمت جنازة شعبية لضحايا الحادث شارك فيها الرئيس السادات وأشادت وسائل الإعلام المصرية بنجاح مهمة الصاعقة وروت قصصاً عن بطولاتهم، بينما رأي أغلب المحللين أن العملية فشلت وأن هذه الضجة الإعلامية ليست إلا نوعاً من التغطية علي الخطأ الجسيم، الذي ارتكبه السادات بإرسال قوات الصاعقة دون إذن السلطات القبرصية.

٩ مارس

بدأت محاكمة قاتلي السباعي، زيد حسين علي وسمير محمد خضير أمام المحكمة القبرصية، رأس الجلسة المدعي العام القبرصي، وحضرها فريق من المراقبين المصريين رأسه المدعي العام المصري عدلي حسين، وفي الرابع من أبريل عام ١٩٧٨ حكمت المحكمة علي الاثنين بعقوبة الإعدام وبعد عدة أشهر أصدر الرئيس القبرصي «سيبروس كابرينو» قراراً رئاسياً بتخفيف الحكم عليهما إلي السجن مدي الحياة وذلك لأسباب غير معروفة قيل إنها تتعلق بأمن قبرص لتسدل الستار علي قصة اغتيال مثيرة، سبق أن تنبأ بها السباعي نفسه، في السطور الآتية من رواية طائر بين المحيطين التي صدرت عام ١٩٧١:

ماذا سيكون تأثير الموت علي؟

وعلي الآخرين؟ لا شيء..

ستنشر الصحافة نبأ موتي

كخبر مثير ليس لأني مت

بل لأن موتي سيقترن

بحادثة مثيرة

----------


## اليمامة

حمدا لله علـى أوهامنـا، إنّها تمنحنـا بقية أمل ، و بقيـة عزاء"
— يوسف السباعي (نادية.. رواية في جزئين "


أتدرون ما يحملنا على التعلق بالحياة ..!
أتعرفون ماذا يشدنا إليها ويخيفنا من الخروج منها ..!

إنه شيء واحد .. هو صلتنا بمن حولنا
هو حبهم لنا, وحبنا لهم
إننا نكره أن نغادرها ..
لأننا نخشى ألم الفرقة ومرارتها !"
— يوسف السباعي 


ما أحمق الإنسان ! يجعل من حياته سلسلة مسببات للحزن. يحزن لأوهي الاسباب وأتفه العلات .. في دنيا ليس بها ما يستحق الحزن .. إنسان تافه في دنيا تافهة .. يحزن المرء لأن بقعة حبر قد سقطت علي ثوبه الأبيض فأتلفته، ولو تذكر عندما أصابه الحزن علي ثوبه أنه ليس أسهل من أن يطوي هو وثوبه الأبيض تحت عجلات الترام، ليغرق ثوبه بالحبر وهو هانىء سعيد.يحزن المرء لأنه غلب في صفقة أو أن البائع قد خدعه في بضعة قروش، ولو علم ان جرثومة صغيرة قد تسلبه عشرات الجنيهات لكي ينجو من مرضها لما أحزنته قروشه الضائعة. يحزن المرء إذا فقد متعة من المتع ، ولو دري أنه في غمضة عين قد يفقد نفسه .. لما أسف علي متعة زالت."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق)



أيها الناس .. لا تحزنوا .. لا تحزنوا .. كيف تحزنون علي شىء .. وأنتم لا شىء .. فيم حزنكم .. وبعد لحظة أو لحظات ستضحون رمة لا تستطيع حتي أن تحزن ؟ أيها الناس، لا تحزنوا علي ما ضاع فأنت أنفسكم ضائعون.. كيف يحزن ضائع علي ضائع ؟.. وهالك علي هالك ؟.. وزائل علي زائل؟.."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق )


يا بنيتي.. لا تأمني إلى القدر،كوني قوية وشجاعة، عوّدي نفسك الرضا بالواقع واقبلي ما تعطين.. لا تكثري من الآمال .. فوظيفة القدر هي أن يخيب آمالنا..حاولي ألا تعطيه الفرصة للشماتة.. لا تطلبي شيئا،بل انتظري حتى يعطيك هو،وابتسمي شاكرة حتى تخيبي أمله بدل أن يخيب هو أملك"
— يوسف السباعي


إن الإنسان .. هو الإنسان .. غشاش .. مخادع .. كذاب منافق .. في كل أمة .. في كل جيل. لا تقولوا: رحم الله آباءنا وأجدادنا .. لأنهم كانوا خيراً منا، وأفضل خلقاً .. لا تقولوا ذلك .. فما كانوا يقلون عنا رداءة وسفالة."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق)


لوُ اسَتطعنا الوُصول إلى اخِتراعٍ نُبِصر بِه دَخائل النُفوس وَنَطَّلعُ بِه عَلى خَبايْا الأفئدة لراعنا الفَرقْ بَينْ مَا تُضْمِر وَما تُظهر وَهالنا التَناقَض بَين مَا تَكشف عَنه الأعَماق وَما تُبِديهْ لنَا المَظاهر."
— يوسف السباعي



أيخلق التوأمان فى هذا الوجود فلا يلتقيان الا لقاء مسافرين فى قطارين متضادين..لا يبصر كلاهما الآخر الا لحظة يطويهما بعدها الفراغ ويلفهما العدم..بلا أمل فى عودة او رجاء فى لقاء؟
لحظة واحدة تعادل العمر كله..ورب لحظة كيوم ويوم كعام وعام كدهر
لحظة واحدة..تخلد فى النفس ابد الدهر..هى ذخيرة الحياة ومابعد الحياة لو كانت هناك بعد الحياة حياة"
— يوسف السباعي



الكلمات على الورق .. باردة .. تتألق في أناقة .. سواد الحروف على بياض الورق .. وعبثاً تستطيع أن ترسم الصورة .. عبثاً تستطيع أن تكون مخالب ممزقة .. عبثاً تستطيع أن تتحول الحروف إلى أحشاءٍ تتدلى .. وأشياء أخرى تختلط بالدماء والأحشاء ..
كلام .. كلام ..
والحقيقة المروعة ابتلعتها الأيام .. ولم تترك منها إلا ذكرى تُروى كالحواديت "
— يوسف السباعي


لا تقبل النعمة الطارئة قط .. لا تفرح بالكثير المنقطع، فسيجعلك تكفر بالقليل المقيم .. الذي وطنت نفسك علي قبوله والرضا به .. إذا كنت تسير علي قدميك فإياك أن تركب برهة، وإلا ذاقت قدماك نعمة الركوب والراحة وكرهت السير الذي طالما اعتدته."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق)



ما أشبهنا بالقضاة الذين جلسوا لمحاكمة الربان الذي غرقت سفينته فحكموا عليه بالاعدام بعد مداولة سبعة أيام عرفوا خلالها ما كان يجب أن يعمله الربان حتي لا تغرق سفينته، وأجابهم الربان في دهش: حقيقة هذا ما كان يجب أن أعمله، ولكنكم لم تعرفوه إلا بعد مداولة سبعة أيام في غرفة هادئة .. أما أنا فما كان أمامي سوي ثوان معدودات في زوبعة عاتية."
— يوسف السباعي (إني راحلة )



لا أريد من بشر أن يعين نفسه قيماً على بشر..وكل إنسان مسئول عن نفسه وله أن يعمل ما يُسعد به نفسه ما دام لا يُشقِي به غيره..نحن جميعاً نعرف أوامر السماء, ونعرف المعصية وغير المعصية..ونعرف كيف سنلقى الله وكيف سيلقانا الله..وكل إنسان يعرف أنه وحده سيتحمل وزر نفسه..فما بال أولئك البشر لا ينفكون يقيمون أنفسهم في إلحاح ولجاجة..وسطاء بيننا وبين السماء..يقيمون الحوائل والسدود ليزيدوا الأرض تعقيداً"
— يوسف السباعي



يا أهل القذارة...رحماكم..إن النظافة من الإيمان..وهي نوع من الإيمان لا يكلفكم كثيراً ولا قليلاً..لا يكلفكم أكثر من أن تتعودوا...لا يكلفكم أكثر من أن تتناسوا قليلاً فن القذارة..وتكفوا عن غلوئكم فيه..إذا كنتم لا تطيقون النظافة..فكونوا قذرين..لكن بقدر.."
— يوسف السباعي



إن هؤلاء البشر كلاب مسعورة، وأفاع رقط .. فإذا دفعتك مروءتك إلي أن تعطيهم إحسانا فاقذف به إليهم ثم اجر من أمامهم .. اعطهم الفضل وفر منهم .. لا تنتظر حتي مجرد الشكر .. انج بنفسك .. واذكر المثل .. اتق شر من أحسنت إليه .."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق)



ما حاجتي إلي تقدير الأحياء .. وأنا بين الاموات؟ .. ما حاجتي إلي أن يذكروني في الدنيا وأنا في الآخرة !! ويمجدوني في الارض وأنا في السماء ! أنا أبغي المديح الآن .. والتقدير الأن .. وأنا أسمع وأحس .. فما أمتعني شىء كسماع المديح والتقدير .. قولوا عن مخلصين .. وأنا بينكم .. إني كاتب كبير قدير شهير .. وإني عبقري .. ألمعي .. لوذعي. فإذا ما مت، فشيعوني بألف لعنة، واحملوا كتبي فأحرقوها فوق قبري، واكتبوا عليه : ((هنا يرقد أكبر حمار .. أضاع عمره في لغو هذر )). إني لاشك رابح كاسب .. لقد سمعت مديحكم وأنا حي محتاج إليكم .. وصممت اذني عن سبابكم وأنا ميت، أغناني الله عنكم وعن دنياكم."
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق )



حتى السراب الذي نخدع به أنفسنا ..لا نملك نحن صنعه ،وإنما يفرض علينا"
— يوسف السباعى



ولكن السراب ..خير من لا سراب له إنه يعللنا بالأمل .. وفي فسحة الأمل فسحة للحياة"
— يوسف السباعي



دعها للقدر ... إني واثقة أن الله لن يخذلها إنها طيبة"
— يوسف السباعي



هذا الشعب لابد ان يكون احد اثنين .. إما شعب يكره نفسه لأنه -رغم ما يشيعون عنه من انه مصدر السلطات- يأبى ان يصلح حاله ويعالج مصابه ويزيل عن نفسه ذلك القيد الثقيل من الفقر .. والجهل .. والمرض وإما أنه شعب زاهد ،قد تعود ذلك البؤس الذى يرتع فيه والحرمان الذى يأخذ بخناقه"
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق



حيا الله الجبن فما رفع منارة الفضيلة غيره اٍن أفضل خلق الله أجبنهم"
— يوسف السباعي (أرض النفاق)



سر على مهل ، وتكلم على مهل ،يكفى أن تفعل فى حياتك نصف ماتفعل..فلو انك ستسير فى حياتك ألف ميل ، وتتكلم مليون كلمة..سِر نصفها ، وتكلم نصفها...ليس هناك مايجبرك على ان تفعلها كلها ، فلن تقدم بنهاية حياتك كشفاً بما فعلت.

ثم مالذى نفعله فى حياتنا ؟..شر أو خير ، وشرنا اكثر من خيرنا...أى شئ نأخذ منها؟...شقاء وهناء وشقاؤنا أكثر من هنائنا...وبما نخرج منها؟...بلا شئ ، ونص اللاشئ ... لاشئ ..ومادمنا كلنا نتساوى فى الخروج منها...فلم اللهفة إذن؟"
— يوسف السباعي



أتدرون ما يحملنا على التعلق بالحياة ..!
أتعرفون ماذا يشدنا إليها ويخيفنا من الخروج منها ..!

إنه شيء واحد .. هو صلتنا بمن حولنا
هو حبهم لنا, وحبنا لهم
إننا نكره أن نغادرها ..
لأننا نخشى ألم الفرقة ومرارتها !"
— يوسف السباعي



لوُ اسَتطعنا الوُصول إلى اخِتراعٍ نُبِصر بِه دَخائل النُفوس وَنَطَّلعُ بِه عَلى خَبايْا الأفئدة لراعنا الفَرقْ بَينْ مَا تُضْمِر وَما تُظهر وَهالنا التَناقَض بَين مَا تَكشف عَنه الأعَماق وَما تُبِديهْ لنَا المَظاهر."
— يوسف السباعي

----------


## اليمامة

*أهلا بكم أبناء مصر الكرام ..*



اليوم الموافق 28 يونيو تمر علينا ذكرى ميلاد الأديب والكاتب والصحفى والمفكر والشاعر المبدع عباس محمود العقاد ..أسطورة من أساطير الأدب العربى ..وعندما أسعى للحديث عن رجل مثل العقاد .. فيجب أن أستعيد فى أعماقي وأستوعب أن هذا المفكر الأسطورة كان ولا زال نجما يشع بما لا طاقة لعيون العقول على استيعابه .. ولا يمكننى حين أتناول شخصيته أو شخصية من سبقه من عمالقة الفكر المصريين أن أدعى أننى بصدد تأريخ حياتهم .. بل هى مجرد خواطر ونظرات الى هؤلاء الكوكبة التى شغلت الدنيا ولم تنشغل بها .. وعلى رأس هؤلاء .. يقبع العقاد متربعا وحده مكانة خاصة .. عالم من الفكر .. وجامعة من العلوم لا يتطرق الى مدرجاتها الا من كان قادرا على استيعاب شرف الجلوس تلميذا الى أفكاره وكتاباته ..


البداية 
ولد العقاد فى أقصي الجنوب المصري .. بمحافظة أسوان .. ومن المعروف عنه أنه نال من الشهادات .. شهادة الابتدائية فقط .. وهى الدراسة الأولية بأى نظام تعليمى وتقتصر على تعليم القراءة والكتابة .. ولم يكمل تعليمه .. وبغض النظر عن متاهات الحياة التى منعته من اتمام دراسته .. فان العقاد أثبت بتجربته الفريدة أن العلم يكون بقدر المعلوم لا بقدر الاعتراف .. وقد وهب الله تعالى للعقاد مفتاح التميز الأبدى للبشر .. وهى موهبة القراءة .. تلك الموهبة التى تكفل للمتمتع بها طرق دروب من العلم يحار بها المتخصصون .. ولست أقصد بموهبة القراءة أن يميل المرء مجرد ميل أو هواية الى القراءة وشغل وقت الفراغ بشيئ مفيد .. بل أعنى بها أن تكون القراءة هى الحياة نفسها لمن يتمتع بها .. لا يمنعه عنها .. فالذين يميلون الى القراءة كثير .. والذين يرون فيها هوايتهم .. كثير أيضا .. لكن قلة فقط وندرة تلك الزمرة التى تكون القراءة بالنسبة لهم هى العين التى يبصرون بها .. والروح التى يعيشون بها ..ينكبون على الكتاب ويتخذون منه الخليل الذى لا يعيب ولا يعاب .. وعلى رأس هؤلاء العباقرة يأتى العقاد .. وقد سري بدمه حب القراءة والولع بها الى حد الجنون ..ومنذ سنوات صباه الأولى ومع بداية معرفته بكيفية فك لاسم الحرف واستيعاب الجمل وتراكيبها .. بلغ النهم الى القراءة حدا لم يبلغه قبله أحد فى العصر الحديث الا الندرة مثله مثل الأستاذ محمد حسنين هيكل والامام محمد متولى الشعراوى وراهب الفكر توفيق الحكيم .. وللايضاح .. فان العباقرة والعلماء كثر .. لكن هذه الزمرة وأمثالها لم تكن تقرأ فى مجالاتها العلمية سعيا للمزيد من النبوغ فى تلك المجالات .. بل كانت تسعي للقراءة فى المطلق .. للعلم والثقافة والخوض فى شتى مناهل المعرفة بغض النظر عن التخصص الذى يصنع عالما نابغا .. لكنه لا يصنع مفكرا عبقريا .. وقد خرج العقاد من تجربة الدراسة الرسمية كما سبق القول عارفا بكيفية القراءة .. وبدأت همته العالية تستعد لتعليم نفسه علما حرا وبدون معلم الا الكتاب .. وهناك .. بأسوان حيث درج العبقري النابغ .. كانت الظروف المعيشية تدفعه دفعا الى محاولة البحث عن الرزق والكسب .. مما كان يمثل عائقا أمام ممارسته لموهبته .. اضافة الى المال الذى لم يجد له مصدرا يغطى نفقاته المعشية فما بالنا بثمن الكتب التى كانت تستعصي على أمانيه .. ولأن الحكمة الدارجة تقول ” الحاجة أم الاختراع …” لذا توصل العقاد الى حل توفيقي بسيط .. وتكمن عبقريته فى بساطته لحل كل تلك المعضلات دفعة واحدة .. حيث سعى الى العمل لدى أحد أصحاب المكتبات الكبيرة .. كبائع للكتب وعرض على الرجل أن يعمل عنده بأقل أجر ممكن لقاء شرط واحد .. فقبل الرجل وسأل العقاد عن الشرط فأجابه .. ” سأعمل عندك طيلة النهار بأى أجر تريده .. نظير أن تسمح لى بالمبيت بالمكتبة بعض أيام الأسبوع ,. وتغلق على الباب لتطمئن على مكتبتك .. ” فدهش الرجل من هذا الفتى المجنون .. وعندما عرف هدف العقاد من ذلك .. وافق وكله دهشة من هذه الرغبة الحارقة فى الاستزادة من الثقافة والعلوم .. وبالفعل استمر العقاد فى عمله هذا وكان فى الأيام التى يبيت لياليها بالمكتبة يفترس الكتب الضخمة والمجلدات من حوله حتى يأتى عليها كلها ثم ينتقل الى مكتبة غيرها فيعمل بها بذات الأسلوب حتى ينتهى من قراءة كل ما فيها وهكذا دواليك .. وفى سنه الصغيرة تلك .. كان العقاد قد انتهى من كل ما حوته مكتبات المدينه من كتب ومراجع لم يحط علما بها الا شيوخ المثقفين .. وانتقل العقاد فى شبابه الى القاهرة بدأت رحلته مع الابداع ..




رحلة الابداع
كان صعود نجم العقاد بالقاهرة فى ذلك الوقت .. لافتا بكل تأكيد الى هذا العبقري غير العادى الذى تمكن من طرق أبواب الصحف ودور النشر والتألق بكتاباته فى شتى مناحى الفكر .. وبعصر .. هو عصر العباقرة بكل تأكيد .. ففي الشعر كان البارودى و شوقي وحافظ وخليل مطران .. وغيرهم وفى الأدب كان طه حسين وتوفيق الحكيم ومحمود تيمور ..ومى زيادة وغيرهم وفى الفكر كان عبد الرحمن بدوى .. وزكى نجيب محمود .. والسنهورى .. وغيرهم وفى الفقه والتاريخ كان الأفغانى ومحمد عبده وعبد الرحمن الرافعى والكواكبي وغيرهم وفى السياسة كان سعد زغلول ومصطفي النحاس ومصطفي كامل ومكرم عبيد وغيرهم وفى الفنون كان محمود مختار ومحمد عبد الوهاب وأم كلثوم والسنباطى ومحمود الشريف وغيرهم أى أن نبوغه وسط تلك الكوكبة كان أمرا بحق هو جد المستحيل .. لكن ما أفاد العقاد أن عصر الفكر فى مصر بذلك الوقت لم يكن يعترف الا بالابداع بغض النظر عن مكانة صاحبه .. ولذا نشر العقاد مقالاته وكتبه ولاقت القبول الواسع واتسعت صالونات الفكر والأدب لهذا النجم البازغ .. وأفردت له المكانة الأولى وواصل العقاد صعوده بسرعة خرافية وان بقي على حاله لا يهادن أحدا بثوابت العقيدة والفكر عنده لا سيما أنها كانت تنبعث من الاسلام عقيدة وتاريخا .. وفى وسط هذا البحر الهائج من الصراعات بشتى المجالات .. كان العقاد هناك يدافع عن ثوابته .. تلك الثوابت التى ظهرت عداءات التيارات الجديدة لها .. وصارت معاركه الفكرية وهو يمثل جيش القيمة فى مواجهة الغث مائدة مستديمة على صفحات الصحف والمجلات .. ففي الأدب خاض حروبه ضد التشويه المتعمد باسم المنهج اللامعقول أو الحداثة وفى الفنون خاض معاركه ضد العبثية وما يسمى بالتجريد وفى السياسة خاض معاركه ضد المذاهب الجديدة الماركسية والرأسمالية وفى الفلسفة خاض المعركة ضد المذهب الوجودى المنادى بهدم العقيدة وثوابت الايمان لله تعالى والتسليم له وفى التاريخ الاسلامى خاض معاركه ضد تشويه نظام الحكم الاسلامى وتاريخ صحابته الأجلاء ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على يد العلمانية ودعاتها وصار صالون العقاد الأدبي ببيته بمصر الجديدة احدى ضواحى القاهرة الهادئة فى ذلك الوقت منجما ونبعا لا يغيب عن تلامذته من عمالقة العصر فيما بعد وكانت معاركه تستقطب اليه طلاب الحقيقة من كل حدب وصوب لا سيما فى المجال السياسي ضد الشيوعية التى كانت آفه العصر بذلك الوقت .. وضد العلمانية والتشويه والتشكيك العقائدى باسم حرية الفكر .. ومن مثيرات الحسرة أن يقف من أطلقوا عليه عميد الأدب العربي ” طه حسين ” فأطلق عليه العقاد عمى الأدب العربي وواحد من شيوخ الأزهر ” على عبد الرازق ” موقف الداعين الى التشويه بنظم وثوابت التاريخ الاسلامى فقد خرج طه حسين على الناس بكتاب الشعر الجاهلى الذى شكك فيه بقصة سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا اسماعيل وكيف أنه لا يقتنع بصحتها لأنه لا دليل عليها الا القص القرآنى !!وكذلك تشكيكه فى نسبه الشعر الجاهلى لروافد ذلك العصر من شعراء العرب .. وأن القصائد المنسوبة الى عنترة العبسي وامرؤ القيس وطرفة بن العبد وغيرهم لا تخص هؤلاء الغارقين فى البداوة !!وعلى عبد الرازق الذى خرج بكتاب ” الاسلام وأصول الحكم ” والذى دعا فيه الى أن الاسلام لم يكن الا رسالة دينية ولا شأن له بنظم الحكم .. والتى يراها عبد الرازق رهنا بتطورات المجتمع مختصرا دعوته فى أن الاسلام دين لا دولة كذلك خاض العقاد معركة شرسة ضد من استبشروا بقدوم الألمان والطلاينة الى مصر بعد هزيمتهم للانجليز فى معارك شمال افريقيا بالحرب العالمية الثانية .. وكان الوحيد تقريبا الذى دعا الناس الى عدم اللهاث خلف السراب بظن الخلاص من الانجليز على يد الألمان لأن الانجليز والألمان وكل النظم الاستعمارية انما هم دعاة انتهاك لا حرية .. وأن الألمان لن ينتصروا فى حربهم مع الانجليز لأن الألمان مهما كان توفقهم لا شك أنه تفوق سيكون فى اثره السقوط لأنهم يعتمدون على الديكتاتورية بالمذهب النازى وأن أمنية العقاد بهزيمة الجبهتين .. الحلفاء والمحور لأنهم كما سبق القول ذئاب تتدثر برداء الحملان وبلغ العقاد من التأثير درجة .. دفعت القائد الألمانى الشهير ” أدوين روميل ” الى الاعلان من خلف خطوط النار أن الألمان فور وقوع مصر بقبضتهم ستكون أول مهمة لهمهى اعدام المفكر المصري عباس العقاد وكل تلك المعارك التى خاضها العقاد وكسبها .. كانت خلفها العقيدة التى لا تتزعزع .. فقد كان العقاد واحدا من الندرة الذين أسسوا علمهم وفكرهم على الخلفية الاسلامية النقية الخالية من كل غرض .. فى عصر بلغ به الانبهار بالحضارة الغربية الأوربية حدا تضاءلت الى جواره قيمة الاسلام وتاريخه فى أعماق أبنائه .. فمعظم مثقفي العصر .. درسوا وتأسسوا فى أوربا لا سيما فى جامعات فرنسا وتأثروا بهم الى درجة مفزعة ودفعهم الاعجاب الى محاولة التقليد ورفض احياء الحضارة العربية لكن العقاد .. بما حباه الله من رجاحة الفكر ونقاء البصيرة .. لم تدفعه الثقافة الغربية الى الانبهار ..وذلك على الرغم من بلوغه ما لم يبلغه غيره من الاطلاع ودراسة وقراءة عباقرة الفكر والفلسفة الغربية القدامى والمحدثين .. مثل سارتر وهوجو ونيتشه وهيجل .. لكنه أدرك الخط الفاصل بين قراءة الفكر الغربي وتقدير رجاله وقيمة حضارته وبين الانبهار الأعمى بالنحو الذى اندفع اليه معاصروه ومناجزوه




رسالة العقاد وأثره الفكرى
من الصعوبة بمكان .. ادراك مدى الأثر الذى تركه العقاد للحضارة العربية .. فهذا المفكر الأسطورة ترك ميراثا يستعصي ادراكه على كل ذى قدرة وفكر .. عشرات بل مئات الكتب والدراسات والمقالات والأشعار .. تمثل الحجة لدى كل ساع للحقيقة حريص عليها ..وهناك خط فاصل بين كتابات العقاد قبل الثورة المصرية فى يوليو 1953م .. وبعدها .. فقبل الثورة كان العقاد طارقا شتى مجالات الكتابة لا سيما الكتابة السياسية الت تستعصي مؤلفاته فيها على الادراك لصعوبة تواجدها .. والحادث أن العقاد مع غياب حرية الفكر والكتابة والتعبير فى عصر القهر الذى تلى الحكم العسكرى بعد قيام الثورة .. استشعر العقاد أن الحكام الجدد ليس لديهم أدنى تقديرلأحد من روافد الفكر وعمالقته ولن يستعصي عليهم أن يكون العقاد مهما كانت قيمته الفكرية نزيلا بأحد المعتقلات مغيبا فيها .. ولما كان العقاد يدرك أن المعارك لابد أن تكون بين خصوم عقلاء وليس بين من يدركه العقل وخصمه يصاحبه الجنون .. لذا آثر الابتعاد لعدم قدرته على مسايرة النظم الجديدة التى تتطلب النفاق للوصول … أو الدخول الى سراديب المجهول اذا حاول التصدى منفردا لما هو حادث ., وقد أحس العقاد مبكرا جدا بفداحة ما ينتظر مصر بعصر التغيب .. منذ كانت حادثة جمال عبد الناصر بالمنشية والتى وقف فيها عبد الناصر بعد فشل محاولة اغتياله هاتفا بأنه علم مصر الشرف وعلمها الكرامة وأنه اذا مات عبد الناصر فلن يموت ما علمه للشعب .. يومها كان العقاد ببيته وسط صالونه سمع الكلمات عبر المذياع .. فاحمر وجهه بغضب مكتوم وعلق ” علمنا الشرف والكرامة !! ألم نكن نعرفها قبل أن يجيئ هذا القائلالى الدنيا .. ” ثم فاحت مرارته من كلماته وهو يقول ” ان شعبا يستمع الى تلك الكلمات .. ولا يقوم على قائلها .. فيقتله فى مكانه .. لحرى به أن يضربه ذلك الفتى وأمثاله بالنعال ” واعتزل العقاد .. وتفرغ لرسالته فى الكتابة فأخرج درر الفكر الاسلامى من جعبته .. ومن عينه كتاباته السياسية التى توقفت بعد الثورة يبرز كتابه ” لا شيوعية ولا استعمار ” كعلامة حقيقية فى هذا المضمار .. وتعد العبقريات أشهر ما أخرج العقاد لفكر الاسلامى وهو لم يكن يكتب تاريخا للأشخاص أو الوقائع فحسب .. بل كان يصب الفكر فى قوالب كتبه محللا للأحداث ومواقف الشخصيات التى يتناولها عن طريق معالجته ومناقشته لأمهات الكتب التاريخية ومراجعها الكبري .. وهناك سير لشخصيات لم تضمها العبقريات والتى قصرها على علامات الصحابة وفى البداية كانت عبقرية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وكتاب ” مطلع النور أو طوالع البعثة المحمدية ” وكان كتاب ” عبقرية محمد ” هو ذلك الكتاب الذى اعترض فيه الامام محمد متولى الشعراوى على عنوانه لأنه رأى فيه نسبة العبقرية الى شخص الرسول عليه لصلاة والسلام .. فى حين أن الواجب رد تلك العبقرية نقاء الرسالة الى فلسفة اختيار الله عز وجل لمحمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام لأداء الرسالة .. ثم كانت ” عبقرية الصديق ” ثم ” عبقرية عمر ” ثم ” عبقرية عثمان ” ثم ” عبقرية الامام” ثم عبقرية خالد ” رضي الله عنهم جميعا ثم كتب السيرة الشخصية المتمثلة فى العديد من الصحابة مثل كتاب ” عمرو بن العاص ” وكتاب ” معاوية بن أبي سفيان ” وكتابه عن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ” الصديقة بنت الصديق ” وكتابه عن السيدة فاطمة الزهراء ” فاطمة الزهراء والفاطميون ” رضي الله عنها ثم تناوله لشخصيات قديمة وحديثة مثل كتابه ” جحا الضاحك المضحك ” وكتابه ” الأستاذ الامام ” عن الامام محمد عبده .. وكتابه عن بن الرومى ” بن الرومى .. حياته وشعره ” وكتابه عن السياسي المصري سعد زغلول ” سعد زغلول ” وهذه كلها مجرد أمثلة .. فاسهاماته عن الشخصيات التاريخية لا تؤذن بحصر .. اضافة الى كونه المؤسس الرئيسي لمدرسة الديوان فى الشعر العربي التابعة للمدارس الرومانسية التى أسس حركتها الأولى شاعر القطرين خليل مطران ومن بين كتبه يبرز كتابه النقدى المشع ” أشتات مجتمعات فى اللغة والأدب ” اضافة الى دواوينه الشعرية وان كانت قليلة .. ورواية واحدة هى ” سارة ” اضافة الى كتبه النقدية عن الفكر الغربي مثال ذلك كتابه عن شكسبير ” التعريف بشكسبير ” مع الكتب التى تمثل السيرة الذاتية مثل كتابه ” أسوان ” وكما سبق القول ان هذه الأمثلة .. تضم تحت كل مجال منها عشرات البحوث والكتب والدراسات .. مما أعطى للعقاد أثرا لم سبقه اليه غيره فى عالمنا المعاصر .. فرحمه الله من مفكر ساطع .. مات وميراثه المحابر والأقلام .. فنأمل من الله تعالى أن يكون ممن قال فيهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ” من مات وميراثه المابر والأقلام .. دخل الجنة .. ” وقد توفي العقاد رحمه الله ومصر تحت تأثير هزيمة النكسة القاسية والتى أحس العقاد بمقدمها يوما ما قبل أن تطويه عزلته عن السياسة مع شعب من حوله كان بين مطرقة الخوف .. وسندان النفاق .. انطوى معتزلا عندما وجد دعوته السياسية وهو بها جدير .. لن تصل ولن يفوح عطرها الى أحد مع جو الكتم والحرية .. فآثر السكوت عن السياسة .. لأنه حتى لو تكلم بها ..لم يكن ليسمحوا لصوته بأن يكون مسموعا مهما علا . ليس لأن كلامه ورؤاه ستكون غير ذات حقيقة .. بل على العكس لأنها ستكون صدمة الحقيقة مع عقول آثرت الزيف . وكم من مفكر .. وكم من مبدع .. دعا الناس الى صلاحها فأبت .. فحق عليهم الجهل حيث هم .. رحمك الله أيها الأستاذ .. وغفر لك .. 


وظائف الحكومة عند عباس محمود العقاد
 « إن نفوري من الوظيفة الحكومية في مثل ذلك العهد الذي يقدسها كان من السوابق التي أغتبط بها وأحمد الله عليها.. فلا أنسى حتى اليوم أنني تلقيت خبر قبولي في الوظيفة الأولى التي أكرهتني الظروف على طلبها كأنني أتلقى خبر الحكم بالسجن أو الأسر والعبودية.. إذ كنت أومن كل الإيمان بأن الموظف رقيق القرن العشرين »




اشتغل العقاد بوظائف كثيرة في المديريات ومصلحة التلغراف ومصلحة السكة الحديد وديوان الأوقاف واستقال منها واحدة بعد واحدة ويذكر تجربة من "مهازلها ومآسيها" فيقول: « كنا نعمل بقسم الككلفات أي تدوين الملكيات الزراعية أيام فك الزمام، وليس أكثر في هذه الأيام من العقود الواردة من المحاكم ومن الأقاليم فلا طاقة للموظف بإنجاز العمل مرة واحدة فضلا عن إنجازه مرتين وأقرر.. نعم أقرر، وأقولها الآن وأنا أضحك كما يضحك القارئ وهو يتضفحها.. أقرر عددا من العقود أنجزه كل يوم ولا أزيد عليه ولو تراكمت الأوراق على المكتب كالتلال ومن هذه العقود عقد أذكره تماما.. إنه كان لأمين الشمسي باشا والد السيد علي الشمسي الوزير السابق المعروف، مضت عليه أشهر وهو بانتظار التنفيذ في الموعد الذي قررته لنفسي وجاء الباشا يسأل عنه فرأيته لأول مرة، ورأيته لا يغضب ولا يلوم حين تبينت له الأعذار التي استوجبت ذلك القرار ».

ولما كتب أن "الاستخدام رق القرن العشرين" كان على أهبة الاستعفاء منها للاشتغال بالصحافة، يقول: « ومن السوابق التي أغتبط بها وأحمد الله عليها أننى كنت فيما أرجح أول موظف مصري استقال من وظيفة حكومية بمحض اختياره، يوم كانت الاستقالة من الوظيفة والانتحار في طبقة واحدة من الغرابة وخطل الرأي عند الأكثرين، بل ربما كانت حوادث الاستقالة أندر من حوادث الانتحار... وليس في الوظيفة الحكومية لذاتها معابة على أحد، بل هي واجب بؤديه من يستطيع، ولكنها إذا كانت باب المستقبل الوحيد أمام الشاب المتعلم فهذه هي المعابة على المجتمع بأسره، وتزداد هذه المعابة حين تكون الوظيفة ــ كما كانت يومئذ ــ عملا آليا لا نصيب فيه للموظف الصغير والكبير غير الطاعة وقبول التسخير، وأما المسخر المطاع فهو الحاكم الأجنبي الذي يستولي على أداة الحكم كلها، ولا يدع فيها لأبناء البلاد عملا إلا كعمل المسامير في تلك الأداة ».

مل العقاد العمل الروتيني، فعمل بمصلحة البرق، ولكنه لم يعمر فيها كسابقتها، فاتجه إلى العمل بالصحافة مستعينا بثقافته وسعة إطلاعه، فاشترك مع محمد فريد وجدي في إصدار صحيفة الدستور، وكان إصدار هذه الصحيفة فرصة لكي يتعرف العقاد بسعد زغلول ويؤمن بمبادئه. وتوقفت الصحيفة بعد فترة، وهو ماجعل العقاد يبحث عن عمل يقتات منه، فاضطر إلى إعطاء بعض الدروس ليحصل على قوت يومه لم يتوقف إنتاجه الأدبي أبدا، رغم ما مر به من ظروف قاسية؛ حيث كان يكتب المقالات ويرسلها إلى مجلة فصول، كما كان يترجم لها بعض الموضوعات. منحه الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب غير أنه رفض تسلمها، كما رفض الدكتوراة الفخرية من جامعة القاهرة.

اشتهر بمعاركه الفكرية مع الدكتور زكي مبارك والأديب الفذ مصطفى صادق الرافعي والدكتور العراقي مصطفى جواد والدكتورة عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطئ)، وكان الأستاذ سيد قطب يقف في صف العقاد

توفي العقاد في 26 شوال 1383 هـ - 12 مارس 1964 ولم يتزوج حتى وفاته.

شعره

    لو صدق العقاد في صنوف العلم مرة فهو صادق ألف مرة إذا ما كان الموضوع المثار خاصاً باللغة العربية وآدابها لقد كتب

العقاد تسعة دواوين بين 1916 و1950.

في عام 1934 نظم العقاد نشيد "العلم" وكان وقتها يكتب في البلاغ،

قد رفعنا العلم......للعلا والفدا
في عنان السماء
حي أرض الهرم......حى مهد الهدى
حي أم البقاء

كم بنت للبنين......مصر أم البناة
من عريق الجدود
أمة الخالدين......من يهبها الحياة
وهبته الخلود

فارخصي يا نفوس......كل غال يهون
وهبته الخلود
إن رفعنا الرؤوس......فليكن ما يكون
ولتعيش يا وطن
ولتعيش يا وطن




وعلى إثر هذا النشيد اجتمع طائفة من كبار أدباء مصر ومفكريها وأقاموا له حفل تكريم في مسرح حديقة الأزبكية، حضرها جمهور كبير من الأعلام والوزراء، وكان في مقدمة المتكلمين الدكتور طه حسين فألقى خطبة قال فيها: « تسألونني لماذا أومن بالعقاد في الشعر الحديث وأومن به وحده، وجوابي يسير جدا، لماذا؟ لأنني أجد عند العقاد مالا أجده عند غيره من الشعراء... لأني حين أسمع شعر العقاد أو حين أخلوا إلى شعر العقاد فإنما أسمع نفسي وأخلو إلى نفسي. وحين اسمع شعر العقاد إنما اسمع الحياة المصرية الحديثة وأتبين المستقبل الرائع للأدب العربي الحديث » ثم يشيد بقصائده ولا سيما قصيدة ترجمة شيطان التي يقول إنه لم يقرأ مثلها لشاعر في أوروبا القديمة وأوربا الحديثة. ثم قال في النهاية: « ضعوا لواء الشعر في يد العقاد وقولوا للأدباء والشعراء أسرعوا واستظلوا بهذا اللواء فقد رفعه لكم صاحبه »

من قول جابر عصفور عن العقاد: « فهو لم يكن من شعراء الوجدان الذين يؤمنون بأن الشعر تدفق تلقائي للانفعالات... بل هو واحد من الأدباء الذين يفكرون فيما يكتبون، وقبل أن يكتبوه، ولذلك كانت كتاباته الأدبية "فيض العقول"... وكانت قصائده عملا عقلانيا صارما في بنائها الذي يكبح الوجدان ولا يطلق سراحه ليفيض على اللغة بلا ضابط أو إحكام، وكانت صفة الفيلسوف فيه ممتزجة بصفة الشاعر، فهو مبدع يفكر حين ينفعل، ويجعل انفعاله موضوعا لفكره، وهو يشعر بفكره ويجعل من شعره ميدانا للتأمل والتفكير في الحياة والأحياء. ».

ويقول زكي نجيب محمود في وصف شعر العقاد: « إن شعر العقاد هو البصر الموحي إلى البصيرة، والحسد المحرك لقوة الخيال، والمحدود الذي ينتهي إلى اللا محدود، هذا هو شعر العقاد وهو الشعر العظيم كائنا من كان كاتبه... من حيث الشكل، شعر العقاد أقرب شيء إلى فن العمارة والنحت، فالقصيدة الكبرى من قصائده أقرب إلى هرم الجيزة أو معبدالكرنك منها إلى الزهرة أو جدول الماء، وتلك صفة الفن المصري الخالدة، فلو عرفت أن مصر قد تميزت في عالم الفن طوال عصور التاريخ بالنحت والعمارة عرفت أن في شعر العقاد الصلب القوي المتين جانبا يتصل اتصالا مباشرا بجذور الفن الأصيل في مصر. ».

وقد قام طه حسين بمبايعة العقاد بإمارة الشعر سنة ‏1934 بعد سنتين من وفاة أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي سنة ‏1932 « لكن مبايعة طه حسين للعقاد بالإمارة كانت عملا من أعمال السياسة أكثر منها عملا من أعمال الأدب والنقد‏ وفي ذلك العصر‏‏ في الثلاثينات كانت عين السياسة والسياسيين مركزة علي الأدب والأدباء‏ فالقصر الملكي يريد أن يكون له أدباؤه وشعراؤه »


مؤلفاته




منذ تعطلت جريدة الضياء في 1936 وكان فيها مديرا سياسيا انصرف جهده الأكبر إلى التأليف والتحرير في المجلات فكانت أخصب فترة إنتاجا فقد ألف فيها 75 كتابا من أصل نحو 100 كتاب ونيف ألفها. هذا عدا نحو 15 ألف مقال أو تزيد مما يملأ مئات الكتب الأخرى.

مؤلفات العقاد مؤرخة

    * أصدرت دار الهلال للعقاد أول كتبه خلاصة اليومية (1912)
    * والشذور والإنسان الثاني (1913)
    * ساعات بين الكتب (1914)
    * خرج أول دواوينه يقظة الصباح (1916) وقد احتوى الديوان على قصائد عديدة منها «فينوس على جثة أدونيس» وهي مترجمة عن شكسبير وقصيدة «الشاعر الأعمى» و«العقاب الهرم» و«خمارويه وحارسه» و«رثاء أخ» و«ترجمة لقصيدة الوداع» للشاعر الاسكتلندي برنز.
    * ديوان وهج الظهيرة (1917)
    * ديوان أشباح الأصيل (1921)
    * الديوان في النقد والأدب، بالاشتراك مع إبراهيم عبدالقادر المازني، وقد خصص لنقد أعلام الجيل الأدبي السابق عليهما مثل شوقي والمنفلوطي والرافعي (1921)
    * الحكم المطلق في القرن العشرين (1928)، كانت مصر في ذلك الوقت امتحنت بالحكم الدكتاتوري، وكان موسوليني قد ظهر في إيطاليا، فألف كتابه هذا وحمل فيه على هذا الحكم الاستبدادي حملة شعواء وأبان فساده. ثم أصدر كتابه اليد القوية في مصر (1928)
    * ديوان أشجان الليل (1928)
    * الفصول، مجمع الأحياء (1929)
    * ديوان هدية الكروان (1933)
    * سعد زغلول (1936)
    * ديوان عابر سبيل، شعراء مصر وبيانهم في الجيل الماضي، إضافة على ساعات بين الكتب وإعادة طبعه (1937)
    * بعد خروجه من السجن ببضعة أعوام كتب لمجلة "كل شيء" في "حياة السجن" عدة مقالات جمعها في كتاب بعنوان في عالم السدود والقيود (1937)
    * سارة (1938)، سلسلة مقالات بعنوان "مواقف في الحب" كتبها لمجلة الدنيا الصادرة عن دار الهلال، والتي جمعها فيما بعد في هذا الكتاب.
    * رجعة أبي العلاء (1939)
    * هتلر في الميزان، النازية والأديان (1940)
    * عبقرية محمد، عبقرية عمر (1941)
    * ديوان وحي الأربعين وديوان أعاصير مغرب (1942)
    * الصديقة بنت الصديق، دراسة عن عمر بن أبي ربيعة (1943)

ابن الرومي حياته من شعره

    * عمرو بن العاص، دراسة أدبية عن جميل وبثينة (1944)
    * هذه الشجرة، الحسين بن علي، بلال بن رباح، داعي السماء، عبقرية خالد بن الوليد، فرنسيس باكون، عرائس وشياطين، في بيتي (1945)
    * ابن سينا، أثر العرب في الحضارة الأوربية (1946)
    * الله، الفلسفة القرآنية (1947)
    * غاندي، عقائد المفكرين (1948)
    * عبقرية الإمام (1949)
    * ديوان بعد الأعاصير، برناردشو، فلاسفة الحكم، عبقرية الصديق (1950)
    * الديمقراطية في الإسلام، ضرب الإسكندرية في 11 يولية، محمد علي جناح، سن ياتسن، بين الكتب والناس (1952)
    * عبقرية المسيح، إبراهيم أبو الأنبياء، أبو نواس (1953)
    * عثمان بن عفان، ألوان من القصة القصيرة في الأدب الأمريكي، الإسلام في القرن العشرين (1954)
    * طوالع البعثة المحمدية، الشيوعية والإنسانية، الصهيونية العالمية، إبليس (1955)
    * معاوية في الميزان، جحا الضاحك المضحك، الشيوعية والوجودية (1956)
    * بنجامين فرانكلين، الإسلام والاستعمار، لا شيوعية ولا استعمار، حقائق الإسلام وأباطيل خصومه (1957)
    * التعريف بشكسبير (1958)
    * القرن العشرين، ما كان وسيكون، المرأة في القرآن، عبد الرحمن الكواكبي (1959)
    * الثقافة العربية أسبق من الثقافة اليونانية والعبرية، شاعر أندلسي وجائزة عالمية (1960)
    * الإنسان في القرآن، الشيخ محمد عبده (1961)
    * التفكير فريضة إسلامية (1962)
    * أشتات مجتمعات في اللغة والأدب (1963)
    * جوائز الأدب العالمية (1964)


السيرة الذاتية



    * " أنا " ، يذكر طاهر الطناحي: « في نحو السابعة والخمسين من عمره اقترحت عليه أن يكتب كتابا عن حياته فأجابني: "سأكتب هذا الكتاب وسيكون عنوانه عني وسيتناول حياتي من جانبين: الأول حياتي الشخصية... والجانب الثاني حياتي الأدبية والسياسية والاجتماعية أو بعبارة أخرى حياة قلمي" كان هذا الحديث في أواخر سنة 1946. وقد كتب لمجلة قبل ذلك مقالتين "بعد الأربعين" و"وحي الخمسين"... فاعتزمت أن استكتبه في الهلال سائر فصول هذا الجانب إلى نهايته ثم أجمعه له في كتاب منفرد كما فعلت في كتاب رجال عرفتهم... وكان أول ما كتبه بعد هذا الاتفاق مقال: إيماني في يناير 1947 ثم مقال أبي إلى آخر ما كتبه من الفصول التي قربت على الثلاثين فصلا... فأخذت في جمع هذه الفصول وضممت إليها خمسة فصول نشرتها مجلات... وما كدت أنتهي من جمعها حتى مرض وعاجلته المنية. فرأيت من الوفاء لأن أنشر هذا الكناب واخترت له عنوان "أنا"... وقد كان يترك لي عنوان بعض مقالاته وكتبه في الهلال  »
    * حياة قلم، وفيه حياة قلمه حتى ثورة 1919، وقد كان في عزمه أن يكمله ولأمر م وقف به هذا الموقف.

تقدير العقاد

تُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى اللغات الأخرى، فتُرجم كتابه المعروف "الله" إلى الفارسية، ونُقلت عبقرية محمد وعبقرية الإمام علي، وأبو الشهداء إلى الفارسية، والأردية، والملاوية، كما تُرجمت بعض كتبه إلى الألمانية والفرنسية والروسية. وأطلقت كلية اللغة العربية بالأزهر اسم العقاد على إحدى قاعات محاضراتها , وسمي باسمه أحد أشهر شوارع القاهرة وهو شارع عباس العقاد الذي يقع في مدينة نصر.

كما أنتج مسلسل بعنوان العملاق يحكي قصة حياة العقاد وكان من بطولة محمود مرسي.

العقاد الصحفي

نفض عباس العقاد عن نفسه قيود الوظيفة وعمل بالصحافة وكانت أولى الصحف التي عمل بها هي جريدة "الدستور" وقد تزامل عباس العقاد في العمل بهذه الجريدة وأحمد وجدي شقيق فريد وجدي صاحب الجريدة ، وكان يتولى العقاد ترجمة كل البرقيات التي ترد من وكالات الأنباء خاصة رويتر البريطانية وهافاس الفرنسية ولكن لم يلبث العقاد أن اختلف مع صاحب الجريدة فترك "الدستور" وهو يكن كل الحب والاحترام للشقيقين أحمد وفريد وجدي.

انتقل العقاد بين الصحف فعمل في جريدة الأهرام عقب ثورة 1919 م ثم عمل مع عبد القادر حمزة في جريدة البلاغ التي كانت تنتسب إلى محمد سعيد باشا رئيس الوزراء الذي وجد فيه العقاد أنه لم يكن مخلص النية للحركة الوطنية فانفصل عنه ولكنه عاد مرة أخرى إلى جريدة البلاغ عندما أصبحت إحدى جرائد حزب الوفد وبعد أن تخلى عنها محمود سعيد باشا. ومكث العقاد في البلاغ زمنا غير قصير ثم انتقل منها إلى جريدة "الجهاد" التي كان يصدرها توفيق دياب ويزامله في تحريرها محمود عزمي ثم انتقل العقاد ومحمود عزمي إلى جريدة "رزواليوسف" حتى أغلقت أبوابها.

العقاد والوفد

ولكن هل كان خروج العقاد وإصدار جريدة "روزاليوسف" اليومية سببا في الانشقاق الذي وقع في صفوف حزب الوفد والذي خرج بسببه بعد ذلك ماهر والنقراشي من الحزب أم أن الانشقاق هو الذي أوحى بإصدار جريدة لا تخضع للتوجيه المباشر لزعامة الحزب وتتمتع بشيء من الاستقلالية في وضع سياستها وتنفيذها.

المرجح أن الدوائر السياسية ذات النفوذ في مصر وقتذاك كانت قد فرغت من إصدار قرار يقضي بأن تقوم هيئة سياسية جديدة تنتمي لسعد زغلول وتعمل في السياسة الحزبية تحت اسمه ولا تخضع في الوقت نفسه للنحاس باشا ولا تدين له بالولاء ، وقد وقعت هذه المحاولة عقب وفاة سعد زغلول بقليل وبعد فشل فتح الله بركات أحد زعماء الحزب في الوصول إلى زعامة الوفد بفضل مساعي مكرم عبيد الذي كان يخشى من سطوة شخصية فتح الله بركات وبراعته في المناورة السياسية وقوة صلاته بزعماء الريف وأعيانهم ، فقد تأسست الهيئة التي عرفت بالوفديين السعديين والتي عرفت في التاريخ الحزبي باسم "السبعة ونصف" والتي كانت تضم فتح الله بركات وحمد الباسل وعلي الشمس وفخري عبد النور ونجيب الغربللي.

ولم تيأس الدوائر ذات النفوذ في إمكان تنفيذ هذه الفكرة ذاتها بعد فشل الفكرة ذاتها بعد فشل محاولة إنشاء حزب الوفديين السعديين ، فقد كان واضحا أن النقراشي وماهر لن يطول صبرهما على استئثار مكرم عبيد والنحاس بالسلطة في الوفد وأن التصدع بسبب ذلك آت لا ريب فيه ، فلم يبق إلا أن تحضر له الظروف وترتب له النتائج.

وفي هذا الجو نبتت فكرة إصدار جريدة يومية في رأس روزاليوسف التي كانت قد أصدرت مجلة أسبوعية بدأت يومية ثم تحولت إلى سياسية ، تحمست للوفد وأيدته وكانت من أقوى أدوات دعايته وأحد أسلحة الهجوم على خصومه.

فكرت روزاليوسف في ضم العقاد إلى هيئة تحرير جريدتها الجديدة فقبل العقاد بعد أن وجد أنه لا بد من المساهمة في إعادة الوفد إلى قوته المعهودة وإنقاذه من التصدع وكنقطة إغراء للعقاد من روزاليوسف فقد رفعت راتبه من 70 جنيها كان يتقاضاها في جريدة الجهاد إلى 80 جنيها ثم صرفت له راتب 4 شهور دفعة واحدة وأصبح العقاد فيما بعد الدعامة الأساسية لجريدة روزاليوسف إلى أن أغلقت أبوابها بعد أن حققت الأهداف المرجوة منها.
العقاد والحب

للأديب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد أكثر من مئة كتاب في الأدب والنقد والفلسفة والأديان والاجتماع وقضايا المرأة والعبقريات منها : "عن الله" ، "عبقرية محمد" ، "عبقرية خالد" ، "عبقرية عمر" ، "عبقرية علي" ، "عبقرية الصديق" ، "رجعة أبي العلاء" ، "الفصول" ، "مراجعات في الأدب والفنون" ، "ساعات بين الكتب" ، "أبن الرومي" ، "أبو نواس" ، "سارة" ، "سعد زغلول" ، "المرأة في القرآن" ، "هتلر" ، "إبليس" ، "مجمع الأحياء" ، "الصديقة بنت الصديق" ، "عرائس وشياطين" ، "ما يقال عن الإسلام" ، "التفكير فريضة إسلامية" ، "المطالعات" ، "الشذور" ، "ديوان العقاد" ، "أنا بقلم عباس محمود العقاد" – هذا الكتاب تم طباعته بعد وفاته – "فلاسفة الحكم في العصر الحديث" ، "حقائق الإسلام وأباطيل خصومه" ، "عقائد المفكرين في القرن العشرين" ، "الإنسان في القرآن الكريم" .. وغيرها.

ولقد زادت شهرة الكاتب والأديب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد في الكتابة على شهرته في الشعر حتى كادت أن تخفيها تماما مع أنه يكاد أن يكون صاحب أكبر ديوان بين شعرائنا المحدثين ، استوعب في قصائده ومقطوعاته كثيرا من الموضوعات التي نظم فيها شعراؤنا من قبل وأيضا التي لم ينظموا فيها. ويقع ديوانه في عشرة أجزاء تحمل الأسماء التالية : "يقظة الصباح" ، "وهج الظهيرة" ، "أشباح الأصيل" ، "أشجان الليل" ، "وحي الأربعين" ، "هدية الكروان" ، "عابر سبيل" ، "أعاصير مغرب" ، "بعد الأعاصير" ، "ما بعد البعد" .. طبع أولها عام 1916م أما آخرها فقد طبع بعد وفاته ، وكان العقاد قد استخرج عام 1958م مجموعة أشعار انتقاها من هذه الأجزاء طبعها في كتاب بعنوان "ديوان من دواوين" .. وقد طبع هذا الكتاب في مجلدين كاملين.

ولعباس العقاد قصيدة شهيرة أسمها "حرب أم سلام" ظهرت في الجزء الرابع "أشجان الليل" الذي يشمل ما نظمه بين عام 1923م وعام 1928م من يقرأها إلى جانب قصيدته "سارة" المطبوعة عام 1937م يجد أن تجربة الحب التي خاضها قد عبر عنها شعرا في هذه القصيدة ونثرا في إحدى قصصه ، إذ كان يحب العقاد حينذاك الأديبة الكبيرة الآنسة "مي زيادة" ثم غلب عليه حبه لفتاة تدعى "سارة" ذلك الحب الذي ولد عنيفا لاهبا حتى كاد أن يقضي على العقاد ثم ما لبث أن انتهى هذا الحب بالقطيعة حين شك العقاد ثم جزم بعد وفائها له وحده ، وفي قصة "سارة" بعض التفصيلات لتطورات هذه العلاقة وأحداثها وأزمتها من بدايتها إلى نهايتها.

وفي "حرب أم سلام" نجده يقول في بعض الأبيات مخاطبا سارة :

 أم فراق على الحياة طويل
    كفراق الردى بغير انتهاء؟
    أنا – مابين هاتف ونذير-
    ذاهب السمع إثر كل دعاء
    هاتف من الضمير أن ليس هذا
    آخر العهد فاعتصم بالرجاء
    ونذير بأنها غضبة العمـــر وعقبى مودة الأصفياء
    ليت عاما من الحياة تقضي لأرى في غد بعيد القضاء
    وأرى الخير ، لا يطول انتظاري
    وأرى الشر ، لا يطول عنائي
    لا لعمري ، بل يكذب الخير والشــــر وتعفو معالم الأنباء
    ويقول الزمان قولا ، فإني
    مرسل قوله مع الأصداء
    أنت لي : أنذر الزمان بشر
    أم مضى هاتفا مع البشراء
    أنت لي أضمرت نياتك حبا
    أم طوت سرها على البغضاء
    إن لي فيها يا بنية حقا
    فوق حق الهوى وحق الدماء
    مزجت في قرارة الحب نفســـانا وسيطت أيامنا في وعاء


سارة وبيت العقاد

وكدليل على حب سارة الجارف لعباس محمود العقاد قامت سارة بكتابة كتاب اعترفت فيه بهذا الحب وكتبت عن مدى اهتماماتها بعباس العقاد ونقلت لنا جانبا كبيرا من أدق تفاصيل بيته ومعيشته حيث قالت :

"بقى البيت الذي ولد فيه على حاله بعد وفاة والده عام 1907م ، وفي عام 1949م فكر العقاد في إزالة البيت القديم وبدأ في بناء البيت الجديد يوم 13 مارس وانتهى منه يوم 31 ديسمبر من نفس العام ، ودخل العقاد بيته الجديد يوم 9 يناير عام 1950 م ، يقع البيت في شارع العقاد "عباس فريد سابقا" ويتكون من ثلاث طوابق طليت جدرانه بالطلاء الأبيض وأبوابه ونوافذه باللون الجوزي المائل إلى الحمرة قليلا ، وأقيمت واجهة البيت على أربعة أعمدة رئيسية فيما بينها ثلاثة أبهاء يعلو بعضها بعضا ويصعد الداخل إليه ثلاث درجات تؤدي إلى بهو مستطيل يبلغ طوله سبعة أمتار تقريبا تطل عليه ثلاث نوافذ هي نوافذ حجرة الندوة الاسطوانية وهي حجرة كبيرة طولها هو طول البهو المجاور لها وعرضها يزيد على أربعة أمتار ، وقد حوت ستة وثلاثين مقعدا يضاف إليها بضعة عشر كرسيا عند الضرورة وعلى الجدار المواجه لباب الحجرة وضعت صورة كبيرة للعقاد وعلى الجدران الباقية صور أخرى لمناظر تشكيلية أسوانية ، ومعظم صور البيت للفنان صلاح طاهر أهداها إليه بعد بناء البيت ، ومن صور حجرة الاستقبال صورة لمقياس النيل والصخور النارية وأخرى لخزان أسوان والماء يتدفق منه ، ولوحة النيل والجزيرة في أحصانه ، وهناك أيضا لوحتان إحداهما لقصر "أنس الوجود" وأخرى لفندق كتراكت "الشلال".

كانت الندوة الأسوانية تعقد في بيت العقاد مساء كل ثلاثاء وجمعة تبدأ من الثامنة مساء وتنتهي ما بين التاسعة والنصف والعاشرة ، ومنذ أول ندوة عقدت في هذا البيت اعتاد العقاد أن يقدم لضيوفه مشروب "القرفة الساخنة" التي يغطيها السمسم أو جوز الهند المبشور.

وفي الصباح الباكر – والحديث لا يزال لسارة – كان العقاد يجلس في حجرة اسمها حجرة اسماها "حجرة الإسعافات" وذلك لاحتوائها على كتب ومراجع تشكل إسعافات معرفية له إذا أراد مرجعا في موضوع يهمه وكان يجلس فيها حيث يتواجد مكتبه وذلك للكتابة والإطلاع وكانت جلسته فيها تطول إلى منتصف اليوم تقريبا يقوم بعدها للراحة بعض الشيء ثم يتناول طعامه حوالي الساعة الواحدة وينام حتى الرابعة ثم يعود إلى جلسته في المكتب بعد أن يشرب قدحا من القهوة.


كيف كان يكتب العقاد




كان عباس العقاد يكتب في كل مكان خلا من الضوضاء ، أما إذا لم تقيده الضرورة بمكان معين فكان يكتب وهو مضطجع على الفراش ، وثلاثة أرباع مقالاته السياسية كتبها وهو مضطجع ، وكان ينظم الشعر – غالبا – وهو يتمشى أو يسير بمفرده في حديقة ما أو مكان خال ، وكان العقاد إذا شطب كلمه أثناء كتابته كان يهتم بطمسها وكان يكثر الشطب إذا كان منحرف المزاج ، أما زمان الكتابة فكان شرطه الوحيد فيه ألا يكون بعد تناول الطعام ، ويفضل الكتابة منفردا ولم يتعود أن يستعين بشيء من المنبهات أثناء الكتابة كالتدخين أو شرب القهوة ، وكان يكتب بالقلم الرصاص ولما تيسر له امتلاك القلم الحبر كتب به قليلا ثم عاد مسرعا إلى الكتابة بالقلم الرصاص ، ثم اكتشف أن المداد الأحمر أكثر راحة للنظر في ضياء الليل فاستخدمه. وكان العقاد لا يكتب في منزله إلا في غرفة "الإسعافات" حيث أنها كانت أحب الغرف إليه وكان كلما هم بالكتابة جلس على مكتبه وتأمل ديباجة من النسيج معلقه خلف مكتبه – بجوار لوحات صلاح طاهر - أهداها إليه أحد أصدقائه وقد كتب على نسيجها مقطوعة شعرية للعقاد من ثلاثة أبيات :


    قالوا الحياة قشور
    قلنا فأنى الصميم؟
    قالوا شقاء ، فقلنا
    نعم ، فأين النعيم؟
    إن الحياة حياة
    ففارقوا أو اقيموا





وفي المساء كان العقاد ينزل دائما إلى الطابق الأول ليكون بين أسرته فكانت الجلسة في حجرة والدته فلما توفيت عام 1956م ظلت حجرتها مغلقة طيلة إقامته حتى وفاته هو في 12 مارس عام 1964م.

ولكثرة ارتباطات العقاد بالقاهرة فلقد تطلب الأمر ضرورة أن يكون هناك مقر له بالقاهرة إلى جانب مقره الأصلي بأسوان ، وبعد أن قرر العقاد أن يكون له مقر بالقاهرة لم يستقر به الحال في مكان واحد بل أنه تنقل في عدة أماكن بالقاهرة بدأت في منزل متواضع بضاحية الدمرداش بجوار حدائق القبة ثم منزل متواضع آخر بشارع محمد علي ثم بنسيون الأهرام بمصر الجديدة ثم منزل آخر بشبرا ثم استقر به المقام منذ عام 1926م وحتى وفاته في المنزل رقم 13 بشارع السلطان سليم "شفيق غربال حاليا" في مصر الجديدة ، وكان سبب اختياره لهذا المنزل هو أن الجو الذي يحيط به شبيه بالجو المحيط بمنزله بأسوان حيث أنه في مكان خال ولا يحيط به شيء سوى الخلاء كما وأن جو مصر الجديدة وقتذاك كان جاف يصلح له خاصة وأنه كان قد تعرض عام 1922م لأزمة صدرية حادة.


حمار العقاد

من المتعارف عليه أن للعقاد رواية وحيدة هي "سارة" أما ما لا يعرفه الكثيرين أن للعقاد قصة قصيرة وحيدة هي "أحسن حمار" وليست هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي يتحدث فيها العقاد عن الحمير فلقد استخرج من المخزون حكاية عن الحمير في مقاله الشهير "ذكاء الحمير" ومقاله الأكثر شهرة "ظلم الحمير" .. فقد نشر بالصحف أن حمارا سرقه لص البهائم في بلدة قويسنا التابعة لمحافظة المنوفية بمصر فامتحن رجال الأمن الحمار بإطلاقه في الطريق ليعرفوا صاحبه بالمكان الذي يهتدي إليه حيث أن الحمير تهتدي إلى طريق مبيتها وطريق المكان الذي تربت فيه بكل يسر وسهولة وبالفعل اهتدى الحمار إلى صاحبه بغير عناء وفي زمن قياسي ، وهذه القصة ذكرت العقاد بحادثة أخرى وقعت بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى عندما كان يقيم بإحدى الحجرات بشقة مفروشة في شارع البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز بالقاهرة حيث كتب يقول :

"كان في الشارع حانة تبيع المسكرات والخمور على جميع أشكالها وأنواعها ، وكان من بين زبائنها رجل كسيح يشرب حتى يهذي فيضعه صاحب الحانة على حماره ويتركه ليصل إلى بيته دون تعب أو عناء ، ولكن الحمار تعود أخيرا أن يذهب بصاحبه إلى قسم شرطة عابدين ليقف هناك ساعة ريثما يكتب المحقق المحضر اللازم لراكبه تنفيذا لحكم القانون على السكارى الذين يقلقون راحة النيام بالصخب والصياح ، وفي ليلة من الليالي غلب السكر على صاحبه فنام ولم يحدث جلبة وصياح كعادته فلم يخالفه القانون ولكن الحمار لم يشفع له صمت صاحبه في تلك الليلة ولكنه ذهب به أيضا إلى قسم شرطة عابدين فهذا الطريق أصبح طريقه كل يوم بغض النظر عن الأسباب والنتائج.

والعقاد كان يقدر الحمير ويدافع عنها حيث أنه كان يرى أن غباوة الحمير مثل من أمثلة الظلم الذي يثبت وينتشر بالإشاعة فليس الحمار بالغبي ولكنه عنيد إذا أراد العناد لأمر لا يفهمه غيره وهناك فرق بين الغباوة والعناد – على حد قول العقاد – فأما فيما عدا هذا فالحمار "فهيم" بمقاييس كثيرة من تلك المقاييس التي يقاس بها ذكاء الحيوانات" وهذا هو مضمون مقالي العقاد "ذكاء الحمير" و"ظلم الحمير" وقصته "أحسن حمار" التي تدل على معرفة صاحبها بطبائع الحمير وفلسفتها.

ولقد روى العقاد نكتة نقلا عن مذكرات الدكتور شاكر بك الخوري المطبوعة عام 1908م بمطبعة الاجتهاد في بيروت وكان ناشر المذكرات أحد الطلاب اللبنانيين الذين درسوا الطب برعاية شخصية من الخديوي إسماعيل بمدرسة قصر العيني وكان يحسن الفكاهة ويقبلها إذا أصابته ، ومن فكاهته أن الطبيب الكبير "محمد علي البقلي باشا" كان يلقي درسه المشهور - وكانت هيبته تخيف الطلاب لدرجة أن لا أحد فيهم يقوى على أن ينبس ولو بكلمة واحدة في محاضرته كما أنه كان يخيف الموظفين وتلاميذه الأطباء بالمستشفى فكانوا يمنعون كل ضوضاء فيه ومن حوله – وحدث في ذلك اليوم أن سمعوا ضجة عالية يتخللها نهيق حمير وصياح أناس هنا وهناك فنظر الدكتور البقلي إلى طالب سوري الجنسية اسمه بشارة وأمره أن يخرج ليتعرف على حقيقة الأمر ، فخرج الطالب وجاء بعد لحظة بخبر عن حمار الدكتور البقلي باشا – حيث أن الدكتور كان يذهب إلى مدرسة القصر العيني ممتطيا حماره – وهذا الحمار كان له مكانة خاصة عند الطالب بشارة لأنه حمار أستاذه ولم يدر كيف يلقبه وكيف يتكلم عنه فهو – من وجهة نظر الطالب – حمار ولا كل الحمير فقال الطالب بشارة : "إن سعادة حمارك يا دكتور عندما رأى دابة مصطفى أفندي ابتدأ في النهيق ليعبر عن شديد إعجابه وهيامه بها" فنظر الدكتور إلى صاحب المذكرات وقال له متسائلا "يا شاكر هل تمنحون الرتب والألقاب للحمير في بلادكم؟ فقال شاكر نعم يا سيدي والدليل على ذلك أننا نقول لبشارة "يا بشارة أفندي".


متفرقات خاصة جدا عن العقاد

• كان عباس العقاد يقص شعره ويحلق ذقنه عند حلاق بشارع محمد علي ناحية العتبة الخضراء وكان لا يذهب إلى الحلاق في حانوته بل أنه كان يذهب إلى المكتبة التجارية التي كان يملكها ناشر كتبه مصطفى محمد ويأتي الحلاق إلى المكتبة فيضع حول عنق العقاد وعلى صدره الفوطة البيضاء ويضرب فرشاته في إناء الصابون حتى تنتج فقاقيع ورغوة الصابون ثم يغطي ذقن العقاد بها وكل هذا كان يحدث على مرأى ومسمع من الناس رواد المكتبة الذين كانوا ينظرون إلى الكاتب الكبير عباس العقاد وهو على هذه الحالة وكأنه يستمتع بما كان يراه مطبوعا على وجوههم من علامات الدهشة والاستغراب.

• كان طعام العقاد خفيفا يتكون من ثمرة أو ثمرتين من الفاكهة صباحا ، والحساء مع قطعة صغيرة من الكبد أو السمك أو الدجاج وقليل من الخضار في الظهر ، وفي العشاء كان يقتصر طعامه على الفاكهة وكان لا يأكل الخبز ليلا بينما كان يستعيض عنه بأصابع "البانون ساليه".

• كان للموسيقى والغناء في حياة العقاد مساحة كبيرة فقد كان يمتلك قرابة 1500 اسطوانة وكان يطرب لصوت الفنان سيد درويش والفنان محمد عبدالوهاب وكوكب الشرق أم كلثوم خاصة وهي تغني قصيدة إسماعيل باشا بري التي يقول مطلعها :

يا أسى الحي هل فتشت في كبدي

وهل تبينت داء في زواياها.

• كان العقاد يحب عبدالله النديم بدرجة كبيرة وذلك لأنه كان هناك شبه كبير بين النديم وبين والد العقاد مما دفعه إلى التعلق به لدرجة الهيام ولدرجة أنه أدمن قراءة مجلتي "الأستاذ" و"اللطائف" اللتين كان يصدرهما النديم. • • من ذكريات العقاد عن الشيخ محمد عبده أنه زار المدرسة الابتدائية التي كان يتعلم فيها العقاد فأطلعه مدرس اللغة العربية على موضوع إنشاء كتبه العقاد فأعجب به الشيخ محمد عبده وأعجبه أسلوب العقاد التلميذ وقال الشيخ محمد عبده كلمة لم ينسها العقاد طوال حياته حيث قال : "ما أجدر هذا الصبي أن يكون كاتبا فيما بعد .. انه نواة لكاتب سيكون له شأن" ومنذ تلك اللحظة أحب العقاد الشيخ محمد عبده وبقى يكن له الإعجاب ويعده من كبار رجالات مصر ومفكريها ومصلحيها.

• كان العقاد يعشق فن الباليه الراقص ، وكان يتابع أخباره بالصحف والمجلات الفنية وكان شديد العشق لباليه مسرحية "كسارة البندق" التي وضعها الموسيقار الروسي الشهير تشايكوفسكي وكان لا يتأخر ولا يتردد في قبول أي دعوة تقدم له لحضور أية سهرة من سهرات أو حفلات الباليه بشرط ألا يتعارض موعدها مع مواعيد صالونه الأدبي أو أية مواعيد يكون قريحته متفتحة للكتابة فيها فهو كان يعشق الكتابة أكثر من عشقه للباليه أو غيره.

----------


## اليمامة

*أهلا بكم من جديد ..*



أحدثكم اليوم عنه فى ذكرى وفاته وأنا أحاول أن أتحسس كلماتى .. فأقل ما يمكن أن أصفه فعلا به أنه المبدع والعبقرى ..أحببته جدا وارتبطت روحى بكتاباته منذ فترة مراهقتى ..لست أعلم تحديدا لما كنت أجد بين ثنايا كتاباته جزء من روحى وكيانى حتى أننى تأثرت به فى لاوعيى تأثرا شديدا بكتاباته وأفكاره ومفرداته وكنت أحفظ له من فرط التأثر تعبيرات عميقة كانت تظهر فى كتابتى ..هل لأنه كان يجسد الروح المصرية الخالصة وخفة الدم ..أم لأن مفرداته كانت مميزة جدا وكان يخلطها بشكل عبقرى لا يوصف يجعلك تهيم فى حالة هى أشبه بالحلم لا تتخلى فيها عن عقلك ووعيك ..أم لأنه بالفعل خلق لنفسه مكانة لم ينافسه فيها أحد واستحق أن يطلق علي اسلوبه " الأسلوب المستجابى " ..نعم ..نعم لهذه الدرجة كانهذا الرجل متفرد ولا يماثله أحد ..!


هـذا الرجـل .. رحمة الله عليه  ..كلمـا قرأت له ازددت به ولعًا .. وبكتـاباته شغفًا ! ولم أعلم لذلك ـ على سبيل التيقن ـ مبررًا .. عـدا أنه رجـل صعيدي .. خَبِر حيـاة المدنية .. وتثقف بلسان العربيـة .. وتحلى بمرارة السخرية .. فكان علمًا خاصًا بين أقرانه من الأدبـاء ( الستينيون تحديدًا ) .. وتفـرد بأسلوب عُرف به .. يصح ـ في ظني ـ عـده الأسلوب المستجابي في الكتابة كما أشرت سابقا . .

إنه ( محمد مستجاب ) .. الذي عـاش غريبًا ، و توفي مغتربًا ..ولم يأخذ حقه الكافى من التكريم ومن السيرة ..

وهاقد حانت الفرصة لنا لنتحدث عن هذا العبقرى الساخر الموغل فى الهوية المصرية والذى حمل كل ملامحها بلانقصان ..تعالوا نتعرف عليه عن قرب لعلنا نعطيع بعضا من حقه المسلوب ..

محمد مستجاب أديب مصري معاصر، كتب القصة القصيرة والرواية والمقال الأدبى، تميزت أعماله بالاستخدام الراقى لمفردات اللغة وصياغة ابداعاته في جو يختلط فيه الحلم مع الأسطورة مع واقعية ساخرة.

السيرة الذاتية

ولد محمد مستجاب عام 1938 في مركز ديروط بمحافظة أسيوط، وعمل في الستينات في مشروع بناء "السد العالي" في مدينة أسوان وثقف نفسه بنفسه بعد أن توقف دراسيا عند مستوى شهادة الثانوية. ثم التحق بمعهد الفنون الجميلة ولكن لم يكمل دراسته بالمعهد. عمل بضعة أشهر في العراق وبعد عودته إلى مصر عمل في مجمع اللغة العربية وأحيل إلى التقاعد بعد بلوغه سن الستين عام 1998.


العمل الأدبي

نشر أول قصة قصيرة وكانت بعنوان "الوصية الحادية عشرة" في مجلة الهلال في أغسطس 1969، وقد جذب إليه الأنظار بقوة، وأخذ بعد ذلك ينشر قصصه المتميزة في مجلات عدة.

صدرت روايته الأولى "من التاريخ السري لنعمان عبد الحافظ" عام 1983 التي حصل عنها على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية عام 1984 وترجمت إلى أكثر من لغة. تلتها مجموعته القصصية الأولى "ديروط الشريف" عام 1984. ثم أصدر عدة مجموعات قصصية منها "القصص الأخرى" عام 1995 ثم "قصص قصيرة" عام 1999، ثم "قيام وانهيار آل مستجاب" عام 1999 التي أعيد طبعها ثلاث مرات بعد ذلك. ثم "الحزن يميل للممازحة" عام 1998 وأعيد طبعها أيضاً عدة مرات. ثم أصدر روايتين هما "إنه الرابع من آل مستجاب" عام 2002 و"اللهو الخفي" التي صدرت قبل شهرين من وفاته.وحولت إحدى قصصه إلى فيلم سينمائي عنوانه (الفاس في الراس).




الكتابات الصحفية

    * كانت له كتابات صحفية ثابته في عدد من المجلات والجرائد العربية أشهرها زاويته "واحة العربي" في مجلة العربي الكويتية وقد جمعها في كتاب حمل نفس الاسم صدر سنة 1999،

    * زواياه "بوابة جبر الخاطر" في جريدة أخبار الأدب وجمعها أيضا في كتاب من جزئين حمل نفس الاسم وصدر عام 1999.

    * كتاباته الثابتة في عدد من الصحف والمجلات أبرزها "الأسبوع" المصرية و"الشرق الأوسط " و"سيدتي" و"المصور" وقد جمع هذه المقالات في كتب عدة منها "حرق الدم"، و"زهر الفول"، و"أبو رجل مسلوخة"، و"أمير الانتقام الحديث"، و"بعض الونس"، و"الحزينة تفرح".





وفاته

توفي يوم السادس والعشرين من يونيو 2005م عن 67 عاما بعد أن اصيب بفشل كبدى. زاويتة في مجلة العربي كانت بعنوان واحة العربي وكتابة زهر الفول وليس زهر الغول

 بعض أعماله 

أبو رجل مسلوخة



الحزن يميل للمازحة



اللهو الخفى



أمير الانتقام الحديث



بعض الونس



بوابة جبر الخواطر




انتقيت لكم بعض من عبارات مستجاب الساخرة والتى كان ينشرها تحت عنوان " كلمات لها معنى " ..تصلح أن لتكون قصصا قصيرة جدا ، أتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم .


س : هل أنت صاحب تجارب فاشلة ؟

جـ : صاحبها فقط ؟! وزوجها أيضا .
________________________________________


سألتـْـه ُ باستياء : لماذا فعلتَ كل ذلك بصديقك ؟ فقل في هدوء : وهل لا بد لي من البحث عن واحد لا أعرفه كي أفعل ذلك فيه .

________________________________________

عندما قــُـتِـلَ زوجها دون أن يرى أولاده منها ، أصابتها موجة إخلاص جعلتـْها تلد دون توقف بعد رحيل زوجها باخلاص لسنوات طويلة .

________________________________________

أرسل صديقا ليصلح بينه وبين زوجته ، ثم أرسـل نصف عائلته لإغتيال صديقه – حادث .

________________________________________

قال الزوج : هجرتْ زوجتي تخريط الملوخية وتقشير الثوم والكلام عن نفاد النقود ، كانت آية في الحسن وهي تتكلم عن الزلزال .

________________________________________

حطــّتْ يمامة على نافذتي وظلت تمعن في وجهي باستغراب واضح ، مما أفسد على مخي التركيز في إلحاق الضرر بأحد الأصدقاء الخونة ، أحسست برغبة عارمة في النوم .

________________________________________

قال لصديقه سعادتي لا توصف ، فقد قضيت يوما كاملا في المنزل دون أن تكلمني زوجتي في الفلوس والعيال ، ستعود غدا من بيت أمها .

________________________________________

دخل على زوجته فوجدها فوجدها متأنقه ، فكاد يعود خارجا متوهما أن البيت ليس بيته ، وقد عاتبته زوجته على ذلك لأنه جاء في غير موعده .
________________________________________

الجهات الأصلية أربع – أجاب الأب عن سؤال ابنه – لكن زوجتـه ظلت تنظر إليه في شكٍ غير مصدّقـــة ، فربما يكون قد أخفى عنها واحدة .
________________________________________

قلتُ لها أنني أستظل برموش عينيك ، فنبـّهتني أن القاموس يخلو من الرموش واللغة الصحيحة : الأهداب ، إنني أستظل بأهداب عيونك ، ولمْ نلتقي بعد ذلك . 


كما أعجبنى تقديم كتبه له ابنه حينما أحب أن يعرف كتابه " نبش الغراب " للجمهور ..قدم ابنه للكتـاب ، فقال : 




يا معشر القراء.. نقر - نحن (آل مستجاب) - بأننا تسلقنا أعلى ما في الأرض من جبال كي نخطب فيكم, لكي تنتبهوا لندائنا, وأول النداءات.. أن نقرأ الفاتحة.. على روح أبي - المغفور له - محمد مستجاب. وثاني تلك النداءات, أن تساعدونا لكي نقيم له مقاما محمودا ينافس مقامات أولياء الله الصالحين.

يا معشر القراء.. سيكون المقام المحمود, مقاما, ليس له مثيل في هذه الدنيا, مقامًا كبيرًا, في صحراء المهمشين والمكافحين والمناضلين, مقاما لم يتحقق لواحد شجاع باسل بليغ سوى (مولانا مستجاب).

يا معشر القراء.. أرجوكم لا تحسدونا - نحن (آل مستجاب) - على ذلك المقام , لأنكم جميعًا, تعيشون فيه - رعاكم الله ورعانا, إلى النهاية الموفقة المأمولة - وسوف نضع على المقام حجرًا رخاميًا من المرمر الأحمر النادر, نقش عليه بالذهب وليس بماء الذهب - ينقش عليه أعتى الخطاطين العالميين, ويكتب عليه: هنا يرقد المغفور له.... (ولد ذكر من صلبك, تضيع عينه اليمنى جهلا واليسرى ثقافة, يهلك أطنانا من التبغ والورق وأبيات الشعر والشاي ومكعبات الثلج وآيات التكوين والمباديء والملوك والخفراء والثرثرة والشعارات والوزراء, يكون رءومًا قلقًا جامحًا, جامعًا لصفات الكلاب والعصافير والحنظل والحشرات والأبقار, يداهمكم بقصصه القصيرة, حتى يقضي نحبه مجللا بآيات الفخار في العراء على قارعة الوطن).

(مولانا مستجاب), والذي وهبه الله (القلم), حيث القلم هبة إلهية, أداة الكتابه, وأقرب الأدوات جميعًا إلى قلب (مولانا مستجاب), ومع صغر حجم قلم (مولانا مستجاب) بالنسبة للفأس والسيف والمدفع وكبشة الطبيخ, فإنه هو القادر على إضاءة المسافة بين السماء والأرض, يمتك قلمًا شرسًا قويًا حزينًا ومراوغًا, يختصر تلك القدرة الهائله للعقل والقلب والجلباب الذي يرتديه ليصنع به الأعاجيب, وكلما سافر وتجول ولعب وضحك وتعارك ونام وقرأ وشاهد (انشحن القلم جيدًا) لكي تزيد رهافته وبصيرته وخطورته.

(مولانا مستجاب) - هذا الحاوي الصعيدي الغامض - المنساب في عروقنا وعقولنا ودمائنا ونفوسنا وأفكارنا, نارا وعشقا وهدوءا وصدقا وضجيجا ورغبة, وهو خادم أمين للغة العربية, وهو طاقة السعي والدأب والعناء والاسترخاء والاسترحام والأشواق والحب.

(مولانا مستجاب) الذي يحمينا ضد المتطفلين والغشاشين والجواسيس والخباصين والناكرين للجميل.

(مولانا مستجاب) الذي يحمل تضاريس جسده وعقله, الكثير من التهويمات, جسد ذو تضاريس تخترقها وديان وشرايين ومغارات وندوب وصخور وكسور وأحجار وقبور وبقايا أنهار وبحيرات جافة, وبين طيات الصدر كانت رئته اليسرى مصابة بتكهف مؤلم من أيام العمل الشاق في مشروع السد العالي, وهو ناجم عن الاستنشاق الضار والمكثف للغبار وأكاسيد المعادن. ولايحدث هياج في تلك الرئة إلا عندما يكتسحه البرد أو انفعال صارخ عن قصة رديئة أو رواية بديعة أو كحة حارقة من تلوث الهواء حولنا.

وإذا نظرنا إلى عيني (مولانا مستجاب) نجد أن العين اليمنى في الظاهر كانت تبدو سليمه واضحة التكوين, متألقة كعـــيون الغـــزلان, حتى ولو كانت تبدو مصابة بالحول, الذي لا يجعلها متوازنة مع العين اليسرى, ولكنه كان لا يرى بها إلا (الطشاش), هذه العين اليمنى, والتي فقدها بسبب عدم الاستعمال خلال فترة (التلبيط) وهي فترة من فترات طفولة (مولانا العارف بالله مستجاب). أما عينه اليسرى - فقد أهلكتها الرؤية بسبب مداهمات الكتب والرسومات وسطور الكتابة ومسودات الأصدقاء والإمعان في لوحات المعارض ونقوش وطلاسم الآثار وعيون النساء وسحر الأجساد ومتعة عد النقود وعناوين الكتب ومانشتات الصحف القومية والمعارضة والأجنبية, ورؤية القتلة والمأجورين وقطاع الطرق وأعضاء مجلس الشعب والوزراء والقضاة والخفراء والكلاب والذئاب والسلعوة, والسياحة والتجوال في الآفاق الممتدة في الصحاري والوديان والجبال والبحيرات والأنهار, مع احتساب انفعال تلك العين اليسرى - السليمة - حين ترى ما تكره وما يضايقها في البيت والتليفزيون والشارع ومواد الدستور ومشاهد توقيع معاهدات الصداقه أو التحالف أو السلام أو منظر الأفواه والأيدي التي تختطف مأكولات الولائم أو الوجوة الماكرة العكرة التي تسعى بالفتنة والوقيعة والخبص واللمز, وأن أشد ما أرهق عين مولانا مستجاب في السنوات الأخيرة, مداهمة قوات عراقية للشقيقة الكويت واستمرار اكتساح المدرعة الإسرائيلية الأمريكية لأطفال فلسطين.

والأذن اليسرى (لمولانا مستجاب) - فقدت القدرة على العمل بانضباط بسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم المفاجيء, بينما كانت المسئولية الأكبر للأذن اليمنى, لاستقبال كل الأوامر والتعليمات والهمس والفحيح ونباح الكلاب والكلام الطيب والموسيقى وصراخ ومشاجرات الجيران والأولاد, ونشرات الأخبار, وسماع القصائد لكبار الشعراء المشهورين والذين وصل أكثرهم شهرة وسوءًا إلى موقعه بوسائل لا علاقة لها بالشعر, هذا الشعر الرديء السيئ, لذوي الوسامة من نجومه, والذي بسببه حاول يومًا أن يطال عقل (مولانا مستجاب) ولكن الله الحفيظ, حفظه من ذلك السوء.

وإذا هبطنا إلى أسفل - حيث الجانب الأيمن من البطن, نرى أثرين لخياطة طبية إثر عملية جراحية لاستئصال المصران الأعور, قبل زواجه بأسابيع, وعملية جراحية أخرى لاستئصال جزء من الغلاف البريتوني حول الأمعاء بسبب تمزق والتهاب ناجم من النوم الدائم على الجانب الأيمن في مناطق وعرة - في العراء - حيث ظل (مولانا مستجاب) لا يعرف أن الخلق تنام على مراتب الأِسرِّة, إلا بعد أن عمل في مشروع السد العالي.

وإذا اقتربنا من قلب (مولانا مستجاب) فإننا نرى فيه مومياوات وتجارب وفضائح وطيبة وحنو ودهاء وأجهزة كبيرة لتخزين الحزن, وبعض زجاجات للحب الطاهر الذي كان يفيض به علينا كثيرا. أما المخ, فلا داعي للحديث عنه في تلك السطور.

يا معشر القراء.. نقوم الآن بعمل جليل, نرجو أن تشاركونا فيه بل نطلب يد المساعدة والعون منكم, وهو جمع أعمال (مولانا مستجاب), حيث إننا نعلم أنه عند قراءة الإبداع قراءة منتشرة ومتناثرة في جريدة أو مجلة لا يمكن لهذه القراءة المتناثرة المتباعدة أن تمنح, ما يمنحه نشرها في كتيب أو كتاب أو مجلد, حيث يظهر إبداع (مولانا مستجاب) داخل كتاب يحمل خطوطا متواصلة ومتقاطعة من فنه وإبداعه, والتي قد يكون عند أي واحد منكم مادة كتبها في صحيفة أو مجلة أو حتى رسالة شخصية يمكن أن تضاف لهذه الأعمال, التي ننوي إصدارها, ويمكن أن تتفضلوا بإرسالها إلى (آل مستجاب) في العنوان المرفق.

(مولانا مستجاب) تحس أنه يصلح زعيما لجماعة (عصابة أفضل) تقطع الطريق على فنون القول والحكي والرواية (والتي بدأ سحرها يضمحل تحت سطوة اللهجة التليفزيونية الركيكة المصطنعة) يكون زعيما لأسرة من عشاق الأدب والقصة الملفوفة بالفلكلور, أسرة يقودها (مولانا) بين الوهاد والوديان والجبال, وعلى ضفاف القنوات وظلال القناطر والأهوسة (جمع هويس) بين خيام الغجر والحلب وسراديب الأديرة وساحات الجوامع, تحت وقع التصفيق وشدو المرتحلين والمغادرين والقادمين من أغوار سحيقة, وشجن المخنوقين, على امتداد هامات النخيل وانبساط مساحات النجيل, بين فتحات المقابر وقباب المشايخ والأولياء, في تحليل سموم الاغتيال وتمائم المكائد وأحجبة بث القوى الساحرة في الأجهزة الضامرة, مع عساسي البهائم وصناع هوادج العرائس ونصوص التغسيل والتكفين, بين أفراح العبابدة وألعاب البشارية ونحيب الغربان, أو نعيقها, تحت إيقاعات الدفوف والربابة والسمسمية وطبول الزار والختان والإفراج عن المساجين والكيد للأعداء.

وقد أعطى القدر (لمولانا مستجاب) أياما ثقيلة خشنة, منها ذلك اليوم الرهيب, عندما أخرج جسد ابنه الكبير (أحمد) من بين عجلات قطار الصعيد الثقيل, وخلال أربعة أعوام ظل (مولانا مستجاب) في عمل تهذيب وتقويم لعجلات القطار لكي يسير على قضبان مرسومة له بدقة, لكي لا يمزق مرة أخرى جزءًا من جسد (مولانا مستجاب) ولكن القدر كان له بالمرصاد عندما حمل جسد ابنته الصغرى (سوسن) ليحملها ثلاث سنوات مدافعًا ومكافحًا ومتسلحًا ضد هذا المرض الشرس العنيد المتمسك بجسدها لكي يفقدها الحركة والوعي, حتى انتصر مولانا عليه, لكي يعلمنا كيف نصبر ونبتسم في وجه المحن والشدائد, وأحفاد (مولانا مستجاب) في تزايد مستمر, وهم القادرون على تغفيله والتعارك معه على هدايا المواسم والأعياد, وهم الوحيدون القادرون على تلويث جلبابه ببقع الشيكولاتة وأقراص الطعمية وتمزيق جسده وعقله عندما يلعب معهم بالكرة أو (الاستغماية), لكي يظل يصرخ فيهم(خلاص) بينما هم في حب يقولون (لسه).

يا (مولانا مستجاب).. نحن نشهد ونتعاهد ونعاهدك, بأننا سنظل نقف حراسًا أشداء لواحتكم العربية الطاهرة الجميلة, حراسًا ضد فقر الفكر والملكية والتوجس والشر والرعب والاعتزال, سوف تظل واحتك, كما هي, كما كانت كل بلاد الله والقرى والمدن, ملكًا مشاعًا لخيالك الفسيح الرحب, بتكوينك الفاتن المتفرد أينما ظهرت.

(مولانا مستجاب) نحن نعرف انك تعرف أننا نعاني الآن من الانقراض, انقراض الحب, والفكر الجميل والابتسامة الراقية الطاهرة المرعبة, والنظرة المتبصرة للأشياء والوحدة والانعزال والاغتراب.

....... (مولانا مستجاب) أحد ينابيع الحب والفكر والعمل والرجولة والطفولة والشهامة والكلمة الطيبة القاسية سيظل ينبوعك يا(مولانا) يسكن قلوبنا ويفيض علينا بالأمل والابتسامة والسخرية والحرية والتجوال في الآفاق الممتدة, امتداد العمر والزمان والمكان, ولكننا نعرف أن روحك الطاهرة ترعانا وتوجهنا وتحول بيننا وبين انحراف السبل بنا في تلك الأيام الصعبة.

...... ونحن نعاهدك يا (مولانا مستجاب) على أننا سوف نحمل رايتك, ونسير على مبادئك وأحكامك والتي تنص على أننا يجب أن نثق, أن السمك يعيش في الماء, والوطواط في الخرائب, والمدرسين في المدارس, والطمأنينة في الموت, والثعالب في المزارع, والرهبان في الأديرة, والخداع في الكتب, والحب في الشقوق, والسم في دم الحيض, والحكمة في مؤخرات الأحداث.


أما عن مقالاته الساخرة والممتعة لأقصى درجة ..انتقيت لكم مقالة عن اليد ..أرجو أن تعجبكم ..




*اليد*

ذات الأصابع العبقرية في العزف والذبح والخطف والرسم الجميل

تعتبر اليد أخطر جهاز تنفيذي في الإنسان وبعض الأحياء الأخرى, وهي بأصابعها تختصر سماته الأساسية من جمال وشراسة ونظافة ونعومة وخفة وذكاء, تحدد المجال الجغرافي الذي يمكن للإنسان أن يعمل فيه, وعندما تصيبها العوائق تبدأ الأجهزة (الإنسانية) الأخرى في إعادة صياغة نفسها, وقد يقضي الإنسان عمره كله تحت وطأة إعادة الصياغة وستظل اليد العليا تعبيرا أثيرا عن النظافة والفضل والأخلاق الكريمة, وأخطر يد تلك التي تفتل أصابعها خيوط المشانق أو تشعل النيران أو تمتد إلى دمعة تمسحها من فوق خدّ محزون, لكنها - هذه اليد - تصل إلى شموخها حينما ترتفع إلى أعلى الأعلى رافعة لواء الوطن, أو متوسلة الطريق إلى اجتزاء المصدر الداخلي للألم, أو متــلــمسة أوتــــار الموســـيقـى, أو معترفة بالإقرار كتابة عن حق لا يعرف طريقه أحد, أو مشيرة إلى ما قد يغيب عن الآخرين من أخطار.

وعبقرية اليد في أصابعها, ولها سحرها في الرسم والنحت والتدوين وكتابة الخط الجميل, وفي النشل من الجيوب, وفي التشبث بالصيد, وفي حياكة الملابس والمؤامرات وخدع السحرة والذبح والسلخ وخلع ذوي المناصب الكبرى, وهي قادرة على إبراز الإعجاب والاستحسان والرفض والقبول والتصفيق, ودرايتها معروفة في حك مصباح علاء الدين لإطلاق العفاريت والصواريخ والهيمنة على عجلات قيادة الطائرات, والسيارات, والجماعات والأفراد وسفن الفضاء, وخيول الأرض, والتقاط الديدان, وحفر القبور, واقتطاف الورد, وبعثرة الأموال, ونقب الحوائط, وتغيير صمامات القلوب, والسطوة على النساء والقوانين, وقطع الحبل السري للولائد, وتصل إلى قمة براعتها في التدليس والتزوير وبناء الشواهد وفقء العيون وإعادة صياغة التاريخ.

وأشهر الأيدي: استعمالا للسيوف عند خالد بن الوليد وعمرو بن العاص, وفي إطلاق النار عند أرسين لوبين (اللص الظريف), وفي تقليب جيوب الآخرين عند على الزيبق, وفي فتح مغاليق الغموض عند شرلوك هولمز, وفي العزف عند روبنشتين شيطان البيانو, وعند الريس متقال في العزف على الربابة, وفي العزف على الكمان عند الإيطالي فيفالدي والمصري أحمد الحفناوي, وفي العزف على العود عند الإسباني رودريجو والعربي الشهير فريد الأطرش وجورج ميشيل, وفي الإمساك بعصا قيادة الأوركسترا عند الأرمني كرايان.

وقد انقضى العصر الذي كانت اليد فيه ترتاح لتضميخها بالحناء في الليلة السابقة على ليلة الهنا, وأصبحت نظيفة كريمة خاوية كيد حاتم الطائي, وانتهى بها الأمر إلى نوع من المبارزة أو المصارعة أو الملاكمة, حتى ولو كانت منسابة كأيدي راقصي الباليه وممثلي البانتوميم (التمثيل الصامت), أو رءوما كالأيدى الممسكة بالطباشير تخط على السبورة السوداء ألف باء للأطفال, أو معقدة كتلك التي تستخرج من الكمبيوتر معلومات وبيانات مجهدة للعقل, أو هذه التي تمارس في عبقرية مستترة: إخراج الصفحات المطبوعة كل ساعة في جميع أنحاء الأرض, وهي التي تسبغ على حياتنا نوعا من الجمال اليومي المريح, لقد نجحت أحبار وألوان المطابع في احتلال المساحة التي كانت متاحة من اليد للحناء, دون اهتمام بفلسفة ليلة الهنا المأمولة دائما.

----------


## اليمامة

*

ترى ..لماذا أُخذت اللقطة من الخلف ؟ 
لماذا أعطونا ظهورهم ؟
وهل تعمدوا هذا ؟
تعمدوا هذا لأن الخلفية عادة تكون مبهمة ..
لا توضح التفاصيل 
أم لأن الملامح طمست بالقهر والتحدى 
وهم خجلى ..ومهزومين !
كنت أتمنى لو أن أرى الملامح
ادقق فيها وأتأملها وأسبر أغوار هويتها 
كنت أتمنى لو أن أُملّى عيونى من الوجوه البريئة الشريدة 
كنت أتمنى ..
وبرغم ظهورهم العادية ..وأجسادهم المتشابهة 
وملابسهم البسيطة العادية 
وحتى قصة شعورهم الواحدة 
إلا أننى شعرت تجاههم بشىء من الحنين 
شىء من الإنتماء 
راودنى شعور بأن هناك رائحة عابقة
من روائح الهوية تفوح هاهنا ..
فى هذه الصورة 
فى هذه الملامح الخفية عنا 
التى أتخيلها 
وأستوعبها
أستوعب خمشة الوجه ..ربما 
والعلامات القهرية التى ظهرت عنوة بفعل فاعل على الوجوه
او حتى ظهرت عندما أضناها الشقاء 
والفقر ..والجوع
هكذا تلقائيا ً 
وأستوعب أيضا تجلياتها الطيبة 
جذورها العميقة المخلصة
بكل بترابها 
وغبرها
بجمالها
وسمارها
وشقائها 
بهويتها
ومصريتها 

.
.
.
.
مهما حدث ستبقى مصر 
ستبقى ..
 أمهم
وأمنا 
مصر هى أمى 



*

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بكم أعزائى الكرام




أقدم لكم اليوم الشيخ امام عيسى فى ذكرى مولده ..هذا الفنان المصرى الأصيل الذى تشبع بالروح المصرية .. وأجاد العزف على المسألة الوطنية بغناه وألحانه التى جسدت الكثير من الأوضاع السياسية والإجتماعية التى مرت بها مصر وخصوصا من بعد هزيمة يونيو التى وقع عبئها على على الشرفاء الكادحين واستمر الوضع حتى بعد النصر أمامهم في مواجهة خط انهزامي تطرحه الطبقة المسيطرة دفاعا عن امتيازاتها.

كلنا عرفناه ..وخاصة بعدما تعالت دندناته فى أعقاب أحداث ثورة 25 يناير ..ثورة الشعب ..
أحببته ..أحببت غناويه التى أعادت لنا ماء الحياة وكأنها ترسم أمامنا من جديد حدود للإنتماء والهوية ..

تعالوا سويا نتعرف على الشيخ امام عيسى عن قرب ..




الشيخ إمام واسمه الحقيقي إمام محمد أحمد عيسى (2 يوليو 1918 - 7 يونيو 1995)، ولد في قرية أبو النمرس بمحافظة الجيزة لأسرة فقيرة وكان أول من يعيش لها من الذكور حيث مات منهم قبله سبعة ثم تلاه أخ وأخت. أصيب في السنة الأولى من عمره بالرمد الحبيبي وفقد بصره بسبب الجهل واستعمال الوصفات البلدية في علاج عينه، فقضى إمام طفولته في حفظ القرآن الكريم وكانت له ذاكرة قوية.



طفولته

كان والده يحلم أن يكون ابنه شيخاً كبيراً، لكنه كان قاسياً في معاملته، أما والدته فكانت النبع الذي ارتوى منه إمام بالحنان في طفولته وعوضه فقد بصره، وكانت معايرة الأطفال لابنها بالعمى تدفعها للبكاء. كان إمام يندس في مواسم الأفراح والحج، وسط الحريم ليسمع غناءهن وأهازيجهن فنشأ صاحب أذن موسيقيه


فصله من الجمعية

لازم إمام حب الاستماع للشيخ محمد رفعت، وكان الاستماع للإذاعة من ممنوعات الجمعية لكونه بدعة، مع أنه كان يستمع للقرآن، إلا أن الجمعية قررت فصله بالإجماع. عندما سمع أبوه بما حدث لابنه من فصل من الجمعية بحث عنه فوجده يقضى نهاره في الحسين وليله في الأزهر حيث كان ينام، فأهانه وضربه وحذره من العودة لقريته مرة أخرى نظراً للجريمة التي اقترفها بتسببه في فصله من الجمعية، وبعدها مباشرة توفيت أمه التي كانت أعز ما لديه في الدنيا، ولم يتمكن من تشييعها لمثواها الأخير، وبالفعل لم يعد لقريته إلا حين مات أبوه.


بداية احتراف الموسيقى




وفى إحدى زياراته لحى الغورية قابل مجموعة من أهالي قريته فأقام معهم وامتهن الإنشاد وتلاوة القرآن الكريم، وكسائر أحداث حياته التي شكلتها الصدفة التقى الشيخ إمام بالشيخ درويش الحريري أحد كبار علماء الموسيقى، وأعجب به الشيخ الحريري بمجرد سماع صوته، وتولى تعليمه الموسيقى.

اصطحب الشيخ الحريري تلميذه في جلسات الإنشاد والطرب، فذاع صيته وتعرف على كبار المطربين والمقرئين، أمثال زكريا أحمد والشيخ محمود صبح، وبدأت حياة الشيخ في التحسن.

وفى منتصف الثلاثينيات كان الشيخ إمام قد تعرف على الشيخ زكريا أحمد عن طريق الشيخ درويش الحريري، فلزمه واستعان به الشيخ زكريا في حفظ الألحان الجديدة واكتشاف نقط الضعف بها، حيث كان زكريا أحمد ملولا، لا يحب الحفظ فاستمر معه إمام طويلا، وكان يحفظ ألحانه لأم كلثوم قبل أن تغنيها، وكان إمام يفاخر بهذا.

حتى إن ألحان زكريا أحمد لأم كلثوم بدأت تتسرب للناس قبل أن تغنيها أم كلثوم، مثل "أهل الهوى" و"أنا في انتظارك" و"آه من لقاك في أول يوم" و"الأولة في الغرام"، فقرر الشيخ زكريا الاستغناء عن الشيخ إمام.

كان لهذه الواقعة أثر في تحويل دفة حياة الشيخ إمام مرة أخرى عندما قرر تعلم العزف على العود، وبالفعل تعلم على يد كامل الحمصاني، وبدأ الشيخ إمام يفكر في التلحين حتى إنه ألف كلمات ولحنها وبدأ يبتعد عن قراءة القرآن وتحول لمغن واستبدل ملابسه الأزهرية بملابس مدنية.


اللقاء بين إمام ونجم




وفى عام 1962، حدث اللقاء التاريخي بين الشيخ إمام عيسى وأحمد فؤاد نجم رفيق دربه، وتم التعارف بين نجم والشيخ إمام عن طريق زميل لابن عم نجم كان جاراً للشيخ إمام، فعرض على نجم الذهاب للشيخ إمام والتعرف عليه، وبالفعل ذهب نجم للقاء الشيخ إمام وأعجب كلاهما بالآخر.

وعندما سأل نجم إمام لماذا لم يلحن أجابه الشيخ إمام أنه لا يجد كلاما يشجعه، وبدأت الثنائية بين الشيخ إمام وأحمد فؤاد نجم وتأسست شراكة دامت سنوات طويلة.

ذاع صيت الثنائي نجم وإمام والتف حولهما المثقفون والصحفيون خاصة بعد أغنية: "أنا أتوب عن حبك أنا؟"، ثم "عشق الصبايا"، و"ساعة العصاري"، واتسعت الشركة فضمت عازف الإيقاع محمد على، فكان ثالث ثلاثة كونوا فرقة للتأليف والتلحين والغناء ساهم فيها العديد لم تقتصر على أشعار نجم فغنت لمجموعة من شعراء عصرها أمثال: فؤاد قاعود، ,و سيد حجاب ونجيب سرور، وتوفيق زياد، وزين العابدين فؤاد، وآدم فتحى، وفرغلى العربى، وغيرهم.


التحول النوعى في أعمال الشيخ إمام




كغيره من المصريين زلزلت هزيمة حرب يونيو 1967 إمام وسادت نغمة السخرية والانهزامية بعض أغانيها مثل: "الحمد لله خبطنا تحت بطاطنا - يا محلى رجعة ظباطنا من خط النار"، و"يعيش أهل بلدى وبينهم مفيش - تعارف يخلى التحالف يعيش"، و"وقعت م الجوع ومن الراحة - البقرة السمرا النطاحة"، وسرعان ما اختفت هذه النغمة الساخرة الانهزامية وحلت مكانها نغمة أخرى مليئة بالصحوة والاعتزاز بمصر مثل "مصر يا امة يا بهية - يا ام طرحة وجلابية".

انتشرت قصائد نجم التي لحنها وغناها الشيخ إمام كالنار في الهشيم داخل وخارج مصر، فكثر عليها الكلام واختلف حولها الناس بين مؤيدين ومعارضين، في البداية استوعبت الدولة الشيخ وفرقته وسمحت بتنظيم حفل في نقابة الصحفيين وفتحت لهم أبواب الإذاعة والتليفزيون.

لكن سرعان ما انقلب الحال بعد هجوم الشيخ إمام في أغانيه على الأحكام التي برئت المسئولون عن هزيمة 1967، فتم القبض عليه هو ونجم ليحاكما بتهمة تعاطي الحشيش سنة 1969 ولكن القاضي أطلق سراحهما، لكن الأمن ظل يلاحقهما ويسجل أغانيهم حتى حكم عليهما بالسجن المؤبد ليكون الشيخ أول سجين بسبب الغناء في تاريخ الثقافة العربية.

قضى الشيخ إمام ونجم الفترة من هزيمة يوليو حتى نصر أكتوبر يتنقلوا من سجن إلى آخر ومن معتقل إلى آخر ومن قضية إلى أخرى، حتى أفرج عنهم بعد اغتيال الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات.

في منتصف الثمانينيات تلقى الشيخ إمام دعوة من وزارة الثقافة الفرنسية لإحياء بعض الحفلات في فرنسا، فلاقت حفلاته إقبالاً جماهيرياً كبيراً، وبدأ في السفر في جولة بالدول العربية والأوروبية لإقامة حفلات غنائية لاقت كلها نجاحات عظيمة، وللأسف بدأت الخلافات في هذه الفترة تدب بين ثلاثى الفرقة الشيخ إمام ونجم ومحمد على عازف الإيقاع لم تنته إلا قبل وفاة الشيخ إمام بفترة قصيرة.


النهاية

وفى منتصف التسعينات آثر الشيخ إمام الذي جاوز السبعين العزلة والاعتكاف في حجرته المتواضعة بحي الغورية ولم يعد يظهر في الكثير من المناسبات كالسابق حتى توفي في هدوء في 7 يونيو 1995 تاركاً وراءه أعمالاً فنية نادرة.


أشهر أغانيه

بقرة حاحا





    ناح النواح والنواحا...نتت.حاحا
    على بئرة حاحا النطاحا...حاحا
    والبئره حلوب...........حاحا
    تحلب انطار............حاحا
    لكن مسلوب..........حاحا
    من اهل الدار..........حاحا
    و الدار بصحاب.......حاحا
    وحداشر باب........حاحا
    غير السراديب........حاحا
    وبحور الديب........حاحا
    وبيبان الدار........حاحا
    واقفين زنهار........حاحا
    وفي يوم معلوم..........حاحا
    عملوها الروم..........حاحا
    دئوا الترباس..........حاحا
    هربوا الحراس..........حاحا
    دخلو الخواجات..........حاحا
    شفطوا اللبنات..........حاحا
    والبئره تنادي..........حاحا
    وتئول ياولادي..........حاحا
    وولاد الشوم..........حاحا
    رايحين في النوم..........حاحا
    البئره انئهرت..........حاحا
    في الائهر انصهرت..........حاحا
    وئعت في البير..........حاحا
    سئلو النوطير..........حاحا
    طب وئعت ليه..........حاحا

وئعت من الخوف..........حاحا

    والخوف يجي ليه..........حاحا
    من عدم الشوف..........حاحا
    وئعت من الجوع ومن الراحه البئره السمره النطاحه
    ناحات مواويل النواحا علي حاحا وعلي بئرة حاحا 


أغانيه بعد حرب 67

* شرفت يا نكسون بابا:






شرفت يانيكسون بابا يابتاع الووتر جيت

عملولك قيمة وسيما سلاطين الفول والزيت

فرشولك أوسع سكة من راس التين على مكة

وهناك تنفذ على عكا ويقولوا عليك حجيت

ماهو مولد ساير داير شلاه يا صحاب الييت

جواسيسك يوم تشريفك عملولك دقة وزار

تتقصع فيه المومس والقارح والمندار

والشيخ شمهورش راكب ع الكوديا وهات يامواكب

وبواقي الزفة عناكب ساحبين على حسب الصيت

ماهو مولد ساير داير شلاه يا صحاب البيت

عزموك فقالوا تعالا تاكل بمبون وهريسه

قمت انت لانك مهيف صدقت ان احنا فريسه

طبيت لحقوك بالزفه ياعريس الغفله ياخفه

هات وشك خد لك تفه شوباش من صاحب البيت

واهو مولد ساير داير شلاه يا صحاب البيت

خد مني كلام يبقالك ولو انك مش ح تعيش

لاح اقول اهلا ولا جهلا ولاتيجي ولا ماتجيش

بيقولوا اللحم المصري مطرح مابيسري بيهري

وده من تأثيرالكشري والفول والسوس أبو زيت

واهو مولد ساير داير شلاه يا صحاب البيت

وقد نالت شعبية كبيرة

 * له أغنيه هي الأشهر في نكسة يونيو وهي (الحمد لله) وفيها:






    الحمد لله خبطنا
    تحت بطاطنا
    يا محلا رجعه ظباطنا
    من خط النار
    يا اهل مصر المحميه
    بالحراميه
    الفول كتير والطعميه
    والبر عمار
    والعيشه معدن واهي ماشيه
    آخر اشيا
    مادام جنابه والحاشيه
    بكروش وكتار
    ح تقول لى سينا وما سينا شي
    ما تدوشناشي
    ما ستميت اوتوبيس ماشى
    شاحنين انفار
    ايه يعني لما يموت مليون
    أو كل الكون
    العمر اصلا مش مضمون
    والناس اعمار
    الحمدلله وأهي
    ظاطت
    والبيه حاطط
    في كل حته
    مدير ظابط
    وإن شالله
    حمار
    ايه يعني في العقبه جرينا
    ولا ف سينا
    هي الهزيمه تنسينا
    اننا احرار
    ايه يعني شعب ف ليل ذلة
    ضايع كله
    دا كفاية بس اما تقول له
    احنا الثوار
    الحمد الله ولا حولا
    مصر الدوله
    غرقانة في الكدب علاوله
    والشعب احتار
    وكفايه اسيادنا البعدا
    عايشين سعدا
    بفضل ناس تملا المعده
    وتقول اشعار
    اشعار تمجد وتماين
    حتى الخاين
    وان شا الله يخربها مداين
    عبد الجبار

أغنية صباح الخير على الورد اللي فتح في جناين مصر




صباح الخير علي الورد اللي فتح في جناين مصر صباح العندليب يشدي بألحان السبوع يا مصر صباح الدايه واللفه ورش الملح في الزفه صباح يطلع بأعلامنا من القلعه لباب النصر

سلامتك يامه يا مهره يا حباله يا ولاده يا ست الكل يا طاهره سلامتك من آلام الحيض من الحرمان من القهره سلامة نهدك المرضع سلامة بطنك الخضرا

هناكي وفرحة الوالدة تضمي الولد يا والده يصونهم لك ويحميهم يكترهم يخليهم يجمع شملهم بيكي يتمم فرحتك بيهم

صباح الخير علي ولادك صباح الياسمين والفل تعيشي ويفنوا حسادك ويسقوهم كاسات الذل

وبلغ يا سمير غطاس يا ضيف المعتقل سنوي بصوتك دا اللي كله نحاس صباح الخير على الثانوي وأهلا بيكو في القلعه وباللي في الطريق جايين

ما دامت مصر ولاده وفيها الطلق والعاده حتفضل شمسها طالعه برغم القلعه والزنازين


ومن أغانيه أيضا

   1. يا خواجه يا ويكا.
   2. يا فلسطينيا.
   3. انادينكم.
   4. مصر يمه يا بهية.
   5. جيفارا مات.
   6. يا بلح أبريم.


فيديو نادر لإمام ونجم فى باريس





  نعي الشيخ امام عيسي


    وانا اللى فى هواكى سبقت المعاد
    يا سلمى .. يعشق البنات
    والولاد .. وطلعت أسمك فى كل
    البلاد .. وكبرت فيها الأمل فى
    اللى جى ومين اللى شايل ومين
    اللى طايل ومين اللى يثبت فى
    وقت الهوايل .. ومين فينا ميت
    .. ومين فينا حى

    البقاء لله
    القوى الوطنية المصرية تنعى
    الى الشعب المصرى والامة العربية
    فنان الشعب
    الشيخ امام عيسى
    ولد فى ابو النمرس فى عام
    ١٩١٧ ومات فى حوش قدم فى
    عام ١٩٩٥
    وتقام ليلة المأتم من الثامنة
    حتى العاشرة بمسجد عمر مكرم
    اليوم الجمعة
    أحمد فؤاد نجم - محمد على
    - ابراهيم منصور - يوسف
    شاهين - عادل امام - سعيد
    صالح - خالد محيى الدين - لطفى
    واكد - رفعت السعيد - يوسف
    القعيد - ابراهيم اصلان - جمال
    الغيطانى - صنع الله ابراهيم -
    محمد البساطى - سيد حجاب -
    امينة رشيد - لطيفة الزيات -
    رضوى عاشور - عبد العظيم
    انيس - محمد امين العالم -
    شهرت العالم - سيد البحراوى -
    أحمد بهاء شعبان - زين العابدين
    فؤاد - سعيد الكفراوى - عادل
    حمودة - ابراهيم عيسى - فتحية
    العسال - عبد الله الطوخى -
    صلاح عيسى - امنية النقاش -
    عماد الدين أديب - محمد الشبة
    - احمد عبد الله - شاهيندة
    مقلد - صافيناز كاظم - احمد
    سيد الهلالى - مصطفى بكرى -
    رجاء النقاش - محمود المراغى
    - مصطفى نبيل - حسين عبد
    الرازق - فريدة النقاش - رياض
    سيف النصر - كمال النقاش -
    جلال السيد - نبيل زكى - محمد
    حمام - على الحجار - محمد
    منير - فاروق الشرنوبى - منى
    انيس - ماجدة رفاعة - احمد
    خايل - هانى شكر الله - عزة
    بلبع - فاطمة زكى - ليلى الشال
    - اسماعيل صبرى عبد الله -
    محمد سيد احمد - لطفى الخولى
    - غالى شكرى - احمد عبد المعطى
    حجازى - على بدرخان - داود
    عبد السيد - محمد كامل القليوبى
    - خيرى بشارة - رأفت الميهى
    - حجازى - بهجت عثمان -
    رؤوف جاد - محمد بغدادى -
    فؤاد قاعود - علاء الديب -
    فوزية مهران - سليمان فياض -
    عبده جبر - جميل عطية ابراهيم
    عبد المنعم تليمة - ادوارد الخراط
    ورار مازى - فريد زهران -
    طاهر البربنالى - عز الدين نجيب
    - رشا مدينة - محمد جاد -
    راوية راشد - ابو المعاطى ابو
    النجا - مريد البرغوتى - د. ليلى
    عبد الوهاب - نبيهة لطفى -
    محمد صالح - صبرى حافظ -
    سيد خميس - شوقى فهيم -
    ابراهيم فتحى - نوال السعداوى
    - شريف حتاتة - ابراهيم عبد
    المجيد - جلال امين - ابراهيم
    داود - حلمى سالم - مختار
    جمعة - ابو العز الحريرى -
    محسنة توفيق - كامل زهيرى -
    محمود الوردانى - محمد عفيفى
    مطر - اللباد - عدلى رزق الله -
    نهاد صليحة - رفعت سلام -
    محفوظ عبد الرحمن - اسامة انور
    عكاشة - وحيد حامد - اسماعيل
    العادلى - نبيل بدران - عصام
    السيد - ناجى چورچ - صلاح
    ابو سيف - رضوان الكاشف -
    يسرى نصر الله - حسين فهمى
    - حسين احمد امين - اشرف
    حلمى - محمد اسامة انور -
    رمسيس لبيب - رحمة رفعت -
    رياض رفعت - احمد كامل -
    مصطفى الخولى - محمد فرج -
    عدلى فخرى - د. مجدى عبد
    الحميد - شهاب سعد - رماح
    اسعد - أحمد الخميسى - ايمان
    رسلان - عبد العال الباقورى -
    د. سيد العشماوى - شكرى
    فؤاد - اللبان - حلمي ىشعراوى
    - مختار نوح - على الديب -
    احمد فتيح - محمد فتيح - رضا
    فؤاد - ماهر سمعان - شاكر
    الدغار - عزيز المصرى - د. عفت
    عبد اللطيف - رضا فؤاد - هالة
    شكر الله - صفاء زكى مراد -
    ناهد يوسف - عادل حسين -
    زينب خليفة - د. عواطف عبد
    الرحمن - زياد احمد بهاء الدين
    - نواة نجم - د. سهيل لوقا -
    ريم لوقا - ناجى صلاح - بسمة
    صلاح - وسيم صلاح - اسماء
    الافغانى - ابو على شاهين ـ
    أروى صالح *
    ___________________



    * نعى الشيخ امام عيسى كما نشر فى جريده الاهرام ليوم الجمعه ٩ يونيو عام ١٩٩٥

----------


## اليمامة

كنت أشعر دائما أنه كإنسان ليس عنده أى مشكلة ..كان يبدو مبتسما دائما وفى كل الظروف بسلاسته فى الآداء وطيبته فى الكلام ..كان طيبا ..طيبا لدرجة تجعله يوزع هذه الطيبة على من حوله ..لم يحقد على أى من أبناء جيله الذين صاروا نجوما وسبقوه وربما اعتلوا مكانته أحيانا ..





كل إنسان فى مصر أحبه ..أحب فنه الجميل ..وكوميديته الخفيفة المبدعة بأدب ولطف ..شكل مدرسة كوميدية مستقلة في الضحك الراقي والفن الشجى المؤثر بعمق فى النفوس فقد كان صادقا جدا فى الآداء طبيعيا لحد مذهل تشعر وكأنك تعرفه منذ زمن بعيد بل وعاشرته ..كان منا..واحدا منا ..مصريا جدا ..عبقا بروائح هوية مصرية لا تختلف ابدا عن هوية الانسان المصرى العادى البسيط ..الطيب جدا ..المبدع جدا ..

عبدالمنعم مدبولي (1920م - 2006م).. ممثل مصري من مواليد باب الشعرية عام 1920م.. مارس التمثيل أكثر من 50 عاما وشكل مدرسة كوميدية مستقلة في الضحك الراقي.. وأسس العديد من الفرق المسرحية مثل المسرح الحر عام 1952 والكوميدي 1963 والفنانين المتحدين 1966 والمدبوليزم 1975.

بدأ حياته الفنية في البرنامج الإذاعي الشهير ساعة لقلبك 








وبعدها انضم لمسرح التليفزيون وأسس مع رواد جيله فؤاد المهندس وأمين الهنيدي وغيرهما مدرسة كوميدية استمد تراثها من الجيل السابق الريحاني والكسار.

حياته




وُلد عبدالمنعم مدبولى بحي باب الشعرية في 28 ديسمبر 1920، حيث ظهرت موهبته التمثيلية منذ المرحلة الابتدائية عندما تم ترشيحه ليقود الفرقة المسرحية بالمدرسة، ومارس التمثيل لأكثر من 50 عاماً، حتى وفاته يوم الأحد 9 يوليو 2006 متأثرا بمرض القلب عن عمر يناهز ‏85‏ عاماً‏.

بدايته

التحق مدبولى بالمعهد العالي لفن التمثيل العربي ليتخرج فيه عام 1949 في ثاني دفعاته، وعقب تخرجه انضم إلى فرقة جورج أبيض ثم فرقة فاطمة رشدي وشارك بالتمثيل في برامج الأطفال بالاذاعة ضمن حلقات برنامج بابا شارو، ثم استمر حتى بلغ رصيده نحو 60 فيلماً، و120 مسرحية، و30 مسلسلا.

تميز عبد المنعم مدبولى بكاريزما خاصة اكسبته حب الملايين في مصر والعالم العربي وشكل مع الراحل فؤاد المهندس ثنائي تمثيلى عجز عن تكراره الممثلون الحاليون

المسرح

شارك مدبولى في أول عمل مسرحي له من خلال دور أعرابي مع فرقة المسرح المصري الحديث التي شكلها زكي طليمات، ثم قام بتأسيس فرقة تحمل اسم المسرح الحر عام 1952. ومن أهم الأعمال المسرحية التي أنتجتها فرقة المسرح الحر: "الأرض الثائرة "، "حسبة برما"، "الرضا السامى"، "خايف اتجوز"، "مراتى بنت جن"، "مراتى نمرة 11"، "كوكتيل العجائب".

إضافة إلى ذلك شارك مدبولي في كتابة العروض المسرحية مثل كفاح بورسعيد، والتي كانت عبارة عن مجموعة من المسرحيات القصيرة أخرجها كلاً من سعد أردش وصلاح منصور.

انضم مدبولى بعد ذلك إلى فرقة التليفزيون المسرحية والتي كان يترأسها السيد بدير، بعدها تولى فرقة المسرح الكوميدي وأخرج أكثر من أربع عروض منها : "جلفدان هانم "، "أنا وهو وهي"، "دسوقي أفندي"، "مطرب العواصف"، "أصل وصورة"، "حلمك ياشيخ علام". المفتش العام، السكرتير الفني، مطرب العواطف، أنا وهو وهي، جفلدان هانم، وسط البلد. كما اخرج لفرقة إسماعيل يس عملين هما 3 فرخات وديك، وأنا وأخويا وأخويا.

شارك مدبولى في تكوين فرقة الفنانين المتحدين، وقدم من خلالها أبرز العروض المسرحية وهي: "البيجاما الحمراء"، "الزوج العاشر"، "العيال الطيبين"، ثم انفصل عنها عام 73 ليكون في عام 75 فرقته الخاصة "المدبوليزم" وقدم من خلالها عروض: "راجل مفيش منه"، "يامالك قلبي"، "مولود في الوقت الضائع"، "مع خالص تحياتى"، "حمار ماشالش حاجة".





شارك بالتمثيل والإخراج في عدد كبير من المسرحيات التي حققت نجاحاً كبيراً ومنها "السكرتير الفني" بطولة كل من الفنان فؤاد المهندس وشويكار، و"المغناطيس"، "الناس اللي تحت"، "بين القصرين"، "زقاق المدق"، "ريا وسكينة".


السينما

أما بالنسبة للسينما فقد بدأها في وقت متأخر حيث شهد عام 1958 أول فيلم لمدبولي وهو "أيامي السعيدة"، وتوالت الأفلام بعد ذلك والتي بلغ عددها ‏150‏ فيلماً منها: "ربع دستة أشرار"، "عالم مضحك جداً"، "غرام في أغسطس"، "مطاردة غرامية"، "المليونير المزيف"، "أشجع رجل في العالم"، وأخر أعمال الفنان عبدالمنعم مدبولي السينمائية "أريد خلعا" مع الفنان أشرف عبد الباقي

ومن أهم الأدوار التي أبدع فيها وظلت عالقة بذاكرة السينما فكانت للشخصيات التي لعبها في أفلام مثل‏:‏ "الحفيد ـ مولد يا دنيا ـ إحنا بتوع الأتوبيس".




تخرج على يديه العديد من نجوم الكوميديا مثل : عادل إمام، سعيد صالح، يونس شلبي، محمد صبحي وغيرهم كثيرون. المسلسلات أشهرها على الإطلاق مسلسل (لا يا ابنتى العزيزة) ومسلسل (أبنائي الأعزاء شكرا) وهو المعروف بمسلسل بابا عبده.


جوائزه

حصل عبدالمنعم مدبولى ـ والذي اُشتهر باسم بابا عبده ـ على العديد من الجوائز منها:

    * في عام 1986 حصل على جائزة تكريم في مهرجان زكي طليمات.
    * في عام 1983 حصل على وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى.
    * قام المهرجان القومي للمسرح المصري في الفترة من 10 إلى 19 يوليو 2006 بتكريم اسم الفنان.


أعمال الفنان عبدالمنعم مدبولي


    * امرأة تحت المراقبة
    * المرأة والساطور
    * السيد كاف
    * كريستال
    * ابتسامة في عيون حزينة
    * شهادة مجنون
    * مدرسة المشاغبين
    * مولد يا دنيا
    * صراع مع الموت
    * سوق الحريم
    * ربع دستة أشرار
    * للمتزوجين فقط
    * فتاة الاستعراض
    * شيء من العذاب
    * عالم مضحك
    * ابن الحتة
    * شنطة حمزة
    * غرام في أغسطس

سوق الحلاوة، البعض يعيش مرتين، أول حب، مسرحية الجنزير. كما قدم عدداً من الفوازير الرمضانية.

أشترك كضيف شرف في فيلم " عايز حقي " ولقد كان لدوره أثر كبير في تغيير مجري لفيلم... وأثبت - مع كبر سنه - أنه لايزال بارعاً في إلقاء الأدوارالتراجيدية

----------


## اليمامة

منظر تصاميمه دائما ما كان يبهرنى ..يسترعى الإنتباه بشكله الشرقى جدا الذى يتميز بالقباب والحوائط العريضة الحجرية ..أثبت أن العمارة اذا ما قامت على ابداعية شرقية ..فقط شرقية ..فإنها تضاهى العمارة الغربية التى اتخذها زملائه المعمارين كمرجعية لهم ..

*وحسن فتحى* هو معماري مصري  وُلد في عام 1328هـ / 1900م، وكانت له معاناته الكبيرة من جراء سيطرة الثقافة الغربية على أفكار مهندسي تلك الفترة والتي لم يسلم منها حتى بعض زملائه الذين سايروا، وجاملوا، وقلدوا شتى النزعات الغريبة. وترجع أهمية حسن فتحي إلى كونه أول من شخّص مركب النقص عند المعماريين المصريين إزاء منجزات العمارة الغربية.

السيرة الوظيفية



    * دبلوم العمارة من المهندس خانة – جامعة الملك فؤاد الأول (القاهرة حالياً) (1926)
    * مهندس بالمجالس البلدية (1926 - 1930)
    * مدرس بكلية الفنون الجميلة (1930 - 1946)
    * رئيس إدارة المباني المدرسية بوزارة المعارف (1949 - 1952)
    * خبير بمنظمة الأمم المتحدة لإعانة اللاجئين (1950)
    * أستاذ بكلية الفنون الجميلة ورئيس قسم العمارة بداية من (1954 الي 1957) (1953- 1957)
    * خبير في مؤسسة "دوكسيادس" للتصميم والإنشاء بأثينا وحاضر بمعهد أثينا للتكنولوجيا وشارك في بحث عن مدينة المستقبل من (1959 الي 1961) (1957- 1962)
    * رئيس مشروع تجريبي للإسكان تابع لوزارة البحث العلمي بالقاهرة ومستشار لوزارة السياحة (1963- 1965)
    * خبير بمنظمة الأمم المتحدة في مشروع التنمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية (1966)
    * أستاذ زائر في قسم تخطيط المدن والعمارة بجامعة الأزهر الشريف (1966 - 1967)
    * خبير بمعهد أدلاي إستفسون بجامعة شيكاغو (1967 - 1969)
    * أستاذ زائر للإسكان الريفي في كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة (1975 - 1977)

المناصب الشرفية




    * عضو المجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب – مصر.
    * عضو شرف مركز الأبحاث الأمريكية – القاهرة.
    * رئيس لمجمع الدائرة المستديرة الدولية لتخطيط عمارة القاهرة بمناسبة عيدها الألفي.
    * عضو شرف المعهد الأمريكي للعمارة.
    * رئيس شرف المؤتمر الدائم للمعماريين المصريين الأول 1985 والثاني 1986 والثالث 1987 والرابع 1988
    * عضو لحنة تحكيم جائزة الاغاخان في العمارة من 1976 إلى 1980.

المراحل التي مر بها



المرحلة الأولى 1926- 1937 : بعد تخرجه مباشرة وفيها كان يتبع الطرز العالمية في البناء.

المرحلة الثانية 1937- 1956 : واتجه فيها إلى اكتشاف وإحياء العمارة المحلية وأبرز مشاريعها قرية القرنة.

المرحلة الثالثة 1957- 1962 : هي فترة عمله في اليونان وفيها قام بالعديد من المشاريع وشارك في مشروع مدينة المستقبل.

المرحلة الرابعة 1963-1980 : هي أكثر المراحل إنتاجية وابداعاً وأشهر مشاريعها قرية باريس.

المرحلة الخامسة 1980- 1989 : قلّت فيها المشاريع – لدواعي التقدم في السن – وأهم مشاريعها هي قرية دار الإسلام.

أشهر أعماله



أكثر من 160 مشروع، أهمها والتي تمثل نقطة تحول بارزة في أعماله

    * 1937 فيلا جرافيس وكانت أول منزل يستخدم فيه عناصر جديدة مثل الفناء المركزي والفصل بين المساحات العامة والخاصة والمقعد والمشربية وذلك خلافا لأعماله السابقة التي كان يغلب عليها النمط المعماري العالمي.
    * 1941 منزل للجمعية الزراعية الملكية في بهتيم, وهو أول مشروع يستخدم الطين في بنائه وبسببه اتجه إلى اكتشاف تقنيات البناء النوبية لإنشاء القبة والقبو.
    * 1948 قرية القرنة أشهر أعماله التي روي قصة بنائها في كتاب عمارة الفقراء مما شد الانتباه العالمي إليه. وقد تم بناء بعض المباني الخدمية و 130 منزل من اصل 900 منزل كان من المخطط بنائها.
    * 1949 فيلا عزيزة هانم حسنين, وهي أول مشروع يستخدم في بنائه الحجر.
    * 1950 مسجد في البنجاب بالهند واستخدم فيه لأول مرة بلاطات مطوية خفيفة الوزن baratsi truss لتغطية السقف.
    * 1967 قرية باريس واستطاع فيها الوصول إلى خفض هائل لدرجة الحرارة يصل إلى 15 درجة مئوية (15 درجة مئوية فرق الحرارة بين داخل الفراغ وخارجه) باستخدام أساليب التهوية الطبيعية لمبني السوق وتم بنائها بالطوب الرملي.

تجربته



اعتبر نضال حسن فتحي لتغيير المفاهيم المترسخة لدى عقلية البيروقراط المصرية مادة بحثية هامة لأغلب المتخصصين وملمحا هاما من ملامح نضوج الشخصية المعمارية المصرية، وقد مرت رحلة حسن فتحي بمراحل من الفشل والنجاح كان أولها في بهتيم المصرية وآخرها في دار الإسلام في نيو ميكسيكو الأمريكية.

أقواله



-هناك 800 مليون نسمة من فقراء العالم الثالث محكوم عليهم بالموت المبكر بسبب سوء السكن، هؤلاء هم زبائني..	( من موقع مخصص له نقلاً عن لقاء إذاعي مسجل )

-كمهندس، طالما أملك القدرة والوسيلة لإراحة الناس فإن الله لن يغفر لي مطلقاً أن أرفع الحرارة داخل البيت 17 درجة مئوية متعمدا ..( من موقع مخصص له نقلاً عن لقاء إذاعي مسجل )

-الحداثة لا تعني بالضرورة الحيوية، والتغير لا يكون دائما للأفضل

مؤلفاته





# "قصة مشربية".
# قصة " Le Pays d`Utopie " في مجلة " La Revue du Caire ".
# عمارة الفقراء
# كتاب "العمارة والبيئة" ـ كتابك ـ دار المعارف 1977.
# كتاب "الطاقة الطبيعية والعمارة التقليدية: مبادئ وأمثلة من المناخ الجاف الحار"، جامعة الأمم المتحدة - >طوكيو، المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، الطبعة الأولى1988.
# الكثير من الأبحاث في مجال العمارة والإسكان والتخطيط العمراني وتاريخ العمارة بالإنجليزية والفرنسية والعربية

الجوائز



 * 1959جائزة الدولة التشجيعية للفنون الجميلة (ميدالية ذهبية)عن تصميم وتنفيذ قرية " القرنة الجديدة " (النموذجية بالأقصر)، وكان أول معماري يحصل عليها عند تأسيس هذه الجائزة في ذلك التاريخ - مصر.
    * 1959 ميدالية وزارة التربية والتعليم - مصر.
    * 1960 ميدالية هيئة الآثار المصرية - مصر.
    * 1967 جائزة الدولة التقديرية للفنون الجميلة - مصر.
    * 1968 وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى - مصر.
    * 1980 جائزة الرئيس - منظمة الاغاخان للعمارة.
    * 1980 أول فائز بجائزة نوبل البديلة RLA وهي جائزة يقدمها البرلمان السويدي في اليوم السابق لتوزيع جوائز نوبل التي يقدمها ملك وملكة السويد (و التي لا تضم جائزة للهندسة المعمارية).
    * 1980 جائزة بالزان العالمية - إيطاليا.
    * 1984 الميدالية الذهبية الأولى - الاتحاد الدولي للمعماريين في باريس (لقبه الاتحاد الدولي للمعماريين UIA بأحسن مهندس معماري في العالم في ذلك الوقت، وهذا الاتحاد يضم تسعة آلاف معماري يمثلون 98 دولة، وأعلن وقتها أن نظرياته الإنشائية ومفاهيمه المعمارية يتم تدرسها للطلاب في 44 جامعة بالولايات المتحدة وكندا وجامعات أخرى في دول شمال أوروبا).
    * 1987 جائزة لويس سوليفان للعمارة (ميدالية ذهبية) - الاتحاد الدولي للبناء والحرف التقليدية.
    * 1988 الجائزة التذكارية لكلية الفنون الجميلة بجامعة المنيا التي قدمت له خلال المؤتمر العلمي الرابع لها وقد أعلن حسن فتحي عند تسلمه الجائزة أن هذا هو أول تكريم من محفل أكاديمي مصري يحصل عليه في حياته، وكان ذلك قبل وفاته بعام واحد.
    * 1989 جائزة برنامج الأمم المتحدة للمستوطنات البشرية.

 وفاته

توفي في القاهرة (2 جمادى الأولى 1410هـ/ 30 نوفمبر 1989).



وفي الثلاثين من نوفمبر الماضي، مرت الذكرى الثانية والعشرون لغياب حسن فتحي، ذلك المعماري الحالم الذي جرب الفشل بمذاقات عديدة لكنه حظي باحتفاء ثقافي غير مسبوق. وبينما عامله المثقفون والمؤسسات المعمارية الدولية على أنه صاحب نظرية مدهشة، واجهه بعض زملائه من المعماريين بانتقادات تقوض معظم آرائه! إنها المفارقة التي جعلتنا بهذه المناسبة، نلجأ لاثنين من المبدعين الذين عملوا لفترة طويلة في مجال الهندسة المعمارية، وبدلا من أن تكشف كلماتهم لغز هذا التناقض الحاد في الآراء حوله كانت المفاجأة أنهما انحازا له كمثقفين لكنهما انتقداه كمعماريين!! فهل كان حسن فتحي معمارياً كبيراً بالفعل أم أنه مجرد منظر شارع بارع تصطدم أحلامه بصلابة الواقع.

كانت أفكار حسن فتحي قد بدأت في الانتشار مع نهاية الثلاثينات. وفي منتصف الأربعينات رأى المسؤولون عن مصلحة الآثار المصرية أن نظريته التي تقوم على التكنولوجيا المتوافقة ومزج عمارة الطين بالعمارة العربية والاسلامية وقبلهما الفرعونية يمكن أن تكون أكثر ملائمة لقرية جديدة يخطط لبنائها في البر الغربي بمدينة الأقصر. القرية كانت ستستغل لتهجير أبناء القرنة الذين يقيمون فوق تلة أثرية أصبحت مصدر دخلهم الوحيد تقريبا، فهم يستخرجون الآثار من تحت بيوتهم ويبيعونها مما يهدر ثروة حضارية لا يجب الاستهانة بها . تحمس فتحي للفكرة ورأى أنها تتيح له فرصة تحقيق حلمه على نطاق واسع. لحظات البداية كانت حماسية بالنسبة له لكنه قوبل برفض باغته، ومع ذلك ظل يقاوم ربما لاقتناعه بأن البيروقراطية وعقباتها مقدور عليها، لكن الأمر اختلف بكل تأكيد عندما جاء الرفض من حيث لايتوقع.



استيقظ ذات صباح على كابوس جعل مزاجه يتعكر. ذهب لمقابلة رئيس الديوان الملكي الذي أكد له اهتمام الملك بالمشروع، بعد أن تناول طعام الغداء كاد ينسى كل شىء عن حلمه السيء، لكن في طريق العودة إلى منزله لاحظ ملصقا يعلن عن فيلم اسمه "المستنقع العظيم"، شعر بالتشاؤم بعد أن ربط الملصق بمضمون الكابوس، وسرعان ماجاءته الأخبار بأن قريته التي يحارب من أجل بنائها غرقت بالكامل، وقتها فقط عرف تفسير الحلم الذي رأى فيه ابناء قريب له وقد بللتهم المياه. في اليوم التالي كان في الأقصر ليكتشف أن الغرق ليس قضاء وقدرا، خاصة عندما لاحظ أن أهالي القرنة رفضوا المشاركة في إنقاذ الموقف وكتب في مؤلفه "عمارة الفقراء":"حتى اولئك الذين تم جمعهم في الليلة السابقة واجبروا على العمل في في الجسر تسللوا من خلال المياه تحت ستار الظلام، بدلا من أن يساعدوا في إنقاذ قريتهم الجديدة، وقد احتالوا حتى يوسعوا الثغرة بأقدامهم بينما هم يتظاهرون بسدها بأيديهم". في هذه اللحظة شعر حسن فتحي بالإحباط. فالذين كان يعتقد أنه يعمل من أجلهم كانوا هم الذين يسعون بكل طاقتهم لإجهاض الحلم. وإذا كانت البيروقراطية قد حاولت تعطيله إلا أنها لم تحاول أبدا أن تفعل ما فعله الفلاحون. الروائي محمد عبد السلام العمري اهتم بفلسفة حسن فتحي التي وجدت لها أصداء قوية في أوساط المثقفين، وباعتباره مهندسا معماريا ألف العمري كتابا عنوانه:"عمارة الفقراء أم عمارة الأغنياء"، ناقش فيه نظرية شيخ المعماريين. لماذا تمت مواجهة الرجل بكل هذا الرفض من الفلاحين رغم انه كان يرغب في خدمتهم، سؤال يجيب عنه العمري بقوله:" في تجربة القرنة الجديدة أحجم الناس عن المشاركة، ورأى البعض أن السبب هو كون المشروع حكوميا، وربما كان الأمر سيختلف لو تم تمويل المشروع من أموالهم الخاصة. وقد طرح التساؤل نفسه بعد ذلك: إذا كان حسن فتحي لم يوفق في فرض نظرية المشاركة بين صاحب الملك والمعماري والحرفي في القرنة الجديدة التي أنشأها تحت سيطرته الكاملة، فكيف كان يمكن أن يطبقها على خمسة آلاف قرية أخرى في الصعيد والدلتا؟". السؤال عام يمكن تركه مؤقتا لصالح تفاصيل أخرى ربما تكون قد أسهمت في رفض المشروع من جانب البشر، يواصل العمري:" القبة في عمارته التي تقوم مقام الأسقف في العمارة الإسلامية، ارتبطت أساسا بالأضرحة، ورغم أنها تعتبر عنصرا يحقق الاتزان في التشكيل المعماري للمبنى إلا أنها ارتبطت في وجدان الإنسان المصري بالضريح، كما أنها تعوق عادة اجتماعية كانت سائدة في الريف في تلك الفترة وهي اجتماع العائلة على سقف المنزل في الليالي الصيفية". البعد الاجتماعي هنا يجعل الرؤية أكثر اتساعا ويضع المشكلة في سياق أوسع من التفاصيل الصغيرة. يشير عبد السلام العمري إلى أن الأزمة كانت ثقافية :"التفسير المباشر لفشل القرنة هو أن الفلاحين رفضوا الانتقال إليها، لكنني اعتقد أن التفسير المنطقي هو الانشقاق الهائل بين الطبقة المثقفة وأفراد الشعب العاديين. لقد فشلت الطبقة المثقفة بشكل عام في توصيل رسالتها الجديدة- وهى إنسانية الإنسان- لبقية المجتمع، وهذا ما حدث مع حسن فتحي. لم تكن فكرة خصوصية الفرد في منزله مثلا مطروحة، فجاء حسن فتحي وقرر عمل مبان بها غرف خاصة لأفراد العائلة في الوقت الذي كان فيه إنسان هذه المنطقة غير واع بفكرة خصوصيته كإنسان".



رغم اعترافه كمعماري بوجود أوجه قصور في نظرية حسن فتحي، إلا أن العمري كمثقف يبدو متعاطفا معها، وهى ظاهرة لازمت أفكارفتحي دائما حيث كان المبدعون أكثر رفقا به من زملائه وتلاميذه بل وحتى من اتجهت إليهم أفكاره، ربما لأن الخيال هو العنصر المشترك في إبداعه وابداعهم. الشاعرة والمترجمة فاطمة ناعوت أكدت كمعمارية، عملت لفترة طويلة في هذا المجال أن أفكار حسن فتحي لم تكن جديدة، ففي بداية الأربعينات ظهرت في انجلترا عمارة "البدائية الجديدة" قامت فلسفتها على الموائمة بين الطبيعة والبيئة وإعادة الاعتبار إلى الحائط الحامل والقباب والعقود. وقبلها بعشرات القرون كان البناء بالطين معروفا على نطاقات واسعة وظهرت أكبر تجلياته في حدائق بابل و سور الصين العظيم بل أنه لايزال مستعملا حتى الآن في اليمن. استحضار النماذج التاريخية جعلنا نستعيد ما قاله البعض عن مجىء حسن فتحي متأخرا بفكره عمرها أكثر من خمسة آلاف عام. هل يمكن أن يكون خطأ الرجل قد نتج عن عدم قدرة الأزمنة على التعايش مع بعضها؟ أم لأن الفكرة كانت حالمة؟ أسئلة ترد عليها فاطمة ناعوت بقولها:"لم تكن الفكرة حالمة على المستوى العملي بل كانت من وجهة نظري مناسبة جدا لوقتها. إنها تقوم على التحاور الثلاثي بين العمارة والطبيعة والإنسان. كانت فلسفته تقوم على مقولة دالة: انظر تحت قدميك وابن، رأى أن الفقير يبني باستخدام خامات بسيطة، لكن مشكلته كانت تتمثل دائما في السقف، فاستحضر شكل القبة التي تعادل الضغط بين الأعلى والأسفل فتصبح المحصلة صفرا، وحل مشكلة الخراسانات المكلفة باستخدام الطين. ولم يكن الأمر لديه مجرد حرفة لكنه كان قد أخذ على عاتقه مهمة تحويل الهندسة إلى فلسفة وهوية". العبارات تحتاج إلى تفصيل، فتوضح فاطمة ناعوت:" كانت لنظريته عدة منطلقات، منطلق اقتصادي يركز على مساعدة الفقراء، وآخر فلسفي يحاول التقريب بين الإنسان والبيئة، ومنطلق الفردانية لكي يواجه فكرة التشابه بين البنايات التي لا يمكن التمييز فيما بينها إلا باستخدام الرقم، ومنطلقات اخرى عديدة من بينها الرجوع للهوية واستنهاض الفكرة العربية ". كان فتحي إذن يحاول مواجهة الحداثة التي تنتصر للوظيفة على حساب الجماليات، وبينما روجت الحداثة المعمارية لمقولة أن المنزل مجرد ماكينة للمعيشة كان فتحي ينحاز للخط المنحني أكثر من الخط المستقيم لأن الأخير من وجهة نظره هو خط الوظيفة أما الأول فخط الجمال، لكن كيف يمكن تبرير الفشل؟ سؤال ترد عليه بقولها:"هناك أسباب عديدة، منها ما نتج عن عدم تناسب نظريته مع البيئة وعدم اعتراف الطبيعة العربية بفكرة فريق العمل بينما كانت نظريته تقوم في أحد جوانبها على ذلك. وكان دائما يؤكد أن فردا لايستطيع وحده أن يبني عشرة بيوت لكن في استطاعة عشرة أفراد ان يقوموا ببناء عشرة منازل. اضافة إلى ذلك هناك عوامل ترتبط بالمتضررين من المقاولين وتجار مستلزمات البناء. ولأن الحكم على نجاح أو فشل نظرية معينة لا يمكن أن يكون دقيقا إلا بعد عقود، فقد جاء الانفتاح الاقتصادي في السبعينيات ليقضي على ماتبقى منها. لقد فشل فتحي لأنه كان ضد توجهات الانفتاحيين من أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الضخمة".



نسي العمري ومعه فاطمة ناعوت، مبررا آخر يمكن أن يفسر أسباب فشل القرنة الجديدة تحديدا، تلك القرية التي أصبحت مثالا لفشل النموذج رغم تكراره في أماكن أخرى بدرجات متفاوتة، وكل من يزورها ويرى كيف تحولت بعض بيوتها إلى مسوخ، يسترجع ماحدث دون أن يأتي على باله أن فشل هذا النموذج تحديدا لايحتاج إلى جهد كبير لتبريره. لقد أخذ مشروع حسن فتحي بجرائر غيره، كيف يمكن مثلا أن نتجاهل أن الحكومات المصرية المتعاقبة منذ منتصف الأربعينات وحتى الآن فشلت في إخلاء القرنة القديمة من سكانها، وكلما قرر أحد المسؤولين أن ينفذ الإخلاء لحماية المنطقة الأثرية من العبث تحول المكان إلى ساحة حرب حقيقية. هل يمكن محاسبة نظرية معمارية على ظرف اجتماعي استثنائي فشلت حكومات لا يذكر أحد عددها في مواجهته؟ وهل يمكن أن يحمل المثقف في هذه الحالة التبعة كلها للتغطية على آخرين؟ ألا يحتمل أيضا أن تكون هناك أخطاء داخلية في النظرية نفسها؟ تساؤلان تجيب عنهما فاطمة ناعوت قائلة:" كمعمارية أستطيع أن أضع يدي على مشاكل كثيرة في نظريته وتطبيقاتها، فهل كان هذا الأسلوب في البناء مناسبا لطبيعة مصر كمجتمع يسعى لأن يكون مدنيا؟ أنا شخصيا أؤيد وجهة نظر أستاذي الدكتور فاروق الجوهري الذي كان دائما يرفض مصطلح عمارة الفقراء لأنه يرى أن العمارة كفن هي للأغنياء فقط. أنا بالفعل اتعاطف مع حسن فتحي كمثقفة لكن كمعمارية أرى أن هناك ملاحظات، لكني أود أن أوضح أنه وضع اللبنة الأولى كرائد في هذا المجال، ووظيفتنا أن نكمل من ورائه. ولو كان قد وجد من يشجعه لتحول فكره الى مدرسة، لكن أفكاره ظلت كوليد لم يجد من يرعاه فلم يكتمل نموه".





حاول الرجل ان يثبت أن للفقراء حقا في العمارة، فانتهى الحال بعمارته إلى أن يكون استعمالها قاصرا على الأغنياء، مفارقة تحتاج إلى وقفة. في كتابه عن حسن فتحي نقل محمد عبدالسلام العمري رأيا للدكتور إسماعيل سراج الدين وعلق عليه قائلاً:"من المثير للسخرية أن اسمه ارتبط بعمارة الفقراء إلا أن أكثر المنازل التي بناها سكنها أغنياء. ويرى(يقصد سراج الدين) أن أعماله بهذا المعنى مضللة، فهو فنان معماري حرفي متمكن من حرفيته، وذو عين فنية خبيرة بالنسبة للشكل والتوازن والتناغم، لهذا تدين البساطة الناضجة والواعية لواجهات مشروعاته بالكثير لعبقريته الخلاقة، أكثر مما تدين للعمارة الشعبية التي من دون معماريين، والتي ألهمته الكثير من أفكاره". ويعلق العمري على ذلك بقوله:" كان من الواضح أن نظريته نفذت في عمارة القصور التي سكنت بالفعل، في حين أن نظريته لعمارة الفقراء لم تنفذ سواء في القرنة أو(واحة) باريس، حتى استراحة الرئيس في جرف حسين على الرغم من تنفيذها فإنها لم تستعمل، وأدخلوا أيضا تعديلات كثيرة على عمارته ومساكنه في أبيكو في نيوميكسيكو، وكذلك عزبة البصري في المعادي لم يسكنها أحد. يبدو أن دعوة حسن فتحي لإقامة عمارة الفقراء لم تكن سوى خيال غير واقعي. لكن فاطمة ناعوت تقول أن عمارة الفقراء تحولت إلى عمارة للأغنياء كما تحول بنطلون الجينز مثلا من رداء لطبقة البروليتاريا إلى مظهر من مظاهر البرجوازية، وتضيف:"انها سمات مرحلة ما بعد الحداثة التي بدأت تستلهم جماليات الفقر والبدائية".

بعد تجربة القرنة غادر حسن فتحي مصر إلى اليونان، ورغم أن معالم هذه الفترة غير واضحة إلا أن ثمة من أكد أنه صمم هناك بنايات على الطرز الحديثة البعيدة عن نظريته ليعود إلى مصر مع تنامي حركة الفكر القومي بعد الثورة، ليواصل محاولات تنفيذ أفكاره. والغريب أن غالبية مشروعاته لم تجد قبولا، فلم تسكن إلا قرية الصحفيين التي رأى البعض أنه شابتها بعض الأخطاء المعمارية. أما مصدر الغرابة فهو أن تصميماته للأثرياء حظيت بإعجاب كبير، لكن فيما يخص المشروعات البعيدة عن المنشآت الفردية كالقصور أو منازل الأثرياء فقد ظل الحظ يخاصم شيخ المعماريين حتى لو كان ذلك بعيدا عن مناطق نفوذ البيروقراطية المصرية. ففي الثمانينات تلقى فتحي دعوة من المركز الإسلامي في نيومكسيكو لبناء مشروع "دار السلام"، حاول أن ينقل نموذجه المصري إلى هناك، فأجبرته الظروف المناخية والأمطار الغزيرة على تغطية قبابه بطبقة جلدية لحمايتها، وبدأ في تقوية الأساسات لتتمكن من مواجهة كل هذه العوامل، فزادت تكلفة المشروع وتوقف. وأكد البعض أن المستثمرين فروا بأموالهم. أما ماتم إنجازه فقد أجريت عليه تعديلات كثيرة.



هل كانت عصا حسن فتحي تكسر الإناء دائما قبل نهاية الحلم؟ أم أنها عصا الزمن التي تضرب الحلم إذا جاء في الوقت الخطأ؟ سؤالان سيظلان مطروحان على الدوام ووحدها الأيام كفيلة بالجواب.

فيلم تسجيلى عن حسن فتحى ..آن للبناء أن يكتمل ( الأربعة أجزاء بالترتيب )

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> كنت أشعر دائما أنه كإنسان ليس عنده أى مشكلة ..كان يبدو مبتسما دائما وفى كل الظروف بسلاسته فى الآداء وطيبته فى الكلام ..كان طيبا ..طيبا لدرجة تجعله يوزع هذه الطيبة على من حوله ..لم يحقد على أى من أبناء جيله الذين صاروا نجوما وسبقوه وربما اعتلوا مكانته أحيانا ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل إنسان فى مصر أحبه ..أحب فنه الجميل ..وكوميديته الخفيفة المبدعة بأدب ولطف ..شكل مدرسة كوميدية مستقلة في الضحك الراقي والفن الشجى المؤثر بعمق فى النفوس فقد كان صادقا جدا فى الآداء طبيعيا لحد مذهل تشعر وكأنك تعرفه منذ زمن بعيد بل وعاشرته ..كان منا..واحدا منا ..مصريا جدا ..عبقا بروائح هوية مصرية لا تختلف ابدا عن هوية الانسان المصرى العادى البسيط ..الطيب جدا ..المبدع جدا ..
> 
> عبدالمنعم مدبولي (1920م - 2006م).. ممثل مصري من مواليد باب الشعرية عام 1920م.. مارس التمثيل أكثر من 50 عاما وشكل مدرسة كوميدية مستقلة في الضحك الراقي.. وأسس العديد من الفرق المسرحية مثل المسرح الحر عام 1952 والكوميدي 1963 والفنانين المتحدين 1966 والمدبوليزم 1975.
> ...


بابا عبده ..حبيبي  ::

----------


## اليمامة

بنوع من الأسى مرت ذكرى رحيل الرائدة النسائية هدى شعراوى التى دعت إلى تحرير عقل المرأة كمرور الكرام ..تذكرت هذه المناسبة أثناء تقليبى فى موضوع " حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم " وفى أعقاب قراءتى لتصريح صارخ لداعية سلفى قال أن " وجه المرأة مثل فرجها " !

في مصر هي مجرد شارع، ومدرسة وقطعة أرض متنازع عليها ومتحف مهجور. قصرها الفخم في قلب ميدان التحرير، تبرّعت به للدولة ليصبح متحفاً للفن الحديث. وأصبح بالفعل كذلك. لكن بعد سنوات، هدم المبنى لتصبح الأرض الفراغ ملكاً لوزير الإسكان الأسبق أحمد المغربي نزيل سجن طرة الآن. أما الشقة الفخمة في حي «غاردن سيتي» التي كانت ملكاً لابنتها، وأقامت هي فيها لفترة، فقد تحوّلت إلى نادٍ اجتماعي يرتاده المثقفون. وبات متحفها مجرّد جمعية أهلية مهمتها بناء مدارس للأيتام. هذا هو مصير تراث واحدة من أبرز رائدات الحركة النسائية العربية هدى شعراوي (23 يونيو 1879 ـــ  ديسمبر 1947). لكن هل سيكون النسيان مصيراً لأفكار هذه المرأة مع صعود تيارات سياسية في مصر تدّعي امتلاك الحقيقة المطلقة..ونواجه على يديهم شبح الردّة وصعود الخطاب السلفي الذي يدّعي احتكار الحقيقة المطلقة..

هدى شعراوي ابنة لحظتها التاريخية، ومجتمع يخلع قيوده وأغلاله. رغم أنّها ابنة جنوب مصر، تحديداً محافظة المنيا بكل ما فيه من تراث أسطوري حول قمع المرأة وحشمتها، إلا أنّ الظروف أتاحت لها والداً سياسياً هو محمد سلطان باشا الذي كان رئيساً لأول برلمان مصري (1882)... ورغم اختلاف المؤرخين حول دورها وتراجعها عن مساندة الثورة، إلا أنّ ذلك لم يقلل من أهمية ما قامت به.
مات الأب بينما كانت صغيرته في الخامسة، تولت الأم مسؤولية تربيتها، وزوّجتها في الثالثة عشرة من ابن عمتها علي شعراوي باشا وهو أحد قادة ثورة 1919. لم تعلم الصغيرة بهذا الزواج إلا قبل نصف ساعة من حدوثه فتمردت، لكنّ صوتها كان واهناً. هكذا، وجدت نفسها أماً وزوجة ولمّا تبارح ملاعب الطفولة. بعد سنوات قليلة، بدأت ملحمة الكفاح من أجل حقوق الوطن قبل أن يكون دفاعها من أجل حقوق المرأة. كانت البداية عندما شاركت في الجهود الأهلية لمقاومة وباء الكوليرا الذي اجتاح البلاد. وفي عام 1909 نجحت في تنظيم ندوة نسائية في الجامعة المصرية حول المرأة الغربية والشرقية ومسألة الحجاب، وترأست الجلسة الأخيرة في الندوة، ففتحت الباب أمام المرأة المصرية لحضور الاجتماعات العامة، وانتزعت الاعتراف بإمكانية رئاسة امرأة لندوة عامة.

سعت إلى تأسيس عدد من الجمعيات الخيرية التي حشدت جهود النساء المصريات الراغبات في المساهمة في العمل العام مثل «مبرة محمد علي» لمساعدة أطفال المرضى عام 1909. كما ساهمت في تشكيل «اتحاد المرأة المصرية المتعلمة» عام 1914، وأسّست لجنة تحت اسم «جمعية الرقي الأدبي للسيدات».
لكن انطلاقتها الكبرى كانت مع ثورة 1919. في 16 آذار (مارس) عام 1919، خرجت على رأس تظاهرة نسائية من 300 سيدة للمناداة بالإفراج عن زعيم الثورة سعد زغلول ورفاقه. شهد ذلك اليوم التاريخي مقتل أول شهيدة للحركة النسائية التي أشعلت حماسة بعض نساء الطبقات الراقية اللواتي خرجن في مسيرة ضخمة رافعات شعار الهلال والصليب دليلاً على الوحدة الوطنية، وندّدن بالاحتلال الانكليزي، وتوجهت المسيرة إلى بيت الأمة. تحكي شعراوي عن ذلك اليوم: «بينما كنت أتأهب لمغادرة منزلي للاشتراك في التظاهرة، بادرني زوجي بالسؤال: إلى أين تذهبين والرصاص يدوّي في أنحاء المدينة؟ فأجبت: للتظاهرة التي قررتها اللجنة. أراد أن يمنعني، فقلت له: هل الوطنية مقتصرة عليكم معشر الرجال وليس للنساء نصيب فيها؟ فأجابني: هل يرضيك إذا تحرش بكن الإنكليز فيفزع بعض النساء ويولولن: يا أمي... يا لهوتي؟ قلت له إن النساء لسن أقل شجاعة منكم ولا غيرة قومية أيّها الرجال. وتركته وانصرفت لألحق بالسيدات اللواتي كنّ في انتظاري».



عندما سافرت إلى روما في بداية العشرينيات للمشاركة في مؤتمر الاتحاد النسائي الدولي مع وفد من النساء المصريات، التقت موسوليني الذي صافح عضوات المؤتمر. وعندما جاء دور شعراوي، قال لها إنّه يراقب باهتمام حركات التحرير في مصر. لم تصمت، بل طلبت منه أن يمنح المرأة الإيطالية حقوقها السياسية. كان هذا المؤتمر بداية التفكير في تكوين «الاتحاد النسائي المصري» الذي ناضلت من خلاله بهدف تحقيق مطالب رآها البعض تجاوزاً وكان أهمها: المساواة في الحقوق بين الرجل والمرأة وأهمها حق الانتخاب، وتقييد تعدد الزوجات، والجمع بين الجنسين في مرحلتي الطفولة والتعليم الابتدائي.
عندما عادت من هذا المؤتمر، رفعت النقاب عن وجهها، مكتفية بالحجاب بهدف اتاحة الفرصة للمرأة المصرية للانخراط في الحياة الاجتماعية السياسية. ثار كثيرون عليها، لكنّ كفاح شعراوي الجاد جعل الآباء يقتنعون تدريجاً برفع الحجاب عن وجه المرأة المصرية. كانت مبرراتها قوية: «كيف يرقى الرجال إذا لم ترق النساء؟ وكيف تنتظم حال بيت تنيره امرأة جاهلة لا رأي لها في الحياة؟ كيف تريد الأمة رجالاً صالحين أكفاء للحياة المجيدة القوية، إذا كانت تتولاهم في نشأتهم وتطبع تفكيرهم أمهات جاهلات وضيعات التفكير؟».

أسئلة شعراوي التي طرحتها في عشرينيات القرن الماضي، هل وجدت إجابة لها في بدايات القرن الحادي والعشرين؟ أم التاريخ يعيدنا دوماً إلى النقطة التي بدأ منها؟ هل يمكن أن تدخل أفكار شعراوي «متحف الذكريات». وعندما نقرأها اليوم، لا نتحسر بل نقول: لقد تطورنا. كيف كنّا وكيف كانوا؟ الإجابة يكشف عنها المستقبل القريب.

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## اليمامة

> لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
> مع تحيات


شكرا لك دكتور مصطفى وللمرور الكريم للجنة حورس مع تمنياتى لكم من كل قلبى بالتوفيق 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

بالرغم من أننى لم أعاصرها فإنها تسللت إلى وجدانى تدريجياً إلى أن انضممت أخيراً لقائمة عشاقها.. إنها (الست) أسطورة الغناء العربى أم كلثوم.

بدأت علاقتى بها منذ الطفولة، كانت أمى شغوفة بالاستماع إليها، ولعدم إدراكى لمعانى الكلمات المغناة كنت أردد أغانيها ساخرة مما تقوله وتضحك أمى قائلة: (لما تكبرى هاتفهمى).. وها قد كبرت وبدأت أتذوق الشعر وأستمع للأغانى، وراودتنى ألحان أغانيها العالقة بذهنى منذ الطفولة، فقررت أن أكتشف السر الذى جعلها تأسر القلوب..

وأخيراً توصلت للسر.. فأغانيها تجعلك تشعر أنك تعيش بداخل أجمل قصة حب، حتى وإن لم يكن لك حبيب.. الكلمات جالت بخواطر أعاظم الشعراء، وبعضها كُتب من أجلها خصيصاً.. الألحان تتآلف مع الكلمات والصوت لتعلن سيمفونية الحب، والأهم كان شخصية الست، حيث كانت أقدر من يعبر عن أحاسيس النساء فى كل زمان ومكان.




ربما لا توجد شخصية في عالم الغناء العربي الحديث قد حازت من الشهرة والتقدير والإحترام مثلما حصلت عليه سيدة الغناء العربي أم كلثوم. فعبر مسيرة فنية إمتدت لأكثر من نصف قرن من الزمان، إستطاعت أم كلثوم بثبات وبمثابرة وبجلد أن تؤسس لنفسها مكانة لم تصلها أية مطربة عربية أخرى طوال القرن العشرين وحتى الآن.
وتضعنا شخصية أم كلثوم في حيرة شديدة من حيث إستمرارية الإقبال على أغانيها من كافة الأعمار والأجيال. فبرغم التنوع الشديد للأغنية العربية المعاصرة، وإرتباطها بالفيديو كليب والجوانب التكنولوجية الحديثة، إضافة لما يصاحبها من مساحات مشهدية هائلة، ومثيرات جنسية صارخة، فإن المستمع العربي يعود سيرته الأولى إلى الإقبال على سماع أغاني أم كلثوم، والإنتقال من الحالة البصرية للأغنية العربية المعاصرة إلى الحالة السمعية الخاصة بأم كلثوم. كما أن ظاهرة أم كلثوم تؤكد من جديد أن الفن لا يحتاج إلى وسيط، ولا يحتاج إلى جوائز دولية سخيفة ومغرضة مثل تلك التي يهلل لها البعض الآن، وهم يفرضون علينا أسماءً هابطة تطل علينا من القنوات الفضائية ليل نهار، بدون أية ضوابط، وبدون أية إلتزامات فنية وأخلاقية حقيقية.





أم كلثوم هو الاسم الفني لـ "فاطمة إبراهيم البلتاجي" التى إشتهرت في مصر وفي عموم العالم العربي والعالمي في القرن العشرين..ولقبت بـ "كوكب الشرق" و"سيدة الغناء العربي".. توفيت عن عمر يناهز 71 عاما (حسب التاريخ الرسمي لميلادها)

ميلادها ونشأتها



تاريخ الميلاد المعتمد لأم كلثوم هو 4 مايو 1904، بالرغم من أن البعض يرجح ان تكون من مواليد 20 ديسمبر 1898. ولدت في محافظة الدقهلية لإبراهيم البلتاجي مؤذن قرية طماي الزهايرة، مركز السنبلاوين ، كانت تحفظ وتغني القصائد والتواشيح هي وأخاها خالد إبراهيم البلتاجي. وفي حدود سن العاشرة كانت قد أصبحت تغني أمام الجمهور في بيت شيخ البلد في قريتها.

حياتها



كوكب الشرق أم كلثـــوم ، هكذا عرفها الملايين فى العالم العربى على مدى نصف قرن من العطاء المتواصل والنجاح الباهر بصوتها الجميل وأدائها الرائع وتعبيرها الأخاذ وبأحب ما تغنى به الناس من كلمات وألحان. من فلاحة بسيطة فى إحدى القرى إلى كوكب الشرق ، رحلة مليئة بالكفاح والإصرار على التفوق حتى آخر العمر، وفى وسط الحروب والصراعات والملوك والبسطاء غنت أم كلثوم لمجد الجميع ولرفعتهم وأنشدت ما اهتزت له مشاعر العرب شرقا وغربا على مدى عشرات السنين. قيل فى أم كلثوم أنه لم يجتمع العرب على شيء مثلما اجتمعوا فى صوت أم كلثوم ,أضحى الغناء بصوتها رمزا للعروبة إذ أنها كانت تتأنى كثيرا فى اختيار ما تغنيه ، ولم تكن تقبل إلا شعر كبار الشعراء قديمهم وحديثهم ، وقد غذت أم كلثوم بأغنياتها فرعا هاما من فروع القومية العربية باستطاعتها توحيد الوجدان العربى وتعبيرها عن المشاعر العربية الأصيلة كلاما ونغما وأداء. وقد عرف عن أم كلثوم شخصيتها القوية واحترامها لنفسها ولفنها فاحترمها الملوك والزعماء كما احترمها عامة الشعب وأحبها الناس فى كل مكان ، وتفردت بمكانة عالية فى الفن والمجتمع لم تصل إليها أية مطربة فى الشرق. ولا شك أن النموذج الذى قدمته أم كلثوم يصب فى خدمة الفن من عدة أوجه: اختيارها للراقى من الكلمات وتفضيلها لشعر العربية الفصحى اختيارها لأبرع الملحنين: وأهمهم محمد القصبجى وزكريا أحمد ورياض السنباطى ومحمد عبد الوهاب حفاظها على الصورة المحترمة للفن تطويعها للفن فى خدمة قضايا أمتها العامة إخلاصها لجمهورها بتقديم الجيد والجديد ومن أهم قصائدها ولد الهدى ، سلوا قلبى ، نهج البردة لأحمد شوقى ، رباعيات الخيام ترجمة أحمد رامى ، أراك عصى الدمع لأبى فراس الحمدانى و الأطلال لإبراهيم ناجى

رحلة أم كلثــوم البدايـــات الأولى




عام 1904 ولدت فاطمة ابراهيم البلتاجى التى عرفت فيما بعد باسم أم كلثوم فى قرية صغيرة قرب مدينة المنصورة تسمى طماي الزهايرة ، لم يكن أحد يتوقع مستقبلا يذكر لطفلة أسرة فقيرة تقطن بقرية صغيرة ليس بها مدرسة واحدة ، لكن القدر خبأ لأم كلثوم مواعيد كثيرة. كان والد أم كلثوم الشيخ ابراهيم البلتاجى إمام مسجد القرية ، وإضافة لقراءته القرآن الكريم كان يحفظ الكثير من القصائد العربية والتواشيح الدينية التى كان أهل القرية والقرى المجاورة يدعونه لإنشادها فى المناسبات الدينية والاجتماعية ، حفظت أم كلثوم عن والدها بعض القرآن وألحقها الشيخ بكتاب القرية ثم بمدرسة بمركز السنبلاوين القريب لتكمل حفظ أجزاء من القرآن ولتتعلم اللغة العربية، وكان يصطحبها وأخيها لليالى التى يحييها فحفظت عنه الكثير من التواشيح والقصائد. عام 1917 بدأت أم كلثوم الغناء وهى فى الثالثة عشرة من عمرها مع فرقة أبيها متجولة فى القرى والأرياف ، غالبا سيرا على الأقدام ، كمنشدة للتواشيح الدينية و القصائد ، وكانت ترتدى الزى العربى متشحة بعقال على رأسها ، وسرعان ما ظهرت موهبة أم كلثوم فأصبحت منشد الفرقة الأساسى ، وتقول أم كلثوم أن الأسرة بدت وكـأنها قد طافت بكل مكان فى دلتا النيل قبل أن تضع قدما لها فى القاهرة التى نصحها الكثيرون بالذهاب إليها. ما بين 1916 و1919 التقت أم كلثوم باثنين من كبار الفنانين هما الشيخ أبو العلا محمد والشيخ زكريا أحمد ، وقد استمع كلاهما إلى صوتها وامتدحا أداءها لكنها لم تتعامل معهما فنيا إلا عندما استقرت بالقاهرة. عام 1920 غنت أم كلثوم فى القاهرة لأول مرة ثم عادت إلى قريتها مبهورة بأضواء العاصمة وأملت فى العودة إليها مرة أخرى

الحياة فى العاصمة

عام 1921 عادت أم كلثوم فعلا إلى لقاهرة لتغنى مع فرقة والدها وواتتها الفرصة لكى يسمع صوتها جمهور العاصمة وفنانوها مثل الشيخ على محمود والشيخ على القصبجى والد محمد القصبجى والشيخ ايو العلا محمد ، وقد أعجب بصوتها وأصبح معلمها الأول ثم غنت له بعض القصائد وشجعها على ارتياد مجالات جديدة فى الغناء غير التواشيح. عام 1923 بدأت أم كلثوم فى إحياء حفلات لبعض أعيان القاهرة التى تم ترتيبها بواسطة متعهدى الحفلات فى العاصمة ، وبدأ نجمها يسطع ودخلت فى منافسة مع أشهر مطربات ذلك الوقت مثل نعيمة المصرية ، منيرة المهدية ، فاطمة سرى و فتحية أحمد. عام 1924 قدم الشيخ أبو العلا أم كلثوم إلى الشاعر أحمد رامى الذى تولى تعليمها أصول اللغة والشعر ، وأظهرت استعدادا كبيرا للتعلم فتحسن مستواها وأضافت مهارات جديدة إلى مهاراتها الغنائية ، ومع استعدادها الشخصى للتطور أتيحت لها فرصة اكتساب أسلوب حياة المدينة باختلاطها بسيدات الطبقة الراقية من خلال حفلاتها فى العاصمة فغيرت من مظهرها وأسلوبها وأصبح لها كيان جديد

البدايات الكبرى






عام 1924 كان عام البدايات الكبرى لأم كلثوم ، وفى ذلك العام تعرفت على نخبة من صفوة الفنانين والشعراء كانوا لها أفضل معين على ارتياد الصحيح والجيد من آفاق الفن ، ولم يكن هؤلاء مجرد معلمين لها بل ساهموا بشكل كبير فى تشكيل شخصية أم كلثوم والانتقال بها من فتاة ريفية بسيطة إلى شخصية عامة ، ومن هؤلاء من الملحنين الشيخ ابو العلا محمد والأستاذ محمد القصبجى ومن الشعراء أحمد رامى وأحمد شوقى.

أم كلثوم تغنى للقصبجى




في نفس العام - أي 1924 - سجلت أم كلثوم بصوتها لإحدى شركات الاسطوانات أحد ألحان الموسيقار محمد القصبجى قبل أن تتعرف إليه هو طقطوقة قال إيه حلف ما يكلمنيش مقام راست من كلمات أحمد رامى ، وكمن عثر على كنز قرر صاحب الشركة تعريفها بالموسيقار صاحب اللحن فقدمها إليه ثم قام القصبحى يتدريبها بعد ذلك كما تولى تعليمها المقامات الموسيقية والعود كما بدأ يلحن لها أغنيات خاصة بها وحتى عام 1928 كان قد لحن لها 17 أغنية ما بين الطقطوقة والمونولوج منها ينوبك ايه من تعذيبى ، قلبك غدر بى ، تراعى غيرى ، أحبك وانت مش دارى ونشأت بينهما صداقة فنية استمرت حتى وفاة القصبجى عام 1966. وقد يجدر بنا التوقف لحظة عند هذا الحدث قبل متابعة رحلة أم كلثوم ، فإنه يظهر من متابعة أسلوب التعامل مع شركات الإنتاج فى ذلك الوقت أنها كانت تقيل ألحانا من ملحنيها دون غنائها بواسطة مطرب معين ، وتشترى من الملحن حق التصرف فى اللحن بتسجيله وطبعه ونشره وإسناده أيضا إلى مطرب أو آخر ممن يتعاملون معها دون ضرورة للقاء الملحن والمطرب ، وقد قام بهذا هذا محمد القصبجى وزكريا أحمد، كما قام به قبلهم سيد درويش ، وهذا هو سر غناء أم كلثوم بل تسجيلها لأحد ألحان القصيجى قبل أن تلتقى به. 


أم كلثوم تغنى أغنياتها الخاصة





فى نفس العام 1924 أيضا، تعرفت أم كلثوم إلى طبيب أسنان يهوى الموسيقى هو أحمد صبرى النجريدى ، وغنت من ألحانه 14 أغنية منها قصيدة مالى فتنت بلحظك الفتان مقام بياتى من شعر على الجارم ، أنا على كيفك مقام بياتى من كلمات أحمد رامى ، مونولوج الحب كان من سنين مقام جهاركاه ، الفل والياسمين مقام نهاوند. والدكتور أحمد صبرى هو أول ملحن يلحن لأم كلثوم ألحانا خاصة بها ، إذ أنها قبل ذلك كانت تغنى إما ألحانا سبق غناؤها بواسطة مطربين آخرين أو كما حدث مع محمد القصبجى تغنى لصالح شركات الإنتاج ما يعرض عليها من ألحان. عام 1926 تكونت لأم كلثوم فرقتها الموسيقية بقيادة محمد القصبجى الذى اختار لها أمهر العازفين وبدأ يزودها بألحانه ، ومع ازدياد نشاطها بدأ صوتها يلفت الانتباه وظهر اسمها فى بعض الصحف ودخلت بذلك فى منافسة قوية مع أكبر مطربتين من ذوات الألقاب الرنانة وهما سلطانة الطرب منيرة المهدية وكانت لها فرقتها الغنائية والمسرحية الخاصة ، ومطربة القطرين (مصر وسوريا) فتحية أحمد وقد غنت كلاهما لكبار الملحنين بما فيهم سيد درويش نفسه، وبدأت مع الفرقة الحديثة تقديم حفلاتها على نفس الدور الكبرى التى شهدت حفلات المشاهير. عام 1928 غنت أم كلثوم أول أغنية لها من قالب المونولوج من ألحان القصبجى هى إن كنت اسامح ، وقد لاقت نجاحا كبيرا ، وكانت حتى ذلك الوقت قد غنت له مجموعة كبيرة من الأغانى بدءا من عام 1924 معظمها من كلمات أحمد رامى ، وشهد نفس العام منافسة كبرى بينها وبين محمد عبد الوهاب ليس فقط من حيث الغناء بل من حيث تقديم الجديد الحديث ، ولمحمد القصبجى الفضل الأول فى هذه المنافسة الجديدة بألحانه المتطورة. وفي نفس العام أيضا سجلت أم كلثوم 4 قصائد للشيخ أبو العلا أعقبتها 4 قصائد أخرى عام 1930 أشهرها أفديه إن حفظ الهوى لابن النبيه المصرى ، مقام بياتى ، وحقك أنت المنى والطلب لعبد الله الشعراوى ، مقام هزام ، الصب تفضحه عيونه لأحمد رامى ، مقام بياتى ، وأراك عصى الدمع لأبى فراس الحمدانى ، مقام بياتى ، التى أعاد تلحينها رياض السنباطى لأم كلثوم من مقام الكورد عام 1964، وهى قصيدة غناها المطرب الشهير عبده الحامولى فى القرن 19. ولنا وقفة قصيرة عند قصائد أبو العلا، فقصائد الشيخ قد سبق تقديمها قبل أم كلثوم ولم تكن ألحانا خاصة بها ، وقد كان شائعا فى أوائل القرن العشرين أن يقدم المطربون قصائد بعينها بصرف النظر عن تفرد أحدهم بها ، وكانت المباراة ين المطربين تكمن فى كيفية أداء نفس القصيدة وهنا تظهر موهبة وإمكانيات كل صوت ، أما ما استجد بعد ذلك من تخصيص أغنيات معينة لكل مطرب لا يغنى سواها فقد أدى إلى انعدام هذا النوع من المنافسة القوية وظهور مطربين لا يجيدون غناء أى شيء إلا ما تم وضعه تحديدا لهم حسب إمكانيات أصواتهم ، وإلى أن وصل الحال مع نهاية القرن العشرين إلى دخول غير الموهوبين ميدان الغناء مما أحدث كثيرا من الفوضى الغنائية. عام 1930 شهد بداية طفرة كبيرة استمرت حتى عام 1932 فى إنتاج أم كلثوم من حيث كم الأغانى وعدد الملحنين ، فقد قدمت فى تلك الفترة القصيرة أكثر من 50 أغنية جديدة ، وغنت فى نفس الوقت لأربعة ملحنين هم محمد القصبجى داود حسنى والشيخ ابو العلا وزكريا أحمد ، ولم يستمر هذا الوضع طويلا فقد فضلت أم كلثوم بعد ذلك الاقتصار على ملحن واحد لفترة زمنية طويلة تنتقل بعده إلى ملحن آخر لفترة أخرى ، ماعدا فترة الأربعينات حيث كانت تغنى للثلاثة الكبار معا ، القصبجى وزكريا والسنباطى ، والستينات التى شهدت تنافسا كبيرا بين ثلاثة أيضا هم محمد عبد الوهاب والسنباطى وبليغ حمدى.


أم كلثوم تغنى لداود حسنى





فى نفس العام 1930 بدأت أم كلثوم التعامل مع الموسيقار داود حسنى الذى لحن لها عشرة ألحان من قالب الدور ، منها شرف حبيب القلب مقام حجاز كار ، البعد علمنى السهر مقام بياتى ، يوم الحنة مقام راحة أرواح ، قلبى عرف معنى الأشواق مقام صبا ، كنت خالى مقام بياتى ، وطقطوقة واحدة هى جنة نعيمى مقام حجاز كار ، وداود حسنى وهو أحد اثنين من أساتذة الموسيقى الأكاديميين الكبار ثانيهما هو كامل الخلعى ، ظهرا قبل عصر سيد درويش واستمرا بعده. 


الشيخ زكريا يلحن لأم كلثوم





عام 1931 غنت أم كلثوم لأول مرة من ألحان الشيخ زكريا أحمد اللى حبك يا هناه وهى طقطوقة من مقام الراست من كلمات أحمد رامى ، وفى خلال عامى 1931 و1932غنت من ألحانه 15 أغنية منها خمسة أدوار من الأدوار التسعة التى لحنها زكريا لأم كلثوم أشهرها ياقلبى كان مالك مقام راست ، هوه ده يخلص من الله مقام زنجران و إمتى الهوى مقام راحة أرواح.


أم كلثوم تجرب التلحين





عام 1932 أضافت إلى قائمة ملحنيها ملحن جديد هو أم كلثوم نفسها ، فقد قامت بوضع أول لحن لها فى طقطوقة على عينى الهجر ، مقام راست ، وكررت تجربة التلحين مرة أخرى فى مونولوج يا نسيم الفجر عام 1934 لكنها توقفت عن التلحين تماما بعد ذلك ، وربما أدركت من تلك التجربة أنها لن تصل فى التلحين إلى قمة ما ، وتعلمت أن التلحين موضوع مختلف تماما ومن ثم اقتصر نشاطها على الغ


عصر الإذاعة





عام 1934 دعت الإذاعة المصرية أم كلثوم للمشاركة فى افتتاح الإذاعة بصوتها. وفى نفس العام بدأت إقامة حفلات شهرية استمرت كتقليد منتظم لمدة 40 عاما حتى عام 1973، وفى تلك الحفلات كانت تقدم أغنياتها الجديدة ، ولاقت تلك الحفلات نجاحا استقطب الجمهور من جميع البلاد العربية. وكان فضل الإذاعة كبيرا على أم كلثوم حيث ظلت تنقل حفلاتها الشهرية مباشرة على الهواء فى الخميس الأول من كل شهر فسمعها الملايين فى كل مكان.


ظهور رياض السنباطى






عام 1935 غنت أم كلثوم لرياض السنباطى لأول مرة من كلمات أحمد رامى على بلد المحبوب مقام بياتى ، وقد أدى ظهور السنباطى فى حياة أم كلثوم الفنية إلى مرحلة جديدة فى فن أم كلثوم تقودها ألحانه استمرت لأربعة عقود حتى عام 1973 ، وهو الملحن الوحيد الذى استمر يلحن لها يانتظام دون خلاف أو انقطاع أو مقاطعة ، وكاد طوال الخمسينات أن يكون ملحن أم كلثوم الوحيد.


ام كلثوم فى السينما





عام 1936 ظهرت أم كلثوم فى أول فيلم سينمائى بعنوان وداد قصة أحمد رامى قامت ببطولته تمثيلا وغناء ، تلته خمسة أفلام أخرى قدمت فيها العديد من الأغانى لكبار الملحنين كان آخرها فيلم فاطمة 1947 وهو آخر ظهور لها فى السينما


وفاتها








توفيت أم كلثوم في 3 فبراير 1975 في القاهرة بعد حياة حافلة.


الأغانى


من 1924 إلي 1935
الصب تفضحه عيونه 1924 أحمد رامي أبو العلا محمد خايف يكون حبك 1924 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي يا سلام علي الامة 1925 عبد الفتاح مصطفي محمد الموجي قال إيه حلف ما يكلمنيش 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى البعد طال 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى الخلاعة والدلاعة 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي الفل والياسمين والورد 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي أراك عصيّ الدمع 1926 أبو فراس الحمداني عبده الحامولي أن حالي في هواها عجب 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى أقصر فؤادي 1926 أحمد رامي أبو العلا محمد أخذت صوتك من روحي 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى أنا على كيفك 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي تراعي غيري وتبتسم 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي تشوف أموري وتتحقق 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي زارني طيفك في المنام 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى سكت والدمع تكلم 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى شفت بعيني ما حدش قال لي 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي صحيح خصامك و لا هزار 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى صدق و حبك مين يقول 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى طلع الفجر و لاح 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي قلبك غدر بي 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى كم بعثنا مع النسيم سلاما 1926 إبراهيم حسني ميرزا أحمد صبري النجريدي لي لذة في ذلتي و خضوعي 1926 نصر الله الدجاجي أحمد صبري النجريدي ما تروق دمك 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجى ما لي فتنت بلحظك الفتاك 1926 علي الجارم أحمد صبري النجريدي مثل النزال نظرة 1926 صفي الدين الحلبي الشيخ أبو العلا محمد وحقك أنت المنى والطلب 1926 الإمام عبد الله الشبراوي الشيخ أبو العلا محمد يا ستي ليه المكايدة 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي يا آسي الحي 1926 إسماعيل صبري الشيخ أبو العلا محمد يا كروان و النبي سلم 1926 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي يقظة القلب 1926 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي الحب كان من سنين 1927 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي حبيت و لا بانش علي 1927 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي خلي الدموع لعيني 1927 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي خيالك كان في المنام حلمي 1927 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي والله ما حدش جني 1927 أحمد رامي أحمد صبري النجريدي الشك يحيي الغرام 1928 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أفديه إن حفظ الهوى 1928 ابن نبيه المصري أبو العلا محمد أماناً أيها القمر المطل 1928 ابن نبيه المصري أبو العلا محمد أن يغب عن مصر سعد 1928 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي (رثاء سعد زغلول) إن كنت أسامح 1928 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي بعدت عنك بخاطري 1928 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي علي عيني الهجر 1928 أحمد رامي أم كلثوم (أول تجربة تلحين لها) قل للبخيلة بالسلام تودعا 1928 ابن نبيه المصري أبو العلا محمد يا روحي بلا كتر أسيه 1928 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي شرف حبيب القلب 1930 أحمد رامي دواد حسني يصعب علي 1930 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي وفي لك قلبي 1930 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي البعد علمني السهر 1931 أحمد رامي دواد حسني الليل أهو طال 1931 مصطفي نجيب محمد القصبجي الليل يطول ويكيدني 1931 حسين حلمي المانسترلي زكريا أحمد أكذب نفسي 1931 بكر بن النطاح الحنفي أبو العلا محمد إنت فاكراني 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي تبيعني ليه كان ذنبي ايه 1931 حسين حلمي المانسترلي زكريا أحمد جمالك ربنا يزيده 1931 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد جنة نعيمي في هواك 1931 كامل الخلعي دواد حسني حسن طبع اللي فتني 1931 كامل الخلعي دواد حسني خاصمتني 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي روحي وروحك 1931 حسين والي دواد حسني عيني فيها الدموع 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي غصبن عني 1931 حسين حلمي المانسترلي زكريا أحمد فايتني وأنا روحي معاك 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي قالوا لي إمتي قلبك يطيب 1931 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد قلبي عرف معني الأشواق 1931 كامل الخلعي دواد حسني كل ما يزداد رضي قلبك علي 1931 كامل الخلعي دواد حسني كنت خالي لا حبيب يهجر 1931 كامل الخلعي دواد حسني ليه عزيز دمعي تذله 1931 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد محتار يا ناس 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي هو ده يخلص من الله 1931 بديع خيري زكريا أحمد يا عشرة الماضي 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا غائباً عن عيوني 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا فؤادي إيه ينوبك 1931 أحمد رامي دواد حسني يا قلبي كان مالك 1931 يحيي محمد زكريا أحمد ياللي إنت جنبي 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي جفاك المنام 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي شغلت البال 1931 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياما امر الفراق 1931 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد يوم الهنا حبي صفالي 1931 أحمد رامي دواد حسني العزول فايق ورايق 1932 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد أكون سعيد لو شفتك 1932 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد فين يا ليالي الهنا 1932 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد ليه تلاوعيني 1932 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ليه يا زمان كان هوايا 1932 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي (أغنية السوق) مالك يا قلبي حزين اليوم 1932 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد يا عين دموعك 1932 أحمد رامي دواد حسني ياللي تشكي م الهوي هون عليك 1932 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد إنظري 1934 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي فين العيون اللي سبتني 1934 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أغنية الشرفة 1935 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد أنشودة الربيع 1935 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي أيها الرائح المجد 1935 الشريف الرضي زكريا أحمد أيها الفلك 1935 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي علي بلد المحبوب 1935 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي مناجاة الطائر 1935 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا بشير الانس غني 1935 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد ياللي ودادي صفالك 1935 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي 


من 1936 إلي 1945
الملك بين يديك 1936 أحمد شوقي رياض السنباطي ابتسام الزهر 1936 عمر عارف القاضي زكريا أحمد إمتي الهوي 1936 يحيي محمد زكريا أحمد حيرانه ليه يا دموعي 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي شجاني نوحي بكيت 1936 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد عيد الدهر 1936 أحمد شوقي رياض السنباطي مين اللي قال إن القمر 1936 عبد الرحمن فياض زكريا أحمد ولحد إمتي ح تداري حبك 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ريتني كنت النسيم 1936 أحمد رامي أم كلثوم ياللي رعيت العهود 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياما ناديت من أسايا 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا نسيم الفجر ريان الندى 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أغنية الأمومة 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي (نامي نامي يا ملاكي) أغنية العيد 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي إفرح يا قلبي 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي آه يا سلام 1937 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد قضيت حياتي حيري عليكي 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي نشيد الجامعة 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي (يا شباب النيل) يا مجد ياما إشتهيتك 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يأس وأمل 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي صنعت الجميل 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي النوم يداعب 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي عادت ليالي الهنا 1938 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد الورد فتح 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي إجمعي يا مصر 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي يا نجم مالك حيران 1938 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ورد ياللي الندى 1938 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد ينوبك إيه من تعذيبي 1938 أحمد رامي علي شكري الزهر في الروض 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي الشمس مالت للمغيب 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي القصر المهجور 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد اللي حبك يا هناه 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد أذكريني 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي بغداد 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي بكره السفر 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد طاب النسيم العليل 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي فاكر لما كنت جنبي 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي لما أنت ناويه 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي ما كانش ظني في الغرام 1939 يحيي محمد زكريا أحمد يا فؤادي غن ألحان الوفاء 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي جفيت إرحم حالي 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ليلة العيد أنستينا 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي بين ذل الهوي وعزة نفسي 1940 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد حرمت أقول بتحبيني 1940 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ما دام تحب بتنكر ليه 1940 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أنا كنت أحب الشكوي اليك 1941 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد أنا وإنت 1941 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد لاح نور الفجر 1941 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أوبريت عايدة 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي القطن فتح 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد عطف حبيبي و هناني 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي فضل لي إيه يا زمان 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد كل الاحبة اتنين 1942 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد يا فرحة الأحباب 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد يا قلبي بكره السفر 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أنا في انتظارك 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد أكتب لي 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد ايه أسمي الحب 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد آه من لقاك 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد حبيبي يسعد أوقاته 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد هايم في بحر الحياة 1943 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي الأولة في الغرام 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد أهل الهوي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد برضاك يا خالقي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد رق الحبيب 1944 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي سلام الله علي الحاضرين 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد عيني يا عيني 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد غني لي شوي شوي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد في نور محياك الهنا 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد قالوا احب القس سلامه 1944 علي أحمد باكثير رياض السنباطي قل لي و لا تخبيش يا زين 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد قولي لطيفك ينثني 1944 الشريف الرضي زكريا أحمد هوي الغانيات 1944 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي زهر الربيع 1945 محمد الاسمر زكريا أحمد

من 1936 إلي 1945
الملك بين يديك 1936 أحمد شوقي رياض السنباطي ابتسام الزهر 1936 عمر عارف القاضي زكريا أحمد إمتي الهوي 1936 يحيي محمد زكريا أحمد حيرانه ليه يا دموعي 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي شجاني نوحي بكيت 1936 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد عيد الدهر 1936 أحمد شوقي رياض السنباطي مين اللي قال إن القمر 1936 عبد الرحمن فياض زكريا أحمد ولحد إمتي ح تداري حبك 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ريتني كنت النسيم 1936 أحمد رامي أم كلثوم ياللي رعيت العهود 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياما ناديت من أسايا 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا نسيم الفجر ريان الندى 1936 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أغنية الأمومة 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي (نامي نامي يا ملاكي) أغنية العيد 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي إفرح يا قلبي 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي آه يا سلام 1937 حسن صبحي زكريا أحمد قضيت حياتي حيري عليكي 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي نشيد الجامعة 1937 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي (يا شباب النيل) يا مجد ياما إشتهيتك 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يأس وأمل 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي صنعت الجميل 1937 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي النوم يداعب 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي عادت ليالي الهنا 1938 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد الورد فتح 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي إجمعي يا مصر 1938 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي يا نجم مالك حيران 1938 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ورد ياللي الندى 1938 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد ينوبك إيه من تعذيبي 1938 أحمد رامي علي شكري الزهر في الروض 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي الشمس مالت للمغيب 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي القصر المهجور 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد اللي حبك يا هناه 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد أذكريني 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي بغداد 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي بكره السفر 1939 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد طاب النسيم العليل 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي فاكر لما كنت جنبي 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي لما أنت ناويه 1939 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي ما كانش ظني في الغرام 1939 يحيي محمد زكريا أحمد يا فؤادي غن ألحان الوفاء 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ياللي جفيت إرحم حالي 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي يا ليلة العيد أنستينا 1939 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي بين ذل الهوي وعزة نفسي 1940 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد حرمت أقول بتحبيني 1940 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي ما دام تحب بتنكر ليه 1940 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أنا كنت أحب الشكوي اليك 1941 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد أنا وإنت 1941 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد لاح نور الفجر 1941 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أوبريت عايدة 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي القطن فتح 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد عطف حبيبي و هناني 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي فضل لي إيه يا زمان 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد كل الاحبة اتنين 1942 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد يا فرحة الأحباب 1942 أحمد رامي زكريا أحمد يا قلبي بكره السفر 1942 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي أنا في انتظارك 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد أكتب لي 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد ايه أسمي الحب 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد آه من لقاك 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد حبيبي يسعد أوقاته 1943 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد هايم في بحر الحياة 1943 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي الأولة في الغرام 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد أهل الهوي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد برضاك يا خالقي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد رق الحبيب 1944 أحمد رامي محمد القصبجي سلام الله علي الحاضرين 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد عيني يا عيني 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد غني لي شوي شوي 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد في نور محياك الهنا 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد قالوا احب القس سلامه 1944 علي أحمد باكثير رياض السنباطي قل لي و لا تخبيش يا زين 1944 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد قولي لطيفك ينثني 1944 الشريف الرضي زكريا أحمد هوي الغانيات 1944 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي زهر الربيع 1945 محمد الاسمر زكريا أحمد

من 1956 إلي 1965
أروح لمين السنة 1960 كلمات محمود اسماعيل لحن رياض السنباطي الفجر الجديد 1956 محمد الماحي رياض السنباطي الله معك 1956 صلاح جاهين رياض السنباطي صوت السلام هو اللي ساد 1956 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي إنا فدائيون 1956 عبد الفتاح مصطفي بليغ حمدي محلاك يا مصري 1956 صلاح جاهين محمد الموجي والله زمان يا سلاحي 1956 صلاح جاهين كمال الطويل بطل السلام 1958 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي بعد الصبر ما طال 1958 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي بغداد يا قلعة الاسود 1958 محمود حسن إسماعيل رياض السنباطي دليلي احتار 1958 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي شمس الاصيل دهبت 1958 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي عودت عيني 1958 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي قصة الأمس 1958 أحمد فتحي رياض السنباطي منصورة يا ثورة أحرار 1958 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي أغنية الجيش 1959 طاهر ابو فاشا رياض السنباطي هجرتك يمكن أنسي هواك 1959 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي إنت فين والحب فين 1960 عبد الوهاب محمد بليغ حمدي قصة السد 1960 عزيز أباظة رياض السنباطي هوه صحيح الهوي غلاب 1960 محمود بيرم التونسي زكريا أحمد حيرت قلبي 1961 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي ثوار و لاخر مدي ثوارً 1962 صلاح جاهين رياض السنباطي أنا وإنت ظلمنا الحب 1962 مأمون الشناوي بليغ حمدي أنساك يا سلام 1962 عبد الوهاب محمد بليغ حمدي توبة 1962 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي ثورة الشك 1962 الأمير عبدالله الفيصل رياض السنباطي الزعيم والثورة 1963 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي بالسلام وبالمجد 1963 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي بتفكر في مين 1963 مأمون الشناوي بليغ حمدي لسه فاكر 1963 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي يا جمال يا مثال الوطنية 1963 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي سيرة الحب 1964 مرسي جميل عزيز بليغ حمدي علي باب مصر 1964 كامل الشناوي محمد عبد الوهاب أمل حياتي 1965 أحمد شفيق كامل محمد عبد الوهاب أنت الحب 1965 أحمد رامي محمد عبد الوهاب أنت عمري 1965 أحمد شفيق كامل محمد عبد الوهاب إلى عرفات الله 1965 أحمد شوقي رياض السنباطي بعيد عنك 1965 مأمون الشناوي بليغ حمدي حولنا مجري النيل 1965 عبد الوهاب محمد رياض السنباطي رأيت خطاها علي الشاطئين 1965 محمود حسن إسماعيل رياض السنباطي ليلي و نهاري 1965 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي يا حبنا الكبير 1965 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي يا ربي الفيحاء 1965 محمود حسن إسماعيل رياض السنباطي 


1966 إلي 1975
الأطلال 1966 إبراهيم ناجي رياض السنباطي أرض الجدود 1966 أحمد العدواني رياض السنباطي فكروني 1966 عبد الوهاب محمد محمد عبد الوهاب حبيب الشعب 1967 صالح جودت رياض السنباطي حديث الروح 1967 محمد إقبال رياض السنباطي طوف وشوف 1967 عبد الفتاح مصطفي رياض السنباطي فات الميعاد 1967 مرسي جميل عزيز بليغ حمدي قوم بإيمان وروح وضمير 1967 عبد الوهاب محمد رياض السنباطي هذه ليلتي و حلم حياتي 1968 جورج جرادق محمد عبد الوهاب ألف ليلة و ليلة 1969 مرسي جميل عزيز بليغ حمدي أجل إن ذا يوم لمن يفتدي مصر 1969 إبراهيم ناجي رياض السنباطي أصبح عندي الآن بندقية 1969 نزار قباني محمد عبد الوهاب أقبل الليل يا حبيبي 1969 أحمد رامي رياض السنباطي اسأل روحك 1970 عبدالوهاب محمد محمد الموجي للصبر حدود 1970 عبدالوهاب محمد محمد الموجي ومرت الأيام 1968 مأمون الشناوي محمد عبد الوهاب أغدًا ألقاك 1971 الهادي آدم محمد عبد الوهاب رسالة 1970 نزار قباني رياض السنباطي من أجل عينيك عشقت الهوى 1971 الأمير عبدالله الفيصل رياض السنباطي الثلاثية المقدسة 1972 صالح جودت رياض السنباطي القلب يعشق كل جميل 1972 محمود بيرم التونسي رياض السنباطي يا مسهرني 1972 أحمد رامي سيد مكاوي حكم علينا الهوي 1973 عبد الوهاب محمد بليغ حمدي ليلة حب 1973 أحمد شفيق كامل محمد عبد الوهاب

كلام سليم سحاب عنها 

صوت ام كلثوم من الاصوات النادرة، ذلك ان مساحته واسعة جدا وتمتد على " ديوانين كاملين"، ومنذ العشرينيات من القرن الماضي حتى اعتزالها عام 1973، بعد اغنيتها الاخيرة" حكم علينا الهوى"، كانت مساحات صوتها تتداخل مع مساحات الاصوات الرجالية، وهو امر نادر. يقول سليم سحاب ويضيف، ان الاهم من هذه المساحة هو تملك ام كلثوم المطلق بها، ذلك انها بهذا التملك كانت تؤدي جملا موسيقية في غاية الصعوبة وتقفز بصوتها ابعادا فجائية، اصبحت مستحيلة في عصرنا هذا، بالاضافة الى ملكتها في الارتجال الغنائي الى جانب الزخارف والتحليات الغنائية (العـُرب) التي كانت تصل بادائها الى حد الاعجاز. يضاف الى هذا ان ام كلثوم غنت على مدى نحو الستين عاما- من سن الثالثة عشرة حتى سن الواحدة والسبعين- وهذه هي الاستمرارية الاولى في تاريخ الغناء في العالم، فالغناء الاوروبي لم يعرف مغنيا استمر اكثر من اربعين عاما في الغناء وهي فترة نادرة جدا بحد ذاتها.

يقول سليم سحاب ، ان تجربة علمية على الكومبيوتر لقياس نسبة" النشاز في صوت ام كلثوم، اقيمت عام وفاتها 1975، في القاهرة، اظهرت نتيجة مذهلة، مفادها ان نسبة النشاز في صوتها كانت واحدا على الالف من البعد الطنيني الكامل، ويضيف انه لفهم هذا الكلام نقول ان اقصى ما تسمعه الاذن البشرية هو واحد على تسعة من البعد الطنيني الكامل ويسمى في علوم الموسيقى" كوما" وهذا ما يعني ان نظافة صوت ام كلثوم مطلقة.

حتى حصلت على لقب "صاحبة العصمة" وهو لقب لم يكن يعطى الا للاميرات واعضاء العائلة المالكة، اما حينما تحول النظام الملكي الى جمهوري في بلادها مصر، فقد قويت علاقتها بالزعيم العربي المصري جمال عبد الناصر حتى ان الغرب وصفها بانها اخطر سلاح بيد عبد الناصر.

أترككم مع رائعة من الروائع الكلثومية على ذوقى ..أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم 





وهذه لها فى وجدانى حياة كاملة 





وهذه أيضا ..الحقيقة احترت ..أعدكم أن تكون هذه آخر واحدة ..





شكرا لكم ..مع تحياتى 

 :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك يا ندى فضية حورس 2011

ربنا يوفقك دايماً ويحفظ لنا هويتنا 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الأستاذة القديرة اليمامة مباركٌ ألف*

----------


## nova_n

*أختى ندى





مبارك التميز وعقبال العام القادم

شكرا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا ندى
الفوز بجائزة حورس
إستمتعت كثيرا بهذا الموضوع القيم
وكل الشكر لك على مجهودك الوفير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

اخوانى الأعزاء المهنئين والمهنئات 
سعدت بتهنئتكم الغالية ..ووجودكم وتشجيعكم هو ما سيعيننى على تقديم المزيد ان شاء الله

تحية تقدير ومودة
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*مبروك الفوز المستحق ندى

وكل حورس وإنتى متألقة حبيبتى ...

*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأديبة القديرة اليمامة

رغم ان الموضوع ليس بالقاعاة الأدبية
ولكن سمتك الأدبية الرائعة تحتل اى موضوع او طرح تطرحيه علينا
ولذلك نستمتع معكِ دائما
ألف مبروك التميز



الله يديمك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة
اليمامه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## kethara

*اليمامة الرقيقة

*

----------

